# Stalking the mail carrier/UPS?



## DooneyDucky

I am! I'm waiting on this vintage beauty to arrive:


Buckle Zip Top Circa 1994





I'd love to see what everyone else is waiting for!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Two pairs of wedge sandals. One black and the other white......they are too cute!


----------



## suntenya

I'm waiting for a small flo satchel in oyster from Ebay, some bras from VS and a lipstick from MAC!! I just realized how totally girly and awesome all the packages I ordered are!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm waiting for a new black leather daytimer agenda and a pack of 10 check registers from Amazon. Ok, everyone can stop laughing now. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm waiting on my purse organizer from eBay.


----------



## Di 623

I'm waiting on guitar strings and vitamins, lol. No bags for a while, or hubby might kill me, haha.


----------



## MaryBel

Was waiting for a Zip Flag foldover in chesnut but got delivered yesterday. So now, just waiting for some WEN in Lavender I ordered last week.


Here's my bag.


----------



## Nebo

Waiting for some lingerie to be delivered today  An on knitting needles for my mom


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Was waiting for a Zip Flag foldover in chesnut but got delivered yesterday. So now, just waiting for some WEN in Lavender I ordered last week.
> 
> 
> Here's my bag.


Love this bag but always thought it was heavy. Have you carried her yet? If so, is she really heavy?


----------



## suntenya

Now I am waiting for my dillen small satchel in bone!! I gave in and got it 25% off on the Dooney site. I have been wanting an off white or parchment bag for so long and I think this will be perfect!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love this bag but always thought it was heavy. Have you carried her yet? If so, is she really heavy?




No, I haven't carried it yet. She didn't feel really heavy to me.


----------



## collegechic

Waiting for 2 wallets (Fossil)


----------



## Twoboyz

I can finally say I'm waiting for my small taupe florentine satchel!!     
I'm so excited. I can't wait to see what she looks like.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I can finally say I'm waiting for my small taupe florentine satchel!!
> I'm so excited. I can't wait to see what she looks like.


Oh you found one???????? You lucky Duck you. I want a taupe as well.  I didn't get to go to the outlet today. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

suntenya said:


> Now I am waiting for my dillen small satchel in bone!! I gave in and got it 25% off on the Dooney site. I have been wanting an off white or parchment bag for so long and I think this will be perfect!


Yay!!!!  I'm excited for you. I know you're going to love it!


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> I can finally say I'm waiting for my small taupe florentine satchel!!
> I'm so excited. I can't wait to see what she looks like.


Woohoo! This is your first flo satchel right?? You're going to love it! When I popped my flo satchel cherry I ended up getting several more! So addicting!


----------



## suntenya

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay!!!!  I'm excited for you. I know you're going to love it!


Aw thank you!! I am excited too! I will let you know what I think when it arrives!


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> Woohoo! This is your first flo satchel right?? You're going to love it! When I popped my flo satchel cherry I ended up getting several more! So addicting!



Yes it is.  I had a small satchel in Ivy,but I exchanged it for my red Stanwich.  I have regretted it ever since.  All I have are Stanwich satchels, but no regular satchels. I already want several more colors. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh you found one???????? You lucky Duck you. I want a taupe as well.  I didn't get to go to the outlet today. Hopefully tomorrow.



I did!  I didn't go to the outlet today as planned.  I called yesterday and they didn't have anything exciting in the 65% off colors so I skipped it. I found it on ILoveDooney.com.  They have the small for $199 with no tax and free shipping, so I thought I'd give it a shot.  I thought I wanted the regular size because of the bigger opening, but the small will be fine for what I carry so I went for it.  They have more.....


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> Yes it is.  I had a small satchel in Ivy,but I exchanged it for my red Stanwich.  I have regretted it ever since.  All I have are Stanwich satchels, but no regular satchels. I already want several more colors.
> 
> 
> 
> I did!  I didn't go to the outlet today as planned.  I called yesterday and they didn't have anything exciting in the 65% off colors so I skipped it. I found it on ILoveDooney.com.  They have the small for $199 with no tax and free shipping, so I thought I'd give it a shot.  I thought I wanted the regular size because of the bigger opening, but the small will be fine for what I carry so I went for it.  They have more.....


Nice! I called Reading outlet about a flo twist strap hobo in aqua. She said they had one that the leather was nice but it seemed to be one shade darker than the aqua. She said it looked like the leather was just more worn so it was slightly darker than the true aqua. It is $149. I am debating about getting it. It's hard to decide since it's final sale. But I love the aqua!! What do you think?

I have also never seen a twist strap hobo in person but the pics online look nice. They have a salmon one on IloveDooney for like $169


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> Nice! I called Reading outlet about a flo twist strap hobo in aqua. She said they had one that the leather was nice but it seemed to be one shade darker than the aqua. She said it looked like the leather was just more worn so it was slightly darker than the true aqua. It is $149. I am debating about getting it. It's hard to decide since it's final sale. But I love the aqua!! What do you think?
> 
> I have also never seen a twist strap hobo in person but the pics online look nice. They have a salmon one on IloveDooney for like $169



I don't know, that's a tough one.  I bet it's a beautiful bag, but it's risky with not seeing it.  I just posted the experience I had with the Reading outlet in the Dooney Deals thread.  I had the same issue with the crimson satchel I wanted to order.  She said the leather on the two sides looked a bit of a different shade than the rest of the bag.  So I asked if she could send me a picture.  She said she had to ask her manager first.  She said if it was a problem she would call me.  She never called me back or texted me a picture.  So I just gave up on it and got the taupe instead.   You might want to ask if they wouldn't mind sending you a picture.  I think I remember someone else saying they did that for them, but I don't remember exactly.


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> I don't know, that's a tough one.  I bet it's a beautiful bag, but it's risky with not seeing it.  I just posted the experience I had with the Reading outlet in the Dooney Deals thread.  I had the same issue with the crimson satchel I wanted to order.  She said the leather on the two sides looked a bit of a different shade than the rest of the bag.  So I asked if she could send me a picture.  She said she had to ask her manager first.  She said if it was a problem she would call me.  She never called me back or texted me a picture.  So I just gave up on it and got the taupe instead.   You might want to ask if they wouldn't mind sending you a picture.  I think I remember someone else saying they did that for them, but I don't remember exactly.


Maybe I can try another outlet and see if they have a more true to color one? Do you know of any other outlets that are good with phone orders?


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> Maybe I can try another outlet and see if they have a more true to color one? Do you know of any other outlets that are good with phone orders?



I don't remember all of the outlets that will do phone orders.  I do know Livermore, CA will do it, but I had an incident with them a few weeks ago.  Just be sure they are clear on what you want and what they are going to ship.  Otherwise, you can always call Reading back and they will find it for, by calling the other outlets. I know it's been mentioned in the forum, but I don't remember which thread or who mentioned it.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I can finally say I'm waiting for my small taupe florentine satchel!!
> I'm so excited. I can't wait to see what she looks like.





Cant wait! So happy for u!


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> I don't remember all of the outlets that will do phone orders.  I do know Livermore, CA will do it, but I had an incident with them a few weeks ago.  Just be sure they are clear on what you want and what they are going to ship.  Otherwise, you can always call Reading back and they will find it for, by calling the other outlets. I know it's been mentioned in the forum, but I don't remember which thread or who mentioned it.


I called a random one near me and they had another store call me that had the aqua twist strap hobo in stock. It ended up being the ******* store. They had two that weren't even out of the packaging and she offered to send me pictures!! It ended up being $104 plus shipping. The one at Reading would have been $149 so it's awesome I ended up getting it for an even better deal and the color is perfect! I don't have to worry about not seeing it 

So if anyone is ever looking for another store to order from, Pattie at ******* outlet is a sweetheart! She even offered to email me the confirmation number and the tracking number!


----------



## Nebo

Good to know about ******* store. They are supposed to always send an email confirmation with the tracking number once the shipment is on its way. Only time I didnt get it was when one of the ladies got my email wrong.

That bag in aqua is so pretty, and you got such a great deal!


----------



## suntenya

Nebo said:


> Good to know about ******* store. They are supposed to always send an email confirmation with the tracking number once the shipment is on its way. Only time I didnt get it was when one of the ladies got my email wrong.
> 
> That bag in aqua is so pretty, and you got such a great deal!


Oh really? I had to ask the Reading store to email me the tracking. But I was appreciative that the woman at the ******* store offered.

I have never seen the hobo in person, but I looked up a lot of pictures and I think I will love it. I knew I wanted another aqua bag, but the logo lock just wasn't calling my name. I loved the tassels on this one and the shape. And of course the great price!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Cant wait! So happy for u!



Thanks!  You and Bobetta inspired me.  After seeing your love for the color, I just had to get it.  I have to be part of the taupe club.


----------



## Nebo

I've seen the large one on a lady once here, color natural, but she wasnt taking very good care of her- it was dirty so much that I could tell from 5 meters away. But, as a bag it looked awesome- nice structure, plenty of space, goes great dressed up or down. 

I think they are supposed to send you the email confirmation, mine came couple of days later, sent directly from dooney official email, just like I ordered from their site. Oh well, doesnt matter as long as it gets to you


----------



## suntenya

Nebo said:


> I've seen the large one on a lady once here, color natural, but she wasnt taking very good care of her- it was dirty so much that I could tell from 5 meters away. But, as a bag it looked awesome- nice structure, plenty of space, goes great dressed up or down.
> 
> I think they are supposed to send you the email confirmation, mine came couple of days later, sent directly from dooney official email, just like I ordered from their site. Oh well, doesnt matter as long as it gets to you


Wow I would never let it get like that! I am way too careful with all my Dooney bags! They all get special treatment


----------



## Nebo

Me too!  I was just so surprised that you would get something that most of us would consider expensive and then not even bother to wipe it down here and there. I know they say for vachetta Dooneys that you shouldnt clean them or put anything on them, they develop natural patina over time, bla bla. But there is a huuuge difference between patina and a good amount of dirt on it.

Off topic over


----------



## suntenya

Nebo said:


> Me too!  I was just so surprised that you would get something that most of us would consider expensive and then not even bother to wipe it down here and there. I know they say for vachetta Dooneys that you shouldnt clean them or put anything on them, they develop natural patina over time, bla bla. But there is a huuuge difference between patina and a good amount of dirt on it.
> 
> Off topic over


Haha exactly! And if there is actual dirt on it there are ways to spot clean it. They are definitely expensive bags and I treat them like royalty lol


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks!  You and Bobetta inspired me.  After seeing your love for the color, I just had to get it.  I have to be part of the taupe club.




Taupe is dope! (That was awful! But I couldn't get it out of my head. Lol.)
But I'm quite happy with the taupe color. It went from like to love. Now you get to stalk the mail/UPS. Yeah!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Haha lol!  It is dope! It's been awhile since I got to stalk him for a new handbag. At least two weeks  I can't wait! Thanks


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks!  You and Bobetta inspired me.  After seeing your love for the color, I just had to get it.  I have to be part of the taupe club.



Taupestas Hahaha, it sounds like a mexican dish. Anyway, I think you will love how it just goes with everything! I love the blue and the salmon one, but I still reach for the taupe first.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Taupestas Hahaha, it sounds like a mexican dish. Anyway, I think you will love how it just goes with everything! I love the blue and the salmon one, but I still reach for the taupe first.




  I'm still stalking the shipping notification.


----------



## suntenya

I finally got to check out the Macy's near me for the F&F pre-sale. I ended up getting a small lexington shopper in aqua! So it is not technically waiting for UPS, but waiting for the 30th to pick it up!

I never thought I would like the lexington, but in person it is so much better. And I love the color! Great size too since I don't need much room.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I was going to be stalking tomorrow in stealth mode... the accessories for my pink stanwich are getting delivered and low and behold hubby is taking the day off  aaahhhhh ack! Now I'm going to have to work in the flower beds out front til they arrive. Hubby hides when it's yard work time lol


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was going to be stalking tomorrow in stealth mode... the accessories for my pink stanwich are getting delivered and low and behold hubby is taking the day off  aaahhhhh ack! Now I'm going to have to work in the flower beds out front til they arrive. Hubby hides when it's yard work time lol




Omg. That's the best story ever. I'm so happy I don't have that scenario. But I did "confess" to my mother the other day when I admitted to buying yet another bag. We are all happily so sick. Lol. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> I finally got to check out the Macy's near me for the F&F pre-sale. I ended up getting a small lexington shopper in aqua! So it is not technically waiting for UPS, but waiting for the 30th to pick it up!
> 
> I never thought I would like the lexington, but in person it is so much better. And I love the color! Great size too since I don't need much room.




That's awesome! That's a beautiful color in the Dillen leather. I love it with the tan trim. Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was going to be stalking tomorrow in stealth mode... the accessories for my pink stanwich are getting delivered and low and behold hubby is taking the day off  aaahhhhh ack! Now I'm going to have to work in the flower beds out front til they arrive. Hubby hides when it's yard work time lol




That's funny. My luck had been terrible in that regard apps well. Now DH is actually paying attention. I get, "what's that....another purse" and then grumpy face.


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> That's funny. My luck had been terrible in that regard apps well. Now DH is actually paying attention. I get, "what's that....another purse" and then grumpy face.


HAHA! It is so nice to know other people deal with that too! I always hope I am the only one home when I am expecting another bag. He always asks whats in the box and says "did you really need another ______??" whatever the item is. lol Usually a handbag.


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> That's awesome! That's a beautiful color in the Dillen leather. I love it with the tan trim. Enjoy.


Thank you! I'm excited. I like that is is so slim and professional looking. The satchels I have give off a more casual vibe to me. Especially the more bold colors.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

It's generally not an issue BUT... I may have added a couple extra accessories to my order this time lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's generally not an issue BUT... I may have added a couple extra accessories to my order this time lol





What did you get?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The check book wallet, the DB75 phone wristlet, two canvas totes with zipper pouches, and another florentine wristlet pouch thingy (name escapes me at the moment) lol


----------



## NurseAnn

Stalking the chestnut wristlet I ordered to match my Flo.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I had to look the Snapper wristlet is the "thingy" lol and the checkbook wallet is Brown T'moro as I intend to purchase at least one more stanwich so I matched it to the trim


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I had to look the Snapper wristlet is the "thingy" lol and the checkbook wallet is Brown T'moro as I intend to purchase at least one more stanwich so I matched it to the trim




You got a lot if goodies! How exciting!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I've been behaving lately. This are my first purchases in a few months (these and the stanwich),  so I'm catching up lol


----------



## bestrdh

3 packages this week, all 65% off satchels.....all coming from the east coast, will be a very long week!


----------



## Nebo

bestrdh said:


> 3 packages this week, all 65% off satchels.....all coming from the east coast, will be a very long week!



Cant wait for the pictures. Bag porn)


----------



## gatorgirl07

Today, I am stalking FedEx.  They are bring my new phone sometime between two hours ago and 8pm.


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I'm stalking the UPS man because he is bringing my as is small Violet Flo satchel.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Today I'm stalking the UPS man because he is bringing my as is small Violet Flo satchel.


 

I will be stalking tomorrow


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I will be stalking tomorrow


 
Me, too!

After too many stressful days of waiting for 7pm home delivery, I wised up and am now using my office address for shipments. Yeah, I catch hell from my co-workers because they know what the QVC/Macy's/D&B boxes contain, but I get them around 10am.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Me, too!
> 
> After too many stressful days of waiting for 7pm home delivery, I wised up and am now using my office address for shipments. Yeah, I catch hell from my co-workers because they know what the QVC/Macy's/D&B boxes contain, but I get them around 10am.


 

My eye candy UPS guy usually comes around 11 - come on Wed!!!!!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Today I'm stalking the UPS man because he is bringing my as is small Violet Flo satchel.



You couldnt resist, ha ? Well, looks like Im on the same path. Im thinking of buying another small one by the end of the week.

Other then that Im waiting for a pair of shoes for Husband of Mine and a pair of gorgeous dark brown leather boots to match all my Dooneys If anybody is searching for a good, medium high heel brown or black boot, check these out. Enzo Angiolini Sybil on amazon is all the way down from 225 to 67.5$. If I like these babies, Im getting the black ones too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> You couldnt resist, ha ? Well, looks like Im on the same path. Im thinking of buying another small one by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Other then that Im waiting for a pair of shoes for Husband of Mine and a pair of gorgeous dark brown leather boots to match all my Dooneys If anybody is searching for a good, medium high heel brown or black boot, check these out. Enzo Angiolini Sybil on amazon is all the way down from 225 to 67.5$. If I like these babies, Im getting the black ones too.




Thanks for the tip on the boots. I'll check them out. 

What color small Flo were you thinking to add to your collection?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My eye candy UPS guy usually comes around 11 - come on Wed!!!!!



That's the next thread... Mr Brown reveals  snap a pic of the man you always brings the treats lol


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for the tip on the boots. I'll check them out.
> 
> What color small Flo were you thinking to add to your collection?



Lavender or strawberry.. I actually want the red one, so maybe I should just use the 65% off now on lavender, that I know I want for sure and not compensate red with strawberry.. What do you think? And do you know how much is the red one in the outlets?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The lady I spoke to said they were all at least 50% off... I specifically asked about lavender so I'm not sure


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> The lady I spoke to said they were all at least 50% off... I specifically asked about lavender so I'm not sure



Thank you. I'll call in a day or two and see what my options are. Im still trying to resist hahaha.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Lavender or strawberry.. I actually want the red one, so maybe I should just use the 65% off now on lavender, that I know I want for sure and not compensate red with strawberry.. What do you think? And do you know how much is the red one in the outlets?




I think it's probably a good strategy. I believe the red is only at 30% off. I saw one at the outlet on Sunday. It's pretty  I think I want lavender too.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I think it's probably a good strategy. I believe the red is only at 30% off. I saw one at the outlet on Sunday. It's pretty  I think I want lavender too.




Yep, maybe that would be the best route. And then just get the red one in august for my BDay  It would still be less then full price hehehe.

How much did you pay for your violet? Cant wait to see it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Yep, maybe that would be the best route. And then just get the red one in august for my BDay  It would still be less then full price hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you pay for your violet? Cant wait to see it!




You might have already seen it on the new QVC as is thread. It was around $260 after shipping and tax on 4 easy payments. I'm thinking the lavender would be a good substitute and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Nebo

Yeah, lavender is one of those color pops that can work with a lot of things.  And it is definitely on my LIST so.. will see. I would like to get at least red and ivy this year in FLO's and couple of others in Dillen, patent.. I saw the patent bucket/drawstring in person and it is just so gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's the next thread... Mr Brown reveals  snap a pic of the man you always brings the treats lol




LMBO... Girl, you know we got it bad when we start doing that. It would be a fun/funny thread. I can just see us now... Sneaking around snapping pics. Poor Mr. Brown... If only he knew what crazy women resides behind those doors when he knocks. Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ahahahaha


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... Girl, you know we got it bad when we start doing that. It would be a fun/funny thread. I can just see us now... Sneaking around snapping pics. Poor Mr. Brown... If only he knew what crazy women resides behind those doors when he knocks. Lol




I already think he thinks I'm crazy because he delivers to my house so much! He was here just yesterday!


----------



## Nebo

Well, in a couple of days I'll start stalking the UPS for small ivy satchel  My beautiful enablers 

BTW, Doonistas have been busy! There is no lavenders or any other  summer colors left! I called I think 6 of the outlets. Half of them didnt even have any in 65%. I found some ivy's in DE, and lovely Starr was so kind to find two in the back and describe them for me. Im gettin a small ivy, lightly pebbled.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

So glad I broke down and called when I did then... Ivy is a gorgeous color too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's the next thread... Mr Brown reveals  snap a pic of the man you always brings the treats lol


I will try tomorrow. Lololololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Well, in a couple of days I'll start stalking the UPS for small ivy satchel  My beautiful enablers
> 
> BTW, Doonistas have been busy! There is no lavenders or any other  summer colors left! I called I think 6 of the outlets. Half of them didnt even have any in 65%. I found some ivy's in DE, and lovely Starr was so kind to find two in the back and describe them for me. Im gettin a small ivy, lightly pebbled.


Nebo. I will call tomorrow bc mrg told me today she saw a good amount n warehouse


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Nebo. I will call tomorrow bc mrg told me today she saw a good amount n warehouse





Let us know, honey! I broke my ban with this one, so I'll have to wait a little before I can get another one. Oh well  Im happy to get the ivy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Let us know, honey! I broke my ban with this one, so I'll have to wait a little before I can get another one. Oh well  Im happy to get the ivy!


She said today ivy. Lavender. Salmon. Strawberry n ocean blue could be ordered from warehouse. Stire in maine had pink


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Well, in a couple of days I'll start stalking the UPS for small ivy satchel  My beautiful enablers
> 
> BTW, Doonistas have been busy! There is no lavenders or any other  summer colors left! I called I think 6 of the outlets. Half of them didnt even have any in 65%. I found some ivy's in DE, and lovely Starr was so kind to find two in the back and describe them for me. Im gettin a small ivy, lightly pebbled.




Yay!! Congrats. We are bag twins on our Ivy and taupe.  I think you're going to be very happy with her. The gold hardware looks really pretty with the green.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I will try tomorrow. Lololololol




I'll be cracking up if I see that thread tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She said today ivy. Lavender. Salmon. Strawberry n ocean blue could be ordered from warehouse. Stire in maine had pink




Faith told me there were about 20 mini lavender satchels, but no smalls in the warehouse. She could only find one small lavender in a CA store.


----------



## Nebo

I wanted the large ivy originally, but changed my mind when she described the bag. In some outlets they did have some other colors on 65% off, but non of them were of interest to me- teal, crimson. 

The red, natural, t moro, chestnut, black are still 30% plus 25$ off.

It was just a little too much to break the bag ban 

The red one will have to be a special occasion.  I wanted sooo many colors, but now Im thinking of adding red and black to satchel collection and then move on to something else.  Maybe a pop of color in medium pocket and that should be it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I wanted the large ivy originally, but changed my mind when she described the bag. In some outlets they did have some other colors on 65% off, but non of them were of interest to me- teal, crimson.
> 
> The red, natural, t moro, chestnut, black are still 30% plus 25$ off.
> 
> It was just a little too much to break the bag ban
> 
> The red one will have to be a special occasion.  I wanted sooo many colors, but now Im thinking of adding red and black to satchel collection and then move on to something else.  Maybe a pop of color in medium pocket and that should be it.




I think you did good with the Ivy for now. Did she happen to mention how long the extra $25 will be going on?


----------



## Nebo

No, sorry. And I didnt ask. Only thing I asked was considering all the bags in FLO ( satchel and medium pocket) that they had 65% are almost gone everywhere, will they have the sale again soon on other colors or the same one. I got some vague answer, honestly I dont think she even knew how it works. She gave me the standard- we will have final sale on items that are being discontinued and they will push them trough the outlets or how  now they had final sale on summer colors.. I hope they will have the black and red on sale sometimes before winter 

Did you see t moro in croco fino satchel IRL and how did it seem to you?

It seems like such and elegant color to me.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> No, sorry. And I didnt ask. Only thing I asked was considering all the bags in FLO ( satchel and medium pocket) that they had 65% are almost gone everywhere, will they have the sale again soon on other colors or the same one. I got some vague answer, honestly I dont think she even knew how it works. She gave me the standard- we will have final sale on items that are being discontinued and they will push them trough the outlets or how  now they had final sale on summer colors.. I hope they will have the black and red on sale sometimes before winter
> 
> Did you see t moro in croco fino satchel IRL and how did it seem to you?
> 
> It seems like such and elegant color to me.




I did see it once around Christmas time I think. It is a nice rich brown and the veining is a little bit cognac colored. It is more uniform in color and does not contrast as much as the taupe does. Also since it's a darker color you don't see as much of the dark/light burnishing like you do on the lighter shades like cognac and taupe. It's very rich and elegant. I had a hard time deciding on the cognac when I got mine. It was between cognac, Tmoro, and taupe. I chose the cognac because I liked the dark and light shading which showed up more on that color. It's a great price for the bag right now.


----------



## Nebo

It is. Im looking more at what I will actually use once I have the bag. Croco fino would be more of a special occasion in these parts  

Im really stuck on the red now. Hahaha, first it was kelly green, then violet and now red. Lol. Dooney has me crazy over all these beauties.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> It is. Im looking more at what I will actually use once I have the bag. Croco fino would be more of a special occasion in these parts
> 
> Im really stuck on the red now. Hahaha, first it was kelly green, then violet and now red. Lol. Dooney has me crazy over all these beauties.




Tell me about it. I change my mind ever other day


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Tell me about it. I change my mind ever other day




Lol.. Me too! I change 3-4 times a day. It literally drives me crazy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Faith told me there were about 20 mini lavender satchels, but no smalls in the warehouse. She could only find one small lavender in a CA store.


 

They have two warehouses which one is in CA 

could yall PM me what yall looking for and I will call at 9am EST


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They have two warehouses which one is in CA
> 
> could yall PM me what yall looking for and I will call at 9am EST




She said it was an outlet store. I can't rememberer the name because I didn't recognize it. It wasn't Livermore.  Thank you so much! I will PM.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MY stalking DAY!!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CforC's In the bushes...With the camera... C'Mon Mr Brown!! Lol Happy stalking day! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> CforC's In the bushes...With the camera... C'Mon Mr Brown!! Lol Happy stalking day! Can't wait for pics!


 
LOLOL all my packages are shipped to work so Mr B comes to my desk 
Looking all chocolate and sexy
damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn son


----------



## Nebo

Cant wait for the pictures!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> She said it was an outlet store. I can't rememberer the name because I didn't recognize it. It wasn't Livermore.  Thank you so much! I will PM.




The store that had 1 small lavender was Cabazon, CA. I found my notes.


----------



## Twoboyz

Stalking today for my small Taupe Flo from *******! Hopefully it's waiting for me when I get home  so excited!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Stalking today for my small Taupe Flo from *******! Hopefully it's waiting for me when I get home  so excited!




Yay!!! Third times a charm.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Stalking for my Lavender mini Flo


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay!!! Third times a charm.



I sure hope so, because I think this one will be final sale.  The SA wasn't quite sure though so we shall see.  If her description is accurate, then I should be a very happy girl later today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Stalking for my Lavender mini Flo



Exciting! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz, your new avatar is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, your new avatar is gorgeous!



Thanks Nebo.  I think Scarjo (that's what I named her.  Lol.  After Scarlet Johansson) is deserving of a leopard print scarf.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Nebo.  I think Scarjo (that's what I named her.  Lol.  After Scarlet Johansson) is deserving of a leopard print scarf.




She looks beautiful!!! With or without the scarf.  &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks beautiful!!! With or without the scarf.  &#128515;




Thanks! You must get one of these lovelies one of these days.... You look good with a pop of red


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! You must get one of these lovelies one of these days.... You look good with a pop of red




Well thank you! I keep passing on it because I have a red bag already. I'm wanting to get a Taupe and Ocean first to complete my rainbow. Well at with the colors I want. But trust me... She's on my radar. Maybe by the time I decide to get her, it will be at the outlet. &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well thank you! I keep passing on it because I have a red bag already. I'm wanting to get a Taupe and Ocean first to complete my rainbow. Well at with the colors I want. But trust me... She's on my radar. Maybe by the time I decide to get her, it will be at the outlet. &#128515;




But she's already at the outlet, but only 30% off. . I know what you mean about already having a red bag. I struggled with it when I decided to keep my Red Chelsea but it's very different in style so I justified it. A red bag does look good on you GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> But she's already at the outlet, but only 30% off. . I know what you mean about already having a red bag. I struggled with it when I decided to keep my Red Chelsea but it's very different in style so I justified it. A red bag does look good on you GF!




You are trying really hard GF!!! Lol... After my bag ban in July, you won't be able to stop me. I'm going to be off the chain.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You are trying really hard GF!!! Lol... After my bag ban in July, you won't be able to stop me. I'm going to be off the chain.




A trip to the outlet will be in order!


----------



## Nebo

Ivy is meeting me tomorrow! And the day after I'm expecting my fall dark brown boots to match all these bags   I hope I love them.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Ivy is meeting me tomorrow! And the day after I'm expecting my fall dark brown boots to match all these bags   I hope I love them.



Yay! I'm as excited to see the boots as the bag lol do a mod!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ivy is meeting me tomorrow! And the day after I'm expecting my fall dark brown boots to match all these bags   I hope I love them.




Yay!  I hope you love them too. Dooney's and boots are a match made in heaven!  Can't wait to see you in the modeling thread too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> A trip to the outlet will be in order!




You know it GF!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> A trip to the outlet will be in order!



I can't wait!!! It's been killing me not to purchase.


----------



## Nebo

The bag came and the shoes too  The bag is amazing!!! I did not expect the color to be a bit lighter then in the pictures. It is even more gorgeous! The boots are  pretty amazing too. Very supple leather, nice high heel. Im true size 8, but these run little small, so Im sending them back for a half a size up.
I still recommend them, specially for taller girls. I'll take pics from both tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> The bag came and the shoes too  The bag is amazing!!! I did not expect the color to be a bit lighter then in the pictures. It is even more gorgeous! The boots are  pretty amazing too. Very supple leather, nice high heel. Im true size 8, but these run little small, so Im sending them back for a half a size up.
> I still recommend them, specially for taller girls. I'll take pics from both tomorrow.




I'm glad you like them both. I can't wait to see them! It's going to be hard to put the boots away for the summer


----------



## gatorgirl07

On Wednesday, I will be stalking FedEx looking for my aqua logo lock.  I can't wait to meet her.  I hope she is perfect, but short of a HUGE black mark, I will be keeping her no matter what.........


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> On Wednesday, I will be stalking FedEx looking for my aqua logo lock.  I can't wait to meet her.  I hope she is perfect, but short of a HUGE black mark, I will be keeping her no matter what.........




Yay!!! I will be jealous! Can't wait till you get her.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> On Wednesday, I will be stalking FedEx looking for my aqua logo lock.  I can't wait to meet her.  I hope she is perfect, but short of a HUGE black mark, I will be keeping her no matter what.........




I'm waiting in anticipation too. I'll never get tired of seeing that bag here.  But then again I'll probably never get tired of seeing any bag here!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I'm waiting in anticipation too. I'll never get tired of seeing that bag here.  But then again I'll probably never get tired of seeing any bag here!



I feel the same way TB


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay!!! I will be jealous! Can't wait till you get her.



Me either.  I don't think I will be sleeping tonight


----------



## Nebo

These are the Enzo Angiolini Sabyl leather boots in dark brown color. They are very comfy, very easy to walk in. The foot bed is cushioned. They smell amazing 

Im sending them back to go half a size up. I didnt want to mod them, cause I already tried them on, and I wouldn want to crease them since they are being returned. The style is a pull on and easy to get on.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ooh Tres chic mademoiselle! Love those. They look like the perfect height too...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> On Wednesday, I will be stalking FedEx looking for my aqua logo lock.  I can't wait to meet her.  I hope she is perfect, but short of a HUGE black mark, I will be keeping her no matter what.........



Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Huh? Huh? Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> These are the Enzo Angiolini Sabyl leather boots in dark brown color. They are very comfy, very easy to walk in. The foot bed is cushioned. They smell amazing
> 
> Im sending them back to go half a size up. I didnt want to mod them, cause I already tried them on, and I wouldn want to crease them since they are being returned. The style is a pull on and easy to get on.


They niccccce


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[ QUOTE=Nebo;26791785]These are the Enzo Angiolini Sabyl leather boots in dark brown color. They are very comfy, very easy to walk in. The foot bed is cushioned. They smell amazing 



Im sending them back to go half a size up. I didnt want to mod them, cause I already tried them on, and I wouldn want to crease them since they are being returned. The style is a pull on and easy to get on.[/QUOTE]



I'm a huge boot girl!!! I need those in my life. . Beautiful! I hope the larger size works for you.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

does anybody know when they preview the fall bags??

hoping the moss color will still be in the florentine lineup...thank you!


----------



## Nebo

You might want to make a separate thread for your question. Or ask in Dooney deals thread if you cant make your own thread. That way people who have an information can see it right away and give you an answer since this one is for  stuff we are waiting for via mailman


----------



## MrsKC

lonesomeoctober said:


> does anybody know when they preview the fall bags??
> 
> hoping the moss color will still be in the florentine lineup...thank you!


 
I want to say August/Sept but it could be October. Dooney seems to get their seasonal lines out later than others....kc


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> These are the Enzo Angiolini Sabyl leather boots in dark brown color. They are very comfy, very easy to walk in. The foot bed is cushioned. They smell amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Im sending them back to go half a size up. I didnt want to mod them, cause I already tried them on, and I wouldn want to crease them since they are being returned. The style is a pull on and easy to get on.




Beautiful Nebo!  I wish my poor feet could walk in those for more than 5 minutes


----------



## lonesomeoctober

MrsKC said:


> I want to say August/Sept but it could be October. Dooney seems to get their seasonal lines out later than others....kc


thank you, mrs. kc, and sorry nebo!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Huh? Huh? Lol



Sorry, GG!  I haven't been getting my notifications on my new phone.  Here she is......


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sorry, GG!  I haven't been getting my notifications on my new phone.  Here she is......


Wowza. I likie. Congrats


----------



## Nebo

lonesomeoctober said:


> thank you, mrs. kc, and sorry nebo!



Oh, hon, please dont apologize for posting  Glad you got the info you needed


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I love Mr Brown... I had a few items that were UPS Surepost that were due to be dropped at the post office today and delivery tomorrow (that annoys me to no end! Lol) just got a notification that he's going to deliver them today instead of taking them to the post office... I  him... lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I love Mr Brown... I had a few items that were UPS Surepost that were due to be dropped at the post office today and delivery tomorrow (that annoys me to no end! Lol) just got a notification that he's going to deliver them today instead of taking them to the post office... I  him... lol




You're a preferred customer  it annoys me too when they do that. I think I got lucky once too. It's a great feeling.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I will be stalking Mr brown shorts on Monday.  My florentine satchel with pockets should be delivered to school around 12


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Is it the pink one GG?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Is it the pink one GG?



No.  I ordered the ocean blue from the Reading outlet,  They are shipping it from the warehouse in CA


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> You're a preferred customer  it annoys me too when they do that. I think I got lucky once too. It's a great feeling.



It's just nice to see someone go that extra mile... or in this case, 2! Lol


----------



## collegechic

Waiting on a ebay dooney! I had BeenBurned authenticate a while ago but the seller had taken it off, and then I noticed it was put back up and took the plunge! I'm way too excited to get it, I hope it meets my expectations.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Good luck collegechic!  I hope she exceeds your expectations!


----------



## tawnycat

I'm waiting on my Plum Florentine Satchel..Should be here Friday. (:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tawnycat said:


> I'm waiting on my Plum Florentine Satchel..Should be here Friday. (:



Can't wait to see her tawny! I bet it'll be gorgeous!


----------



## tawnycat

Gilmoregirl said:


> Can't wait to see her tawny! I bet it'll be gorgeous!


Thank you! I can't wait!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

tawnycat said:


> I'm waiting on my Plum Florentine Satchel..Should be here Friday. (:



<-----jealous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tawnycat said:


> I'm waiting on my Plum Florentine Satchel..Should be here Friday. (:




Plum... Yummy!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tawnycat said:


> I'm waiting on my Plum Florentine Satchel..Should be here Friday. (:



So you went with the Plum.  Great choice!  I can't wait for her reveal.


----------



## tawnycat

Twoboyz said:


> So you went with the Plum.  Great choice!  I can't wait for her reveal.


I'm a lover of all things purple! I will definitely do a reveal once she gets here.


----------



## sanibelle

Well, I realize this is a D&B board, but I am doing some stalking for my Longchamp LePliage...

Thanks for letting me get that out in the open, lol!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

sanibelle said:


> Well, I realize this is a D&B board, but I am doing some stalking for my Longchamp LePliage...
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that out in the open, lol!



All stalkers are welcome lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

sanibelle said:


> Well, I realize this is a D&B board, but I am doing some stalking for my Longchamp LePliage...
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that out in the open, lol!



We love all bag ladies like us, our preference is DB, though we like all other brands too


----------



## seton

sanibelle said:


> Well, I realize this is a D&B board, but I am doing some stalking for my Longchamp LePliage...
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that out in the open, lol!



I'm waiting for a longchamp clutch but I wont get it until June 2 so I stopped watching for it.


----------



## sanibelle

seton said:


> I'm waiting for a longchamp clutch but I wont get it until June 2 so I stopped watching for it.



Nice!  Did not know they made clutches.  

And my bag made it to my post office this morning!


----------



## collegechic

My bag came!! I'll do a reveal tomorrow. I was so apprehensive about opening the package since it was a small size box. I actually wanted a small bag ( think long champ small handle small size) but then figured it would be bigger to resigned myself to that fact but then realized it was small! Love the color and the hot pink lining. Just hoping it can fit my macair11 into it


----------



## coachinut

I'll be stalking him tomorrow, he has both my new toledo satchel and purse organiser (thanks to EP day!)!


----------



## Twoboyz

Funny story. I was expecting a UPS delivery today from QVC. No, not a Dooney, but something else. DH was home from work today. When I got home he sarcastically told me that IPS made a delivery today. IPS stands for Ivana's Parcel Service.  I think he's getting annoyed....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Funny story. I was expecting a UPS delivery today from QVC. No, not a Dooney, but something else. DH was home from work today. When I got home he sarcastically told me that IPS made a delivery today. IPS stands for Ivana's Parcel Service.  I think he's getting annoyed....




LMBO!!!! Smart Alec husband. IPS does have a ring to it. He may be on to something. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!!! Smart Alec husband. IPS does have a ring to it. He may be on to something. &#128513;&#128513;




Yeah...he probably is...(hangs her head in shame) . Also very much a smart alec!


----------



## coachinut

Twoboyz said:


> Funny story. I was expecting a UPS delivery today from QVC. No, not a Dooney, but something else. DH was home from work today. When I got home he sarcastically told me that IPS made a delivery today. IPS stands for Ivana's Parcel Service.  I think he's getting annoyed....


I actually laughed really hard at this!!


----------



## Twoboyz

coachinut said:


> I actually laughed really hard at this!!




I had to laugh too. He's a really funny guy. Missed his calling in the comedian world. Now I just get to listen to it all the time. Lol.


----------



## coachinut

It's 'out for delivery'!
Now, for it to get here without my family noticing is the next step..


----------



## Twoboyz

coachinut said:


> It's 'out for delivery'!
> Now, for it to get here without my family noticing is the next step..




Good luck!


----------



## coachinut

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!! 

I'm debating on using the 'I didn't buy this bag, boyfriend did' excuse.. but then my parents will just shake their head at me.. 
And they can't get mad about the organizer- a few bucks a month? That's nothing!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

My fuschia small toledo satchel should be here soon


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> My fuschia small toledo satchel should be here soon


Omg. Cant wait


----------



## seton

my package came one day earlier than expected


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> my package came one day earlier than expected




Is it your luggage?


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Is it your luggage?



not yet! went to lc sale and they didnt have the color i wanted. i didnt leave empty handed. posted my haul in lc forum.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> not yet! went to lc sale and they didnt have the color i wanted. i didnt leave empty handed. posted my haul in lc forum.




Oh okay. I'll have to make my first trip over there and check it out


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm stalking Mr Brown today for three pairs if Earthies wedges I ordered from shoebuy.com. Saw them in Qvc and found them in shoebuy a lot cheaper and free shipping both ways. I'm going to see which ones I like best.


----------



## MaryBel

Stalking ups today for a MK cross body I ordered from L&T some time ago. I don't even remember when


----------



## seton

salvatore ferragamo coat
the bottom is all wrinkled in shipping


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> salvatore ferragamo coat
> the bottom is all wrinkled in shipping




Oooohhhhh nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Stalking ups today for a MK cross body I ordered from L&T some time ago. I don't even remember when




Did you get it? Do you like it?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> salvatore ferragamo coat
> the bottom is all wrinkled in shipping




S... This is beautiful!!!!! Winter White/off white is one of my fav colors.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Oooohhhhh nice!







PcanTannedBty said:


> S... This is beautiful!!!!! Winter White/off white is one of my fav colors.



TY. I find a cream coat very useful. I threw out my old one after 7 yrs bc it was too dated and had trouble finding a replacement. This was a little more than I like to spend so I had to look at it 3 times before finally buying. I hope to wear it for 10 yrs to get my money's worth.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> TY. I find a cream coat very useful. I threw out my old one after 7 yrs bc it was too dated and had trouble finding a replacement. This was a little more than I like to spend so I had to look at it 3 times before finally buying. I hope to wear it for 10 yrs to get my money's worth.




It's awesome quality so it will last longer than that. You will get your money's worth.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stalking my Regular/Large Ocean Blue Satchel. Hopefully it's here Monday!!! My Khaki Nylon Smith is on hold at the outlet for me to pick up this weekend. I'm so excited


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking my Regular/Large Ocean Blue Satchel. Hopefully it's here Monday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667091



Jealous!  Can't wait for the pics and video


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Jealous!  Can't wait for the pics and video




Oh definitely!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Large ocean Sat has been delivered (Monday) but I'm not there to get it. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;. The suspense is killing me. I hung around the outlets area to see if I can catch some good July 4th bags. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm waiting on a red Kate Spade bag and wallet.  Tick, tock.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on a red Kate Spade bag and wallet.  Tick, tock.


Tick tock


----------



## MaryBel

Stalking fedex and ups for my Brahmins


----------



## DooneyDucky

Sarah! Which KS did you get? I'm dying to get the Little Minka and Elissa! I haven't purchased a single KS but I've seen them and they're really nice. Can't wait to see pics of everyone's new bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

DooneyDucky said:


> Sarah! Which KS did you get? I'm dying to get the Little Minka and Elissa! I haven't purchased a single KS but I've seen them and they're really nice. Can't wait to see pics of everyone's new bags!



Hey girl.  I ordered the Charles Street "Audrey" satchel and wallet.  I hope the UPS guy gets here before midnight.   

I bought the Little Minka last year and it's a great bag; you "need" one!!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Yes, I do! Please share pics when Audrey and her little companion get there!


----------



## elbgrl

OK, here's my horror story!

UPS tracking showed my package from I Love Dooney delivered last night, and no where in sight!
Freaking out, and didn't sleep last night.  I know I'm being dramatic, but I know my friends here understand!  

Anyway, was getting ready to call UPS this morning, and my neighbor shows up with my package!  Apparently Mr. Brown Shorts wasn't able to read last night and left it on her porch.  Anyway, they will still be getting an irate call from me this morning.  I was just lucky that he left it on the porch that he did, cause if not I might not have been so lucky.

Dillen pocket satchel in white/black - will do a reveal later today.  Such sighing with relief now!


----------



## DooneyDucky

How scary! Thank goodness for your honest neighbor!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> OK, here's my horror story!
> 
> UPS tracking showed my package from I Love Dooney delivered last night, and no where in sight!
> Freaking out, and didn't sleep last night.  I know I'm being dramatic, but I know my friends here understand!
> 
> Anyway, was getting ready to call UPS this morning, and my neighbor shows up with my package!  Apparently Mr. Brown Shorts wasn't able to read last night and left it on her porch.  Anyway, they will still be getting an irate call from me this morning.  I was just lucky that he left it on the porch that he did, cause if not I might not have been so lucky.
> 
> Dillen pocket satchel in white/black - will do a reveal later today.  Such sighing with relief now!




Thank God for honest neighbors!! I'm glad you found your package. Can't wait to see the reveal. Love the white/black!


----------



## elbgrl

DooneyDucky said:


> How scary! Thank goodness for your honest neighbor!





Twoboyz said:


> Thank God for honest neighbors!! I'm glad you found your package. Can't wait to see the reveal. Love the white/black!



No kidding 

I've already written an emal to UPS!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> OK, here's my horror story!
> 
> UPS tracking showed my package from I Love Dooney delivered last night, and no where in sight!
> Freaking out, and didn't sleep last night.  I know I'm being dramatic, but I know my friends here understand!
> 
> Anyway, was getting ready to call UPS this morning, and my neighbor shows up with my package!  Apparently Mr. Brown Shorts wasn't able to read last night and left it on her porch.  Anyway, they will still be getting an irate call from me this morning.  I was just lucky that he left it on the porch that he did, cause if not I might not have been so lucky.
> 
> Dillen pocket satchel in white/black - will do a reveal later today.  Such sighing with relief now!




OMG! You had my heart going just reading this. So gals you got her safety. I can't wait for the reveal. Hurry, hurry!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## elbgrl

This has never happened to me before.  You know, its funny, I just order things and trust that they will show up!  Guess I could have disputed it with my credit card if it was hopelessly lost.  What really worried me was that it was from I Love Dooney, and I have heard horror stories about their CS.  Gonna think hard about ordering from them for that reason.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> This has never happened to me before.  You know, its funny, I just order things and trust that they will show up!  Guess I could have disputed it with my credit card if it was hopelessly lost.  What really worried me was that it was from I Love Dooney, and I have heard horror stories about their CS.  Gonna think hard about ordering from them for that reason.



Glad you have an honest neighbor, Rosie!!    I watch my tracking status like a hawk when something is "Out for Delivery."

I'm waiting on UPS and Fedex, but they won't show until next week.  I'm expecting a Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel, a Coach Borough from Bloomies, and 2 new iPads.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Glad you have an honest neighbor, Rosie!!    I watch my tracking status like a hawk when something is "Out for Delivery."
> 
> I'm waiting on UPS and Fedex, but they won't show until next week.  I'm expecting a Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel, a Coach Borough from Bloomies, and 2 new iPads.



Ooooh a Coach Borough - love!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm waiting on my PurseBling bag organizer! I ordered yesterday. I had the purses to go one but it was to hard at the bottom and wasn't quite right. I'm sure I'll be happy with this one. Come on brown!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Glad you have an honest neighbor, Rosie!!    I watch my tracking status like a hawk when something is "Out for Delivery."
> 
> I'm waiting on UPS and Fedex, but they won't show until next week.  I'm expecting a Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel, a Coach Borough from Bloomies, and 2 new iPads.



The Borough got here, finally.  I think it's going back tomorrow.  Somehow I'm just not feelin' it; too "brief-casey" for me.  NEEEEXT!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> The Borough got here, finally.  I think it's going back tomorrow.  Somehow I'm just not feelin' it; too "brief-casey" for me.  NEEEEXT!!!


I was shocked you got one. Thm zippers drove me crazzzzzzier


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I was shocked you got one. Thm zippers drove me crazzzzzzier



Oh, hell.  The "SALE!!" thing reeled me in.  I'm weak.


----------



## Twoboyz

Stalking this week for my "as is" aqua logo lock hobo from QVC. I finally got one! Crossing my fingers that then coin purse is included and it's in good condition. If not, going back.


----------



## Nebo

Aww, Twoboyz, congrats! I never understood the charm of the logo lock for you ladies, until I've seen on the other day in Walmart in aqua. It is so gorgeous! Too big for me, but just so pretty IRL. I hope you get a perfect one


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Aww, Twoboyz, congrats! I never understood the charm of the logo lock for you ladies, until I've seen on the other day in Walmart in aqua. It is so gorgeous! Too big for me, but just so pretty IRL. I hope you get a perfect one





Nebo, if the regular logo lock is too big for you, you should try the annalisa hobo. It's the same shape (plus an outside pocket) but smaller. I'm in the opposite case, Annalisa is too small but the Q hobo is perfect for me.


http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4064/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail#.U86X6U1OVi4


I think I saw the camel on clearance at the outlet. I got the red one for my mom a few months ago and she loved it. The size worked perfectly for her.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Aww, Twoboyz, congrats! I never understood the charm of the logo lock for you ladies, until I've seen on the other day in Walmart in aqua. It is so gorgeous! Too big for me, but just so pretty IRL. I hope you get a perfect one



Thanks so much! I just had to try it in that color.  It seemed like everyday I was putting something on that it would go great with! Crossing my fingers bigtime... I just don't want to pay full price.


----------



## G.Allyn

MaryBel said:


> Was waiting for a Zip Flag foldover in chesnut but got delivered yesterday. So now, just waiting for some WEN in Lavender I ordered last week.
> 
> 
> Here's my bag.


 
Really nice in the chestnut.  Enjoy!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Looking forward to seeing that logo lock in aqua! I bought my daughter the teal and I'm not sure why but she didn't like it. I think it was the feel of the leather. It was different than the fake stuff she's used to.


----------



## MiaBorsa

DooneyDucky said:


> Looking forward to seeing that logo lock in aqua! I bought my daughter the teal and I'm not sure why but she didn't like it. I think it was the feel of the leather. It was different than the fake stuff she's used to.



    My daughters don't care for Dooneys; they both want my Coach and MKors bags.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Hmm... we need to fix that. My 12 year old loves the nylon Dooneys. Guess I should be thankful since their tastes are considerably cheaper.


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> Looking forward to seeing that logo lock in aqua! I bought my daughter the teal and I'm not sure why but she didn't like it. I think it was the feel of the leather. It was different than the fake stuff she's used to.




I will post on the QVC as is thread as soon as it gets here. I can't wait! I love that teal too! I don't carry my natural much because I'm loving my Flo's lately. There is just something about that aqua though....


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> Hmm... we need to fix that. My 12 year old loves the nylon Dooneys. Guess I should be thankful since their tastes are considerably cheaper.




That is lucky!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Stalking this week for my "as is" aqua logo lock hobo from QVC. I finally got one! Crossing my fingers that then coin purse is included and it's in good condition. If not, going back.




Oh yay!!! You took the plunge. U hope everything is ok with her.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yay!!! You took the plunge. U hope everything is ok with her.




Aqua out for delivery today!!! Pics and review to come later.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Yay! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Nebo

Yaaaiii! I know it  will look awesome on you, just hoping it comes perfect!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks ladies! I'm nervous about getting a good one. 5:00 won't come fast enough for me!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Nebo, if the regular logo lock is too big for you, you should try the annalisa hobo. It's the same shape (plus an outside pocket) but smaller. I'm in the opposite case, Annalisa is too small but the Q hobo is perfect for me.
> 
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4064/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail#.U86X6U1OVi4
> 
> 
> I think I saw the camel on clearance at the outlet. I got the red one for my mom a few months ago and she loved it. The size worked perfectly for her.



This one is pretty and good size! After saying no no to shoulder bags, I realized I cant wear my satchels as shoulder bags, due to handles leaving marks on the back of the bag- enter shoulder bag for me  So far I like the flo medium zip hobo. This one is beautiful too.

Thank you!


----------



## lovethatduck

Hello, everyone!  First-time poster, recent newcomer.

My man in brown shorts arrived on schedule today with the medium Retro Embossed Russell in yellow. It is more mustard rather than sunflower yellow as my camera shows. Ordered from the Carlsbad oulet, shipped Monday, arrived today in sunny San Pablo, CA.  

Clearance priced at $118 plus tax and shipping, down from $338. Carlsbad had a full dozen, now less one, when I placed my order.

I'm surprised to observe the Retro Embossed  bags not so much a favorite round here. This is my second in two weeks (shopping frenzy fueled by the 4th of July outlet redfwhite/blue & pink). Ordered a pink drawstring from the San Marcos outlet last week--also clearanced priced at $104 plus T&S.  Beautiful, saturated colors, love the not-in-your face embossing, and light weight.

I want to say I'm enjoying going through the posts, especially the mod thread with everyone's beloved bags.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Aqua out for delivery today!!! Pics and review to come later.



cant wait! 





lovethatduck said:


> Hello, everyone!  First-time poster, recent newcomer.
> 
> My man in brown shorts arrived on schedule today with the medium Retro Embossed Russell in yellow. It is more mustard rather than sunflower yellow as my camera shows. Ordered from the Carlsbad oulet, shipped Monday, arrived today in sunny San Pablo, CA.
> 
> Clearance priced at $118 plus tax and shipping, down from $338. Carlsbad had a full dozen, now less one, when I placed my order.
> 
> I'm surprised to observe the Retro Embossed  bags not so much a favorite round here. This is my second in two weeks (shopping frenzy fueled by the 4th of July outlet redfwhite/blue & pink). Ordered a pink drawstring from the San Marcos outlet last week--also clearanced priced at $104 plus T&S.  Beautiful, saturated colors, love the not-in-your face embossing, and light weight.
> 
> I want to say I'm enjoying going through the posts, especially the mod thread with everyone's beloved bags.



Hi, welcome to the forum! Great first post! the yellow tote is fab.

I am not into monograms but I always liked the Retro.


----------



## DooneyDucky

I love the retro look but there's only so much time for so many bags. I adore that pink drawstring, though. Welcome to PF!


Twoboys, is it 5:00 in Chicago yet? Not sure of the time zone. If it's Central then your bag is almost there!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Hello, everyone!  First-time poster, recent newcomer.
> 
> 
> 
> My man in brown shorts arrived on schedule today with the medium Retro Embossed Russell in yellow. It is more mustard rather than sunflower yellow as my camera shows. Ordered from the Carlsbad oulet, shipped Monday, arrived today in sunny San Pablo, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearance priced at $118 plus tax and shipping, down from $338. Carlsbad had a full dozen, now less one, when I placed my order.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised to observe the Retro Embossed  bags not so much a favorite round here. This is my second in two weeks (shopping frenzy fueled by the 4th of July outlet redfwhite/blue & pink). Ordered a pink drawstring from the San Marcos outlet last week--also clearanced priced at $104 plus T&S.  Beautiful, saturated colors, love the not-in-your face embossing, and light weight.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say I'm enjoying going through the posts, especially the mod thread with everyone's beloved bags.




Hi and welcome! I love them. They are so summery. I have to say I love that pink drawstring too.  You got some great deals.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Hello, everyone!  First-time poster, recent newcomer.
> 
> My man in brown shorts arrived on schedule today with the medium Retro Embossed Russell in yellow. It is more mustard rather than sunflower yellow as my camera shows. Ordered from the Carlsbad oulet, shipped Monday, arrived today in sunny San Pablo, CA.
> 
> Clearance priced at $118 plus tax and shipping, down from $338. Carlsbad had a full dozen, now less one, when I placed my order.
> 
> I'm surprised to observe the Retro Embossed  bags not so much a favorite round here. This is my second in two weeks (shopping frenzy fueled by the 4th of July outlet redfwhite/blue & pink). Ordered a pink drawstring from the San Marcos outlet last week--also clearanced priced at $104 plus T&S.  Beautiful, saturated colors, love the not-in-your face embossing, and light weight.
> 
> I want to say I'm enjoying going through the posts, especially the mod thread with everyone's beloved bags.


 ilovethatduck, I love that name  Welcome here! Thank you for sharing. Those bags are beautiful. I love the retro look, specially the flap bag, crossbody something..


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm nervous about getting a good one. 5:00 won't come fast enough for me!



Somehow I kept passing over this thread and missed this whole exchange, I posted my congrats in the other thread 



lovethatduck said:


> Hello, everyone!  First-time poster, recent newcomer.
> 
> My man in brown shorts arrived on schedule today with the medium Retro Embossed Russell in yellow. It is more mustard rather than sunflower yellow as my camera shows. Ordered from the Carlsbad oulet, shipped Monday, arrived today in sunny San Pablo, CA.
> 
> Clearance priced at $118 plus tax and shipping, down from $338. Carlsbad had a full dozen, now less one, when I placed my order.
> 
> I'm surprised to observe the Retro Embossed  bags not so much a favorite round here. This is my second in two weeks (shopping frenzy fueled by the 4th of July outlet redfwhite/blue & pink). Ordered a pink drawstring from the San Marcos outlet last week--also clearanced priced at $104 plus T&S.  Beautiful, saturated colors, love the not-in-your face embossing, and light weight.
> 
> I want to say I'm enjoying going through the posts, especially the mod thread with everyone's beloved bags.



Welcome! I love both your choices!! The colors are so pretty. You may want to keep an eye out at Marshalls if you have any near you, I saw some of the retro embossed totes a couple weeks ago.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> ilovethatduck, I love that name  Welcome here! Thank you for sharing. Those bags are beautiful. I love the retro look, specially the flap bag, crossbody something..



Hello!&#128587;  You mean the Safari Retro crossbody, I'm guessing.  I searched for all things Retro Embossed. I found the Safari at the Reading outlet in orange, yellow, and kelly, clearanced at $104 plus T&S.  Too bad I couldn't find a yellow domed satchel.  

The 4th of July red/white/blue and pink 50% plus add'l. 20% off was just too good to pass up. After 5 bags&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;, I can settle back and enjoy. &#127773;


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Hello!&#128587;  You mean the Safari Retro crossbody, I'm guessing.  I searched for all things Retro Embossed. I found the Safari at the Reading outlet in orange, yellow, and kelly, clearanced at $104 plus T&S.  Too bad I couldn't find a yellow domed satchel.
> 
> The 4th of July red/white/blue and pink 50% plus add'l. 20% off was just too good to pass up. After 5 bags&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;, I can settle back and enjoy. &#127773;



70% off is an amazing deal! Kelly green in that style or yellow would be my picks. A perfect summer/spring bag 

Enjoy the calm, before you get another bite of the Dooney duck


----------



## MaryBel

Waiting on Mr. Brown shorts to deliver my Ivy flo. 
Come on UPS, I want my satchel!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Waiting on Mr. Brown shorts to deliver my Ivy flo.
> Come on UPS, I want my satchel!



Oh she's going to be so gorgeous! How exciting!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Waiting on Mr. Brown shorts to deliver my Ivy flo.
> Come on UPS, I want my satchel!



I can't wait either because I want to see your satchel!


----------



## lovethatduck

You betcha!  I'm playing it cool--washing  floors and cleaning downstairs bathroom to distract myself.  Not working very well though.  &#128545;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> You betcha!  I'm playing it cool--washing  floors and cleaning downstairs bathroom to distract myself.  Not working very well though.  &#128545;



That's the joke in my house... my house is always the cleanest on delivery days because I'm staying home and passing the time cleaning while I'm waiting lol


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh she's going to be so gorgeous! How exciting!




I hope you are right!



Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait either because I want to see your satchel!




It's the regular size. I debated between small and regular. In the past I thought the regular was too big and the small was perfect but I'm changing my mind about the regular. I think the regular size works better for fall/winter colors since in those seasons I tend to carry more stuff. Maybe the small is good for spring and summer.



lovethatduck said:


> You betcha!  I'm playing it cool--washing  floors and cleaning downstairs bathroom to distract myself.  Not working very well though.  &#55357;&#56865;





I know what you mean. As soon as I woke up this morning, it was the first thought that came to my mind....ivy flo delivery day!


What are you waiting on?



Gilmoregirl said:


> That's the joke in my house... my house is always the cleanest on delivery days because I'm staying home and passing the time cleaning while I'm waiting lol





That' so funny!


----------



## MaryBel

Ms. Ivy is here. Review on the flo satchel thread.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok, I can't keep a secret.. I'll be stalking the Outlet for my large Flo Satchel in Salmon!!! I have it on hold for Saturday but I don't think I can wait. Headed there tomorrow. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

Singing... I'm so excited, I just can't hide it...


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, I can't keep a secret.. I'll be stalking the Outlet for my large Flo Satchel in Salmon!!! I have it on hold for Saturday but I don't think I can wait. Headed there tomorrow. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Singing... I'm so excited, I just can't hide it...




Nice! Salmon is a gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, I can't keep a secret.. I'll be stalking the Outlet for my large Flo Satchel in Salmon!!! I have it on hold for Saturday but I don't think I can wait. Headed there tomorrow. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Singing... I'm so excited, I just can't hide it...



"You 're about to loose control and I think I like it".

Sorry, couldnt help myself. Yeeeeeiiiii! Awesome choice! That colors is gorgeous, love. Are you going for the smooth or pebbly?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> "You 're about to loose control and I think I like it".
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldnt help myself. Yeeeeeiiiii! Awesome choice! That colors is gorgeous, love. Are you going for the smooth or pebbly?




Lol... Yep, I've lost control. I just took a chance and called today and BINGO!!! Just what I wanted. I'm shooting for smooth. He has 2 still in the plastic and 1 on floor that was just put out this morning that he's holding for me. He says it's smooth and in perfect condition but I want to check out the others before claiming that one. I want smooth but pebbly is more carefree, so I'll just have to see. My Moss and Ocean are pebbly and my Bone is smooth, so to even it out, I may get smooth. They have pocket satchels on sale too!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yep, I've lost control. I just took a chance and called today and BINGO!!! Just what I wanted. I'm shooting for smooth. He has 2 still in the plastic and 1 on floor that was just put out this morning that he's holding for me. He says it's smooth and in perfect condition but I want to check out the others before claiming that one. I want smooth but pebbly is more carefree, so I'll just have to see. My Moss and Ocean are pebbly and my Bone is smooth, so to even it out, I may get smooth. They have pocket satchels on sale too!



Check the colors for me, pls. ( 65%off).And if you can pls see to they already have the pebble zip zips all in one color ( no contrast trim). Although, after one more bag, I have to stop until I come back from Europe. Than I can say I need just a couple more for Xmas.

My salmon and ivy are very smooth ( came from the warehouse, so I feel lucky). Salmon in smooth is delicious. And it is a weird kind of smooth, not like my ivy. It seems more care free, and the patina still hasnt set in, nor did I get any weird marks from the handle, like on the ivy. Guess cause the color is sooo light and bright.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Check the colors for me, pls. ( 65%off).And if you can pls see to they already have the pebble zip zips all in one color ( no contrast trim). Although, after one more bag, I have to stop until I come back from Europe. Than I can say I need just a couple more for Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> My salmon and ivy are very smooth ( came from the warehouse, so I feel lucky). Salmon in smooth is delicious. And it is a weird kind of smooth, not like my ivy. It seems more care free, and the patina still hasnt set in, nor did I get any weird marks from the handle, like on the ivy. Guess cause the color is sooo light and bright.




Ok, I will definitely check on that for you tomorrow and take pics if they have any. I agree, salmon is heavenly in smooth. My Bone is smooth too but doesn't scratch very easy, it does but they are hardly visible and buff away easy. 

 Supposed to be on a bag ban now but can't pass this one up. I really need to stop this is it for me for awhile or at least until I get a job. &#128563;&#128563;. I'll just drool over you alls bags for a few months. Once I get a job, I think I'm really in trouble.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, I will definitely check on that for you tomorrow and take pics if they have any. I agree, salmon is heavenly in smooth. My Bone is smooth too but doesn't scratch very easy, it does but they are hardly visible and buff away easy.
> 
> Supposed to be on a bag ban now but can't pass this one up. I really need to stop this is it for me for awhile or at least until I get a job. &#128563;&#128563;. I'll just drool over you alls bags for a few months. Once I get a job, I think I'm really in trouble.



Good to hear about the bone. That is one of the colors on my list. But somewhere at the bottom of the list, lol.

I hear you hon. You spoiled yourself a little and you deserved it after the big move. Now, breaks on, until you land a job and then you can buy one every paycheck to celebrate 

Thank you, only if you manage. I feel silly calling the outlet and just asking away about all the bags I want to know about, if I know Im not gonna order something right away.  At one of the local outlet malls they are opening Coach outlet. How I wished it was a Dooney one


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, I can't keep a secret.. I'll be stalking the Outlet for my large Flo Satchel in Salmon!!! I have it on hold for Saturday but I don't think I can wait. Headed there tomorrow. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Singing... I'm so excited, I just can't hide it...




You are getting salmon?!  I knew you would be able to pull it off! I bet she is going to look just lovely on you. I might be a little jelly....   I can't wait to see her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You are getting salmon?!  I knew you would be able to pull it off! I bet she is going to look just lovely on you. I might be a little jelly....   I can't wait to see her.




Yes, you getting a vibrant color made me think i needed one too. Lol. We can't be twins unless we go for the same bags, right?&#128515;. I'll have to see how I pull her off. From what I hear, that color gets lots of attention and I'm sooo not an attention girl. I'm sure you turned heads all day long with Miss Fuchsia. I sure hope they don't have her at the outlets when I get there tomorrow. That will be a really tough decision for me not to walk out without it. Well, I'll be up all night like it's the first day of school excited to get Miss Salmon tomorrow. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, you getting a vibrant color made me think i needed one too. Lol. We can't be twins unless we go for the same bags, right?&#128515;. I'll have to see how I pull her off. From what I hear, that color gets lots of attention and I'm sooo not an attention girl. I'm sure you turned heads all day long with Miss Fuchsia. I sure hope they don't have her at the outlets when I get there tomorrow. That will be a really tough decision for me not to walk out without it. Well, I'll be up all night like it's the first day of school excited to get Miss Salmon tomorrow. Lol.




Me too! I'm definitely not an attention girl either. That's why I waited for so long to get it and debated for so long. I'm not a bright color girl either, but more of an earth tone classic type. I wondered if I would be too squeamish to carry it. However I just love the color so much and it makes me happy to look at it. I finally said WTH, I'm going to do it for me and who cares if it draws attention! But now I'm thinking I need the Kingston in black too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Me too! I'm definitely not an attention girl either. That's why I waited for so long to get it and debated for so long. I'm not a bright color girl either, but more of an earth tone classic type. I wondered if I would be too squeamish to carry it. However I just love the color so much and it makes me happy to look at it. I finally said WTH, I'm going to do it for me and who cares if it draws attention! But now I'm thinking I need the Kingston in black too




Lol... The madness never stops but the black in ANY Flo bag is breathtaking. I said the same thing... WTH... Stare all u want people!!!! Lol. 

I want the Large Flo in black but don't want to pay the price. Maybe during Halloween, they will have a sale of more than 30% off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Check the colors for me, pls. ( 65%off).And if you can pls see to they already have the pebble zip zips all in one color ( no contrast trim). Although, after one more bag, I have to stop until I come back from Europe. Than I can say I need just a couple more for Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> My salmon and ivy are very smooth ( came from the warehouse, so I feel lucky). Salmon in smooth is delicious. And it is a weird kind of smooth, not like my ivy. It seems more care free, and the patina still hasnt set in, nor did I get any weird marks from the handle, like on the ivy. Guess cause the color is sooo light and bright.




Here is what they had in the all one color Zip Zip Pebble. 40% off... They also had black and brown. I hope this is what you were looking for. See pics of bags that were 50-65.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here is what they had in the all one color Zip Zip Pebble. 40% off... They also had black and brown. I hope this is what you were looking for. See pics of bags that were 50-65.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712223
> View attachment 2712225
> 
> View attachment 2712231
> View attachment 2712232
> View attachment 2712237





Paradise!


ETA: What color are the bags next to the crimson in the display? Ivy?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Paradise!
> 
> 
> ETA: What color are the bags next to the crimson in the display? Ivy?



They look Navy... my heart skipped a beat...


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here is what they had in the all one color Zip Zip Pebble. 40% off... They also had black and brown. I hope this is what you were looking for. See pics of bags that were 50-65.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712223
> View attachment 2712225
> 
> View attachment 2712231
> View attachment 2712232
> View attachment 2712237



Lady, thank you so much for taking the time! Yes, that is the red one I was thinking about.  It looks really pretty. When I call next week, Ill have to check about that one too, do they ship it etc.

I want to know the same thing- what colors are the ones next to crimson?


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here is what they had in the all one color Zip Zip Pebble. 40% off... They also had black and brown. I hope this is what you were looking for. See pics of bags that were 50-65.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712223
> View attachment 2712225
> 
> View attachment 2712231
> View attachment 2712232
> View attachment 2712237




the pictures are killing me - wish I was there


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Paradise!
> 
> 
> ETA: What color are the bags next to the crimson in the display? Ivy?




Under the Kingston...
Navy 
Black
Navy

Next to the Kingston 
They are Crimnson. 
Then to far right is small Salmon and and Ivy Smith that I have on hold. I'm debating.


----------



## Nebo

Well, I sent the link to my mom ( in Europe), so she decided that she wants the Lexington retro, instead of the drawstring.  She is very casual. Most of her day is walking the dog, going to the store, doctor, paying bills- so a shape lake this would be perfect! Thank you so much for the pictures!

I wish they had more black flos on sale- Mitchell is a bit doctorly for me.


----------



## flik

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here is what they had in the all one color Zip Zip Pebble. 40% off... They also had black and brown. I hope this is what you were looking for. See pics of bags that were 50-65.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712223
> View attachment 2712225
> 
> View attachment 2712231
> View attachment 2712232
> View attachment 2712237



You are a lucky lucky lady to have this fabulous outlet store close to you!  The nearest regional outlet store in my neck of the woods is a 2-2 1/2 hour drive. Sigh.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

flik said:


> You are a lucky lucky lady to have this fabulous outlet store close to you!  The nearest regional outlet store in my neck of the woods is a 2-2 1/2 hour drive. Sigh.




I'm not sure if I call it lucky... More like a curse. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Nebo

I'll trade my 8 hour drive for your 2.5 h , flik


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, darling, on your picture of the zip zip's, right under them- are those small pebbled lexingtons? Do you remember how much they were? Also 40%?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pcan, darling, on your picture of the zip zip's, right under them- are those small pebbled lexingtons? Do you remember how much they were? Also 40%?




Yes, those were the smaller Lexington's. They were pretty! And yes, all bags on that shelf were the same, 40% off.


----------



## belle_91

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here is what they had in the all one color Zip Zip Pebble. 40% off... They also had black and brown. I hope this is what you were looking for. See pics of bags that were 50-65.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712223
> View attachment 2712225
> 
> View attachment 2712231
> View attachment 2712232
> View attachment 2712237


Are those dillen satchels I see in the back of the very bottom picture? How much was the discount on those bags if you remember? I am planning on calling the outlets about the bag tomorrow, so excited to get a new bag!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

belle_91 said:


> Are those dillen satchels I see in the back of the very bottom picture? How much was the discount on those bags if you remember? I am planning on calling the outlets about the bag tomorrow, so excited to get a new bag!!!!




You mean like the reddish bag on the very top shelf? If so, yes those were Dillen satchels if I'm not mistaken. Here are also some on the shelf underneath it. I believe that entire wall was 50-65% off. I don't remember right off hand. Good luck tomorrow. I hope you find a good deal which I'm sure you will.


----------



## belle_91

PcanTannedBty said:


> You mean like the reddish bag on the very top shelf? If so, yes those were Dillen satchels if I'm not mistaken. Here are also some on the shelf underneath it. I believe that entire wall was 50-65% off. I don't remember right off hand. Good luck tomorrow. I hope you find a good deal which I'm sure you will.


Yes, thank you! hopefully they have a color I want, otherwise I think I will cave and spend the full 208.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh no!!! I hope you don't have to pay full price. &#128563;&#128563;... Keep us posted!


----------



## belle_91

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!! I hope you don't have to pay full price. &#128563;&#128563;... Keep us posted!


Its not quite full price, according to dooney.com the bag is normal $278 so it is currently 25% off, but 50-65% off is much better!!!!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, those were the smaller Lexington's. They were pretty! And yes, all bags on that shelf were the same, 40% off.



Thank you, Pcan. Im trying to look in to shoppers, totes etc. My friend got her calf o ring in purple today. It was beautiful. Too slouchy on the bottom for me, but she loved it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am expecting UPS Tues with my bone kingston, and UPS Wed with the sash for my MOH dress......my BFF is getting married next month


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Thank you, Pcan. Im trying to look in to shoppers, totes etc. My friend got her calf o ring in purple today. It was beautiful. Too slouchy on the bottom for me, but she loved it.




Oh congrats to her!! Yes, the o ring is slouchy. I use a base shaper with mine and it works perfect. I'm excited what u end up getting.


----------



## Nebo

GG cant wait to see that bone!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh congrats to her!! Yes, the o ring is slouchy. I use a base shaper with mine and it works perfect. I'm excited what u end up getting.



I told her to look up your video if she decides it is too slouchy. I hope I can make up my mind


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am expecting UPS Tues with my bone kingston, and UPS Wed with the sash for my MOH dress......my BFF is getting married next month




I'll be looking forward to your delivery all day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am expecting UPS Tues with my bone kingston, and UPS Wed with the sash for my MOH dress......my BFF is getting married next month




Is she here yet??? Geesh!!!


----------



## belle_91

I just ordered the dillen satchel in sand from the ******* CT outlet! and I'm so excited for it to get here!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

belle_91 said:


> I just ordered the dillen satchel in sand from the ******* CT outlet! and I'm so excited for it to get here!



Yay! Your first outlet buy will only lead to many more lol congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

belle_91 said:


> I just ordered the dillen satchel in sand from the ******* CT outlet! and I'm so excited for it to get here!




Oh yaaay!! I'm glad you didn't have to pay full price. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## Twoboyz

belle_91 said:


> I just ordered the dillen satchel in sand from the ******* CT outlet! and I'm so excited for it to get here!




Yay! Congrats! I can't wait to see her.


----------



## Nebo

belle_91 said:


> I just ordered the dillen satchel in sand from the ******* CT outlet! and I'm so excited for it to get here!



Im happy too that you didnt pay full price! Cant wait for the pictures!


----------



## G.Allyn

I am now on UPS official watch.  I sent 3 items for D&B trade in.  Kept one T-moro wallet and sent the Tessuta shopper and zip around back.

As some of you know, historically I pout if something has a flaw, and the shopper came with some "marks" on the leather and the seam where the dark brown and woven part were sewn together was off by @ 1/2".  For $498.00 I wasn't happy.

I have a bone handbag on my list, but decided to wait for a great outlet price and when the outlets will mail.  So, what did I finally get?  I have a black and T-moro wallet, so I ordered a wallet in natural.  I used my last credit on a Stanwich satchel (despite promising myself not to repeat styles---I have one in natural).  Ordered the GREY WITH T-MORO trim.

It will take 5-7 business days to get them.  Hope the new items pass my strict quality control and that I like my choices this time.


----------



## Twoboyz

G.Allyn said:


> I am now on UPS official watch.  I sent 3 items for D&B trade in.  Kept one T-moro wallet and sent the Tessuta shopper and zip around back.
> 
> As some of you know, historically I pout if something has a flaw, and the shopper came with some "marks" on the leather and the seam where the dark brown and woven part were sewn together was off by @ 1/2".  For $498.00 I wasn't happy.
> 
> I have a bone handbag on my list, but decided to wait for a great outlet price and when the outlets will mail.  So, what did I finally get?  I have a black and T-moro wallet, so I ordered a wallet in natural.  I used my last credit on a Stanwich satchel (despite promising myself not to repeat styles---I have one in natural).  Ordered the GREY WITH T-MORO trim.
> 
> It will take 5-7 business days to get them.  Hope the new items pass my strict quality control and that I like my choices this time.




Congrats! I can't wait to see the grey Stanwich. It's a new color.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

C'mon Mr Brown! Marine Kingston is coming home to mama!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> C'mon Mr Brown! Marine Kingston is coming home to mama!


 

I cant wait to see pics!!!! and your thoughts on the color


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I cant wait to see pics!!!! and your thoughts on the color



I will post as soon as she's here!


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't wait!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Mr brown shorts should be here with my grey Kingston sometime before 2 according to the app.  Can't wait to have her in my arms.......and I just saved $90 on her.......so that makes me even more excited!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Mr brown shorts should be here with my grey Kingston sometime before 2 according to the app.  Can't wait to have her in my arms.......and I just saved $90 on her.......so that makes me even more excited!



Isn't it great!? Lol


----------



## belle_91

I'm so annoyed right now, I ordered a Dillen satchel last Tuesday from the ******* CT outlet and it was supposed to arrive today, which I was so excited about. Then last week like Thursday or Friday the shipping info is updated saying a trailer arrived late in Illinois and it will arrive Thursday. After no tracking updates until today I go look and it says that it won't arrive until next Tuesday!!!!!!!!! What the hell, and it says it is in Hartford CT after it had already left the state! Wtf is ups doing with my package. 

And I ordered a bag on Sunday from the Las Vegas outlet and it is going to arrive today, so that's nice but I'm still so annoyed about the other bag which I was looking forward to way more! End rant


----------



## Twoboyz

belle_91 said:


> I'm so annoyed right now, I ordered a Dillen satchel last Tuesday from the ******* CT outlet and it was supposed to arrive today, which I was so excited about. Then last week like Thursday or Friday the shipping info is updated saying a trailer arrived late in Illinois and it will arrive Thursday. After no tracking updates until today I go look and it says that it won't arrive until next Tuesday!!!!!!!!! What the hell, and it says it is in Hartford CT after it had already left the state! Wtf is ups doing with my package.
> 
> And I ordered a bag on Sunday from the Las Vegas outlet and it is going to arrive today, so that's nice but I'm still so annoyed about the other bag which I was looking forward to way more! End rant




That's really strange and a really long time in shipping. You have every right to be annoyed. I hope you love the bag arriving today. At least you can give it your undivided attention until the other one gets here


----------



## belle_91

Twoboyz said:


> That's really strange and a really long time in shipping. You have every right to be annoyed. I hope you love the bag arriving today. At least you can give it your undivided attention until the other one gets here


It is really weird there is an arrival scan in Illinois but no departure, then yesterday, 4 days later, there is a departure scan from new haven CT which is where the original departure was, so I assume that is where my first package was shipped from. It almost seems like they have sent a second package and ups lost the first one......


----------



## Twoboyz

belle_91 said:


> It is really weird there is an arrival scan in Illinois but no departure, then yesterday, 4 days later, there is a departure scan from new haven CT which is where the original departure was, so I assume that is where my first package was shipped from. It almost seems like they have sent a second package and ups lost the first one......




Did you try calling UPS to ask for an explanation? They might know why this happens.


----------



## belle_91

Twoboyz said:


> Did you try calling UPS to ask for an explanation? They might know why this happens.


No, lol I don't know why I didn't think of that. Oooh they have a live chat feature I think I will try that! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## belle_91

Ugh this dude I'm talking to has no idea.... he basically just read the tracking info to me.... It is like "I already know all of that I can see it myself, you have told me nothing....."  

He is now claiming the package arrived in Illinois and was then sent back to Conneticut.... like why would that happen.......

He says there was an error in sorting which caused it to be sent back to the origin........... ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh God I"m sooooo mad now!

Sorry for posting so much, I'm just so mad at UPS and need to share  thanks for reading

Edit: Also it says the package only weighs 1 lb, and the man on chat told me Dooney told them it only weighs 1 lb..... but that seems very wrong for a leather bag...... Or do you guys think that is correct? Maybe I'm being paranoid but I'm now worried Dooney shipped me the wrong thing  Hopefully I'm just being overly paranoid


----------



## Nebo

belle, :hug:, hope it turns out ok. I get your frustration, just ride it out. Enjoy the one bag thats coming


----------



## Gilmoregirl

belle_91 said:


> It is really weird there is an arrival scan in Illinois but no departure, then yesterday, 4 days later, there is a departure scan from new haven CT which is where the original departure was, so I assume that is where my first package was shipped from. It almost seems like they have sent a second package and ups lost the first one......



It's possible your bag was damaged and had to be resent. Are you looking at the info on a PC or mibile?


----------



## belle_91

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's possible your bag was damaged and had to be resent. Are you looking at the info on a PC or mibile?


I talked to a ups employee on chat and he said the package was sent back to Connecticut from Illinois due to a processing error. He wasn't very helpful lol didn't really know much more than I already knew from the tracking info

Edit: he said sorting error not processing whoops


----------



## Gilmoregirl

belle_91 said:


> I talked to a ups employee on chat and he said the package was sent back to Connecticut from Illinois due to a processing error. He wasn't very helpful lol didn't really know much more than I already knew from the tracking info
> 
> Edit: he said sorting error not processing whoops



That's just caca lol sorry for the bad luck


----------



## Pixie RN

So sorry the hassle and disappointment you're experiencing right now. I hope you get your bag very soon 
and it is perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

belle_91 said:


> I talked to a ups employee on chat and he said the package was sent back to Connecticut from Illinois due to a processing error. He wasn't very helpful lol didn't really know much more than I already knew from the tracking info
> 
> Edit: he said sorting error not processing whoops




How very frustrating.   did your other bag arrive yet? You might love it so much that you want to carry it everyday until the other bag finally makes it's way back.


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love this bag but always thought it was heavy. Have you carried her yet? If so, is she really heavy?



I have this bag in baby pink from the 4th of July sale. Carried her twice,  I'm hesitant to put a lot of stuff in her--no closure other than the flap. Two front flap pockets plus back zip pocket for my tablet. Very pretty, just need to be aware stuff don't slip out.


----------



## belle_91

Something really bizarre is happening with my dooney order from CT, after I made the order and the sales associate sent me a tracking code saying it had shipped I saw a temp authorization on my credit card from the store for 146 or so.  I just got an email like 20 minutes ago from their offical shipping server or something say my order, the one I made a week ago shipped, but the link they gave me to track it doesn't work because it is missing an actual tracking code.  But the order number, not the tracking number, is the same one the sales associate game after after I ordered last week.  And so I went to check my credit card to make sure I didn't get charged twice for this bag, and now I see no charge from Dooney for it at all. It seems like they haven't charged my card now and revoked the last charge?  Now I'm even more confused, I'm going to call tomorrow and find out what is going on.


----------



## Springer

belle_91 said:


> Something really bizarre is happening with my dooney order from CT, after I made the order and the sales associate sent me a tracking code saying it had shipped I saw a temp authorization on my credit card from the store for 146 or so.  I just got an email like 20 minutes ago from their offical shipping server or something say my order, the one I made a week ago shipped, but the link they gave me to track it doesn't work because it is missing an actual tracking code.  But the order number, not the tracking number, is the same one the sales associate game after after I ordered last week.  And so I went to check my credit card to make sure I didn't get charged twice for this bag, and now I see no charge from Dooney for it at all. It seems like they haven't charged my card now and revoked the last charge?  Now I'm even more confused, I'm going to call tomorrow and find out what is going on.



Same thing happened with the two flo satchels I ordered last Saturday. Looked at my account info and saw the charges in pending. Then when I checked on my account on Tuesday, they had totally disappeared. I called the outlet then dooney CS and consulted this forum on another thread. Long story short, as far as the charges appearing and disappearing, it's normal and they will eventually appear back on your account. I was in distress thinking my two flos had been cancelled or something but I received one today and am set to receive the other on Friday.


----------



## belle_91

Springer said:


> Same thing happened with the two flo satchels I ordered last Saturday. Looked at my account info and saw the charges in pending. Then when I checked on my account on Tuesday, they had totally disappeared. I called the outlet then dooney CS and consulted this forum on another thread. Long story short, as far as the charges appearing and disappearing, it's normal and they will eventually appear back on your account. I was in distress thinking my two flos had been cancelled or something but I received one today and am set to receive the other on Friday.


I wouldn't mind if the charges didn't reappear  I just want my bag to show up lol!  I'm more worried that the shipping notice I got doesn't have a tracking number....  So I'm just going to call to get it.


----------



## Nebo

The charges are gonna reappear Thats the way they do it. I've noticed it on two of my orders.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> I have this bag in baby pink from the 4th of July sale. Carried her twice,  I'm hesitant to put a lot of stuff in her--no closure other than the flap. Two front flap pockets plus back zip pocket for my tablet. Very pretty, just need to be aware stuff don't slip out.



I love flo pink. This style is not me, but it looks practical.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My gray Kingston will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> My gray Kingston will be here tomorrow!



Lordy, girl, that was FAST! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Lordy, girl, that was FAST! Can't wait to see it.



I hope it's as pretty as GatorGirl's!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope it's as pretty as GatorGirl's!!




I bet it will be. I can't wait to see!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> My gray Kingston will be here tomorrow!


Mine shipped two. I also ordered a color you wil lovvvvvve


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> My gray Kingston will be here tomorrow!



Yay!!







MiaBorsa said:


> I hope it's as pretty as GatorGirl's!!



I bet it will be. &#128512; Are you hoping for smooth or pebbled?


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!!
> I bet it will be. &#128512; Are you hoping for smooth or pebbled?



I'm hoping for smooth!!   (But I'll take pebbled, lol.)      I keep looking at the pics of yours and swooning.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I bet it will be. I can't wait to see!


 Me too!!!   I'm going to pack a sandwich and go sit on the curb tomorrow.  





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mine shipped two. I also ordered a color you wil lovvvvvve


  Hmmmm... I wonder what color that could be???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Me too!!!   I'm going to pack a sandwich and go sit on the curb tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... I wonder what color that could be???


Beings wit a B. Lolololl


----------



## lovethatduck

My salmon satchel shipped. 

This is the one the I struggled with, placed, cancelled in favor of the ocean blue.  Just could not let it slip through my fingers--like the lavender which is long gone, I came too late for the party one that one.

Won't be stalking the man till  Wednesday.


----------



## Nebo

As of now Im waiting for my moms small lexington in orange retro embossed leather (93 prior to tax) and a twist strap hobo (104) in ocean blue for me ! Finally a shoulder bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> My salmon satchel shipped.
> 
> This is the one the I struggled with, placed, cancelled in favor of the ocean blue.  Just could not let it slip through my fingers--like the lavender which is long gone, I came too late for the party one that one.
> 
> Won't be stalking the man till  Wednesday.


Lavender was my first flo satchel. Lovvvvvvve. Srry you missed it


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lavender was my first flo satchel. Lovvvvvvve. Srry you missed it



Yeah, only the mini is available.

So ... if you ever want to rehome her, I'm her mommy!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> As of now Im waiting for my moms small lexington in orange retro embossed leather (93 prior to tax) and a twist strap hobo (104) in ocean blue for me ! Finally a shoulder bag!



Yay! Your mom will LOVE it! I'm glad you picked your shoulder bag. I can't wait to see pics


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! Your mom will LOVE it! I'm glad you picked your shoulder bag. I can't wait to see pics



Me too! I tried my friends raspberry one today and it was the perfect shoulder bag for me, since Im on the small side.  It wasnt bulky, it molded to the body and it isnt touching my jeans. I was thinking about getting the strawberry one, but I really need a darker one to be as care free as possible.


----------



## G.Allyn

My two handbags came yesterday.  I took photos along with three other bags I purchased the last couple of months. 

I am having trouble posting the pics.  I started a new thread asking for help, but even though someone was nice enough to give me all the steps, I still couldn't find the (click "edit attachment" part) which is supposed to be out of the box.

Feel really stupid.  I add pictures when I sell on eBay, when I enter online recipe development contests and have put photos on PF a few times.  Duh!?

Anyway, the grey Stanwich satchel came today and I would describe the grey as Dolphin grey.  I want a solid grey from the Selaio line which is coming out for A14.  At the last minute, I changed from the solid grey Bristol, to the Stanwich with grey/T-moro.  It was 40% off due to my trade in credit.

Twoboyz had a couple of pictures of her Chelsea shoppers.  I waited too long so there were only 2 colors left in the nubuck.  Ordered the chestnut at 70%off.  Thanks Twoboyz!

I ordered the lavender tassel bag from the Amazon collection for 50%off.  It was ordered to go with a tweed coat I purchased from England.  Watching too much Downton Abbey.

Also, purchased an Ivy calf convertable shopper at 70% off, thanks to a tip from another great person at PF.

Last is the Alto black giovanna satchel for 50% off.  I posted a pic of the flaw at the bottom.  I ended up getting the line off with old fashioned black shoe polish (the kind in the tin).

The two wallets were the T-moro croco embossed (the checkbook/wallet for 50% off with my trade in credit) and the natural continential wallet I posted a few days ago with a flaw.  Back it went for an even exchange.  It was $90.00 off with my last trade in credit.

I really wish I could show the photos.  Mostly since many want to see all the new grey bags.  I like it when others take the time to show their pics, and since I enjoy others purchases so much, I wanted to do the same.  Sorry I couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Twoboyz

G.Allyn said:


> My two handbags came yesterday.  I took photos along with three other bags I purchased the last couple of months.
> 
> I am having trouble posting the pics.  I started a new thread asking for help, but even though someone was nice enough to give me all the steps, I still couldn't find the (click "edit attachment" part) which is supposed to be out of the box.
> 
> Feel really stupid.  I add pictures when I sell on eBay, when I enter online recipe development contests and have put photos on PF a few times.  Duh!?
> 
> Anyway, the grey Stanwich satchel came today and I would describe the grey as Dolphin grey.  I want a solid grey from the Selaio line which is coming out for A14.  At the last minute, I changed from the solid grey Bristol, to the Stanwich with grey/T-moro.  It was 40% off due to my trade in credit.
> 
> Twoboyz had a couple of pictures of her Chelsea shoppers.  I waited too long so there were only 2 colors left in the nubuck.  Ordered the chestnut at 70%off.  Thanks Twoboyz!
> 
> I ordered the lavender tassel bag from the Amazon collection for 50%off.  It was ordered to go with a tweed coat I purchased from England.  Watching too much Downton Abbey.
> 
> Also, purchased an Ivy calf convertable shopper at 70% off, thanks to a tip from another great person at PF.
> 
> Last is the Alto black giovanna satchel for 50% off.  I posted a pic of the flaw at the bottom.  I ended up getting the line off with old fashioned black shoe polish (the kind in the tin).
> 
> The two wallets were the T-moro croco embossed (the checkbook/wallet for 50% off with my trade in credit) and the natural continential wallet I posted a few days ago with a flaw.  Back it went for an even exchange.  It was $90.00 off with my last trade in credit.
> 
> I really wish I could show the photos.  Mostly since many want to see all the new grey bags.  I like it when others take the time to show their pics, and since I enjoy others purchases so much, I wanted to do the same.  Sorry I couldn't figure out how to do it.




You got some bags and deals!  I think you're going to love that Nubuk Chelsea. I'm so very happy to enable. . At 70% off you can't beat that! The Ivy calf shopper is gorgeous and just an easy bag to carry. I have the sage. I would love to see that grey Stanwich. I wonder if it's some sort of system fluke right now.   Congrats on your haul!


----------



## Nebo

G.Allyn said:


> My two handbags came yesterday.  I took photos along with three other bags I purchased the last couple of months.
> 
> I am having trouble posting the pics.  I started a new thread asking for help, but even though someone was nice enough to give me all the steps, I still couldn't find the (click "edit attachment" part) which is supposed to be out of the box.
> 
> Feel really stupid.  I add pictures when I sell on eBay, when I enter online recipe development contests and have put photos on PF a few times.  Duh!?



Ok, dear, let me try.

So, you can either start typing right in the box under the thread and then click Go Advanced or click on the POST A REPLY on the bottom of the thread to the left, to get to this picture. Once you are here, under your post box, click on Manage attachments. A pop up window or a separate tab will open. You will pick choose file ( make sure your picture is under 1500x1500 pixel), find it, click it, click upload and then it will say it is working an you will see it attached a little under those upload options. After that you can close that window, click preview post on your main window/tab and your pics should be there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> My salmon satchel shipped.
> 
> This is the one the I struggled with, placed, cancelled in favor of the ocean blue.  Just could not let it slip through my fingers--like the lavender which is long gone, I came too late for the party one that one.
> 
> Won't be stalking the man till  Wednesday.



Good! I didn't know you had ordered the salmon! I hope you love it!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> ... . I wonder if it's some sort of system fluke right now.   Congrats on your haul!



I think the "fluke" is mostly just different views on many different devices. I'm on a Samsung Galaxy tablet, others may be on desktops, laptops, or other mobiles.  The layouts vary across platforms.

I just  downloaded the app thinking it would improve the functionality. I did not like it at all. Uninstalled.

I'm using TFP in my browser, on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 3, with Kitkat 4.4.2. There some buttons and options I don't see and can't figure out how to access.  For example, I cannot find the menu/button/option to edit my profile to add an avatar. 

Sorry for being way off topic.


----------



## Twoboyz

Oh, I'm sorry.  Hopefully someone here can help with the samsung galaxy. I'm on an iPad and iPhone and use the app. I found it pretty simple once I got used to it. You just tap on the little icon with the mountain to add pictures. To get to the menu with profile just swipe to the right or hit the arrow at the top until you see it appear,similar to Facebook.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Grey Out For Delivery. Yipppppppie


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey Out For Delivery. Yipppppppie




Yay! I can't wait


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey Out For Delivery. Yipppppppie



Let the twerking begin!


----------



## Pixie RN

Ready for all these HOT reveals today!!!!


----------



## Scooch

Can't believe my order is still "in process" 3 days after ordering it!


----------



## lenie

Scooch said:


> Can't believe my order is still "in process" 3 days after ordering it!




Did you order from QVC? I ordered the Florentine Chelsea 3 days ago too and it is also still 'in process' I don't know why it is taking so long to ship?!


----------



## Scooch

lenie said:


> Did you order from QVC? I ordered the Florentine Chelsea 3 days ago too and it is also still 'in process' I don't know why it is taking so long to ship?!




I did! Ordered during the show that was on Tuesday night! I've
Ordered plenty of times from QVC and it never takes this long.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey Out For Delivery. Yipppppppie



Mine, too!!!   It looked like Christmas on my porch this morning.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Let the twerking begin!


----------



## G.Allyn

Thanks to Nebo and lovethatduck who gave me tips on posting my pics.  Not sure why I was struggling to do this easy task.

The Stanwich satchel in grey looks like dolphin grey to me.  Really pretty irl.  My trade in credits made it 40% off.

Also, the same day, I received the nubuck Chelsea shopper thanks to Twoboyz showing her two beautiful bags.  It was 70% off.  Only had 2 colors left when I ordered.

The ivy was another purchase due to a PF member who let us all know they were 70% off.  They only had 3 colors left.  The wallet was 50% off with my trade in credit.

For 50% off, I found the Amazon collection tassel bag to go with a tweed coat I purchased from England.  

The Alto black satchel was 50% off.

The wallet I posted in natural a few days ago with a flaw, was sent back for an even exchange.  It was -$90.00 with a trade in credit.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


>


----------



## lovethatduck

G.Allyn said:


> Thanks to Nebo and lovethatduck who gave me tips on posting my pics.  Not sure why I was struggling to do this easy task.
> 
> The Stanwich satchel in grey looks like dolphin grey to me.  Really pretty irl.  My trade in credits made it 40% off.
> 
> Also, the same day, I received the nubuck Chelsea shopper thanks to Twoboyz showing her two beautiful bags.  It was 70% off.  Only had 2 colors left when I ordered.
> 
> The ivy was another purchase due to a PF member who let us all know they were 70% off.  They only had 3 colors left.  The wallet was 50% off with my trade in credit.
> 
> For 50% off, I found the Amazon collection tassel bag to go with a tweed coat I purchased from England.
> 
> The Alto black satchel was 50% off.
> 
> The wallet I posted in natural a few days ago with a flaw, was sent back for an even exchange.  It was -$90.00 with a trade in credit.



The grey toledo is so glam for fall!

Fabulous fall bag collection!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Now waiting on the florentine CHELSEA in chestnut that I ordered from the Westchester boutique store.  Shipping ETA is next Wednesday.   (The boutique price-matched Macy's 25% off and I didn't have to buy the $5 charity coupon.  )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wowza. Love that Alto. Congrats


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I just left Macys. I got bathintg suits.  One MK and DKNY were 140 each paid 14.99 each wit 25 off. Boooooooyah!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just left Macys. I got bathintg suits.  One MK and DKNY were 140 each paid 14.99 each wit 25 off. Boooooooyah!!



Damn.  You dun good, girl.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


>




Hilarious!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Now waiting on the florentine CHELSEA in chestnut that I ordered from the Westchester boutique store.  Shipping ETA is next Wednesday.   (The boutique price-matched Macy's 25% off and I didn't have to buy the $5 charity coupon.  )




Like I said before, savvy shopper!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just left Macys. I got bathintg suits.  One MK and DKNY were 140 each paid 14.99 each wit 25 off. Boooooooyah!!




Wow! Good job! Another savvy shopper.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Good job! Another savvy shopper.


Aint nobody gots time to pay $140 for a bathing suit. Lolololololololol


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Aint nobody gots time to pay $140 for a bathing suit. Lolololololololol




I was thinking the same thing, but I didn't want to offend anyone. That's what the non bag loving people say about us  "I would never pay that for a bag!" Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I didn't want to offend anyone. That's what the non bag loving people say about us  "I would never pay that for a bag!" Lol.




Lol... I had a $350 doctor bill today for my appt and thought about being able to get the large Ivy and Violet Flo and a wallet. I was willing to ditch my health for a bag... Huh???? Really??? What the heck???


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I didn't want to offend anyone. That's what the non bag loving people say about us  "I would never pay that for a bag!" Lol.



That's one reason (among several) that we "expats" from the Q BB came to TPF.   It gets old having the haters show up to spoil the purse party.


----------



## tlo

miaborsa said:


> that's one reason (among several) that we "expats" from the q bb came to tpf.   It gets old having the haters show up to spoil the purse party.



amen sistah!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I had a $350 doctor bill today for my appt and thought about being able to get the large Ivy and Violet Flo and a wallet. I was willing to ditch my health for a bag... Huh???? Really??? What the heck???



Your health certainly comes first, GF.  There will always be another purse sale!!  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I had a $350 doctor bill today for my appt and thought about being able to get the large Ivy and Violet Flo and a wallet. I was willing to ditch my health for a bag... Huh???? Really??? What the heck???




Oh girl we think alike. I always do the math and turn my bills into bags. $250 worth of physical therapy that didn't do squat for me could have been another Kingston!  I hope you're feeling better with each day.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> That's one reason (among several) that we "expats" from the Q BB came to TPF.   It gets old having the haters show up to spoil the purse party.


No haters HERE


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No haters HERE


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Oh, I'm sorry.  Hopefully someone here can help with the samsung galaxy. I'm on an iPad and iPhone and use the app. I found it pretty simple once I got used to it. You just tap on the little icon with the mountain to add pictures. To get to the menu with profile just swipe to the right or hit the arrow at the top until you see it appear,similar to Facebook.
> View attachment 2726800



I'm on a galaxy s5, but mine doesn't look like that .......


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I had a $350 doctor bill today for my appt and thought about being able to get the large Ivy and Violet Flo and a wallet. I was willing to ditch my health for a bag... Huh???? Really??? What the heck???



I do the same thing pcan......


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm on a galaxy s5, but mine doesn't look like that .......



I guess I thought they would be similar in function and design.  At least I'm glad the problem was resolved.


----------



## Nebo

G.A, glad your pics are up. The bags are gorgeous!

Crazyforcoach, you did awesome. I got a beautiful pair of ISOLA gold leather flats for 24$ ( originaly 99$), today from Dillards, they are having that extra 40 or 30% off on clearance. No bags, tough. Only Fossil left.


----------



## lenie

Yay! My grey Florentine Chelsea just shipped!! I also ordered the grey Buckley with the T-Moro trim so waiting for that one to ship.


----------



## Nebo

lenie, some awesome bags coming to your home! Cant wait for your pictures.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> I do the same thing pcan......




Lol... It's awful to even think that way but it's true! 

That's the thought process of a true Dooneynista!!!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## hopi

G.Allyn said:


> Thanks to Nebo and lovethatduck who gave me tips on posting my pics.  Not sure why I was struggling to do this easy task.
> 
> The Stanwich satchel in grey looks like dolphin grey to me.  Really pretty irl.  My trade in credits made it 40% off.
> 
> Also, the same day, I received the nubuck Chelsea shopper thanks to Twoboyz showing her two beautiful bags.  It was 70% off.  Only had 2 colors left when I ordered.
> 
> The ivy was another purchase due to a PF member who let us all know they were 70% off.  They only had 3 colors left.  The wallet was 50% off with my trade in credit.
> 
> For 50% off, I found the Amazon collection tassel bag to go with a tweed coat I purchased from England.
> 
> The Alto black satchel was 50% off.
> 
> The wallet I posted in natural a few days ago with a flaw, was sent back for an even exchange.  It was -$90.00 with a trade in credit.



The pictures were well worth the wait - You chose outstanding bags - Congrats on your beautiful haul.


----------



## G.Allyn

Can't wait to see the pics lenie.  I had the same idea with ordering an all over grey and a grey with T-moro trim.

Does anyone know the leather used for the Buckley?  It looked kind of smooth and with a bit of shine when it was on TV last week.  I liked the way the leather looked, but couldn't I.D. it.


----------



## lovethatduck

G.Allyn said:


> Can't wait to see the pics lenie.  I had the same idea with ordering an all over grey and a grey with T-moro trim.
> 
> Does anyone know the leather used for the Buckley?  It looked kind of smooth and with a bit of shine when it was on TV last week.  I liked the way the leather looked, but couldn't I.D. it.




That was the Toledo Buckley, there is also a Florentine Buckley which we should see shortly at 12 noon PT.


----------



## belle_91

My Dillen satchel in sand that I ordered 2 weeks ago got here!!!!! The pebbling on this bag is quite large, and I wish it looked more like the pebbling on my Marc Jacobs bag, which is smaller, but it is a beautiful bag and I will do a reveal later!


----------



## CatePNW

belle_91 said:


> My Dillen satchel in sand that I ordered 2 weeks ago got here!!!!! The pebbling on this bag is quite large, and I wish it looked more like the pebbling on my Marc Jacobs bag, which is smaller, but it is a beautiful bag and I will do a reveal later!


Can't wait to see pics!  I'm waiting for my Dillen2 pebbled Cranberry bag, my first Dooney and I'm quite excited.

Meanwhile I've been stalking around this forum and have a few new obsessions.  I LOVE the Croco Embossed Zip Zip Satchel!  I'd love to find that at a special price some time.  I'm also loving the 1975 DB Signature stuff, especially the DB Satchel.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Can't wait to see pics!  I'm waiting for my Dillen2 pebbled Cranberry bag, my first Dooney and I'm quite excited.
> 
> Meanwhile I've been stalking around this forum and have a few new obsessions.  I LOVE the Croco Embossed Zip Zip Satchel!  I'd love to find that at a special price some time.  I'm also loving the 1975 DB Signature stuff, especially the DB Satchel.



I have the croco zip zip and it's one of my favorites (well, they are ALL my favorites lol) but I just love it. I have it in the pink. 

There are so many great styles from Dooney, in all different price ranges. If you haven't already, make sure you check out the Dooney deals thread for some great buys and welcome to the family!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

belle_91 said:


> My Dillen satchel in sand that I ordered 2 weeks ago got here!!!!! The pebbling on this bag is quite large, and I wish it looked more like the pebbling on my Marc Jacobs bag, which is smaller, but it is a beautiful bag and I will do a reveal later!


Bag twins


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll be stalking UPS on Wednesday; my florentine Chelsea is comin' to mama.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll be stalking UPS on Wednesday; my florentine Chelsea is comin' to mama.



So jelly...


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> I have the croco zip zip and it's one of my favorites (well, they are ALL my favorites lol) but I just love it. I have it in the pink.
> 
> There are so many great styles from Dooney, in all different price ranges. If you haven't already, make sure you check out the Dooney deals thread for some great buys and welcome to the family!


Thanks!  I love that pink, was just looking at all the colors online and they are all so pretty.  I will keep up with that deals thread, love that these can be so affordable!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll be stalking UPS on Wednesday; my florentine Chelsea is comin' to mama.




Jelly x2


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> So jelly...





PcanTannedBty said:


> Jelly x2



Y'all don't need to be wastin' no energy bein' jelly!!    Hope you are both feeling better today.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Can't wait to see pics!  I'm waiting for my Dillen2 pebbled Cranberry bag, my first Dooney and I'm quite excited.
> 
> Meanwhile I've been stalking around this forum and have a few new obsessions.  I LOVE the Croco Embossed Zip Zip Satchel!  I'd love to find that at a special price some time.  I'm also loving the 1975 DB Signature stuff, especially the DB Satchel.




Hi Cate. I was just checking the QVC as is Dooney's and they have that bag in many colors. Just go to QVC and type in the search bar "as is Dooney & Bourke".  I hope you find your color.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll be stalking UPS on Wednesday; my florentine Chelsea is comin' to mama.




Ooohhh I can't wait!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Cate. I was just checking the QVC as is Dooney's and they have that bag in many colors. Just go to QVC and type in the search bar "as is Dooney & Bourke".  I hope you find your color.


Thanks!  I didn't know there were "as is" items on QVC.  I need to wait a bit or find a real bargain on this bag, don't NEED it right now.  It's just nice to have a bag to be excited about finding as I save up or misappropriate some funds....LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  I didn't know there were "as is" items on QVC.  I need to wait a bit or find a real bargain on this bag, don't NEED it right now.  It's just nice to have a bag to be excited about finding as I save up or misappropriate some funds....LOL!




You're welcome. There is a thread about QVC as is that talks about our experiences with it. Some of us get lucky with a virtually net bag, but others not so lucky. It's a gamble. Good luck finding your next bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh I can't wait!



Me, either!!   I was stunned to find that she's coming a day early...TODAY!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh yeah....on Friday, this baby is comin'.   








Yes C4C!!   It's BROWN.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh yeah....on Friday, this baby is comin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes C4C!!   It's BROWN.


----------



## MaryBel

Stalking fedex for a new bag...cheating with coach (again). Hurry up fedex!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh yeah....on Friday, this baby is comin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes C4C!!   It's BROWN.



I can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Stalking fedex for a new bag...cheating with coach (again). Hurry up fedex!



Whatcha' gettin', MB???      I was in the Coach store yesterday; not much new in there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> I can't wait to see your pics!!!



Yeah, and I can't wait to see YOUR pictures!!   HAHA   Did you get any tracking info yet?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh yeah....on Friday, this baby is comin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes C4C!!   It's BROWN.


Gul gul gul.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gul gul gul.



:kiss:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Whatcha' gettin', MB???      I was in the Coach store yesterday; not much new in there.




Washed chambray borough. 
I don't want to even go to the stores and look, I'll be tempted by something. I just want to buy a couple of dooneys and a couple of MKs I have my eye on and behave for a while. Well, maybe til Oct when I'll get me a from me to me bday present.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Washed chambray borough.
> I don't want to even go to the stores and look, I'll be tempted by something. I just want to buy a couple of dooneys and a couple of MKs I have my eye on and behave for a while. Well, maybe til Oct when I'll get me a from me to me bday present.



Hopefully I'm good to go for a while!!   I got my two latest Dooneys from the Westchester boutique with the 25% price match (Macy's charity sale).    Once I get them home I'm going to TRY not to buy anything for a while, but you know how that goes.  Since Coach doesn't do PCE anymore, it's easy for me to pass on them.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Hopefully I'm good to go for a while!!   I got my two latest Dooneys from the Westchester boutique with the 25% price match (Macy's charity sale).    Once I get them home I'm going to TRY not to buy anything for a while, but you know how that goes.  Since Coach doesn't do PCE anymore, it's easy for me to pass on them.



What she said!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Hopefully I'm good to go for a while!!   I got my two latest Dooneys from the Westchester boutique with the 25% price match (Macy's charity sale).    Once I get them home I'm going to TRY not to buy anything for a while, but you know how that goes.  Since Coach doesn't do PCE anymore, it's easy for me to pass on them.


You know I cant pass them, at outlets of course


----------



## MaryBel

FedEx is outside! yay!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You know I cant pass them, at outlets of course



true.dat


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> FedEx is outside! yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh yeah....on Friday, this baby is comin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes C4C!!   It's BROWN.




Omg this is hilarious! Nice work Sarah, on the photo and the bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Here she is. Love the color!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Here she is. Love the color!



Absolutely beautiful MaryBel, the color is amazing!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Absolutely beautiful MaryBel, the color is amazing!




Thanks Hopi! 
I'm glad is not as light as I was expecting it to be!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here she is. Love the color!




I LOVE the color! Beautiful blue. I've been looking at this bag a lot lately myself.


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Stalking fedex for a new bag...cheating with coach (again). Hurry up fedex!



You're a baaaaaad girl!&#128556;&#128516;


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here she is. Love the color!



Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I LOVE the color! Beautiful blue. I've been looking at this bag a lot lately myself.





Thanks TB! 
What color are you considering?



lovethatduck said:


> You're a baaaaaad girl!&#128556;&#128516;




Thanks, I think 



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> What color are you considering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I think
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah!




I like the tan/beige and also the one with the orange edging. Sorry I don't know the actual name of the colors. I saw one at Macy's and thought it was so gorgeous.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I like the tan/beige and also the one with the orange edging. Sorry I don't know the actual name of the colors. I saw one at Macy's and thought it was so gorgeous.




I don't know the name of the tan one but the one with the orange edge might be the oxblood with tan edge. 


I like the colorblock they have, I think it is oxblood/olive gray


Some of the older colors have been showing up at the outlets at 50% off. I've seen the white ones with yellow edge, white with navy edge, walnut with yellow edge and the white/mandarin colorblock.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I don't know the name of the tan one but the one with the orange edge might be the oxblood with tan edge.
> 
> 
> I like the colorblock they have, I think it is oxblood/olive gray
> 
> 
> Some of the older colors have been showing up at the outlets at 50% off. I've seen the white ones with yellow edge, white with navy edge, walnut with yellow edge and the white/mandarin colorblock.




I might have to make a trip to the outlet. Price was the reason I held off. 
I like the color block ones too.


----------



## lovethatduck

It's here!!

To think I decided to finish up and go run my errands, and then to a park somewhere close to the bay waters (visiting here so using Maps to locate one nearby)--beautiful afternoon, lots mild sun here. Checked tracking just minutes before--no delivery info.  One doorbell ring, and she's left on the front step.&#128552; Soooooooooo glad I stuck around to play with you ladies, I don't even want to think what if I had an early start like I'd planned. &#128549;

It's silky smooth and feels like buttah&#128536;, however  ... &#128551; the glazing around the zipper is not perfect&#128551;&#128551;.  

What to do?  Now that she's here, I don't want to give her back. &#128532;


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> It's here!!
> 
> To think I decided to finish up and go run my errands, and then to a park somewhere close to the bay waters (visiting here so using Maps to locate one nearby)--beautiful afternoon, lots mild sun here. Checked tracking just minutes before--no delivery info.  One doorbell ring, and she's left on the front step.&#128552; Soooooooooo glad I stuvk around to play with you ladies, I don't even want to think what if I had an early start like I'd planned. &#128549;
> 
> It's silky smooth and feels like buttah&#128536;, however  ... &#128551; the glazing around the zipper is not perfect&#128551;&#128551;.
> 
> What to do?  Now that she's here, I don't want to give her back. &#128532;





She's gorgeous! Congrats!
I wouldn't worry about the glazing around the zipper. If it has paper stuck to the paint, I'd just take some small scissors or tweezers and cut it out to make it cleaner but to me the most important thing is the overall appearance of the bag.


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> It's here!!
> 
> To think I decided to finish up and go run my errands, and then to a park somewhere close to the bay waters (visiting here so using Maps to locate one nearby)--beautiful afternoon, lots mild sun here. Checked tracking just minutes before--no delivery info.  One doorbell ring, and she's left on the front step.&#128552; Soooooooooo glad I stuvk around to play with you ladies, I don't even want to think what if I had an early start like I'd planned. &#128549;
> 
> It's silky smooth and feels like buttah&#128536;, however  ... &#128551; the glazing around the zipper is not perfect&#128551;&#128551;.
> 
> What to do?  Now that she's here, *I don't want to give her back*. &#128532;



Than she's a keeper. 

The bag looks beautiful


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!
> I wouldn't worry about the glazing around the zipper. If it has paper stuck to the paint, I'd just take some small scissors or tweezers and cut it out to make it cleaner but to me the most important thing is the overall appearance of the bag.



I wish it was that--the glazing is not clean to the edge of the zipper. Oh, she smells like new car seats ... the Dooney & Bourke patch logo on this bag is so pretty ... i like that mustard yellow stitching, and ... the brushed gold hardware is ... luminous! It glows softly, like a leprechaun's pot of gold coins. &#127773; 

Shoot!  I'm broke! But I'm thinking I better get the Ivy, for $159 shipped.  What do ladies think? Should I go for broke? Let the little piggies cry all the way home.&#128022;&#128055;&#128061;&#127917;

Wait! Let me compose myself. I think the road to ruin should only be travelled on the way to ... the grey flo! Evil pay be damned. That's it I've officially lost my marbles&#128552;
Lock me up &#128275;&#128274; and throw away the key.&#128272;


----------



## MiaBorsa

She's gorgeous.  And yeah.  Get the ivy.


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> I wish it was that--the glazing is not clean to the edge of the zipper. Oh, she smells like new car seats ... the Dooney & Bourke patch logo on this bag is so pretty ... i like that mustard yellow stitching, and ... the brushed gold hardware is ... luminous! It glows softly, like a leprechaun's pot of gold coins. &#127773;
> 
> Shoot!  I'm broke! But I'm thinking I better get the Ivy, for $159 shipped.  What do ladies think? Should I go for broke? Let the little piggies cry all the way home.&#128022;&#128055;&#128061;&#127917;
> 
> Wait! Let me compose myself. I think the road to ruin should only be travelled on the way to ... the grey flo! Evil pay be damned.* That's it I've officially lost my marbles&#128552;
> Lock me up &#128275;&#128274; and throw away the key.&#128272;*




Well now you are a real member of the club.... Get the Ivy


----------



## lovethatduck

hopi said:


> [/SIZE][/B]
> 
> Well now you are a real member of the club.... Get the Ivy



Why do I feel like a lemming?&#128045;


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> Why do I feel like a lemming?&#128045;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> It's here!!
> 
> To think I decided to finish up and go run my errands, and then to a park somewhere close to the bay waters (visiting here so using Maps to locate one nearby)--beautiful afternoon, lots mild sun here. Checked tracking just minutes before--no delivery info.  One doorbell ring, and she's left on the front step.&#128552; Soooooooooo glad I stuck around to play with you ladies, I don't even want to think what if I had an early start like I'd planned. &#128549;
> 
> It's silky smooth and feels like buttah&#128536;, however  ... &#128551; the glazing around the zipper is not perfect&#128551;&#128551;.
> 
> What to do?  Now that she's here, I don't want to give her back. &#128532;


See you are not right. I been tryin nottttttt to get this and her you go. Soooooooo niccccce


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> I wish it was that--the glazing is not clean to the edge of the zipper. Oh, she smells like new car seats ... the Dooney & Bourke patch logo on this bag is so pretty ... i like that mustard yellow stitching, and ... the brushed gold hardware is ... luminous! It glows softly, like a leprechaun's pot of gold coins. &#127773;
> 
> Shoot!  I'm broke! But I'm thinking I better get the Ivy, for $159 shipped.  What do ladies think? Should I go for broke? Let the little piggies cry all the way home.&#128022;&#128055;&#128061;&#127917;
> 
> Wait! Let me compose myself. I think the road to ruin should only be travelled on the way to ... the grey flo! Evil pay be damned. That's it I've officially lost my marbles&#128552;
> Lock me up &#128275;&#128274; and throw away the key.&#128272;


Get the ivy mama


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> I wish it was that--the glazing is not clean to the edge of the zipper. Oh, she smells like new car seats ... the Dooney & Bourke patch logo on this bag is so pretty ... i like that mustard yellow stitching, and ... the brushed gold hardware is ... luminous! It glows softly, like a leprechaun's pot of gold coins. &#127773;
> 
> Shoot!  I'm broke! But I'm thinking I better get the Ivy, for $159 shipped.  What do ladies think? Should I go for broke? Let the little piggies cry all the way home.&#128022;&#128055;&#128061;&#127917;
> 
> Wait! Let me compose myself. I think the road to ruin should only be travelled on the way to ... the grey flo! Evil pay be damned. That's it I've officially lost my marbles&#128552;
> Lock me up &#128275;&#128274; and throw away the key.&#128272;



This sounds just like me earlier today when I decided I HAD to have the satchel with pockets in baby pink. When asked to describe the baby pink just so I know it's what I'm after, she said it's more of a bubble gum pink vs baby pink. I said GIVE IT TO MEEE.  Son of a gun I have done a lot of handbag gettin' this past round. But yes I was thinking I need to be locked up and that key needs to get lost.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> This sounds just like me earlier today when I decided I HAD to have the satchel with pockets in baby pink. When asked to describe the baby pink just so I know it's what I'm after, she said it's more of a bubble gum pink vs baby pink. I said GIVE IT TO MEEE.  Son of a gun I have done a lot of handbag gettin' this past round. But yes I was thinking I need to be locked up and that key needs to get lost.


I am wearin mine tomorrow just for YOU. Lol


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am wearin mine tomorrow just for YOU. Lol



Thank you! Your baby pink flo is TDF.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!
> I wouldn't worry about the glazing around the zipper. If it has paper stuck to the paint, I'd just take some small scissors or tweezers and cut it out to make it cleaner but to me the most important thing is the overall appearance of the bag.




Ditto!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> I wish it was that--the glazing is not clean to the edge of the zipper. Oh, she smells like new car seats ... the Dooney & Bourke patch logo on this bag is so pretty ... i like that mustard yellow stitching, and ... the brushed gold hardware is ... luminous! It glows softly, like a leprechaun's pot of gold coins. &#127773;
> 
> Shoot!  I'm broke! But I'm thinking I better get the Ivy, for $159 shipped.  What do ladies think? Should I go for broke? Let the little piggies cry all the way home.&#128022;&#128055;&#128061;&#127917;
> 
> Wait! Let me compose myself. I think the road to ruin should only be travelled on the way to ... the grey flo! Evil pay be damned. That's it I've officially lost my marbles&#128552;
> Lock me up &#128275;&#128274; and throw away the key.&#128272;




You definitely need to get the ivy!
Need some inspiration? maybe this pic will help :devil:


----------



## Nebo

That is a pretty salmon, lovethatduck!  It also looks very smooth! 

Waiting for my twist strap! I'm so excited about this bag! It will keep me busy a little longer, cause I really, really want to order another one...

It will be here tomorrow. I'll do the gym in the morning, so that I can wait for her in the late afternoon :desperatehousewife:


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> That is a pretty salmon, lovethatduck!  It also looks very smooth!
> 
> Waiting for my twist strap! I'm so excited about this bag! It will keep me busy a little longer, cause I really, really want to order another one...
> 
> It will be here tomorrow. I'll do the gym in the morning, so that I can wait for her in the late afternoon :desperatehousewife:



Thank you, Nebo. 

Can't wait to see the twist strap hobo!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> You definitely need to get the ivy!
> Need some inspiration? maybe this pic will help :devil:


 

I cant take all this hawttt colors
I am satchel addict


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> You definitely need to get the ivy!
> Need some inspiration? maybe this pic will help :devil:



oh geesh - you have one too - I should have known
Beautiful


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I cant take all this hawttt colors
> I am satchel addict




Me too!!! Satchels are my weakness!! 940 all day long... Gurl, what have you started???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too!!! Satchels are my weakness!! *940 all day long..*. Gurl, what have you started???


 
BOOYAH!!!!!
I think I might order OCEAN today!!!!
but  love the look of Clayton in Ocean - HELP me Sunshine


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> BOOYAH!!!!!
> I think I might order OCEAN today!!!!
> but  love the look of Clayton in Ocean - HELP me Sunshine




That's easy... The Clayton!!! That's the next bag on my wish list.  I want black or natural though. Its so pretty in Ocean. I see it on eBay all the time.


----------



## ilikesunshine

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's easy... The Clayton!!! That's the next bag on my wish list.  I want black or natural though. Its so pretty in Ocean. I see it on eBay all the time.


What's the price on the Clayton's?


----------



## tlo

Waiting on my delivery from the outlet!  Let's just say I was in a blue mood!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Waiting on my delivery from the outlet!  Let's just say I was in a blue mood!!!



    Get your sandwich and get out there on the curb, GF.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Get your sandwich and get out there on the curb, GF.


 

YES bc I am ready to SEE them GALS !!!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I cant take all this hawttt colors
> I am satchel addict




Me neither, especially at 65% off and I don't even have to drive to the outlet to get her!



hopi said:


> oh geesh - you have one too - I should have known
> Beautiful






Yes, I got her a couple of weeks ago. I didn't have any ivy so I had to get her.


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Waiting on my delivery from the outlet!  Let's just say I was in a blue mood!!!




Blue mood is the best! Can't wait!




MiaBorsa said:


> Get your sandwich and get out there on the curb, GF.




 That's so funny. 
On delivery days I'm glad I work from home and my office window looks straight to the street so I can see when the trucks drive by and get here. 



I'm waiting for fedex again since my delivery got here one day early and I'm in a blue mood too. Yes Sarah, I know, what a surprise right?


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> It's here!!
> 
> 
> 
> To think I decided to finish up and go run my errands, and then to a park somewhere close to the bay waters (visiting here so using Maps to locate one nearby)--beautiful afternoon, lots mild sun here. Checked tracking just minutes before--no delivery info.  One doorbell ring, and she's left on the front step.&#128552; Soooooooooo glad I stuck around to play with you ladies, I don't even want to think what if I had an early start like I'd planned. &#128549;
> 
> 
> 
> It's silky smooth and feels like buttah&#128536;, however  ... &#128551; the glazing around the zipper is not perfect&#128551;&#128551;.
> 
> 
> 
> What to do?  Now that she's here, I don't want to give her back. &#128532;




It's another salmon stunner! I agree, I wouldn't worry about the glazing on the zipper. My violet Kingston had a little bit of that too. If you try to order another one, you might not get a perfectly smooth leather again. Enjoy her!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Waiting on my delivery from the outlet!  Let's just say I was in a blue mood!!!




I can't wait!  More reveals...I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> I wish it was that--the glazing is not clean to the edge of the zipper. Oh, she smells like new car seats ... the Dooney & Bourke patch logo on this bag is so pretty ... i like that mustard yellow stitching, and ... the brushed gold hardware is ... luminous! It glows softly, like a leprechaun's pot of gold coins. &#127773;
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot!  I'm broke! But I'm thinking I better get the Ivy, for $159 shipped.  What do ladies think? Should I go for broke? Let the little piggies cry all the way home.&#128022;&#128055;&#128061;&#127917;
> 
> 
> 
> Wait! Let me compose myself. I think the road to ruin should only be travelled on the way to ... the grey flo! Evil pay be damned. That's it I've officially lost my marbles&#128552;
> 
> Lock me up &#128275;&#128274; and throw away the key.&#128272;




I think you need the ivy too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> That's so funny.
> On delivery days I'm glad I work from home and my office window looks straight to the street so I can see when the trucks drive by and get here.
> 
> I'm waiting for fedex again since my delivery got here one day early and I'm in a blue mood too. Yes Sarah, I know, what a surprise right?


My little dog can hear the UPS or Fedex trucks a mile away.  He starts running up and down the stairs and barking his head off.   There is no way they can sneak up on me.   

And hey... I bought two chestnut bags this week.  I have no comment on color multiples.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> My little dog can hear the UPS or Fedex trucks a mile away.  He starts running up and down the stairs and barking his head off.   There is no way they can sneak up on me.
> 
> And hey... I bought two chestnut bags this week.  I have no comment on color multiples.


 

Mine to!! and the darn mailman


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> My little dog can hear the UPS or Fedex trucks a mile away.  He starts running up and down the stairs and barking his head off.   There is no way they can sneak up on me.
> 
> And hey... I bought two chestnut bags this week.  I have no comment on color multiples.


 

I am not gonna say what COLOR that would be for YOU


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am not gonna say what COLOR that would be for YOU


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> It's another salmon stunner! I agree, I wouldn't worry about the glazing on the zipper. My violet Kingston had a little bit of that too. If you try to order another one, you might not get a perfectly smooth leather again. Enjoy her!



She definitely stays!&#128522;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ilikesunshine said:


> What's the price on the Clayton's?




The core colors (black, natural, red, chestnut, etc) are $428 with 30% off at the outlets but the seasonal colors (Violet, baby pink, bone, etc.) are 50-65% off. Great deals on the Clayton but they are getting slim because the sale has been on at least a month or so. Each time I go to the outlet, I see less and less. I went in one day and saw a Violet one and was debating on it. Went back the next day and GONE!!! &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## gatorgirl07

Tomorrow, I will be waiting for FedEx to bring my Chelsea to school. &#128525;&#128515;&#128520; He normally comes around 11, but if I am waiting for something he seems to come at 2 &#128546;&#128545;&#128555;


----------



## Nebo

Yesterday mine sneaked up on me. I was in my living room with open curtains, didint even hear him or the truck. Went to check the status, says delivered.. package on the front porch. So much for good ears..


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I wish I was stalking for a new bag  I'm only waiting in more Pink Zebra sprinkles lol better than nothing, right?


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I wish I was stalking for a new bag  I'm only waiting in more Pink Zebra sprinkles lol better than nothing, right?


----------



## Springer

Just checked the status of the pink satchel with pockets. Says it is to arrive tomorrow. My UPS man runs USUALLY later vs earlier. If he holds to his normal schedule, husband may be out of house when it arrives. 

I like to live dangerously.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Just checked the status of the pink satchel with pockets. Says it is to arrive tomorrow. My UPS man runs USUALLY later vs earlier. If he holds to his normal schedule, husband may be out of house when it arrives.
> 
> I like to live dangerously.



Haha, we all do for the sake of our bags...:giggles::lolots::giggles:

That's great.  You just made it before the weekend.  I can't wait!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Just checked the status of the pink satchel with pockets. Says it is to arrive tomorrow. My UPS man runs USUALLY later vs earlier. If he holds to his normal schedule, husband may be out of house when it arrives.
> 
> I like to live dangerously.



Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Just checked the status of the pink satchel with pockets. Says it is to arrive tomorrow. My UPS man runs USUALLY later vs earlier. If he holds to his normal schedule, husband may be out of house when it arrives.
> 
> I like to live dangerously.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stalking my cute little Coach Chain Bag I won on YouTube... Should
be here Saturday. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking my cute little Coach Chain Bag I won on YouTube... Should
> be here Saturday. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.



Yay! Nothing beats free lol congrats! That's a super cute lil bag too


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking my cute little Coach Chain Bag I won on YouTube... Should
> be here Saturday. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.




Yay! Can't wait for the video


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! Can't wait for the video




I know right? &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;... I'm having to record from my phone now because when I left the hospital, I put my computer in the same bag with my toiletries and the shampoo opened and spilled allllll over everything. My computer is fried... I'm not really in a rush to get another. I'd rather spend $1400 on Bags over a laptop a this point. Do you know how many bags I can get for $1400??? LOTS!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; My videos just won't be edited nice like I like them. &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know right? &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;... I'm having to record from my phone now because when I left the hospital, I put my computer in the same bag with my toiletries and the shampoo opened and spilled allllll over everything. My computer is fried... I'm not really in a rush to get another. I'd rather spend $1400 on Bags over a laptop a this point. Do you know how many bags I can get for $1400??? LOTS!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; My videos just won't be edited nice like I like them. &#128533;&#128533;




I remember your unfortunate story. Ugh... I know exactly what you mean. We quantify everything with how many bags it equals. Lol. Maybe compromise? Get one of those HP or Dell deals on QVC and use easy pay. The warranty and support services are good. And then you can still get a few Dooney's or several at 65% off. I think your videos are great with or without the editing. I just like to see your smiling face. I have to say though you are a master at editing.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

You could get one of those tiny net books for less than $200. I thought that there is video editing apps for your iPad too? So you won't even need a computer


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I remember your unfortunate story. Ugh... I know exactly what you mean. We quantify everything with how many bags it equals. Lol. Maybe compromise? Get one of those HP or Dell deals on QVC and use easy pay. The warranty and support services are good. And then you can still get a few Dooney's or several at 65% off. I think your videos are great with or without the editing. I just like to see your smiling face. I have to say though you are a master at editing.




Awww... Thank you GF! 

You have a point about my computer situation. A very good point, at that. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; I can have a computer and Dooney's????? Woooooooow!!! Lol


----------



## CatePNW

My first Dooney has arrived!  Will open later and post pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> My first Dooney has arrived!  Will open later and post pics!
> 
> View attachment 2734621



Something to look forward to.... I can't wait!  I love your pink chevron pillow.  It looks like my Dooney Chevron tote.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cate, quit teasing us!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I don't see how some ladies do that... get a package and open it later lol

I do good to make it into the house before it's ripped open! You should see me at Christmas time... it's shameful lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> I don't see how some ladies do that... get a package and open it later lol
> 
> I do good to make it into the house before it's ripped open! You should see me at Christmas time... it's shameful lol



Me too, GG!!   Gimme, gimmee!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> My first Dooney has arrived!  Will open later and post pics!
> 
> View attachment 2734621




Is it later yet??? &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is it later yet??? &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



 Ahahahaha


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ahahahaha



The suspense is KILLING us!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> The suspense is KILLING us!!!



It is! I'm twitching instead of twerking! Stop the madness!


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> It is! I'm twitching instead of twerking! Stop the madness!


----------



## vanhornink

UPS doesnt deliver on Saturday's does it??


----------



## Gilmoregirl

vanhornink said:


> UPS doesnt deliver on Saturday's does it??



Only if you paid extra for Saturday delivery


----------



## vanhornink

Gilmoregirl said:


> Only if you paid extra for Saturday delivery



Its coming from QVC, I doubt it, oh boo, I thought I would have my new bag and it looks like I'm not going to get it till next week now. The estimated delivery was yesterday


----------



## Gilmoregirl

vanhornink said:


> Its coming from QVC, I doubt it, oh boo, I thought I would have my new bag and it looks like I'm not going to get it till next week now. The estimated delivery was yesterday



Check the tracking? Unless you select ground it may be smart post which means the post office will deliver it. I'd check the tracking info on QVC


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Check the tracking? Unless you select ground it may be *smart post* which means the post office will deliver it. I'd check the tracking info on QVC



I hate smartpost.  I will even pay a couple dollars more if I have to to avoid it.  My small little town waits an extra two days to deliver.  Though luckily, it is usually the same as UPS ground


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hate smartpost.  I will even pay a couple dollars more if I have to to avoid it.  My small little town waits an extra two days to deliver.  Though luckily, it is usually the same as UPS ground



I'm the same way lol my post office thinks delivery is optional :-/


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm the same way lol my post office thinks delivery is optional :-/


So nice to see I am not the only one.......


----------



## vanhornink

Gilmoregirl said:


> Check the tracking? Unless you select ground it may be smart post which means the post office will deliver it. I'd check the tracking info on QVC



I've been checking it and its not giving me too much info, the latest just states this: seems like not a lot of info at all

 QVC :	  My Account :	   Order Status
Tracking Status
Box Number:1
Ship Method:UPS Ground
Current Status:YOUR PACKAGE IS IN TRANSIT TO THE UPS FACILITY.

US
Package Progress	City	State	Date	Time
YOUR PACKAGE IS IN TRANSIT TO THE UPS FACILITY.	NEWPORT NEWS	VA	08/27/2014	10:08
BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED			08/27/2014	10:17

Recommendations Based on an Item You've Recently Viewed


----------



## Vicmarie

I wanna see !!!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Something to look forward to.... I can't wait!  I love your pink chevron pillow.  It looks like my Dooney Chevron tote.


Thanks!  Color must be off because it's orange, that would be a fun tote to have.



MiaBorsa said:


> Cate, quit teasing us!!





Gilmoregirl said:


> I don't see how some ladies do that... get a package and open it later lol
> 
> I do good to make it into the house before it's ripped open! You should see me at Christmas time... it's shameful lol





PcanTannedBty said:


> Is it later yet??? &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



You all are funny!  I didn't want any attention when I opened it, so waited until I was alone....LOL!  I will post a new thread with it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

vanhornink said:


> I've been checking it and its not giving me too much info, the latest just states this: seems like not a lot of info at all
> 
> QVC :  My Account :   Order Status
> Tracking Status
> Box Number:1
> Ship Method:UPS Ground
> Current Status:YOUR PACKAGE IS IN TRANSIT TO THE UPS FACILITY.
> 
> US
> Package ProgressCityStateDateTime
> YOUR PACKAGE IS IN TRANSIT TO THE UPS FACILITY.NEWPORT NEWSVA08/27/201410:08
> BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED08/27/201410:17
> 
> Recommendations Based on an Item You've Recently Viewed



Go to the actual ups site


----------



## vanhornink

gatorgirl07 said:


> Go to the actual ups site



Oh ok thanks...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gee, the UPS guy snuck up on me today.    I wasn't expecting this wallet until tomorrow.   This is the Gretta signature phone wristlet in t'moro.   (I'm expecting the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet tomorrow in the same color.)


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gee, the UPS guy snuck up on me today.    I wasn't expecting this wallet until tomorrow.   This is the Gretta signature phone wristlet in t'moro.   (I'm expecting the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet tomorrow in the same color.)



GORGEOUS!!!!     And what a surprise!!  It came early!!!

Enjoy it honey!  Can't wait to see your Grtchen hobo!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Gee, the UPS guy snuck up on me today.    I wasn't expecting this wallet until tomorrow.   This is the Gretta signature phone wristlet in t'moro.   (I'm expecting the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet tomorrow in the same color.)



Love it love it love it!

That sneaky ups man! :ninja:


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Gee, the UPS guy snuck up on me today.    I wasn't expecting this wallet until tomorrow.   This is the Gretta signature phone wristlet in t'moro.   (I'm expecting the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet tomorrow in the same color.)




Nice!  I saw this wallet at the outlet and the Gretchen. Nice bag. I can't wait to see her and what you think.


----------



## Twoboyz

Wish the ups man would sneak up on me...,but QVCs tracking link is down and it hasn't even updated on ups tracking site. It hasn't updated since 8/30. I'm waiting for my grape logo lock to show up on my doorstep. 

I'm also waiting for my wen six thirteen perfume, my D&C corduroy jacket in olive, and my mop And bucket set. I've been a busy QVC shopper this last week!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Wish the ups man would sneak up on me...,but QVCs tracking link is down and it hasn't even updated on ups tracking site. It hasn't updated since 8/30. I'm waiting for my grape logo lock to show up on my doorstep.
> 
> I'm also waiting for my wen six thirteen perfume, my D&C corduroy jacket in olive, and my mop And bucket set. I've been a busy QVC shopper this last week!



Congrats!!!!!!  I can't wait to see your Grape LL!!!!!  It's such a pretty color!

And I love me some WEN!!! Let me know what you think of the perfume.  I was tempted by his new body cream


----------



## Nebo

Cant wait to see the new logo lock, dear!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Wish the ups man would sneak up on me...,but QVCs tracking link is down and it hasn't even updated on ups tracking site. It hasn't updated since 8/30. I'm waiting for my grape logo lock to show up on my doorstep.
> 
> I'm also waiting for my wen six thirteen perfume, my D&C corduroy jacket in olive, and my mop And bucket set. I've been a busy QVC shopper this last week!




Omg. You're just as bad as me! I'm such a QVC (and sometimes HSN) shopaholic. So sad. Lol. I didn't think there was anything left in the world that I didn't buy, but your ordered items would be it. Lol. Let me know about Six-Thirteen perfume too. Been tempted since it came out. 
And Grape Logo Lock sounds yummy! Can't wait for you to get her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!     And what a surprise!!  It came early!!!
> 
> Enjoy it honey!  Can't wait to see your Grtchen hobo!





Springer said:


> Love it love it love it!
> 
> That sneaky ups man! :ninja:





Twoboyz said:


> Nice!  I saw this wallet at the outlet and the Gretchen. Nice bag. I can't wait to see her and what you think.



Thanks, y'all!!   I'm anxious to see the Gretchen IRL; I have only seen pics of her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Gee, the UPS guy snuck up on me today.    I wasn't expecting this wallet until tomorrow.   This is the Gretta signature phone wristlet in t'moro.   (I'm expecting the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet tomorrow in the same color.)




I had the hobo on my shoulder today and yesterday at the outlet but put it back. You're going to love it! It is sooo comfy and I'm not a hobo girl. 

Beautiful wallet and can't wait to see your bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I had the hobo on my shoulder today and yesterday at the outlet but put it back. You're going to love it! It is sooo comfy and I'm not a hobo girl.
> 
> Beautiful wallet and can't wait to see your bag.



Thanks, girl!   I'm anxious to see the hobo; I'm hoping it's lightweight.  If I don't like it I'm sure one of my daughters will, lol.  It was a great price, too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!   I'm anxious to see the hobo; I'm hoping it's lightweight.  If I don't like it I'm sure one of my daughters will, lol.  It was a great price, too.




It's very lightweight. I promise you will love it. It just wasn't right for me BUT I may see you with yours and want one. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gee, the UPS guy snuck up on me today.    I wasn't expecting this wallet until tomorrow.   This is the Gretta signature phone wristlet in t'moro.   (I'm expecting the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet tomorrow in the same color.)





This is so pretty. Can't wait to see the hobo.
How much are they at the outlet?


----------



## Scooch

Twins!!! I just purchased this at macys yesterday to go with my Kingston in chestnut! I love it, I have a few phone wristlets from other designers but this one is the best! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> This is so pretty. Can't wait to see the hobo.
> How much are they at the outlet?


Thanks, MB.  Do you mean the hobo?  $130, unless they have reduced them further.  I think they were 40% off or something like that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Twins!!! I just purchased this at macys yesterday to go with my Kingston in chestnut! I love it, I have a few phone wristlets from other designers but this one is the best! Congrats!



Isn't it the cutest thing??  Congrats to you, too!!   I just LOVE the colors, and it goes with so many of my bags.     I love these little phone wristlets.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> This is so pretty. Can't wait to see the hobo.
> How much are they at the outlet?





PcanTannedBty said:


> I had the hobo on my shoulder today and yesterday at the outlet but put it back. You're going to love it! It is sooo comfy and I'm not a hobo girl.
> 
> Beautiful wallet and can't wait to see your bag.





Bobetta said:


> Omg. You're just as bad as me! I'm such a QVC (and sometimes HSN) shopaholic. So sad. Lol. I didn't think there was anything left in the world that I didn't buy, but your ordered items would be it. Lol. Let me know about Six-Thirteen perfume too. Been tempted since it came out.
> And Grape Logo Lock sounds yummy! Can't wait for you to get her.





Nebo said:


> Cant wait to see the new logo lock, dear!





tlo said:


> Congrats!!!!!!  I can't wait to see your Grape LL!!!!!  It's such a pretty color!
> 
> And I love me some WEN!!! Let me know what you think of the perfume.  I was tempted by his new body cream



Thanks Ladies! It's just too easy to shop on the Q with all the easy pay opportunities.  I will be sure to give a review on my as is grape and the wen perfume as soon as they get here.


----------



## G.Allyn

This is my second try with this bag.  I sent the first one back along with the matching wallet due to poor quality.  Loved the style, but for $495.00? I think I should be pleased.

This one has much better leather quality, but the back seam where the T-moro and woven seam is, you can see how crooked it looks.  I have tried twice and this one is better, so am going to go ahead and keep it since it is on the back.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

G.Allyn said:


> This is my second try with this bag.  I sent the first one back along with the matching wallet due to poor quality.  Loved the style, but for $495.00? I think I should be pleased.
> 
> This one has much better leather quality, but the back seam where the T-moro and woven seam is, you can see how crooked it looks.  I have tried twice and this one is better, so am going to go ahead and keep it since it is on the back.



Omg! Crooked or not that is GORGEOUS! I don't know that I'll buy the bag but I will own the wallet


----------



## SEWDimples

I'm waiting for UPS to deliver my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.

I'm so excited because it is due on Thursday.

I'll be working from home waiting for it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> I'm waiting for UPS to deliver my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> I'm so excited because it is due on Thursday.
> 
> I'll be working from home waiting for it.



   Does your UPS guy come early or late?   I hate waiting ALL DAY.


----------



## RebeccaJ

G.Allyn said:


> This is my second try with this bag.  I sent the first one back along with the matching wallet due to poor quality.  Loved the style, but for $495.00? I think I should be pleased.
> 
> This one has much better leather quality, but the back seam where the T-moro and woven seam is, you can see how crooked it looks.  I have tried twice and this one is better, so am going to go ahead and keep it since it is on the back.




Okay here is mo and only mo.  It is very difficult on a weave to get it perfect on a multi colored bag.   Step outside what you are looking at that no one else is going to notice and see what a beautiful masterpiece this all color Florentine bag is.  This is something forty years from now will be one of those bags that you will be proud to own.  It is amazing!


----------



## RebeccaJ

G.Allyn said:


> This is my second try with this bag.  I sent the first one back along with the matching wallet due to poor quality.  Loved the style, but for $495.00? I think I should be pleased.
> 
> This one has much better leather quality, but the back seam where the T-moro and woven seam is, you can see how crooked it looks.  I have tried twice and this one is better, so am going to go ahead and keep it since it is on the back.




And that is very hard for me sometimes because I am going over with a fine tooth comb, but no one else notices most of the things we do then we miss out on something that we really wanted.  Glad you are keeping she has a lot of pizazz.


----------



## Nebo

G.Allyn said:


> This is my second try with this bag.  I sent the first one back along with the matching wallet due to poor quality.  Loved the style, but for $495.00? I think I should be pleased.
> 
> This one has much better leather quality, but the back seam where the T-moro and woven seam is, you can see how crooked it looks.  I have tried twice and this one is better, so am going to go ahead and keep it since it is on the back.



It is a beautiful bag! I didnt even notice at first what you were referring too  Im with RJ, I think it is really hard  to align this on each and every bag with soooo many colors and weave.

It is a beautiful, beautiful bag!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SEWDimples said:


> I'm waiting for UPS to deliver my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> I'm so excited because it is due on Thursday.
> 
> I'll be working from home waiting for it.



I can't wait to see it! It's on my list


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Omg! Crooked or not that is GORGEOUS! I don't know that I'll buy the bag but I will own the wallet




Ditto!!! It sure is an attention getter. Hot!!! So different and unique. I'm a plain dresser so this will go with most of my outfits. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

G.Allyn said:


> This is my second try with this bag.  I sent the first one back along with the matching wallet due to poor quality.  Loved the style, but for $495.00? I think I should be pleased.
> 
> This one has much better leather quality, but the back seam where the T-moro and woven seam is, you can see how crooked it looks.  I have tried twice and this one is better, so am going to go ahead and keep it since it is on the back.




It's so pretty! I don't think I would have noticed unless you pointed it out.


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> I'm waiting for UPS to deliver my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited because it is due on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be working from home waiting for it.




Oohhhh I love the orange. I can't wait to see!


----------



## CatePNW

All I got in the mail today was my bottle of Apple Leather Conditioner!  Not too exciting, but I wanted to have it on hand since it came highly recommended on this forum.

I think I am glad that there is some glitch with my TV and cable box, QVC does not show up on the HD channel.  I get a message like "channel will be available shortly" but it never changes.  I can still watch the old fuzzy SD station, but I never go to those channels.  I never thought I would want to watch QVC anyway....LOL!  That's ok though, I don't like paying full price and don't need the temptation.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> All I got in the mail today was my bottle of Apple Leather Conditioner!  Not too exciting, but I wanted to have it on hand since it came highly recommended on this forum.
> 
> I think I am glad that there is some glitch with my TV and cable box, QVC does not show up on the HD channel.  I get a message like "channel will be available shortly" but it never changes.  I can still watch the old fuzzy SD station, but I never go to those channels.  I never thought I would want to watch QVC anyway....LOL!  That's ok though, I don't like paying full price and don't need the temptation.




That's not right. We need to see our QVC in complete clarity. Lol. I watch both channels depending on what's on at the moment, but I prefer HD of course. It we funny...the other day DS came in the room and says, "Does that look kind of fuzzy to you?"  I had to tell him yes because it's not in HD. I think I'm the only one in the house who will put up with watching non HD channels.


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> Does your UPS guy come early or late?   I hate waiting ALL DAY.



He normally comes early. 



Gilmoregirl said:


> I can't wait to see it! It's on my list



I'm so excited. This is my first Dooney that I purchased for myself, besides a vintage one I found at a consignment shop.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SEWDimples said:


> He normally comes early.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. This is my first Dooney that I purchased for myself, besides a vintage one I found at a consignment shop.



Oh wow... so this is extra exciting then! This is where the addiction will begin...


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> That's not right. We need to see our QVC in complete clarity. Lol. I watch both channels depending on what's on at the moment, but I prefer HD of course. It we funny...the other day DS came in the room and says, "Does that look kind of fuzzy to you?"  I had to tell him yes because it's not in HD. I think I'm the only one in the house who will put up with watching non HD channels.


That's funny!  I held out for a long time before I upgraded our cable to the HD package, then I had to because it was forced on us.  I would watch mainly the  channels that the TV would receive in HD, and my son couldn't believe I would limit myself to them and watch SD when necessary.  He's happy now, but he's an adult and really has no say in the matter since he can do as he wishes when he moves out again.


----------



## CatePNW

SEWDimples said:


> He normally comes early.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. This is my first Dooney that I purchased for myself, besides a vintage one I found at a consignment shop.


Warning:  there are A LOT of enablers here!  Can't wait to see your new bag


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I've gotten so spoiled with HD. I didn't see the point when DH wanted to upgrade... then I found myself getting annoyed when he would forget and leave it on SD lol

I didn't really notice the difference on our 46" LCD TV but there is a world of difference on the 65" LED. I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> That's funny!  I held out for a long time before I upgraded our cable to the HD package, then I had to because it was forced on us.  I would watch mainly the  channels that the TV would receive in HD, and my son couldn't believe I would limit myself to them and watch SD when necessary.  He's happy now, but he's an adult and really has no say in the matter since he can do as he wishes when he moves out again.




Lol. DS is only 15, but he wasn't complaining. He just thought his eyes were playing tricks on him.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I've gotten so spoiled with HD. I didn't see the point when DH wanted to upgrade... then I found myself getting annoyed when he would forget and leave it on SD lol
> 
> I didn't really notice the difference on our 46" LCD TV but there is a world of difference on the 65" LED. I love it!




Oooohhhh those Dooney's must look great in 65" LED!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Oooohhhh those Dooney's must look great in 65" LED!



Life size! Lol

I'm telling you though... some of the hosts don't look as good as they used to lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> I'm waiting for UPS to deliver my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited because it is due on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be working from home waiting for it.




Ooooh yummy!! That bag is going to take your breath away. Was it on clearance?


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Life size! Lol
> 
> I'm telling you though... some of the hosts don't look as good as they used to lol




Lol! They must hate HD


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! They must hate HD



Omg I would. You guys have seen it, I won't even post my pics on here.  I doubt you could get me in front of a TV camera even if I had won the lottery LOL 

To be put under those lights with HD cameras?? No thank you! Kudos to those brave enough to do it!

And don't get me wrong...they are all very attractive people. .. but when everything went HD we were able to see that they really do look just like us. Except that Jacque (?) Gonzales (I think that's her name) SD or HD that girl still has gorgeous porcelain skin!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Omg I would. You guys have seen it, I won't even post my pics on here.  I doubt you could get me in front of a TV camera even if I had won the lottery LOL
> 
> To be put under those lights with HD cameras?? No thank you! Kudos to those brave enough to do it!
> 
> And don't get me wrong...they are all very attractive people. .. but when everything went HD we were able to see that they really do look just like us. Except that Jacque (?) Gonzales (I think that's her name) SD or HD that girl still has gorgeous porcelain skin!




Maybe I don't see it because I don't wear my glasses when I watch tv. Without them everything is just a little bit fuzzier but I can still read the guide. I'm not even really getting the full HD experience. Lol


----------



## Springer

Just got my email, my violet clayton will be arriving Thursday. :couch:


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Just got my email, my violet clayton will be arriving Thursday. :couch:



WOOHOO!!!!  Can't wait to see your pics!!  I hope you love it.

I haven't gotten tracking info on "your" pink satchel yet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Life size! Lol
> 
> I'm telling you though... some of the hosts don't look as good as they used to lol




LMBO!!! HD don't lie.


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> WOOHOO!!!!  Can't wait to see your pics!!  I hope you love it.
> 
> I haven't gotten tracking info on "your" pink satchel yet.



Oh you will love it. 

I got the email when I ordered my new wallet and coin case also with a place to track but when I click on it, it takes to ups but doesn't track. Guess it will show up at a random time.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

g.allyn said:


> this is my second try with this bag.  I sent the first one back along with the matching wallet due to poor quality.  Loved the style, but for $495.00? I think i should be pleased.
> 
> This one has much better leather quality, but the back seam where the t-moro and woven seam is, you can see how crooked it looks.  I have tried twice and this one is better, so am going to go ahead and keep it since it is on the back.


 

stunning!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Omg I would. You guys have seen it, I won't even post my pics on here.  I doubt you could get me in front of a TV camera even if I had won the lottery LOL


   Ditto!!   Not happenin'.   



Twoboyz said:


> Maybe I don't see it because I don't wear my glasses when I watch tv. Without them everything is just a little bit fuzzier but I can still read the guide. I'm not even really getting the full HD experience. Lol


   LOL!!   Me, too, TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm waiting on three packages today; the black Buckley from QVC, the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet, and a box of k-cups from Amazon.      I hope I can tear myself away from pacing in front of the window and actually dust something.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on three packages today; the black Buckley from QVC, the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet, and a box of k-cups from Amazon.      I hope I can tear myself away from pacing in front of the window and actually dust something.



It's the perfect time of year to clean the windows...lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's the perfect time of year to clean the windows...lol



It's hard to do that with my nose pressed against it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on three packages today; the black Buckley from QVC, the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet, and a box of k-cups from Amazon.      I hope I can tear myself away from pacing in front of the window and actually dust something.


 

I am waiting on ONE but its Coach !!!!!! OMG I cant wait to get home


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on three packages today; the black Buckley from QVC, the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet, and a box of k-cups from Amazon.      I hope I can tear myself away from pacing in front of the window and actually dust something.


 

What Kcups did you get MB


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> It's hard to do that with my nose pressed against it.



:roflmafao: Ahahahaha


----------



## MaryBel

G.Allyn said:


> This is my second try with this bag.  I sent the first one back along with the matching wallet due to poor quality.  Loved the style, but for $495.00? I think I should be pleased.
> 
> This one has much better leather quality, but the back seam where the T-moro and woven seam is, you can see how crooked it looks.  I have tried twice and this one is better, so am going to go ahead and keep it since it is on the back.



This bag is gorgeous! I totally agree with the others. Nobody would notice the back.
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on three packages today; the black Buckley from QVC, the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet, and a box of k-cups from Amazon.      I hope I can tear myself away from pacing in front of the window and actually dust something.





Oh, nice haul!
Can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It's hard to do that with my nose pressed against it.




You guys are cracking me up once again! Don't fog it up too much or you won't be able to see him!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Wish the ups man would sneak up on me...,but QVCs tracking link is down and it hasn't even updated on ups tracking site. It hasn't updated since 8/30. I'm waiting for my grape logo lock to show up on my doorstep.
> 
> I'm also waiting for my wen six thirteen perfume, my D&C corduroy jacket in olive, and my mop And bucket set. I've been a busy QVC shopper this last week!




All of my loot is coming today except for the mop, and I'm not that anxious for that. Lol. I can't wait to get home either CFC! Today is going to be a fun day with lots of reveals.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on three packages today; the black Buckley from QVC, the MFF Gretchen hobo from the outlet, and a box of k-cups from Amazon.      I hope I can tear myself away from pacing in front of the window and actually dust something.



Oh man you're having an exciting day! Cannot wait to see your Buckley and your Gretchen!!!

Edit: I'm sorry, I meant no disrespect towards the box of k-cups. I will look forward to them as well!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> It's hard to do that with my nose pressed against it.



I just got a visual!!!  

Congrats GF!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What Kcups did you get MB


   San Francisco Bay Fog Chaser, on auto delivery!!   




MaryBel said:


> Oh, nice haul!
> Can't wait!


 




Twoboyz said:


> You guys are cracking me up once again! Don't fog it up too much or you won't be able to see him!


 




Twoboyz said:


> All of my loot is coming today except for the mop, and I'm not that anxious for that. Lol. I can't wait to get home either CFC! Today is going to be a fun day with lots of reveals.


  WOO HOO!!   We want mod shots of the mop!!  




Springer said:


> Oh man you're having an exciting day! Cannot wait to see your Buckley and your Gretchen!!!
> 
> Edit: I'm sorry, I meant no disrespect towards the box of k-cups. I will look forward to them as well!


   You are a pill, Springer!!   


OK, the UPS guy is playing with my head.     He used to come at midnight, but lately he has been coming early to keep me off my game.   My stuff is here and currently in the photography department.     I'm trying to get the k-cups in their best light.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the UPS guy is playing with my head.     He used to come at midnight, but lately he has been coming early to keep me off my game.   My stuff is here and currently in the photography department.     I'm trying to get the k-cups in their best light.




I hate when they change their delivery times. 


I hope those k-cups are decent


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> I just got a visual!!!
> 
> Congrats GF!!!!







MaryBel said:


> I hate when they change their delivery times.
> 
> I hope those k-cups are decent


   LOL   It's difficult to capture the essence of the k-cups.  I need natural light!!

Here's the other stuff...


----------



## Vicmarie

So the girl I bought the link Dillen from hasn't updated the shipping info and she didn't even get in contact with me yesterday when she said she would ship it out and give me the tracking info... I'm annoyed because I paid on Saturday the minute she sent me the paypal invoice and now I haven't heard from her ...  am I over reacting ?


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL   It's difficult to capture the essence of the k-cups.  I need natural light!!
> 
> Here's the other stuff...



Absolutely gorgeous!!! Omg that Buckley in black is so striking! That Gretchen and matching wallet would make me switch into it immediately! I don't see how you will be able to decide which to carry first.


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> So the girl I bought the link Dillen from hasn't updated the shipping info and she didn't even get in contact with me yesterday when she said she would ship it out and give me the tracking info... I'm annoyed because I paid on Saturday the minute she sent me the paypal invoice and now I haven't heard from her ...  am I over reacting ?



You are NOT overreacting. I would be ticked and concerned as well. What is the normal procedure of what someone should do when this happens?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Omg that Buckley in black is so striking! That Gretchen and matching wallet would make me switch into it immediately! I don't see how you will be able to decide which to carry first.



I'm moving into the Gretchen!!!   LOOOOOOOVE her!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL   It's difficult to capture the essence of the k-cups.  I need natural light!!
> 
> Here's the other stuff...



GORGOEOUS!!!!!  Black Buckley is SEXY!!!!  LOVE the hobo!!

Congrats GF!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL   It's difficult to capture the essence of the k-cups.  I need natural light!!
> 
> Here's the other stuff...



The more I look at this, the more I am liking that Gretchen. What style is this specifically? Did you order from the outlet and, if you don't mind, was there a good price on it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> The more I look at this, the more I am liking that Gretchen. What style is this specifically? Did you order from the outlet and, if you don't mind, was there a good price on it?



I posted the info in the reveal, but I don't mind at all.   The style number is *JK622 BM*, the Gretta Signature Hobo, and it was $130.  (Regularly $218 w/40% off.)  I think that is a very good price for this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> GORGOEOUS!!!!!  Black Buckley is SEXY!!!!  LOVE the hobo!!
> 
> Congrats GF!



Thanks, honey!!    I'm ponderin' the black Buckley.


----------



## G.Allyn

SEWDimples said:


> He normally comes early.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. This is my first Dooney that I purchased for myself, besides a vintage one I found at a consignment shop.


 

Uh Oh!  Think you may be in trouble.  Once you see the quality and style you will probably be hooked on D&B for years.  I have been buying them for 12 years and other than a few issues on bags, which came up this past summer, I think the quality is wonderful.  Maybe, since I had 12 years of great bags landing on my doorstep, this is why I was so surprised when I ended up with a few with a quality issue.  CS was great and it can be easy to return and get a replacement.

This is what I discovered: keep your D&B boxes (they fit in UPS drop boxes), so no need to wait in line.  If the bag or other item has a flaw, call CS and you can print a label and return for free.  I didn't realize this at first and was paying for the return shipping and this is where my frustration came from on a few items.  Once I found out D&B stood behind their products and want you to be happy...

I am pleased to order and know there will be no added cost to me and very little inconvenience.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> He normally comes early.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. This is my first Dooney that I purchased for myself, besides a vintage one I found at a consignment shop.


 
Yipppie - cant wait to see


----------



## G.Allyn

Thanks everyone!  MaryBel, Crazyforcoach09, Gilmoregirl. Rebeccaj, Twoboyz and PcanTannedBty, I think the crooked part shows more on the multi.  Love this bag in the red, but I already have 2 in this style.  Is 3 too many?

I think it was PTB who doesn't wear prints.  I don't wear alot of prints and thought this would go with things in my wardrobe.   I could pair white, black or tan ankle pants with bright colored solid tops, add some of the L.K. Bennett sandals I found for -70% off and I'm done.  This will get me by until I can begin to collect summer bags.  For some reason I buy much more in the A/W line.  First on my list is something in ocean blue.  

Any suggestions?  If anyone hears of great summer colors in leather available for phone orders from the outlet, I would really appreciate it.  I thought someone said the coral? was on sale.

MiaBorsa, Dying to see a pic of your new Buckley bag.  I remember when everyone first started to talk about this style.  I think some people thought it was a drawstring bag, but to me it seems like a hybrid.  More of a satchel with a touch of drawstring for flair.  Love the style, the bag is on my wishlist, so I am curious about how the bag functions.  It looks easier to get into than a standard drawstring.  To me it looks like you don't have to cinch the bag if you don't want to for closure, since the bag stays together due to the satchel style.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> You guys are cracking me up once again! Don't fog it up too much or you won't be able to see him!











tlo said:


> I just got a visual!!!
> 
> Congrats GF!!!!



Ahahahahaha


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> So the girl I bought the link Dillen from hasn't updated the shipping info and she didn't even get in contact with me yesterday when she said she would ship it out and give me the tracking info... I'm annoyed because I paid on Saturday the minute she sent me the paypal invoice and now I haven't heard from her ...  am I over reacting ?



You didn't send the money as "friend/family" did you???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

G.Allyn said:


> Thanks everyone!  MaryBel, Crazyforcoach09, Gilmoregirl. Rebeccaj, Twoboyz and PcanTannedBty, I think the crooked part shows more on the multi.  Love this bag in the red, but I already have 2 in this style.  Is 3 too many?
> 
> I think it was PTB who doesn't wear prints.  I don't wear alot of prints and thought this would go with things in my wardrobe.   I could pair white, black or tan ankle pants with bright colored solid tops, add some of the L.K. Bennett sandals I found for -70% off and I'm done.  This will get me by until I can begin to collect summer bags.  For some reason I buy much more in the A/W line.  First on my list is something in ocean blue.
> 
> Any suggestions?  If anyone hears of great summer colors in leather available for phone orders from the outlet, I would really appreciate it.  I thought someone said the coral? was on sale.


 

Salmon and Ocean still at 65% at outlets and can be shipped in large Flo


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Salmon and Ocean still at 65% at outlets and can be shipped in large Flo



I swear I love my ocean flo so much that it honestly goes through my mind to order a second one to put back just in case something ever happens to it. Lunacy I tell you! 

It also taught me that I can love a flo that is really pebbled plus with different textures throughout. Even now I think "ohhhh I hope my new bag is uniform throughout or I'm not going to like it" but my ocean flo has proved me wrong. That's just me though and everyone has their own preferences. It's also very exciting to get a smooth bag! It's like a high when you pull your bag out of the plastic and you see smooth leather everywhere. Like my baby pink and ocean satchels with pockets. Heck man I'm learning for me they're all good but a big part of me leans towards loving the big pebbling. My ocean flo is wonky and I love it second best only to my original very first flo in natural. I do hope my violet clayton is pebbled. I know I will love it either way but that's what I am hoping for. 

I'm blabbing too much today. I consumed an energy drink earlier so please excuse me for the next hour or two.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> I swear I love my ocean flo so much that it honestly goes through my mind to order a second one to put back just in case something ever happens to it. Lunacy I tell you!
> 
> It also taught me that I can love a flo that is really pebbled plus with different textures throughout. Even now I think "ohhhh I hope my new bag is uniform throughout or I'm not going to like it" but my ocean flo has proved me wrong. That's just me though and everyone has their own preferences. It's also very exciting to get a smooth bag! It's like a high when you pull your bag out of the plastic and you see smooth leather everywhere. Like my baby pink and ocean satchels with pockets. Heck man I'm learning for me they're all good but a big part of me leans towards loving the big pebbling. My ocean flo is wonky and I love it second best only to my original very first flo in natural. I do hope my violet clayton is pebbled. I know I will love it either way but that's what I am hoping for.
> 
> I'm blabbing too much today. I consumed an energy drink earlier so please excuse me for the next hour or two.


 

you getting violet clayton????   LOL on energy drink


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I'm blabbing too much today. I consumed an energy drink earlier so please excuse me for the next hour or two.



   I've had three cups of coffee, so I'm pretty wired too.   Where the heck did the morning go???   This furniture isn't going to dust itself!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I swear I love my ocean flo so much that it honestly goes through my mind to order a second one to put back just in case something ever happens to it. Lunacy I tell you!
> 
> 
> 
> It also taught me that I can love a flo that is really pebbled plus with different textures throughout. Even now I think "ohhhh I hope my new bag is uniform throughout or I'm not going to like it" but my ocean flo has proved me wrong. That's just me though and everyone has their own preferences. It's also very exciting to get a smooth bag! It's like a high when you pull your bag out of the plastic and you see smooth leather everywhere. Like my baby pink and ocean satchels with pockets. Heck man I'm learning for me they're all good but a big part of me leans towards loving the big pebbling. My ocean flo is wonky and I love it second best only to my original very first flo in natural. I do hope my violet clayton is pebbled. I know I will love it either way but that's what I am hoping for.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm blabbing too much today. I consumed an energy drink earlier so please excuse me for the next hour or two.




It's a great thing when one can love their flos no no matter how they come. It's always a surprise when you open that box.  I look at your ocean and I think, man I need one of those!  As far as the energy...Im loving yours. As for me, I gave up caffeine on 7/3 and haven't had a drop since...that I know of.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Salmon and Ocean still at 65% at outlets and can be shipped in large Flo




Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I swear I love my ocean flo so much that it honestly goes through my mind to order a second one to put back just in case something ever happens to it. Lunacy I tell you!
> 
> It also taught me that I can love a flo that is really pebbled plus with different textures throughout. Even now I think "ohhhh I hope my new bag is uniform throughout or I'm not going to like it" but my ocean flo has proved me wrong. That's just me though and everyone has their own preferences. It's also very exciting to get a smooth bag! It's like a high when you pull your bag out of the plastic and you see smooth leather everywhere. Like my baby pink and ocean satchels with pockets. Heck man I'm learning for me they're all good but a big part of me leans towards loving the big pebbling. My ocean flo is wonky and I love it second best only to my original very first flo in natural. I do hope my violet clayton is pebbled.* I know I will love it either way but that's what I am hoping for.
> *
> I'm blabbing too much today. I consumed an energy drink earlier so please excuse me for the next hour or two.





Spoken like a true Dooney mama! I love it!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> You are NOT overreacting. I would be ticked and concerned as well. What is the normal procedure of what someone should do when this happens?







Gilmoregirl said:


> You didn't send the money as "friend/family" did you???




Not sure what the process is... When I paid for the invoice I asked her to send me a pic of the purse in natural light and she did so on Monday .. We said thank you to each other snd that's the last I've heard from her.

Nope it was an invoice she sent me stating it was for a pink dooney and bourke purse ..

I did send her a Facebook message but she hasn't been on Facebook to check it yet... Good vibes sent my way please !


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> Not sure what the process is... When I paid for the invoice I asked her to send me a pic of the purse in natural light and she did so on Monday .. We said thank you to each other snd that's the last I've heard from her.
> 
> Nope it was an invoice she sent me stating it was for a pink dooney and bourke purse ..
> 
> I did send her a Facebook message but she hasn't been on Facebook to check it yet... Good vibes sent my way please !



Fingers crossed and fairy dust for you!  Hopefully she's just been to busy to Facebook


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> you getting violet clayton????   LOL on energy drink



Yes! That is coming to me tomorrow. I suppose the patent drawstring will arrive next week. I'm not going to say I'm done because when I do I end up not being done so I will say I am finished with purchasing handbag goods.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> As for me, I gave up caffeine on 7/3 and haven't had a drop since...that I know of.




I would not ever give up coffee! I admire your will power though. I love my two cups of coffee a day. I drink turkish coffee ( very strong) or french press some nice flavored coffee  regular coffee out of coffee machines here are like tea to me.. can drink those anytime of day or night.. 


I cant wait to see the violet Clayton,S.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Not sure what the process is... When I paid for the invoice I asked her to send me a pic of the purse in natural light and she did so on Monday .. We said thank you to each other snd that's the last I've heard from her.
> 
> Nope it was an invoice she sent me stating it was for a pink dooney and bourke purse ..
> 
> I did send her a Facebook message but she hasn't been on Facebook to check it yet... Good vibes sent my way please !



Was this a Facebook transaction?   Did you use PayPal?   I'm not sure how any of that works, but I think you can dispute the charge with PayPal and get a refund if she doesn't ship.


----------



## G.Allyn

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Salmon and Ocean still at 65% at outlets and can be shipped in large Flo


 

Really?  Ocean!  Hope I can swing it, just bought 3 pairs of shoes.  Great deals, but still it adds up.  Thanks for letting me know.  I am sure I will find a way.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

G.Allyn said:


> Really?  Ocean!  Hope I can swing it, just bought 3 pairs of shoes.  Great deals, but still it adds up.  Thanks for letting me know.  I am sure I will find a way.


We always find a way. I think i might need to twerk when my man wakes up. Lolololololol


----------



## G.Allyn

MiaBorsa said:


> Was this a Facebook transaction?   Did you use PayPal?   I'm not sure how any of that works, but I think you can dispute the charge with PayPal and get a refund if she doesn't ship.


 

If she used PayPal she should be fine.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Was this a Facebook transaction?   Did you use PayPal?   I'm not sure how any of that works, but I think you can dispute the charge with PayPal and get a refund if she doesn't ship.



As long as it wasn't sent as a "friends or family" transaction... if it's sent that way PayPal won't do anything so it has to be disputed via the credit card company. If you paid via bank draft then you're S O L


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We always find a way. I think i might need to twerk when my man wakes up. Lolololololol




Lolololol!


----------



## Springer

G.Allyn said:


> Really?  Ocean!  Hope I can swing it, just bought 3 pairs of shoes.  Great deals, but still it adds up.  Thanks for letting me know.  I am sure I will find a way.



From my personal experience with my ocean, it would be EXTREMELY worth it to find a way!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We always find a way. I think i might need to twerk when my man wakes up. Lolololololol



Roflmfao! Ahahahaha


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Roflmfao! Ahahahaha


He just got up from a nap. Time to twerk for my ocean satchel. Lmbao.


----------



## lovethatduck

SEWDimples said:


> I'm waiting for UPS to deliver my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> I'm so excited because it is due on Thursday.
> 
> I'll be working from home waiting for it.




In the meantime,  here's a little video to tide you over. &#128526;
http://youtu.be/bmKCxHAoHfw


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> He just got up from a nap. Time to twerk for my ocean satchel. Lmbao.



 throw in the push up bra and getcha some accessories while you're at it!  lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> throw in the push up bra and getcha some accessories while you're at it!  lol


Booooyah


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> He just got up from a nap. Time to twerk for my ocean satchel. Lmbao.





Gilmoregirl said:


> throw in the push up bra and getcha some accessories while you're at it!  lol



Y'all are hysterical.   Quitit.


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Booooyah



 He might buy you more then Clayton for that show


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> He might buy you more then Clayton for that show


Lolololol. I am hoping for that


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ahahahahaha


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Salmon and Ocean still at 65% at outlets and can be shipped in large Flo





Springer said:


> From my personal experience with my ocean, it would be EXTREMELY worth it to find a way!


Sheesh, I never liked blue bags, except the Coach Cornflower color, but I don't own one.  All you blue lovers now have me considering blue!  I'm sure it works as a neutral and would go with most of my clothes, sort of like blue jeans, they go with any color really.  Now hearing how good the leather smells, oh my.  This forum is not good for me, haha!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> Sheesh, I never liked blue bags, except the Coach Cornflower color, but I don't own one.  All you blue lovers now have me considering blue!  I'm sure it works as a neutral and would go with most of my clothes, sort of like blue jeans, they go with any color really.  Now hearing how good the leather smells, oh my.  This forum is not good for me, haha!



Get it!!!!  You will love it.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Sheesh, I never liked blue bags, except the Coach Cornflower color, but I don't own one.  All you blue lovers now have me considering blue!  I'm sure it works as a neutral and would go with most of my clothes, sort of like blue jeans, they go with any color really.  Now hearing how good the leather smells, oh my. * This forum is not good for me, haha*!





You should get a bag in ocean. It's the most gorgeous color and at 65% off, you won't regret it. 


You are having the same reaction as I had with the coach forum and now with a closet full of coach, all I have to say is give me more  Bags will be the end of me!


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> Sheesh, I never liked blue bags, except the Coach Cornflower color, but I don't own one.  All you blue lovers now have me considering blue!  I'm sure it works as a neutral and would go with most of my clothes, sort of like blue jeans, they go with any color really.  Now hearing how good the leather smells, oh my.  This forum is not good for me, haha!



You know it has to be a TDF bag if so many of us are recommending!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yipppie - cant wait to see



Me too.

Today, I ordered the Florentine Large satchel in Ocean blue. 

I do not have a tracking number yet.


----------



## SEWDimples

lovethatduck said:


> In the meantime,  here's a little video to tide you over. &#128526;
> http://youtu.be/bmKCxHAoHfw



Thank you. That is just what I needed.

Tomorrow, please hurry.


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> Me too.
> 
> Today, I ordered the Florentine Large satchel in Ocean blue.
> 
> I do not have a tracking number yet.




yay! Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

lovethatduck said:


> In the meantime,  here's a little video to tide you over. &#128526;
> http://youtu.be/bmKCxHAoHfw





MaryBel said:


> yay! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> yay! Congrats!



Ohhhh man you will be pleased!


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I ordered the Florentine Large satchel in Ocean blue.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a tracking number yet.




Congrats! I love seeing all these reveals. I can't wait to see her.


----------



## Nebo

SEWDimples said:


> Me too.
> 
> Today, I ordered the Florentine Large satchel in Ocean blue.
> 
> I do not have a tracking number yet.



You will love it. Ocean is a truly beautiful color! Im sure I will get another bag style in it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Nebo said:


> You will love it. Ocean is a truly beautiful color! Im sure I will get another bag style in it.





Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! I love seeing all these reveals. I can't wait to see her.



Thanks everyone.

BTW - My Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange is out for delivery per UPS website. YEAH!!!


----------



## Springer

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> BTW - My Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange is out for delivery per UPS website. YEAH!!!



My violet clayton satchel is out for delivery too! It's time..... :ninja:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> My violet clayton satchel is out for delivery too! It's time..... :ninja:


 

cant wait!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

My crimson flo satchel is out for delivery!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> My violet clayton satchel is out for delivery too! It's time..... :ninja:







MaryBel said:


> My crimson flo satchel is out for delivery!




I'm excited for you both!


----------



## Vicmarie

Pink Dillen with tan trim is on it's way to me today!!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> I'm excited for you both!





Thanks!



Vicmarie said:


> Pink Dillen with tan trim is on it's way to me today!!




Yay!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> Pink Dillen with tan trim is on it's way to me today!!



Yay! I was worried for you


----------



## MiaBorsa

My suede satchel is out for delivery, too!


----------



## Vicmarie

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! I was worried for you




Yes ! She replied to me last night and  just never updated the shipping info ... She even got priority mail and insured it...big relief ! Now I'm just hoping that it doesn't come while I'm picking up my son from school since I'll have to sign for it !


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> Yes ! She replied to me last night and  just never updated the shipping info ... She even got priority mail and insured it...big relief ! Now I'm just hoping that it doesn't come while I'm picking up my son from school since I'll have to sign for it !



Murphys law...lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> My violet clayton satchel is out for delivery too! It's time..... :ninja:











MaryBel said:


> My crimson flo satchel is out for delivery!











MiaBorsa said:


> My suede satchel is out for delivery, too!



It's going to be a great reveal day! Yay!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

G.Allyn said:


> Really?  Ocean!  Hope I can swing it, just bought 3 pairs of shoes.  Great deals, but still it adds up.  Thanks for letting me know.  I am sure I will find a way.




G.Allyn... I need to respond to you but can't find the thread you commented on about my health scare. I'll look through them again and if I can't find, I'll just send you a private message. The past two weeks has been crazy for me.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> My suede satchel is out for delivery, too!




Ohhhh. I've been eyeing the suede satchels. Can't wait to see.


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> Pink Dillen with tan trim is on it's way to me today!!



Glad to hear she's on the way.


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> Yes ! She replied to me last night and  just never updated the shipping info ... She even got priority mail and insured it...big relief ! Now I'm just hoping that it doesn't come while I'm picking up my son from school since I'll have to sign for it !




Nice!!! I was worried too. Super excited!


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't wait for the reveals today!


----------



## MaryBel

Maybe whoever gets the first package creates a thread and we all put our stuff in there, kind of like the mini reveal thread in the coach forum.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Maybe whoever gets the first package creates a thread and we all put our stuff in there, kind of like the mini reveal thread in the coach forum.


 

Great idea - with responses please


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got my suede satchel but the power is out at my house so I'll have to wait on Photos boo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> great idea - with responses please




lmbo!!!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> My suede satchel is out for delivery, too!



I can't wait to see that one. I love the suede, I wanted it so bad. I am intimidated by the messiness of my life and don't know how it would affect it is the only reason I have held back. Cannot wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my suede satchel but the power is out at my house so I'll have to wait on Photos boo



You having bad storms?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my suede satchel but the power is out at my house so I'll have to wait on Photos boo



Oh no! Can't wait!


----------



## MaryBel

I just created a new thread for mini reveals!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> You having bad storms?


No, just some dumb power outage.  It just came back on before I called and got ugly, lol.  I have got to have my damn a/c in Houston!!!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> No, just some dumb power outage.  It just came back on before I called and got ugly, lol.  I have got to have my damn a/c in Houston!!!



Oh I agree with that. A couple years ago, we had a derecho come through at the end of June and it was such a powerful storm that it took us 5 days to get power back. Others it took longer. I learned to truly appreciate air conditioning that summer.


----------



## SEWDimples

SEWDimples said:


> I'm waiting for UPS to deliver my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> I'm so excited because it is due on Thursday.
> 
> I'll be working from home waiting for it.



She has arrived. I love the her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.

The color is great going into Fall.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> She has arrived. I love the her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> 
> 
> The color is great going into Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Really??? Girl, stop!!!! Please!!!


----------



## Bobetta

SEWDimples said:


> She has arrived. I love the her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> 
> 
> The color is great going into Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Oooohhh...how hot is that?!? Gorgeous!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SEWDimples said:


> She has arrived. I love the her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> The color is great going into Fall.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I'm in love...


----------



## SEWDimples

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm in love...



Me too.  She is so beautiful. Thanks!



Bobetta said:


> Oooohhh...how hot is that?!? Gorgeous!



She really is hot. Thank you.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Really??? Girl, stop!!!! Please!!!



I know, but your videos make my addiction worse. I ordered the Large Florentine satchel in Ocean blue yesterday and I want taupe Dillen satchel now. Also, I want a Moss Florentine satchel, so I'm now stalking the *bay. 

You are such an enabler.  Thanks for the great videos. You do an awesome job!


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> She has arrived. I love the her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> 
> 
> The color is great going into Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Love that orange. The color is beautiful for fall!


----------



## SEWDimples

Twoboyz said:


> Love that orange. The color is beautiful for fall!



Thank you. I totally agree.


----------



## Nebo

SEWDimples said:


> She has arrived. I love the her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> The color is great going into Fall.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Is that natural or orange? Very pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> Me too.  She is so beautiful. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really is hot. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but your videos make my addiction worse. I ordered the Large Florentine satchel in Ocean blue yesterday and I want taupe Dillen satchel now. Also, I want a Moss Florentine satchel, so I'm now stalking the *bay.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an enabler.  Thanks for the great videos. You do an awesome job!




Thank you girly... You can always count on me. &#128513;&#128513;&#128512;


----------



## Nebo

SEWDimples said:


> Also, I want a Moss Florentine satchel, so I'm now stalking the *bay.



One they have the system back up at the outlets ( in a week), call them and have them do a check on the moss. I remember SA mentioning this color in one of the florentine styles... I dont know if it was the small one or reg..


----------



## G.Allyn

SEWDimples said:


> She has arrived. I love the her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> The color is great going into Fall.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 

Very nice!  Enjoy and congrats.


----------



## SEWDimples

I received shipping confirmation stating my Florentine Ocean Regular satchel will be delivered on Monday.

I will have to watch TPTB video comparison of Florentine satchel vs. Dillen satchel until my bag arrives.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> I received shipping confirmation stating my Florentine Ocean Regular satchel will be delivered on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to watch TPTB video comparison of Florentine satchel vs. Dillen satchel until my bag arrives.



Yay!!!

&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;... I do the same thing when waiting on something. I go watch videos of bags and it's a winner when the video features the style and color of what I'm waiting on. It satisfies the nerves of waiting for it to arrive. &#128515;&#128515;. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> I received shipping confirmation stating my Florentine Ocean Regular satchel will be delivered on Monday.
> 
> I will have to watch TPTB video comparison of Florentine satchel vs. Dillen satchel until my bag arrives.


Do you want pic of flo sat and dillen satchel. I have both


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Do you want pic of flo sat and dillen satchel. I have both




I know weren't talking to me on this one but gull, you know we want a pic!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know weren't talking to me on this one but gull, you know we want a pic!!!!


Here yall go


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here yall go



You have some amazing colors in your collection!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here yall go




Thanks girly... 2 beautiful colors... I'm thinking I should have got Sand vs Taupe. And that purple!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> You have some amazing colors in your collection!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girly... 2 beautiful colors... I'm thinking I should have got Sand vs Taupe. And that purple!!!


Taupe is greattttttt


----------



## Springer

SEWDimples said:


> I received shipping confirmation stating my Florentine Ocean Regular satchel will be delivered on Monday.
> 
> I will have to watch TPTB video comparison of Florentine satchel vs. Dillen satchel until my bag arrives.



What a wonderful choice!!! I LOVE my reg ocean satchel. He is one of my most treasured.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;... I do the same thing when waiting on something. I go watch videos of bags and it's a winner when the video features the style and color of what I'm waiting on. It satisfies the nerves of waiting for it to arrive. &#128515;&#128515;. Can't wait to see her.



I do too!!! When something is heading my way, I watch all the videos I can find about it. The. I watch them over and over. I have watched many on the patent drawstring the past few days!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Do you want pic of flo sat and dillen satchel. I have both



GM CFC09,

You have the best handbags.

Yes, the pictures will help. I'm hoping to get Dillen satchel off *bay or at outlet store in October.

Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here yall go




Great comparison pic. Love that purple!


----------



## tlo

My Springer bag (flo satchel with pockets) will be her Monday along with the pink polka dot satchel!!!


----------



## Bobetta

tlo said:


> My Springer bag (flo satchel with pockets) will be her Monday along with the pink polka dot satchel!!!




Super exciting!! Can't wait to see. 
I had my eye on that Flo Satchel with Pockets. I didn't get her. Regrets.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll be stalking the UPS guy on Monday for a new Brighton bag.


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> Super exciting!! Can't wait to see.
> I had my eye on that Flo Satchel with Pockets. I didn't get her. Regrets.



Thanks Bobetta!  I'll be sure to post pics when she get's here.  I had been looking at that bag for a while but held off.  Springer's pic sent me over the edge.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll be stalking the UPS guy on Monday for a new Brighton bag.



WOOHOO!!!  We can stalk together GF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> WOOHOO!!!  We can stalk together GF!!



I need to start packing for our trip, but stalking is more fun.  Haha


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I need to start packing for our trip, but stalking is more fun.  Haha



You have to stalk first.  You may want to pack your Brighton!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> You have to stalk first.  You may want to pack your Brighton!



LOL.  No need for nice bags when camping!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  No need for nice bags when camping!!



This is true!!


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> My Springer bag (flo satchel with pockets) will be her Monday along with the pink polka dot satchel!!!



I love the name "springer bag"! 

 I am going to envy your pink polka dot satchel! Can't wait to see pictures of both.


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> I love the name "springer bag"!
> 
> I am going to envy your pink polka dot satchel! Can't wait to see pictures of both.



Glad you like it Springer!! 

The polka dot satchel was a steal from the outlet.  It was $80 something.


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> Glad you like it Springer!!
> 
> The polka dot satchel was a steal from the outlet.  It was $80 something.



Son of a gun that is a steal! Bargin hunter = level master.


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> Son of a gun that is a steal! Bargin hunter = level master.



  Once the outlet's will take phone orders again, give them a call.  Be practicing your tweaking until then


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here yall go



Thank you!

Hurry Monday evening.


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll be stalking the UPS guy on Monday for a new Brighton bag.



I like Brighton bags, what one are you getting?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll be stalking the UPS guy on Monday for a new Brighton bag.


I am stalking the brown truck tomorrow toooooooooooo. Two gooooodies


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am stalking the brown truck tomorrow toooooooooooo. Two gooooodies



Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Twoboyz

Me too!  I can't wait to see all the goodies tomorrow!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Me too!  I can't wait to see all the goodies tomorrow!



Me either... it helps quench my thirst to see everyone swoon over their new bags lol


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am stalking the brown truck tomorrow toooooooooooo. Two gooooodies





Can't wait to see your new goodies!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm stalking UPS for my WEN TSV, that according to the tracking, who knows when it will be here. It looks like it was sent 09/01, so hopefully soon. 


Also waiting for my 1975 tassel shopper (the one that was $79 at ILD) coming all the way from CT, so will be here Thursday and some shoes from Dillards (will be here Tuesday).


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm stalking UPS for my WEN TSV, that according to the tracking, who knows when it will be here. It looks like it was sent 09/01, so hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> Also waiting for my 1975 tassel shopper (the one that was $79 at ILD) coming all the way from CT, so will be here Thursday and some shoes from Dillards (will be here Tuesday).




It's going to be a good week for you MaryBell! That seems like a long time in transit for UPS, since 9/1. That was an amazing deal on the tassel shopper!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> It's going to be a good week for you MaryBell! That seems like a long time in transit for UPS, since 9/1. That was an amazing deal on the tassel shopper!




Yeah. I hate when that happens. My Chelsea took forever to get here. My Wen TSV came super quick. So unpredictable. 
You've got some goodies coming.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I'm stalking UPS for my WEN TSV, that according to the tracking, who knows when it will be here. It looks like it was sent 09/01, so hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> Also waiting for my 1975 tassel shopper (the one that was $79 at ILD) coming all the way from CT, so will be here Thursday and some shoes from Dillards (will be here Tuesday).




WEN is the best!!! My daughter loves it for her hair. 

Yay... And what a great price. I need to watch ILD... I never visit that site. 

I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the tassel shopper regarding comfort, etc. I passed on this bag many times only because I can't put it on my shoulder with one hand without my elbow getting caught. That's a deal breaker for me with totes but boy is it a beautiful tote. The drop isn't long enough for me. Maybe once it's broken in it will do better?  Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Looking forward to all the reveals coming. I love to see pics.  Lots of pics.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I'm stalking UPS for my WEN TSV, that according to the tracking, who knows when it will be here. It looks like it was sent 09/01, so hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> Also waiting for my 1975 tassel shopper (the one that was $79 at ILD) coming all the way from CT, so will be here Thursday and some shoes from Dillards (will be here Tuesday).



You lucky duck! I sat on deciding too long and missed it at that price! Now the son of a gun is $179. I ended up getting the leisure shopper that looks just like that one except no tassels and I think the size is a hair different. Man I should have jumped on that deal. I'm still excited though. I have discovered I love the brown biscuit color. Mine will probably arrive beginning next week.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> You lucky duck! I sat on deciding too long and missed it at that price! Now the son of a gun is $179. I ended up getting the leisure shopper that looks just like that one except no tassels and I think the size is a hair different. Man I should have jumped on that deal. I'm still excited though. I have discovered I love the brown biscuit color. Mine will probably arrive beginning next week.




The leisure tote is beautiful too and yes, I think the leisure is a bit larger.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> The leisure tote is beautiful too and yes, I think the leisure is a bit larger.



That size will work out. So many times lately we have had to go somewhere and be gone awhile and I have wanted a bag I could just open up and throw a bunch a stuff in to take with us and the bag be something that didn't need babied as much. I feel like this will fit that bill.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It's going to be a good week for you MaryBell! That seems like a long time in transit for UPS, since 9/1. That was an amazing deal on the tassel shopper!





Can't wait for the goodies to get here! 
I had completely forgotten how long it took to deliver things when you live on the west coast since most of the stuff always comes from the east coast. When I was in MN, I would order stuff on Wed and sometimes get it Friday or Saturday with regular ground shipping. 
Yes it was an awesome deal. I wanted the Gretchen hobo to use for the seasons (here comes the rain....) but she didn't quite convinced me, so this one was a good replacement.



Bobetta said:


> Yeah. I hate when that happens. My Chelsea took forever to get here. My Wen TSV came super quick. So unpredictable.
> You've got some goodies coming.




Thanks!
Well, with my stuff, most of the time it takes about a week or more. Unless its coming from Cali!



PcanTannedBty said:


> WEN is the best!!! My daughter loves it for her hair.
> 
> Yay... And what a great price. I need to watch ILD... I never visit that site.
> 
> I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the tassel shopper regarding comfort, etc. I passed on this bag many times only because I can't put it on my shoulder with one hand without my elbow getting caught. That's a deal breaker for me with totes but boy is it a beautiful tote. The drop isn't long enough for me. Maybe once it's broken in it will do better?  Can't wait to hear what you think.





I really like WEN. I love how soft my hair gets when I use it. I started putting a bit as a leave in conditioner on my 7yo boy and he loves it too. I think I'm going to start giving him the WEN so he can wash his hair with it too (good thing I chose the auto delivery!)


Yes, you need to take a look at ILD often. You never know what deal might be over there!


I'll let you know as soon as it gets here. I too was a bit concerned with the strap length. I have 2 others that are similar, the lambskin o-ring and the nylon giraffe shopper, both are very similar but the straps on the nylon are shorter than on the lambskin. I carried my giraffe recently and for me, the straps on them are short. It ended up being an 'armpit' bag but since it's very lightweight and not bulky at all, it didn't bother me. I hope the straps on the tassel shopper are at least as long as the lamb o-ring shopper.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looking forward to all the reveals coming. I love to see pics.  Lots of pics.




Will do. Nice to see you crossed to the Dark side...I mean the Dooney side 



Springer said:


> You lucky duck! I sat on deciding too long and missed it at that price! Now the son of a gun is $179. I ended up getting the leisure shopper that looks just like that one except no tassels and I think the size is a hair different. Man I should have jumped on that deal. I'm still excited though. I have discovered I love the brown biscuit color. Mine will probably arrive beginning next week.




I saw the new price, wow, it's crazy, $100 more! The Leisure shopper is very nice. I have in the chevron pattern. I think you will be very happy with yours! Congrats!



PcanTannedBty said:


> The leisure tote is beautiful too and yes, I think the leisure is a bit larger.





You are correct, it's bigger. I think the tassel shopper is comparable in size to the chevron shopper that was the TSV on the Q. The Leisure shopper is a bit bigger. I took some compare pics of both of them. I think they are in the chevron thread.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> That size will work out. So many times lately we have had to go somewhere and be gone awhile and I have wanted a bag I could just open up and throw a bunch a stuff in to take with us and the bag be something that didn't need babied as much. I feel like this will fit that bill.




I think the leisure shopper will work perfectly for this. I remember when I got my chevron one I thought that the same thing, the perfect bag to lug a bunch of stuff.


ETA: Here's the thread with the pics comparing the Q shopper in blk and the leisure shopper in navy
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...ote-stanwich-satchel-864625.html#post26610625


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I think the leisure shopper will work perfectly for this. I remember when I got my chevron one I thought that the same thing, the perfect bag to lug a bunch of stuff.
> 
> 
> ETA: Here's the thread with the pics comparing the Q shopper in blk and the leisure shopper in navy
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...ote-stanwich-satchel-864625.html#post26610625



Thank you! Man those are sharp! And I saw your ocean zip patent! Beautiful fun bag!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I saw the new price, wow, it's crazy, $100 more!



Looks like ILD has studied "Coach Math."


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks like ILD has studied "Coach Math."




Oh no!


----------



## SEWDimples

SEWDimples said:


> I received shipping confirmation stating my Florentine Ocean Regular satchel will be delivered on Monday.
> 
> I will have to watch TPTB video comparison of Florentine satchel vs. Dillen satchel until my bag arrives.



Hi All,

She finally arrived. YEAH!!!

I love it.

I had to go pick her up from UPS center because DBI required a signature.

I made it 15 minutes before the center closed.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> She finally arrived. YEAH!!!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> I had to go pick her up from UPS center because DBI required a signature.
> 
> I made it 15 minutes before the center closed.



Oh snap! You got a gorgeous color! She is divine! Congrats!


----------



## Springer

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> She finally arrived. YEAH!!!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> I had to go pick her up from UPS center because DBI required a signature.
> 
> I made it 15 minutes before the center closed.



Congrats!!! That looks like a beautifully smooth bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I'm stalking UPS for my WEN TSV, that according to the tracking, who knows when it will be here. It looks like it was sent 09/01, so hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> Also waiting for my 1975 tassel shopper (the one that was $79 at ILD) coming all the way from CT, so will be here Thursday and some shoes from Dillards (will be here Tuesday).



Just got notification my shopper will be here Wednesday!


----------



## SEWDimples

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh snap! You got a gorgeous color! She is divine! Congrats!



Thanks. I'm very happy with the color.



Springer said:


> Congrats!!! That looks like a beautifully smooth bag! Enjoy!



Thanks! Very smooth except one small patch underneath the bag. I can live with it.



Springer said:


> Just got notification my shopper will be here Wednesday!



I know you are excited. There is something about waiting for a new bag to be delivered. Sheer joy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> She finally arrived. YEAH!!!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> I had to go pick her up from UPS center because DBI required a signature.
> 
> I made it 15 minutes before the center closed.



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Just got notification my shopper will be here Wednesday!



Tsk tsk!  I thought you were on a ban?? LOL

which one did you order?? I must have missed it


----------



## Nebo

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> She finally arrived. YEAH!!!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> I had to go pick her up from UPS center because DBI required a signature.
> 
> I made it 15 minutes before the center closed.



Very beautiful! Every Ocean Blue bag is so different in hues! Its very smooth, love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> She finally arrived. YEAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go pick her up from UPS center because DBI required a signature.
> 
> 
> 
> I made it 15 minutes before the center closed.




Yay... How exciting! She's almost the color of my Ocean Clay! She's nice and smooth. &#128515;&#128515;. Congrats!!


----------



## CatePNW

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> She finally arrived. YEAH!!!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> I had to go pick her up from UPS center because DBI required a signature.
> 
> I made it 15 minutes before the center closed.


Very pretty!  Is this your first Flo?  I can't keep up with who has them, and everyone seems to have a blue one!


----------



## SEWDimples

CatePNW said:


> Very pretty!  Is this your first Flo?  I can't keep up with who has them, and everyone seems to have a blue one!



Good Evening,

Yes, it is my first and now I want another one. 

Thinking about getting a nice summer color (baby pink, salmon, violet) while they are 60/65% off.


----------



## Nebo

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Yes, it is my first and now I want another one.
> 
> Thinking about getting a nice summer color (baby pink, salmon, violet) while they are 60/65% off.



I vote for salmon! It is very summery, versatile color!


----------



## CatePNW

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> She finally arrived. YEAH!!!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> I had to go pick her up from UPS center because DBI required a signature.
> 
> I made it 15 minutes before the center closed.





SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Yes, it is my first and now I want another one.
> 
> Thinking about getting a nice summer color (baby pink, salmon, violet) while they are 60/65% off.



Oh, so they are still on this sale then!  Very tempting, but I really want to see one for real before ordering.  I hope to get to an outlet next month and am excited to check out the bags they have.  My Macy's is the only store here that carries them and the selection is pretty poor.


----------



## SEWDimples

CatePNW said:


> Oh, so they are still on this sale then!  Very tempting, but I really want to see one for real before ordering.  I hope to get to an outlet next month and am excited to check out the bags they have.  My Macy's is the only store here that carries them and the selection is pretty poor.



I understand, my department stores do not have a good selection of the Florentine collection. 

I'm going to MD soon and will go to outlet in Leesburg. I'm so excited because I want a summer color or Dillen satchel.

Hope you find something nice on your trip.


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> She finally arrived. YEAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go pick her up from UPS center because DBI required a signature.
> 
> 
> 
> I made it 15 minutes before the center closed.




Gorgeous!  We go to great lengths for our Dooney's! Congrats.


----------



## lovethatduck

CatePNW said:


> Oh, so they are still on this sale then!  Very tempting, but I really want to see one for real before ordering.  I hope to get to an outlet next month and am excited to check out the bags they have.  My Macy's is the only store here that carries them and the selection is pretty poor.



The passion, knowledge, and truth among members of  the forum translate into beautiful collections curated at sustainable costs. 

However, timing is all.  

Some of my most sought-after florentine satchels--lavender, baby blue--are long gone. Salmon and violet may soon join their ranks. Note, also, that many of these season colors are only available through warehouse orders.

The adage "you snooze, you lose" comes to mind.


----------



## MaryBel

Finally my WEN package updated the tracking and it's scheduled for delivery today. My shoes are also scheduled for delivery today.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> The passion, knowledge, and truth among members of  the forum translate into beautiful collections curated at sustainable costs.
> 
> However, timing is all.
> 
> Some of my most sought-after florentine satchels--lavender, baby blue--are long gone. Salmon and violet may soon join their ranks. Note, also, that many of these season colors are only available through warehouse orders.
> 
> The adage "you snooze, you lose" comes to mind.



Well stated, one of the reasons I got the salmon. It was such an interesting color and I knew that with the price it is now, they won't be here for long. Once I got my hands on it I see I made the right choice. I saw on the regular dooney site under the reg flo satchels that violet isn't even available anymore. Wonder if that means violet is gone in that size already? 

But yes, timing on this is very important due to the excellent prices.


----------



## Springer

I'm about ready to dispatch a posse to locate my UPS man. He has never been this late before and has missed the prime opportunity to drop off while man is cooling off in the tub after mowing the grass.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I'm about ready to dispatch a posse to locate my UPS man. He has never been this late before and has missed the prime opportunity to drop off while man is cooling off in the tub after mowing the grass.



Is this going to be another "toss the box in the hedges" day??


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I'm about ready to dispatch a posse to locate my UPS man. He has never been this late before and has missed the prime opportunity to drop off while man is cooling off in the tub after mowing the grass.




Hopefully he will arrive when there are no witnesses around 


I hate when everything falls out of schedule. FedEx man gets here early, around 10:45 and UPS man around 1:45. And DH is here around 12-12:45 for lunch. Well, FedEx stopped at 12:01, UPS at 12:20. Good thing DH got stuck in a meeting and got here at 12:25. Close call 


Got my WEN and my shoes


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I'm about ready to dispatch a posse to locate my UPS man. He has never been this late before and has missed the prime opportunity to drop off while man is cooling off in the tub after mowing the grass.



Sure hubby didn't intercept the shipment and see if you'd say anything?? Lol check the tracking...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Is this going to be another "toss the box in the hedges" day??


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Hopefully he will arrive when there are no witnesses around
> 
> 
> I hate when everything falls out of schedule. FedEx man gets here early, around 10:45 and UPS man around 1:45. And DH is here around 12-12:45 for lunch. Well, FedEx stopped at 12:01, UPS at 12:20. Good thing DH got stuck in a meeting and got here at 12:25. Close call
> 
> 
> Got my WEN and my shoes



Lol! Cute shoes!


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! Cute shoes!




Thanks! They were a bit higher than expected but I love them anyway.


----------



## Springer

I shouldn't blame it on the poor UPS man. He just brings the stuff I order. My drawstring arrived! I was pleasantly surprised in its a hair bigger than I anticipated so that works out very nicely. I love it. I do. I love it. Can't wait to change into it. I promise to post pics, you know I keep my word but man is bulling through the house in gorilla mode so I'll wait until things settle down.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Hopefully he will arrive when there are no witnesses around
> 
> 
> I hate when everything falls out of schedule. FedEx man gets here early, around 10:45 and UPS man around 1:45. And DH is here around 12-12:45 for lunch. Well, FedEx stopped at 12:01, UPS at 12:20. Good thing DH got stuck in a meeting and got here at 12:25. Close call
> 
> 
> Got my WEN and my shoes



Love those shoes! What is the style name, darling?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I shouldn't blame it on the poor UPS man. He just brings the stuff I order. My drawstring arrived! I was pleasantly surprised in its a hair bigger than I anticipated so that works out very nicely. I love it. I do. I love it. Can't wait to change into it. I promise to post pics, you know I keep my word but man is bulling through the house in gorilla mode so I'll wait until things settle down.



Twerk! Or if all fails just run through whatever room he is in nekkid... works wonders! 

Good luck girlie. .. I hope it eases up soon


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Hopefully he will arrive when there are no witnesses around
> 
> 
> I hate when everything falls out of schedule. FedEx man gets here early, around 10:45 and UPS man around 1:45. And DH is here around 12-12:45 for lunch. Well, FedEx stopped at 12:01, UPS at 12:20. Good thing DH got stuck in a meeting and got here at 12:25. Close call
> 
> 
> Got my WEN and my shoes




Girlfriend?????!!!!! Where did you get those shoes???? Gorg!!!


----------



## Springer

Here are a couple quick pics. I only have one concern and that's how light the leather is on the handle. I watched pecans video on her vanessa and I see how easy it is to have an accident. Would the apple rain/stain repellent work on that particular leather?


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Here are a couple quick pics. I only have one concern and that's how light the leather is on the handle. I watched pecans video on her vanessa and I see how easy it is to have an accident. Would the apple rain/stain repellent work on that particular leather?
> 
> View attachment 2745859
> 
> View attachment 2745860



The blues are out and proud!

They match perfectly. &#128522;


----------



## SEWDimples

Nebo said:


> I vote for salmon! It is very summery, versatile color!


 
I have Clayton satchel in Orange. Are these two colors similar?

Seems like it to me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hopefully he will arrive when there are no witnesses around
> 
> 
> I hate when everything falls out of schedule. FedEx man gets here early, around 10:45 and UPS man around 1:45. And DH is here around 12-12:45 for lunch. Well, FedEx stopped at 12:01, UPS at 12:20. Good thing DH got stuck in a meeting and got here at 12:25. Close call
> 
> 
> Got my WEN and my shoes



Love the shoes, MB!


----------



## Nebo

SEWDimples said:


> I have Clayton satchel in Orange. Are these two colors similar?
> 
> Seems like it to me.



If you already own orange I wouldnt go for salmon, unless you have all other possible colors you wanted to have  They are in a same color group, orange is more with red undertones, while salmon is very creamy and a tad lighter.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Here are a couple quick pics. I only have one concern and that's how light the leather is on the handle. I watched pecans video on her vanessa and I see how easy it is to have an accident. Would the apple rain/stain repellent work on that particular leather?
> 
> View attachment 2745859
> 
> View attachment 2745860



Electric blue!!   And yeah, you can use Apple Guard on that.  Just try not to get it on the patent; it might get all smeary.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> The blues are out and proud!
> 
> They match perfectly. &#128522;



I'm stylin' like you now.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hopefully he will arrive when there are no witnesses around
> 
> 
> I hate when everything falls out of schedule. FedEx man gets here early, around 10:45 and UPS man around 1:45. And DH is here around 12-12:45 for lunch. Well, FedEx stopped at 12:01, UPS at 12:20. Good thing DH got stuck in a meeting and got here at 12:25. Close call
> 
> 
> Got my WEN and my shoes




You know I love WEN! Those shoes are hot!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Here are a couple quick pics. I only have one concern and that's how light the leather is on the handle. I watched pecans video on her vanessa and I see how easy it is to have an accident. Would the apple rain/stain repellent work on that particular leather?
> 
> View attachment 2745859
> 
> View attachment 2745860




Gosh look at that blue. Gorgeous! In think the conditioner would work. I have used it on some of my light leather straps. Congrats


----------



## CatePNW

Would it have killed the UPS guy to walk another 10 steps to my door?  This is my little bag from the last Coach FOS.  More pics to come later.


----------



## SEWDimples

Nebo said:


> If you already own orange I wouldnt go for salmon, unless you have all other possible colors you wanted to have  They are in a same color group, orange is more with red undertones, while salmon is very creamy and a tad lighter.



Thanks for confirming Nebo.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Would it have killed the UPS guy to walk another 10 steps to my door?  This is my little bag from the last Coach FOS.  More pics to come later.
> 
> View attachment 2745969



Nothing stands out to thieves like a brown box up against a big white garage door lpl

He must have already maxed out his steps on his fit bit


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Love those shoes! What is the style name, darling?




Thanks GF!
Vince Camuto - Jaso


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend?????!!!!! Where did you get those shoes???? Gorg!!!




Thanks! I found them on Dillards online. It was the last pair left and it was my size, so I checked out faster than Speedy Gonzalez!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love the shoes, MB!


Thanks Sarah! I wished the heels would not have been so high, so I can use them more often.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Hopefully he will arrive when there are no witnesses around
> 
> 
> I hate when everything falls out of schedule. FedEx man gets here early, around 10:45 and UPS man around 1:45. And DH is here around 12-12:45 for lunch. Well, FedEx stopped at 12:01, UPS at 12:20. Good thing DH got stuck in a meeting and got here at 12:25. Close call
> 
> 
> Got my WEN and my shoes



Love your shoes MB and the Wen!  I wanted to get the TSV in the Bamboo Green Tea, but missed out, so got the Fall Tuscan Pear instead and like it very much so far!


----------



## Springer

Waiting on the UPS man, again. Want this bag so bad. I bet he will be mad he has to bring another Dooney box to me 2 days in a row and will wait until the last possible minute like yesterday. Never had I had a delivery so late. I was beginning to think he wasn't coming.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Waiting on the UPS man, again. Want this bag so bad. I bet he will be mad he has to bring another Dooney box to me 2 days in a row and will wait until the last possible minute like yesterday. Never had I had a delivery so late. I was beginning to think he wasn't coming.



You're getting t-moro biscuit today? Oh I can't wait either! I hope he comes earlier for you , parks down the street and tiptoes up to your house and runs!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Waiting on the UPS man, again. Want this bag so bad. I bet he will be mad he has to bring another Dooney box to me 2 days in a row and will wait until the last possible minute like yesterday. Never had I had a delivery so late. I was beginning to think he wasn't coming.



    This isn't going to cause another family crisis, I hope!!    

The UPS truck just rumbled down the street without stopping.  It was kind of a downer.      My litte dog was like, "wtf, he didn't stop!"


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> This isn't going to cause another family crisis, I hope!!
> 
> The UPS truck just rumbled down the street without stopping.  It was kind of a downer.      My litte dog was like, "wtf, he didn't stop!"



I hate when that happens.  Even if I know I'm not expecting anything, I'm like oh a surprise? then disappointed when they keep going.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My Ocean Blue Flo is shipping from QVC today!  Happy Dance!!  Hopefully I'll have it by Friday.  (That's what happened last week when my Pebbled Dome Satchel shipped last Wednesday.)


I can't wait to see Flo in person!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love your shoes MB and the Wen!  I wanted to get the TSV in the Bamboo Green Tea, but missed out, so got the Fall Tuscan Pear instead and like it very much so far!




Thanks Rosie!
I too was thinking in getting the Bamboo. I haven't used but I remember reading here that it was a favorite, but by the time I checked in the morning, it was gone. I went with pomegranate instead. I love the smell of it. Yesterday I used Lavender for the first time and I'm not sure about it. My hair doesn't feel as soft as with Pomegranate or Sweet Almond mint. We'll see after more washes.


I'll have to check out the fall ones. The one you got sound yummy!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Waiting on the UPS man, again. Want this bag so bad. I bet he will be mad he has to bring another Dooney box to me 2 days in a row and will wait until the last possible minute like yesterday. Never had I had a delivery so late. I was beginning to think he wasn't coming.




Yay! I hope you get your package when your hubby is not around. 



MiaBorsa said:


> This isn't going to cause another family crisis, I hope!!
> 
> The UPS truck just rumbled down the street without stopping. * It was kind of a downer*.      My litte dog was like, "wtf, he didn't stop!"





Twoboyz said:


> I hate when that happens. * Even if I know I'm not expecting anything, I'm like oh a surprise? then disappointed when they keep going*.




That's so funny. I see the truck since my office window looks at the street and I feels the same way when I see it and it doesn't stop, even when I know it's not going to stop, but same as you TB, I'm hoping for a surprise


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My Ocean Blue Flo is shipping from QVC today!  Happy Dance!!  Hopefully I'll have it by Friday.  (That's what happened last week when my Pebbled Dome Satchel shipped last Wednesday.)
> 
> I can't wait to see Flo in person!





Good thing you are relatively close, so it won't take that long to get to you! Hopefully it gets to you by Friday or earlier!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My Ocean Blue Flo is shipping from QVC today!  Happy Dance!!  Hopefully I'll have it by Friday.  (That's what happened last week when my Pebbled Dome Satchel shipped last Wednesday.)
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see Flo in person!



I can't wait to see your mod shots on this one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Good thing you are relatively close, so it won't take that long to get to you! Hopefully it gets to you by Friday or earlier!




I was surprised at how quickly I got the package last week, and it seems to be shipping form the same location this time.  Of course now that I'm hoping it will come on Friday, I won't get it until Monday.  I chose UPS instead of USPS Priority.  My UPS guy is awesome and he takes care of me and leaves the packages for me if I'm not home. 



CatePNW said:


> I can't wait to see your mod shots on this one!





Thanks!  I imagine I will annoy the snot outta everyone with my pictures, lol.


----------



## gatorgirl07

No such thing!


----------



## Springer

Husband will be here but I do not anticipate drama because he knows how I'm feeling today. 

My suspicions have been confirmed, this particular UPS man does not like me. It's still not here. Will probably be close to 5:30 like yesterday. Butthole.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Husband will be here but I do not anticipate drama because he knows how I'm feeling today.
> 
> My suspicions have been confirmed, this particular UPS man does not like me. It's still not here. Will probably be close to 5:30 like yesterday. Butthole.



 Butthole  Ahahahaha


----------



## MaryBel

Springer, did you get your bag?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Husband will be here but I do not anticipate drama because he knows how I'm feeling today.
> 
> 
> 
> My suspicions have been confirmed, this particular UPS man does not like me. It's still not here. Will probably be close to 5:30 like yesterday. Butthole.




Lol! I hope he finally got there


----------



## lisa.nickel

gilmoregirl said:


> Butthole  Ahahahaha




+1


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Springer, did you get your bag?



Yes mam I did. Sorry I went incommunicado. I feel better today. I will post pics of him in a little bit. I love him! He also came in so handy this morning when taking my little boy to school. It was pouring a rain. I simply zipped the top and went! This coated cotton is very carefree. Plus I am now in love with the 1975 biscuit color.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I hope he finally got there



He finally got here yesterday evening. I love my biscuit shopper! And it's cute duck hangy doo!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Yes mam I did. Sorry I went incommunicado. I feel better today. I will post pics of him in a little bit. I love him! He also came in so handy this morning when taking my little boy to school. It was pouring a rain. I simply zipped the top and went! This coated cotton is very carefree. Plus I am now in love with the 1975 biscuit color.





No problem! I was just wondering if you were suffering of a similar issue  that I have with mine which was scheduled for delivery today:


A late UPS trailer arrival has caused a delay. We're adjusting plans to deliver  your package as quickly as possible.


It shipped on 09/03. Apparently 8 days is not enough time to get here and they had to take more time 


I'm so glad you love your new bag! 1975 signature is my favorite signature collection!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> No problem! I was just wondering if you were suffering of a similar issue  that I have with mine which was scheduled for delivery today:
> 
> 
> A late UPS trailer arrival has caused a delay. We're adjusting plans to deliver  your package as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> It shipped on 09/03. Apparently 8 days is not enough time to get here and they had to take more time
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you love your new bag! 1975 signature is my favorite signature collection!



This shipment in particular is your 1975 o-ring tassel shopper in biscuit isn't it????

Ohhhhh you are going to love it! I think yours and mine are pretty much the same except yours has pretty tassels. I saw that one and saw the $79 price and thought about it too long and when I went to get it, the price was $179! I was so upset. So I turned around and got the one I have now. We will be fraternal twins! 

My coin case matches my shopper too. I so wish I had got more 1975 biscuit items before my dooney splurge came to an end but I didn't fall in love with it until the end.  oh well. Maybe Santa will bring me something.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> No problem! I was just wondering if you were suffering of a similar issue  that I have with mine which was scheduled for delivery today:
> 
> 
> A late UPS trailer arrival has caused a delay. We're adjusting plans to deliver  your package as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> It shipped on 09/03. Apparently 8 days is not enough time to get here and they had to take more time
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you love your new bag! 1975 signature is my favorite signature collection!



I am surprised it has taken your bag so long to arrive. I ordered mine on Monday and got it yesterday. That shocked me especially since the shipping was free.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Yes mam I did. Sorry I went incommunicado. I feel better today. I will post pics of him in a little bit. I love him! He also came in so handy this morning when taking my little boy to school. It was pouring a rain. I simply zipped the top and went! This coated cotton is very carefree. Plus I am now in love with the 1975 biscuit color.



I was worried when you didn't post his arrival yesterday.  I'm glad you're better today.  I'm so glad he's already working hard for you.  How did the leather straps hold up to the rain? I'm scared to take mine out in the rain.  However youtuber Denise calls her satchel her throw around bag and says the water dries right up on the leather.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I was worried when you didn't post his arrival yesterday.  I'm glad you're better today.  I'm so glad he's already working hard for you.  How did the leather straps hold up to the rain? I'm scared to take mine out in the rain.  However youtuber Denise calls her satchel her throw around bag and says the water dries right up on the leather.



Thank you for your concern! Yes, how I was feeling kept me away from here yesterday evening and night. 

His leather trim and straps did just fine in the down pour. The pictures I posted of him in the what dooney carrying thread were AFTER the down pour and you can see he is pristine. I will however treat him later just to be safe and not take any chances.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> This shipment in particular is your 1975 o-ring tassel shopper in biscuit isn't it????
> 
> Ohhhhh you are going to love it! I think yours and mine are pretty much the same except yours has pretty tassels. I saw that one and saw the $79 price and thought about it too long and when I went to get it, the price was $179! I was so upset. So I turned around and got the one I have now. We will be fraternal twins!
> 
> My coin case matches my shopper too. I so wish I had got more 1975 biscuit items before my dooney splurge came to an end but I didn't fall in love with it until the end.  oh well. Maybe Santa will bring me something.




Yep, that's the one! I'd love to get the coin case to have a set. I already have the matching wallet.



Springer said:


> I am surprised it has taken your bag so long to arrive. I ordered mine on Monday and got it yesterday. That shocked me especially since the shipping was free.





Well, that's the disadvantage on living on the West Coast. This one is coming from CT so it's taking its sweet time.


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> Yes mam I did. Sorry I went incommunicado. I feel better today. I will post pics of him in a little bit. I love him! He also came in so handy this morning when taking my little boy to school. It was pouring a rain. I simply zipped the top and went! This coated cotton is very carefree. Plus I am now in love with the 1975 biscuit color.


I love that pattern and am almost ready to order the satchel.  Not the huge Vanessa one, the one they call a DB Satchel.  Stock pics are so crappy looking, but Twoboyz posted some nice pics of it so you can see the true color.  I wish the Vanessa was a little smaller, I  would like a satchel in between those two sizes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

*Whine Alert**

I sure wish UPS tracking would update and tell me where my Ocean Flo is. It still shows the status from the 10th that it's on the way to the ups facility. Which means no delivery date yet. Could be today. Could be Monday..... 

Carry on.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Whine Alert**
> 
> I sure wish UPS tracking would update and tell me where my Ocean Flo is. It still shows the status from the 10th that it's on the way to the ups facility. Which means no delivery date yet. Could be today. Could be Monday.....
> 
> Carry on.



Did you try through the UPS site? If it's a QVC purchase their site is always behind :-/


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Did you try through the UPS site? If it's a QVC purchase their site is always behind :-/




I did, yes. I have the ups my choice where I get email updates and so far nothing. I'm impatient so I'm always checking status. And I'm just pouting, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did, yes. I have the ups my choice where I get email updates and so far nothing. I'm impatient so I'm always checking status. And I'm just pouting, lol.




It sure is frustrating. I hate when there are no updates. I hope she arrives today for you


----------



## Gilmoregirl

That makes me twitchy...lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> It sure is frustrating. I hate when there are no updates. I hope she arrives today for you





Thanks.  I'm hoping I get a slew of updates all at once during the day and I get her today.  But I have a suspicion I won't.  



Gilmoregirl said:


> That makes me twitchy...lol





Me too, me too.  I'm hoping it's just that someone overlooked scanning the package,  and not a lost package.  The thought of that makes me extremely twitchy.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I love that pattern and am almost ready to order the satchel.  Not the huge Vanessa one, the one they call a DB Satchel.  Stock pics are so crappy looking, but Twoboyz posted some nice pics of it so you can see the true color.  I wish the Vanessa was a little smaller, I  would like a satchel in between those two sizes.




Cate, the regular DB satchel is a medium bag but fits a lot! I have a few of those satchels and I'm always surprised how much you can put on them. It's because of the design of the bag, the bottom is very wide so it has lots of space. It's just the right size for Daily use. I totally recommend it!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Whine Alert**
> 
> I sure wish UPS tracking would update and tell me where my Ocean Flo is. It still shows the status from the 10th that it's on the way to the ups facility. Which means no delivery date yet. Could be today. Could be Monday.....
> 
> Carry on.




I love the *Whine Alert**
Sorry your package is not showing updates, hopefully it will be delivered today! I hate it when they cross the weekend! Impatient? me? Noooo! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did, yes. I have the ups my choice where I get email updates and so far nothing. I'm impatient so I'm always checking status. And I'm just pouting, lol.




I'm the same way, I keep the site open with all the packages I'm tracking and check them constantly. Even if I know they still are a few days away. I guess I'm hopping they will update to Early delivery and get here before the scheduled date  
No luck with my packages coming on Tuesday but my package from yesterday is out for delivery today! Finally. I hate trailer and train delays.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> I love the *Whine Alert**
> Sorry your package is not showing updates, hopefully it will be delivered today! I hate it when they cross the weekend! Impatient? me? Noooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same way, I keep the site open with all the packages I'm tracking and check them constantly. Even if I know they still are a few days away. I guess I'm hopping they will update to Early delivery and get here before the scheduled date
> No luck with my packages coming on Tuesday but my package from yesterday is out for delivery today! Finally. I hate trailer and train delays.



I'm a firm believer that constantly hitting "refresh" causes the UPS drivers to drive faster


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm a firm believer that constantly hitting "refresh" causes the UPS drivers to drive faster




In that case, "refresh...refresh....refresh!"  I'm not even expecting anything, but maybe they'll think I am.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> In that case, "refresh...refresh....refresh!"  I'm not even expecting anything, but maybe they'll think I am.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks.  I'm hoping I get a slew of updates all at once during the day and I get her today.  But I have a suspicion I won't.
> 
> Me too, me too.  I'm hoping it's just that someone overlooked scanning the package,  and not a lost package.  The thought of that makes me extremely twitchy.



QVC's shipping is MADDENING, especially for the amount of shipping $$ they charge.  :censor:


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm a firm believer that constantly hitting "refresh" causes the UPS drivers to drive faster


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> QVC's shipping is MADDENING, especially for the amount of shipping $$ they charge.  :censor:





It's one of the worst! They take their sweet time just to process the order!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> It's one of the worst! They take their sweet time just to process the order!



Do you know the disposition of your 1975 biscuit tassel?


----------



## lovethatduck

gilmoregirl said:


> i'm a firm believer that constantly hitting "refresh" causes the ups drivers to drive faster :d



&#128547;&#128237;&#128666;&#127939;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> QVC's shipping is MADDENING, especially for the amount of shipping $$ they charge.  :censor:





That is so true!  Are y'all ready for this one?


My package has never even reached UPS.  QVC uses an independent carrier to get packages to the shipping company and something has happened between QVC and UPS.  I contacted UPS and got the standard spiel which is no different than what tracking shows.


So I called QVC and the very nice customer service rep told me their information shows I won't get the package until the 23rd.  She told me that something happened and they are anticipating a delay.  (Well, duh).  


So basically, my package will show up some time between now and the 23rd. 


I can only imagine what condition that poor thing is going to be in.


Not a happy camper right now.    Excuse me while I go pout......


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so true!  Are y'all ready for this one?
> 
> 
> My package has never even reached UPS.  QVC uses an independent carrier to get packages to the shipping company and something has happened between QVC and UPS.  I contacted UPS and got the standard spiel which is no different than what tracking shows.
> 
> 
> So I called QVC and the very nice customer service rep told me their information shows I won't get the package until the 23rd.  She told me that something happened and they are anticipating a delay.  (Well, duh).
> 
> 
> So basically, my package will show up some time between now and the 23rd.
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what condition that poor thing is going to be in.
> 
> 
> Not a happy camper right now.    Excuse me while I go pout......



Totally unacceptable! I would, at the very least, demand a refund on the shipping fee


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so true!  Are y'all ready for this one?
> 
> 
> My package has never even reached UPS.  QVC uses an independent carrier to get packages to the shipping company and something has happened between QVC and UPS.  I contacted UPS and got the standard spiel which is no different than what tracking shows.
> 
> 
> So I called QVC and the very nice customer service rep told me their information shows I won't get the package until the 23rd.  She told me that something happened and they are anticipating a delay.  (Well, duh).
> 
> 
> So basically, my package will show up some time between now and the 23rd.
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what condition that poor thing is going to be in.
> 
> 
> Not a happy camper right now.    Excuse me while I go pout......




I wonder if this is one if those cases when they tell you the way far out there date because they have to cover themselves. If you look at the item in your order history right when it ships the expected delivery date is like two weeks out usually. 
 I Think it's to cover themselves, because it never takes that long in reality. I think you might still get luckier than the 23rd. Hopefully....


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so true!  Are y'all ready for this one?
> 
> 
> My package has never even reached UPS.  QVC uses an independent carrier to get packages to the shipping company and something has happened between QVC and UPS.  I contacted UPS and got the standard spiel which is no different than what tracking shows.
> 
> 
> So I called QVC and the very nice customer service rep told me their information shows I won't get the package until the 23rd.  She told me that something happened and they are anticipating a delay.  (Well, duh).
> 
> 
> So basically, my package will show up some time between now and the 23rd.
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what condition that poor thing is going to be in.
> 
> 
> Not a happy camper right now.    Excuse me while I go pout......



Ugggggggggggggh.   How annoying is that??  Stupid QVC.   First, your item sits in "Processing" for a week.   Then they print a label and it sits there another week.  SO annoying.   Zappos has free shipping and your stuff is overnighted.   If they had easy pay, they would be golden.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I wonder if this is one if those cases when they tell you the way far out there date because they have to cover themselves. If you look at the item in your order history right when it ships the expected delivery date is like two weeks out usually.
> I Think it's to cover themselves, because it never takes that long in reality. I think you might still get luckier than the 23rd. Hopefully....





Interesting point.  Even now the estimated delivery date showing on qvc is the 15th.  The qvc customer service rep said she can see additional tracking information that I can't see even with using ups my choice, and her screen showed a rescheduled estimated delivery of the 23rd.  


I'm an impatient person!  I don't want to wait until the bloody 23rd.   I just hope Flo is in good shape when she finally makes her trip around the world to get to me.  


If not, that baby is gonna be returned immediately.  I'm not spending that kind of money on a damaged bag.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Do you know the disposition of your 1975 biscuit tassel?





Out for delivery today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Interesting point.  Even now the estimated delivery date showing on qvc is the 15th.  *The qvc customer service rep said she can see additional tracking information that I can't see even with using ups my choice, and her screen showed a rescheduled estimated delivery of the 23rd.*



OK, I'm calling BS on that QVC rep...unless the damn bag is still sitting in their warehouse.  UPS would definitely have more updated info if UPS actually HAS the box.  

Sorry you are so frustrated.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so true!  Are y'all ready for this one?
> 
> 
> My package has never even reached UPS.  QVC uses an independent carrier to get packages to the shipping company and something has happened between QVC and UPS.  I contacted UPS and got the standard spiel which is no different than what tracking shows.
> 
> 
> So I called QVC and the very nice customer service rep told me their information shows I won't get the package until the 23rd.  She told me that something happened and they are anticipating a delay.  (Well, duh).
> 
> 
> So basically, my package will show up some time between now and the 23rd.
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what condition that poor thing is going to be in.
> 
> 
> Not a happy camper right now.    Excuse me while I go pout......





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Interesting point.  Even now the estimated delivery date showing on qvc is the 15th.  The qvc customer service rep said she can see additional tracking information that I can't see even with using ups my choice, and her screen showed a rescheduled estimated delivery of the 23rd.
> 
> 
> I'm an impatient person!  I don't want to wait until the bloody 23rd.   I just hope Flo is in good shape when she finally makes her trip around the world to get to me.
> 
> 
> If not, that baby is gonna be returned immediately.  I'm not spending that kind of money on a damaged bag.





That's absolutely ridiculous! 
If I were you I would have told the CS lady to request the package to be returned to them. It's clearly that if the date is so far out, it has not reached UPS, so they should be able to recall it. That I was not interested anymore. Then I would call the outlet and order from there.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Interesting point.  Even now the estimated delivery date showing on qvc is the 15th.  The qvc customer service rep said she can see additional tracking information that I can't see even with using ups my choice, and her screen showed a rescheduled estimated delivery of the 23rd.
> 
> 
> I'm an impatient person!  I don't want to wait until the bloody 23rd.   I just hope Flo is in good shape when she finally makes her trip around the world to get to me.
> 
> 
> If not, that baby is gonna be returned immediately.  I'm not spending that kind of money on a damaged bag.



So frustrating.  Let's hope they are wrong and the bag is in good shape.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous!
> If I were you I would have told the CS lady to request the package to be returned to them. It's clearly that if the date is so far out, it has not reached UPS, so they should be able to recall it. That I was not interested anymore. Then I would call the outlet and order from there.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'm calling BS on that QVC rep...unless the damn bag is still sitting in their warehouse.  UPS would definitely have more updated info if UPS actually HAS the box.
> 
> Sorry you are so frustrated.





MaryBel said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous!
> If I were you I would have told the CS lady to request the package to be returned to them. It's clearly that if the date is so far out, it has not reached UPS, so they should be able to recall it. That I was not interested anymore. Then I would call the outlet and order from there.





Hmmmm... it could be both qvc and ups were feeding me a line of ****.  I told the qvc rep that I wanted to cancel my order and she said I couldn't since it has already left their facility.  


That and the ups rep telling me that qvc uses an independent carrier to transport packages from their facility to ups made me think the problem lies with the independent carrier. 


So...... at this point I wait. Depending on when I get the package and the condition, will determine what I do next.  


I gotta tell you this is making me hesitate to order from QVC anymore.  The pebbled satchel I got last week and Ocean Flo this week are the first time I've ordered from them in two years. Now I remember why I stopped.  Takes too long to get anything.


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Whine Alert**
> 
> I sure wish UPS tracking would update and tell me where my Ocean Flo is. It still shows the status from the 10th that it's on the way to the ups facility. Which means no delivery date yet. Could be today. Could be Monday.....
> 
> Carry on.




You will love it when it arrives. Mine arrived today
I love it


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> You will love it when it arrives. Mine arrived today
> I love it







Yay!  Have you posted pictures yet?  I have to live vicariously through others as I wait, lol.


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay!  Have you posted pictures yet?  I have to live vicariously through others as I wait, lol.



Yep. Posted in mini reveal


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Yep. Posted in mini reveal





Thanks!  I just saw your post and she if beautiful!  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## elbgrl

QVC's shipping is the worst!  Slow to process and ship, and tracking numbers rarely work.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> QVC's shipping is the worst!  Slow to process and ship, and tracking numbers rarely work.







Yes, it's all coming back to me now, lol. 


I guess the fast shipping of my ivy pebbled satchel last week was a fluke.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Cate, the regular DB satchel is a medium bag but fits a lot! I have a few of those satchels and I'm always surprised how much you can put on them. It's because of the design of the bag, the bottom is very wide so it has lots of space. It's just the right size for Daily use. I totally recommend it!



Good to know it holds a lot, I'm sure it will be fine.  I was thinking it's pretty close in size to my Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel, and that holds plenty.  I think the DB Satchel probably opens wider, due to no pockets on the front.  

I was hoping that I Love Dooney would rotate that into the $79 - $99 special, but they probably will wait until right after I order it!!!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Good to know it holds a lot, I'm sure it will be fine.  I was thinking it's pretty close in size to my Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel, and that holds plenty.  I think the DB Satchel probably opens wider, due to no pockets on the front.
> 
> I was hoping that I Love Dooney would rotate that into the $79 - $99 special, but they probably will wait until right after I order it!!!





I think the DB satchel has a wider base, so even though is a bit shorter that the double pocket satchel, it fist more.


----------



## MaryBel

Ugh, UPS is ruining my weekend! 
Normally UPS man is here before 2pm. 3:45 now and he's nowhere to be found. I just hope he comes before DH does.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Ugh, UPS is ruining my weekend!
> Normally UPS man is here before 2pm. 3:45 now and he's nowhere to be found. I just hope he comes before DH does.



We need to start a "How UPS ruined my marriage" thread lol

I've actually had to run out and throw packages in the trunk so hubby doesn't see them and wait for him to go to work and get them out lol

Its funny when it's candles. We will get in the car to go somewhere and he comments on how nice the car smells


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> We need to start a "How UPS ruined my marriage" thread lol
> 
> I've actually had to run out and throw packages in the trunk so hubby doesn't see them and wait for him to go to work and get them out lol
> 
> Its funny when it's candles. We will get in the car to go somewhere and he comments on how nice the car smells


Haha, that's funny!  Hubby is outside mowing and I have nothing arriving today.  However, he did catch me unloading the trunk, so he saw my shopping bag from Macy's.  Had to look for clothes today and with clearance and sale prices and extra 20%, damage was low.....LOL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> *We need to start a "How UPS ruined my marriage" thread *lol
> 
> I've actually had to run out and throw packages in the trunk so hubby doesn't see them and wait for him to go to work and get them out lol
> 
> Its funny when it's candles. We will get in the car to go somewhere and he comments on how nice the car smells


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> We need to start a "How UPS ruined my marriage" thread lol
> 
> I've actually had to run out and throw packages in the trunk so hubby doesn't see them and wait for him to go to work and get them out lol
> 
> Its funny when it's candles. We will get in the car to go somewhere and he comments on how nice the car smells




Hahahahahaha! You are cracking me up......because I do that too! Lol. It's usually when I come home from sneaking to the outlet early in the morning when he's still sleeping. I have to leave the bags in the trunk until he goes somewhere or takes a nap. Most of the time I can go and come home before he even wakes up. Yes....he's an overgrown college student. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> We need to start a "How UPS ruined my marriage" thread lol




Someone might get the wrong idea about the man in brown. Lol!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Hahahahahaha! You are cracking me up......because I do that too! Lol. It's usually when I come home from sneaking to the outlet early in the morning when he's still sleeping. I have to leave the bags in the trunk until he goes somewhere or takes a nap. Most of the time I can go and come home before he even wakes up. Yes....he's an overgrown college student. Lol.











Twoboyz said:


> Someone might get the wrong idea about the man in brown. Lol!



 Ahahahaha


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Hahahahahaha! You are cracking me up......because I do that too! Lol. It's usually when I come home from sneaking to the outlet early in the morning when he's still sleeping. I have to leave the bags in the trunk until he goes somewhere or takes a nap. Most of the time I can go and come home before he even wakes up. Yes....he's an overgrown college student. Lol.





I too leave the bags in the trunk! 


Well, DH is here but not UPS. Hopefully I can catch him before he rings the bell.


ETA: I caught him. DH was in the kitchen and I saw the truck, grabbed the keys of my car and went out. Received the box, put it in the trunk and came back asking DH if he had my son's sunglasses on his car. I pretended I was looking for them in my car. And then I was thinking when can I get my package out. DH decided to go to the store so he just left. Out I go.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> I too leave the bags in the trunk!
> 
> 
> Well, DH is here but not UPS. Hopefully I can catch him before he rings the bell.



Time to go into ninja mode lol


----------



## lisa.nickel

MaryBel said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous!
> If I were you I would have told the CS lady to request the package to be returned to them. It's clearly that if the date is so far out, it has not reached UPS, so they should be able to recall it. That I was not interested anymore. Then I would call the outlet and order from there.




That's what I was thinking


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> Time to go into ninja mode lol








 MaryBel, tell your DH you have to go to look for something in your car then hide in the bushes until UPS comes!


----------



## MaryBel

Mission accomplished. Box inside the house, box in the recycle bin, quick pic, pose and bag is now in the closet 


Here's a the pick. Sorry for her appearance. She was packed in a box a bit small for her so she was a bit bent in some places. Once properly stuffed she will regain her normal appearance and will pose for pics again. 


The straps are long enough, yay! I can see this being one of my winter bags with the rainy winters we get here in WA.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *Mission accomplished*. Box inside the house, box in the recycle bin, quick pic, pose and bag is now in the closet
> 
> 
> Here's a the pick. Sorry for her appearance. She was packed in a box a bit small for her so she was a bit bent in some places. Once properly stuffed she will regain her normal appearance and will pose for pics again.
> 
> 
> The straps are long enough, yay! I can see this being one of my winter bags with the rainy winters we get here in WA.





Good job!


She's beautiful and perfect for the rainy winters!


Congrats!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Mission accomplished. Box inside the house, box in the recycle bin, quick pic, pose and bag is now in the closet
> 
> 
> Here's a the pick. Sorry for her appearance. She was packed in a box a bit small for her so she was a bit bent in some places. Once properly stuffed she will regain her normal appearance and will pose for pics again.
> 
> 
> The straps are long enough, yay! I can see this being one of my winter bags with the rainy winters we get here in WA.



You are stealthy! Beautiful bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Mission accomplished. Box inside the house, box in the recycle bin, quick pic, pose and bag is now in the closet
> 
> 
> Here's a the pick. Sorry for her appearance. She was packed in a box a bit small for her so she was a bit bent in some places. Once properly stuffed she will regain her normal appearance and will pose for pics again.
> 
> 
> The straps are long enough, yay! I can see this being one of my winter bags with the rainy winters we get here in WA.




Y'all are making me want one if these totes!  Very pretty. I love how you got her in to the house, lol. 

My DH never says anything about all the bags I have, but I don't flaunt it either. 

Also, as long as he hunts and fishes, I'm golden. My spending doesn't begin to touch his.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> *Mission accomplished. Box inside the house, box in the recycle bin, quick pic, pose and bag is now in the closet *
> 
> 
> Here's a the pick. Sorry for her appearance. She was packed in a box a bit small for her so she was a bit bent in some places. Once properly stuffed she will regain her normal appearance and will pose for pics again.
> 
> 
> The straps are long enough, yay! I can see this being one of my winter bags with the rainy winters we get here in WA.



MB. Same for me. Lololololol


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I too leave the bags in the trunk!
> 
> 
> Well, DH is here but not UPS. Hopefully I can catch him before he rings the bell.
> 
> 
> ETA: I caught him. DH was in the kitchen and I saw the truck, grabbed the keys of my car and went out. Received the box, put it in the trunk and came back asking DH if he had my son's sunglasses on his car. I pretended I was looking for them in my car. And then I was thinking when can I get my package out. DH decided to go to the store so he just left. Out I go.




Haha! Nice work MaryBel!! Very nice... That was close. I hate when they ring the bell. Doesn't he know we are watching all day and we don't need a warning when he drops off the package?!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Mission accomplished. Box inside the house, box in the recycle bin, quick pic, pose and bag is now in the closet
> 
> 
> Here's a the pick. Sorry for her appearance. She was packed in a box a bit small for her so she was a bit bent in some places. Once properly stuffed she will regain her normal appearance and will pose for pics again.
> 
> 
> The straps are long enough, yay! I can see this being one of my winter bags with the rainy winters we get here in WA.




Beautiful! I just love this pattern and color.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! Nice work MaryBel!! Very nice... That was close. I hate when they ring the bell. Doesn't he know we are watching all day and we don't need a warning when he drops off the package?!



At least y'all's (new word!) Guys ring the bell... mine knocks like he's the frigging SWAT team lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> At least y'all's (new word!) Guys ring the bell... mine knocks like he's the frigging SWAT team lol




 lol ! !


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Good job!
> 
> She's beautiful and perfect for the rainy winters!
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks GF!



Gilmoregirl said:


> You are stealthy! Beautiful bag!




Yes I'm. Well, you know what they say: practice makes perfect!  
Thank you!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Y'all are making me want one if these totes!  Very pretty. I love how you got her in to the house, lol.
> 
> My DH never says anything about all the bags I have, but I don't flaunt it either.
> 
> Also, as long as he hunts and fishes, I'm golden. My spending doesn't begin to touch his.




Thanks!
Mine didn't use to, but after we moved last year and he realized how many bags I actually have, now I get the comments! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> MB. Same for me. Lololololol




Thanks GF!



Twoboyz said:


> Haha! Nice work MaryBel!! Very nice... That was close. I hate when they ring the bell. Doesn't he know we are watching all day and we don't need a warning when he drops off the package?!




Thank you! I know, don't they know we are on the other side of the door, duh!



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I just love this pattern and color.





Thank you!






Gilmoregirl said:


> At least y'all's (new word!) Guys ring the bell... *mine knocks like he's the frigging SWAT team* lol








Love the new word!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I too leave the bags in the trunk!
> 
> 
> Well, DH is here but not UPS. Hopefully I can catch him before he rings the bell.
> 
> 
> ETA: I caught him. DH was in the kitchen and I saw the truck, grabbed the keys of my car and went out. Received the box, put it in the trunk and came back asking DH if he had my son's sunglasses on his car. I pretended I was looking for them in my car. And then I was thinking when can I get my package out. DH decided to go to the store so he just left. Out I go.



Woman you sound just like me. We would be a good team, you and I. We could get some sneaky stuff accomplished. Between your car trunk and my strategically placed shrubbery, we could buy it ALL.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Mission accomplished. Box inside the house, box in the recycle bin, quick pic, pose and bag is now in the closet
> 
> 
> Here's a the pick. Sorry for her appearance. She was packed in a box a bit small for her so she was a bit bent in some places. Once properly stuffed she will regain her normal appearance and will pose for pics again.
> 
> 
> The straps are long enough, yay! I can see this being one of my winter bags with the rainy winters we get here in WA.



Love it! My mouth hangs open every time someone posts a new 1975 biscuit piece. Enjoy! I know I'm enjoying mine!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> We need to start a "How UPS ruined my marriage" thread lol
> 
> I've actually had to run out and throw packages in the trunk so hubby doesn't see them and wait for him to go to work and get them out lol
> 
> Its funny when it's candles. We will get in the car to go somewhere and he comments on how nice the car smells



This is freaking hilarious. "How UPS ruined my marriage" thread. We also need to make a movie about it. We could all take turns playing the ill timed UPS man that shatters relationships and leaves a wake of arguing behind him.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Mission accomplished. Box inside the house, box in the recycle bin, quick pic, pose and bag is now in the closet
> 
> 
> Here's a the pick. Sorry for her appearance. She was packed in a box a bit small for her so she was a bit bent in some places. Once properly stuffed she will regain her normal appearance and will pose for pics again.
> 
> 
> The straps are long enough, yay! I can see this being one of my winter bags with the rainy winters we get here in WA.



Just came to stalk your picture again. I do believe I will be changing back in to my 1975 shopper.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Whaddaya know!  I just checked tracking and Ocean Flo is scheduled to deliver to me on Monday.  Crazy UPS and QVC!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Whaddaya know!  I just checked tracking and Ocean Flo is scheduled to deliver to me on Monday.  Crazy UPS and QVC!



Man! Today is YOUR day! Lol yay!


----------



## jenn805

Gilmoregirl said:


> We need to start a "How UPS ruined my marriage" thread lol
> 
> I've actually had to run out and throw packages in the trunk so hubby doesn't see them and wait for him to go to work and get them out lol
> 
> Its funny when it's candles. We will get in the car to go somewhere and he comments on how nice the car smells



Lol. I hide bagd in my trunk and daughters closet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Man! Today is YOUR day! Lol yay!


 
Hopefully, it's for real, lol, and they aren't teasing me.  But it did show the package is now in Jackson, MS.  After that,  it gets to my area.  So fingers crossed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Mission accomplished. Box inside the house, box in the recycle bin, quick pic, pose and bag is now in the closet
> 
> 
> Here's a the pick. Sorry for her appearance. She was packed in a box a bit small for her so she was a bit bent in some places. Once properly stuffed she will regain her normal appearance and will pose for pics again.
> 
> 
> The straps are long enough, yay! I can see this being one of my winter bags with the rainy winters we get here in WA.




Yay!!! Beautiful and glad the straps are long enough. It didn't work for me. I like to be able to put it over my shoulder with one hand. My elbow always got caught. &#128547;


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Whaddaya know!  I just checked tracking and Ocean Flo is scheduled to deliver to me on Monday.  Crazy UPS and QVC!




I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to see it.


 
Thanks!  Me too!  I got an email from UPS My Choice telling me delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.  UPS doesn't get to me until around 5:30, 6:00 so it will be a late reveal.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  Me too!  I got an email from UPS My Choice telling me delivery is scheduled for tomorrow.  UPS doesn't get to me until around 5:30, 6:00 so it will be a late reveal.




It's going to be a lonnnggggg day (sigh)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> It's going to be a lonnnggggg day (sigh)




I know, double sigh....


----------



## Vicmarie

Ordered a small grey flo !! I should be able to call tomorrow and get a tracking number


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Ordered a small grey flo !! I should be able to call tomorrow and get a tracking number




Yay!!!! Congrats... Did you pay full price? Or did you order through outlet?


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> Ordered a small grey flo !! I should be able to call tomorrow and get a tracking number




Very, very exciting!!! Can't wait to see. Love the grey and looove the satchels.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay!!!! Congrats... Did you pay full price? Or did you order through outlet?




I had a 90 dollar credit through the trade in program .. Came out to 285 with shipping already included in that price . . I know it'll eventually hit outlets but I couldn't wait


----------



## Vicmarie

Bobetta said:


> Very, very exciting!!! Can't wait to see. Love the grey and looove the satchels.




I'm so excited too ! I was even gonna ask for faster shipping but I forgot ! I remembered after I hung up !! Can't wait I hope she's pretty


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Woman you sound just like me. We would be a good team, you and I. We could get some sneaky stuff accomplished. Between your car trunk and my strategically placed shrubbery, we could buy it ALL.









Springer said:


> Love it! My mouth hangs open every time someone posts a new 1975 biscuit piece. Enjoy! I know I'm enjoying mine!





Thank you! I need to go and play with her a bit. Haven't had a chance since I got her.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Whaddaya know!  I just checked tracking and Ocean Flo is scheduled to deliver to me on Monday.  Crazy UPS and QVC!




Yay, good to hear! I hope the UPS man makes an early delivery!



jenn805 said:


> Lol. I hide bagd in my trunk and daughters closet.





 The things we do for our bags!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay!!! Beautiful and glad the straps are long enough. It didn't work for me. I like to be able to put it over my shoulder with one hand. My elbow always got caught. &#128547;




Thank you Pcan!
Sorry it didn't work for you. 



Vicmarie said:


> Ordered a small grey flo !! I should be able to call tomorrow and get a tracking number




Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ordered a small grey flo !! I should be able to call tomorrow and get a tracking number




Yay! I can't wait to see!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My favorite words....Out For Delivery!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

She's here!!  Pics in the mini reveal thread!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Got the alert from my ups that my Buckley bag is out for delivery today.  I hope she comes early and I hope she is perfect.  I even went out and bought an mk Fulton to go with her since I don't have a brown wallet.....


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Got the alert from my ups that my Buckley bag is out for delivery today.  I hope she comes early and I hope she is perfect.  I even went out and bought an mk Fulton to go with her since I don't have a brown wallet.....




Oohhh can't wait! It's going to be another great reveal day.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I had a 90 dollar credit through the trade in program .. Came out to 285 with shipping already included in that price . . I know it'll eventually hit outlets but I couldn't wait




You still came out good. Who knows when it will hit the outlets and they will go like hot cakes. Can't wait to see her. &#128525;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Got the alert from my ups that my Buckley bag is out for delivery today.  I hope she comes early and I hope she is perfect.  I even went out and bought an mk Fulton to go with her since I don't have a brown wallet.....



So jelly! Can't wait for the reveal...c'mon Mr. Brown!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Got the alert from my ups that my Buckley bag is out for delivery today.  I hope she comes early and I hope she is perfect.  I even went out and bought an mk Fulton to go with her since I don't have a brown wallet.....




Looking forward to your reveal pics. That's another bag I could go for.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I have two coming -if not today then TOMORROW !!!!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have two coming -if not today then TOMORROW !!!!!!



I'm so jelly that I just twitched!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm so jelly that I just twitched!


 
well - I might TWITCH when I see these bad BOYS in person!!!!!
I cant WAIT!!! I got two pair of boots coming - OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> well - I might TWITCH when I see these bad BOYS in person!!!!!
> I cant WAIT!!! I got two pair of boots coming - OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!



Be still my heart! I've been boot shopping for 3 days lol


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> well - I might TWITCH when I see these bad BOYS in person!!!!!
> I cant WAIT!!! I got two pair of boots coming - OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!




I can't wait to see!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Be still my heart! I've been boot shopping for 3 days lol


 

I heart BOOTS!!!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I heart BOOTS!!!




Me too, tall boots, short boots, any kind of boots!
Waiting for another pair today, the same style as the burgundy ones I posted with my crimson flo but now in black!


Also waiting for a MK wallet and a coach watch today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Me too, tall boots, short boots, any kind of boots!
> Waiting for another pair today, the same style as the burgundy ones I posted with my crimson flo but now in black!
> 
> 
> Also waiting for a MK wallet and a coach watch today.


 

Boots came - they were on QVC Sat - I got tan and Brown!!! I really like them mid calf

I am waiting for a FEW goodies from Coach 
they ALL arrive on Thursday!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Boots came - they were on QVC Sat - I got tan and Brown!!! I really like them mid calf
> 
> I am waiting for a FEW goodies from Coach
> they ALL arrive on Thursday!!!!!




Do you have pics? I missed all the shows during the weekend, so no clue which ones, or item # to see.


Oooh, what are you getting from coach?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Do you have pics? I missed all the shows during the weekend, so no clue which ones, or item # to see.
> 
> 
> Oooh, what are you getting from coach?


 
a256861
Coach Oldie but GOODIES


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> a256861
> Coach Oldie but GOODIES




Those boots are cute. Which colors did you get?
Did you get the denim tote?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Those boots are cute. Which colors did you get?
> Did you get the denim tote?


 

No on denim tote
but got a PA on my woven slate Laila!!!!

I got boots in tan and brown!!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> a256861
> Coach Oldie but GOODIES




Those are really cute. I love boots too. I have these coming in the cognac.....I hope. I'm on wait list.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Has anyone ordered from Just Fab? They have some crazy cute styles cheap... but they're just generics I think


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Those are really cute. I love boots too. I have these coming in the cognac.....I hope. I'm on wait list.
> 
> View attachment 2752514


 

I LIKE these


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I LIKE these




Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Has anyone ordered from Just Fab? They have some crazy cute styles cheap... but they're just generics I think




No, I've never heard of them before. I'm going to take a look though.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No on denim tote
> but got a PA on my woven slate Laila!!!!
> 
> I got boots in tan and brown!!!!!!!




That makes stale Laila even better!
Nice choices on the boots!


Can't wait for the reveal of the goodies!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Those are really cute. I love boots too. I have these coming in the cognac.....I hope. I'm on wait list.
> 
> View attachment 2752514





These are nice! I hope you get them soon.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> No, I've never heard of them before. I'm going to take a look though.



They say two pair for 39.99 free ship lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> They say two pair for 39.99 free ship lol




Wow that's a great deal!  I looked on the website and I thought they were $39.00 each. They have some cute styles.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> These are nice! I hope you get them soon.




Thanks!


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> Those are really cute. I love boots too. I have these coming in the cognac.....I hope. I'm on wait list.
> 
> View attachment 2752514



Those are cute boots.


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Those are cute boots.




Thanks Jenn


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Wow that's a great deal!  I looked on the website and I thought they were $39.00 each. They have some cute styles.



From their Facebook... I might be ordering some


----------



## Di 623

Google reviews of JustFab, or check out posts on their FB page. Lots of complaints of the way they run their business. I checked into it a while ago and didn't like that it was a subscription service, so I never joined. A lot of people never researched it and are now out a lot of money. 

Be careful. Also heard the quality isn't good.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> Google reviews of JustFab, or check out posts on their FB page. Lots of complaints of the way they run their business. I checked into it a while ago and didn't like that it was a subscription service, so I never joined. A lot of people never researched it and are now out a lot of money.
> 
> Be careful. Also heard the quality isn't good.



I was ok with the subscription (cuz I like shoes lol) but I was concerned about the quality at that price point. You get what you pay for lol I don't buy Dooney for the name  it's because I like the quality...


----------



## Nebo

I wish I could get replay boots here. Italian brand, quality is out of this world. I still have a pair of their high heel boots, knee height.. the only thing that has worn out is the insole... They were 500$, but considering I have them still and it has been 9 years.... 
Maybe they'll have some nice models when I go back to Europe. They have changed designers and the models are not the same. Hate when that happens.

Do you girls buy FRYE boots? This two brands are somewhat similar.


----------



## Di 623

I've been dying for a pair of Frye boots, just never pulled the trigger on them.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

They're on the list  My old boss owned a few pairs... what I wouldn't have done to see her shoe closet lol she worked for "spending money" as her hubby was a CEO of a global company. Her salary was well into 6 digits. I was always jealous of her boots...and her implants lol


----------



## lovethatduck

Tomorrow's the day!

Going down to Macy's to pick up this zip zip satchel. &#128522;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> Tomorrow's the day!
> 
> Going down to Macy's to pick up this zip zip satchel. &#128522;



Yay! You get to be MRS. Brown lol


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Tomorrow's the day!
> 
> Going down to Macy's to pick up this zip zip satchel. &#128522;



Yay!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics of your new beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Tomorrow's the day!
> 
> Going down to Macy's to pick up this zip zip satchel. &#128522;



Yay!  Can't wait for reveal pics!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Time to stalk Mr Brown for my two goodies


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> From their Facebook... I might be ordering some




Oh, good to know. Thanks GG!


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Google reviews of JustFab, or check out posts on their FB page. Lots of complaints of the way they run their business. I checked into it a while ago and didn't like that it was a subscription service, so I never joined. A lot of people never researched it and are now out a lot of money.
> 
> Be careful. Also heard the quality isn't good.




Thanks Di. I try to stay away from subscription services because you practically need a lawyer to get out of them. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> They're on the list  My old boss owned a few pairs... what I wouldn't have done to see her shoe closet lol she worked for "spending money" as her hubby was a CEO of a global company. Her salary was well into 6 digits. I was always jealous of her boots...and her implants lol




Rotflmao! A six digit spending money salary...dang.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Tomorrow's the day!
> 
> 
> 
> Going down to Macy's to pick up this zip zip satchel. &#128522;




Yay! Pick up day is so exciting.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Time to stalk Mr Brown for my two goodies




I've been waiting for your two goodies.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I've been waiting for your two goodies.


 

T, me to - fingers crossed they are both LOVE


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Time to stalk Mr Brown for my two goodies



What kind of goodies are you getting???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> What kind of goodies are you getting???


 
You have one  a lil suprise


----------



## Vicmarie

Grey flo to be delivered on Friday !!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Looking forward to seeing all the reveals!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Grey flo to be delivered on Friday !!!




Yay! You can embark in your weekend with your new lovely gray bag


----------



## MaryBel

I'll be picking up my goodies at Macy's too. Can't wait for lunch time to go and pick them up!


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> a256861
> Coach Oldie but GOODIES



*Isaac Mizrahi Live! Gored Leather Mid Shaft Boots*


Hey, I'm looking at these boots but have wide size and a wide calf.  How is the fit on these?  You probably have a small foot, right?!?  They sound dreamy comfortable, I just figure they won't fit me, but really wanna give them a try.  Any mod shots of these?  LOL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> *Isaac Mizrahi Live! Gored Leather Mid Shaft Boots*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm looking at these boots but have wide size and a wide calf.  How is the fit on these?  You probably have a small foot, right?!?  They sound dreamy comfortable, I just figure they won't fit me, but really wanna give them a try.  Any mod shots of these?  LOL


 

love the fit and NO I have a big FOOT 9.5 
No mods but might have some later


----------



## Vicmarie

I'm dying for my grey flo . How am I gonna do another 24 hours ...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> I'm dying for my grey flo . How am I gonna do another 24 hours ...



Lol! Been there... how do you survive? I shop for accessories lol


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! Been there... how do you survive? I shop for accessories lol



&#128070;This!

I was gonna say.  Shopping, any kind of shopping--grocery shop if you have to. &#128522;


----------



## Vicmarie

Hahhaha such enablers you are !! Loving it though ! I DO need to go to Target ..


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> T, me to - fingers crossed they are both LOVE





Where are the goodies? Has Mr. Brown pants stopped already?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Where are the goodies? Has Mr. Brown pants stopped already?



Yes. I peed a lil


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. I peed a lil





LOL
Show us!


----------



## MaryBel

Brown truck just drove by and did not stop 
Wasn't expecting anything yet but still


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> LOL
> Show us!


I did in mini reveal yesterday. You talkin abt Dooney right?


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I did in mini reveal yesterday. You talkin abt Dooney right?





no, the coach goodies, which I just saw in the coach thread...Love them!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My favorite words..... Out for delivery!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My favorite words..... Out for delivery!




Mine too! I can't wait


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Brown truck just drove by and did not stop
> Wasn't expecting anything yet but still


----------



## Vicmarie

Mines out for delivery too !!


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> Mines out for delivery too !!


See?  You made it.  Almost here.&#128522;


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> see?  You made it.  Almost here.&#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2755320



Oooopsie!

Spoke too soon.
&#128514;


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2755320




Rotflmao!


----------



## Vicmarie

It is horrible !! Sending it back !! Pix in reveal thread


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Tomorrow (Monday), my as is Violet Flo will arrive!  Fingers crossed she's in good shape!  And curses, that I have to wait until the end of the day to get her!!  

I need to go look at Springers pics of her Violet Flo......


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tomorrow (Monday), my as is Violet Flo will arrive!  Fingers crossed she's in good shape!  And curses, that I have to wait until the end of the day to get her!!
> 
> I need to go look at Springers pics of her Violet Flo......



YESSSSSS!!!!!! I am very excited about your violet. I forget what size you ordered.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tomorrow (Monday), my as is Violet Flo will arrive!  Fingers crossed she's in good shape!  And curses, that I have to wait until the end of the day to get her!!
> 
> I need to go look at Springers pics of her Violet Flo......




Here you go NAC, that way you can have easy reference!










Amazes me how this is the exact shade of violet my clayton is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> YESSSSSS!!!!!! I am very excited about your violet. I forget what size you ordered.




I'm excited too!  Tomorrow is going to go by so slowly, lol. I got the small Flo. That seems to work best for me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Here you go NAC, that way you can have easy reference!
> 
> View attachment 2757349
> 
> View attachment 2757350
> 
> View attachment 2757351
> 
> View attachment 2757352
> 
> 
> Amazes me how this is the exact shade of violet my clayton is.
> 
> View attachment 2757353
> 
> View attachment 2757354
> 
> View attachment 2757355




Ahhhh, thank you, Springer!


----------



## elbgrl

Springer said:


> Here you go NAC, that way you can have easy reference!
> 
> View attachment 2757349
> 
> View attachment 2757350
> 
> View attachment 2757351
> 
> View attachment 2757352
> 
> 
> Amazes me how this is the exact shade of violet my clayton is.
> 
> View attachment 2757353
> 
> View attachment 2757354
> 
> View attachment 2757355



Now springer, that's some purse porn!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Now springer, that's some purse porn!


True this


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Coming to mama this week... Coach Edie Metallic... saw it at Macy's and fell in love!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Coming to mama this week... Coach Edie Metallic... saw it at Macy's and fell in love!




Beautiful!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Coming to mama this week... Coach Edie Metallic... saw it at Macy's and fell in love!



Ok. Now that is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! Omg I love it!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tomorrow (Monday), my as is Violet Flo will arrive!  Fingers crossed she's in good shape!  And curses, that I have to wait until the end of the day to get her!!
> 
> I need to go look at Springers pics of her Violet Flo......




I'm crossing my fingers for you! I can't wait to see.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!



I'm so excited! My first coach in a year and a half lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm so excited! My first coach in a year and a half lol




Congrats! I do love those metallics.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Coming to mama this week... Coach Edie Metallic... saw it at Macy's and fell in love!


Boooyah. Congrats. Did u twerk?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Boooyah. Congrats. Did u twerk?



I did! Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> I did! Lol


I knew it!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Coming to mama this week... Coach Edie Metallic... saw it at Macy's and fell in love!




OMG 
Love it!


Congrats!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> OMG
> Love it!
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Ty


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, we just got home from vacation and I have packages on hold at UPS for me to pick up!!      I have lots of goodies coming; three Coach bags, a Dooney satchel and a wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Coming to mama this week... Coach Edie Metallic... saw it at Macy's and fell in love!



   Edie looks like Phoebe's big sis!!   I have 4 Phoebes and I LOOOOOOVE them.     I can't wait to see your Edie!   

I ordered two of the Coach Crosby carryalls... mink and zebra!!!   They will be here on Tuesday.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie looks like Phoebe's big sis!!   I have 4 Phoebes and I LOOOOOOVE them.     I can't wait to see your Edie!
> 
> I ordered two of the Coach Crosby carryalls... mink and zebra!!!   They will be here on Tuesday.


I have a goodie coming on Tuesday


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have a goodie coming on Tuesday


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Coming to mama this week... Coach Edie Metallic... saw it at Macy's and fell in love!


 

Pretty!  Is that Gunmetal?  I haven't looked at this IRL - I wonder how Edie compares to Phoebe? 

Looking forward to your reveal pics.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for you! I can't wait to see.


 

Thanks!!  I'm hoping it's a good one and not a dud.  I hate shipping things back, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie looks like Phoebe's big sis!!   I have 4 Phoebes and I LOOOOOOVE them.     I can't wait to see your Edie!
> 
> I ordered two of the Coach Crosby carryalls... mink and zebra!!!   They will be here on Tuesday.


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have a goodie coming on Tuesday


 
Lots of goodies coming - that means lots of reveal pics!  Yay!!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie looks like Phoebe's big sis!!   I have 4 Phoebes and I LOOOOOOVE them.     I can't wait to see your Edie!
> 
> I ordered two of the Coach Crosby carryalls... mink and zebra!!!   They will be here on Tuesday.



I will be waiting for you to provide me with purse porn mam.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have a goodie coming on Tuesday



I have a goodie coming on Tuesday too! My signature white multi letter carrier that I will be utilizing two weekends from now.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!!  I'm hoping it's a good one and not a dud.  I hate shipping things back, lol.



I can't wait to see your new arrival tomorrow!


----------



## Springer

The only thing I am wondering about, which if it doesn't that's fine, I'm kinda expecting it won't but I'm wondering if my CCW will fit into my new letter carrier. If it doesn't, I can try the sig white multi phone/CC wallet that would actually match it. If that doesn't for either, I'll just put whatever things I need into the biscuit coin case and stick that little thing in there. Man I'm excited about this thing. It's going to be the smallest bag I have but I know I'm going to get so much use out of it and will make situations where I normally struggle to have all my things in a big bag that's in a situation not .......... Man I'm rambling. This thing is going to bring great convenience to my life.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie looks like Phoebe's big sis!!   I have 4 Phoebes and I LOOOOOOVE them.     I can't wait to see your Edie!
> 
> I ordered two of the Coach Crosby carryalls... mink and zebra!!!   They will be here on Tuesday.



The edie looks almost identical to Phoebe (I went looking for Phoebe lol) the leather seems different (smoother), and a new logo plate (not sure I'm crazy about it lol) but otherwise they seem the same. I used to have several signature Phoebe's but got rid of them all. Now I'm kicking myself in the bum! 

I went to our outlet first, she said they're expecting a big shipment of Phoebe's in this week  so she's going to call. I guess they are discontinuing them??


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  Is that Gunmetal?  I haven't looked at this IRL - I wonder how Edie compares to Phoebe?
> 
> Looking forward to your reveal pics.



See my reply to MB lol I think Phoebe and Edie are fraternal twins lol

It is gunmetal! (I just squealed AND twerked) I love gunmetal! Lol its called black nickle/gunmetal. And gorgeous in person! A lady had already snatched it up but she let me see it. I think she was tickled to see someone else as tickled as she was lol I came right home and ordered it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Edie looks like Phoebe's big sis!!   I have 4 Phoebes and I LOOOOOOVE them.     I can't wait to see your Edie!
> 
> I ordered two of the Coach Crosby carryalls... mink and zebra!!!   They will be here on Tuesday.



Those are so cute!







crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have a goodie coming on Tuesday



What it is?? I can keep a secret... c'mon... tell me...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> The only thing I am wondering about, which if it doesn't that's fine, I'm kinda expecting it won't but I'm wondering if my CCW will fit into my new letter carrier. If it doesn't, I can try the sig white multi phone/CC wallet that would actually match it. If that doesn't for either, I'll just put whatever things I need into the biscuit coin case and stick that little thing in there. Man I'm excited about this thing. It's going to be the smallest bag I have but I know I'm going to get so much use out of it and will make situations where I normally struggle to have all my things in a big bag that's in a situation not .......... Man I'm rambling. This thing is going to bring great convenience to my life.



I think... stress THINK... they will both fit, but it won't leave room for much else I don't think


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think... stress THINK... they will both fit, but it won't leave room for much else I don't think



That's what I was thinking too after I posted that. For what I'm wanting it for, my phone, cigs and some money, I would be better off just using the biscuit coin case instead of a wallet. That way everything is not crammed.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> That's what I was thinking too after I posted that. For what I'm wanting it for, my phone, cigs and some money, I would be better off just using the biscuit coin case instead of a wallet. That way everything is not crammed.



I agree... otherwise you'll get annoyed with trying to get things in and out of it and not use it lol


----------



## Springer

Ahhhh heck. Normally I would be thrilled with something I ordered arriving a day early but the old man is home today. What are the odds of that delivery getting bumped up a day. In the middle of posting this I looked at it again. Looks like it originated a mere 5-6 hours away from me. How about that. Oh well. A day without battle is a day not strengthening one's war technique. 

G, was it your idea to start a "how UPS ruined my marriage" thread! I would be posting: due to their extreme effiency, UPS delivered my package too soon. Lol. At least I get my letter carrier today.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Ahhhh heck. Normally I would be thrilled with something I ordered arriving a day early but the old man is home today. What are the odds of that delivery getting bumped up a day. In the middle of posting this I looked at it again. Looks like it originated a mere 5-6 hours away from me. How about that. Oh well. A day without battle is a day not strengthening one's war technique.
> 
> G, was it your idea to start a "how UPS ruined my marriage" thread! I would be posting: due to their extreme effiency, UPS delivered my package too soon. Lol. At least I get my letter carrier today.



Lol! Ha e you created a UPS My choice account? Pay $5 and you can reschedule your delivery lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> G, was it your idea to start a "how UPS ruined my marriage" thread! I would be posting: due to their extreme effiency, UPS delivered my package too soon. Lol. At least I get my letter carrier today.



Fortunately (or unfortunately.....depending on how you look...lol), there wouldn't be too many posts quite like yours.......


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! Ha e you created a UPS My choice account? Pay $5 and you can reschedule your delivery lol



Or just have them hold the package for pickup.      That's free.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Violet Flo is out for delivery!!  Hurry up quitting time!!  LOL!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Flo is out for delivery!!  Hurry up quitting time!!  LOL!




Now Violet is something to call in sick for. I wouldn't be able to concentrate. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Springer

I don't know how I managed it but I did. I was playing a game on Xbox when the doorbell rang. I looked confusingly at the door as if I did not anticipate the arrival of anything. The kicker here is the box was not as big and was kinda thinner and it was from Carson's, not dooney. I had my headphones on when he brought it and I grunted, gestured towards the bathroom and he took it there. Not long ago I received haircare by delivery so he must assume its from there. Heh heh heh.


----------



## Springer

Just snuck a few quick pics. I love it. This thing will be very handy! 

I put my CCW beside it to show it's size better. This thing is a little bigger than I thought it would be!


----------



## Nebo

Looking cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Just snuck a few quick pics. I love it. This thing will be very handy!
> 
> I put my CCW beside it to show it's size better. This thing is a little bigger than I thought it would be!
> 
> View attachment 2758229
> 
> View attachment 2758230
> 
> View attachment 2758231
> 
> View attachment 2758233


I need that wallet with a make case or two


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need that wallet with a make case or two



I love this wallet. The other CCW I have, the patent leather in ocean, is beautiful but I can't pull myself away from this wallet to use it. I love the way it looks but I LOVE the way it feels. I can't recommend it enough. Oh and I love the clear makeup cases although the large one has potential to be too big for some bags. It would fit in reg flo sat and clayton and bags like that but not my drawstring.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Just snuck a few quick pics. I love it. This thing will be very handy!
> 
> I put my CCW beside it to show it's size better. This thing is a little bigger than I thought it would be!
> 
> View attachment 2758229
> 
> View attachment 2758230
> 
> View attachment 2758231
> 
> View attachment 2758233



Love those multis--they're so happy!&#128522;


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Love those multis--they're so happy!&#128522;



They are such a happy looking pattern! And they make me happy when I look at them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Just snuck a few quick pics. I love it. This thing will be very handy!
> 
> I put my CCW beside it to show it's size better. This thing is a little bigger than I thought it would be!
> 
> View attachment 2758229
> 
> View attachment 2758230
> 
> View attachment 2758231
> 
> View attachment 2758233





Pretty!  Congrats! I really like the details on it.  And I love your wallet!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  Congrats! I really like the details on it.  And I love your wallet!



I saw you just posted in this thread and flew in here to see if it was because your violet had arrived! 

I wait with baited breath for your new arrival!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I don't know how I managed it but I did. I was playing a game on Xbox when the doorbell rang. I looked confusingly at the door as if I did not anticipate the arrival of anything. The kicker here is the box was not as big and was kinda thinner and it was from Carson's, not dooney. I had my headphones on when he brought it and I grunted, gestured towards the bathroom and he took it there. Not long ago I received haircare by delivery so he must assume its from there. Heh heh heh.




Quick thinking Springer. You're becoming a pro! Glad you love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Just snuck a few quick pics. I love it. This thing will be very handy!
> 
> I put my CCW beside it to show it's size better. This thing is a little bigger than I thought it would be!
> 
> View attachment 2758229
> 
> View attachment 2758230
> 
> View attachment 2758231
> 
> View attachment 2758233




It's so cute!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, we just got home from vacation and I have packages on hold at UPS for me to pick up!!      I have lots of goodies coming; three Coach bags, a Dooney satchel and a wallet.





Sooooo, where are the goodies?


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Just snuck a few quick pics. I love it. This thing will be very handy!
> 
> I put my CCW beside it to show it's size better. This thing is a little bigger than I thought it would be!
> 
> View attachment 2758229
> 
> View attachment 2758230
> 
> View attachment 2758231
> 
> View attachment 2758233




Your letter carrier is so cute! Congrats Springer!


----------



## MaryBel

I will be stalking UPS for my gray suede jacket but as always, who knows when it will make it here...I had forgotten how I hated waiting for packages when living on the west coast.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I don't know how I managed it but I did. I was playing a game on Xbox when the doorbell rang. I looked confusingly at the door as if I did not anticipate the arrival of anything. The kicker here is the box was not as big and was kinda thinner and it was from Carson's, not dooney. I had my headphones on when he brought it and I grunted, gestured towards the bathroom and he took it there. Not long ago I received haircare by delivery so he must assume its from there. Heh heh heh.


 



Springer said:


> Just snuck a few quick pics. I love it. This thing will be very handy!
> 
> I put my CCW beside it to show it's size better. This thing is a little bigger than I thought it would be!
> 
> View attachment 2758229
> 
> View attachment 2758230
> 
> View attachment 2758231
> 
> View attachment 2758233



Love it!   It looks like a great size and the colors are so vibrant.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sooooo, where are the goodies?



   I got the brindle Carlyle and wallet, plus the gray Dooney satchel today.  Two Coach Crosbys coming tomorrow, plus a croco zip zip and CCW coming from Macy's later in the week.   

Here's the Carlyle...love the bag but hate the saffiano wallet.  I'm returning the wallet.












I created a reveal thread on the gray Dooney satchel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> I saw you just posted in this thread and flew in here to see if it was because your violet had arrived!
> 
> I wait with baited breath for your new arrival!





Oops!  Sorry, I'm still at work (still have two hours to go).  The UPS guy usually doesn't get to my house until almost 6 pm.  


I can't wait to check out Miss Violet.  Fingers and all other available body parts are crossed that she's in good shape and not a defective dud.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the brindle Carlyle and wallet, plus the gray Dooney satchel today.  Two Coach Crosbys coming tomorrow, plus a croco zip zip and CCW coming from Macy's later in the week.
> 
> Here's the Carlyle...love the bag but hate the saffiano wallet.  I'm returning the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created a reveal thread on the gray Dooney satchel.







Beautiful, just beautiful.  The Brindle color is very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Just snuck a few quick pics. I love it. This thing will be very handy!
> 
> I put my CCW beside it to show it's size better. This thing is a little bigger than I thought it would be!
> 
> View attachment 2758229
> 
> View attachment 2758230
> 
> View attachment 2758231
> 
> View attachment 2758233



So cute! I love it!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the brindle Carlyle and wallet, plus the gray Dooney satchel today.  Two Coach Crosbys coming tomorrow, plus a croco zip zip and CCW coming from Macy's later in the week.
> 
> Here's the Carlyle...love the bag but hate the saffiano wallet.  I'm returning the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created a reveal thread on the gray Dooney satchel.



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful.  The Brindle color is very pretty. Congrats!!





Gilmoregirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks, y'all.  I "bagged" her for ~$158!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I will be stalking UPS for my gray suede jacket but as always, who knows when it will make it here...I had forgotten how I hated waiting for packages when living on the west coast.




I just opened mine and I'm disappointed once again. It's gorgeous and smells divine, but it's too big and boxy once again. It just looks sloppy on me. It's on wait list so I don't think I'll exchange it. I'm just sending it back. I hope you have better luck with yours


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think... stress THINK... they will both fit, but it won't leave room for much else I don't think



I don't think that CCW was going to fit and like you, thought IF it did there wouldn't be much room. There's more room than I thought and for what I'll carry in it, wallet, cigarette, phone and a small pair of industrial grade ear plugs in case I'm stuck out somewhere and someone is obnoxiously popping and cracking their gum, it all fit very nicely and not cramped! I can't tell you how happy I am with this thing. And it feels nice just like my signature wallet and it's so colorful. Ohhhh and it actually falls at my hip! I had worried the strap wouldn't be very long but it actually falls at my hip. Perfect purchase!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I "bagged" her for ~$158!!!




What a great deal! It's a beautiful color. Sorry about the wallet. I bet you've got another one to
match though


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I don't think that CCW was going to fit and like you, thought IF it did there wouldn't be much room. There's more room than I thought and for what I'll carry in it, wallet, cigarette, phone and a small pair of industrial grade ear plugs in case I'm stuck out somewhere and someone is obnoxiously popping and cracking their gum, it all fit very nicely and not cramped! I can't tell you how happy I am with this thing. And it feels nice just like my signature wallet and it's so colorful. Ohhhh and it actually falls at my hip! I had worried the strap wouldn't be very long but it actually falls at my hip. Perfect purchase!



Fantastic!  An all around winner! Congrats


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I "bagged" her for ~$158!!!





Awesome price!  Sounds like a similar deal to the one I got on Olive Carlyle ($192 before tax)  I may have squealed a bit when I saw she was still there in the case at Dillards.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I just opened mine and I'm disappointed once again. It's gorgeous and smells divine, but it's too big and boxy once again. It just looks sloppy on me. It's on wait list so I don't think I'll exchange it. I'm just sending it back. I hope you have better luck with yours



Aw, bummer.   Sorry, TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I don't think that CCW was going to fit and like you, thought IF it did there wouldn't be much room. There's more room than I thought and for what I'll carry in it, wallet, cigarette, phone and a small pair of industrial grade ear plugs in case I'm stuck out somewhere and someone is obnoxiously popping and cracking their gum, it all fit very nicely and not cramped! I can't tell you how happy I am with this thing. And it feels nice just like my signature wallet and it's so colorful. Ohhhh and it actually falls at my hip! I had worried the strap wouldn't be very long but it actually falls at my hip. Perfect purchase!



I'm so glad you love your cute new bag, Springer!!   It's really cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> What a great deal! It's a beautiful color. Sorry about the wallet. I bet you've got another one to match though


    Yeah, I think I can come up with something!!   Thanks again, TB.  




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome price!  Sounds like a similar deal to the one I got on Olive Carlyle ($192 before tax)  I may have squealed a bit when I saw she was still there in the case at Dillards.


  I think I can speak for all of us here when I say, "I know that squeal."


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Just snuck a few quick pics. I love it. This thing will be very handy!
> 
> I put my CCW beside it to show it's size better. This thing is a little bigger than I thought it would be!
> 
> View attachment 2758229
> 
> View attachment 2758230
> 
> View attachment 2758231
> 
> View attachment 2758233




Very nice Crossbody... So fun!!! &#128525;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the brindle Carlyle and wallet, plus the gray Dooney satchel today.  Two Coach Crosbys coming tomorrow, plus a croco zip zip and CCW coming from Macy's later in the week.
> 
> Here's the Carlyle...love the bag but hate the saffiano wallet.  I'm returning the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created a reveal thread on the gray Dooney satchel.


Congrats. We MIGHT be twins soon


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. We MIGHT be twins soon



   I love the bag!   (Wallet...meh.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Violet Flo is here!!  Pics in the mini reveal thread!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the brindle Carlyle and wallet, plus the gray Dooney satchel today.  Two Coach Crosbys coming tomorrow, plus a croco zip zip and CCW coming from Macy's later in the week.
> 
> Here's the Carlyle...love the bag but hate the saffiano wallet.  I'm returning the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created a reveal thread on the gray Dooney satchel.




She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I just opened mine and I'm disappointed once again. It's gorgeous and smells divine, but it's too big and boxy once again. It just looks sloppy on me. It's on wait list so I don't think I'll exchange it. I'm just sending it back. I hope you have better luck with yours





Oh no, sorry to hear that!
If you love it, I'd exchange it. I'm sure a lot of people are going to be returning it due to the same issue.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that!
> If you love it, I'd exchange it. I'm sure a lot of people are going to be returning it due to the same issue.




Yeah I thought about it, but I'm afraid the next size down would be too small and then there is the guilt for buying a third new jacket this year.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I just opened mine and I'm disappointed once again. It's gorgeous and smells divine, but it's too big and boxy once again. It just looks sloppy on me. It's on wait list so I don't think I'll exchange it. I'm just sending it back. I hope you have better luck with yours



Oh, Im sorry darling. I know you were looking forward  to it. I dont like that cut, unless it is longer, almost like a coat. Im looking for a nice tan or dark brown leather jacket this year. I have two black ones in calf, a skirt and  shorts in black suede. I loveeee leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Oh, Im sorry darling. I know you were looking forward  to it. I dont like that cut, unless it is longer, almost like a coat. Im looking for a nice tan or dark brown leather jacket this year. I have two black ones in calf, a skirt and  shorts in black suede. I loveeee leather.




Thanks GF. You are rockin' the leather! I need to stop buying jackets online and just go to the Wilsons outlet that's a couple miles away. They don't have easy pay though....


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GF. You are rockin' the leather! I need to stop buying jackets online and just go to the Wilsons outlet that's a couple miles away. They don't have easy pay though....




Wilson's have great leather jackets. Beautiful colors, incredibly affordable.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Wilson's have great leather jackets. Beautiful colors, incredibly affordable.




I had never shopped there until a couple of months ago. They have great prices. They also have great non leather coats. I recently got two jackets there for $79 each that were retail price $250.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I had never shopped there until a couple of months ago. They have great prices. They also have great non leather coats. I recently got two jackets there for $79 each that were retail price $250.



They have fabulous sales.  I've a closetful of 75% off jackets many of which still bear tags. Unworn, sadly I have some color transfers on the whites.


----------



## G.Allyn

Nebo said:


> Oh, Im sorry darling. I know you were looking forward  to it. I dont like that cut, unless it is longer, almost like a coat. Im looking for a nice tan or dark brown leather jacket this year. I have two black ones in calf, a skirt and  shorts in black suede. I loveeee leather.


 
I have had some luck with Reiss leather jackets.  Sometimes the discount is -70%, so this is when I buy.  If something is sold out online, then I try one of the stores.  One of the NYC stores sent one which kept selling out.  I think I paid $10.00 shipping.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Who's stalking today??      I have two Coach bags Out for Delivery, but I'm sure they won't be here till midnight.  My UPS guy is a sadist.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Who's stalking today??      I have two Coach bags Out for Delivery, but I'm sure they won't be here till midnight.  My UPS guy is a sadist.


 
ME ME ME- my Coach item is OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Who's stalking today??      I have two Coach bags Out for Delivery, but I'm sure they won't be here till midnight.  My UPS guy is a sadist.



:giggles::lolots::giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

No deliveries for me, so I'm living vicariously through you guys.  I can't wait!


----------



## MaryBel

Me too, stalking Fedex for my Coach Carlyle and matching wallet in olive, plus UPS for a Christmas decoration (a wall tapestry)...what can I say, I love Christmas stuff and this one was perfect to put on the wall above the fireplace.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did y'all hear the squealing from there????    

Attn QVC:   This is how you do it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Did y'all hear the squealing from there????
> 
> 
> 
> Attn QVC:   This is how you do it.




Wow, that's fancy!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Did y'all hear the squealing from there????
> 
> Attn QVC:   This is how you do it.



I hope they use this new packaging on the FOS items too, but they probably won't!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, that's fancy!



Coach always sends bags gift-boxed with tissue paper and grosgrain ribbon, plus a thank you card.  I love getting Coach boxes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I hope they use this new packaging on the FOS items too, but they probably won't!



LOL.   I haven't bought anything from FOS in a year, but I feel confident in saying that they won't be shipping in those boxes.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Did y'all hear the squealing from there????
> 
> Attn QVC:   This is how you do it.



Wheee!&#128537;


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, who's waiting on a delivery today??


----------



## MaryBel

I was, well still am, got 1 of 2.
Waiting for UPS for the suede DB jacket.

So going back to the topic of how boxes should be packaged, at least they should come this way.


Last pic shows all the bubble wrap they used. And peeking out you can see my new Dooney.


----------



## MaryBel

Ms Chelsea in Aegean blue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Very pretty, MB!   I just love the Chelsea.   (And great packaging, too!)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Very pretty, MB!   I just love the Chelsea.   (And great packaging, too!)





Thanks Sarah!
I love the way it smells, yummy!


I agree, that's the least they could do for packaging, not just throw it in a box, although I've seen worse with Macy's shipping in a plastic bag instead of a box. Crazy!


----------



## MaryBel

Got my gray suede DB jacket. The medium I ordered fits! It's a bit tight but with my diet it will be better. It closes so that's a good sign. I love the shape. It's a keeper!


TB, I think you need to go smaller than Medium for you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Ms Chelsea in Aegean blue







Blue!!!  She's so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Ms Chelsea in Aegean blue



I am insanely jealous of this bag. 

I am so happy for you. 

> grunt.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Blue!!!  She's so pretty!  Congrats!





Thanks!
I almost didn't order it because of it, since I already have too many blue ones but was too weak at the end 



Springer said:


> I am insanely jealous of this bag.
> 
> I am so happy for you.
> 
> > grunt.





Thank you springer!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I am insanely jealous of this bag.
> 
> I am so happy for you.
> 
> > grunt.



   You always make me smile, Springer.  (And sometimes "LOL.")


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got my gray suede DB jacket. The medium I ordered fits! It's a bit tight but with my diet it will be better. It closes so that's a good sign. I love the shape. It's a keeper!
> 
> 
> TB, I think you need to go smaller than Medium for you.




I'm so glad it's a keeper for you! Isn't the suede nice? I actually got a large so the medium probably would have fit, maybe a little snug.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Ms Chelsea in Aegean blue




Wowza! Now that's a blue bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad it's a keeper for you! Isn't the suede nice? I actually got a large so the medium probably would have fit, maybe a little snug.




Thanks TB!
Yes, it's very nice! 
I don't know, from your pics it seems to me that you are thinner than me, so I'd think a medium would probably be a bit loose on you. I'd think maybe you could do a small. I guess it depends on how tight you'd like it. I'd like mine as it is because I think a bit snug gives more shape.



Twoboyz said:


> Wowza! Now that's a blue bag!





Thanks! I'm very happy I got her.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> Yes, it's very nice!
> I don't know, from your pics it seems to me that you are thinner than me, so I'd think a medium would probably be a bit loose on you. I'd think maybe you could do a small. I guess it depends on how tight you'd like it. I'd like mine as it is because I think a bit snug gives more shape.
> 
> .



Maybe the sizing is off? I usually wear a large in most things.  However this jacket and the D&C jackets I recently ordered were so big.  I even got the second D&C jacket in medium and it looked big.  I guess it's not something I should be complaining about  This jacket needs to fit a bit snug/fitted, or else it looks kind of sloppy and boxy.  I bet it looks great on you.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Maybe the sizing is off? I usually wear a large in most things.  However this jacket and the D&C jackets I recently ordered were so big.  I even got the second D&C jacket in medium and it looked big.  I guess it's not something I should be complaining about  This jacket needs to fit a bit snug/fitted, or else it looks kind of sloppy and boxy.  I bet it looks great on you.




I think they might run large. Check the item measurements. I always check those just in case.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I think they might run large. Check the item measurements. I always check those just in case.



Thanks.  I need to remember to do that more often.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GF. You are rockin' the leather! I need to stop buying jackets online and just go to the Wilsons outlet that's a couple miles away. They don't have easy pay though....


I love, love, love leather! Sometimes I get vintage jackets and restructure them in to modern styles, sometimes I buy new. I love half of what they offer at WL outlet. You have to be careful, some of their leather jackets are pig skin and it is very, very stiff and it will rip like paper, specially under the arm pits. I love lamb and calf  


MaryBel said:


> Ms Chelsea in Aegean blue


 This blue is stunning,  it is rightly so named like one of the most beautiful seas.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Ms Chelsea in Aegean blue


 

Lovely Ms Blue


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> This blue is stunning,  it is rightly so named like one of the most beautiful seas.




Thanks Nebo! 
Love the color!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely Ms Blue


Thank you GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm expecting the black Brahmin satchel today, but Fedex website says "National Service Disruption" so WTF.     Guess I'll go see what's shakin' at the mall.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I almost didn't order it because of it,* since I already have too many blue ones* but was too weak at the end
> 
> Thank you springer!





No way is there ever too many blues.  Nope.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm expecting the black Brahmin satchel today, but Fedex website says *"National Service Disruption"* so WTF.     Guess I'll go see what's shakin' at the mall.





What on earth does that mean?  LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What on earth does that mean?  LOL



According to their website, there was a power outage at their main hub in Memphis yesterday.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm expecting the black Brahmin satchel today, but Fedex website says "National Service Disruption" so WTF.     Guess I'll go see what's shakin' at the mall.





Oh no, well at least FedEx delivers on Saturdays, so hopefully you will get her tomorrow.
Can't wait to see her!


Oh, mall visit, hopefully you find something good!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> According to their website, there was a power outage at their main hub in Memphis yesterday.





Wow.  I could see that creating havoc with trying to route packages.  Yikes!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, well at least FedEx delivers on Saturdays, so hopefully you will get her tomorrow.
> Can't wait to see her!
> 
> 
> Oh, mall visit,* hopefully you find something good*!



   Actually, I found a really cute Michael Kors tote... another LV knockoff, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, I found a really cute Michael Kors tote... another LV knockoff, lol.



You sure know how to remedy a situation! Love it! :giggles:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Looks like my Aqua Pebbled Dome Satchel will be delivered tomorrow!  Happy Dance!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like my Aqua Pebbled Dome Satchel will be delivered tomorrow!  Happy Dance!!




Yay!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!!!



I know!!  Not sure how it happened, but it's a day earlier than scheduled.  For an impatient person like me, though, that's awesome!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out For Delivery!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Waiting for my marine zip zip pebbled leather to be delivered tonight.


For those who order from the outlets,  I've had very good service from ******* CT.   I've also gotten handbags from Reading PA and Las Vegas, without any problems.   But with any outlet,  I've learned not to call on a weekend or holiday,  when I know they will be busy.   I try to call during the week,  during the first hour that they are open.


They can tell from their system who has a particular handbag in stock.   So if the outlet you call doesn't have what you want,  then you can call an outlet that does.


I don't understand why pricing should vary, unless it's a timing thing.... one day to the next,  or different stores have different promotions, depending upon the outlet mall they are in.   Or maybe the stores have some discretion about what goes into the 'clearance' section with deeper discounts.  Clearance bags are usually final sale and may or may not have visible defects.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Waiting for my marine zip zip pebbled leather to be delivered tonight.
> 
> For those who order from the outlets,  I've had very good service from ******* CT.   I've also gotten handbags from Reading PA and Las Vegas, without any problems.   But with any outlet,  I've learned not to call on a weekend or holiday,  when I know they will be busy.   I try to call during the week,  during the first hour that they are open.
> 
> They can tell from their system who has a particular handbag in stock.   So if the outlet you call doesn't have what you want,  then you can call an outlet that does.
> 
> I don't understand why pricing should vary, unless it's a timing thing.... one day to the next,  or different stores have different promotions, depending upon the outlet mall they are in.   Or maybe the stores have some discretion about what goes into the 'clearance' section with deeper discounts.  Clearance bags are usually final sale and may or may not have visible defects.



I hope you love your new satchel, LJ!!  (And you need to figure out how to post pics; I know you have a fabulous handbag collection!)

The only thing I'm waiting on is a dark gray pebbled zip-around wallet but it's not due until Thursday.     I'll have to watch the brown truck pass me by.


----------



## CanineGypsy

URGH! 

UPS is playing with my head. I ordered a Flo Bristol in chestnut from QVC on the 24th......with a estimated delivery of the 3rd.

I get a email from UPS stating package was shipped but for two days no update or delivery date info. I kept checking MyUPS and finally gave me an arrival date of Wednesday....happy..happy...a day early. 

Then last night I got another email from UPS my package delivery date has been changed to today. Happy...happy!

I just checked to see it say "out for delivery" .....love that, lol......and MyUPS says delivery changed to tomorrow.

My nerves.....my nerves!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Waiting for my marine zip zip pebbled leather to be delivered tonight.
> 
> 
> For those who order from the outlets,  I've had very good service from ******* CT.   I've also gotten handbags from Reading PA and Las Vegas, without any problems.   But with any outlet,  I've learned not to call on a weekend or holiday,  when I know they will be busy.   I try to call during the week,  during the first hour that they are open.
> 
> 
> They can tell from their system who has a particular handbag in stock.   So if the outlet you call doesn't have what you want,  then you can call an outlet that does.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why pricing should vary, unless it's a timing thing.... one day to the next,  or different stores have different promotions, depending upon the outlet mall they are in.   Or maybe the stores have some discretion about what goes into the 'clearance' section with deeper discounts.  Clearance bags are usually final sale and may or may not have visible defects.





Can't wait to see reveal pics of your Marine Zip Zip.  That's good information about the outlets.  I'll have to remember that.  Thanks. 



CanineGypsy said:


> URGH!
> 
> UPS is playing with my head. I ordered a Flo Bristol in chestnut from QVC on the 24th......with a estimated delivery of the 3rd.
> 
> I get a email from UPS stating package was shipped but for two days no update or delivery date info. I kept checking MyUPS and finally gave me an arrival date of Wednesday....happy..happy...a day early.
> 
> Then last night I got another email from UPS my package delivery date has been changed to today. Happy...happy!
> 
> I just checked to see it say "out for delivery" .....love that, lol......and MyUPS says delivery changed to tomorrow.
> 
> My nerves.....my nerves!!!





My delivery from QVC arrived a day early , yesterday.  Fingers crossed your box is in better condition than mine was.  The bag was perfect - no injuries from having the box almost destroyed.  


Looking forward to your reveal pics of Chestnut Flo.  That color is on my wish list.


----------



## Twoboyz

CanineGypsy said:


> URGH!
> 
> 
> 
> UPS is playing with my head. I ordered a Flo Bristol in chestnut from QVC on the 24th......with a estimated delivery of the 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> I get a email from UPS stating package was shipped but for two days no update or delivery date info. I kept checking MyUPS and finally gave me an arrival date of Wednesday....happy..happy...a day early.
> 
> 
> 
> Then last night I got another email from UPS my package delivery date has been changed to today. Happy...happy!
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked to see it say "out for delivery" .....love that, lol......and MyUPS says delivery changed to tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> My nerves.....my nerves!!!




That is frustrating! A roller coaster of emotions. I can't wait to see.


----------



## CanineGypsy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can't wait to see reveal pics of your Marine Zip Zip.  That's good information about the outlets.  I'll have to remember that.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My delivery from QVC arrived a day early , yesterday.  Fingers crossed your box is in better condition than mine was.  The bag was perfect - no injuries from having the box almost destroyed.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your reveal pics of Chestnut Flo.  That color is on my wish list.



Thanks for the crossed fingers.....sounds like I need them, lol. Glad your bag was perfect though......that's most important. 

Just checked again.....I do that all day.......obessed much??, lol......still says tomorrow. I will try to be patient. The wait is maddening though.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CanineGypsy said:


> Thanks for the crossed fingers.....sounds like I need them, lol. Glad your bag was perfect though......that's most important.
> 
> Just checked again.....I do that all day.......obessed much??, lol......still says tomorrow. I will try to be patient. The wait is maddening though.





I do that too.  I'm always checking status on items I'm waiting on.  I am not a very patient person at all.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I keep checking status too when I'm expecting a delivery....
My marine pebbled leather zip zip arrived and it's exactly what I was expecting.   The color is a true navy blue (no purple tones),  but not so dark that it looks black.   The pebbled leather is on the entire bag,  even the bottom area which is usually done in a contrast trim leather.


Sorry I can't post a picture... my cell phone is very very very old and I can't upload pictures from it.  And I don't have any other camera.  I know,  technologically stone age.   I spend my money and time on handbags and watches.


----------



## CanineGypsy

lavenderjunkie said:


> I keep checking status too when I'm expecting a delivery....
> My marine pebbled leather zip zip arrived and it's exactly what I was expecting.   The color is a true navy blue (no purple tones),  but not so dark that it looks black.   The pebbled leather is on the entire bag,  even the bottom area which is usually done in a contrast trim leather.
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't post a picture... my cell phone is very very very old and I can't upload pictures from it.  And I don't have any other camera.  I know,  technologically stone age.   I spend my money and time on handbags and watches.



I love navy! Your bag color sounds beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I keep checking status too when I'm expecting a delivery....
> My marine pebbled leather zip zip arrived and it's exactly what I was expecting.   The color is a true navy blue (no purple tones),  but not so dark that it looks black.   The pebbled leather is on the entire bag,  even the bottom area which is usually done in a contrast trim leather.
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't post a picture... my cell phone is very very very old and I can't upload pictures from it.  And I don't have any other camera.  I know,  technologically stone age.   I spend my money and time on handbags and watches.




Congrats! I'm glad you love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Geesh, I forgot to stalk the UPS guy.  He sneaked up on me with my new wallet.   








But does it really look better with Pippi than the saddle color????   Now I'm thinking that the contrast looks better.   

Matchey-matchey??






Or Contrast???


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh, I forgot to stalk the UPS guy.  He sneaked up on me with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does it really look better with Pippi than the saddle color????   Now I'm thinking that the contrast looks better.
> 
> Matchey-matchey??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Contrast???




Oh, difficult decision, I like both!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh, I forgot to stalk the UPS guy.  He sneaked up on me with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does it really look better with Pippi than the saddle color????   Now I'm thinking that the contrast looks better.
> 
> Matchey-matchey??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Contrast???





I like both ways.  You can switch it up depending on your mood.  Is there another bag that the dark gray wallet can contrast with to give you more options?


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh, I forgot to stalk the UPS guy.  He sneaked up on me with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does it really look better with Pippi than the saddle color????   Now I'm thinking that the contrast looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> Matchey-matchey??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Contrast???




You forgot? Oh my, you must have some handbag burnout. lol! That gray is such a beautiful color. I like both wallets with the bag, but I actually think I like the new gray wallet better with it. Since I don't usually match my wallet to my bag, you shouldn't listen to me. Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh, difficult decision, I like both!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I like both ways.  You can switch it up depending on your mood.  Is there another bag that the dark gray wallet can contrast with to give you more options?



OK, y'all are not helping.   

 I'm not sure if the wallet will coordinate with anything else or not; I'll try it with my gray florentine Kingston--but that color is much lighter gray.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You forgot? Oh my, you must have some handbag burnout. lol! That gray is such a beautiful color. I like both wallets with the bag, but I actually think I like the new gray wallet better with it. Since I don't usually match my wallet to my bag, you shouldn't listen to me. Lol!



Told ya I have burnout!!   LOL!!   But I just forgot that today is Thursday; I knew the wallet was coming but I was having a "what day is it??" episode.  :weird:   Our central air was out for the past two days and I have been about ready to stab someone in the eye.  

And LMAO... I usually DO match my bag and wallet.  What the heck??


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh, I forgot to stalk the UPS guy.  He sneaked up on me with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does it really look better with Pippi than the saddle color????   Now I'm thinking that the contrast looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> Matchey-matchey??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Contrast???




Both look luscious... I'm not a matchy, matchy kinda girl so I'm going with contrast but I'm assuming you bought it to go with this bag. That the beauty of Dooney... You can do what you want. &#128513;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  either way is great.  I think I prefer the matched set,  but the contrasting wallet is also really a good look.  Shake it up and wear it different ways different times.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh, I forgot to stalk the UPS guy.  He sneaked up on me with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does it really look better with Pippi than the saddle color????   Now I'm thinking that the contrast looks better.
> 
> Matchey-matchey??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Contrast???



Definitely Matchy-matchy!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh, I forgot to stalk the UPS guy.  He sneaked up on me with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does it really look better with Pippi than the saddle color????   Now I'm thinking that the contrast looks better.
> 
> Matchey-matchey??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Contrast???



Matchy, matchy!


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh, I forgot to stalk the UPS guy.  He sneaked up on me with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does it really look better with Pippi than the saddle color????   Now I'm thinking that the contrast looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> Matchey-matchey??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Contrast???




I vote for matchy matchy


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, y'all!!   :kiss:


----------



## gatorgirl07

CanineGypsy said:


> URGH!
> 
> UPS is playing with my head. I ordered a Flo Bristol in chestnut from QVC on the 24th......with a estimated delivery of the 3rd.
> 
> I get a email from UPS stating package was shipped but for two days no update or delivery date info. I kept checking MyUPS and finally gave me an arrival date of Wednesday....happy..happy...a day early.
> 
> Then last night I got another email from UPS my package delivery date has been changed to today. Happy...happy!
> 
> I just checked to see it say "out for delivery" .....love that, lol......and MyUPS says delivery changed to tomorrow.
> 
> My nerves.....my nerves!!!



I hate it when they do that!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Matchey-matchey??



Am I too late to vote??  I absolutely LOVE the matchy-matchy


----------



## CanineGypsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh, I forgot to stalk the UPS guy.  He sneaked up on me with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does it really look better with Pippi than the saddle color????   Now I'm thinking that the contrast looks better.
> 
> Matchey-matchey??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Contrast???


Love it all!


----------



## CanineGypsy

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hate it when they do that!



Crazy UPS people....playing with us like that!


----------



## gatorgirl07

CanineGypsy said:


> Crazy UPS people....playing with us like that!



They are all sadists.  They get a kick out of it


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> *Geesh, I forgot to stalk the UPS guy. * He sneaked up on me with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But does it really look better with Pippi than the saddle color????   Now I'm thinking that the contrast looks better.
> 
> Matchey-matchey??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Contrast???



Girl 
Who could keep up with UPS with all the bags you just got in
I  love the look of both.
Both wallets are so beautiful and look great.
This bag just is one of my favorites and the gray TDF.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Both look luscious... I'm not a matchy, matchy kinda girl so I'm going with contrast but *I'm assuming you bought it to go with this bag*. That the beauty of Dooney... You can do what you want. &#128513;



  You are so right, PTB.   I did buy the gray wallet to go with this bag, but I dug the saddle colored one out of my existing stash.  I hope this is the worst problem I have, haha.  The Great Wallet Debate of 2014!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Girl
> Who could keep up with UPS with all the bags you just got in
> I  love the look of both.
> Both wallets are so beautiful and look great.
> This bag just is one of my favorites and the gray TDF.



I order so much stuff from Amazon that it is a rare day when the UPS truck doesn't stop here.      Last night I got "sucked" into the Roomba TS on HSN.  LOL!!

I'm surprised at how much I like this bag.  When I bought (and returned) it as a TSV in black, I thought it was heavy.     I guess after carrying the Kingston and the Chelsea around, Pippi seems to have lost weight!!


----------



## G.Allyn

MiaBorsa said:


> I order so much stuff from Amazon that it is a rare day when the UPS truck doesn't stop here.      Last night I got "sucked" into the Roomba TS on HSN.  LOL!!
> 
> I'm surprised at how much I like this bag.  When I bought (and returned) it as a TSV in black, I thought it was heavy.     I guess after carrying the Kingston and the Chelsea around, Pippi seems to have lost weight!!


 
Hello MB,

Just noticed the comment you made about buying so many things from Amazon and I had an off topic question for you.  I just ordered something from a vendor via Amazon and when it arrived this morning I went to place feedback and found the item was now discounted $27.00 more dollars.  Has this ever happened to you and do you have any luck with price adjustments?

My order was placed late on 9-28-2014, so only 5 days since the order.

Sorry, but I lost track of the thread.  Are the 2 wallets yours, with the beautiful grey bag?  Love the contrast with the grey (wonderful shade) and both wallets look great.


----------



## MiaBorsa

G.Allyn said:


> Hello MB,
> 
> Just noticed the comment you made about buying so many things from Amazon and I had an off topic question for you.  I just ordered something from a vendor via Amazon and when it arrived this morning I went to place feedback and found the item was now discounted $27.00 more dollars.  Has this ever happened to you and do you have any luck with price adjustments?
> 
> My order was placed late on 9-28-2014, so only 5 days since the order.
> 
> Sorry, but I lost track of the thread.  Are the 2 wallets yours, with the beautiful grey bag?  Love the contrast with the grey (wonderful shade) and both wallets look great.



Contact the seller ASAP and request a price adjustment.  If you buy directly from Amazon, an email to their CS will usually get you the price adjustment on the spot, but I'm not sure if the second-party vendors have the same price guarantee.  Never hurts to ask!  

Thanks, I like both wallets equally so I guess it doesn't matter which one I use.  (Though I could always return the gray pebbled and get my $$ back...but I doubt I will.)


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Contact the seller ASAP and request a price adjustment.  If you buy directly from Amazon, an email to their CS will usually get you the price adjustment on the spot, but I'm not sure if the second-party vendors have the same price guarantee.  Never hurts to ask!
> 
> Thanks, I like both wallets equally so I guess it doesn't matter which one I use.  (Though I could always return the gray pebbled and get my $$ back...but I doubt I will.)



Return the grey pebbled?! &#128562;

You couldn't, you wouldn't, you shouldn't.

It's beautiful, beautiful,  beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Return the grey pebbled?! &#128562;
> 
> You couldn't, you wouldn't, you shouldn't.
> 
> It's beautiful, beautiful,  beautiful!



Nah, I went ahead and loaded up the gray wallet.      (It was pretty hard to find in that color combo; I got it from Macy's and now they are sold out, too.)


----------



## G.Allyn

MiaBorsa said:


> Contact the seller ASAP and request a price adjustment.  If you buy directly from Amazon, an email to their CS will usually get you the price adjustment on the spot, but I'm not sure if the second-party vendors have the same price guarantee.  Never hurts to ask!
> 
> Thanks, I like both wallets equally so I guess it doesn't matter which one I use.  (Though I could always return the gray pebbled and get my $$ back...but I doubt I will.)


 

Hey MB,

Thought I would pass this info on to a fellow Amazon user.  ShoeMetro refused to give me the price adjustment of $27.00.  They claim they only give a price adjustment within 24 hours of your order placement.  

They charge $9.99 for shipping.  I wondered about keeping the shoes, since I now have to pay a second postage to send them back.  I contacted Amazon about their vendor and asked if I had any recourse other than leaving a negative feedback.

They told me to return the shoes, contact them with the postage cost and Amazon will reimburse me for the return postage.  Just thought I would let you know in case something like this ever happens to you.

Love the grey bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Anyone stalking for new bags today?  

I'm only stalking for my Denim & Company Washable Suede Jean Style Jacket in the color Evergreen. I wasn't quick enough on the draw to get the gray but thought the evergreen was pretty for fall  I hope this one fits or I'm truly done buying coats from QVC!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Anyone stalking for new bags today?
> 
> I'm only stalking for my Denim & Company Washable Suede Jean Style Jacket in the color Evergreen. I wasn't quick enough on the draw to get the gray but thought the evergreen was pretty for fall  I hope this one fits or I'm truly done buying coats from QVC!


 

Stalking for my new leggins (got the Med yesterday but TO BIG) and my DB coat  HOPE the coat is love

I was going to order the same jacket!!!!!!!!!! let me know what you think


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stalking for my new leggins (got the Med yesterday but TO BIG) and my DB coat  HOPE the coat is love
> 
> I was going to order the same jacket!!!!!!!!!! let me know what you think




I hope you love your coat. For me, it's always good when med is too big. Lol I'll be sure to report on my coat later today.


----------



## MaryBel

Only stalking UPS for a pair of animal print wedges. They are coming tomorrow. 






Twoboyz said:


> Anyone stalking for new bags today?
> 
> I'm only stalking for my Denim & Company Washable Suede Jean Style Jacket in the color Evergreen. I wasn't quick enough on the draw to get the gray but thought the evergreen was pretty for fall  I hope this one fits or I'm truly done buying coats from QVC!




Can't wait to see it. The color sounds so pretty.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stalking for my new leggins (got the Med yesterday but TO BIG) and my DB coat  HOPE the coat is love
> 
> I was going to order the same jacket!!!!!!!!!! let me know what you think




Which DB coat did you get?


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just got a big box from Amazon pantry, but I don't think y'all want to see laundry detergent and raisin bran.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Only stalking UPS for a pair of animal print wedges. They are coming tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it. The color sounds so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which DB coat did you get?


Graphite

http://www.qvc.com/Dennis-Basso-Reversible-Faux-Fur-Toggle-Coat-w-Detachable-Hood.product.A228866.html?sc=A228866-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-1-_-A228866&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/66/a228866.001?$uslarge$


----------



## elbgrl

My Dooney zip zip in green croco is "supposed" to be delivered tomorrow, according to the Q, but we all know that their tracking is a mess.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got a big box from Amazon pantry, but I don't think y'all want to see laundry detergent and raisin bran.




lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> My Dooney zip zip in green croco is "supposed" to be delivered tomorrow, according to the Q, but we all know that their tracking is a mess.




I'm so excited to see it!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Graphite
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Dennis-Basso-Reversible-Faux-Fur-Toggle-Coat-w-Detachable-Hood.product.A228866.html?sc=A228866-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-1-_-A228866&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/66/a228866.001?$uslarge$





That's very nice! I love the color you got.
I got a similar one last month (A238973)


I got this one yesterday (A228152) in black


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> That's very nice! I love the color you got.
> I got a similar one last month (A238973)



Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> My Dooney zip zip in green croco is "supposed" to be delivered tomorrow, according to the Q, but we all know that their tracking is a mess.




This bag tortures me every time I see it presented because I already have croco satchels in all the colors that catch my eye


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Only stalking UPS for a pair of animal print wedges. They are coming tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it. The color sounds so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which DB coat did you get?




Only...animal print wedges. That's pretty exciting if you ask me. I hope you love them. The green coat was so pretty in the model, but they have a way of not looking so great in me. Lol! When I'm admiring the clothes on TV I have to remember I'm not 6'3" and a size 0!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> My Dooney zip zip in green croco is "supposed" to be delivered tomorrow, according to the Q, but we all know that their tracking is a mess.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so excited to see it!



Oh, yeah!  Me, too.&#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


>



Can't wait to see the green croc!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Only...animal print wedges. That's pretty exciting if you ask me. I hope you love them. The green coat was so pretty in the model, but they have a way of not looking so great in me. Lol! When I'm admiring the clothes on TV I have to remember I'm not 6'3" and a size 0!



I hear ya, TB.  I had to stop trying to buy clothes from Q.  I'm 5'2" and usually a medium.  Every piece of clothing I've ever bought from the Q has had sleeves that are waaaaaay too long.  What the heck??


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I hear ya, TB.  I had to stop trying to buy clothes from Q.  I'm 5'2" and usually a medium.  Every piece of clothing I've ever bought from the Q has had sleeves that are waaaaaay too long.  What the heck??




Well...it's finally here!  This one is finally a keeper! It's a perfect fit! Looks like my D&C size is a medium.  I absolutely love the color! It is the most beautiful shade of deep green. I will post some pictures on the mod shot thread with my nubuk Chelsea.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Well...it's finally here!  This one is finally a keeper! It's a perfect fit! Looks like my D&C size is a medium.  I absolutely love the color! It is the most beautiful shade of deep green. I will post some pictures on the mod shot thread with my nubuk Chelsea.


I lvvvvvve it. Mow off too see wht color i want


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I lvvvvvve it. Mow off too see wht color i want




Thanks C! I hope you get your color


----------



## CanineGypsy

Twoboyz said:


> Anyone stalking for new bags today?
> 
> I'm only stalking for my Denim & Company Washable Suede Jean Style Jacket in the color Evergreen. I wasn't quick enough on the draw to get the gray but thought the evergreen was pretty for fall  I hope this one fits or I'm truly done buying coats from QVC!



Waiting for two leather lace up ankle boots from Nordies. Ordered both in brown....probably only keep one though. One pair will be delivered tomorrow and the other Wednesday....hate having to wait through weekend.


----------



## gatorgirl07

CanineGypsy said:


> hate having to wait through weekend.



Me too!  I have a couple of things coming on the 14th and a couple of things coming on the 15th.  One of these days I will learn not to order on the weekends.  My only consolation, is I also have something being delivered on Saturday.......


----------



## Twoboyz

CanineGypsy said:


> Waiting for two leather lace up ankle boots from Nordies. Ordered both in brown....probably only keep one though. One pair will be delivered tomorrow and the other Wednesday....hate having to wait through weekend.




Waiting through the weekend is tough for sure. At least you'll get one today


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Well...it's finally here!  This one is finally a keeper! It's a perfect fit! Looks like my D&C size is a medium.  I absolutely love the color! It is the most beautiful shade of deep green. I will post some pictures on the mod shot thread with my nubuk Chelsea.



Saw it, loved it--all of it.&#128522;


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Only...animal print wedges. That's pretty exciting if you ask me. I hope you love them. The green coat was so pretty in the model, but they have a way of not looking so great in me. Lol! When I'm admiring the clothes on TV I have to remember I'm not 6'3" and a size 0!




I can't wait to get them.



Twoboyz said:


> Well...it's finally here!  This one is finally a keeper! It's a perfect fit! Looks like my D&C size is a medium.  I absolutely love the color! It is the most beautiful shade of deep green. I will post some pictures on the mod shot thread with my nubuk Chelsea.





I'm so glad you love the new coat. I just saw the mod shots and looks awesome, well, your whole outfit is awesome! Love it! 


btw, did you see the LTS today, another D&C washable suede jacket. Item A227446


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> btw, did you see the LTS today, another D&C washable suede jacket. Item A227446



I saw that LTS jacket, MB.  If you look at the picture of the model with the red jacket on, imagine that on a 5'2" person.  Those sleeves would be down to my ankles.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Saw it, loved it--all of it.&#128522;




Thanks LTD!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I can't wait to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you love the new coat. I just saw the mod shots and looks awesome, well, your whole outfit is awesome! Love it!
> 
> 
> btw, did you see the LTS today, another D&C washable suede jacket. Item A227446




Thanks MaryBel! I will have to check that out. I am wearing my new jacket today, well basically the whole outfit and feeling very fall chic! Lol


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel! I will have to check that out. I am wearing my new jacket today, well basically the whole outfit and feeling very fall chic! Lol




I love your outfit! Very fall chick indeed!
I ordered the black and green


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I love your outfit! Very fall chick indeed!
> I ordered the black and green




Thank you  Yay! I hope you love them!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I saw that LTS jacket, MB.  If you look at the picture of the model with the red jacket on, imagine that on a 5'2" person.  Those sleeves would be down to my ankles.




Rotfl!! I just remembered to go look at this jacket. The mind is dead here today I tell you! It's sold out already. What a great deal it was though. It doesn't look as fitted.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I saw that LTS jacket, MB.  If you look at the picture of the model with the red jacket on, imagine that on a 5'2" person.  Those sleeves would be down to my ankles.





I hope they are ok on me (5'6" with a complex of the sleeves not being long enough)


----------



## elbgrl

Well no croc bag for me today, the mail has come and gone, and it is coming USPS


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Well no croc bag for me today, the mail has come and gone, and it is coming USPS



:censor:   Oh poop.  I'm so anxious to see your new bag, Rosie.   Well, the good thing is, the mail runs on Saturday.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Well no croc bag for me today, the mail has come and gone, and it is coming USPS



Can't figure out this new shipping system, well we can look forward to pics tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Well no croc bag for me today, the mail has come and gone, and it is coming USPS




Oh darn. Tomorrow hopefully...


----------



## elbgrl

Will be gone before the mail runs tomorrow!  BFF and I are going to the casino and a concert tomorrow - will post pics on Sunday night after I get back if it arrived.  The bad news is hubby will have to get the package in from the mail carrier. Oh well, he'll get over it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My Coach soft Borough will be here tomorrow.      Still no shipping info on my Dooney outlet purchase.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I hate ordering on the Friday before a shipping holiday!  I am supposed to get both my roma 2 and my new dooney tomorrow by the end of the school day and since I missed the post man on Saturday, I need to pick up my Toledo tote after school also.........


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got my first "black bag" from Coach today.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my first "black bag" from Coach today.




Woo hoo! I can't wait to see. Going to peek over in the non Dooney favorites thread.....


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Only...animal print wedges. That's pretty exciting if you ask me. I hope you love them. The green coat was so pretty in the model, but they have a way of not looking so great in me. Lol! When I'm admiring the clothes on TV I have to remember I'm not 6'3" and a size 0!





Finally had a chance to take a pic of the wedges. I love them!


These are the small goodies I got this saturday at Coach.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Finally had a chance to take a pic of the wedges. I love them!
> 
> 
> These are the small goodies I got this saturday at Coach.



Cute stuff!   I love that little lion (?) fob.  Is that one of the mink ones?


----------



## G.Allyn

I never used the trade-in-program until the last few months.  I put in 2 orders, one for a handbag, which is completely different than anything I usually purchase and the other for a wallet.  I thought both would be shipped together, but after I checked the email, it looks like I am just getting the wallet tomorrow.

Darn!  I am really curious if I ordered something so out of my comfort zone, that I hate it, and if I need to be mailing something back.  Guess I have to have some patience.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Finally had a chance to take a pic of the wedges. I love them!
> 
> 
> These are the small goodies I got this saturday at Coach.




So cute! The shoes are hot girlfriend!  Grrrrr.... Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

G.Allyn said:


> I never used the trade-in-program until the last few months.  I put in 2 orders, one for a handbag, which is completely different than anything I usually purchase and the other for a wallet.  I thought both would be shipped together, but after I checked the email, it looks like I am just getting the wallet tomorrow.
> 
> Darn!  I am really curious if I ordered something so out of my comfort zone, that I hate it, and if I need to be mailing something back.  Guess I have to have some patience.




What did you order?


----------



## G.Allyn

I knew if I posted I was waiting for D&B, someone might ask and I am embarrassed to tell people because it is a weird bag.  I have had my eye on the bags from the Sellaio collection since LyraMag posted some pics in July.

The bag I really want is the grey satchel, the name starts with an A.  It isn't out yet.  I also want the Sabrina in red from the alto line.  So, the bag I ordered is that weird Eloisa? bag in chestnut.  I thought I would see what it looked like IRL.  Very worried how that strange bent leather is going to look.

I wanted to make myself buy something different.  I buy the same structured, plain leather satchel over and over.  This was purchased to replace the chestnut bag I recently ruined with water.

The only other bags I have purchased are 2 chelsea.  Not so different from my norm (short handles).  I thought I would make myself buy one shoulder bag.  I will show a pic and let you guys know if the bag looks stupid.


----------



## Twoboyz

G.Allyn said:


> I knew if I posted I was waiting for D&B, someone might ask and I am embarrassed to tell people because it is a weird bag.  I have had my eye on the bags from the Sellaio collection since LyraMag posted some pics in July.
> 
> The bag I really want is the grey satchel, the name starts with an A.  It isn't out yet.  I also want the Sabrina in red from the alto line.  So, the bag I ordered is that weird Eloisa? bag in chestnut.  I thought I would see what it looked like IRL.  Very worried how that strange bent leather is going to look.
> 
> I wanted to make myself buy something different.  I buy the same structured, plain leather satchel over and over.  This was purchased to replace the chestnut bag I recently ruined with water.
> 
> The only other bags I have purchased are 2 chelsea.  Not so different from my norm (short handles).  I thought I would make myself buy one shoulder bag.  I will show a pic and let you guys know if the bag looks stupid.



First of all, how could any Dooney look wierd of stupid.  Not possible. 
I like the Eloisa. I think it's a pretty bag and very interesting looking.  I can't wait to see pictures and to see what you think.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> First of all, how could any Dooney look wierd of stupid.  Not possible.
> I like the Eloisa. I think it's a pretty bag and very interesting looking.  I can't wait to see pictures and to see what you think.





G.Allyn said:


> I knew if I posted I was waiting for D&B, someone might ask and I am embarrassed to tell people because it is a weird bag.  I have had my eye on the bags from the Sellaio collection since LyraMag posted some pics in July.
> 
> The bag I really want is the grey satchel, the name starts with an A.  It isn't out yet.  I also want the Sabrina in red from the alto line.  So, the bag I ordered is that weird Eloisa? bag in chestnut.  I thought I would see what it looked like IRL.  Very worried how that strange bent leather is going to look.
> 
> I wanted to make myself buy something different.  I buy the same structured, plain leather satchel over and over.  This was purchased to replace the chestnut bag I recently ruined with water.
> 
> The only other bags I have purchased are 2 chelsea.  Not so different from my norm (short handles).  I thought I would make myself buy one shoulder bag.  I will show a pic and let you guys know if the bag looks stupid.



I bet she will be gorgeous in the grey!


----------



## Vicmarie

Expecting my toledo in rouge tomorrow !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Expecting my toledo in rouge tomorrow !!




Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute stuff!   I love that little lion (?) fob.  Is that one of the mink ones?





Thanks! You made me wonder what it was. I thought it was a bear but now that you said lion, it could be a lion too. Ah, it's a bear, that's what the receipt says! yay! I wanted a bear. (bears are my college mascot). I don't know if it is mink but the fur is nice.  They also had a white one, cat maybe?



Twoboyz said:


> So cute! The shoes are hot girlfriend!  Grrrrr.... Lol!




Thanks! Love animal print shoes! grrr


----------



## MaryBel

G.Allyn said:


> I knew if I posted I was waiting for D&B, someone might ask and I am embarrassed to tell people because it is a weird bag.  I have had my eye on the bags from the Sellaio collection since LyraMag posted some pics in July.
> 
> The bag I really want is the grey satchel, the name starts with an A.  It isn't out yet.  I also want the Sabrina in red from the alto line.  So, the bag I ordered is that weird Eloisa? bag in chestnut.  I thought I would see what it looked like IRL.  Very worried how that strange bent leather is going to look.
> 
> I wanted to make myself buy something different.  I buy the same structured, plain leather satchel over and over.  This was purchased to replace the chestnut bag I recently ruined with water.
> 
> The only other bags I have purchased are 2 chelsea.  Not so different from my norm (short handles).  I thought I would make myself buy one shoulder bag.  I will show a pic and let you guys know if the bag looks stupid.







Twoboyz said:


> First of all, how could any Dooney look wierd of stupid.  Not possible.
> I like the Eloisa. I think it's a pretty bag and very interesting looking.  I can't wait to see pictures and to see what you think.




Totally agree with TB! And for sure that one is one I would not consider weird or stupid. It's a very elegant bag and one bag that you won't see everywhere to the point that is oversaturated.  Some people may consider the graphic ones silly but just because they might not like a bag with cupcakes or landmarks but I think they are cute. Hey, I have a Disney Dooney so an Italian Alto is not stupid in my book, it's actually elegant and sophisticated.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Expecting my toledo in rouge tomorrow !!




Awesome! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Expecting my toledo in rouge tomorrow !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ugh.  I'm wearing Mr. Unhappy Face right now.  I called Rehoboth to see if they had tracking info on my Amazon and after being on hold for 10 minutes, they tell me it will "ship today."   WTF???   I ordered it last Sunday.      I feel like I ordered from QVC.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh.  I'm wearing Mr. Unhappy Face right now.  I called Rehoboth to see if they had tracking info on my Amazon and after being on hold for 10 minutes, they tell me it will "ship today."   WTF???   I ordered it last Sunday.      I feel like I ordered from QVC.


 

UGHHH I was just on the phone with them to


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh.  I'm wearing Mr. Unhappy Face right now.  I called Rehoboth to see if they had tracking info on my Amazon and after being on hold for 10 minutes, they tell me it will "ship today."   WTF???   I ordered it last Sunday.      I feel like I ordered from QVC.




I hate when that happens!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Finally had a chance to take a pic of the wedges. I love them!
> 
> 
> These are the small goodies I got this saturday at Coach.



Those shoes are so sexy, if only I wasn't afraid of breaking an ankle.

Love the scarf and other goodies


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh.  I'm wearing Mr. Unhappy Face right now.  I called Rehoboth to see if they had tracking info on my Amazon and after being on hold for 10 minutes, they tell me it will "ship today."   WTF???   I ordered it last Sunday.    * I feel like I ordered from QVC*.




girl go play with one of those other newbies


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my first "black bag" from Coach today.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Those shoes are so sexy, if only I wasn't afraid of breaking an ankle.
> 
> Love the scarf and other goodies




Thanks Hopi!

That's why they are wedges and not heels. I love heels but I love to get the ones that are more wearable, so wedges fit the bill!


My favorite is the bear! so cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh.  I'm wearing Mr. Unhappy Face right now.  I called Rehoboth to see if they had tracking info on my Amazon and after being on hold for 10 minutes, they tell me it will "ship today."   WTF???   I ordered it last Sunday.      I feel like I ordered from QVC.




Wow! WTH happened?! That's not right. Once they held one of my Outlet orders for a week because they were waiting for the price to be updated in the system. I guess I had to be understanding, but grrrr.... Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> UGHHH I was just on the phone with them to


I finally got the shipping notice from UPS.  Next Monday delivery.   




MaryBel said:


> I hate when that happens!


 Me too.




hopi said:


> girl go play with one of those other newbies


 




Twoboyz said:


> Wow! WTH happened?! That's not right. Once they held one of my Outlet orders for a week because they were waiting for the price to be updated in the system. I guess I had to be understanding, but grrrr.... Frustrating to say the least.


Beats me.  The SA I talked to mumbled some excuse and said it would go out today.  I'm thinking that since the SA who sold it to me is on vacation, the others have a "whateve" attitude.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally got the shipping notice from UPS.  Next Monday delivery.
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me.  The SA I talked to mumbled some excuse and said it would go out today.  I'm thinking that since the SA who sold it to me is on vacation, the others have a "whateve" attitude.


Did they say why


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Did they say why



Not really.  She just said it "will go out today."   Apparently it did; I got a shipping notice from UPS.


----------



## MaryBel

Stalking UPS for my 2 D&C washable suede jackets. No idea again when they will be delivered. I'm hoping by Friday. I ordered a pair of scarfs together with the jackets and those will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Not really.  She just said it "will go out today."   Apparently it did; I got a shipping notice from UPS.




Too bad that it will go thru the weekend. Let's hope UPS moves it quicker and you get it Friday!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Stalking UPS for my 2 D&C washable suede jackets. No idea again when they will be delivered. I'm hoping by Friday. I ordered a pair of scarfs together with the jackets and those will be delivered tomorrow.




I can't wait to see them.


----------



## G.Allyn

My wallet and Sellaio Collection Eloisa bag came yesterday.  Forgot to get a pic of the wallet.  Took a pic of the bag, the bag next to the Alto giovanna med. satchel to compare size, the side and interior.  The reason I took so many is: handbag leather appears like the same sturdy leather of the alto line, but is still smooth, but lighter weight.  

Med. Giovanna satchel is: 2lb. 7.75oz. and the Eloisa: 1lb. 13.75.  I don't care how much my bags weigh, but I realize some people do not like heavy leather handbags.  Both Italian made. 

The leather (I know this sounds funny) has a wonderful scent.  Seems sturdy and like it will retain the structured shape of the handbag.  The leather on the hang tag is thicker than the Alto and the D&B round gold tag can be hidden by the leather.  The only other place you see Dooney & Bourke is on the side, embossed where it difficult to see.  I personally like this on my handbags.  The leather where the exterior cross seams come together are made smooth and the edge painting covers completely.  I was worried about this before I ordered, thinking the bag would look messy with this design feature.

The interior is like a zippered tote.  There is a place for your cell and a large zippered compartment on the side.  I noticed there is a D&B label sewn into the side seam.  I have not noticed this on my recent purchases.  Photos are not very good, but I had not seen anyone post pics from this line yet, so tried to get everything in to give you nice ladies a good idea.  This collection is a bit pricey, but can't wait for the Antonia to come out in grey.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

g.allyn said:


> my wallet and sellaio collection eloisa bag came yesterday.  Forgot to get a pic of the wallet.  Took a pic of the bag, the bag next to the alto giovanna med. Satchel to compare size, the side and interior.  The reason i took so many is: Handbag leather appears like the same sturdy leather of the alto line, but is still smooth, but lighter weight.
> 
> Med. Giovanna satchel is: 2lb. 7.75oz. And the eloisa: 1lb. 13.75.  I don't care how much my bags weigh, but i realize some people do not like heavy leather handbags.  Both italian made.
> 
> The leather (i know this sounds funny) has a wonderful scent.  Seems sturdy and like it will retain the structured shape of the handbag.  The leather on the hang tag is thicker than the alto and the d&b round gold tag can be hidden by the leather.  The only other place you see dooney & bourke is on the side, embossed where it difficult to see.  I personally like this on my handbags.  The leather where the exterior cross seams come together are made smooth and the edge painting covers completely.  I was worried about this before i ordered, thinking the bag would look messy with this design feature.
> 
> The interior is like a zippered tote.  There is a place for your cell and a large zippered compartment on the side.  I noticed there is a d&b label sewn into the side seam.  I have not noticed this on my recent purchases.  Photos are not very good, but i had not seen anyone post pics from this line yet, so tried to get everything in to give you nice ladies a good idea.  This collection is a bit pricey, but can't wait for the antonia to come out in grey.


 

verry veryyyy nice


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Too bad that it will go thru the weekend. Let's hope UPS moves it quicker and you get it Friday!



Well, that's not going to happen.     The package just left Virginia.


----------



## Twoboyz

G.Allyn said:


> My wallet and Sellaio Collection Eloisa bag came yesterday.  Forgot to get a pic of the wallet.  Took a pic of the bag, the bag next to the Alto giovanna med. satchel to compare size, the side and interior.  The reason I took so many is: handbag leather appears like the same sturdy leather of the alto line, but is still smooth, but lighter weight.
> 
> Med. Giovanna satchel is: 2lb. 7.75oz. and the Eloisa: 1lb. 13.75.  I don't care how much my bags weigh, but I realize some people do not like heavy leather handbags.  Both Italian made.
> 
> The leather (I know this sounds funny) has a wonderful scent.  Seems sturdy and like it will retain the structured shape of the handbag.  The leather on the hang tag is thicker than the Alto and the D&B round gold tag can be hidden by the leather.  The only other place you see Dooney & Bourke is on the side, embossed where it difficult to see.  I personally like this on my handbags.  The leather where the exterior cross seams come together are made smooth and the edge painting covers completely.  I was worried about this before I ordered, thinking the bag would look messy with this design feature.
> 
> The interior is like a zippered tote.  There is a place for your cell and a large zippered compartment on the side.  I noticed there is a D&B label sewn into the side seam.  I have not noticed this on my recent purchases.  Photos are not very good, but I had not seen anyone post pics from this line yet, so tried to get everything in to give you nice ladies a good idea.  This collection is a bit pricey, but can't wait for the Antonia to come out in grey.




She's really pretty GA!!  I love the color and the seeming is a very interesting touch. Thanks for all of the pictures.


----------



## G.Allyn

Thanks CFC09 and TB!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*g.allyn:*  Thanks for taking the time and effort to post all the pics of the Eloisa.  It's a beautiful handbag,  enjoy wearing it.  I love the look of the leather,  and am glad to hear it's as nice as the Alto,  but a little lighter.   I have the Alto med Giovanna,  and I think it's a heavy handbag.  

     Since you have the med. Giovanna also,  do you find that the tab over the front pocket has gotten curled or bent?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

G.Allyn said:


> My wallet and Sellaio Collection Eloisa bag came yesterday.  Forgot to get a pic of the wallet.  Took a pic of the bag, the bag next to the Alto giovanna med. satchel to compare size, the side and interior.  The reason I took so many is: handbag leather appears like the same sturdy leather of the alto line, but is still smooth, but lighter weight.
> 
> Med. Giovanna satchel is: 2lb. 7.75oz. and the Eloisa: 1lb. 13.75.  I don't care how much my bags weigh, but I realize some people do not like heavy leather handbags.  Both Italian made.
> 
> The leather (I know this sounds funny) has a wonderful scent.  Seems sturdy and like it will retain the structured shape of the handbag.  The leather on the hang tag is thicker than the Alto and the D&B round gold tag can be hidden by the leather.  The only other place you see Dooney & Bourke is on the side, embossed where it difficult to see.  I personally like this on my handbags.  The leather where the exterior cross seams come together are made smooth and the edge painting covers completely.  I was worried about this before I ordered, thinking the bag would look messy with this design feature.
> 
> The interior is like a zippered tote.  There is a place for your cell and a large zippered compartment on the side.  I noticed there is a D&B label sewn into the side seam.  I have not noticed this on my recent purchases.  Photos are not very good, but I had not seen anyone post pics from this line yet, so tried to get everything in to give you nice ladies a good idea.  This collection is a bit pricey, but can't wait for the Antonia to come out in grey.





Beautiful bags!  Congrats!!


----------



## G.Allyn

lavenderjunkie said:


> *g.allyn:*  Thanks for taking the time and effort to post all the pics of the Eloisa.  It's a beautiful handbag,  enjoy wearing it.  I love the look of the leather,  and am glad to hear it's as nice as the Alto,  but a little lighter.   I have the Alto med Giovanna,  and I think it's a heavy handbag.
> 
> Since you have the med. Giovanna also,  do you find that the tab over the front pocket has gotten curled or bent?


 
HI!  Just bought it this past summer, so have not carried it yet.  I was going to use it for the first time this week.

When I purchased the bag and was doing the "just out of the box-go-around", I noticed the tab on the front pocket was difficult to open and close.  For this reason, I decided not to use the pocket.  I hope mine does not end up curling or getting bent, since I am ridiculously type A.

There aren't many around these days, but my husband gets his dress shoes resoled at a shoe repair place.  I wonder if this kind of shop could do something with the tab.  The M.G. satchel is such a nice bag, it would be nice to have a chance to fix this one little flaw, so you could love the bag all the more.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see them.




They are making me crazy. Still no update. They shipped on Monday! C'mon UPS
I want them before the weekend!


----------



## MaryBel

G.Allyn said:


> My wallet and Sellaio Collection Eloisa bag came yesterday.  Forgot to get a pic of the wallet.  Took a pic of the bag, the bag next to the Alto giovanna med. satchel to compare size, the side and interior.  The reason I took so many is: handbag leather appears like the same sturdy leather of the alto line, but is still smooth, but lighter weight.
> 
> Med. Giovanna satchel is: 2lb. 7.75oz. and the Eloisa: 1lb. 13.75.  I don't care how much my bags weigh, but I realize some people do not like heavy leather handbags.  Both Italian made.
> 
> The leather (I know this sounds funny) has a wonderful scent.  Seems sturdy and like it will retain the structured shape of the handbag.  The leather on the hang tag is thicker than the Alto and the D&B round gold tag can be hidden by the leather.  The only other place you see Dooney & Bourke is on the side, embossed where it difficult to see.  I personally like this on my handbags.  The leather where the exterior cross seams come together are made smooth and the edge painting covers completely.  I was worried about this before I ordered, thinking the bag would look messy with this design feature.
> 
> The interior is like a zippered tote.  There is a place for your cell and a large zippered compartment on the side.  I noticed there is a D&B label sewn into the side seam.  I have not noticed this on my recent purchases.  Photos are not very good, but I had not seen anyone post pics from this line yet, so tried to get everything in to give you nice ladies a good idea.  This collection is a bit pricey, but can't wait for the Antonia to come out in grey.





She's very pretty! Looks so elegant! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that's not going to happen.     The package just left Virginia.





That's not good!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

G.Allyn said:


> My wallet and Sellaio Collection Eloisa bag came yesterday.  Forgot to get a pic of the wallet.  Took a pic of the bag, the bag next to the Alto giovanna med. satchel to compare size, the side and interior.  The reason I took so many is: handbag leather appears like the same sturdy leather of the alto line, but is still smooth, but lighter weight.
> 
> Med. Giovanna satchel is: 2lb. 7.75oz. and the Eloisa: 1lb. 13.75.  I don't care how much my bags weigh, but I realize some people do not like heavy leather handbags.  Both Italian made.
> 
> The leather (I know this sounds funny) has a wonderful scent.  Seems sturdy and like it will retain the structured shape of the handbag.  The leather on the hang tag is thicker than the Alto and the D&B round gold tag can be hidden by the leather.  The only other place you see Dooney & Bourke is on the side, embossed where it difficult to see.  I personally like this on my handbags.  The leather where the exterior cross seams come together are made smooth and the edge painting covers completely.  I was worried about this before I ordered, thinking the bag would look messy with this design feature.
> 
> The interior is like a zippered tote.  There is a place for your cell and a large zippered compartment on the side.  I noticed there is a D&B label sewn into the side seam.  I have not noticed this on my recent purchases.  Photos are not very good, but I had not seen anyone post pics from this line yet, so tried to get everything in to give you nice ladies a good idea.  This collection is a bit pricey, but can't wait for the Antonia to come out in grey.




Uhhhh... Speechless!!! Love them all. Such rich looking bags.


----------



## Springer

G.Allyn said:


> My wallet and Sellaio Collection Eloisa bag came yesterday.  Forgot to get a pic of the wallet.  Took a pic of the bag, the bag next to the Alto giovanna med. satchel to compare size, the side and interior.  The reason I took so many is: handbag leather appears like the same sturdy leather of the alto line, but is still smooth, but lighter weight.
> 
> Med. Giovanna satchel is: 2lb. 7.75oz. and the Eloisa: 1lb. 13.75.  I don't care how much my bags weigh, but I realize some people do not like heavy leather handbags.  Both Italian made.
> 
> The leather (I know this sounds funny) has a wonderful scent.  Seems sturdy and like it will retain the structured shape of the handbag.  The leather on the hang tag is thicker than the Alto and the D&B round gold tag can be hidden by the leather.  The only other place you see Dooney & Bourke is on the side, embossed where it difficult to see.  I personally like this on my handbags.  The leather where the exterior cross seams come together are made smooth and the edge painting covers completely.  I was worried about this before I ordered, thinking the bag would look messy with this design feature.
> 
> The interior is like a zippered tote.  There is a place for your cell and a large zippered compartment on the side.  I noticed there is a D&B label sewn into the side seam.  I have not noticed this on my recent purchases.  Photos are not very good, but I had not seen anyone post pics from this line yet, so tried to get everything in to give you nice ladies a good idea.  This collection is a bit pricey, but can't wait for the Antonia to come out in grey.



Very nice, classy looking bags!


----------



## elbgrl

G.Allyn said:


> My wallet and Sellaio Collection Eloisa bag came yesterday.  Forgot to get a pic of the wallet.  Took a pic of the bag, the bag next to the Alto giovanna med. satchel to compare size, the side and interior.  The reason I took so many is: handbag leather appears like the same sturdy leather of the alto line, but is still smooth, but lighter weight.
> 
> Med. Giovanna satchel is: 2lb. 7.75oz. and the Eloisa: 1lb. 13.75.  I don't care how much my bags weigh, but I realize some people do not like heavy leather handbags.  Both Italian made.
> 
> The leather (I know this sounds funny) has a wonderful scent.  Seems sturdy and like it will retain the structured shape of the handbag.  The leather on the hang tag is thicker than the Alto and the D&B round gold tag can be hidden by the leather.  The only other place you see Dooney & Bourke is on the side, embossed where it difficult to see.  I personally like this on my handbags.  The leather where the exterior cross seams come together are made smooth and the edge painting covers completely.  I was worried about this before I ordered, thinking the bag would look messy with this design feature.
> 
> The interior is like a zippered tote.  There is a place for your cell and a large zippered compartment on the side.  I noticed there is a D&B label sewn into the side seam.  I have not noticed this on my recent purchases.  Photos are not very good, but I had not seen anyone post pics from this line yet, so tried to get everything in to give you nice ladies a good idea.  This collection is a bit pricey, but can't wait for the Antonia to come out in grey.



Lovely bags!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> They are making me crazy. Still no update. They shipped on Monday! C'mon UPS
> I want them before the weekend!



Any updates??   My Amazon satchel is in Little Rock AR today.  It is touring the US.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My mailman delivered my new key fob a day earlier than expected!  Yay!!  Thanks Pcan!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> My mailman delivered my new key fob a day earlier than expected!  Yay!!  Thanks Pcan!



Gorgeous!   That would look so pretty on a pink bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   That would look so pretty on a pink bag.



That's what I was thinking too.  I maybe forced to switch into my baby pink small satchel


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Any updates??   My Amazon satchel is in Little Rock AR today.  It is touring the US.




Fun for her...no fun for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My mailman delivered my new key fob a day earlier than expected!  Yay!!  Thanks Pcan!




Love  I was looking for these last time, but they didn't have any.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Any updates??   My Amazon satchel is in Little Rock AR today.  It is touring the US.




Finally my 2 washable jackets were delivered today. I just tried the Evergreen and it fits perfectly. I'm so glad I got them before the weekend. I thinking wearing the evergreen on Sunday when going to a Pumpkin patch.


So sorry it's taking so long. Do you have an estimated delivery date?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Finally my 2 washable jackets were delivered today. I just tried the Evergreen and it fits perfectly. I'm so glad I got them before the weekend. I thinking wearing the evergreen on Sunday when going to a Pumpkin patch.
> 
> 
> So sorry it's taking so long. Do you have an estimated delivery date?



Glad you love your new jackets!   My Amazon will be here Monday.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Glad you love your new jackets!   My Amazon will be here Monday.





They are amazing. I can't believe I got both of them for $105 and on 3 EZ pays. They fit me perfectly, even in the sleeves! I'm glad I ordered both. At one point I was considering just getting one but couldn't decide between the colors, so ended up with both. Love they are washable.


Ok, at least you will get her Monday. Now you just need to find something to keep you distracted on the weekend.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> They are amazing. I can't believe I got both of them for $105 and on 3 EZ pays. They fit me perfectly, even in the sleeves! I'm glad I ordered both. At one point I was considering just getting one but couldn't decide between the colors, so ended up with both. Love they are washable.
> 
> 
> Ok, at least you will get her Monday. Now you just need to find something to keep you distracted on the weekend.



I'll keep myself distracted by obsessing about the VIP sale.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll keep myself distracted by obsessing about the VIP sale.



I think we both probably "distressed" the CS representatives with our "inquires" today.


----------



## Pixie RN

G.Allyn said:


> My wallet and Sellaio Collection Eloisa bag came yesterday.  Forgot to get a pic of the wallet.  Took a pic of the bag, the bag next to the Alto giovanna med. satchel to compare size, the side and interior.  The reason I took so many is: handbag leather appears like the same sturdy leather of the alto line, but is still smooth, but lighter weight.
> 
> Med. Giovanna satchel is: 2lb. 7.75oz. and the Eloisa: 1lb. 13.75.  I don't care how much my bags weigh, but I realize some people do not like heavy leather handbags.  Both Italian made.
> 
> The leather (I know this sounds funny) has a wonderful scent.  Seems sturdy and like it will retain the structured shape of the handbag.  The leather on the hang tag is thicker than the Alto and the D&B round gold tag can be hidden by the leather.  The only other place you see Dooney & Bourke is on the side, embossed where it difficult to see.  I personally like this on my handbags.  The leather where the exterior cross seams come together are made smooth and the edge painting covers completely.  I was worried about this before I ordered, thinking the bag would look messy with this design feature.
> 
> The interior is like a zippered tote.  There is a place for your cell and a large zippered compartment on the side.  I noticed there is a D&B label sewn into the side seam.  I have not noticed this on my recent purchases.  Photos are not very good, but I had not seen anyone post pics from this line yet, so tried to get everything in to give you nice ladies a good idea.  This collection is a bit pricey, but can't wait for the Antonia to come out in grey.



Nothing short of EXQUISITE!!! ENJOY


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> They are amazing. I can't believe I got both of them for $105 and on 3 EZ pays. They fit me perfectly, even in the sleeves! I'm glad I ordered both. At one point I was considering just getting one but couldn't decide between the colors, so ended up with both. Love they are washable.
> 
> 
> Ok, at least you will get her Monday. Now you just need to find something to keep you distracted on the weekend.




I'm so glad you love them! It's so nice when you get that perfect fit. Isn't that evergreen color TDF? It's so pretty.  congrats


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My Black Soft Borough from Lord and Taylor has shipped!  Happy Dance!  Should be delivered on Wednesday!  Now to stalk Fed Ex. And to check delivery options to make sure they will leave it and not make me sign for it. Hard to do when I'm at work all day.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Any updates??   My Amazon satchel is in Little Rock AR today.  It is touring the US.


Lolololol


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My Black Soft Borough from Lord and Taylor has shipped!  Happy Dance!  Should be delivered on Wednesday!  Now to stalk Fed Ex. And to check delivery options to make sure they will leave it and not make me sign for it. Hard to do when I'm at work all day.




Woo hoo!! I know it's safer, but I hate that signature thing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My Black Soft Borough from Lord and Taylor has shipped!  Happy Dance!  Should be delivered on Wednesday!  Now to stalk Fed Ex. And to check delivery options to make sure they will leave it and not make me sign for it. Hard to do when I'm at work all day.



Yay!   You should be able to sign up for that Fedex Delivery Manager thing that is similar to "My UPS."   It's going to be raining black Soft Boroughs next week!!!   Mine will be here on Tuesday from JAX.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolololol



   She arrived in Houston at 5:42 pm yesterday but naturally she has to sit in the warehouse till Monday.   ARGH.    

Must keep myself occupied!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad you love them! It's so nice when you get that perfect fit. Isn't that evergreen color TDF? It's so pretty.  congrats




Thanks!
It is really pretty. I'm really glad I got them.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My Black Soft Borough from Lord and Taylor has shipped!  Happy Dance!  Should be delivered on Wednesday!  Now to stalk Fed Ex. And to check delivery options to make sure they will leave it and not make me sign for it. Hard to do when I'm at work all day.





yay! Glad to hear yours shipped. Mine shipped too, yesterday afternoon, but because of the long trip will be here until Friday. This is what I hate of living on the west coast.



MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   You should be able to sign up for that Fedex Delivery Manager thing that is similar to "My UPS."   It's going to be raining black Soft Boroughs next week!!!   Mine will be here on Tuesday from JAX.




So Monday you get your amazon and Tuesday the borough, nice!


I'll be getting my RM amorous studded satchel (the one that was on the anniversary sale) on Monday. Can't wait!
And then wait the whole week for my Borough....next week is going to be a long week.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She arrived in Houston at 5:42 pm yesterday but naturally she has to sit in the warehouse till Monday.   ARGH.
> 
> Must keep myself occupied!!!




I hate when that happens. It makes you wanna go and pick it up (I wish it was possible).


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo!! I know it's safer, but I hate that signature thing.


 Yeah, me too.  It's annoying when you work in one town and live in another, lol.



MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   You should be able to sign up for that Fedex Delivery Manager thing that is similar to "My UPS."   It's going to be raining black Soft Boroughs next week!!!   Mine will be here on Tuesday from JAX.


 Yeah, I need to go on there and see if I can find where I can tell them to leave it without signature.  That's what I do on My UPS.  Just have to figure it out on Fed Ex.  

Can't wait to see your reveal on Tuesday!



MaryBel said:


> yay! Glad to hear yours shipped. Mine shipped too, yesterday afternoon, but because of the long trip will be here until Friday. This is what I hate of living on the west coast.
> 
> Yay!  Yours shipped too!  Hopefully we won't drive everyone crazy with Black Soft Borough reveal pics, lol.
> 
> 
> So Monday you get your amazon and Tuesday the borough, nice!
> 
> 
> I'll be getting my RM amorous studded satchel (the one that was on the anniversary sale) on Monday. Can't wait!
> And then wait the whole week for my Borough....next week is going to be a long week.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She arrived in Houston at 5:42 pm yesterday but naturally she has to sit in the warehouse till Monday.   ARGH.
> 
> Must keep myself occupied!!!





Hey Sarah, did you get your Amazon yet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah, did you get your Amazon yet?



Yeah, she just got here about an hour ago...she's FABULOUS.   Tomorrow, the black soft Borough and Wednesday, Santorini drawstring.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm just hangin' out, waiting on the brown truck to lumber down the street.   Black Soft Borough should be on board!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm just hangin' out, waiting on the brown truck to lumber down the street.   Black Soft Borough should be on board!!




So jealous! I wish mine was coming today too. Have to wait until Friday...
Well, at least have some BBW coming today. I can't wait to smell them...especially that Vanilla bean Noel...


----------



## CatePNW

I have a box from UPS due today and that usually means around 5pm.  I'm sure they won't fit and will have to go right back, but I had to take a chance.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Waiting on the bone Clayton.  So excited!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Waiting on the bone Clayton.  So excited!!!




Yay! I hope you get a nice one.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I have a box from UPS due today and that usually means around 5pm.  I'm sure they won't fit and will have to go right back, but I had to take a chance.




What did you get?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Stalking lil brown truck and my eye candy today for something from the Q!!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black Soft B is out for delivery!!!  Woo Hoo!  

(I ended up staying home today, so I will get to open her up as soon as she gets here.  Hurry up Fed Ex!!)


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Soft B is out for delivery!!!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> (I ended up staying home today, so I will get to open her up as soon as she gets here.  Hurry up Fed Ex!!)





yay! 


Mine updated the delivery and instead of Friday is coming Today! yay! Can't wait!


What time does FedEx normally stop by your house? Mine is around noon pacific.


Ah, and also stalking UPS for more BBW and some fleece sheets from QVC. Got the blue ones for my son.
ETA: It seems the BBW won't be delivered today...it has a delay...grr


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm waiting on a t'moro Santorini drawstring bag from the VIP sale!      I can't believe I bought something with that cheesy padlock on it, but I am IN LOVE  with that lizard embossed leather.   

Of course, today is my "regular" UPS driver so it won't be here till dinnertime.   :mope:

NAC and MB--I hope your new soft Boroughs are perfect!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on a t'moro Santorini drawstring bag from the VIP sale!      I can't believe I bought something with that cheesy padlock on it, but I am IN LOVE  with that lizard embossed leather.
> 
> Of course, today is my "regular" UPS driver so it won't be here till dinnertime.   :mope:
> 
> NAC and MB--I hope your new soft Boroughs are perfect!!




Yay, Love the Santorini leather. What color did you get?
The padlock is my less favorite feature on the bags too. I don't know what it is about it,  but I was considering overlooking it because of the lizard leather looks so pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on a t'moro Santorini drawstring bag from the VIP sale!      I can't believe I bought something with that cheesy padlock on it, but I am IN LOVE  with that lizard embossed leather.
> 
> Of course, today is my "regular" UPS driver so it won't be here till dinnertime.   :mope:
> 
> NAC and MB--I hope your new soft Boroughs are perfect!!


 

I heart the LOCK!!!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> yay!
> 
> 
> Mine updated the delivery and instead of Friday is coming Today! yay! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> What time does FedEx normally stop by your house? Mine is around noon pacific.
> 
> 
> Ah, and also stalking UPS for more BBW and some fleece sheets from QVC. Got the blue ones for my son.
> ETA: It seems the BBW won't be delivered today...it has a delay...grr


 
Most deliveries I get are through UPS, so I'm not sure when Fed Ex delivers.  Hopefully earier than UPS does (which is between 5:30-6:00).  Nothing like making me wait all day, lol.

Yay! for your ealrier delivery for Soft B!  But apparently the UPS gods giveth and taketh away, with the delay of your BBW.  That sucks. 




MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on a t'moro Santorini drawstring bag from the VIP sale!      I can't believe I bought something with that cheesy padlock on it, but I am IN LOVE  with that lizard embossed leather.
> 
> Of course, today is my "regular" UPS driver so it won't be here till dinnertime.   :mope:
> 
> NAC and MB--I hope your new soft Boroughs are perfect!!


 
Thanks!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed we get perfect ones too!  

I love that - cheesy padlock.  Since I have a few MK Hamiltons, I seem to have a thing for padlocks.  Must look in to Dooney's padlocks, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yay, Love the Santorini leather. What color did you get?
> The padlock is my less favorite feature on the bags too. I don't know what it is about it,  but I was considering overlooking it because of the lizard leather looks so pretty.


 I got the t'moro (naturally).      And guess what???   IT'S HEEEEEEEEEEEERE!!!!    




crazyforcoach09 said:


> I heart the LOCK!!!!!!


  LOL.  I'm getting used to it, but it's not my favorite.




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed we get perfect ones too!
> 
> I love that - cheesy padlock.  Since I have a few MK Hamiltons, I seem to have a thing for padlocks.  Must look in to Dooney's padlocks, lol.


  My love affair with the MK Hamiltons has come and gone.  I owned 3 or 4 of them but I may only have one left after a closet purge last year.  I liked the MK padlock but the new Dooney one isn't my favorite.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> What did you get?



A pair of boots.  And they actually fit good enough to keep, since boots NEVER fit me, wide width and wide legs so boots are usually out.  But, because it's me, I do have a little problem.  The top of one boot is a bit smaller than the other.  You don't really notice it by looking, but I FEEL it, and like the bigger one better.  So now I'm wondering should I try to exchange, or just order another pair and see if I can get a match with one of the new ones?  

Also, they now have my size in the "as is" for $30 less.  Debating whether to order those and see what happens.  I just hate waiting and shipping things back, but it would be great to have a pair of boots that fit finally.

Those of you who buy a lot from QVC - they don't hassle you about the returns and I imagine you get your credit right away?  These fall under the holiday return policy, so it looks like the return shipping won't be deducted from my credit.  That makes it tempting to just order another pair and return both if I can't get a matching set.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Most deliveries I get are through UPS, so I'm not sure when Fed Ex delivers.  Hopefully earier than UPS does (which is between 5:30-6:00).  Nothing like making me wait all day, lol.
> 
> Yay! for your ealrier delivery for Soft B!  But apparently the UPS gods giveth and taketh away, with the delay of your BBW.  That sucks.





I hope you get it earlier. FedEx is always earlier than UPS in my case. I hope is the same for you. 


In this case FedEx giveth and UPS taketh away...that's fine, I can deal with a day or so delay on the lotions, I rather have my bag today


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the t'moro (naturally).      And guess what???   IT'S HEEEEEEEEEEEERE!!!!
> 
> 
> LOL.  I'm getting used to it, but it's not my favorite.
> 
> 
> My love affair with the MK Hamiltons has come and gone.  I owned 3 or 4 of them but I may only have one left after a closet purge last year.  I liked the MK padlock but the new Dooney one isn't my favorite.





Show us!!!! We want to see Ms Santorini!

I feel the same way about the lock. I'm softening up to it.

I still love MK Hamiltons, although I should stop, I think if I get one more, it would be a black one. It's the only one I feel I need. 

I have:
Regular leather: Teak(medium brown), Claret, White w/pink paint stripe, White w/Turquoise paint stripe
Saffiano: Purple, Navy studded, Gray specchio, Aqua
Exotic: Brown croco, Orange ostrich
And 1 E/W in snake cinnabar


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Those of you who buy a lot from QVC - they don't hassle you about the returns and I imagine you get your credit right away?  These fall under the holiday return policy, so it looks like the return shipping won't be deducted from my credit.  That makes it tempting to just order another pair and return both if I can't get a matching set.


   I need to read the holiday return policy, but I have always "assumed" it is the same as their normal policy, but longer.  In other words, if you return something that is not defective, you always have to pay the return shipping.   (They do refund the original shipping that you paid to get the item, though.)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I need to read the holiday return policy, but I have always "assumed" it is the same as their normal policy, but longer.  In other words, if you return something that is not defective, you always have to pay the return shipping.   (They do refund the original shipping that you paid to get the item, though.)





As far as I understood from reading the holiday return policy, you are correct!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> A pair of boots.  And they actually fit good enough to keep, since boots NEVER fit me, wide width and wide legs so boots are usually out.  But, because it's me, I do have a little problem.  The top of one boot is a bit smaller than the other.  You don't really notice it by looking, but I FEEL it, and like the bigger one better.  So now I'm wondering should I try to exchange, or just order another pair and see if I can get a match with one of the new ones?
> 
> Also, they now have my size in the "as is" for $30 less.  Debating whether to order those and see what happens.  I just hate waiting and shipping things back, but it would be great to have a pair of boots that fit finally.
> 
> Those of you who buy a lot from QVC - they don't hassle you about the returns and I imagine you get your credit right away?  These fall under the holiday return policy, so it looks like the return shipping won't be deducted from my credit.  That makes it tempting to just order another pair and return both if I can't get a matching set.





Kate, one question/suggestion: Is the boot that feels smaller actually smaller than the other one? The reason why I'm asking is because you mentioned is not noticeable by looking and normally, people have one leg bigger than the other, normally the right one. I have that issue when I buy tall boots. Since I have larger calves and I buy regular calf boots, sometimes, the left boot will zip all the way up but not the right, and that's just because my right calf is wider than my left. Check that before you order, because if that's the case, ordering another pair in the same size won't solve your problem.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> I need to read the holiday return policy, but I have always "assumed" it is the same as their normal policy, but longer.  In other words, if you return something that is not defective, you always have to pay the return shipping.   (They do refund the original shipping that you paid to get the item, though.)





MaryBel said:


> As far as I understood from reading the holiday return policy, you are correct!



Oh, big DUH!  I knew I wasn't thinking that through, seemed too good to be true....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Kate, one question/suggestion: Is the boot that feels smaller actually smaller than the other one? The reason why I'm asking is because you mentioned is not noticeable by looking and normally, people have one leg bigger than the other, normally the right one. I have that issue when I buy tall boots. Since I have larger calves and I buy regular calf boots, sometimes, the left boot will zip all the way up but not the right, and that's just because my right calf is wider than my left. Check that before you order, because if that's the case, ordering another pair in the same size won't solve your problem.



Yeah, I checked that right away, because I know my ankle area is larger on one leg.  But this is definitely two different sizes at the top opening, you can even see it just by looking, but I did measure it.  Granted it's only a bit more than 1/4", so it might be a combo of that and my legs size. Like you can really see 1/4"...LOL!  The shape of the top of boot make them look very different, but it's the way the front seam was sewn that makes them stand open different.  I'm going to try them on later today and see how I feel, I really like the style.  They are the mid calf boots so I can wear them under pants and they look nice.  I'm TALL, and pants are often not long enough, but with a boot they actually look nice that way.  I could also tuck a legging or slim leg jean inside and get by, but am not used to wearing them that way.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Yeah, I checked that right away, because I know my ankle area is larger on one leg.  But this is definitely two different sizes at the top opening, you can even see it just by looking, but I did measure it.  Granted it's only a bit more than 1/4", so it might be a combo of that and my legs size. Like you can really see 1/4"...LOL!  The shape of the top of boot make them look very different, but it's the way the front seam was sewn that makes them stand open different.  I'm going to try them on later today and see how I feel, I really like the style.  They are the mid calf boots so I can wear them under pants and they look nice.  I'm TALL, and pants are often not long enough, but with a boot they actually look nice that way.  I could also tuck a legging or slim leg jean inside and get by, but am not used to wearing them that way.




In that case if after trying them again you don't like the feel, send them back, mark them as defective and either ask for an exchange or try the as is. Maybe you can try the new ones before you send these back, so you can compare.


And, I agree, 1/4" is not much but in these cases, it can be the difference between a comfortable fit and one not so much.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> In that case if after trying them again you don't like the feel, send them back, mark them as defective and either ask for an exchange or try the as is. Maybe you can try the new ones before you send these back, so you can compare.
> 
> 
> And, I agree, 1/4" is not much but in these cases, it can be the difference between a comfortable fit and one not so much.



I think that's just what I will do, give an "as is" pair a try and then return one after I check them all out.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I think that's just what I will do, give an "as is" pair a try and then return one after I check them all out.  Thanks for your input!




Good luck with the as is ones. Great solution. I hope they work out for you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Stalking UPS for my Santorini wallet from the Dooney F&F sale.  (To go with my drawstring bag.)   I'm sure I'll be waiting all day.    

 I have two Coach "Edie" bags and a wallet coming later in the week; one from Macy's sale and one from Nordies sale.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Stalking UPS for my Santorini wallet from the Dooney F&F sale.  (To go with my drawstring bag.)   I'm sure I'll be waiting all day.
> 
> I have two Coach "Edie" bags and a wallet coming later in the week; one from Macy's sale and one from Nordies sale.



Congrats honey!!  I can't wait to see the pic of the wallet.  Mine is on the way!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Stalking UPS for my Santorini wallet from the Dooney F&F sale.  (To go with my drawstring bag.)   I'm sure I'll be waiting all day.
> 
> I have two Coach "Edie" bags and a wallet coming later in the week; one from Macy's sale and one from Nordies sale.




It's going to be a great week! I can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm just waiting for some non-bag goodies. 

Set of 5 flawless candles from QVC 
Daytimer monthly calendar refill 
Dandy Blend from iHerb
Wish my Gili TSV would ship!!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Stalking UPS for my Santorini wallet from the Dooney F&F sale.  (To go with my drawstring bag.)   I'm sure I'll be waiting all day.
> 
> I have two Coach "Edie" bags and a wallet coming later in the week; one from Macy's sale and one from Nordies sale.



Eek!  I want that green Edie with the horse and carriage embossing!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm just waiting for some non-bag goodies.
> 
> Set of 5 flawless candles from QVC
> Daytimer monthly calendar refill
> Dandy Blend from iHerb
> Wish my Gili TSV would ship!!



They are shipping the TSVs fast.  Like in 12 hours!  I just checked tracking and mine are in the ATL.  If I was back home, I'd have them tomorrow!!  But I've got a "hold" on deliveries while I'm gone


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Eek!  I want that green Edie with the horse and carriage embossing!!



Check Nordies; they're on sale.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> They are shipping the TSVs fast.  Like in 12 hours!  I just checked tracking and mine are in the ATL.  If I was back home, I'd have them tomorrow!!  But I've got a "hold" on deliveries while I'm gone




My first order, cream snake finally shipped yesterday. I haven't checked on the two I ordered yesterday. I can't wait!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> My first order, cream snake finally shipped yesterday. I haven't checked on the two I ordered yesterday. I can't wait!



YIPPEE!!!!  I can't wait for you to get them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Are you excited?????


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> YIPPEE!!!!  I can't wait for you to get them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Are you excited?????




Yes I am!! I just checked. The black and nude have not shipped yet. I hope I at least get the cream snake by Friday. I'm sure I will, it's Mr. brown.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Yes I am!! I just checked. The black and nude have not shipped yet. I hope I at least get the cream snake by Friday. I'm sure I will, it's Mr. brown.



WOOHOO!!!  I hope you love them TB!!!!  If they are the same as the last Roma TSVs they are awesome.  Like I said, I got 4 of those and I don't regret it one bit.  

Not once have I had the thought "what were you thinking" like I can do with some of my purchases.  LMAO


----------



## MiaBorsa

T, your UPS guy is going to need an 18 wheeler to deliver all the packages you have on hold right now.     It will be like Christmas at your house!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> T, your UPS guy is going to need an 18 wheeler to deliver all the packages you have on hold right now.     It will be like Christmas at your house!!



LMAO!!!!  I had the same thought.  At the least he'll need hand trucks!!

I'm sure my SIL is glad he doesn't deliver to me!!  He works out of the same hub!

I don't want vacay to end but I'm so excited to see my goodies!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> WOOHOO!!!  I hope you love them TB!!!!  If they are the same as the last Roma TSVs they are awesome.  Like I said, I got 4 of those and I don't regret it one bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Not once have I had the thought "what were you thinking" like I can do with some of my purchases.  LMAO




Oh gosh I am so excited to get these..... I can't wait.  I can't wait to see everyone's.


----------



## Twoboyz

Woo hoo! GILI Cream snake is out
For delivery!!  Is anyone else expecting theirs today?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo! GILI Cream snake is out
> For delivery!!  Is anyone else expecting theirs today?



Not a GILI, but I have a Coach coming today.       My GILI won't be here until Tuesday.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Not a GILI, but I have a Coach coming today.       My GILI won't be here until Tuesday.




Woo hoo! Im looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo! GILI Cream snake is out
> For delivery!!  Is anyone else expecting theirs today?




OMG, Can't wait for your reveal! Mine shipped today. Its EDD is Nov 5th.



MiaBorsa said:


> Not a GILI, but I have a Coach coming today.       My GILI won't be here until Tuesday.




Oh, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

The other two GILI bags have shipped. Based on the 2-day shipping time this one took, mr. Brown will be visiting me everyday for the rest of this week.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> The other two GILI bags have shipped. Based on the 2-day shipping time this one took, mr. Brown will be visiting me everyday for the rest of this week.





That's going to be an exciting week. Have you received your cream snake yet?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's going to be an exciting week. Have you received your cream snake yet?



Yup and yup.  I'm sure you saw the pics already, but I didn't want to ignore this post.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Yup and yup.  I'm sure you saw the pics already, but I didn't want to ignore this post.





No problem GF! Yes, I saw them and now I'm constantly hitting F5 to refresh my UPS page, like if that's going to make my bag come here any faster


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> No problem GF! Yes, I saw them and now I'm constantly hitting F5 to refresh my UPS page, like if that's going to make my bag come here any faster




I know about refresh all too well! Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got "Coach Edie #1" yesterday and #2 is Out for Delivery today!!     

My GILI won't be here until next Tuesday.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I got "Coach Edie #1" yesterday and #2 is Out for Delivery today!!
> 
> My GILI won't be here until next Tuesday.



Can't wait to see GILI #2!!!


----------



## G.Allyn

Twoboyz said:


> I'm just waiting for some non-bag goodies.
> 
> Set of 5 flawless candles from QVC
> Daytimer monthly calendar refill
> Dandy Blend from iHerb
> Wish my Gili TSV would ship!!



Hey TB, is it holiday gift time at your house?  Nice list of items to be delivered.  Sounds like your home will have a wonderful scent, you will be super organized, sitting with a cup of tea and waiting for a new bag.  All in one week.


----------



## Twoboyz

G.Allyn said:


> Hey TB, is it holiday gift time at your house?  Nice list of items to be delivered.  Sounds like your home will have a wonderful scent, you will be super organized, sitting with a cup of tea and waiting for a new bag.  All in one week.




Lol! Very nicely put, G!  I just realized I wrote "5 flawless candles" lol. I meant flameless candles.  I should have everything before the week is up. I'm off tomorrow so I can sit by the window waiting for Mr Brown to deliver the grand finale.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I'm waiting on my GILI and my order from ILD (Florentine CBB and wristlets.)   My regular UPS guy must be back on the route because I don't see him till after dark.  Ugh.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm waiting on my GILI and my order from ILD (Florentine CBB and wristlets.) *  My regular UPS guy must be back on the route because I don't see him till after dark.  Ugh*.





That's too bad!
The UPS truck just drove by, it never comes this early. I wish I was expecting something today...hopefully he will stop on the way back. Maybe I have a surprise....One can dream right?


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm waiting on my GILI and my order from ILD (Florentine CBB and wristlets.)   My regular UPS guy must be back on the route because I don't see him till after dark.  Ugh.




I'm waiting for my GILI too, and I have a feeling I'll be waiting with you....


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's too bad!
> The UPS truck just drove by, it never comes this early. I wish I was expecting something today...hopefully he will stop on the way back. Maybe I have a surprise....One can dream right?




I'm crossing my fingers for you


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for you



Thanks GF!
Did not work, the ups truck has come and gone and did not stop here 
So it's going to be until next week!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Did not work, the ups truck has come and gone and did not stop here
> So it's going to be until next week!



I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Did not work, the ups truck has come and gone and did not stop here
> So it's going to be until next week!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate it when that happens.





Me too!



Twoboyz said:


>





I know, the funny thing is that I just realized I have another package scheduled for delivery and the UPS truck is nowhere to be seen. Normally when I have a delivery, he's here by 2pm.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the funny thing is that I just realized I have another package scheduled for delivery and the UPS truck is nowhere to be seen. Normally when I have a delivery, he's here by 2pm.




Oh no, so your delivery didn't come?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no, so your delivery didn't come?




Not yet. I wonder if he's waiting for a darker hour so he can get his trick or treat 


He'll be disappointed, I'm not opening the door to the UPS guy with my wig on! He will have to leave the package outside


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Not yet. I wonder if he's waiting for a darker hour so he can get his trick or treat
> 
> 
> He'll be disappointed, I'm not opening the door to the UPS guy with my wig on! He will have to leave the package outside




Lol! I was going to ask him if he wanted some candy but he didn't look happy so I thought o better leave him alone.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I was going to ask him if he wanted some candy but he didn't look happy so I thought o better leave him alone.





Maybe he was not happy because he was missing a Halloween party because of work!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got my package from ILD along with the QVC GILI box.  The ILD package looked like it had been airdropped from a helicopter, then run over by a truck.  When I opened it, one of the wristlets I ordered was NOT INSIDE.   So, I only got two of my three wristlets (Christmas gifts).  Of course, ILD is closed all weekend, so I can't talk to them until Monday.  GAH.   

 I did get the florentine CBB in chestnut, but it's going back.   Cute bag, but when will I learn that I don't "do" crossbodies????


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my package from ILD along with the QVC GILI box.  The ILD package looked like it had been airdropped from a helicopter, then run over by a truck.  When I opened it, one of the wristlets I ordered was NOT INSIDE.   So, I only got two of my three wristlets (Christmas gifts).  Of course, ILD is closed all weekend, so I can't talk to them until Monday.  GAH.
> 
> I did get the florentine CBB in chestnut, but it's going back.   Cute bag, but when will I learn that I don't "do" crossbodies????




Maybe your package was delivered by the same guy on the video...Did you see it, the one that is rolling a 12K box back to the truck because the customer didn't pay the COD?


Are the 3 wristlets on the packing list? If so, I wonder if they just missed putting it on the box or it fell out of the box with all the damage. Was the box sealed properly?


Bummer about the Florentine! Oh well, next!


----------



## MaryBel

And finally UPS is here...oh well, I was not in a hurry to get this package. The one I want is still on the way...grr


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my package from ILD along with the QVC GILI box.  The ILD package looked like it had been airdropped from a helicopter, then run over by a truck.  When I opened it, one of the wristlets I ordered was NOT INSIDE.   So, I only got two of my three wristlets (Christmas gifts).  Of course, ILD is closed all weekend, so I can't talk to them until Monday.  GAH.
> 
> I did get the florentine CBB in chestnut, but it's going back.   Cute bag, but when will I learn that I don't "do" crossbodies????




 sounds like you've had a pretty disappointing day as far as your deliveries go  Hopefully the third wristlet is on its way.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Maybe your package was delivered by the same guy on the video...Did you see it, the one that is rolling a 12K box back to the truck because the customer didn't pay the COD?
> 
> 
> Are the 3 wristlets on the packing list? If so, I wonder if they just missed putting it on the box or it fell out of the box with all the damage. Was the box sealed properly?
> 
> 
> Bummer about the Florentine! Oh well, next!


  Yeah, it's on the packing slip.  The box was in pretty bad shape and was gaping on one end.  I hope they don't give me any flack about it, but at least it's just a $35 item.




Twoboyz said:


> sounds like you've had a pretty disappointing day as far as your deliveries go  Hopefully the third wristlet is on its way.


  Thanks, TB.  I've had better days for sure.  But if this is the worst of my problems I'm pretty good to go!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my package from ILD along with the QVC GILI box.  The ILD package looked like it had been airdropped from a helicopter, then run over by a truck.  When I opened it, one of the wristlets I ordered was NOT INSIDE.   So, I only got two of my three wristlets (Christmas gifts).  Of course, ILD is closed all weekend, so I can't talk to them until Monday.  GAH.
> 
> I did get the florentine CBB in chestnut, but it's going back.   Cute bag, but when will I learn that I don't "do" crossbodies????


One of my boxes looked a hot mess. Open on one end. Glad it was not raining that day


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> One of my boxes looked a hot mess. Open on one end. Glad it was not raining that day




That's really scary. Maybe you and Sarah and others who have received mangled boxes might want to take pictures and email them to customer service.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That's really scary. Maybe you and Sarah and others who have received mangled boxes might want to take pictures and email them to customer service.


I'm sure it's the carrier; hopefully Dooney wouldn't have put stuff in a box that looked like that to start with.     Once it leaves their warehouse they can't control what happens to it.  I just want them to make good on my missing wristlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sure it's the carrier; hopefully Dooney wouldn't have put stuff in a box that looked like that to start with.     Once it leaves their warehouse they can't control what happens to it.  I just want them to make good on my missing wristlet.




I hope they do too. Since the carrier is providing a service for them they should really take it up with them. Ultimately if their customer is jot happy it reflects poorly on them. I'm glad your things arrived in one piece. That's what's most important.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> *I got my package from ILD along with the QVC GILI box.  The ILD package looked like it had been airdropped from a helicopter, then run **over by a truck*.  When I opened it, one of the wristlets I ordered was NOT INSIDE.   So, I only got two of my three wristlets (Christmas gifts).  Of course, ILD is closed all weekend, so I can't talk to them until Monday.  GAH.
> 
> I did get the florentine CBB in chestnut, but it's going back.   *Cute bag, but when will I learn that I don't "do" crossbodies????   *


*
*
Oh I hate that, when the boxe and packages come dirty I could scream.



What scares me is sometimes we never learn, how many times do we have to return stuff


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> [/B]
> Oh I hate that, when the boxe and packages come dirty I could scream.
> 
> What scares me is sometimes we never learn, how many times do we have to return stuff



I'm learning pretty fast; I usually don't order from anyplace that doesn't have free return shipping, or at least a reasonable return label.   QVC's is only $6.95, which isn't too bad.

I paid over $14 to ship that florentine crossbody back to ILD yesterday.    So in essence, $14 to_ look _at a bag.     Not going to happen again.

They did send me a replacement for the wristlet with no problem, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh, and my bordeaux Logo Lock is out for delivery!!!   I hope Brown Shorts gets here before midnight.


----------



## MaryBel

Finally my GILI is out for delivery today! 


Now I don't know what's up with UPS. Normally my packages come in a smaller truck (which yesterday was in my street around 2pm, which is my regular delivery time) but that truck did not stop. My package came in a larger truck that came around 5pm. I don't like that! I think the last 2 deliveries I have had from UPS have come at that time, I don't like it! I want my bag earlier when I'm at home alone so I can open my package, not when DH is here.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Finally my GILI is out for delivery today!
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what's up with UPS. Normally my packages come in a smaller truck (which yesterday was in my street around 2pm, which is my regular delivery time) but that truck did not stop. My package came in a larger truck that came around 5pm. I don't like that! I think the last 2 deliveries I have had from UPS have come at that time, I don't like it! I want my bag earlier when I'm at home alone so I can open my package, not when DH is here.



I've been considering upgrading "My UPS" for the $40/year instead of the free version.   As I understand it, that will allow me to choose a 2-hour delivery window of MY choosing.    I'm going to read over the features and decide if I want to upgrade.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been considering upgrading "My UPS" for the $40/year instead of the free version.   As I understand it, that will allow me to choose a 2-hour delivery window of MY choosing.    I'm going to read over the features and decide if I want to upgrade.





I don't trust the shipping companies to deliver something when they said they are going to. I've had a couple of packages that were overnighted and were supposed to be delivered before 10 am and they didn't. We called one time and CS was no help at all, saying the package was in the truck, out for delivery but they didn't have a way to contact the driver...what? If only there was something that the driver could keep with him and you could call him there....oh wait, there is, is called a cell phone and everybody has one. The package ended up being delivered at 6:15pm. We were leaving on vacation that day and the taxi was scheduled for 7pm. The package...new CCs after the bank issue new ones due to the Target mess on black Friday weekend.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I don't trust the shipping companies to deliver something when they said they are going to. I've had a couple of packages that were overnighted and were supposed to be delivered before 10 am and they didn't. We called one time and CS was no help at all, saying the package was in the truck, out for delivery but they didn't have a way to contact the driver...what? If only there was something that the driver could keep with him and you could call him there....oh wait, there is, is called a cell phone and everybody has one. The package ended up being delivered at 6:15pm. We were leaving on vacation that day and the taxi was scheduled for 7pm. The package...new CCs after the bank issue new ones due to the Target mess on black Friday weekend.



That is TOTAL BS that they can't contact the driver.  A package was left on my porch that was not mine, so I called UPS and advised them to contact that driver ASAP to come and retrieve the package.   Not 20 minutes later, he was back to get it.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> That is TOTAL BS that they can't contact the driver.  A package was left on my porch that was not mine, so I called UPS and advised them to contact that driver ASAP to come and retrieve the package.   Not 20 minutes later, he was back to get it.





I know, we were like WTH? Is not like we live in the "smoke signals" times!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I know, we were like WTH? Is not like we live in the "smoke signals" times!



The kicker was that at first, the UPS CS person told me I could "drop it off at any facility."   UM.....  NO.   It wasn't my package and it wasn't MY mistake.   

When she agreed to contact the driver, I placed the box right in front of my door.   When he got to my house, he RUNG THE DOORBELL to ask for the package.   WTF????   He had to step over it to ring the bell.


----------



## Twoboyz

It sounds like another case of a lazy CSR to me. I hope you guys get our packages soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm expecting a MK bag from Bonton's F&F today.  Of course it's rainy and awful, so as soon as I drive off to run errands the UPS guy will toss the box onto my porch, unless he comes at midnight as usual.  Whatever is most annoying is how he operates.       Anyone else expecting any goodies?


----------



## Twoboyz

That's a tough call, wait or go... 
I'm just expecting my IT cosmetics bye bye under eye from the Q. It's coming via usps. I also ordered the holiday matte shadow pallet, but that one is stuck in that annoying tracking status of going to shipping partner on the 4th, so who knows when that will show up.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm expecting my Ivy Clayton... Label printed but waiting for Mr. Brown to pick up from outlet tomorrow and be own her merry way to me... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm expecting my Ivy Clayton... Label printed but waiting for Mr. Brown to pick up from outlet tomorrow and be own her merry way to me... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;





yay! Glad to hear she will be on her way soon!
We will be twins! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm expecting my Ivy Clayton... Label printed but waiting for Mr. Brown to pick up from outlet tomorrow and be own her merry way to me... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




Yay!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

No purses today, but my Lamo boots and D&C tops are out for delivery...finally.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> No purses today, but my Lamo boots and D&C tops are out for delivery...finally.





Are your Lamo boots the Q's TSV Lamo boots or did you get them from somewhere else?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Are your Lamo boots the Q's TSV Lamo boots or did you get them from somewhere else?


   No, not the recent TSV.   I got the ones that were last year's TSV called the *"Snowmass"* with the button instead of those buckles.  I bought them last year when they were the TSV but they were too small so I gave them to my daughter instead of returning.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> No, not the recent TSV.   I got the ones that were last year's TSV called the *"Snowmass"* with the button instead of those buckles.  I bought them last year when they were the TSV but they were too small so I gave them to my daughter instead of returning.





Oh, those are nice! 
What color are you getting? I like the blue in these but they don't have my size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh, those are nice!
> What color are you getting? I like the blue in these but they don't have my size.



Remember, you have to size up one entire size in these boots.   I bought the chestnut but I have the blue in my cart, lol.   Once the chestnut get here and I see how they fit, I'll probably buy the blue ones, too.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Remember, you have to size up one entire size in these boots.   I bought the chestnut but I have the blue in my cart, lol.   Once the chestnut get here and I see how they fit, I'll probably buy the blue ones, too.




Yes, the up size is the one they don't have!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yes, the up size is the one they don't have!


  Dang!  Sorry they don't have your size.

 I just got mine.  I usually wear a 6 1/2 or 7 in shoes, but I ordered an 8... PERFECT!!   They are SO CUTE.   I'm going to order the blue ones, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Dang!  Sorry they don't have your size.
> 
> I just got mine.  I usually wear a 6 1/2 or 7 in shoes, but I ordered an 8... PERFECT!!   They are SO CUTE.   I'm going to order the blue ones, lol.




Congrats Sarah! I'm glad you like them.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm expecting my Ivy Clayton... Label printed but waiting for Mr. Brown to pick up from outlet tomorrow and be own her merry way to me... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



You go girl!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

My crimson domed buckle satchel and toledo hobos are expected today! C'mon Mr. UPS.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats Sarah! I'm glad you like them.


Thanks, TB!   I really love them!   I just ordered a black pair; I decided I would get more use out of black than the navy.   I have the chestnut ones on now with chocolate brown leggings and they look so CUTE.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB!   I really love them!   I just ordered a black pair; I decided I would get more use out of black than the navy.   I have the chestnut ones on now with chocolate brown leggings and they look so CUTE.



I just looked them up and they are so cute, and you can't beat the price.  The chestnut are pretty and I agree you will get a lot of use out of black, especially since you have that new beautiful black MK bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I just looked them up and they are so cute, and you can't beat the price.  The chestnut are pretty and I agree you will get a lot of use out of black, especially since you have that new beautiful black MK bag!



I also love the gray color, but since I have gray uggs I got a pass on the Lamos in gray!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I also love the gray color, but since I have gray uggs I got a pass on the Lamos in gray!




Yep I remember those cute Uggs you got. These reminded me of them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> My crimson domed buckle satchel and toledo hobos are expected today! C'mon Mr. UPS.




Ooooh, how exciting!!! &#128515;&#128515;. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> My crimson domed buckle satchel and toledo hobos are expected today! C'mon Mr. UPS.



How did I miss this?! Did you get them yet? I can't wait to see.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> How did I miss this?! Did you get them yet? I can't wait to see.



Just got them today, still wrapped in original wrapping. Thanks Mr. UPS!! Video coming. That crimson is so deep and rich! I wonder if florentine in bordeaux was similar.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Just got them today, still wrapped in original wrapping. Thanks Mr. UPS!! Video coming. That crimson is so deep and rich! I wonder if florentine in bordeaux was similar.




Yay!!!  Can't wait for video. I think the Bordeaux was more on the reddish burgundy side. Kind of like the Toledo Rogue.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Just got them today, still wrapped in original wrapping. Thanks Mr. UPS!! Video coming. That crimson is so deep and rich! I wonder if florentine in bordeaux was similar.




I can't wait for the video!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Oh, those are nice!
> What color are you getting? I like the blue in these but they don't have my size.



Hey MB!!  I got these in the Chestnut last year and LOVE them.  I have several pairs of lamps and wear them all winter long!  You can't beat them for the price.

I want the gray but the size I need is sold out!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

FlorentineQuack said:


> Just got them today, still wrapped in original wrapping. Thanks Mr. UPS!! Video coming. That crimson is so deep and rich! I wonder if florentine in bordeaux was similar.



Glad you love your new loot, FQ!   Here's a pic of two bordeauxs; the logo lock and my small bordeaux florentine satchel.   IMO, the florentine has a brown-ish undertone.   This pic is in artificial light...







And this is in more natural light...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Very nice.   Love the colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I'm just expecting the Chi hot rollers and Tarte TSV from QVC.  Crossing my fingers for my Dooney TSV tomorrow, but it might be Thursday. It's that darn tracking from the Q that doesn't update.


----------



## Vicmarie

I bit the bullet and ordered the grey belted santorini . I called and they honored the 6 easy pays and I requested for the upgrade in shipping . Then the man goes " I already charged your card ma'am, I'm gonna have to charge it again ! I was annoyed but I told him no that's fine don't charge my card again. Low and behold, I check my account and I got charged twice !! And I didn't get the upgrade in shipping ! So I call back and I'm super annoyed, they apologize yada yada ..... And I got upgraded to get it in 2 days for free. Yay. 

I'm still super annoyed they double charged me though.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Today I'm just expecting the Chi hot rollers and Tarte TSV from QVC.  Crossing my fingers for my Dooney TSV tomorrow, but it might be Thursday. It's that darn tracking from the Q that doesn't update.




Chi hot rollers ? From qvc ??? 

That tarte tsv was awesome !!! I have so many pallets already though , or else I would have ordered !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Tracking my TSV Dooney in grey!! It's expected to arrive on the 20th. I'm excited.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Tracking my TSV Dooney in grey!! It's expected to arrive on the 20th. I'm excited.




Oh how exciting !!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Chi hot rollers ? From qvc ???
> 
> That tarte tsv was awesome !!! I have so many pallets already though , or else I would have ordered !




Yup, I got the hot rollers they were showing the other day. UPS got here early so I already tried them and they are awesome! I have glamour shot big hair!! Lol. The Tarte pallet I'm not quite sure about. The lipsticks are a bit bright for me, but I really like the lights camera lashes mascara and the eye pallet looks nice. The blushes are also a bit pinky. I prefer more maybe and nudes. Jury is still out.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the grey belted santorini . I called and they honored the 6 easy pays and I requested for the upgrade in shipping . Then the man goes " I already charged your card ma'am, I'm gonna have to charge it again ! I was annoyed but I told him no that's fine don't charge my card again. Low and behold, I check my account and I got charged twice !! And I didn't get the upgrade in shipping ! So I call back and I'm super annoyed, they apologize yada yada ..... And I got upgraded to get it in 2 days for free. Yay.
> 
> I'm still super annoyed they double charged me though.




Yay! I can't wait to see her! That gray is so beautiful! Sorry you are having to deal with the Q's customer service. That's aggravating. Hopefully it will disappear from your card quickly.  That free shipping is nice though! 

I think I have a problem. I've been re watching the shows since the weekend.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Tracking my TSV Dooney in grey!! It's expected to arrive on the 20th. I'm excited.




That is exciting! They shipped out really quickly this time.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That is exciting! They shipped out really quickly this time.




Yes they did.. Like the next day. &#128515;&#128515;. Can't wait to see what your red looks like.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Woot!!   Sounds like lots of reveals will be happening this week!!       My Santorini belted shopper has "shipped" but it's probably still sitting in the Q warehouse.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!!   Sounds like lots of reveals will be happening this week!!       My Santorini belted shopper has "shipped" but it's probably still sitting in the Q warehouse.




Ooo... Can't wait to see that bag. That collection is gorgeous! I'm thinking of getting it in the larger sized satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't wait to see all the reveals. For me I think it will be either the smaller satchel or the belted shopper, but I don't know what color yet.


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!!   Sounds like lots of reveals will be happening this week!!       My Santorini belted shopper has "shipped" but it's probably still sitting in the Q warehouse.




Yay ! What color did you get ?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Yay ! What color did you get ?


I went with the cognac since I have the Santorini drawstring in the t'moro color already.  I can't wait to see it!!    It was hard to pick a color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I think I have a problem. I've been re watching the shows since the weekend.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


>




Yeah and it's still on in the background with the sound off while I watch YouTube videos! :totallycra: lol


----------



## Vicmarie

Hahhaha I feel you ! Which ones are you re watching ? I kept watching the belted shopper and I am REALLY tired of hearing " SANTAREENII " at the beginning


----------



## Twoboyz

Haha! Right now I'm watching the TSV. I swear I'm going to be sick of it before it even comes! I'm also watching yours and the Santorini satchels, the Croco fino, and the Lockwood. Basically all the ones im currently obsessing about.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, I got the hot rollers they were showing the other day. UPS got here early so I already tried them and they are awesome! I have glamour shot big hair!! Lol. The Tarte pallet I'm not quite sure about. The lipsticks are a bit bright for me, but I really like the lights camera lashes mascara and the eye pallet looks nice. The blushes are also a bit pinky. I prefer more maybe and nudes. Jury is still out.


Chi is the BEST


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Chi is the BEST




I agree...I love it! It's so cool looking too with the black rollers and tray with the blue light. Love the case it comes with too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Hahhaha I feel you ! Which ones are you re watching ? I kept watching the belted shopper and I am REALLY tired of hearing " SANTAREENII " at the beginning



   But...  Sue's nailcolor looks so fabulous with that black bag!!!   (I have watched that video too many times now, lol.)


----------



## Vicmarie

Lol !! I wonder if Sue went out to dance afterall ?? 

I can't wait to see yours !


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! Right now I'm watching the TSV. I swear I'm going to be sick of it before it even comes! I'm also watching yours and the Santorini satchels, the Croco fino, and the Lockwood. Basically all the ones im currently obsessing about.




All the good ones !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I agree...I love it! It's so cool looking too with the black rollers and tray with the blue light. Love the case it comes with too.


I have the flat iron. Might need to try the rollers


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> All the good ones !




You bet! Oh I forgot the Bristol and the small satchel because now I have decided that I need a marine flo bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy dance! Chestnut Bristol will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy dance! Chestnut Bristol will be delivered tomorrow!




Yayyy!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy dance! Chestnut Bristol will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My three favorite words..... Out For Delivery!!

Unfortunately UPS doesn't get to me until almost 6pm, so it's gonna be a LONNNNGGG day.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My three favorite words..... Out For Delivery!!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately UPS doesn't get to me until almost 6pm, so it's gonna be a LONNNNGGG day.




Yay! Hang in there


----------



## darcy-0702

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My three favorite words..... Out For Delivery!!
> 
> Unfortunately UPS doesn't get to me until almost 6pm, so it's gonna be a LONNNNGGG day.


Yay! I can't wait to see yours! I got the domed buckle satchel in black florentine but as usual it looks like a customer return  Maybe used a few times so boo... it goes back. $400 is too much to spend for less than a brand new item.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yayyy!!!


 


Twoboyz said:


>


 


Twoboyz said:


> Yay! Hang in there


 


Thanks y'all!  It's gonna be a LONG day, lol.  I am so not known for my patience.




darcy-0702 said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see yours! I got the domed buckle satchel in black florentine but as usual it looks like a customer return  Maybe used a few times so boo... it goes back. $400 is too much to spend for less than a brand new item.




Me too!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get a return, but we shall see.  At least I got a price adjustment down to the clearance price.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Woot!   My belted Santorini is OFD!      Of course, I have the same UPS driver as NAC, so after he delivers her bag in LA he will drive 6 hours to Houston with my package.


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My belted Santorini is OFD!      Of course, I have the same UPS driver as NAC, so after he delivers her bag in LA he will drive 6 hours to Houston with my package.




Seriously ?! You guys have the same driver ?!

Can't wait to see that belted shopper !! I get mine tomorrow !!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My belted Santorini is OFD!      Of course, I have the same UPS driver as NAC, so after he delivers her bag in LA he will drive 6 hours to Houston with my package.


 

Cant wait to see


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My belted Santorini is OFD!      Of course, I have the same UPS driver as NAC, so after he delivers her bag in LA he will drive 6 hours to Houston with my package.


Woo Hoo!  Can't wait to see reveal pics!  My UPS driver is so sweet, but we are near the end of his route for the day, lol.  I bet he would drive to Houston, though.  I love that he knows me and my DH by name.  He takes care of us. 




Vicmarie said:


> Seriously ?! You guys have the same driver ?!
> 
> Can't wait to see that belted shopper !! I get mine tomorrow !!




Can't wait to see your reveal pics!  More reveals to come!  Yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see yours! I got the domed buckle satchel in black florentine but as usual it looks like a customer return  Maybe used a few times so boo... it goes back. $400 is too much to spend for less than a brand new item.




I'm sorry about your bag Darcy  it's so disappointing.


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't wait to see all the reveals. For all of you that ordered the Santorini belted shopper I think you are going to love it!! It's next on my list for sure. They didn't have it at the outlet yet, but they had the Samba one and that bag is so cute!!! It's not too big and the lock and belting detail is so cute. It was smaller than the Clayton height wise. I was really close to buying that Samba in gray, but I think I'm going to hold out for the Santorini.


----------



## Nebo

The belted shopper is a beautiful bag! Cant wait for the reveals.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> *Seriously ?! You guys have the same driver ?!*
> 
> Can't wait to see that belted shopper !! I get mine tomorrow !!



   No, I was just being a wise guy.  I'm pretty sure we don't have the same driver, but "my" UPS guy is a sadist and makes sure my stuff is his last delivery of the day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Woo Hoo!  Can't wait to see reveal pics!  My UPS driver is so sweet, but we are near the end of his route for the day, lol.  I bet he would drive to Houston, though.  I love that he knows me and my DH by name.  He takes care of us.



I'm an "end of the router" too.   Makes for a VERY LONG DAY when waiting.   What's weird is that on Tuesdays, we have a relief driver and he is always here by 1 p.m...   I can't figure out what's up with that, but I love to get stuff on Tuesdays.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm an "end of the router" too.   Makes for a VERY LONG DAY when waiting.   What's weird is that on Tuesdays, we have a relief driver and he is always here by 1 p.m...   I can't figure out what's up with that, but I love to get stuff on Tuesdays.


 


It sure does!  I just checked my email and my package has been delivered.  But I'm still at work for a few more minutes and then it's time for a 30 minute commute. 


Hopefully the box won't be too scarily crushed - and fingers crossed that I don't receive a return/used bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I was just being a wise guy.  I'm pretty sure we don't have the same driver, but "my" UPS guy is a sadist and makes sure my stuff is his last delivery of the day.




Oh !!!  I was like what a small world !! Lol that bites !! Mine usually comes around 1-4 pm  still long for me


----------



## AlbertsLove

Wairing on my 2 Florentine Satchels from QVC. Gray and natural. Just keeping one. As of now gray. When they get here it might change. It's been "heading to UPS facility sicnr the 17th" hopefully it moves soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm waiting patiently for mr brown to drop off my red TSV. Yesterday he came right around this time so I'm crossing my fingers he is early again today.


----------



## Vicmarie

Me too !! Waiting waiting waiting for my santorini !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Me too !! Waiting waiting waiting for my santorini !!




I'm so excited so see that gray beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ooooh, yay!!   More reveals coming today!!   I hope y'all love your new goodies!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Oh yay!!  More reveals!  Looking forward to all the pictures of your new beauties!


----------



## Twoboyz

She's here!!! My iPhone battery died just as I was about to take a picture!! Arrrggggghhh! Now I'm just waiting here to see the first signs of life. (Sigh)


----------



## Vicmarie

Ups was supposed to be here by 3 and its 3:10 :/ lol I'm getting really impatient !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> She's here!!! My iPhone battery died just as I was about to take a picture!! Arrrggggghhh! Now I'm just waiting here to see the first signs of life. (Sigh)




Yay !!!! Can't wait to see !!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ups was supposed to be here by 3 and its 3:10 :/ lol I'm getting really impatient !!




Hurry up Mr Brown!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Looks like they are getting here tomorrow between 9-1:45. Can't wait!!


----------



## Twoboyz

AlbertsLove said:


> Looks like they are getting here tomorrow between 9-1:45. Can't wait!!




Yay, more reveals tomorrow!! Can't wait to see.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sheesh, I got shipping info from Dooney on my sale items (Santorini belted shopper and gray Stanwich).  They will be here on Thursday.      I don't remember Dooney ever shipping fast.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sheesh, I got shipping info from Dooney on my sale items (Santorini belted shopper and gray Stanwich).  They will be here on Thursday.      I don't remember Dooney ever shipping fast.




That's awesome!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Sheesh, I got shipping info from Dooney on my sale items (Santorini belted shopper and gray Stanwich).  They will be here on Thursday.      I don't remember Dooney ever shipping fast.



That's great! I just checked my status about an hour ago and it's still in process.  I just ordered last night though, kind of late. Are they shipping UPS I'm assuming?
Edit: Do you know if Dooney.com requires a signature? I think last time I ordered from ILD they did, but I can't remember if it was Dooney.com or ILD. Thanks.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's great! I just checked my status about an hour ago and it's still in process.  I just ordered last night though, kind of late. Are they shipping UPS I'm assuming?
> Edit: Do you know if Dooney.com requires a signature? I think last time I ordered from ILD they did, but I can't remember if it was Dooney.com or ILD. Thanks.


 
I think they do, but they might still leave it without a signature. Last order I had from ILD had the 'signature required' sticker but the UPS guy just left it outside. So I guess it depends of the UPS guy.


What did you order?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I think they do, but they might still leave it without a signature. Last order I had from ILD had the 'signature required' sticker but the UPS guy just left it outside. So I guess it depends of the UPS guy.
> 
> 
> What did you order?



Thanks MaryBel.  I hope not or I could be waiting until Monday for my order. 
I ordered the gray Stanwich from Dooney.com.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel.  I hope not or I could be waiting until Monday for my order.
> I ordered the gray Stanwich from Dooney.com.


 
Awesome choice! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Awesome choice! Congrats!



Thanks MaryBel.  I can't wait to get it.  The grey and dark brown combo really grew on me after I got my Samba belted shopper in grey. I couldn't resist.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel.  I hope not or I could be waiting until Monday for my order.
> I ordered the gray Stanwich from Dooney.com.



Sign up for "My UPS".  It's free, and you can track the package and select to allow them to leave it without a signature.


----------



## Punkie

I am waiting on a Cabbage Rose Satchel in Blue that I ordered from a site called Boscovs for $130!!!.. It was shipped UPS sure post I believe... I hate this new way of shipping and then it changing hands at the post office. GRR!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Sign up for "My UPS".  It's free, and you can track the package and select to allow them to leave it without a signature.



Thanks I will do that.


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> I am waiting on a Cabbage Rose Satchel in Blue that I ordered from a site called Boscovs for $130!!!.. It was shipped UPS sure post I believe... I hate this new way of shipping and then it changing hands at the post office. GRR!



I hate it too.  The Cabbage Rose pieces are so pretty.  i finally saw them IRL at the outlet last weekend and they were so pretty.


----------



## Punkie

Twoboyz said:


> I hate it too.  The Cabbage Rose pieces are so pretty.  i finally saw them IRL at the outlet last weekend and they were so pretty.



Oh I'm so glad !! I haven't seen it in real life yet so I'm hoping I love it. This may sound weird but I love all things 90s so this bag looked super 90s to me that's why I got it lol !!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Sign up for "My UPS".  It's free, and you can track the package and select to allow them to leave it without a signature.



Well hello Sarah, the UPS Helpdesk, I finished making my account, but I can't find where it says they can leave it without a signature.  I only found a place where I could specify a different delivery point if they can't leave a package and it had me chose from a list of local UPS store locations.  I guess that's another option.  Then I can go there and get it, but it leaves room for the package to get lost.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Well hello Sarah, the UPS Helpdesk, I finished making my account, but I can't find where it says they can leave it without a signature.  I only found a place where I could specify a different delivery point if they can't leave a package and it had me chose from a list of local UPS store locations.  I guess that's another option.  Then I can go there and get it, but it leaves room for the package to get lost.



Let me see where that is, TB.  I have my account options set up to always deliver w/o signature, but I can't remember where I designated that.  BRB.

ETA--well, I can't find the options; that website is a nightmare.  I don't have any "Signature Required" stuff in my tracking, so I don't have one to look at.  I believe that if a package is Siggy Required, it specifies that on the tracking info page.  You can then click on "deliver without sig" or something.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Let me see where that is, TB.  I have my account options set up to always deliver w/o signature, but I can't remember where I designated that.  BRB.
> 
> ETA--well, I can't find the options; that website is a nightmare.  I don't have any "Signature Required" stuff in my tracking, so I don't have one to look at.  I believe that if a package is Siggy Required, it specifies that on the tracking info page.  You can then click on "deliver without sig" or something.




Gotcha. Thanks for looking. Since yours doesn't have a sig required then I'm probably safe. My order still hasn't shipped yet so who knows at this point when I'll get it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Let me see where that is, TB.  I have my account options set up to always deliver w/o signature, but I can't remember where I designated that.  BRB.
> 
> ETA--well, I can't find the options; that website is a nightmare.  I don't have any "Signature Required" stuff in my tracking, so I don't have one to look at.  I believe that if a package is Siggy Required, it specifies that on the tracking info page.  You can then click on "deliver without sig" or something.




I think you have to be a paid member to change that option. I've tried it. I then called customer service and they said the sender can only bake changes like that. Things may have changed but that's how I remember it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think you have to be a paid member to change that option. I've tried it. I then called customer service and they said the sender can only bake changes like that. Things may have changed but that's how I remember it.




Thanks Pcan


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think you have to be a paid member to change that option. I've tried it. I then called customer service and they said the sender can only bake changes like that. Things may have changed but that's how I remember it.



I'm not a paid member, and I have used the option.  

*TB*, I finally found the instructions....  http://link.brightcove.com/services..._aDhV&bclid=1482859318001&bctid=1529675382001


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not a paid member, and I have used the option.
> 
> 
> 
> *TB*, I finally found the instructions....  http://link.brightcove.com/services..._aDhV&bclid=1482859318001&bctid=1529675382001




Thank you Sarah!


----------



## Twoboyz

Yay, finally got the shipping info on my gray Stanwich. Delivery on Thursday! The bad news is DH will be home and I will be at work!


----------



## Punkie

Twoboyz said:


> Yay, finally got the shipping info on my gray Stanwich. Delivery on Thursday! The bad news is DH will be home and I will be at work!


 

ugh oh! Well maybe the UPS man will be there in the evening  I've gotten packages close to 7 pm but if he is early maybe DH will hear the doorbell and not get it? Maybe think its a solicitor? lol  Well here is to wishing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Yay, finally got the shipping info on my gray Stanwich. Delivery on Thursday! The bad news is DH will be home and I will be at work!



   My gray gets here on Thursday, too!   Of course, I won't see it until after midnight, lol.  "Speedy", my UPS guy, doesn't get in any hurry.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My gray gets here on Thursday, too!   Of course, I won't see it until after midnight, lol.  "Speedy", my UPS guy, doesn't get in any hurry.




Make some coffee and wait up girlfriend!  Lol! I'm very excited.  Tomorrow is going to be a fun day.


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> ugh oh! Well maybe the UPS man will be there in the evening  I've gotten packages close to 7 pm but if he is early maybe DH will hear the doorbell and not get it? Maybe think its a solicitor? lol  Well here is to wishing!




If I'm lucky he will go to the gym at the perfect time and I'll come home to intercept. Not a big deal, I just hate having to deal with stink eye.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Make some coffee and wait up girlfriend!  Lol! I'm very excited.  Tomorrow is going to be a fun day.



I KNOW!!!   I have 2 Dooneys and a Kate Spade coming tomorrow.  Eeeek.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> If I'm lucky he will go to the gym at the perfect time and I'll come home to intercept. Not a big deal, I just hate having to deal with stink eye.



LOL.   I get the "side eye," but no comments.   My oldest daughter was home last weekend and I gave her 7 purses and 5 wallets.  I got a "head shake" on that one.      (After 25 years, he knows better than to say anything, lol.)


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I get the "side eye," but no comments.   My oldest daughter was home last weekend and I gave her 7 purses and 5 wallets.  I got a "head shake" on that one.      (After 25 years, he knows better than to say anything, lol.)




Unfortunately I have another 12 to go before I'm in the clear! Lol your daughter made out nicely  

Well, I'm really bummed now. I called Dooney because the status shows not shipped on their website, but I got the text with tracking from UPS last night. I suspected maybe only my key chain shipped because the weight of the shipment was only .2 lbs. looks like unfortunately I was right. The key chain is coming tomorrow and the Stanwich is on backorder, with a status of "usually takes 2-4 weeks"!!  Sarah, maybe you got lucky and got one of the last ones, or maybe just your Santorini is on its way. I hope you're getting both.  maybe my Stanwich will be a Christmas present if I'm lucky.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Unfortunately I have another 12 to go before I'm in the clear! Lol your daughter made out nicely
> 
> Well, I'm really bummed now. I called Dooney because the status shows not shipped on their website, but I got the text with tracking from UPS last night. I suspected maybe only my key chain shipped because the weight of the shipment was only .2 lbs. looks like unfortunately I was right. The key chain is coming tomorrow and the Stanwich is on backorder, with a status of "usually takes 2-4 weeks"!!  *Sarah, maybe you got lucky and got one of the last ones, or maybe just your Santorini is on its way.* I hope you're getting both.  maybe my Stanwich will be a Christmas present if I'm lucky.



I must have gotten lucky for once!!

_______________________________


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I get the "side eye," but no comments.   My oldest daughter was home last weekend and I gave her 7 purses and 5 wallets.  I got a "head shake" on that one.      (After 25 years, he knows better than to say anything, lol.)






Your daughter got Christmas ahead of time!
Can I be your daughter?  Am I behind Hopi in this request? 


I still have 9 yrs to go but I suspect I will still get the comments and/or stink eye. 



Twoboyz said:


> Unfortunately I have another 12 to go before I'm in the clear! Lol your daughter made out nicely
> 
> Well, I'm really bummed now. I called Dooney because the status shows not shipped on their website, but I got the text with tracking from UPS last night. I suspected maybe only my key chain shipped because the weight of the shipment was only .2 lbs. looks like unfortunately I was right. The key chain is coming tomorrow and the Stanwich is on backorder, with a status of "usually takes 2-4 weeks"!!  Sarah, maybe you got lucky and got one of the last ones, or maybe just your Santorini is on its way. I hope you're getting both.  maybe my Stanwich will be a Christmas present if I'm lucky.


 
Sorry to hear your Stanwich is not coming tomorrow. Hopefully they will get it before the 2-4 weeks.


I'm stalking UPS for my Lamos from the Q. These are the ones that were the TSV at the end of Oct and had all the delay shipments and recalls and all the secrecy about why they did that. We'll see what I get. I ordered the black ones and the green ones. I hope I like them. These are for today. I'm waiting too for my AD shipment of WEN but that one who knows when it's coming  and also some booties I ordered on Monday from 6pm, but those have a delivery date of tomorrow. I don't know why they didn't delivered them today, they got to Seattle last night.


Also stalking fedex for the things I ordered from Dillards but one is scheduled for delivery today and the rest for tomorrow but I think the one for today is not coming today, the tracking is still showing "arrived at FedEx location" in TN. That's a bit far to be delivered today! Ugh, I hate fedex! At least UPS gives you the trail derailment excuse but fedex just says that's all they have. They are useless!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I must have gotten lucky for once!!
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________




It's funny how when I placed my order it said in stock and it still says in stock now. Could it be that CSR just assumed that it was on backorder? It's at a different warehouse than where my key chain shipped from.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's funny how when I placed my order it said in stock and it still says in stock now. Could it be that CSR just assumed that it was on backorder? It's at a different warehouse than where my key chain shipped from.



Hmmm, sounds weird.  My bags are apparently in the same box since the tracking number is the same.  The order came from the Ontario CA warehouse and still shows that it will be here tomorrow.  Maybe you should call them again...??


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, sounds weird.  My bags are apparently in the same box since the tracking number is the same.  The order came from the Ontario CA warehouse and still shows that it will be here tomorrow.  Maybe you should call them again...??




I called and they checked with the warehouse and there are none left. She said she was going to take it out of stock in the system. However I checked back again and it still shows in stock so I'm not sure what's going on. I still don't think I'm going to see that back for a while though. Something to look forward to I guess.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I called and they checked with the warehouse and there are none left. She said she was going to take it out of stock in the system. However I checked back again and it still shows in stock so I'm not sure what's going on. I still don't think I'm going to see that back for a while though. Something to look forward to I guess.



Well, that stinks.  Is gray the only color you wanted?   Maybe they could sub your second choice!


----------



## tlo

I got shipping notice on my gray Santorini 
satchel right away but I've gotten nothing from my cypher Monday Stanwich,  I got the gray, denim and tmoro.

I'm going to go check


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that stinks.  Is gray the only color you wanted?   Maybe they could sub your second choice!




Yeah I thought about it, but that gray is just too pretty. I guess I'll just have to wait and hope it doesn't take too long. I'll have to get by looking at yours


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I got shipping notice on my gray Santorini
> satchel right away but I've gotten nothing from my cypher Monday Stanwich,  I got the gray, denim and tmoro.
> 
> I'm going to go check




Giirrrrllll, you cleaned up! All of them were showing in stock. I wonder if they are going to be the same story. Frustrating.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Giirrrrllll, you cleaned up! All of them were showing in stock. I wonder if they are going to be the same story. Frustrating.



At that price I couldn't resist!!  That was a steal!!!!  You may be right!  It may be the same with all of them!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> It's funny how when I placed my order it said in stock and it still says in stock now. Could it be that CSR just assumed that it was on backorder? It's at a different warehouse than where my key chain shipped from.




Today's the big day! I hope your UPS man doesn't come too late. You know I can't wait to see that gray Stanwich!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Today's the big day! I hope your UPS man doesn't come too late. You know I can't wait to see that gray Stanwich!



   UPS "Speedy" came at *9:15* last night.   OMG, this is going to be a loooooooong day.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS "Speedy" came at *9:15* last night.   OMG, this is going to be a loooooooong day.




OMG, really?! I didnt even know they delivered that late! Yes, it's going to be a long day.


----------



## CatePNW

USPS has a box for me today, ordered something I've not seen in person, hope I like it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS "*Speedy" *came at *9:15* last night.   OMG, this is going to be a loooooooong day.





I hope the day is not too long!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, really?! I didnt even know they delivered that late! Yes, it's going to be a long day.


 
I think they do that on the holidays. My guess is because they have too many packages to deliver and they just run out of time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I think they do that on the holidays. My guess is because they have too many packages to deliver and they just run out of time.



Yeah, I think it's a holiday thing.  But "Speedy" is always LATE; I think I'm the last house on his route.  :sulk:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I think it's a holiday thing.  But "Speedy" is always LATE; I think I'm the* last house on his route*.  :sulk:


 
GF, I think you need to start bribing him with some baked goodies so he changes that!


----------



## MaryBel

Got some of my goodies from Dillards. The rest (More MKors) was scheduled for yesterday but the tracking has not updated yet. Are they taking lessons from the Q? I called fedex and they think tomorrow for delivery date.


I got the black MK wallet to match the studded Hamilton I got at Macy's and the gray one to go with my gray specchio Hamilton.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's me today...


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got some of my goodies from Dillards. The rest (More MKors) was scheduled for yesterday but the tracking has not updated yet. Are they taking lessons from the Q? I called fedex and they think tomorrow for delivery date.
> 
> 
> I got the black MK wallet to match the studded Hamilton I got at Macy's and the gray one to go with my gray specchio Hamilton.



Oooh, nice haul!!   I see you scooped the ostrich, too!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's me today...


 
I love it! Too cute!


btw, got my Lamos yesterday and they are awesome! I'm so glad I didn't cancel my order.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, nice haul!!   I see you scooped the ostrich, too!!


 
Thanks! It was one of the few things available on line, in gray and in the tan color, so since I didn't have a gray ostrich, had to go with gray!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks! It was one of the few things available on line, in gray and in the tan color, so since I didn't have a gray ostrich, had to go with gray!


I love that gray ostrich!   I wanted it in the DS, but since I have enough gray bags (and one on the way), I decided to go with tan.  The matching CCW is gorgeous, BTW.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I love that gray ostrich!   I wanted it in the DS, but since I have enough gray bags (and one on the way), I decided to go with tan. * The matching CCW is gorgeous, BTW.*




Don't say that! 
Will have to stalk for it


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got some of my goodies from Dillards. The rest (More MKors) was scheduled for yesterday but the tracking has not updated yet. Are they taking lessons from the Q? I called fedex and they think tomorrow for delivery date.
> 
> 
> I got the black MK wallet to match the studded Hamilton I got at Macy's and the gray one to go with my gray specchio Hamilton.




Nice! I love those studded wallets.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's me today...




Rotflmao! Where do you find his stuff? Lol. You should show Speedy when he comes. You might get a laugh out of him.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Don't say that!
> Will have to stalk for it


There are a couple on Ebay.   Just sayin.    


And TICK, TOCK.    No UPS.   :mope:


----------



## MiaBorsa

:censor:   I just intercepted the UPS guy, trying to leave my four packages on my neighbor's porch.   GRRRRRR.   That is the second time in a couple of weeks he has done that.     Luckily my  little dog always barks his butt off when the UPS truck comes down the street!!!

The good news is, both Dooneys are gorgeous.  I'll take pics tomorrow when there is natural light.  

The bad news is...I will have to call Dooney and ask WHY they charged me $18 to ship these bags to me...what the hell???   I thought orders over $100 were free shipping.    Does anyone else get tired of making phone calls to "straighten things out?"


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> :censor:   I just intercepted the UPS guy, trying to leave my four packages on my neighbor's porch.   GRRRRRR.   That is the second time in a couple of weeks he has done that.     Luckily my  little dog always barks his butt off when the UPS truck comes down the street!!!
> 
> The good news is, both Dooneys are gorgeous.  I'll take pics tomorrow when there is natural light.
> 
> The bad news is...I will have to call Dooney and ask WHY they charged me $18 to ship these bags to me...what the hell???   I thought orders over $100 were free shipping.    Does anyone else get tired of making phone calls to "straighten things out?"




It's seems Mr. Speedy is too distracted  that he doesn't even realized he's leaving the packages at the wrong house.


Good to hear your 2 bags are gorgeous and are keepers! Now the million calls to Dooney's CS. ITA, grr!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> :censor:   I just intercepted the UPS guy, trying to leave my four packages on my neighbor's porch.   GRRRRRR.   That is the second time in a couple of weeks he has done that.     Luckily my  little dog always barks his butt off when the UPS truck comes down the street!!!
> 
> The good news is, both Dooneys are gorgeous.  I'll take pics tomorrow when there is natural light.
> 
> The bad news is...I will have to call Dooney and ask WHY they charged me $18 to ship these bags to me...what the hell???   I thought orders over $100 were free shipping.    Does anyone else get tired of making phone calls to "straighten things out?"




Yes!!! I get tired of it, but for me it's the medical stuff. They never process the insurance right! 
I'm glad your bags are beautiful and you were watching that ups man! Can you believe I received my D&B key chain from Dooney today and the package had a signature required sticker on it! WTF?! For a $25 item? I didn't see it on the tracking. Crazy


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> It's seems Mr. Speedy is too distracted  that he doesn't even realized he's leaving the packages at the wrong house.
> 
> 
> Good to hear your 2 bags are gorgeous and are keepers! Now the million calls to Dooney's CS. ITA, grr!



Yeah, the dumbwad only stops at my house 40 times a week; why would he remember??  :weird:   

Ugh, I hate calling Dooney CS; they are so clueless.    (And it says right on their home page "FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $100."  DUH.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Yes!!! I get tired of it, but for me it's the medical stuff. They never process the insurance right!
> I'm glad your bags are beautiful and you were watching that ups man! Can you believe I received my D&B key chain from Dooney today and the package had a signature required sticker on it! WTF?! For a $25 item? I didn't see it on the tracking. Crazy



Good grief, how ridiculous.   The box with two handbags did NOT have siggy required.    (And they were headed to the wrong damn house...OMG.)


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, the dumbwad only stops at my house 40 times a week; why would he remember??  :weird:
> 
> Ugh, I hate calling Dooney CS; they are so clueless.    (And it says right on their home page "FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $100."  DUH.)




This is exactly the kind of thing that makes me question how my Stanwich can be on Backordered and it's still showing in stock....after she told me she changed it to out of stock. Wth?!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Good grief, how ridiculous.   The box with two handbags did NOT have siggy required.    (And they were headed to the wrong damn house...OMG.)




That's just crazy. I didn't even check if I was charged for shipping. Maybe I better


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That's just crazy. I didn't even check if I was charged for shipping. Maybe I better



When I look on their website on my order info, it shows free shipping.  But on the invoice in the package, they charged me $18...and on my credit card account, too.  Very sneaky IMO.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Got some of my goodies from Dillards. The rest (More MKors) was scheduled for yesterday but the tracking has not updated yet. Are they taking lessons from the Q? I called fedex and they think tomorrow for delivery date.
> 
> 
> I got the black MK wallet to match the studded Hamilton I got at Macy's and the gray one to go with my gray specchio Hamilton.



Amazing haul, the gray is phenomenal. You are a shopping wizard:worthy::worthy:


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's me today...



:lolots::lolots:
You nut!!!!
That's you everyday.



Hate being on the phone with CS ,,,,obviously the sale was way too much for D&B billing and packers.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> :censor:   I just intercepted the UPS guy, trying to leave my four packages on my neighbor's porch.   GRRRRRR.   That is the second time in a couple of weeks he has done that.     Luckily my  little dog always barks his butt off when the UPS truck comes down the street!!!
> 
> *The good news is, both Dooneys are gorgeous.  I'll take pics tomorrow when there is natural light.  *
> 
> The bad news is...I will have to call Dooney and ask WHY they charged me $18 to ship these bags to me...what the hell???   I thought orders over $100 were free shipping.    Does anyone else get tired of making phone calls to "straighten things out?"



Can't wait


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Can't wait



LOL.  The Santorini belted shopper looks exactly like the one I got from Q; I'll just repost those pics.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  The Santorini belted shopper looks exactly like the one I got from Q; I'll just repost those pics.




I do remember you finally deciding Q was not the best deal!!
I'm good either way
love looking at your pictures


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> I do remember you finally deciding Q was not the best deal!!
> I'm good either way
> love looking at your pictures



Yeah, I'm going to return the one with all the plastic wrapping still on it to the Q.  That way someone will get a pristine bag with all the factory wrap.  So the one I'm keeping has already been photographed, lol.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I'm going to return the one with all the plastic wrapping still on it to the Q.  That way someone will get a pristine bag with all the factory wrap.  So the one I'm keeping has already been photographed, lol.



You have to be the most considerate returner at the Q ever.  All that stuff is supposed to go to as is but we all know that's not the case.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> When I look on their website on my order info, it shows free shipping.  But on the invoice in the package, they charged me $18...and on my credit card account, too.  Very sneaky IMO.




Thanks for bringing this to light. I might not have checked otherwise. I just checked my keychain invoice/packing slip and at he bottom it shows the price, tax, and $7.50 for shipping. The total does not include the shipping amount though. At the top it shows -$7.50 for shipping.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Amazing haul, the gray is phenomenal. You are a shopping wizard:worthy::worthy:




Thanks! 
Well, you know what they say "practice makes perfect" and I practice a lot


----------



## Punkie

I am so anxious to get my Cabbage Rose Satchel..  UPS does the transfer to the post office, and then the post office delivers it tomorrow. 

I get so much waiting anxiety! I wish all of our mailboxes were connected to tubes and we could order something online and shoot straight to us like at the bank lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> I am so anxious to get my Cabbage Rose Satchel..  UPS does the transfer to the post office, and then the post office delivers it tomorrow.
> 
> I get so much waiting anxiety! I wish all of our mailboxes were connected to tubes and we could order something online and shoot straight to us like at the bank lol!




That would be awesome! I'm glad you don't have to wait all weekend. That is the worst!


----------



## Punkie

Twoboyz said:


> That would be awesome! I'm glad you don't have to wait all weekend. That is the worst!


 

I know I really hope USPS does deliver it tomorrow.. Ill be peering out my window all day hehehe


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> I know I really hope USPS does deliver it tomorrow.. Ill be peering out my window all day hehehe




 I hope you love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Punkie said:


> I know I really hope USPS does deliver it tomorrow.. Ill be peering out my window all day hehehe



I hope you get her tomorrow, Punkie!!


----------



## Punkie

Thanks twoboyz and Mia !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Punkie said:


> Thanks twoboyz and Mia !!



You'll look like this tomorrow, except for the postman.


----------



## Punkie

Hahaha!! how cute. Yes I sure will be  !!


----------



## Suzwhat

I am waiting on a Tessuta shopper in coffee/marine and  a nylon large pocket satchel in black.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I am waiting on a Tessuta shopper in coffee/marine and  a nylon large pocket satchel in black.




That color combo in the Tessuta is so pretty! Twins on the large pocket satchel. I hope they come quickly for you


----------



## Suzwhat

Thanks Twoboyz! I saw your pocket satchel in black on another thread where you posted a pic.  It looked so chic I had to get one when I saw it was on sale.  I hope mine looks as nice as yours!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks Twoboyz! I saw your pocket satchel in black on another thread where you posted a pic.  It looked so chic I had to get one when I saw it was on sale.  I hope mine looks as nice as yours!




Thank you so much Suzwhat. That's very sweet to say. I'm sure yours will be beautiful!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you so much Suzwhat. That's very sweet to say. I'm sure yours will be beautiful!



Hey TB!!

I got a shipping notice from UPS.  It says it's from Dooney!!!  I've already got my Santorini order so the only other order is the Stanwich.  I double checked status on Dooney and it still says "being processed".

So I don't know what I'm getting!  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Hey TB!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a shipping notice from UPS.  It says it's from Dooney!!!  I've already got my Santorini order so the only other order is the Stanwich.  I double checked status on Dooney and it still says "being processed".
> 
> 
> 
> So I don't know what I'm getting!  LOL




That's funny! It must be your Stanwich  I check it everyday like a crazy stalker, knowing nothing will change. Nothing for me yet on my Stanwich or my Crimson flo.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> That's funny! It must be your Stanwich  I check it everyday like a crazy stalker, knowing nothing will change. Nothing for me yet on my Stanwich or my Crimson flo.



I hope you get yours soon!!!  If I wasn't signed up for "My UPS" I wouldn't have known.  According to Dooney they haven't shipped.

Who knows what is on it's way.  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I hope you get yours soon!!!  If I wasn't signed up for "My UPS" I wouldn't have known.  According to Dooney they haven't shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows what is on it's way.  LOL




That's how I found out my key chain shipped. I love that. Thanks to Sarah who told me about My UPS  I really like all the text notifications. BTW my package had a signature required sticker on it but DH was home and said he didn't have to sign. He said he just left it at he door. Strange


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> That's how I found out my key chain shipped. I love that. Thanks to Sarah who told me about My UPS  I really like all the text notifications. BTW my package had a signature required sticker on it but DH was home and said he didn't have to sign. He said he just left it at he door. Strange



Sarah told me about it too!!  What would we do without her!!!!!!!

I was planning on running errands tomorrow but maybe I should stick around to make sure.

I hope it's my Stanwich satchels.  I'll let you know!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Sarah told me about it too!!  What would we do without her!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on running errands tomorrow but maybe I should stick around to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's my Stanwich satchels.  I'll let you know!




Maybe it's one of your other colors. I'm happy yours is I its way .


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Maybe it's one of your other colors. I'm happy yours is I its way .



It may be.  Who knows!!  I guess we will find out tomorrow!  LOL


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's funny! It must be your Stanwich  I check it everyday like a crazy stalker, knowing nothing will change. Nothing for me yet on my Stanwich or my Crimson flo.




Your getting a crimson Flo!!!!&#128563;&#128563;&#128563; Nice!!!  Did I miss that post??? Do you still have your Crimson Clayton???


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> It may be.  Who knows!!  I guess we will find out tomorrow!  LOL



   I hope you get all your Stanwich satchels tomorrow!   According to UPS, my marine saddlebag will be here on Wednesday.  When I check on Dooney.com, my account doesn't show that order exists AT ALL.   What????        I don't know why Dooney can't get it together.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope you get all your Stanwich satchels tomorrow!   According to UPS, my marine saddlebag will be here on Wednesday.  When I check on Dooney.com, my account doesn't show that order exists AT ALL.   What????        I don't know why Dooney can't get it together.



Thanks honey!!  I hope you love your saddlebag!!!!  Can't wait to see your pics!!

It's a good thing Dooney makes awesome bags or they would be in trouble!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  which crimson Flo and where did you order it from?   I want a crimson Flo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> That's how I found out my key chain shipped. I love that. Thanks to Sarah who told me about My UPS  I really like all the text notifications. *BTW my package had a signature required sticker on it but DH was home and said he didn't have to sign. He said he just left it at he door. Strange*




I had that happen to me last week when I was expecting a yarn order.  They tried to deliver the first day while I was at work and I got the email notification from My UPS, that they did not deliver because it required a signature. (I didn't even notice that had been checked when I looked at my tracking either).  So, I took off work early the next day to make sure I was there.  The guy brings it and never even asks me to sign for it.  But I just know that if I hadn't been there, he wouldn't have left it for me.

My usual driver retired and now we we have a new driver, not to mention all the extra drivers for the holiday season.  Looks like I'll be breaking in a new driver after the holidays, lol.  Oh joy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  which crimson Flo and where did you order it from?   I want a crimson Flo.




In post 1402, TwoBoyz mentioned she was waiting a crimson Flo. I want one too!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Your getting a crimson Flo!!!!&#128563;&#128563;&#128563; Nice!!!  Did I miss that post??? Do you still have your Crimson Clayton???




Hey there, sorry, somehow I missed this post. I ordered a crimson Flo the other day when she was on 12 days of dooney, for $199. I am hoping she's not too big for me because I just love the color! It's probably my favorite color in florentine. I hate to say it, but I sold my Clayton. As much as I loved the color and the look of the bag, it's just too much bag for me and for my purposes. I just felt it was too heavy. I was so sad about it, but it just wasn't going to work for me. I know the satchel is heavy too, but I prefer a softer less structured bag so I think it will work better for me. If not, I can at least return it to Dooney.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  which crimson Flo and where did you order it from?   I want a crimson Flo.




I ordered it from The 12 days of dooney sale for $199. I can't remember why day it was, 2 or 3 maybe? I'm not sure how it works if they are only the price for that day or if they stay on sale for the full 12 days. They usually all come back on day 13 I think though. Hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> I had that happen to me last week when I was expecting a yarn order.  They tried to deliver the first day while I was at work and I got the email notification from My UPS, that they did not deliver because it required a signature. (I didn't even notice that had been checked when I looked at my tracking either).  So, I took off work early the next day to make sure I was there.  The guy brings it and never even asks me to sign for it.  But I just know that if I hadn't been there, he wouldn't have left it for me.
> 
> My usual driver retired and now we we have a new driver, not to mention all the extra drivers for the holiday season.  Looks like I'll be breaking in a new driver after the holidays, lol.  Oh joy.




That's so aggravating. I wonder if the drivers know how much we look forward to these deliveries and what an important job they have.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I ordered it from The 12 days of dooney sale for $199. I can't remember why day it was, 2 or 3 maybe? I'm not sure how it works if they are only the price for that day or if they stay on sale for the full 12 days. They usually all come back on day 13 I think though. Hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong.




LJ: I just checked Dooney.com and the Crimson is not on sale right now. But maybe it will be available on day 13 for one more chance to order. Mine hasn't shipped yet. Grrrr...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz*:  was that the large Flo satchel you ordered?


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz*:  was that the large Flo satchel you ordered?




Yes it is. They call it the medium. I'm not sure why. It's the big one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hey there, sorry, somehow I missed this post. I ordered a crimson Flo the other day when she was on 12 days of dooney, for $199. I am hoping she's not too big for me because I just love the color! It's probably my favorite color in florentine. I hate to say it, but I sold my Clayton. As much as I loved the color and the look of the bag, it's just too much bag for me and for my purposes. I just felt it was too heavy. I was so sad about it, but it just wasn't going to work for me. I know the satchel is heavy too, but I prefer a softer less structured bag so I think it will work better for me. If not, I can at least return it to Dooney.




Ahhh ok! I totally understand why you returned the Clayton (not really lol). All bags aren't for everyone. I know you'll be just as happy with the Flo. You can't go wrong with any bag in Crimson and the price was right. Did you reveal your Grey Stanwich yet or did I miss it??


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh ok! I totally understand why you returned the Clayton (not really lol). All bags aren't for everyone. I know you'll be just as happy with the Flo. You can't go wrong with any bag in Crimson and the price was right. Did you reveal your Grey Stanwich yet or did I miss it??




I know, I really wanted to love it. I kept looking at it and sayin it was so gorgeous, but it was just too heavy. No, you didn't miss it. Apparently my Gray stanwich is on backorder. I'm so bummed. The Crimson hadn't shipped yet either.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I know, I really wanted to love it. I kept looking at it and sayin it was so gorgeous, but it was just too heavy. No, you didn't miss it. Apparently my Gray stanwich is on backorder. I'm so bummed. The Crimson hadn't shipped yet either.




I feel ya on that...

The one good thing about living near an outlet is that you don't have to deal with the stress of ordering bags and waiting days to receive it. I want the "shiny it" domed satchel on the Q but don't want to deal with waiting to get it. &#128513;&#128513;. Hopefully you'll get some shipping info tomorrow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I agree that the Clayton is very heavy.  So why did I just buy another one?  I couldn't resist it was so stunning in grey.  Maybe it will get lighter as it sits in my closet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I agree that the Clayton is very heavy.  So why did I just buy another one?  I couldn't resist it was so stunning in grey.  Maybe it will get lighter as it sits in my closet.



Love that gray, LJ!   Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I agree that the Clayton is very heavy.  So why did I just buy another one?  I couldn't resist it was so stunning in grey.  Maybe it will get lighter as it sits in my closet.




If only.... Lol. The grey is very pretty. I saw one at the outlet lay time I was there.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I agree that the Clayton is very heavy.  So why did I just buy another one?  I couldn't resist it was so stunning in grey.  Maybe it will get lighter as it sits in my closet.


 
Congrats LJ! 
Twins on gray Clayton! What other colors do you have? I have Ivy too, but want more.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia*:  thanks.  When I was looking at the grey Clayton I also saw a grey small satchel,  which would have been perfect.   But I didn't like the leather on the satchel,  it was very pebbled and wrinkled.   I noticed that on quite a few Flo bags recently.  So I'm reluctant to buy any unless I can see them in person first.


*MaryBel:*  I now own 3 Claytons...  the grey, ocean blue, and black.   I love the style and the leather on mine is beautiful.  That's my only excuse for the insanity of buying handbags I know are too heavy for me.   That and I figured they will be so much lighter without the shoulder strap,  which I will leave at home.   


I looked at the Kingston,  it's much lighter in weight than the Clayton,  but the hobo style isn't right for me.  And the Kingston doesn't have as much detail on the front and no zip on the back.  All these things make it lighter,  and I would have bought it,  if it had double handles instead of the hobo strap.


*Twoboyz:*  grey is a hard color to find, and the Flo grey is really a lovely color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I agree that the Clayton is very heavy.  So why did I just buy another one?  I couldn't resist it was so stunning in grey.  Maybe it will get lighter as it sits in my closet.




Lol... For some reason, I don't find it any heavier then the Regular Flo Satchel. Girlfriend, the Clayton could weigh 25 1/2 pounds and I'd still carry them. Lol. It's my favorite style of bag. 

And the grey!!!!... Girlfriend, speechless. I'm actually thinking about returning my TSV Shelby Shopper in Grey for the Grey Clayton.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia*:  thanks.  When I was looking at the grey Clayton I also saw a grey small satchel,  which would have been perfect.   But I didn't like the leather on the satchel,  it was very pebbled and wrinkled.   I noticed that on quite a few Flo bags recently.  So I'm reluctant to buy any unless I can see them in person first.
> 
> 
> *MaryBel:*  I now own 3 Claytons...  the grey, ocean blue, and black.   I love the style and the leather on mine is beautiful.  That's my only excuse for the insanity of buying handbags I know are too heavy for me.   That and I figured they will be so much lighter without the shoulder strap,  which I will leave at home.
> 
> 
> I looked at the Kingston,  it's much lighter in weight than the Clayton,  but the hobo style isn't right for me.  And the Kingston doesn't have as much detail on the front and no zip on the back.  All these things make it lighter,  and I would have bought it,  if it had double handles instead of the hobo strap.
> 
> 
> *Twoboyz:*  grey is a hard color to find, and the Flo grey is really a lovely color.




I can relate to everything you said regarding the Kingston vs the Clayton. The Kingston is beautiful but that particular bag doesn't work for me. I tried to make it work especially when it was 65% off.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pcan:  I can't find the listing of the weight on the medium (i.e. large) Flo satchel,  but here is what I did find:
Clayton       3 lb  7 oz
Kingston     2 lb 10 oz
Smith         3 lb   1 oz
Sm. Satchel 2 lb  8 oz


I think the medium satchel is around the same weight as the Smith,  if I remember correctly.


I even find the small satchel to be heavy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Pcan:  I can't find the listing of the weight on the medium (i.e. large) Flo satchel,  but here is what I did find:
> Clayton       3 lb  7 oz
> Kingston     2 lb 10 oz
> Smith         3 lb   1 oz
> Sm. Satchel 2 lb  8 oz
> 
> 
> I think the medium satchel is around the same weight as the Smith,  if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> I even find the small satchel to be heavy.




Oh wow!!! This really puts it into perspective. I didn't realize the Clayton weighed that much. Wowza!!! Thanks for taking the time to look these up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  I put my twist strap hobo,  with my stuff inside, on the scale yesterday.  Weight was 4 lbs.  I knew it was heavy when I was carrying it around.  Weight may not be exact,  but my guess is that the stuff I had inside was less than half the weight.  so that would make the twist strap hobo about 2 lbs and a few ounces.   and I can really feel the weight of that bag.   I lugged the Flo domed buckle satchel around last week... 2 lbs 10 oz... EMPTY.  I can only imagine what it weighed with my stuff inside.   Yes, the Clayton is beautiful... but like 5" heels...made for sitting, not walking around.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  I put my twist strap hobo,  with my stuff inside, on the scale yesterday.  Weight was 4 lbs.  I knew it was heavy when I was carrying it around.  Weight may not be exact,  but my guess is that the stuff I had inside was less than half the weight.  so that would make the twist strap hobo about 2 lbs and a few ounces.   and I can really feel the weight of that bag.   I lugged the Flo domed buckle satchel around last week... 2 lbs 10 oz... EMPTY.  I can only imagine what it weighed with my stuff inside.   Yes, the Clayton is beautiful... but like 5" heels...made for sitting, not walking around.




Lol... Lol.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MaryBel:*  I now own 3 Claytons...  the grey, ocean blue, and black.   I love the style and the leather on mine is beautiful.  That's my only excuse for the insanity of buying handbags I know are too heavy for me.   That and I figured they will be so much lighter without the shoulder strap,  which I will leave at home.
> 
> I looked at the Kingston,  it's much lighter in weight than the Clayton,  but the hobo style isn't right for me.  And the Kingston doesn't have as much detail on the front and no zip on the back.  All these things make it lighter,  and I would have bought it,  if it had double handles instead of the hobo strap.




LJ, you have 3 gorgeous colors! I was tempted to buy the crimson but I already have the Kingston in crimson and also in black, otherwise I'd be tempted to get Clayton in black too. I think I would like bone, marine and red. Just those three


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Marybel:*  if it's a good one,  the leather on the Florentine handbags is stunning,  in almost every color.  I find it disappointing that so many of the ones I see don't look as good as they should.  There is a certain sheen to a good smooth Florentine leather handbag.  Most of the pebbled ones don't look as good.  There are always exceptions,  one of my first Florentine handbags was pebbled, and I had the choice of a smooth or pebbled one.  The pebbled one just looked richer.  But I think that was the exception.  My experience since then is that the smooth ones look much richer,  and I'm open minded when I look at the handbags.   


I also think the richer and more vibrant colors really look better than the paler and more subtle colors.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Marybel:*  if it's a good one,  the leather on the Florentine handbags is stunning,  in almost every color.  I find it disappointing that so many of the ones I see don't look as good as they should.  There is a certain sheen to a good smooth Florentine leather handbag.  Most of the pebbled ones don't look as good.  There are always exceptions,  one of my first Florentine handbags was pebbled, and I had the choice of a smooth or pebbled one.  The pebbled one just looked richer.  But I think that was the exception.  My experience since then is that the smooth ones look much richer,  and I'm open minded when I look at the handbags.
> 
> I also think the richer and more vibrant colors really look better than the paler and more subtle colors.


 
I agree with you! I wanted a Clayton or Kingston in red and after I saw the red Kingston, I did not get if because it didn't look as vibrant as red florentine bags do, it kind of look like it had faded. So the search for a red one continues, but yes, not all bags are the same. You could have 2 of the same bag in the same color and one could be just meh and the other one stunning! And totally agree about the colors, the richer colors look way better than the pale ones.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I agree with you! I wanted a Clayton or Kingston in red and after I saw the red Kingston, I did not get if because it didn't look as vibrant as red florentine bags do, it kind of look like it had faded. So the search for a red one continues, but yes, not all bags are the same. You could have 2 of the same bag in the same color and one could be just meh and the other one stunning! And totally agree about the colors, the richer colors look way better than the pale ones.




I totally agree with you guys. Every bag looks different in florentine. That's why I'm so scared to purchase them unseen.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Anyone stalking the delivery man today?      I have a ton of stuff coming, but most is Christmas stuff for others.  I do have a Kate Spade satchel coming today, though.  

Tomorrow my Dooney saddlebag in marine (from 12DoD) and Coach Carlyle in red currant are coming.      The saddlebag will go back if it's heavy, so I'm anxious to see that one...I have never seen that bag IRL.


----------



## Twoboyz

I have a QVC delivery coming today. It's the Calista Tools Perfector. I decided to give that gadget a try.  I can't wait to see your Kate Spade and your Dooney saddlebag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I have a QVC delivery coming today. It's the Calista Tools Perfector. I decided to give that gadget a try.  I can't wait to see your Kate Spade and your Dooney saddlebag!



I hope the UPS guy gets here before sunrise tomorrow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I agree with you! I wanted a Clayton or Kingston in red and after I saw the red Kingston, I did not get if because it didn't look as vibrant as red florentine bags do, it kind of look like it had faded. So the search for a red one continues, but yes, not all bags are the same. You could have 2 of the same bag in the same color and one could be just meh and the other one stunning! And totally agree about the colors, the richer colors look way better than the pale ones.


 


And when they looks stunning.... I can't resist buying another one!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> I totally agree with you guys. Every bag looks different in florentine. That's why I'm so scared to purchase them unseen.


 
Me too.   But in a way it's a good thing,  it keeps me from buying too many.  I admit to having ordered Florentine bags without seeing them,  but I'm always concerned and usually do it only if I can get someone in the outlet to look over the handbag and describe it to me in detail.   Even then,  it's not always up to my standards.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope the UPS guy gets here before sunrise tomorrow.




I hope so too! My guy and his helper just came and delivered my package. I can't wait to try this thing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG...yay!!!   Speedy just dropped off my packages and I ripped them open; I got the marine saddlebag from the 12DoD and the Coach Carlyle in red currant from Bloomie's sale.   All I can say is "WOW!!!"  What gorgeous bags!!   

It's too dark to get good pics, so I'll just stare at them tonight.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...yay!!!   Speedy just dropped off my packages and I ripped them open; I got the marine saddlebag from the 12DoD and the Coach Carlyle in red currant from Bloomie's sale.   All I can say is "WOW!!!"  What gorgeous bags!!
> 
> It's too dark to get good pics, so I'll just stare at them tonight.



You are such a tease. 
I cant wait


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> You are such a tease.
> I cant wait



I know right?! 

Sarah, I'm glad you love them.


----------



## Vicmarie

Just ordered a marine Bristol " as is " ... Wish me luck ! I'm normally not a blue kinda girl , but that marine is gorgeous !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Just ordered a marine Bristol " as is " ... Wish me luck ! I'm normally not a blue kinda girl , but that marine is gorgeous !!




I agree! I fell for the marine too. Wishing you luck!


----------



## Vicmarie

I just saw they have the stanwhich in marine on dooney.com lol ugh !! You all have tainted me though lol I can't imagine paying FP !!


----------



## Suzwhat

I am expecting a Tessura shopper today.  I would like to stay home but need to go to work to pay for it.  Ha ha.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Just ordered a marine Bristol " as is " ... Wish me luck ! I'm normally not a blue kinda girl , but that marine is gorgeous !!




That's going to be beautiful in Marine. That's the next color I want. Good luck girly. Hope you get the perfect bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I just ordered a Natural Clayton off eBay for a decent price. &#128563;&#128563; I'm nervous because I've never purchased a bag from there before, only sold, so cross your fingers. She's shipping today, so I should expect next week sometime. I hate this waiting game and it's worse with a pre-owned bag. The Q has an "as is" but the price is still high to me. I figured I'd take my chances on the Bay. 

Humm, now I look at the pic again and the handles look a little dirty or maybe it's her lighting? Now I'm really nervous. Grrr... I guess I can always re-sale if I'm not happy. I see a couple small scratches but I can get those out. This was an impulse buy. I caught it when there was only seven minutes left in the auction and my little Clayton obsessed mind said I had to have it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just ordered a Natural Clayton off eBay for a decent price. &#128563;&#128563; I'm nervous because I've never purchased a bag from there before, only sold, so cross your fingers. She's shipping today, so I should expect next week sometime. I hate this waiting game and it's worse with a pre-owned bag. The Q has an "as is" but the price is still high to me. I figured I'd take my chances on the Bay.
> 
> Humm, now I look at the pic again and the handles look a little dirty or maybe it's her lighting? Now I'm really nervous. Grrr... I guess I can always re-sale if I'm not happy. I see a couple small scratches but I can get those out. This was an impulse buy. I caught it when there was only seven minutes left in the auction and my little Clayton obsessed mind said I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830273




Clayton in natural is so beautiful! Well I guess I like so many colors! I'm crossing my fingers for you! You can always try Apple brand leather cleaner on the handles. At least with florentine I think there is a good possibility it can be cleaned and then conditioned to retain its beauty. Then you've got the patina which also helps blend everything together. I can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I am expecting a Tessura shopper today.  I would like to stay home but need to go to work to pay for it.  Ha ha.




Ooohhhhh I can't wait to see!! I hope your day goes by quickly! Happy Friday and Tessuta delivery day!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I just saw they have the stanwhich in marine on dooney.com lol ugh !! You all have tainted me though lol I can't imagine paying FP !!




I know, I can't wait for the color swatch to be activated, u less they already did and I didn't notice! I want so many colors in the Stanwich. :sigh:  I am dying to find Crimson. I want gray, but now it's only on ebay. Now the marine. I don't think I could pay full price anymore either. It will be on sale somewhere someday.


----------



## Vicmarie

Ok well yesterday I ordered a taupe smith as is , the order disappeared and it never charged my account , that's when I decided to order the marine Bristol .., turns out now they are both on their way !! I will only be able to keep one , so I'll be posting pix to have you ladies help me decide !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Ok well yesterday I ordered a taupe smith as is , the order disappeared and it never charged my account , that's when I decided to order the marine Bristol .., turns out now they are both on their way !! I will only be able to keep one , so I'll be posting pix to have you ladies help me decide !!



   Sounds like QVC!!   I can't wait to see your new bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ok well yesterday I ordered a taupe smith as is , the order disappeared and it never charged my account , that's when I decided to order the marine Bristol .., turns out now they are both on their way !! I will only be able to keep one , so I'll be posting pix to have you ladies help me decide !!




I can't wait to see. Decisions are tough. I hope this one is easy for you. I spent 2 hours at the outlet today. I think they were laughing at me. I told them I was just going to loiter all day and do they mind? Lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  as long as they don't charge you rent,  stay as long as you want.  After all,  the longer you stay the more you might buy.   They should offer you coffee and bottled water,  and snacks after 2 hours. 

   I spend a long time at the Dooney retail boutique in my area.  They treat me like a guest.  They know the longer I am there,  the more I buy.... either for myself or for friends.  I'm often the designated 'personal shopper',  especially if there is a sale going on.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  as long as they don't charge you rent,  stay as long as you want.  After all,  the longer you stay the more you might buy.   They should offer you coffee and bottled water,  and snacks after 2 hours.
> 
> I spend a long time at the Dooney retail boutique in my area.  They treat me like a guest.  They know the longer I am there,  the more I buy.... either for myself or for friends.  I'm often the designated 'personal shopper',  especially if there is a sale going on.



You are so right! I don't think they minded.  They were kind of busy today so they just let me do my own thing and checked in on me every once in awhile.  That's really nice treatment at the boutique.  I would have welcomed some coffee.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Well,  no coffee or snacks,  but if I'm looking like I'm fading they do offer me some water.  

  There is a coffee bar not too far away,  but I guess they don't want spills.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Well,  no coffee or snacks,  but if I'm looking like I'm fading they do offer me some water.
> 
> There is a coffee bar not too far away,  but I guess they don't want spills.



I hear that. I wouldn't trust my clumsy self.


----------



## MiaBorsa

The Brighton boutiques have free bottled water and fresh chocolate-chip cookies.  Yummy.   I think all handbag stores should have refreshments.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> The Brighton boutiques have free bottled water and fresh chocolate-chip cookies.  Yummy.   I think all handbag stores should have refreshments.




They're actually having an event tomorrow with free hot chocolate and you get to keep the holiday mug. They are also having champagne I think from 11-3. Now that's thinking. A liquered up shopper is looser with the wallet. Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> They're actually having an event tomorrow with free hot chocolate and you get to keep the holiday mug. They are also having champagne I think from 11-3. Now that's thinking.* A liquered up shopper is looser with the wallet. Lol!*



   Champagne???   Are they allowed to do that without a liquor license?  :weird:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh, and speaking of stalking...     I ordered a red Coach wallet from Macy's about 5 days ago and it's still "processing."      I tried to cancel and they won't let me.  Grrrrrrr


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Champagne???   Are they allowed to do that without a liquor license?  :weird:



I think if they are giving and not selling a license is unnecessary????


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> I think if they are giving and not selling a license is unnecessary????



Beats me.     I'm just imagining "shoppers" hanging around the champagne fountain all afternoon.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just ordered a Natural Clayton off eBay for a decent price. &#128563;&#128563; I'm nervous because I've never purchased a bag from there before, only sold, so cross your fingers. She's shipping today, so I should expect next week sometime. I hate this waiting game and it's worse with a pre-owned bag. The Q has an "as is" but the price is still high to me. I figured I'd take my chances on the Bay.
> 
> Humm, now I look at the pic again and the handles look a little dirty or maybe it's her lighting? Now I'm really nervous. Grrr... I guess I can always re-sale if I'm not happy. I see a couple small scratches but I can get those out. This was an impulse buy. I caught it when there was only seven minutes left in the auction and my little Clayton obsessed mind said I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830273



Congrats Pcan. When my natural Clayton arrives from Dooney we can be purse twins!!!! I ordered an orange clayton from California Outlet as well. Still waiting its arrival.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Congrats Pcan. When my natural Clayton arrives from Dooney we can be purse twins!!!! I ordered an orange clayton from California Outlet as well. Still waiting its arrival.




Thanks girlfriend!!! Yes, bag twins all the way. Mine is pre-loved but the seller said she only carried a couple times but we will see when it arrives. I can always resale it and buy a new one if I'm not happy but I think it'll be ok. I asked her not to squeeze it in a box but I see shipping as large flat rate. Eeek!!! I think that bag is too big to comfortably fit in that box. I told her I'll pay a little more shipping if I had too. 
And oh my!!!... The Clayton in orange??? I can't wait to see that. Was it on clearance??


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend!!! Yes, bag twins all the way. Mine is pre-loved but the seller said she only carried a couple times but we will see when it arrives. I can always resale it and buy a new one if I'm not happy but I think it'll be ok. I asked her not to squeeze it in a box but I see shipping as large flat rate. Eeek!!! I think that bag is too big to comfortably fit in that box. I told her I'll pay a little more shipping if I had too.
> And oh my!!!... The Clayton in orange??? I can't wait to see that. Was it on clearance??



Orange Clayton was shippable at 50% off. I hope she carefully packs your bag. Dooney is so durable hopefully it should be fine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stalking Mr. Brown for my 1975 Signature Sutton Sydney... Can't wait to get her. Shipped today...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Mr. Brown for my 1975 Signature Sutton Sydney... Can't wait to get her. Shipped today...




I can't wait too! Hoping for a speedy delivery. I'm thinking Wednesday or Thursday?


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm stalking usps for my gray Santorini satchel and my taupe dillen satchel. They've been in the fed ex slow boat from ILD since early last week. It's like a comedy. Yesterday they arrived at the fed ex location in Chicago. So I thought I actually might see them tomorrow. Nope, today they completely skipped my suburb of Chicago and went to Wisconsin! WTH?! Now they have to come back to the post office here and then to my door. It says expected delivery on the 19th. At this rate I believe it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm stalking usps for my gray Santorini satchel and my taupe dillen satchel. They've been in the fed ex slow boat from ILD since early last week. It's like a comedy. Yesterday they arrived at the fed ex location in Chicago. So I thought I actually might see them tomorrow. *Nope, today they completely skipped my suburb of Chicago and went to Wisconsin! WTH?! Now they have to come back to the post office here and then to my door.* It says expected delivery on the 19th. At this rate I believe it!



Unbelievable.     My belted shopper from ILD is scheduled for Wednesday.  After returning two of them for a cheaper price, I'm not even excited.  (But I did save $200, so yay.  )


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Unbelievable.     My belted shopper from ILD is scheduled for Wednesday.  After returning two of them for a cheaper price, I'm not even excited.  (But I did save $200, so yay.  )




That's pretty exciting! That's enough for another bag! Lol. Their shipping is the worst.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait too! Hoping for a speedy delivery. I'm thinking Wednesday or Thursday?




Yes!!! The 18th!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm stalking usps for my gray Santorini satchel and my taupe dillen satchel. They've been in the fed ex slow boat from ILD since early last week. It's like a comedy. Yesterday they arrived at the fed ex location in Chicago. So I thought I actually might see them tomorrow. Nope, today they completely skipped my suburb of Chicago and went to Wisconsin! WTH?! Now they have to come back to the post office here and then to my door. It says expected delivery on the 19th. At this rate I believe it!




Oh no!!! That's depressing especially how long you've waited for it hopefully the days will speed up for you.

To make things worse... You're gonna love the Taupe Dillen.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!! That's depressing especially how long you've waited for it hopefully the days will speed up for you.
> 
> To make things worse... You're gonna love the Taupe Dillen.




Haha! I know I will!  I think I'm going to love them both! I'm glad I sold some bags. I don't feel so bad.


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> I'm stalking usps for my gray Santorini satchel and my taupe dillen satchel. They've been in the fed ex slow boat from ILD since early last week. It's like a comedy. Yesterday they arrived at the fed ex location in Chicago. So I thought I actually might see them tomorrow. Nope, today they completely skipped my suburb of Chicago and went to Wisconsin! WTH?! Now they have to come back to the post office here and then to my door. It says expected delivery on the 19th. At this rate I believe it![/QUOTE
> 
> my gray santorinis' expected delivery date is Dec. 26th. I'm so upset!! it wasn't picked up by fed ex until yesterday even though I received shipping notice Friday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

duckiesforme said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stalking usps for my gray Santorini satchel and my taupe dillen satchel. They've been in the fed ex slow boat from ILD since early last week. It's like a comedy. Yesterday they arrived at the fed ex location in Chicago. So I thought I actually might see them tomorrow. Nope, today they completely skipped my suburb of Chicago and went to Wisconsin! WTH?! Now they have to come back to the post office here and then to my door. It says expected delivery on the 19th. At this rate I believe it![/QUOTE
> 
> my gray santorinis' expected delivery date is Dec. 26th. I'm so upset!! it wasn't picked up by fed ex until yesterday even though I received shipping notice Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Duckies:*  same thing for my grey Santorini satchel.  Expected delivery 12/26 after FedEx hands it off to the post office and it sits during the Christmas break.  ILD prepared it for shipment Fri or Sat,  and FedEx didn't pick it up until early this morning.  Now it's on a slow boat or mule train or something as it crosses the US,  probably stopping in every state along the way.  It's not that I need the handbag before Christmas,  it's just I want my new bag now, while I'm still excited to get it.
> By 12/26 I will already have started shopping the after Christmas sales and I won't even know if I love the Santorini satchel or not.   As problems go,  this one isn't bad, but it doesn't tend to take the joy out of the purchase when you have to wait this long.
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stalking usps for my gray Santorini satchel and my taupe dillen satchel. They've been in the fed ex slow boat from ILD since early last week. It's like a comedy. Yesterday they arrived at the fed ex location in Chicago. So I thought I actually might see them tomorrow. Nope, today they completely skipped my suburb of Chicago and went to Wisconsin! WTH?! Now they have to come back to the post office here and then to my door. It says expected delivery on the 19th. At this rate I believe it![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> my gray santorinis' expected delivery date is Dec. 26th. I'm so upset!! it wasn't picked up by fed ex until yesterday even though I received shipping notice Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILD shipping is so frustrating. I hate to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I would almost rather pay for shipping if they would just ship regular fed ex or ups.
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I'm stalking usps for my gray Santorini satchel and my taupe dillen satchel. They've been in the fed ex slow boat from ILD since early last week. It's like a comedy. Yesterday they arrived at the fed ex location in Chicago. So I thought I actually might see them tomorrow. Nope, today they completely skipped my suburb of Chicago and went to Wisconsin! WTH?! Now they have to come back to the post office here and then to my door. It says expected delivery on the 19th. At this rate I believe it!




Well, it finally made it to my local post office at 7:29 this morning, but it's telling me to allow one to two more days for delivery. Really? I could drive there in 5 minutes to get it. Grrrr!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Well, it finally made it to my local post office at 7:29 this morning, but it's telling me to allow one to two more days for delivery. Really? I could drive there in 5 minutes to get it. Grrrr!




Okay so this is weird, but I thought I'd share for anyone who is waiting for a fed ex smart post package from ILD. I'm not sure if you saw my story about my red pebbled satchel mysteriously showing up on my doorstep on Sunday evening and I thought it had been out there since Saturday because it was delivered by my post office. Well, for the fun of it I looked back at the tracking. This package left the Newberlin, WI fed ex Facility (which apparently is the smart post headquarters) at 8:32 pm Saturday night. It arrived at my local post office at 9:23 Sunday morning and was delivered to my door at 11:05 am Sunday. Hmm? Since when does the U.S. Postal service deliver in Sunday's? That's what the tracking shows. So maybe there is hope my package that arrived there at 7:25 this morning might be delivered today. Crossing my fingers because I'm working from home and it would be a nice surprise.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Okay so this is weird, but I thought I'd share for anyone who is waiting for a fed ex smart post package from ILD. I'm not sure if you saw my story about my red pebbled satchel mysteriously showing up on my doorstep on Sunday evening and I thought it had been out there since Saturday because it was delivered by my post office. Well, for the fun of it I looked back at the tracking. This package left the Newberlin, WI fed ex Facility (which apparently is the smart post headquarters) at 8:32 pm Saturday night. It arrived at my local post office at 9:23 Sunday morning and was delivered to my door at 11:05 am Sunday. Hmm? Since when does the U.S. Postal service deliver in Sunday's? That's what the tracking shows. So maybe there is hope my package that arrived there at 7:25 this morning might be delivered today. Crossing my fingers because I'm working from home and it would be a nice surprise.



The post office is making holiday package deliveries on Sundays; I saw a commercial about that, lol.  They are trying to recoup some holiday business from UPS.    I had the same thing happen with a "mystery delivery" just appearing on my porch with no notice.

Oh, and as long as we are griping about packages...haha.   I ordered a wallet from Macy's on the 8th and finally got a shipping notice on the 13th, but the tracking number is STILL not in UPS system.  So I hope some Macy's warehouse guy is enjoying my red wallet, haha.  Now I'll have to deal with that...ugh.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> The post office is making holiday package deliveries on Sundays; I saw a commercial about that, lol.  They are trying to recoup some holiday business from UPS.    I had the same thing happen with a "mystery delivery" just appearing on my porch with no notice.
> 
> Oh, and as long as we are griping about packages...haha.   I ordered a wallet from Macy's on the 8th and finally got a shipping notice on the 13th, but the tracking number is STILL not in UPS system.  So I hope some Macy's warehouse guy is enjoying my red wallet, haha.  Now I'll have to deal with that...ugh.




Oh I hadn't heard that, but I think it's cool! Go USPS! Im sorry about your Macy's delivery. That a huge thumbs down.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Red Logo Lock just shipped!!! Waiting on 2 bags now. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Red Logo Lock just shipped!!! Waiting on 2 bags now. I'm so excited!!




Yay!! I can't wait to see it and hear what you think. You're going to have that cute little red kiss lock coin purse too! I love it in that color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Red Logo Lock just shipped!!! Waiting on 2 bags now. I'm so excited!!


   Yay!   QVC is stepping up their shipping for the holiday crunch.  My Dooney watch will be here tomorrow...what the heck???


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Waiting on another As Is from Q for my mom. She liked my Tobi tote so much we ordered one for her. Supposed to arrive via the big brown truck today!! Hurry up please


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   QVC is stepping up their shipping for the holiday crunch.  My Dooney watch will be here tomorrow...what the heck???



Gotta hand it to the Q right now! They are speedy! I can't wait to see your watch. 



S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Waiting on another As Is from Q for my mom. She liked my Tobi tote so much we ordered one for her. Supposed to arrive via the big brown truck today!! Hurry up please



Oooh, I can't wait!  I hope it's a good one.


----------



## Twoboyz

My as is Shelby in taupe shipped today.  That was quick! I'm hoping by Thursday or Friday I should have it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Gotta hand it to the Q right now! They are speedy! I can't wait to see your watch.
> .


Me too!!   I hope it doesn't look like Big Ben on my scrawny wrist.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Me too!!   I hope it doesn't look like Big Ben on my scrawny wrist.



Big watches are in right now.  Lisa says so... :giggles:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> My as is Shelby in taupe shipped today.  That was quick! I'm hoping by Thursday or Friday I should have it.




Yay... You are such an enabler and you don't even know it all the time. I had my grey Shelby all boxed up then I discover you ordered the taupe after sending the red back. Now I'm confused. Lol. Should I keep or send back and later regret??? That's what keep playing in my head.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I'm stalking Mr Brown shorts for my Sutton Hampshire tote.  Should be here tomorrow.  I am never gonna sleep tonight.......


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   QVC is stepping up their shipping for the holiday crunch.  My Dooney watch will be here tomorrow...what the heck???



I thought the same thing when I got the shipping notice for my bag.  I told DH, "Holy crap!  Why can't they do that all the time?"


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Big watches are in right now.  Lisa says so... :giggles:



Idk about Lisa saying so, but I thought mine was going to look ridiculous.  I ended up absolutely love it......I wear it all the time


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm stalking Mr Brown shorts for my Sutton Hampshire tote.  Should be here tomorrow.  I am never gonna sleep tonight.......




Lol... I hear ya GF! I'm stalking my Sutton Sydney. I'm expecting it thurs. I'll sleep good tonight but tomorrow is a different story. Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I hear ya GF! I'm stalking my Sutton Sydney. I'm expecting it thurs. I'll sleep good tonight but tomorrow is a different story. Lol



Lol.  I'm too excited, but so exhausted


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Lol.  I'm too excited, but so exhausted




Just checked ups.com... It's arriving a day early... Tomorrow!!! Ok, now I can't sleep. Let's count sheep together tonight girlfriend. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay... You are such an enabler and you don't even know it all the time. I had my grey Shelby all boxed up then I discover you ordered the taupe after sending the red back. Now I'm confused. Lol. Should I keep or send back and later regret??? That's what keep playing in my head.



Hahaha, I'm sorry I have to laugh because this happens to me all the time.  Here's what I think I would do, and maybe I should have done with the red Shelby.  Maybe keep it in the box but don't send it back yet.  You've got awhile to decide.  If you don't use it, then I think you're safe to send it back.  If you find you want to keep it, you'll have a lot of it paid off already so why not keep it....if you'll use it. The TSV price was good and it guaranteed a perfect bag.  I'm a little worried about the condition of the as is bag, but it's a little cheaper.  I don't know if it will be worth the discount if there is something wrong with the bag.  I'm already resigning myself for there being no wristlet, which I'm fine with as long as they give me an additional discount.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Idk about Lisa saying so, but I thought mine was going to look ridiculous.  I ended up absolutely love it......I wear it all the time



I think it sometimes just takes a little getting used to....then it looks great.  It was a little bit of a transition for me from a little watch to a big one.  I like it now too.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just checked ups.com... It's arriving a day early... Tomorrow!!! Ok, now I can't sleep. Let's count sheep together tonight girlfriend. Lol



You and GG are too funny! I will have to live on your reveals tomorrow to get me to Thursday.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> Gotta hand it to the Q right now! They are speedy! I can't wait to see your watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I can't wait!  I hope it's a good one.




It was a good one! Arrived with plastic on the handles and in better condition than mine! I'm happy for my mom to get a good one  If I get time, I'll post pics tomorrow. Have a blessed night Dooneynistas!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha, I'm sorry I have to laugh because this happens to me all the time.  Here's what I think I would do, and maybe I should have done with the red Shelby.  Maybe keep it in the box but don't send it back yet.  You've got awhile to decide.  If you don't use it, then I think you're safe to send it back.  If you find you want to keep it, you'll have a lot of it paid off already so why not keep it....if you'll use it. The TSV price was good and it guaranteed a perfect bag.  I'm a little worried about the condition of the as is bag, but it's a little cheaper.  I don't know if it will be worth the discount if there is something wrong with the bag.  I'm already resigning myself for there being no wristlet, which I'm fine with as long as they give me an additional discount.




Ahhh... Great way to look at it. I do use it but only because I want to carry a grey bag and the TSV was good. Now that u say that, I may keep it. It's now $50 more. Grrr.  I'm still looking around for that perfect grey bag but not sure what I want. I love the grey Clayton but I wish it was a tad darker but not as grey as the logo lock grey that Kate got. 

I'm hoping you get a good bag. I really don't use the wristlets much so it wouldn't bother me especially with a discount.


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> It was a good one! Arrived with plastic on the handles and in better condition than mine! I'm happy for my mom to get a good one  If I get time, I'll post pics tomorrow. Have a blessed night Dooneynistas!!



Yay! I'm so happy for your mom! It's such a good feeling what that happens.  You have a blessed night too miss Dooneynista! I'll be looking forward to the pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... Great way to look at it. I do use it but only because I want to carry a grey bag and the TSV was good. Now that u say that, I may keep it. It's now $50 more. Grrr.  I'm still looking around for that perfect grey bag but not sure what I want. I love the grey Clayton but I wish it was a tad darker but not as grey as the logo lock grey that Kate got.
> 
> I'm hoping you get a good bag. I really don't use the wristlets much so it wouldn't bother me especially with a discount.



Yeah it's good to be able to take advantage of the price.  I think it's a nice bag that will hold up well with the reinforced corners and the durable/coated leather.  Its probably a good investment.  I hear you on the gray thing.  I'm kind of liking that darker steel gray color, but it is a little bit dark.  Also I saw a zip zip in the smoke color at the outlet and it was a really bright shade of gray.  An in between would be pretty.


----------



## alansgail

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm stalking Mr Brown shorts for my Sutton Hampshire tote.  Should be here tomorrow.  I am never gonna sleep tonight.......


Yay, so glad to see someone else getting this fabulous bag! You'll get yours before me, please do some pics when you get it? Pretty please and some mod shots?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Good grief.  I got up this morning and there were packages already on my porch.    My replacement Santorini belted shopper arrived from ILD and she's a little wonky from the cold.  But for $200 I'm not complaining.


----------



## elbgrl

ILD stinks!  Today my tracking on the Tessuta says Monday instead of Friday!  I'm beginning to think it really is shipping from China.  On the other hand, Q actually shipped my logo lock yesterday, which is a miracle since they usually keep orders "in process" for a week!  By the time I get these bags, I won't want them anymore.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> ILD stinks!  Today my tracking on the Tessuta says Monday instead of Friday!  I'm beginning to think it really is shipping from China.  On the other hand, Q actually shipped my logo lock yesterday, which is a miracle since they usually keep orders "in process" for a week!  By the time I get these bags, I won't want them anymore.


 

It seems to me that with the update of the site everything went worse for ILD. First of all, who updates a site and doesn't carry over customer info, then I placed an order, never got any kind of update, checked the status online and has 2 statuses, a shipping status that says 'unfulfilled' and another status that says 'partially refunded'. What tha...
I email them, they say the items shipped, a couple of days an d nothing, not even a shipping email, email them again, and now one item was cancelled because it was not in stock anymore. They don't mention at all the 2nd item. Another email about the 2nd item. They said it shipped and give me a tracking #. I never received a shipping email with the tracking #, so if I don't ask, no way to find out. Received the item, packing slip shows $8.50 for shipping. Good thing it was not charged (I checked my statement and I only had the original charge and the credit for the item cancelled). Not good dooney (we know you are Dooney, ILD!)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My Santorini satchel is on it's way.  Fed Ex says it will take 10 days to get here!  How are they sending it??? Even pony express would be faster. 

They must be assuming the truck driver will take a week off for the holidays,  with my package in the truck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Good grief.  I got up this morning and there were packages already on my porch.    My replacement Santorini belted shopper arrived from ILD and she's a little wonky from the cold.  But for $200 I'm not complaining.



Hey Sarah!

Glad she arrived safe and somewhat sound!  Sounds like you're keeping her.  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> ILD stinks!  Today my tracking on the Tessuta says Monday instead of Friday!  I'm beginning to think it really is shipping from China.  On the other hand, Q actually shipped my logo lock yesterday, which is a miracle since they usually keep orders "in process" for a week!  By the time I get these bags, I won't want them anymore.



Hi Rosie!

I feel your pain.  I'm still waiting for my little Venus coin purse.  I finally got a tracking notice yesterday that shows the delivery date is Monday, 12/22.  I hope that date doesn't change. (Unless it changes to this Friday!)  I know it's just a coin purse but it's a red coin purse so you know I can't wait to get it


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> It seems to me that with the update of the site everything went worse for ILD. First of all, who updates a site and doesn't carry over customer info, then I placed an order, never got any kind of update, checked the status online and has 2 statuses, a shipping status that says 'unfulfilled' and another status that says 'partially refunded'. What tha...
> I email them, they say the items shipped, a couple of days an d nothing, not even a shipping email, email them again, and now one item was cancelled because it was not in stock anymore. They don't mention at all the 2nd item. Another email about the 2nd item. They said it shipped and give me a tracking #. I never received a shipping email with the tracking #, so if I don't ask, no way to find out. Received the item, packing slip shows $8.50 for shipping. Good thing it was not charged (I checked my statement and I only had the original charge and the credit for the item cancelled). *Not good dooney (we know you are Dooney, ILD!*)



That's what I thought!  The Venus coin purses that were on ILD and not on Dooney when I ordered them from ILD, are now on Dooney and not ILD.  The same colors. It's like they were moved for whatever reason.  Which is okay by me because ILD had free shipping and I would have paid for shipping on Dooney since it was under $100. Of course, now I just have to get it!

What a crazy mess with your order!  I'm glad you weren't charged for shipping.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> That's what I thought!  The Venus coin purses that were on ILD and not on Dooney when I ordered them from ILD, are now on Dooney and not ILD.  The same colors. It's like they were moved for whatever reason.  Which is okay by me because ILD had free shipping and I would have paid for shipping on Dooney since it was under $100. Of course, now I just have to get it!
> 
> What a crazy mess with your order!  I'm glad you weren't charged for shipping.


 
Yeah, they are sneaky but we know better!
I thought the same thing, if the item is available at both places with the same price and it's under a $100, I order from ILD because of the free shipping.


It was a mess, it took for ever and never received any kind of update. Had to request the info. Crazy!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> ILD stinks!  Today my tracking on the Tessuta says Monday instead of Friday!  I'm beginning to think it really is shipping from China.  On the other hand, Q actually shipped my logo lock yesterday, which is a miracle since they usually keep orders "in process" for a week!  By the time I get these bags, I won't want them anymore.



You might get the logo lock before the Tessuta! I know I really hate ILD's shipping....maybe enough to pay for it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Good grief.  I got up this morning and there were packages already on my porch.    My replacement Santorini belted shopper arrived from ILD and she's a little wonky from the cold.  But for $200 I'm not complaining.



Now that's a good morning! She'll straighten out when she warms up. You sure worked a deal on that one.  Every bag has a story and I think you'll remember this special bag for a long time.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It seems to me that with the update of the site everything went worse for ILD. First of all, who updates a site and doesn't carry over customer info, then I placed an order, never got any kind of update, checked the status online and has 2 statuses, a shipping status that says 'unfulfilled' and another status that says 'partially refunded'. What tha...
> I email them, they say the items shipped, a couple of days an d nothing, not even a shipping email, email them again, and now one item was cancelled because it was not in stock anymore. They don't mention at all the 2nd item. Another email about the 2nd item. They said it shipped and give me a tracking #. I never received a shipping email with the tracking #, so if I don't ask, no way to find out. Received the item, packing slip shows $8.50 for shipping. Good thing it was not charged (I checked my statement and I only had the original charge and the credit for the item cancelled). Not good dooney (we know you are Dooney, ILD!)



My gosh! That's the worst story yet I think.  I just can't figure out how a company that's going on 40 years in business can be this bad in customer service.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Santorini satchel is on it's way.  Fed Ex says it will take 10 days to get here!  How are they sending it??? Even pony express would be faster.
> 
> They must be assuming the truck driver will take a week off for the holidays,  with my package in the truck!



As long as he doesn't bring it to his wife and let her test it out for a week.  Lol. It looks pretty bad, but both both of my orders arrived in less than a week even though the tracking was quite a bit longer.  I think they put that cushion in there just in case.  It's going to go to the post office and then get delivered.  I was just surprised to get a package delivered by the post office on a Sunday morning.  That's one good thing I guess.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  I hope it does come early.  UPS doesn't hand off to the PO,  they deliver packages themselves because I live in a large building and they are here everyday anyway.  Don't know if FedEx will do the handoff or deliver themselves.  At least I have a doorman to accept the package.
I'll have to ask every night because they don't tell me if something has arrived.   But at least it's 'safe' in the package room.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  I hope it does come early.  UPS doesn't hand off to the PO,  they deliver packages themselves because I live in a large building and they are here everyday anyway.  Don't know if FedEx will do the handoff or deliver themselves.  At least I have a doorman to accept the package.
> I'll have to ask every night because they don't tell me if something has arrived.   But at least it's 'safe' in the package room.



Oh, I thought it was an ILD shipment.  All of mine from there shipped Fed Ex Smart Post, which is the kind that hands off to the post office. I hope yours didn't ship that way because that's truly the slowest boat. It's nice to have a safe place for your packages to sit before you get home.  I worry about that all the time.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz*:  It was an ILD shipment,  FedEx Smart Post.  I was just commenting that when I get packages from UPS,  from other places, UPS drops them at my building,  even if they are supposed to be handed off to the post office.  It's not guaranteed that they will do that,  but they seem to be doing it most of the time.  I'm hoping that FedEx would do the same thing,  since they also deliver many packages to my building every day.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz*:  It was an ILD shipment,  FedEx Smart Post.  I was just commenting that when I get packages from UPS,  from other places, UPS drops them at my building,  even if they are supposed to be handed off to the post office.  It's not guaranteed that they will do that,  but they seem to be doing it most of the time.  I'm hoping that FedEx would do the same thing,  since they also deliver many packages to my building every day.




Gotcha. Come to think of it, that has happened to me with UPS as well. It's been awhile since I've had a shipment from UPs like that. Crossing my fingers that your package bypasses the post office.


----------



## elbgrl

OMG the Q came through!  Looks like my red logo lock is out for delivery!  My tessuta from ILD however is still saying Monday.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> OMG the Q came through!  Looks like my red logo lock is out for delivery!  My tessuta from ILD however is still saying Monday.




Mine too girl!!! I'm so excited to get her. I've been wanting a Logo Lock for years but never pushed the checkout button. Can't wait to hear what you think. &#128515;&#128515; 

Bag Twins!! &#128092;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Mine too girl!!! I'm so excited to get her. I've been wanting a Logo Lock for years but never pushed the checkout button. Can't wait to hear what you think. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> Bag Twins!! &#128092;





elbgrl said:


> OMG the Q came through!  Looks like my red logo lock is out for delivery!  My tessuta from ILD however is still saying Monday.



How exciting! Twin logo locks on the same day! I can't wait to see.  I will have a reveal today too because my as is Shelby in taupe is out for delivery today!


----------



## Twoboyz

I might have woken up a little delirious this morning and pulled the trigger on an as is small flo satchel in crimson. :shame:  Is it a little bit nuts that the first thing I do when I wake up is grab the ipad and check the Q as is Dooney selection?   No more easy pay and the price is not the best, but this is one I was actually considering paying full price for.  I can't find the small crimson anywhere other than QVC. So when I saw it on as is this morning I couldn't resist.  This is it for me for awhile....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I might have woken up a little delirious this morning and pulled the trigger on an as is small flo satchel in crimson. :shame:  Is it a little bit nuts that the first thing I do when I wake up is grab the ipad and check the Q as is Dooney selection?   No more easy pay and the price is not the best, but this is one I was actually considering paying full price for.  I can't find the small crimson anywhere other than QVC. So when I saw it on as is this morning I couldn't resist.  *This is it for me for awhile*....



LOL.  :giggles:  Sorry, TB.  I was just thinking how often we all say that.  I hope you love your new crimson satchel.   OMG, LOOK!!!   http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...spc=12&kws=dooney florentine satchel&slotId=4    (Code "MERRY" for additional 20%)

I noticed yesterday that Macy's online had the primary colors (black, natural, chestnut) small florentine satchels on clearance and then an additional 20% off.   I know a few people are looking for the basic colors in the satchel.  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...pc=12&kws=dooney florentine satchel&slotId=10


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I might have woken up a little delirious this morning and pulled the trigger on an as is small flo satchel in crimson. :shame:  *Is it a little bit nuts that the first thing I do when I wake up is grab the ipad and check the Q as is Dooney selection? *  No more easy pay and the price is not the best, but this is one I was actually considering paying full price for.  I can't find the small crimson anywhere other than QVC. So when I saw it on as is this morning I couldn't resist.  This is it for me for awhile....




Are you asking _US_?    Of course, it's not!  Especially when the bag is crimson, red, or any of the cousin colors!

Congrats!  I can't wait for your pics!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> How exciting! Twin logo locks on the same day! I can't wait to see.  I will have a reveal today too because my as is Shelby in taupe is out for delivery today!




Oh yay!!! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> OMG the Q came through!  Looks like my red logo lock is out for delivery!  My tessuta from ILD however is still saying Monday.


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Mine too girl!!! I'm so excited to get her. I've been wanting a Logo Lock for years but never pushed the checkout button. Can't wait to hear what you think. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> Bag Twins!! &#128092;




GFs, you are going to love Red Lolo! I have her so we'll be triplets!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> How exciting! Twin logo locks on the same day! I can't wait to see.  I will have a reveal today too because my as is Shelby in taupe is out for delivery today!


 
Yay! Can't wait to see it!
Mine shipped yesterday but it is in that UPS status that doesn't say anything, not even the delivery date, and they have to cross the whole US, so it will be next week for sure. The question is when. It's supposed to be before the 25th, so we'll see how before.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  :giggles:  Sorry, TB.  I was just thinking how often we all say that.  I hope you love your new crimson satchel.   OMG, LOOK!!!   http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...spc=12&kws=dooney florentine satchel&slotId=4    (Code "MERRY" for additional 20%)
> 
> I noticed yesterday that Macy's online had the primary colors (black, natural, chestnut) small florentine satchels on clearance and then an additional 20% off.   I know a few people are looking for the basic colors in the satchel.  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...pc=12&kws=dooney florentine satchel&slotId=10




Oh no, was it Crimson?  It says no longer available.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see it!
> Mine shipped yesterday but it is in that UPS status that doesn't say anything, not even the delivery date, and they have to cross the whole US, so it will be next week for sure. The question is when. It's supposed to be before the 25th, so we'll see how before.




Thanks! Can't wait to see yours too! I hate when they don't update the status!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Are you asking _US_?    Of course, it's not!  Especially when the bag is crimson, red, or any of the cousin colors!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  I can't wait for your pics!




Hahaa! The best support group ever!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no, was it Crimson?  It says no longer available.



Yes, it's crimson.  Wonder what the deal is; I can add it to my cart...???


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it's crimson.  Wonder what the deal is; I can add it to my cart...???




I'm so frustrated with this dang Macy's. So the Crimson small satchel is gone, but I find that the Crimson Stanwich is back! However just like last time. It lets me put it in the cart and says it's available and then when I want to checkout it tells me it's not available!  Arrrrrggggg!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so frustrated with this dang Macy's. So the Crimson small satchel is gone, but I find that the Crimson Stanwich is back! However just like last time. It lets me put it in the cart and says it's available and then when I want to checkout it tells me it's not available!  Arrrrrggggg!



Urgh, that is annoying.  I was linking the crimson Stanwich earlier today; I wonder if they sold out.   Sorry, TB.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Urgh, that is annoying.  I was linking the crimson Stanwich earlier today; I wonder if they sold out.   Sorry, TB.




It must be...but then it shouldn't let me put it in the cart and even put a statement "this item is in stock". That's the bag I really want, but I guess I'll never find it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It must be...but then it shouldn't let me put it in the cart and even put a statement "this item is in stock". That's the bag I really want, but I guess I'll never find it.


  Have you called the main order number for Macy's?   They might be able to track one down in a store if you provide the stock number.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Have you called the main order number for Macy's?   They might be able to track one down in a store if you provide the stock number.




Maybe I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## Vicmarie

Waiting for a baby pink stanwich satchel !! I wanted to do an unboxing ... But ... I don't wanna put make up on


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Waiting for a baby pink stanwich satchel !! I wanted to do an unboxing ... But ... I don't wanna put make up on




I vote for an unboxing. Come on, you don't have to put makeup on, gorgeous! I can't wait to see that cute  little pink Stanwich!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My red wallet is finally coming today; I hope it hasn't dry-rotted during the long shipping.     I'm also expecting some Clark's loafers and 2 Denim & Co sweaters from QVC.   No purses coming, though.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My red wallet is finally coming today; I hope it hasn't dry-rotted during the long shipping.     I'm also expecting some Clark's loafers and 2 Denim & Co sweaters from QVC.   No purses coming, though.




A day without purses...is a day with other good stuff. I hope that wallet hasn't dry rotted either. Lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

FedEx revised the schedule on my Santorini satchel.  When it hit the depot less than 100 miles from my house they shipped it away somewhere.  Then they added 10 days to the schedule.   Huh?  I am not a happy camper.


----------



## duckiesforme

lavenderjunkie said:


> FedEx revised the schedule on my Santorini satchel.  When it hit the depot less than 100 miles from my house they shipped it away somewhere.  Then they added 10 days to the schedule.   Huh?  I am not a happy camper.



mine is to be delivered Monday by the post office.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's 8:13 p.m. and STILL no packages.       SIGH.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> FedEx revised the schedule on my Santorini satchel.  When it hit the depot less than 100 miles from my house they shipped it away somewhere.  Then they added 10 days to the schedule.   Huh?  I am not a happy camper.




That's the worst travel itinerary our bags have seen yet. I'm sorry. Hopefully it won't take that long.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My stuff just got here; the UPS guy must be dragging anchor by this time of night.  He will probably be glad when the holidays are over.   

Oh, and I don't like the red Coach wallet, after waiting ELEVEN DAYS for it to get here.  Ack.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

After this experience I don't know if I will ever order from ILD again since they seem to use FedEx.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My stuff just got here; the UPS guy must be dragging anchor by this time of night.  He will probably be glad when the holidays are over.
> 
> Oh, and I don't like the red Coach wallet, after waiting ELEVEN DAYS for it to get here.  Ack.




I'm sorry it didn't work out.  that poor guy must be exhausted!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

lavenderjunkie said:


> FedEx revised the schedule on my Santorini satchel.  When it hit the depot less than 100 miles from my house they shipped it away somewhere.  Then they added 10 days to the schedule.   Huh?  I am not a happy camper.




What? That's absolutely crazy! So sorry you have to keep waiting on your Santorini  

I'm waiting for a package to arrive - signature confirmation so I'm stuck waiting! Can't miss the postman!! It's a special Dooney


----------



## MaryBel

I think the deliveries are all getting so messed up these days!


I have one package that was scheduled for delivery today (via FedEx) and it's still showing it left PA on the 14. Now, they removed the scheduled delivery date, so I didn't even get an update to Monday. 
Then another package that was coming via UPS 2nd day, was scheduled for Monday and I just got an email saying that my package which was scheduled for the 23rd is delayed. So I guess at one point changed from scheduled on the 22nd to the 23rd and now not even the 23rd. No new date either. I guess they don't care it is 2nd day air. ugh.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I think the deliveries are all getting so messed up these days!
> 
> 
> I have one package that was scheduled for delivery today (via FedEx) and it's still showing it left PA on the 14. Now, they removed the scheduled delivery date, so I didn't even get an update to Monday.
> Then another package that was coming via UPS 2nd day, was scheduled for Monday and I just got an email saying that my package which was scheduled for the 23rd is delayed. So I guess at one point changed from scheduled on the 22nd to the 23rd and now not even the 23rd. No new date either. ugh.




Oh no MB... I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. The shipping is a mess everywhere. Hoping your packages will arrive early next week.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I think the deliveries are all getting so messed up these days!
> 
> 
> I have one package that was scheduled for delivery today (via FedEx) and it's still showing it left PA on the 14. Now, they removed the scheduled delivery date, so I didn't even get an update to Monday.
> Then another package that was coming via UPS 2nd day, was scheduled for Monday and I just got an email saying that my package which was scheduled for the 23rd is delayed. So I guess at one point changed from scheduled on the 22nd to the 23rd and now not even the 23rd. No new date either. I guess they don't care it is 2nd day air. ugh.




That's so bad, especially since it's supposed to be 2nd day. I just got a shipping notice for my JustFab boots and it's FedEx Smart Post. I'm cringing..... Having flashbacks from my ILD shipments.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  After watching the tracking on my ILD shipment with FedEx Smart Post,  I've come to several conclusions:  either they don't have a map,  or they randomly route packages, or they have Smart Post depots in a limited # of cities and after the package gets close to one of those cities it gets shipped to the Smart Post depot,  even if that is farther away than direct shipment to you.


I think the depot theory is what happened on my handbag.  After being sent east from CA and stopping along the way,  the package landed in NJ (within 100 miles of me).  Instead of being routed to the FedEx depot that is in NY and 5 miles from me,  the package was sent to CT and then onto the FedEx Smart Post depot in MA.  When I look at a map,  NY is on the way and it's a lot closer to NJ than CT is.  Why ship all those extra miles and make all those extra stops?


UPS seems to do it differently, for the service where they hand off to the PO.   They ship to the closest major UPS depot in your area and then hand off to some local post office in your area.   And often, UPS just keeps the package and delivers it directly since I live in a city in an apartment building and they stop here everyday to deliver lots of packages. 


The UPS and FedEx depots in my area are within a mile of each other.  


I hope your package arrives soon and safely.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  After watching the tracking on my ILD shipment with FedEx Smart Post,  I've come to several conclusions:  either they don't have a map,  or they randomly route packages, or they have Smart Post depots in a limited # of cities and after the package gets close to one of those cities it gets shipped to the Smart Post depot,  even if that is farther away than direct shipment to you.
> 
> 
> I think the depot theory is what happened on my handbag.  After being sent east from CA and stopping along the way,  the package landed in NJ (within 100 miles of me).  Instead of being routed to the FedEx depot that is in NY and 5 miles from me,  the package was sent to CT and then onto the FedEx Smart Post depot in MA.  When I look at a map,  NY is on the way and it's a lot closer to NJ than CT is.  Why ship all those extra miles and make all those extra stops?
> 
> 
> UPS seems to do it differently, for the service where they hand off to the PO.   They ship to the closest major UPS depot in your area and then hand off to some local post office in your area.   And often, UPS just keeps the package and delivers it directly since I live in a city in an apartment building and they stop here everyday to deliver lots of packages.
> 
> 
> The UPS and FedEx depots in my area are within a mile of each other.
> 
> 
> I hope your package arrives soon and safely.




Ha ha I like the absence of the map idea, but probably not likely. LOL! Thank you, I hope yours arrives soon as well.

I think you're right about your theory. I sort of came to that conclusion as well.  Mine stopped in Chicago, then went clear passed me up to Wisconsin to a FedEx smart post headquarters. Then overnight it shipped back to my local post office. Since it traveled through the night I think it still made it here in the same day it would have had it not gone to The next state. I do like though how detailed the tracking is. This was my ILD package that arrived last week.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no MB... I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. The shipping is a mess everywhere. Hoping your packages will arrive early next week.


 


Twoboyz said:


> That's so bad, especially since it's supposed to be 2nd day. I just got a shipping notice for my JustFab boots and it's FedEx Smart Post. I'm cringing..... Having flashbacks from my ILD shipments.


 


Finally the UPS package (the 2nd day one) got an updated delivery date for Tuesday. What? It arrived this morning to Seattle, why can't they send it up here today and deliver tomorrow? I already went and came back from Seattle, did lunch and some shopping and all of that took about 4 hrs. It would take 45 min tops to send it to the distribution center here. ugh, crazy!
And the fedex package still with no delivery date and it's still on the way from PA. I'm going to call them tomorrow!


Oh, no, smart post! That's terrible! FedEx ground is bad enough, we don't need smart post.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Finally the UPS package (the 2nd day one) got an updated delivery date for Tuesday. What? It arrived this morning to Seattle, why can't they send it up here today and deliver tomorrow? I already went and came back from Seattle, did lunch and some shopping and all of that took about 4 hrs. It would take 45 min tops to send it to the distribution center here. ugh, crazy!
> And the fedex package still with no delivery date and it's still on the way from PA. I'm going to call them tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Oh, no, smart post! That's terrible! FedEx ground is bad enough, we don't need smart post.




Ugh!


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I'm finally stalking Mr Brown for my as is red Shelby Shopper. I love it that since I registered for UPS My Choice I get a text message that tells me my package will deliver between 12:45 and 4:45. Now I sit here patiently waiting and a little nervous about how it will look. Positive thoughts.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Today I'm finally stalking Mr Brown for my as is red Shelby Shopper. I love it that since I registered for UPS My Choice I get a text message that tells me my package will deliver between 12:45 and 4:45. Now I sit here patiently waiting and a little nervous about how it will look. Positive thoughts.....




  Can't wait!

Adding positive thoughts!  You are going to love the way she looks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Today I'm finally stalking Mr Brown for my as is red Shelby Shopper. I love it that since I registered for UPS My Choice I get a text message that tells me my package will deliver between 12:45 and 4:45. Now I sit here patiently waiting and a little nervous about how it will look. Positive thoughts.....



Hope you get a winner, TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks RN and Sarah! Your
Positive thoughts helped because I got another good one! I just posted on the as is QVC thread.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I had my PDD satchel delivered to my sister's apartment because shophq delivered my last bag via UPS.  We have a gate in front of our buildings and unless I leave it open and watch it to make sure no one closes it, UPS can't get in.  The EDD was 01/03/2015 and I'm going to hang out with my sister this coming weekend so it was perfect timing!

A couple of days ago I got my shipping notification email and, get this, it was being delivered via USPS this time!  I have no problem getting packages from USPS because the mailman has access to the gate and he brings boxes right to my door.  My sister called me last night and thanked me for the beautiful red bag! (She was expecting packages also and she said my box, which was addressed to her name, didn't have shophq on the outside so she had to open it.)  I told her to put my bag back in the box and it better be wrapped just like it was when it arrived! She joked about changing the locks to her apartment door so my keys won't work Friday!

So the good news is my bag arrived!  And if I had it delivered here I'd be posing with it now instead of my sister! She loves it so I'm sure I will.  I'll post pics this weekend in the "Santa" thread and copy to the "Non Dooney favorite" thread.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new handbag.  I'm sure your sister will take very good care of it until you can claim it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag.  I'm sure your sister will take very good care of it until you can claim it.




Thanks LJ!  She will.  Besides, she said she has plenty of other red bags of mine she can use in the meantime.  (She's letting me use one of her closets to store my handbags.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> ...  My sister called me last night and thanked me for the beautiful red bag!



   I can't wait to see your sister's new bag, GF!!


----------



## aerinha

I have had the worst delivery luck lately.  The mailman left a very expensive bag at the wrong house (how wrong?  Well I live at 282 and he left it at 216 half a block away) where the home owner proceeded to put it out by their mailbox over night for someone to potentially steal and to get rained on.  By some very odd twist of fate, my mom commented that when she visited the night before she had seen a box at this house and how it was still there the next day when she met me to shop.  I just KNEW.  Sure enough when I got back home, someone finally had the courtesy to leave it sit on my driveway, not under the overhang so it could continue to get wet.  Thankfully the seller wrapped the interior box in bubble wrap.  I placed a complaint with the PO.

Then UPS had me scheduled for a delivery by 7 p.m., only to log it at 3:30 as "left at UPS facility delivery delayed" for no apparent reason.  The same company that once left my $200 shoes at the wrong house and when I called to ask where the driver supposedly delivered them to was told "walk around and check your neighbors' houses".

I really can't win.  If I have stuff sent home, they try to deliver in the morning while I work (or leave it at the wrong house).  If I send to work, which closes at 4, they try to deliver at night even though they know our hours.  One driver left my laptop at a neighboring house because he was sure the address was wring since the address in the box was a business....we get deliveries all the time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't wait to see your sister's new bag, GF!!



  While I'm on the phone with her telling her to put *MY* bag back in the box, she's asking me if it comes with a strap and I can hear her digging through the box and she says "Oh yeah, here it is!"  I told her to put MY bag and MY strap back in the box! Friday can't come fast enough!


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> I have had the worst delivery luck lately.  The mailman left a very expensive bag at the wrong house (how wrong?  Well I live at 282 and he left it at 216 half a block away) where the home owner proceeded to put it out by their mailbox over night for someone to potentially steal and to get rained on.  By some very odd twist of fate, my mom commented that when she visited the night before she had seen a box at this house and how it was still there the next day when she met me to shop.  I just KNEW.  Sure enough when I got back home, someone finally had the courtesy to leave it sit on my driveway, not under the overhang so it could continue to get wet.  Thankfully the seller wrapped the interior box in bubble wrap.  I placed a complaint with the PO.
> 
> Then UPS had me scheduled for a delivery by 7 p.m., only to log it at 3:30 as "left at UPS facility delivery delayed" for no apparent reason.  The same company that once left my $200 shoes at the wrong house and when I called to ask where the driver supposedly delivered them to was told "walk around and check your neighbors' houses".
> 
> I really can't win.  If I have stuff sent home, they try to deliver in the morning while I work (or leave it at the wrong house).  If I send to work, which closes at 4, they try to deliver at night even though they know our hours.  One driver left my laptop at a neighboring house because he was sure the address was wring since the address in the box was a business....we get deliveries all the time!




You have had bad luck with deliveries!  I'm happy your box was wrapped well enough to protect the bag inside. I would be scared to order anything expensive online.  I hope deliveries improve for you soon!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I had my PDD satchel delivered to my sister's apartment because shophq delivered my last bag via UPS.  We have a gate in front of our buildings and unless I leave it open and watch it to make sure no one closes it, UPS can't get in.  The EDD was 01/03/2015 and I'm going to hang out with my sister this coming weekend so it was perfect timing!
> 
> A couple of days ago I got my shipping notification email and, get this, it was being delivered via USPS this time!  I have no problem getting packages from USPS because the mailman has access to the gate and he brings boxes right to my door.  My sister called me last night and thanked me for the beautiful red bag! (She was expecting packages also and she said my box, which was addressed to her name, didn't have shophq on the outside so she had to open it.)  I told her to put my bag back in the box and it better be wrapped just like it was when it arrived! She joked about changing the locks to her apartment door so my keys won't work Friday!
> 
> So the good news is my bag arrived!  And if I had it delivered here I'd be posing with it now instead of my sister! She loves it so I'm sure I will.  I'll post pics this weekend in the "Santa" thread and copy to the "Non Dooney favorite" thread.




Oh my gosh, I'm cracking up at the sibling rivalry! You and your sister are cute! I'm glad your bag is safe! I can't wait to see it, but I'm sure you are even more anxious!


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I have had the worst delivery luck lately.  The mailman left a very expensive bag at the wrong house (how wrong?  Well I live at 282 and he left it at 216 half a block away) where the home owner proceeded to put it out by their mailbox over night for someone to potentially steal and to get rained on.  By some very odd twist of fate, my mom commented that when she visited the night before she had seen a box at this house and how it was still there the next day when she met me to shop.  I just KNEW.  Sure enough when I got back home, someone finally had the courtesy to leave it sit on my driveway, not under the overhang so it could continue to get wet.  Thankfully the seller wrapped the interior box in bubble wrap.  I placed a complaint with the PO.
> 
> Then UPS had me scheduled for a delivery by 7 p.m., only to log it at 3:30 as "left at UPS facility delivery delayed" for no apparent reason.  The same company that once left my $200 shoes at the wrong house and when I called to ask where the driver supposedly delivered them to was told "walk around and check your neighbors' houses".
> 
> I really can't win.  If I have stuff sent home, they try to deliver in the morning while I work (or leave it at the wrong house).  If I send to work, which closes at 4, they try to deliver at night even though they know our hours.  One driver left my laptop at a neighboring house because he was sure the address was wring since the address in the box was a business....we get deliveries all the time!




Wow, that's really bad! I'm sorry that's happened to you so often. I hope they start to pay more attention to what they are doing. I sometimes worry about someone stealing my packages before I get home, but it's never happened.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm cracking up at the sibling rivalry! *You and your sister are cute!* I'm glad your bag is safe! I can't wait to see it, but I'm sure you are even more anxious!



Hi TB!

 My sister is only 15 months older so we grew up very close.  She's been living in San Francisco for over 25 years.  We'd see each other once or twice a year during vacations.  Now that I'm living in Oakland we're finally close enough to spend more time together.  When I stay with her on the weekends we laugh like the two little girls who grew up together!  And she still acts like the BIG sister!

Thanks!  The bag is safe but I'm very anxious for it to be with me!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Shipping is so frustrating!   I ordered a wallet from ILD Ebay 5 days ago and yesterday I sent them a "WTF? CANCEL THIS ORDER" message via Ebay.  (And yes, I actually did say "WTF?"  )  How shocking to get a response that my item has shipped.     When I check the tracking number it says "label printed", so naturally the package has not gone anyplace.  

In other news, I ordered the siggy Sydney with some Christmas money and it is coming today.


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, that's really bad! I'm sorry that's happened to you so often. I hope they start to pay more attention to what they are doing. I sometimes worry about someone stealing my packages before I get home, but it's never happened.



Luckily I never had a theft even when it went to the wrong house.  I was just flabbergasted the person's initial response was to leave someone else's item sit out all night and in the rain to boot.  And if my mom hadn't made an idle comment, I never would have known.

Although the seller was to blame too.  She didn't require a signature, which would have given me a heads up it went astray and held the mailman more accountable other than my word vs his, nor did she send me a tracking number which also would have helped.  Her packaging saved the day, but she was partly to blame for there needing to be a save.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> My sister is only 15 months older so we grew up very close.  She's been living in San Francisco for over 25 years.  We'd see each other once or twice a year during vacations.  Now that I'm living in Oakland we're finally close enough to spend more time together.  When I stay with her on the weekends we laugh like the two little girls who grew up together!  And she still acts like the BIG sister!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The bag is safe but I'm very anxious for it to be with me!




That's so great! I'm visiting my sister. Though 7 years apart we seem to have closed the gap. I've done my share of picking on her so now we just have fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Luckily I never had a theft even when it went to the wrong house.  I was just flabbergasted the person's initial response was to leave someone else's item sit out all night and in the rain to boot.  And if my mom hadn't made an idle comment, I never would have known.
> 
> 
> 
> Although the seller was to blame too.  She didn't require a signature, which would have given me a heads up it went astray and held the mailman more accountable other than my word vs his, nor did she send me a tracking number which also would have helped.  Her packaging saved the day, but she was partly to blame for there needing to be a save.




I guess the main thing is the packaging saved the day.  still...the stress of the whole thing!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Shipping is so frustrating!   I ordered a wallet from ILD Ebay 5 days ago and yesterday I sent them a "WTF? CANCEL THIS ORDER" message via Ebay.  (And yes, I actually did say "WTF?"  )  How shocking to get a response that my item has shipped.     When I check the tracking number it says "label printed", so naturally the package has not gone anyplace.
> 
> In other news, I ordered the siggy Sydney with some Christmas money and it is coming today.




Thumbs up on the WTF. Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Shipping is so frustrating!   I ordered a wallet from ILD Ebay 5 days ago and yesterday *I sent them a "WTF? CANCEL THIS ORDER" message via Ebay.  (And yes, I actually did say "WTF?"  )  *How shocking to get a response that my item has shipped.     When I check the tracking number it says "label printed", so naturally the package has not gone anyplace.
> 
> In other news, I ordered the siggy Sydney with some Christmas money and it is coming today.



 

We know "label printed" doesn't mean anything.  We want to see movement!

I saw your Siggy Sydney pics! Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's so great! I'm visiting my sister. Though 7 years apart we seem to have closed the gap. I've done my share of picking on her so now we just have fun.



Have a wonderful time with your sister!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thumbs up on the WTF. Lol


  Sometimes you just have to say it, TB.  




RuedeNesle said:


> We know "label printed" doesn't mean anything.  We want to see movement!
> 
> I saw your Siggy Sydney pics! Beautiful!


  Yeah, they can't fool us with that "label printed" BS!!    Thanks, girl.  :kiss:

ETA--I just checked tracking again... Fedex SMARTPOST, arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh.   ETA is JANUARY 9th.  (I feel another "wtf" coming on.)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sometimes you just have to say it, TB.
> 
> 
> Yeah, they can't fool us with that "label printed" BS!!    Thanks, girl.  :kiss:
> 
> ETA--I just checked tracking again... Fedex SMARTPOST, arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh.   ETA is JANUARY 9th.  (I feel another "wtf" coming on.)


 
Oh no! I hate FedEx Smartpost. It should be called Dumbpost. I don't think there's anything smart about it. 


I have 2 orders from L&T coming that way. Shipped on the 26, estimated delivery date Jan 5th and 7th. I think they are walking instead of driving those packages.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Have a wonderful time with your sister!




Thanks RN! We had fun


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh no! I hate FedEx Smartpost. It should be called Dumbpost. I don't think there's anything smart about it.
> 
> 
> I have 2 orders from L&T coming that way. Shipped on the 26, estimated delivery date Jan 5th and 7th. I think they are walking instead of driving those packages.




I like Dumbpost. Lol. I think we have a new name for it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh no! I hate FedEx Smartpost. It should be called Dumbpost. I don't think there's anything smart about it.
> 
> 
> I have 2 orders from L&T coming that way. Shipped on the 26, estimated delivery date Jan 5th and 7th. I think they are walking instead of driving those packages.



:censor:   I suppose I should be OK with the slow shipping; it's no different from QVC and it's FREE.     (From Q we get to PAY exorbitant shipping to WAIT.)

The ignorant thing about "Smartpost" is that I live about 3 miles from the post office.  It would be just as easy for Fedex to drop the package at my house.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Sometimes you just have to say it, TB.
> 
> 
> Yeah, they can't fool us with that "label printed" BS!!    Thanks, girl.  :kiss:
> 
> *ETA--I just checked tracking again... Fedex SMARTPOST, arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh.   ETA is JANUARY 9th.  (I feel another "wtf" coming on*.)



That's crazy!  Nothing should take that long!



MaryBel said:


> Oh no! I hate FedEx Smartpost. It should be called Dumbpost. I don't think there's anything smart about it.
> 
> 
> I have 2 orders from L&T coming that way. Shipped on the 26, estimated delivery date Jan 5th and 7th. I think they are walking instead of driving those packages.





Twoboyz said:


> I like Dumbpost. Lol. I think we have a new name for it.



I like Dumbpost MB!  I agree with TB, we have a new name for it!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I like Dumbpost. Lol. I think we have a new name for it.




LOL
I think it perfectly describes them.
At least UPS didn't pretend it is a smart way and called it Surepost. 



MiaBorsa said:


> :censor:   I suppose I should be OK with the slow shipping; it's no different from QVC and it's FREE.     (From Q we get to PAY exorbitant shipping to WAIT.)
> 
> The ignorant thing about "Smartpost" is that I live about 3 miles from the post office.  It would be just as easy for Fedex to drop the package at my house.




You make a good point there!
I like Zappos or 6pm better, free and fast!



RuedeNesle said:


> That's crazy!  Nothing should take that long!
> 
> I like Dumbpost MB!  I agree with TB, we have a new name for it!


 
It's a good name right?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Tomorrow I'll be getting my siggy Carlyle from Macy's clearance + 20.    

Also have a bluetooth mouse coming for my new laptop that Santa brought.  I am giving up on this ridiculous touchpad.  My marine wallet from ILD is still touring the southwest USA by burro.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Tomorrow I'll be getting my siggy Carlyle from Macy's clearance + 20.
> 
> Also have a bluetooth mouse coming for my new laptop that Santa brought.  I am giving up on this ridiculous touchpad.  *My marine wallet from ILD is still touring the southwest USA by burro.*



 

Congrats on your other goodies!  I can't wait to see pics of Carlyle!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Tomorrow I'll be getting my siggy Carlyle from Macy's clearance + 20.
> 
> Also have a bluetooth mouse coming for my new laptop that Santa brought.  I am giving up on this ridiculous touchpad.  My marine wallet from ILD is still touring the southwest USA by burro.




I'm kind of jealous of that wallet. I wouldn't mind touring the southwest...maybe not by borough though. Sounds like you had an excellent Christmas! I can't wait to see all your goodies!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Tomorrow I'll be getting my siggy Carlyle from Macy's clearance + 20.
> 
> Also have a bluetooth mouse coming for my new laptop that Santa brought.  I am giving up on this ridiculous touchpad.  My marine wallet from ILD is still touring the southwest USA *by burro*.




That's so funny! by burro!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> That's so funny! by burro!


   Hah.  I had to outdo my previous "taped on a tortoise's back and gave him bad directions."


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Hah.  I had to outdo my previous "taped on a tortoise's back and gave him bad directions."




At least the tortoise had directions!    Based on the route my last FedEx Smart Post package took I don't think the tortoise had a map or directions.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> At least the tortoise had directions!    Based on the route my last FedEx Smart Post package took I don't think the tortoise had a map or directions.


 
I think the tortoise partied too much and maybe it was still drunk!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I think the tortoise partied too much and maybe it was still drunk!




Lol! I hope it's not the same tortoise that has my marine satchel because tomorrow he will be hung over and going extra slow. That must explain why I have to wait until
Monday.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I hope it's not the same tortoise that has my marine satchel because tomorrow he will be hung over and going extra slow. That must explain why I have to wait until
> Monday.


 
Probably it was in the same group as the tortoise that has mine because they are getting here until Monday and Wednesday, but the order that I placed a day after is coming here tomorrow. I hope is true. Last time I was scheduled for a Saturday delivery it never came and had to wait until Monday.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Tomorrow I'll be getting my siggy Carlyle from Macy's clearance + 20.
> 
> Also have a bluetooth mouse coming for my new laptop that Santa brought.  I am giving up on this ridiculous touchpad.  My marine wallet from ILD is still touring the southwest USA by burro.


 
So Sarah, did you get your Carlyle yet? 
I was tempted to try to order it from the Dillards sale but talked myself out of it since I already have a few siggy bags. I'll probably regret it once I see your pics


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> So Sarah, did you get your Carlyle yet?
> I was tempted to try to order it from the Dillards sale but talked myself out of it since I already have a few siggy bags. I'll probably regret it once I see your pics



Yes, I got it but I'm on the fence about it.  The material is slouchy and it was obviously shipped from store stock...no wrapping and jammed into a box too small.  It is all wonky and I'm not thrilled.   Macy's is getting on my nerves lately.  

Earlier I broke down and ordered the grommet Borough from the SAS; it should be here Monday.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I got it but I'm on the fence about it.  The material is slouchy and i*t was obviously shipped from store stock...*no wrapping and jammed into a box too small.  It is all wonky and I'm not thrilled.   Macy's is getting on my nerves lately.
> 
> Earlier I broke down and ordered the grommet Borough from the SAS; it should be here Monday.



Sarah,
Macy's sends stuff like that so often.  My sister ordered stuff from a Bridal Registry and she was furious with the way it was sent.
 With all the Christmas shopping, sales and returns it's going to be hit or miss for at least a month. I hope your Borough comes perfect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Sarah,
> Macy's sends stuff like that so often.  My sister ordered stuff from a Bridal Registry and she was furious with the way it was sent.
> With all the Christmas shopping, sales and returns it's going to be hit or miss for at least a month. I hope your Borough comes perfect.



Sorry your sis had a bad experience; it is very annoying.   I ordered the Borough from Coach but I see it shipped from LAS VEGAS and not JAX...which means it's coming from a store, too.  If it's a display model then they are getting it back.  I'm not spending $500 on a loser.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I got it but I'm on the fence about it.  The material is slouchy and it was obviously shipped from store stock...no wrapping and jammed into a box too small.  It is all wonky and I'm not thrilled.   Macy's is getting on my nerves lately.
> 
> Earlier I broke down and ordered the grommet Borough from the SAS; it should be here Monday.






Oh no, sorry to hear that! 
I hate when don't they ship stuff appropriately. I hope your borough is in excellent condition!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Sarah,
> Macy's sends stuff like that so often.  My sister ordered stuff from a Bridal Registry and she was furious with the way it was sent.
> With all the Christmas shopping, sales and returns it's going to be hit or miss for at least a month. I hope your Borough comes perfect.


 
Wow, that's not good.
You'd think that they would take extra care because of being from a Bridal Registry. It seems they don't realize how many customers they might lose because of this.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I got it but I'm on the fence about it.  The material is slouchy and it was obviously shipped from store stock...no wrapping and jammed into a box too small.  It is all wonky and I'm not thrilled.   Macy's is getting on my nerves lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I broke down and ordered the grommet Borough from the SAS; it should be here Monday.




I'm sorry it was a disappointment Sarah. I hope your Borough comes perfect. It better for that kind of money, you're right!  I can't wait to see it and the Siggy too


----------



## RuedeNesle

Last night my PDD satchel and I finally met! Right now we're on our first date at my cafe.  I still don't know how to post pics from my phone, I'm hoping to be able to attach them from my sister's computer when she's not using it. (She works from home.) Just wanted to say she was still nicely wrapped when I saw her so she had not been used. 

I'll review her when I post a pic.

Have a great first weekend of 2015 everyone!


----------



## alansgail

Frustratingly S-L-O-W shipment from Macy's..........!! Ordered on the 31st and it's taken 4 days to stay within the same state......wth?? Don't they know I need my new bag asap??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry it was a disappointment Sarah. I hope your Borough comes perfect. It better for that kind of money, you're right!  I can't wait to see it and the Siggy too



Thanks, TB.  UPS tracking shows the Borough will be here Monday.  If she's not absolutely PERFECT, then back she goes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Last night my PDD satchel and I finally met! Right now we're on our first date at my cafe.  I still don't know how to post pics from my phone, I'm hoping to be able to attach them from my sister's computer when she's not using it. (She works from home.) Just wanted to say she was still nicely wrapped when I saw her so she had not been used.
> 
> I'll review her when I post a pic.
> 
> Have a great first weekend of 2015 everyone!



I can't wait to see your new satchel!!   Are you using the PF app on your phone?


----------



## MiaBorsa

alansgail said:


> Frustratingly S-L-O-W shipment from Macy's..........!! Ordered on the 31st and it's taken 4 days to stay within the same state......wth?? Don't they know I need my new bag asap??



Argh,  I hate waiting.  Plus, Macy's has been very careless in packing stuff to ship lately.  I hope your new baby gets there soon and is packed well.


----------



## alansgail

MiaBorsa said:


> Argh,  I hate waiting.  Plus, Macy's has been very careless in packing stuff to ship lately.  I hope your new baby gets there soon and is packed well.


Thanks Mia, I hope so too......Macy's is on my radar and they are incompetent on their best days!


----------



## MiaBorsa

alansgail said:


> Thanks Mia, I hope so too......Macy's is on my radar and they are incompetent on their best days!



I always smile at your nickname; my brother is "Allan" and his wife is "Gail."


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Last night my PDD satchel and I finally met! Right now we're on our first date at my cafe.  I still don't know how to post pics from my phone, I'm hoping to be able to attach them from my sister's computer when she's not using it. (She works from home.) Just wanted to say* she was still nicely wrapped when I saw her so she had not been used*.
> 
> I'll review her when I post a pic.
> 
> Have a great first weekend of 2015 everyone!


 

Unless she used it all wrapped up 
Can't wait to see your pics!


You too have a great first weekend of 2015!


----------



## alansgail

MiaBorsa said:


> I always smile at your nickname; my brother is "Allan" and his wife is "Gail."


My dh is Alan.....hence my name......alansgail.


----------



## MaryBel

My coach tote is here...yay!
She was shipped from a store, just inside a plastic bag and then thrown in the box. Good thing it still looks ok. 


She's loaded and ready to go out for lunch!


Here she is, including pics of how she arrived


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My coach tote is here...yay!
> She was shipped from a store, just inside a plastic bag and then thrown in the box. Good thing it still looks ok.
> 
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go out for lunch!
> 
> 
> Here she is, including pics of how she arrived



Pretty bag, MB.  I can't believe how these stores are packing stuff to ship.


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Frustratingly S-L-O-W shipment from Macy's..........!! Ordered on the 31st and it's taken 4 days to stay within the same state......wth?? Don't they know I need my new bag asap??




Frustrating! No, I don't think they know we need these bags. This is the only occasion where I turn into a bigger kid than my DH! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Last night my PDD satchel and I finally met! Right now we're on our first date at my cafe.  I still don't know how to post pics from my phone, I'm hoping to be able to attach them from my sister's computer when she's not using it. (She works from home.) Just wanted to say she was still nicely wrapped when I saw her so she had not been used.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll review her when I post a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great first weekend of 2015 everyone!




I'm so glad you two finally met and it's love at first sight! You go on the best dates! I can't wait to see you beautiful red satchel. I'm glad your sister "behaved" lol.  

if you're using the app, you might be having the same problem some of us are experiencing. I can't seem to post pictures unless I'm in a wifi area.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag, MB.  I can't believe how these stores are packing stuff to ship.


 
Thanks Sarah!
I know, it seems like they just don't care.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't wait to see your new satchel!!   Are you using the PF app on your phone?



No, I'll try the app later. Thanks for the info!



MaryBel said:


> Unless she used it all wrapped up
> Can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> 
> You too have a great first weekend of 2015!



 My sister's defense to prove she didn't carry my new PDD satchel was to show me another bag of mine she's been carrying in the meantime. That's why it's said you should never represent yourself in a court of law! 

Thanks MB!


----------



## alansgail

It should be anytime now.....so excited. My new pebble bitsy zip zip and my vintage carrier should be here this afternoon! Will show them off when I get them..


----------



## MaryBel

Waiting for UPS to deliver my 2 bags from Macy's. They were both scheduled for today but one got delayed so that one is coming tomorrow. Now, what's with UPS driving on my street and not delivering my package? That has happened before and then a bigger truck came later and delivered my package. That seems no very optimal, to have 2 trucks going to the same street.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Waiting for UPS to deliver my 2 bags from Macy's. They were both scheduled for today but one got delayed so that one is coming tomorrow. Now, what's with UPS driving on my street and not delivering my package? That has happened before and then a bigger truck came later and delivered my package. That seems no very optimal, to have 2 trucks going to the same street.



I hate when they do a "teaser" truck drive by!   When I was working our UPS driver would drop off the "by 10:30am" items and come back later with my boxes, unless I had them shipped via Next Day.  But the boxes were already on his truck!  I know they have priority deliveries, and that's probably how the boxes are sorted on his truck, but it seems more efficient if he only has to makes one stop per address.

I can't wait to see what you get today and tomorrow!


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> It should be anytime now.....so excited. My new pebble bitsy zip zip and my vintage carrier should be here this afternoon! Will show them off when I get them..




Ooohhh, more goodies! I can't wait. I'm going to have to live vicariously through you guys for awhile.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Waiting for UPS to deliver my 2 bags from Macy's. They were both scheduled for today but one got delayed so that one is coming tomorrow. Now, what's with UPS driving on my street and not delivering my package? That has happened before and then a bigger truck came later and delivered my package. That seems no very optimal, to have 2 trucks going to the same street.




Oh man....that's the worst form of torture. Lol! On Monday when my delivery came, the truck drove pasty house and stopped further down the block. I was thinking someone else was getting my package! Luckily he turned around and came back right away. I hope he comes back today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

alansgail said:


> It should be anytime now.....so excited. My new pebble bitsy zip zip and my vintage carrier should be here this afternoon! Will show them off when I get them..



I missed this post!

YAY!  I'm so happy you're getting your Bitsy bag!  And I can't wait to see pics of it and your vintage carrier.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh, more goodies! I can't wait.* I'm going to have to live vicariously through you guys for awhile.*



Me too.  I have severe purse burnout.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I hate when they do a "teaser" truck drive by!   When I was working our UPS driver would drop off the "by 10:30am" items and come back later with my boxes, unless I had them shipped via Next Day.  But the boxes were already on his truck!  I know they have priority deliveries, and that's probably how the boxes are sorted on his truck, but it seems more efficient if he only has to makes one stop per address.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you get today and tomorrow!




I understand if they need to do the early deliveries first but when the drive by is  after 2pm and already past my normal delivery time, it makes you wonder if they left your box at another house.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh man....that's the worst form of torture. Lol! On Monday when my delivery came, the truck drove pasty house and stopped further down the block. *I was thinking someone else was getting my package*! Luckily he turned around and came back right away. I hope he comes back today!




I thought exactly the same.


It came about an 1.5 hrs later than the first truck. I'll take pics tomorrow when there's some light.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Me too.  I have severe purse burnout.




Me too but these are the ones I got it - the purse burnout 
no new ones have been ordered. Now if Dillard's would ship my new year's day sale order I'd be done.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Me too but these are the ones I got it - the purse burnout
> no new ones have been ordered. Now if Dillard's would ship my new year's day sale order I'd be done.



I hear ya.  I ordered a KS from Bloomies about a week ago; it's going back as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Vicmarie

Adam ordered me one of these babies as a surprise . I have to wait till the 26 to get it though !! &#128553;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Adam ordered me one of these babies as a surprise . I have to wait till the 26 to get it though !! &#128553;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864677




Oh nice!!! You are going to love it... Did yo get this Bone???


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Adam ordered me one of these babies as a surprise . I have to wait till the 26 to get it though !! &#128553;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864677


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Vicmarie said:


> Adam ordered me one of these babies as a surprise . I have to wait till the 26 to get it though !! &#128553;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864677


 How sweet!  I hate waiting! I wish bags would get to us faster


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Adam ordered me one of these babies as a surprise . I have to wait till the 26 to get it though !! &#128553;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864677




Adam is Awesome! That's all I have to say.  oh wait...I can say more. It's beautiful and I hope you love it!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Adam is Awesome! That's all I have to say.  oh wait...I can say more. It's beautiful and I hope you love it!




Do you still love them now that you've had them for awhile ?? There aren't many reviews , just reveals !! I'm so excited !!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh nice!!! You are going to love it... Did yo get this Bone???



Yup !! I'm excited I loved this one and the plum .. And red lol



MiaBorsa said:


>



Thanks !!



IdreamofDooney said:


> How sweet!  I hate waiting! I wish bags would get to us faster



I know  QVC is crazy !!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Do you still love them now that you've had them for awhile ?? There aren't many reviews , just reveals !! I'm so excited !!




Yes, I still love them a lot. I haven't carried them since New Years and a few days after, but that's because I'm trying to give some of my other bags some love. That's the one down fall of having too many bags! I actually just paid off all my easy pays early so I'm excited that they are all mine now! I think you're going to love it. It's such a stylish bag IMHO


----------



## Scooch

It's such a great bag! I've been living in mine for months now (taupe), even with a few new purchases I can't seem to switch out of it yet!


----------



## Vicmarie

Scooch said:


> It's such a great bag! I've been living in mine for months now (taupe), even with a few new purchases I can't seem to switch out of it yet!




Really ?! Have you posted a pic ? My apologies if you have , I didn't check in here for a little while


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, I still love them a lot. I haven't carried them since New Years and a few days after, but that's because I'm trying to give some of my other bags some love. That's the one down fall of having too many bags! I actually just paid off all my easy pays early so I'm excited that they are all mine now! I think you're going to love it. It's such a stylish bag IMHO




Nice !!! I saw some bad reviews about quality on QVC and it made me nervous


----------



## Scooch

Here's ms. Taupe shelby shopper


----------



## Scooch

IMO the quality of this bag is great! I have been buying designer bags for the past 20 years and have a great collection, there are certain brands I don't buy anymore because I feel the quality doesn't warrant the high price tag. This bag is made very well, I love the new features and it carries great! HTH


----------



## Scooch

Better lighting


----------



## MaryBel

Stalking fedex for some of my goodies from the Dillard's sale but FedEx is still a no show. Hate it they make me wait the whole day!


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> Here's ms. Taupe shelby shopper
> 
> View attachment 2865294


 
She's gorgeous!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Vicmarie said:


> Yup !! I'm excited I loved this one and the plum .. And red lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> 
> 
> I know  QVC is crazy !!!



I wish they all had shipping like zappos. I got my eva small shopper from there and I got free next day delivery! :O .. it was unheard of! I don't shop a lot on there because they're usually full price


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Scooch said:


> Better lighting
> View attachment 2865303



Beautiful! I love that taupe color


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  Very sharp color combination... I think that is my favorite color of the ones I've seen posted.  All look good,  but the bone(ivory) with the trim just looks very fresh to me.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Nice !!! I saw some bad reviews about quality on QVC and it made me nervous




I agree with Scooch on the quality. This bag feels like it's going to last forever. At first I wasn't crazy about the stiffer embossed pebbled leather, but the beauty of the bag win me over. Then the structure of the bag won me over. It's got a saffiano feel so it's really durable. I also like the thick cotton light colored lining. The chevron is really cute. I love the bone color. I already have a tote in that color combination so I didn't opt for that color, only because of that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I got a shipping notice email from QVC for my Crimson Flo, but we all know what that means, lol.  It may not actually leave there until tomorrow or Tuesday.  Fingers crossed it doesn't take the big brown truck with the slowest driver, lol. 

No shipping notice on the Tmoro Sullivan satchel.  I ordered them separately.


----------



## Suzwhat

Scooch said:


> Better lighting
> View attachment 2865303


Beautiful!  Enjoy it.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a shipping notice email from QVC for my Crimson Flo, but we all know what that means, lol.  It may not actually leave there until tomorrow or Tuesday.  Fingers crossed it doesn't take the big brown truck with the slowest driver, lol.
> 
> No shipping notice on the Tmoro Sullivan satchel.  I ordered them separately.




I got mine for the Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel this morning as well. It's looking like it will be coming big brown truck as well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a shipping notice email from QVC for my Crimson Flo, but we all know what that means, lol.  It may not actually leave there until tomorrow or Tuesday.  Fingers crossed it doesn't take the big brown truck with the slowest driver, lol.
> 
> No shipping notice on the Tmoro Sullivan satchel.  I ordered them separately.


 
I'm in shock!  I got an email from My UPS that Crimson Flo is on the truck for delivery today!!  And I got another email that Tmoro Sutton has been shipped.  


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm in shock!  I got an email from My UPS that Crimson Flo is on the truck for delivery today!!  And I got another email that Tmoro Sutton has been shipped.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!!




WOOT!    can't wait to see it!   and fingers crossed for the Tmoro Sutton!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> WOOT!    can't wait to see it!   and fingers crossed for the Tmoro Sutton!


 


Thanks!!  I'm hoping Miss Crimson is not a return or defective.  I hate sending packages back.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!!  I'm hoping Miss Crimson is not a return or defective.  I hate sending packages back.




I'm sending good purse vibes your way in hopes of the perfect bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> I'm sending good purse vibes your way in hopes of the perfect bag!


 
Thanks!  I got another email from My UPS that the box has been delivered.  What torture!  I'm stuck here at work for another 2 hours!  Argh!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I got another email from My UPS that the box has been delivered.  What torture!  I'm stuck here at work for another 2 hours!  Argh!




UUGGGGG!  Isn't that the worst knowing it's there just waiting on you. Well at least you've got something exciting to look forward to this evening. Can't wait to see it and what you think.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I got another email from My UPS that the box has been delivered.  What torture!  I'm stuck here at work for another 2 hours!  Argh!




I know the feeling!! It's an awful feeling being stuck at work when your expecting a bag especially knowing it's been delivered. &#128513;


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a shipping notice email from QVC for my Crimson Flo, but we all know what that means, lol.  It may not actually leave there until tomorrow or Tuesday.  Fingers crossed it doesn't take the big brown truck with the slowest driver, lol.
> 
> No shipping notice on the Tmoro Sullivan satchel.  I ordered them separately.



I saw a later post and looks like it is a beauty!  So happy for you.


----------



## Jane917

Shipping notice from ILD for my Marine Crossbody and Brown Small Lexington! Ordered Saturday, shipped on Monday! EDA next Monday. It is coming from CA to WA, so no bad weather to get in the way. Crossing my fingers for early delivery!


----------



## Twoboyz

Jane917 said:


> Shipping notice from ILD for my Marine Crossbody and Brown Small Lexington! Ordered Saturday, shipped on Monday! EDA next Monday. It is coming from CA to WA, so no bad weather to get in the way. Crossing my fingers for early delivery!




Can't wait to see them! Crossing my fingers that the truck hurries


----------



## TaterTots

Jane917 said:


> Shipping notice from ILD for my Marine Crossbody and Brown Small Lexington! Ordered Saturday, shipped on Monday! EDA next Monday. It is coming from CA to WA, so no bad weather to get in the way. Crossing my fingers for early delivery!




Can't wait to see these!  Fingers crossed for that early delivery!


----------



## Jane917

TaterTots said:


> Can't wait to see these!  Fingers crossed for that early delivery!


The delivery has already been changed to Tuesday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> UUGGGGG!  Isn't that the worst knowing it's there just waiting on you. Well at least you've got something exciting to look forward to this evening. Can't wait to see it and what you think.


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> I know the feeling!! It's an awful feeling being stuck at work when your expecting a bag especially knowing it's been delivered. &#128513;


 


Suzwhat said:


> I saw a later post and looks like it is a beauty!  So happy for you.






Sorry y'all.  I forgot to come back to this thread and am just now seeing your responses.  My apologies.  


I am not known for my patience, so it was definitely a test, lol.  But she was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sorry y'all.  I forgot to come back to this thread and am just now seeing your responses.  My apologies.
> 
> 
> I am not known for my patience, so it was definitely a test, lol.  But she was definitely worth the wait.




Awesome!  That's what really matters.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Package number 2 is out for delivery!!  Tmoro Sutton Satchel should be waiting for me when I get home today!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Package number 2 is out for delivery!!  Tmoro Sutton Satchel should be waiting for me when I get home today!  Woo Hoo!!



  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Can't wait to see pics!


 
We are going out to eat as soon as I get home, so hopefully I'll get some pictures later tonight or in the morning. And I'm hoping I love the bag as much as I do in the pictures, lol.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Package number 2 is out for delivery!!  Tmoro Sutton Satchel should be waiting for me when I get home today!  Woo Hoo!!


 
YAY!    Can't wait to see it!  I'm also waiting on UPS.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Package number 2 is out for delivery!!  Tmoro Sutton Satchel should be waiting for me when I get home today!  Woo Hoo!!




Yay! I can't wait to see it. Have a nice time at dinner.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> YAY!    Can't wait to see it!  I'm also waiting on UPS.




Me too!  I forget - what are you expecting today?





Twoboyz said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see it. Have a nice time at dinner.




Me too!  Thanks - we are headed to a casino for the buffet - crab legs - yum!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  I forget - what are you expecting today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  Thanks - we are headed to a casino for the buffet - crab legs - yum!




The Spearmint Pebble Leather Satchel from the Q.


----------



## Suzwhat

I am anxiously awaiting my two latest orders:

1.  I bought two Nylon Large Pocket Satchels from ILD through Amazon.  I got the clementine and the green.  I hope I like the colors.  Maybe I will return the one I like least, but probably not.  

2.  The charcoal Gretta satchel that is on sale on Dooney site.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Suzwhat said:


> I am anxiously awaiting my two latest orders:
> 
> 1.  I bought two Nylon Large Pocket Satchels from ILD through Amazon.  I got the clementine and the green.  I hope I like the colors.  Maybe I will return the one I like least, but probably not.
> 
> 2.  The charcoal Gretta satchel that is on sale on Dooney site.



Let me know how you like the nylon..... I have been wanting the nylon medium satchel, but I am afraid it will collapse in on itself.  That would drive me crazy!  I don't really go for super smooshy bags


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> I am anxiously awaiting my two latest orders:
> 
> 1.  I bought two Nylon Large Pocket Satchels from ILD through Amazon.  I got the clementine and the green.  I hope I like the colors.  Maybe I will return the one I like least, but probably not.
> 
> 2.  The charcoal Gretta satchel that is on sale on Dooney site.


 
Cannot wait to see these!  I really like the Gretta as well and the charcoal color is gorgeous!


----------



## Jane917

Jane917 said:


> The delivery has already been changed to Tuesday!


Delivery changed back to Monday!


----------



## Suzwhat

gatorgirl07 said:


> Let me know how you like the nylon..... I have been wanting the nylon medium satchel, but I am afraid it will collapse in on itself.  That would drive me crazy!  I don't really go for super smooshy bags



I already have the nylon large pocket satchel in black/black and love it so much I have to restrain myself from buying it in all the colors.  That version definitely stands on its own, even with just a few things in it.


----------



## Suzwhat

TaterTots said:


> Cannot wait to see these!  I really like the Gretta as well and the charcoal color is gorgeous!



Will do, TaterTots!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Package number 2 is out for delivery!!  Tmoro Sutton Satchel should be waiting for me when I get home today!  Woo Hoo!!



Yay!  I am obsessed with the Tmoro.  Hoping you luv it.


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> Will do, TaterTots!


 
AWESOME!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I was obsessed with the Crimson Flo.  Now I hope the one I get is as nice as all the pics posted on the site.


----------



## Jane917

My ILD order was in transit to my local PO 2 hours ago! It is about a 20 minute trip from the FedEx to my PO. It probably did not get to my local PO early enough to get on the mail truck. I think I will stop by my PO (very small town, small PO) later today and see if I can pick it up. Otherwise, it is not expected to be delivered until Monday.


----------



## TaterTots

Jane917 said:


> My ILD order was in transit to my local PO 2 hours ago! It is about a 20 minute trip from the FedEx to my PO. It probably did not get to my local PO early enough to get on the mail truck. I think I will stop by my PO (very small town, small PO) later today and see if I can pick it up. Otherwise, it is not expected to be delivered until Monday.


 
Keeping fingers crossed that you can pick it up today.  Waiting the weekend would KILL me!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> I was obsessed with the Crimson Flo.  Now I hope the one I get is as nice as all the pics posted on the site.


 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you as well LJ!  I'm sure it will be just as lovely and rich as the others here.  The Crimson color is To Die For!


----------



## Jane917

TaterTots said:


> Keeping fingers crossed that you can pick it up today.  Waiting the weekend would KILL me!


It's here! I haven't opened the box yet, and will post pictures as soon as I figure out how!


----------



## TaterTots

Jane917 said:


> It's here! I haven't opened the box yet, and will post pictures as soon as I figure out how!


 
YAY!  You got it!  Just in time for the weekend!   Can't wait to see!


----------



## Jane917

TaterTots said:


> YAY!  You got it!  Just in time for the weekend!   Can't wait to see!



I posted pictures, or at least tried to post pictures, in the Mini Reveal thread.


----------



## TaterTots

Jane917 said:


> I posted pictures, or at least tried to post pictures, in the Mini Reveal thread.




I just found them!  Gorgeous classic picks!


----------



## Suzwhat

Jane917 said:


> My ILD order was in transit to my local PO 2 hours ago! It is about a 20 minute trip from the FedEx to my PO. It probably did not get to my local PO early enough to get on the mail truck. I think I will stop by my PO (very small town, small PO) later today and see if I can pick it up. Otherwise, it is not expected to be delivered until Monday.



I am in exact same boat!  Great idea about stopping at post office.  I may try that too, except we are slated for a big snow storm so I may have to wait til Monday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Jane917 said:


> My ILD order was in transit to my local PO 2 hours ago! It is about a 20 minute trip from the FedEx to my PO. It probably did not get to my local PO early enough to get on the mail truck. I think I will stop by my PO (very small town, small PO) later today and see if I can pick it up. Otherwise, it is not expected to be delivered until Monday.


 


Jane917 said:


> It's here! I haven't opened the box yet, and will post pictures as soon as I figure out how!


 


Jane917 said:


> I posted pictures, or at least tried to post pictures, in the Mini Reveal thread.


 
Yay!  So glad you got your package!  Now I'm off to check out the mini reveal thread.....


----------



## seton

Can I just say how pathetic it is that it takes 3 days to deliver a first class package THREE FREAKING MILES away? I hate USPS. (What's sad is that UPS isnt any better.)


----------



## Suzwhat

gatorgirl07 said:


> Let me know how you like the nylon..... I have been wanting the nylon medium satchel, but I am afraid it will collapse in on itself.  That would drive me crazy!  I don't really go for super smooshy bags




Hi GG.  I have some pics in the mini reveal thread, page 165. Sorry, I did not take the time to check if you saw them.  

I decided to keep both.  The definitely stand on their own.  I don't vpcarry a ton of stuff.  Wallet, coin case, makeup case, eyeglasses and a few other things.  

You can message me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

So,  I ordered an Alto Sabrina last week from ILD on the bay.  There is no tracking info even though it's supposed to be delivered by 2/4.   My guess is they haven't even shipped it yet.  Very frustrating.  Think I'll call them tomorrow.  Only thing that's keeping me from getting upset is I know that ILD is reputable.  And I know they are not speedy.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> So,  I ordered an Alto Sabrina last week from ILD on the bay.  There is no tracking info even though it's supposed to be delivered by 2/4.   My guess is they haven't even shipped it yet.  Very frustrating.  Think I'll call them tomorrow.  Only thing that's keeping me from getting upset is I know that ILD is reputable.  And I know they are not speedy.




It's frustrating to say the least. Hopefully they will give you some more information when you call. If my Stanwich delivers tomorrow it will have taken about a week for shipping. I'm hoping it will come to tomorrow, but it's saying Saturday. Good luck. I'd be anxious for that Sabrina too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  well, it looks like they oversold the Sabrina and it's out of stock.  Had a lot of trouble getting thru to ILD today.... kept getting a message to call back.   Finally reached someone who told me they didn't have anymore handbags and were requesting more from D&B.   But I checked the D&B site and they are backordered too.   I think the order will be cancelled.   Disappointing because I could have gotten one from the outlet last week but passed because I had the order with ILD.  Oh well,  good thing I don't need another handbag.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  well, it looks like they oversold the Sabrina and it's out of stock.  Had a lot of trouble getting thru to ILD today.... kept getting a message to call back.   Finally reached someone who told me they didn't have anymore handbags and were requesting more from D&B.   But I checked the D&B site and they are backordered too.   I think the order will be cancelled.   Disappointing because I could have gotten one from the outlet last week but passed because I had the order with ILD.  Oh well,  good thing I don't need another handbag.



Oh how frustrating and disappointing.  I'm sorry your order got cancelled.  Of course we don't need more bags, but I'd beg to differ on the Sabrina.  I was just checking ILD for it today and sadly they are all gone. I wonder if the outlets have anymore.


----------



## Twoboyz

Crimson Stanwich out for delivery!  
Also some supplements from Dr Axe which I've been anxious to get.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  I checked with the outlets,  not Sabrinas anywhere.  Hope your Stanwich arrives today and is exactly what you wanted.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Crimson Stanwich out for delivery!
> Also some supplements from Dr Axe which I've been anxious to get.


 
YES!  YAY!!!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  I checked with the outlets,  not Sabrinas anywhere.  Hope your Stanwich arrives today and is exactly what you wanted.


 
I hate that LJ.  The Sabrina is gorgeous,  maybe she will pop back up on ILD when they have more back in stock.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  I checked with the outlets,  not Sabrinas anywhere.  Hope your Stanwich arrives today and is exactly what you wanted.




Thanks for checking and letting me know. That is sad news.


----------



## Vicmarie

Ordered my first patent satchel !! I've been having my eye on this for awhile and I found out the Illinois outlet had it so I hope this baby comes home soon !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2885565
> 
> 
> Ordered my first patent satchel !! I've been having my eye on this for awhile and I found out the Illinois outlet had it so I hope this baby comes home soon !




Hope she travels quickly! She's coming from my neck of the woods.


----------



## zinacef

lavenderjunkie said:


> So,  I ordered an Alto Sabrina last week from ILD on the bay.  There is no tracking info even though it's supposed to be delivered by 2/4.   My guess is they haven't even shipped it yet.  Very frustrating.  Think I'll call them tomorrow.  Only thing that's keeping me from getting upset is I know that ILD is reputable.  And I know they are not speedy.



I ordered this also and guess what, they must have oversold because i just got an email from paypal for a refund. So disappointing esp that alto is my latest obsession, oh well. Hope you get yours, good luck!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2885565
> 
> 
> Ordered my first patent satchel !! I've been having my eye on this for awhile and I found out the Illinois outlet had it so I hope this baby comes home soon !




Just gorgeous.. And Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*zin:*  I got the same email.  No one currently has any Sabrina.... Dooney dot com says backordered and none of the outlets have them.   I didn't check the retail stores.... I don't want to pay full price.  Well,   maybe some will pop back up in a few months.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Hope she travels quickly! She's coming from my neck of the woods.




No way ?! I went to illinois once to visit my first love who's from there and I fell in love with how beautiful it is over there !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> No way ?! I went to illinois once to visit my first love who's from there and I fell in love with how beautiful it is over there !




Well....maybe not now..lol! Although the snow is pretty until it gets all dirty and black. Yup, my outlet is Aurora. I'm assuming that's where you ordered from? I would love to go to your neck of the woods one day. I don't travel much though.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  I checked with the outlets,  not Sabrinas anywhere.  Hope your Stanwich arrives today and is exactly what you wanted.




*Twoboyz:*   I found out that the Rehoboth outlet has the Sabrina in red and black,  but those colors aren't shippable.  So other outlets may have the Sabrina,  but none that can be shipped.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*   I found out that the Rehoboth outlet has the Sabrina in red and black,  but those colors aren't shippable.  So other outlets may have the Sabrina,  but none that can be shipped.




Thanks LJ. Bummer. I'll have to check my outlet.


----------



## Vicmarie

Waiting for taupe shelby today ... Waiting and waiting


----------



## all2joy

What the heck!!! I hate that they can not be shipped!


----------



## TaterTots

My Crimson Sandwich was meant to be delivered yesterday  but Old Mother Nature decided to hit us with more than a little snow so her rescheduled date us for tomorrow but the only thing I can do is cross my fingers.


----------



## all2joy

My Ms. Oriana (Natural) delivery date is delayed due to adverse weather condition, original delivery date is today 2/19. 

My Ms. Red Viviana is due 2/20, no indication of delay given at this time.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Waiting is very hard.


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> My Ms. Oriana (Natural) delivery date is delayed due to adverse weather condition, original delivery date is today 2/19.
> 
> 
> 
> My Ms. Red Viviana is due 2/20, no indication of delay given at this time.




Maybe you'll get a double delivery tomorrow


----------



## Suzwhat

I forgot I was on a ban and ordered the Taupe Chevron Large Gabriella.  Oops.  It is the one with the dark brown trim, not the vachetta leather.  Also, for some reason the stand up handles did not bother me enough to prevent ordering.  That HAD been my hang-up that crossed several bags off my list.  Oh dear.

Also, I threw good money away and paid for the expedited shipping to see if it can really get here in 2-3 business days.  What is wrong with me, guys?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Suz*:  it's all that excitement that comes from seeing all these beautiful handbags.  We just can't wait to get our hands on another one.  You are not alone.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I forgot I was on a ban and ordered the Taupe Chevron Large Gabriella.  Oops.  It is the one with the dark brown trim, not the vachetta leather.  Also, for some reason the stand up handles did not bother me enough to prevent ordering.  That HAD been my hang-up that crossed several bags off my list.  Oh dear.
> 
> Also, I threw good money away and paid for the expedited shipping to see if it can really get here in 2-3 business days.  What is wrong with me, guys?



You forgot. :giggles: I hate when that happens! It's shopping Saturday!   I love the taupe and brown combo.  I was looking at the chevron pieces yesterday on ilovedooney and ebay.  I almost bought the taupe and brown slim wristlet.  Something about that color combo is so relaxing.  I also like the light blue and the red.  Congrats and I hope it comes quickly.


----------



## Mrs. Q

I was supposed to receive a bag that I bought on Poshmark today, but for some reason the mailman hasn't come today. Hmmm...


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Maybe you'll get a double delivery tomorrow


I did they came in together!


----------



## Suzwhat

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Suz*:  it's all that excitement that comes from seeing all these beautiful handbags.  We just can't wait to get our hands on another one.  You are not alone.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> You forgot. :giggles: I hate when that happens! It's shopping Saturday!   I love the taupe and brown combo.  I was looking at the chevron pieces yesterday on ilovedooney and ebay.  I almost bought the taupe and brown slim wristlet.  Something about that color combo is so relaxing.  I also like the light blue and the red.  Congrats and I hope it comes quickly.



Thanks TB.  I am looking forward to it!  

P.S.  I've been wondering how you all post replies to multiple people at once.  I finally read about how to do it just now (after posting twice).


----------



## joce01

I'll be stalking the mail carrier either this week or next week, I just ordered another bag, the Dillen Chelsea in Sand and the wallet in Sand as well off of ild. After lurking the forums for the past week and realizing that there's other people out there like me, I decided to join lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*JOCE:*  the Chelsea in sand is really beautiful.  It was a difficult decision for me... sand or black.  But since I already have the geranium,  which is a very red orange color,  I opted for the black.


----------



## joce01

lavenderjunkie said:


> *JOCE:*  the Chelsea in sand is really beautiful.  It was a difficult decision for me... sand or black.  But since I already have the geranium,  which is a very red orange color,  I opted for the black.



Yay, this makes me happy. I was torn between the Double Satchel in white or Chelsea but I kept coming back to the Chelsea. Plus, I kept thinking I want something different than the 4 other satchels I have.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I'll be stalking the mail carrier either this week or next week, I just ordered another bag, the Dillen Chelsea in Sand and the wallet in Sand as well off of ild. After lurking the forums for the past week and realizing that there's other people out there like me, I decided to join lol.




Yay! Congrats! Welcome to the forum. I have been eyeing that sand chelsea this past week myself. The only thing stopping me is I have too many bags in that silhouette already. It's a gorgeous bag  I hope you love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm stalking UPS for my Sophie Hobo in lilac from QVC. It took them from Thurs noon until today to ship it. Why so long? I hope it comes by Thursday.  

I also ordered the signature multi hobo in white from ILD on Amazon. I had a gift card burning a hole in my account.  we know this one will take its time getting here.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm stalking UPS for my Sophie Hobo in lilac from QVC. It took them from Thurs noon until today to ship it. Why so long? I hope it comes by Thursday.
> 
> I also ordered the signature multi hobo in white from ILD on Amazon. I had a gift card burning a hole in my account.  we know this one will take its time getting here.


 
Can't wait to see pics of your Lilac Sophie! It is a gorgeous color!
I hate when they take that long to ship!


Oh, cute hobo from ILD! Perfect for all seasons but especially for spring and summer!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm stalking UPS for a black kenzie that I ordered from ILD and a yellow MK Jules drawstring from Macy's. They are scheduled for delivery today!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Can't wait to see pics of your Lilac Sophie! It is a gorgeous color!
> I hate when they take that long to ship!
> 
> 
> Oh, cute hobo from ILD! Perfect for all seasons but especially for spring and summer!




Thanks MaryBel! That lilac is so gorgeous. You know it had to knock me off my rocker because I paid full price for once!  The white multi will be my summer bag. 

I can't wait to see your goodies. I almost got the Kenzie. The yellow bag is perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel! That lilac is so gorgeous. You know it had to knock me off my rocker because I paid full price for once!  The white multi will be my summer bag.
> 
> I can't wait to see your goodies. I almost got the Kenzie. The yellow bag is perfect for spring and summer.


 
My packages are here....but, my package from Macy's came incomplete. I ordered the yellow MK and a pair of arm warmers and both were supposed to be in the package, well, imagine my surprise when I see this tiny plastic bag from Macy's. Obviously it had just the arm warmers inside but the receipt is for both items. I checked online and shows both items as delivered! I should have paid more attention to the UPS details. I should have noticed something was wrong when the weight was 0.20 lbs. Grrr I had to call CS and now they are sending a replacement.  I wanted my yellow bag today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My packages are here....but, my package from Macy's came incomplete. I ordered the yellow MK and a pair of arm warmers and both were supposed to be in the package, well, imagine my surprise when I see this tiny plastic bag from Macy's. Obviously it had just the arm warmers inside but the receipt is for both items. I checked online and shows both items as delivered! I should have paid more attention to the UPS details. I should have noticed something was wrong when the weight was 0.20 lbs. Grrr I had to call CS and now they are sending a replacement.  I wanted my yellow bag today!




Hi MB!

That is so disappointing!  I never look at the weight but now I will.  That's a good idea.  I hope you get your MK bag soon!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> That is so disappointing!  I never look at the weight but now I will.  That's a good idea.  I hope you get your MK bag soon!


 
Hey GF!
I know, especially because now I have to wait more time. The SA was asking me if the package looked like if it was opened or something but I had to explain her that the package was a tiny macys shipping bag, no way the purse could have been in there, that even the tracking details showed the 0.20 lbs


By looking at the origin address it looks like it came from a store, so  guess somebody forgot to put my bag in it. Not nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> I know, especially because now I have to wait more time. The SA was asking me if the package looked like if it was opened or something but I had to explain her that the package was a tiny macys shipping bag, no way the purse could have been in there, that even the tracking details showed the 0.20 lbs
> 
> 
> By looking at the origin address it looks like it came from a store, so  guess somebody forgot to put my bag in it. Not nice!




That really is a disappointment. I never look at the weight either. It does sound like someone forgot to put it in the package. I hope it comes quickly for you.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That really is a disappointment. I never look at the weight either. It does sound like someone forgot to put it in the package. I hope it comes quickly for you.


 
I guess somebody was a bit distracted.
The replacement is still in processing....ugh, I wished it would ship already!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I guess somebody was a bit distracted.
> The replacement is still in processing....ugh, I wished it would ship already!




Waiting is the worst! Both often finally shipped. It even looks like ILD shipping is going to be quicker than usual. I hope to get them both this week.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Waiting is the worst! Both often finally shipped. It even looks like ILD shipping is going to be quicker than usual. I hope to get them both this week.


 

It looks like it finally shipped today, but they said they would sent it premium, which by the looks of the tracking info, is 3-day, so it has a delivery date of Friday! Not happy! Yesterday's package came from CA, now it's coming all the way from PA. I don't think they could have found a place farther away where to ship it from...grr


----------



## MaryBel

I've been all day stalking FedEx for some goodies from last week's Dillard's sale...FedEx is still not here! Hate it, what do they think, that I can wait all day?


----------



## joce01

I just ordered my final bag for the season because my boyfriend will keep getting annoyed. But I made it a good purchase, a Florentine Clayton in Crimson off ild. It was in stock for the past 3 days but I didn't want to go through with it and then this morning I checked and it was gone, it came back in stock a little while and I knew I wanted it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It looks like it finally shipped today, but they said they would sent it premium, which by the looks of the tracking info, is 3-day, so it has a delivery date of Friday! Not happy! Yesterday's package came from CA, now it's coming all the way from PA. I don't think they could have found a place farther away where to ship it from...grr




I'm sorry, what a bummer.  Glad you don't have to wait the weekend at least.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I've been all day stalking FedEx for some goodies from last week's Dillard's sale...FedEx is still not here! Hate it, what do they think, that I can wait all day?




Haha, when the finally got there did you tell them you can't wait all day like that? I bet they would get a kick out of that. Lol!  What did you get?


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I just ordered my final bag for the season because my boyfriend will keep getting annoyed. But I made it a good purchase, a Florentine Clayton in Crimson off ild. It was in stock for the past 3 days but I didn't want to go through with it and then this morning I checked and it was gone, it came back in stock a little while and I knew I wanted it.




Yay!  Its a gorgeous way to end your season . Nothing like the old ILD taunt. They seem to be doing this a lot lately. It happened to me on the bag I just ordered last week. I hope it ships quickly for you


----------



## joce01

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!  Its a gorgeous way to end your season . Nothing like the old ILD taunt. They seem to be doing this a lot lately. It happened to me on the bag I just ordered last week. I hope it ships quickly for you




I chose the free shipping so we'll see. I had my eye on the flo satchel in Crimson and then it went away, I regret not getting that one because everyone's photos on here tempted me haha.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> I just ordered my final bag for the season because my boyfriend will keep getting annoyed. But I made it a good purchase, a Florentine Clayton in Crimson off ild. It was in stock for the past 3 days but I didn't want to go through with it and then this morning I checked and it was gone, it came back in stock a little while and I knew I wanted it.




Bag twins!!!! Congrats on your new bag... The Clayton is my very favorite style. Here's mine you can look at till yours come. &#128513;&#128513;I'm so happy for you. The flash was on here but it's pretty close to true to color.


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag twins!!!! Congrats on your new bag... The Clayton is my very favorite style. Here's mine you can look at till yours come. &#128513;&#128513;I'm so happy for you. The flash was on here but it's pretty close to true to color.
> 
> View attachment 2915486




Thank you! I was going to ask if anyone had one because I thought I remembered you saying you had one and if you could post a picture because none of the pictures online did her any justice.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> Thank you! I was going to ask if anyone had one because I thought I remembered you saying you had one and if you could post a picture because none of the pictures online did her any justice.




Just to tease you and get you even more excited for yours here is a more true to color in natural lighting photo. These are my fav bags so I love to show them off. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just to tease you and get you even more excited for yours here is a more true to color in natural lighting photo. These are my fav bags so I love to show them off. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2915777




And we love to see them! Beautiful sunshiny warm picture.


----------



## Twoboyz

My favorite words...out for delivery!! 
Now I just have to make it through the day....(sigh)


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just to tease you and get you even more excited for yours here is a more true to color in natural lighting photo. These are my fav bags so I love to show them off. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2915777



Oh my.. She's a beauty. I'm too excited for this.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> My favorite words...out for delivery!!
> Now I just have to make it through the day....(sigh)




Lol... Isn't that the worst??? Can't wait to see your goodies!! I'm going to the outlet this weekend. I'm trying to hold out for the St. Patty day deal which is probably anything green, 20-25% off like last year, so we will see.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Isn't that the worst??? Can't wait to see your goodies!! I'm going to the outlet this weekend. I'm trying to hold out for the St. Patty day deal which is probably anything green, 20-25% off like last year, so we will see.




Thanks. Only one goodie today but I'm excited to see in and try it out. The other one is coming on Saturday.  Oh how fun! I always love when you go to the outlet.  what do you want in green?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry, what a bummer.  Glad you don't have to wait the weekend at least.


 
ITA! Having to wait til Monday would have been awful. I want my sunny yellow bag to match the sunny weather we are having. I wish the temperature would match the pretty day but is brrr cold, well, around mid 30s, but cold enough for me to not get out and do a walk! Obviously DH teases me, since he says it's nothing, but he's crazy. he goes running even if it is cold and raining and he used to go running in MN when it was -20




Twoboyz said:


> Haha, when the finally got there did you tell them you can't wait all day like that? I bet they would get a kick out of that. Lol!  What did you get?


 
He snuck on me and delivered the box while I was at my son's gymnastics class. I was checking the tracking and when I saw it was delivered, I came home to get the box in and then went back to wait for my son. Got some uggs, levi's and a few purses, but none of them are Dooneys (Brahmin, Coach and MK). Will take pics in a bit and post in the non favs thread.


----------



## MaryBel

joce01 said:


> I just ordered my final bag for the season because my boyfriend will keep getting annoyed. But I made it a good purchase, a Florentine Clayton in Crimson off ild. It was in stock for the past 3 days but I didn't want to go through with it and then this morning I checked and it was gone, it came back in stock a little while and I knew I wanted it.




That's a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> My favorite words...out for delivery!!
> Now I just have to make it through the day....(sigh)


 
Yay, but now the waiting....ugh
Is Sophie coming today?


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Isn't that the worst??? Can't wait to see your goodies!! I'm going to the outlet this weekend. I'm trying to hold out for the St. Patty day deal which is probably anything green, 20-25% off like last year, so we will see.


 
Thanks for mentioning the St, P's day sale, I did not remember they did one last year.
Green is one of my favorite colors so might have to go to the outlet that day. Do you know when the sale is? 


Also, what are you getting in green?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> ITA! Having to wait til Monday would have been awful. I want my sunny yellow bag to match the sunny weather we are having. I wish the temperature would match the pretty day but is brrr cold, well, around mid 30s, but cold enough for me to not get out and do a walk! Obviously DH teases me, since he says it's nothing, but he's crazy. he goes running even if it is cold and raining and he used to go running in MN when it was -20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He snuck on me and delivered the box while I was at my son's gymnastics class. I was checking the tracking and when I saw it was delivered, I came home to get the box in and then went back to wait for my son. Got some uggs, levi's and a few purses, but none of them are Dooneys (Brahmin, Coach and MK). Will take pics in a bit and post in the non favs thread.




That's crazy...he is die hard! I used to walk outside in the winter, but I have gotten soft now that I have a treadmill and I've figured out I can do laps around my building at work. I can't wait for the warm sunshine to hit my skin again though. I can't wait to see your goodies.  I would have done the same thing...rescuing my package before the activity was over. I've done that at lunchtime before and I love 9 miles from work! Lol


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's crazy...he is die hard! I used to walk outside in the winter, but I have gotten soft now that I have a treadmill and I've figured out I can do laps around my building at work. I can't wait for the warm sunshine to hit my skin again though. I can't wait to see your goodies.  I would have done the same thing...rescuing my package before the activity was over. I've done that at lunchtime before and I love 9 miles from work! Lol




I think his MO is that if he got up early, he goes to run whatever the weather is. 
I remember doing something similar, when I had access to FOS, I will get up at the crazy hours that the sale started and by the time I finished browsing (and buying) it was time for my workout. A few times I wanted to go back to bed but I decided to work out since I was already up. I thought I can do the workout today since I'm already up and sleep all the way tomorrow. But yes, he finds every chance he can to run. 


It's nice to go out to walk when it's a bit chilly but when it's too cold is not as nice. So because of that, I'm having trouble making my 10,000 steps, but I have done them everyday so far, even if that meant marching next to my bed last night to get the last hundred 


What we do for our purses right?  I knew DH would get home before me and see the huge box and also I did not want the package sitting outside, so since the gym is about 1.5 miles from home, it took me no time to get here and back. Package saved!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I think his MO is that if he got up early, he goes to run whatever the weather is.
> I remember doing something similar, when I had access to FOS, I will get up at the crazy hours that the sale started and by the time I finished browsing (and buying) it was time for my workout. A few times I wanted to go back to bed but I decided to work out since I was already up. I thought I can do the workout today since I'm already up and sleep all the way tomorrow. But yes, he finds every chance he can to run.
> 
> 
> It's nice to go out to walk when it's a bit chilly but when it's too cold is not as nice. So because of that, I'm having trouble making my 10,000 steps, but I have done them everyday so far, even if that meant marching next to my bed last night to get the last hundred
> 
> 
> What we do for our purses right?  I knew DH would get home before me and see the huge box and also I did not want the package sitting outside, so since the gym is about 1.5 miles from home, it took me no time to get here and back. Package saved!




That's too funny, but kudos to you for having the determination to finish those 10,000 steps! Looks like that for not is a real workhorse.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks. Only one goodie today but I'm excited to see in and try it out. The other one is coming on Saturday.  Oh how fun! I always love when you go to the outlet.  what do you want in green?




Maybe another Ivy bag or something in green Nylon. It's not many bags I see in green, is it?? Last year during St. Patty's is when I got my Green Nylon Smith and green DB journal.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I think his MO is that if he got up early, he goes to run whatever the weather is.
> I remember doing something similar, when I had access to FOS, I will get up at the crazy hours that the sale started and by the time I finished browsing (and buying) it was time for my workout. A few times I wanted to go back to bed but I decided to work out since I was already up. I thought I can do the workout today since I'm already up and sleep all the way tomorrow. But yes, he finds every chance he can to run.
> 
> 
> It's nice to go out to walk when it's a bit chilly but when it's too cold is not as nice. So because of that, I'm having trouble making my 10,000 steps, but I have done them everyday so far, even if that meant marching next to my bed last night to get the last hundred
> 
> 
> *What we do for our purses right? * I knew DH would get home before me and see the huge box and also I did not want the package sitting outside, so since the gym is about 1.5 miles from home, it took me no time to get here and back. Package saved!



 What* won't *we do for our purses? :devil:

Congrats on your continued dedication to your 10,000 steps! One day it's going to be like a walk in the park!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's too funny, but kudos to you for having the determination to finish those 10,000 steps! Looks like that for not is a real workhorse.


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> What* won't *we do for our purses? :devil:
> 
> Congrats on your continued dedication to your 10,000 steps! One day it's going to be like a walk in the park!


 
Yes, that's the right question!

Thanks GF!
One day I did almost 16,000 (I missed it by 2 steps), of course DS keeps asking me if I'm going to change my goal to 20,000  what? most of the time I can barely make it to 10,000 and he wants 20,000? I guess he's as crazy as his dad. Yesterday he got his first class on the next level of gymnastics and it was 1.5 hrs instead of just 1 hr. By last 15 min all the other kids were dragging to finish what they needed to do, DS, was doing everything like he had just started. When he finished he told me he wanted 2hrs instead of 1.5. He thinks I have the same energy that he does!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yes, that's the right question!
> 
> Thanks GF!
> One day I did almost 16,000 (I missed it by 2 steps), of course DS keeps asking me if I'm going to change my goal to 20,000  what? most of the time I can barely make it to 10,000 and he wants 20,000? I guess he's as crazy as his dad. Yesterday he got his first class on the next level of gymnastics and it was 1.5 hrs instead of just 1 hr. By last 15 min all the other kids were dragging to finish what they needed to do, DS, was doing everything like he had just started. When he finished he told me he wanted 2hrs instead of 1.5. He thinks I have the same energy that he does!



Your son has a lot of energy!  I wish you lived closer, I could use him as my personal trainer.   When my grandchildren want me to keep up with them I tell them I'm an old lady.  And my grandson will ask me if I'm 90?    Kids can really make you feel lazy!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Maybe another Ivy bag or something in green Nylon. It's not many bags I see in green, is it?? Last year during St. Patty's is when I got my Green Nylon Smith and green DB journal.




Yeah I can't think of many in green. Ivy and Forest oh and the bright green toledo bags. Maybe the outlet will stock up on some green bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Your son has a lot of energy!  I wish you lived closer, I could use him as my personal trainer.   When my grandchildren want me to keep up with them I tell them I'm an old lady.  And my grandson will ask me if I'm 90?    Kids can really make you feel lazy!




I don't need kids to make me feel lazy


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yeah I can't think of many in green. Ivy and Forest oh and the bright green toledo bags. Maybe the outlet will stock up on some green bags.




Ahhh yes!!! I would think they have too but out more bags. Why have a green sale with no bags in green. Yes... I see those bright fam green Toledo's but the discount is never steep enough to get it in those colors.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Your son has a lot of energy!  I wish you lived closer, I could use him as my personal trainer.   When my grandchildren want me to keep up with them I tell them I'm an old lady.  And my grandson will ask me if I'm 90?  *  Kids can really make you feel lazy*!


 
They also make you feel old and remind you how much out of shape you are!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I don't need kids to make me feel lazy


 
That's true! I wake up feeling like that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I don't need kids to make me feel lazy



  You are so right!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> They also make you feel old and remind you how much out of shape you are!



Especially the out of shape part!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh yes!!! I would think they have too but out more bags. Why have a green sale with no bags in green. Yes... I see those bright fam green Toledo's but the discount is never steep enough to get it in those colors.




I believe teal is included in green isn't it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I believe teal is included in green isn't it.




Yes it is!!! I forgot about teal. I would LOOOVE a teal Flo Satchel or Clayton... I wouldn't get that lucky though. Now you got me thinking! &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes it is!!! I forgot about teal. I would LOOOVE a teal Flo Satchel or Clayton... I wouldn't get that lucky though. Now you got me thinking! &#128515;




You'll have to scope it out this weekend and see what's in store for the sale


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Especially the out of shape part!




I know, every time I go walking to pick up DS from school, I ask him which way back home he wants to take (the 0.5 mile or the 1 mile way), obviously he always wants the long way...I'm always secretly wishing for the short way but since I know I need the steps, I always take his choice.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes it is!!! I forgot about teal. I would LOOOVE a teal Flo Satchel or Clayton... I wouldn't get that lucky though. Now you got me thinking! &#128515;


 


Twoboyz said:


> You'll have to scope it out this weekend and see what's in store for the sale


 
Do we know when the sale would be?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Do we know when the sale would be?




I think it's for St Patrick's Day so maybe the week and weekend leading up to St Patrick's Day? I'm not positive though.


----------



## MaryBel

My yellow MK is out for delivery! yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My yellow MK is out for delivery! yay!




Yay! What a nice surprise!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My yellow MK is out for delivery! yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

Yay! My ILD purchase arrived a day early. I had to put my tail between my legs and ask DH to bring it in because he's working from home. It's  okay because I used a gift card and I made sure to tell him.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! My ILD purchase arrived a day early. I had to put my tail between my legs and ask DH to bring it in because he's working from home. It's  okay because I used a gift card and I made sure to tell him.




Oh can't wait to see it! And the husbands on sold on it... Lovely! Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! My ILD purchase arrived a day early.* I had to put my tail between my legs and ask DH to bring it in because he's working from home.* It's  okay because I used a gift card and I made sure to tell him.




 

Yay!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan and RN, you know I'll post pics as soon as I get my hands on it. It's going to be rough today because I have to go straight from work to drive DS up north so I won't get home until later. (Sigh)  this ones a little different for me so I'm wondering how I'll like it. Stepping out of the box....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan and RN, you know I'll post pics as soon as I get my hands on it. It's going to be rough today because I have to go straight from work to drive DS up north so I won't get home until later. (Sigh)  this ones a little different for me so I'm wondering how I'll like it. Stepping out of the box....




We'll see pics whenever you have time to post them.  Stepping out the box can be fun and scary.  I hope you're happy, but if not...NEXT!!!

Be safe driving tonight!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> We'll see pics whenever you have time to post them.  Stepping out the box can be fun and scary.  I hope you're happy, but if not...NEXT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe driving tonight!




Thanks RN. I'm Miss Daisy again today...on the way there at least.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN. *I'm Miss Daisy again today...*on the way there at least.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> My yellow MK is out for delivery! yay!







Twoboyz said:


> Yay! My ILD purchase arrived a day early. I had to put my tail between my legs and ask DH to bring it in because he's working from home. It's  okay because I used a gift card and I made sure to tell him.




WOOOT WOOOT!!!  I need some "Bag Porn" can't wait for your pictures Ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> WOOOT WOOOT!!!  I need some "Bag Porn" can't wait for your pictures Ladies!


 
My pics are in the dooney reveal and in the non-dooney favs threads.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stalking Mr. Brown for my White Willa Satchel... Should be here next Monday. The outlets had every other color except White... Go figure.  I've been looking for a nice white bag and I thought I'd give this one a try.  I totally hate the ugly strap but I decided to go for it and use it without it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Mr. Brown for my White Willa Satchel... Should be here next Monday. The outlets had every other color except White... Go figure.  I've been looking for a nice white bag and I thought I'd give this one a try.  I totally hate the ugly strap but I decided to go for it and use it without it.
> 
> View attachment 2922263




You got this bag?  I didn't know. I'm so excited. We will be twins. I couldn't decide between my back one and the bone one. The bone was gorgeous. Now I'm still thinking about it. I hope you love your bag. I'm carrying mine without the strap on too. I love the function of this bag. Easy in, easy out and I keep the front zip compartment open for easy access to my phone.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You got this bag?  I didn't know. I'm so excited. We will be twins. I couldn't decide between my back one and the bone one. The bone was gorgeous. Now I'm still thinking about it. I hope you love your bag. I'm carrying mine without the strap on too. I love the function of this bag. Easy in, easy out and I keep the front zip compartment open for easy access to my phone.




Yes, I got it!!! I'm excited to get her. I loved the bone but already have 2 bone bags. Want to step way outside my box and go for almost stark white. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. Yours is beautiful in all black. I need an all black but my outlets only had black/brown. I think it looks so clean and classy with black/ black. I will definitely be doing an unboxing when I get her. I have several other reveals (you all have already seen them) I need to do. Just been lazy lately.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I got it!!! I'm excited to get her. I loved the bone but already have 2 bone bags. Want to step way outside my box and go for almost stark white. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. Yours is beautiful in all black. I need an all black but my outlets only had black/brown. I think it looks so clean and classy with black/ black. I will definitely be doing an unboxing when I get her. I have several other reveals (you all have already seen them) I need to do. Just been lazy lately.




I'm looking for an all white bag. I'm thinking the logo lock. It always looks so great on the hosts when they put it on. I'm just worried about color transfer and keeping it white. I can't wait to see yours.  I do love Willa in white.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm looking for an all white bag. I'm thinking the logo lock. It always looks so great on the hosts when they put it on. I'm just worried about color transfer and keeping it white. I can't wait to see yours.  I do love Willa in white.




Yeah, the a Logo Lock was my second choice but I really have a love/hate relationship with the LL. Lol. If I don't like the Willa, the white LL is what I'll be after. 

I agree, it's a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, the a Logo Lock was my second choice but I really have a love/hate relationship with the LL. Lol. If I don't like the Willa, the white LL is what I'll be after.
> 
> I agree, it's a beautiful bag!!!




Me too it's kind of a love hate relationship. Lol. I was just watching the Willa presentation and that white is a wow!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

My Flo is scheduled to be here tomorrow. But she's in my city, so I'm hoping UPS will come by!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> My Flo is scheduled to be here tomorrow. But she's in my city, so I'm hoping UPS will come by!



Hi CB!

Finger crossed she arrives today!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> My Flo is scheduled to be here tomorrow. But she's in my city, so I'm hoping UPS will come by!




Hope you get her today


----------



## CoffeeBean330

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi CB!
> 
> 
> 
> Finger crossed she arrives today!







Twoboyz said:


> Hope you get her today




Thanks ladies! She didn't arrive. It still says she's coming tomorrow. I'm so excited!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

UPS delivered my new Dooneys last night.... Ivy Florentine Buckley and Bone Small Florentine Satchel from the Rehoboth outlet.  As always,  Anastasia picked out perfect bags for me.  The bone satchel is the softest Florentine leather I have ever felt.... just beautiful.   It makes me want to own more bone Florentine.   The Ivy Buckley was a floor model,  but in perfect condition.... so the drawstring is nice and easy because it's been played with.

 


 And I also got the Violet Medium Toggle Crossbody from the Reading outlet.  Love that color and they picked a good one too.


Three for three... all winners.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> UPS delivered my new Dooneys last night.... Ivy Florentine Buckley and Bone Small Florentine Satchel from the Rehoboth outlet.  As always,  Anastasia picked out perfect bags for me.  The bone satchel is the softest Florentine leather I have ever felt.... just beautiful.   It makes me want to own more bone Florentine.   The Ivy Buckley was a floor model,  but in perfect condition.... so the drawstring is nice and easy because it's been played with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also got the Violet Medium Toggle Crossbody from the Reading outlet.  Love that color and they picked a good one too.
> 
> 
> Three for three... all winners.




Wow LJ, you swept those outlets! They all sound gorgeous. I have felt that buttery soft bone flo before and I agree. It feels as creamy as its color. Congrats on your three new beauties


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> UPS delivered my new Dooneys last night.... Ivy Florentine Buckley and Bone Small Florentine Satchel from the Rehoboth outlet.  As always,  Anastasia picked out perfect bags for me.  The bone satchel is the softest Florentine leather I have ever felt.... just beautiful.   It makes me want to own more bone Florentine.   The Ivy Buckley was a floor model,  but in perfect condition.... so the drawstring is nice and easy because it's been played with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also got the Violet Medium Toggle Crossbody from the Reading outlet.  Love that color and they picked a good one too.
> 
> 
> Three for three... all winners.



HI LJ!

It sounds like you received three beautiful bags!  The bone Flo sounds wonderful!

Congrats!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Still nothing on my end. It says she's being delivered but she isn't out for delivery.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Mr. Brown for my White Willa Satchel... Should be here next Monday. The outlets had every other color except White... Go figure.  I've been looking for a nice white bag and I thought I'd give this one a try.  I totally hate the ugly strap but I decided to go for it and use it without it.
> 
> View attachment 2922263




My White Willa Satchel shipped today!! I should have her Monday. I'm nervous [emoji15] because I've only owned one white bag before years ago. I'm nervous that's it's going to be too white.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks RN and Twoboyz.  I really love them all.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My White Willa Satchel shipped today!! I should have her Monday. I'm nervous [emoji15] because I've only owned one white bag before years ago. I'm nervous that's it's going to be too white.




I think it will be gorgeous. The tan warms it up. I think it will look gorgeous in you


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> UPS delivered my new Dooneys last night.... Ivy Florentine Buckley and Bone Small Florentine Satchel from the Rehoboth outlet.  As always,  Anastasia picked out perfect bags for me.  The bone satchel is the softest Florentine leather I have ever felt.... just beautiful.   It makes me want to own more bone Florentine.   The Ivy Buckley was a floor model,  but in perfect condition.... so the drawstring is nice and easy because it's been played with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also got the Violet Medium Toggle Crossbody from the Reading outlet.  Love that color and they picked a good one too.
> 
> 
> Three for three... all winners.




Congrats on your 3 beauties!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks MB.


----------



## Allieandalf

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Still nothing on my end. It says she's being delivered but she isn't out for delivery.




Oh shucks.  I hate when they don't deliver on time.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Allieandalf said:


> Oh shucks.  I hate when they don't deliver on time.




I'm about to head home, so we'll see. But it doesn't say delivered and the most recent update was yesterday when it said it was transferred to the post office.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Update. I'm home from work and Flo is not here. I'm unsure as to why the UPS website would say "transferred to post office".


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Update. I'm home from work and Flo is not here. I'm unsure as to why the UPS website would say "transferred to post office".




Is probably UPS Surepost. I think that's the name for it. UPS takes it most of the way and then the post office makes the final delivery. Usually the post office will deliver the next day. Somewhere on the tracking you should have a tracking number starting with a 9. Try copying that number into a USPS tracking website to see if they have an update.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Is probably UPS Surepost. I think that's the name for it. UPS takes it most of the way and then the post office makes the final delivery. Usually the post office will deliver the next day. Somewhere on the tracking you should have a tracking number starting with a 9. Try copying that number into a USPS tracking website to see if they have an update.




I don't see a tracking number other than the ups one. It's frustrating because I ordered it over a week ago and I expected it yesterday! I'm so anxious to see this purse! Plus it was transferred to the post office on Tuesday. In my city. I'll be really annoyed if it doesn't come today.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I don't see a tracking number other than the ups one. It's frustrating because I ordered it over a week ago and I expected it yesterday! I'm so anxious to see this purse! Plus it was transferred to the post office on Tuesday. In my city. I'll be really annoyed if it doesn't come today.




You might want to check with your local post office later if it does t deliver. Waiting is so hard.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> You might want to check with your local post office later if it does t deliver. Waiting is so hard.




Well now it says that it has been transferred to my local post office. So fingers crossed that she comes today!


----------



## Rubyslipperss

My dogs recognize the sound of the UPS/FedEx trucks and let me know when they pull up in front of the house.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> My White Willa Satchel shipped today!! I should have her Monday. I'm nervous [emoji15] because I've only owned one white bag before years ago. I'm nervous that's it's going to be too white.




Waiting to ambush Mr. Brown... My White Willa is Out for Delivery. Yay!!! [emoji2] I really hope I like her.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Waiting to ambush Mr. Brown... My White Willa is Out for Delivery. Yay!!! [emoji2] I really hope I like her.




Yay! I can't wait. I hope you love her. I finally switched out of mine today, only because I'm going out after work and I wanted to take a smaller and lighter bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Waiting to ambush Mr. Brown... My White Willa is Out for Delivery. Yay!!! [emoji2] I really hope I like her.



Be gentle with him, don't hurt the box!   Can't wait to read what you think about Willa in White.  I always say I'm getting a white bag for the Summer.  I finally got a white/black patent shopper but gifted it when I moved. But I loved carrying her when I had her.

Fingers crossed you love her!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I kind of want a white or bone bag for summer, but I'm worried about getting it dirty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I kind of want a white or bone bag for summer, but I'm worried about getting it dirty.



Hey CB!

That's my concern too.  I had a white MK satchel about 4 or 5 years ago that I almost ruined the back of with my jeans.  The magic eraser trick worked and the stain was gone (or barely noticeable) but I was too scared to carry her after that. I gave her to my mom and she's been carrying her with no problem ever since.  I think white saffiano leather is a great option because it's easy to clean.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey CB!
> 
> 
> 
> That's my concern too.  I had a white MK satchel about 4 or 5 years ago that I almost ruined the back of with my jeans.  The magic eraser trick worked and the stain was gone (or barely noticeable) but I was too scared to carry her after that. I gave her to my mom and she's been carrying her with no problem ever since.  I think white saffiano leather is a great option because it's easy to clean.




True. I just think the saffiano leather is so stiff. I actually had a quick look and spotted a crossbody that I saw at Dillard's and loved, but it's not a Dooney...


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> True. I just think the saffiano leather is so stiff. I actually had a quick look and spotted a crossbody that I saw at Dillard's and loved, but it's not a Dooney...



If you love her you should check her out.  We have non-Dooney favorites too.  If you get her you can post pics in the "Non-Dooney"  thread.

Good luck with your decision.  Can't wait to see her!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I kind of want a white or bone bag for summer, but I'm worried about getting it dirty.




I have been obsessing over the white logo lock for over a week. I'm so scared of getting it dirty or color transfer, but it always looks so gorgeous up there when they present it. Since it carries higher I wonder if color transfer will be less of a concern since it's not against my jeans, or are tops of concern too. I'm so conflicted.  I almost put it in my cart like 5 times and said no I'll wait until the shows this weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I have been obsessing over the white logo lock for over a week. I'm so scared of getting it dirty or color transfer, but it always looks so gorgeous up there when they present it. Since it carries higher I wonder if color transfer will be less of a concern since it's not against my jeans, or are tops of concern too. I'm so conflicted.  I almost put it in my cart like 5 times and said no I'll wait until the shows this weekend.



Hi TB!

I had an Ivory Logo lock that was given to me by a friend who bought it off ebay.  It was in great condition, she just didn't like it on her.  I carried it a few times with no problem, but I'm partial to double handle satchels and totes so I paid it forward to another friend who carried it with no color transfer problems.  I'm not sure how long the original owner carried it, but none of us carried it very long so I can't say how it looks over time.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Any white or light colored leather can suffer from color transfer.  The dark dyes in jeans are a frequent problem,  but a color saturated T shirt could also transfer dye.  Of course,  the more it is washed,  the less the risk of dye transfer.


As for leathers,  I think the pebbled leathers are the best choice in light colors because they can be cleaned more easily.  The Florentine leather seems to have a more matte finish and is difficult to clean.  Of course,  dyes are often permanent and difficult to remove from any leather.


I just bought a beautiful bone Florentine small satchel.   I plan to carry it in my hand,  away from any clothing.  And it won't be going to the supermarket with me.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I had an Ivory Logo lock that was given to me by a friend who bought it off ebay.  It was in great condition, she just didn't like it on her.  I carried it a few times with no problem, but I'm partial to double handle satchels and totes so I paid it forward to another friend who carried it with no color transfer problems.  I'm not sure how long the original owner carried it, but none of us carried it very long so I can't say how it looks over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what you decide!




Thanks RN. This is really reassuring. I will probably end up ordering it. I'll let everyone know how it goes. I do like to wear dark colors on top so that's my main worry. That and just the typical dirt setting her down on things.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Any white or light colored leather can suffer from color transfer.  The dark dyes in jeans are a frequent problem,  but a color saturated T shirt could also transfer dye.  Of course,  the more it is washed,  the less the risk of dye transfer.
> 
> 
> As for leathers,  I think the pebbled leathers are the best choice in light colors because they can be cleaned more easily.  The Florentine leather seems to have a more matte finish and is difficult to clean.  Of course,  dyes are often permanent and difficult to remove from any leather.
> 
> 
> I just bought a beautiful bone Florentine small satchel.   I plan to carry it in my hand,  away from any clothing.  And it won't be going to the supermarket with me.




Thanks LJ. I appreciate your input. That's the feeling I had too that pebbled leather will be easier to keep clean as far as dirt anyway. Just a little soap and water....is what Sue always says.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I have been obsessing over the white logo lock for over a week. I'm so scared of getting it dirty or color transfer, but it always looks so gorgeous up there when they present it. *Since it carries higher I wonder if color transfer will be less of a concern since it's not against my jeans*, or are tops of concern too. I'm so conflicted.  I almost put it in my cart like 5 times and said no I'll wait until the shows this weekend.




I agree with you regarding this, but you need to remember not to place it in your lap when you are sitting.


My rule for carrying white or very light color bags is that I try to carry them mostly when I'm wearing white or light color bottoms, and to prevent issues with the tops, I try to wear tops from materials that won't bleed.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I agree with you regarding this, but you need to remember not to place it in your lap when you are sitting.
> 
> 
> My rule for carrying white or very light color bags is that I try to carry them mostly when I'm wearing white or light color bottoms, and to prevent issues with the tops, I try to wear tops from materials that won't bleed.




Ugh. I wear mostly dark colored stuff. I might not get enough use out of it.  Thanks MaryBel.


----------



## Murphy47

MaryBel said:


> I agree with you regarding this, but you need to remember not to place it in your lap when you are sitting.
> 
> 
> My rule for carrying white or very light color bags is that I try to carry them mostly when I'm wearing white or light color bottoms, and to prevent issues with the tops, I try to wear tops from materials that won't bleed.




Wash dark colors with a cup of white cider vinegar to help prevent color transfer. 
It "sets" many dyes.


----------



## Twoboyz

Murphy47 said:


> Wash dark colors with a cup of white cider vinegar to help prevent color transfer.
> It "sets" many dyes.




Thank you for this helpful tip!


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you for this helpful tip!



Twoboyz, I was watching your video for the white multi colored hobo you ordered and I'm considering getting the all leather hobo in the same style that ilovedooney has or I'm thinking about the samba hobo. do you think the strap on the all leather hobo will be more comfortable then the strap on the samba hobo?


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> Twoboyz, I was watching your video for the white multi colored hobo you ordered and I'm considering getting the all leather hobo in the same style that ilovedooney has or I'm thinking about the samba hobo. do you think the strap on the all leather hobo will be more comfortable then the strap on the samba hobo?




Hi duckies, I hear both are pretty comfortable. I haven't carried this bag yet, but I have the kingston hobo and the strap is the same. It's really comfortable. I don't have the samba hobo so I can't really tell you from experience. I have heard it's pretty stiff to start because it's thick, almost like there is padding in there but it's not soft. I have heard it softens up over time and molds to your shoulder better. I don't think it's as wide and I think the Samba might be a heavier bag because of all the leather and the lock. Based on all of that I think maybe the smaller pebble grain hobo might be more comfortable to carry due to less weight and a slightly wider and softer strap. I'm pretty sure the strap drop is pretty short on the pebble grain hobo so if that is a concern then the samba might be a better choice. 

49ldavis has both bags, well she has the coated cotton multicolor DB bag like my white one and the samba hobo. She might be able to tell you which bag is more comfortable to carry. Have you seen her videos? 

Good luck. Both are great bags.


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> Hi duckies, I hear both are pretty comfortable. I haven't carried this bag yet, but I have the kingston hobo and the strap is the same. It's really comfortable. I don't have the samba hobo so I can't really tell you from experience. I have heard it's pretty stiff to start because it's thick, almost like there is padding in there but it's not soft. I have heard it softens up over time and molds to your shoulder better. I don't think it's as wide and I think the Samba might be a heavier bag because of all the leather and the lock. Based on all of that I think maybe the smaller pebble grain hobo might be more comfortable to carry due to less weight and a slightly wider and softer strap. I'm pretty sure the strap drop is pretty short on the pebble grain hobo so if that is a concern then the samba might be a better choice.
> 
> 49ldavis has both bags, well she has the coated cotton multicolor DB bag like my white one and the samba hobo. She might be able to tell you which bag is more comfortable to carry. Have you seen her videos?
> 
> Good luck. Both are great bags.


thank you for replying, I think I will go with the pebble grain hobo I think the strap will be better.
I do watch 49ldavis and I love her videos but I have never commented. I think she has two samba hobos but I know she likes the strap on her coated cotton hobo.


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> thank you for replying, I think I will go with the pebble grain hobo I think the strap will be better.
> 
> I do watch 49ldavis and I love her videos but I have never commented. I think she has two samba hobos but I know she likes the strap on her coated cotton hobo.




You're welcome. I just wish I had better info for you. Yup it's her favorite strap too, but she also loves her sambas. Her videos are the best! I hope you love the bag. It's a nice little hobo.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Waiting to ambush Mr. Brown... My White Willa is Out for Delivery. Yay!!! [emoji2] I really hope I like her.




Well....did you meet Willa yet? I'm dying to hear what you think.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

RuedeNesle said:


> If you love her you should check her out.  We have non-Dooney favorites too.  If you get her you can post pics in the "Non-Dooney"  thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your decision.  Can't wait to see her!







Twoboyz said:


> I have been obsessing over the white logo lock for over a week. I'm so scared of getting it dirty or color transfer, but it always looks so gorgeous up there when they present it. Since it carries higher I wonder if color transfer will be less of a concern since it's not against my jeans, or are tops of concern too. I'm so conflicted.  I almost put it in my cart like 5 times and said no I'll wait until the shows this weekend.




The one I'm eyeing is a Brahmin crossbody. My favorite non Dooney is the Brahmin Cleo crossbody. I'm heading to the mall tomorrow, so I'll check her out. The women in the handbag department at Dillard's are going to go crazy over Flo!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> The one I'm eyeing is a Brahmin crossbody. My favorite non Dooney is the Brahmin Cleo crossbody. I'm heading to the mall tomorrow, so I'll check her out. The women in the handbag department at Dillard's are going to go crazy over Flo!




You and Flo are celebrities! Have fun shopping.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> The one I'm eyeing is a Brahmin crossbody. My favorite non Dooney is the Brahmin Cleo crossbody. I'm heading to the mall tomorrow, so I'll check her out. The women in the handbag department at Dillard's are going to go crazy over Flo!



I LOVE Brahmin bags!  Let us know what happens tomorrow (today).  Have fun with Flo!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

No major purchases were made! I looked at the bag and it seems like it might be too small. And not a single person noticed Flo! Although she encountered rain for the first time and held up like a champ. She dries perfectly!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> No major purchases were made! I looked at the bag and it seems like it might be too small. And not a single person noticed Flo! Although she encountered rain for the first time and held up like a champ. She dries perfectly!




Oh well, more money in your pocket for the next bag. I bet Flo was noticed, just no one spoke up.  hope you had fun shopping.


----------



## Springer

Goodness I have not been here in quite a long time and have missed so much! 

Well I am going to be stalking a purchase. 

I was finally able to make a try for my red bag again. Last year I ordered a red stanwich directly from the dooney website and it arrived used and a complete disaster. This time I called the outlet in WA and Sawyer and Sam/Samantha(?) helped me get one ordered. Both were very kind and helpful. I have always had good service from that place. Was able to find one that was completely smooth except for a little pebbling on one of the back corners. And it was much cheaper than my full price attempt last year. 

I have always had an eye for that red stanwich and am so excited for it. Don't really have any one that I could share the news with that would understand like everyone here does so it's nice to have somewhere to take my excitement. 

Let the stalking begin.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Goodness I have not been here in quite a long time and have missed so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am going to be stalking a purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> I was finally able to make a try for my red bag again. Last year I ordered a red stanwich directly from the dooney website and it arrived used and a complete disaster. This time I called the outlet in WA and Sawyer and Sam/Samantha(?) helped me get one ordered. Both were very kind and helpful. I have always had good service from that place. Was able to find one that was completely smooth except for a little pebbling on one of the back corners. And it was much cheaper than my full price attempt last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always had an eye for that red stanwich and am so excited for it. Don't really have any one that I could share the news with that would understand like everyone here does so it's nice to have somewhere to take my excitement.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the stalking begin.




Welcome back Springer!! We have missed you around here.  I'm so excited for you and your new long awaited red Stanwich! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> Goodness I have not been here in quite a long time and have missed so much!
> 
> Well I am going to be stalking a purchase.
> 
> I was finally able to make a try for my red bag again. Last year I ordered a red stanwich directly from the dooney website and it arrived used and a complete disaster. This time I called the outlet in WA and Sawyer and Sam/Samantha(?) helped me get one ordered. Both were very kind and helpful. I have always had good service from that place. Was able to find one that was completely smooth except for a little pebbling on one of the back corners. And it was much cheaper than my full price attempt last year.
> 
> I have always had an eye for that red stanwich and am so excited for it. Don't really have any one that I could share the news with that would understand like everyone here does so it's nice to have somewhere to take my excitement.
> 
> Let the stalking begin.



Good to hear from you Springer!

I hope this is "the one"!  Sounds like she is!  I can't wait for you to receive her!

Congrats!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Oh well, more money in your pocket for the next bag. I bet Flo was noticed, just no one spoke up.  hope you had fun shopping.




I hope so! Side note. I'm sure you know, but someone put up one of your unboxings multiple times on YouTube. It's weird.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I hope so! Side note. I'm sure you know, but someone put up one of your unboxings multiple times on YouTube. It's weird.




No I wasn't aware. Do you know the channel name? I will have to report them. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> No I wasn't aware. Do you know the channel name? I will have to report them. Thanks for letting me know.




No problem. I thought it was very strange. Their name is Anna. Which seems like a channel name that would be long ago taken. I just did a search for Dooney and it brought it up. I took a screenshot as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> No problem. I thought it was very strange. Their name is Anna. Which seems like a channel name that would be long ago taken. I just did a search for Dooney and it brought it up. I took a screenshot as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928601




Thanks CB. I appreciate your telling me and the screen shot.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks CB. I appreciate your telling me and the screen shot.




Of course.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Of course.




Well I can't find it at all.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Well I can't find it at all.




That's weird. I always look at the most recent Dooney videos. It's my nighttime habit. Haha.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> That's weird. I always look at the most recent Dooney videos. It's my nighttime habit. Haha.




I finally found it. Thanks


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> I finally found it. Thanks




You're welcome.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I finally found it. Thanks




And the video title is not even the bag you are unboxing. I had and still have people stealing my videos. It's so crazy!!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

PcanTannedBty said:


> And the video title is not even the bag you are unboxing. I had and still have people stealing my videos. It's so crazy!!




People have no shame.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> And the video title is not even the bag you are unboxing. I had and still have people stealing my videos. It's so crazy!!




It's crazy. Apparently they are selling bags in Amazon. She also stole one of Kiki's and Whata Doll23 videos. I messaged them.


----------



## Springer

I am sorry someone is posting one of your videos. On that subject, I must say since I got back in the Dooney grove I started watching videos again and love all the ones you have put up since I last checked! Also your crimson stanwich is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Springer

Thank you. Ohhhhhh I hope so bad it's the one. I do think its a much better way ordering from some where that it can be described to you, that way you can get mostly what you're after and know exactly what to expect as far as the texture.


----------



## joce01

I'm really surprised because I was expecting my crimson flo and willa to be delivered on the 18th, but I just got notifications from UPS that they'll be here tomorrow! Woo woo. I'm surprised because I was complaining that QVC took forever to process the orders it seems, but I can't even complain now. I'm excited to finally have my flo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I am sorry someone is posting one of your videos. On that subject, I must say since I got back in the Dooney grove I started watching videos again and love all the ones you have put up since I last checked! Also your crimson stanwich is BEAUTIFUL.




Thank you Springer! I'm still waiting to see you pop up on there.  I was very surprised to see someone stole one of my videos. The first time is the worst I think. 



Springer said:


> Thank you. Ohhhhhh I hope so bad it's the one. I do think its a much better way ordering from some where that it can be described to you, that way you can get mostly what you're after and know exactly what to expect as far as the texture.




The surprise factor is definitely lessened by ordering from an outlet where they can describe the bag to you. I prefer this way when buying florentine. I'm anxious to see yours!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm waiting anxiously for this work day to be over so I can get home and see my as is marine Sophie hobo. 

My white TSV also shipped. Yay! 

Then I just have some GILI and Clarks sandals coming.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm waiting anxiously for this work day to be over so I can get home and see my as is marine Sophie hobo.
> 
> My white TSV also shipped. Yay!
> 
> Then I just have some GILI and Clarks sandals coming.



Hi TB!

This is going to be a fun week with all your goodies coming!  Wouldn't it be fun it something arrived every day?  The TSV shipped quickly! I'm so anxious to read your review on her and see pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi RN! Thanks! Yup it's going to be a fun week! It might actually work out that way. Fingers crossed. I'm surprised how quickly that TSV shipped. My orders have been sitting for several days before they ship lately. I'm anxious to see it IRL.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN! Thanks! Yup it's going to be a fun week! It might actually work out that way. Fingers crossed*. I'm surprised how quickly that TSV shipped. *My orders have been sitting for several days before they ship lately. I'm anxious to see it IRL.



Someone at QVC must have been reading the TSV or QVC thread when we were saying you could order the TSV and if you changed your mind you can cancel it before it ships.  They weren't going to let that happen!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Someone at QVC must have been reading the TSV or QVC thread when we were saying you could order the TSV and if you changed your mind you can cancel it before it ships.  They weren't going to let that happen!




Hahaha! We need to talk like that more often! 
I can't wait for that bag to come. I'm hoping for Wednesday


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> I'm waiting anxiously for this work day to be over so I can get home and see my as is marine Sophie hobo.
> 
> My white TSV also shipped. Yay!
> 
> Then I just have some GILI and Clarks sandals coming.




Was that the patent bag? I just did my first purchase through QVC and I'm impressed with how fast it arrived. It's a gorgeous new wallet. Alas, it was not a Dooney.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Was that the patent bag? I just did my first purchase through QVC and I'm impressed with how fast it arrived. It's a gorgeous new wallet. Alas, it was not a Dooney.




Yup, it's the parent leather satchel. I'm guessing it will arrive Thursday. Yay 

Congrats on your new wallet! Yes it is very convenient and easy to order from QVC. Blessing and a curse. Lol


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, it's the parent leather satchel. I'm guessing it will arrive Thursday. Yay
> 
> Congrats on your new wallet! Yes it is very convenient and easy to order from QVC. Blessing and a curse. Lol




I can't wait to see your new satchel! The White looks gorgeous. I think if I were to go with a pure white bag, patent would be the way to go.


----------



## Scooch

My Dover shopper in multi light shipped! I can hardly stand it!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I can't wait to see your new satchel! The White looks gorgeous. I think if I were to go with a pure white bag, patent would be the way to go.




Thanks CB! Yeah I think the washable advantage is a good one. The natural vachetta is what I worry about. It will be my first experience with it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> My Dover shopper in multi light shipped! I can hardly stand it!




Yay!! Hoping for a speedy journey


----------



## Springer

Ugh. My UPS shipping is showing it's one the move but not the expected day of delivery! I want to know what day to look forward to! And if this works out and I love the way it carries and such, I plan on getting the tmoro one once our tax return hits. Dang I am just so excited to finally get one.


----------



## Springer

Yuk!!! I just checked and it finally has the estimated delivery date.... NEXT TUESDAY!!! Dang that sucks.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Ugh. My UPS shipping is showing it's one the move but not the expected day of delivery! I want to know what day to look forward to! And if this works out and I love the way it carries and such, I plan on getting the tmoro one once our tax return hits. Dang I am just so excited to finally get one.




That's so frustrating I know. My TSV bag is not updating either.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Yay! My TSV is out for delivery today!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! My TSV is out for delivery today!




Yay!!!! Sooo excited for u!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay!!!! Sooo excited for u!!!



I'm in for a long day.  Thanks Girlfriend.


----------



## Vicmarie

My Patent zip zip in oyster is out for delivery !! 

TB- are you doing a video ?!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> My Patent zip zip in oyster is out for delivery !!
> 
> TB- are you doing a video ?!




Yay!! Yes I'm going to try because I want to unbox it right away so I'll try to do that as soon as the package comes. The problem is they have moved my delivery window between 3-7 pm    Are you going to do one? I hope so because I want to see that bag!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! My TSV is out for delivery today!



I feel like I must live on the underside of the world!

My onyx TSV is still on its way to UPS facility in VT--after shipping on the 16th!
&#128559;&#128542;


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> I feel like I must live on the underside of the world!
> 
> 
> 
> My onyx TSV is still on its way to UPS facility in VT--after shipping on the 16th!
> 
> [emoji54][emoji20]




Sometimes they don't update it. Mine shipped on then16th too. It said that same status until this morning when I got my ups notification that it was out for delivery.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! Yes I'm going to try because I want to unbox it right away so I'll try to do that as soon as the package comes. The problem is they have moved my delivery window between 3-7 pm    Are you going to do one? I hope so because I want to see that bag!




Did you do one ?!!

I got my bag ! I'm gonna get home and make one .. It's prob gonna go up late though ! I dunno what to think of my bag !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Did you do one ?!!
> 
> I got my bag ! I'm gonna get home and make one .. It's prob gonna go up late though ! I dunno what to think of my bag !



I did, but it's taking forever to process on youtube.  I'll try to post it tonight still if it finished before I pass out. Lol!  Uh oh, you don't like your bag? I can't wait to see your video.


----------



## Springer

My red stanwich is due to arrive Monday! Oh it's only 2 days away. 

TB, how do you rate your stanwiches, I guess I'm asking what do you see as the pros and cons to it? Is there anything you don't like about it?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My red stanwich is due to arrive Monday! Oh it's only 2 days away.
> 
> 
> 
> TB, how do you rate your stanwiches, I guess I'm asking what do you see as the pros and cons to it? Is there anything you don't like about it?




I love them. I like that they are a little bigger than the small Flo satchel and the opening is a little bigger. I like that they are smooshy florentine. It's not stiff. I also like the contrasting brown handles. I think it adds a little interest. The con is if you don't have much stuff in it, it can look a little deflated or droopy.  It's one of my favorite bags so I'm a little biased.


----------



## Springer

Thank you!

Well it's finally Sunday, it comes TOMORROW! Gonna be a long day today!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's finally Sunday, it comes TOMORROW! Gonna be a long day today!




You're welcome! Hang in there and just enjoy your Sunday. It will be here before you know it. 

My white as is logo lock hobo shipped yesterday. I have to wait all the way until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Springer

Oh I'm trying. I'm just glad I have an idea what to expect with it. Being able to have it described to me. So I know that it's mostly smooth except for the back upper right or left corner, I can't remember but I'm just glad I know. 

Dang I can't wait to get it. I will be moved into it the second I get it out of the box!


----------



## MaryBel

My as is croco zip zip is also scheduled for deliver Monday. It took its sweet time. It shipped on the 15th. Can't wait.


----------



## Springer

Ahhhh. I hope we are both celebrating bags together!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My as is croco zip zip is also scheduled for deliver Monday. It took its sweet time. It shipped on the 15th. Can't wait.







Springer said:


> Ahhhh. I hope we are both celebrating bags together!




It's looking like it's going to be an exciting week


----------



## Springer

Omg I hope the UPS man doesn't wait until this evening to deliver my bag. I hope he doesn't make me stare out the window all day!

Edit: that feeling you get when you check the status and see "out for delivery". Ahhhh yeahhhhh


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Omg I hope the UPS man doesn't wait until this evening to deliver my bag. I hope he doesn't make me stare out the window all day!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: that feeling you get when you check the status and see "out for delivery". Ahhhh yeahhhhh




It's a great feeling! Yay, it's finally Monday!


----------



## Springer

If you don't mind my asking, who is your preferred outlet to call and order from? Who has given you the best customer service? I have almost always had good service from the WA one but if they don't have what I'm looking for, I was looking to see who i would call next.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> If you don't mind my asking, who is your preferred outlet to call and order from? Who has given you the best customer service? I have almost always had good service from the WA one but if they don't have what I'm looking for, I was looking to see who i would call next.




I believe by overwhelming majority it's Rehoboth Beach, DE. Anastasia is the best. There is even a thread created in her honor talking about all her great service.  If they don't have it there she will find it for you and she goes over and above the call of duty.


----------



## Springer

It's nice to come here and read your reply after what I just did!!! It's ironic. 


I was bad and just ordered something else. Bad bad bad. And of course I run here first thing to talk about my offense. Lol

I literally just got off the phone with Anastasia. I asked her so many questions trying to find what I was wanting and she was absolutely wonderful to converse with. I appreciate when I'm made to feel welcome because there are so many rude people out there that make you feel like you're bothering them. Not her. She was so nice I would love to know who to contact to applaud her service.  Very friendly and helpful. 

I am in love with the stanwich silhouette. I love the contrast of the tmoro trim against another color but also wanting that other color to be bold this time instead of the full tmoro stanwich that I was going to get. It's beautiful don't get me wrong, I just got a wild hair wanting something loud. I saw all the colors in the Toledo stanwich and fell in love with that bold electric royal blue. Anastasia had it and just got me settled. Even took it out of the plastic to check it for me to make sure nothing was wrong with it which is beyond what I expected. 

So yes, I will be stalking ANOTHER package after the red stanwich arrives today. 

I do not have any experience with Toledo leather so that makes me kind of nervous but it couldn't be more delicate than florentine. I think I have read that scratches don't come out so I'll have to keep that in mind. That color and style is so beautiful. Can't wait.


----------



## Springer

Also hoping that since I ordered from a place on the east coast, which is much closer to where I am versus ordering across the continent from Washington that it will get here quicker than my red one has.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> It's nice to come here and read your reply after what I just did!!! It's ironic.
> 
> 
> I was bad and just ordered something else. Bad bad bad. And of course I run here first thing to talk about my offense. Lol
> 
> I literally just got off the phone with Anastasia. I asked her so many questions trying to find what I was wanting and she was absolutely wonderful to converse with. I appreciate when I'm made to feel welcome because there are so many rude people out there that make you feel like you're bothering them. Not her. She was so nice I would love to know who to contact to applaud her service.  Very friendly and helpful.
> 
> I am in love with the stanwich silhouette. I love the contrast of the tmoro trim against another color but also wanting that other color to be bold this time instead of the full tmoro stanwich that I was going to get. It's beautiful don't get me wrong, I just got a wild hair wanting something loud. I saw all the colors in the Toledo stanwich and fell in love with that bold electric royal blue. Anastasia had it and just got me settled. Even took it out of the plastic to check it for me to make sure nothing was wrong with it which is beyond what I expected.
> 
> So yes, I will be stalking ANOTHER package after the red stanwich arrives today.
> 
> I do not have any experience with Toledo leather so that makes me kind of nervous but it couldn't be more delicate than florentine. I think I have read that scratches don't come out so I'll have to keep that in mind. That color and style is so beautiful. Can't wait.




Congrats on your new blue Toledo. You will love it! I have the mail satchel in that color and it is absolutely gorgeous! I have carried mine just a few days but I did not get any scratches in it. I've heard that the scratches are difficult or sometimes impossible to buff out, but I think they are also difficult to make, not like some Florentines that you see them and they get scratched!


I hope UPS behaves today and delivers our goodies early!


----------



## Springer

Oh I do too. If anyone looks at my house right now, they see my face peering out the window with my eyebrows touching. Granted today is the day but I have waited longer to get this than any bag I have ever ordered and for some reason I have lost the ability to wait with grace. I look like a prune right now.


----------



## G.Allyn

Springer said:


> Oh I do too. If anyone looks at my house right now, they see my face peering out the window with my eyebrows touching. Granted today is the day but I have waited longer to get this than any bag I have ever ordered and for some reason I have lost the ability to wait with grace. I look like a prune right now.


 
Looking forward to your description and the pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Oh I do too. If anyone looks at my house right now, they see my face peering out the window with my eyebrows touching. Granted today is the day but I have waited longer to get this than any bag I have ever ordered and for some reason I have lost the ability to wait with grace. I look like a prune right now.




Lol! Congrats on your new purchase. Toledo is really pretty.


----------



## Springer

I promise I will get pictures up I'm just trying to settle myself.

It came. I open the bag and I immediately know that it was the floor model that everyone had handled. Nothing was wrapped but the shoulder strap. I looked on the bottom and two of the feet had those marks where you know it has been scooted back a forth a little. It wasn't stuffed and you know how a handbag presents when it's all deflated and been slung around in a box. Because of the description I was given on the phone, I knew it was mostly smooth except for the back upper right corner. That was fine because I knew from the beginning and could come to terms with it. What I didn't know was there were multiple small indentations on the back. It has an itty bitty scrape on one of the sides that ordinarily wouldn't bother because of how small it is but on top of everything else it just adds fuel. Right now, I have conditioned it and have it packed up and just trying to make it feel like mine and get over all the other stuff especially the "all kinds of people handling it" feeling. After the incident last year and now this, It just wasn't meant for me to get a red stanwich the way I wanted it. You all know that wretched feeling of disappointment and let down when you open the box and see your bag in a way you don't like? That's what I'm trying to get past right now.


Edit: right now I am just thankful that Anastasia was able to get me one that was all bundled and in the plastic and take it out to give it a look over. That way I now feel much more comfortable about this coming delivery. Also today's delivery did not come from her outlet.


----------



## Springer

This is the pebbling part 



I cannot get the indentions to show up in the picture 





I'm getting over it. Just one of my quirks is when I buy something, I want to be the only person to touch it. Or as few as possible and since so much of my life involves my handbag, I am overly picky about it. I know I'm over thinking it but I can't help it. That's just how my odd mind messes me up. It is a beautiful bag. Love the way it looks and carries.

Edit: the zipper is butter smooth. I'm also liking the bag the more I carry it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I promise I will get pictures up I'm just trying to settle myself.
> 
> 
> 
> It came. I open the bag and I immediately know that it was the floor model that everyone had handled. Nothing was wrapped but the shoulder strap. I looked on the bottom and two of the feet had those marks where you know it has been scooted back a forth a little. It wasn't stuffed and you know how a handbag presents when it's all deflated and been slung around in a box. Because of the description I was given on the phone, I knew it was mostly smooth except for the back upper right corner. That was fine because I knew from the beginning and could come to terms with it. What I didn't know was there were multiple small indentations on the back. It has an itty bitty scrape on one of the sides that ordinarily wouldn't bother because of how small it is but on top of everything else it just adds fuel. Right now, I have conditioned it and have it packed up and just trying to make it feel like mine and get over all the other stuff especially the "all kinds of people handling it" feeling. After the incident last year and now this, It just wasn't meant for me to get a red stanwich the way I wanted it. You all know that wretched feeling of disappointment and let down when you open the box and see your bag in a way you don't like? That's what I'm trying to get past right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: right now I am just thankful that Anastasia was able to get me one that was all bundled and in the plastic and take it out to give it a look over. That way I now feel much more comfortable about this coming delivery. Also today's delivery did not come from her outlet.




Springer I think the bag is stunning! The leather is smooth overall except for the flap. The little dimples are hardly noticeable and they are on the back so that's not so bad. Consider them beauty marks. They make your bag unique and you'd be able to pick her out in a lineup.  Believe me I have seen some doozies at the outlet especially in the stanwich. The bag that you got is a beauty! I know it's very lack luster to receive a bag unstuffed. They are very sad looking, however stuff it up and voila she's looking like she should. Your pictures are really nice. 

Most of my bags that I purchase are from right off the shelf at the outlet. If the bag looks nice I never think to ask if they have another one in the back. I am only squeamish about getting a bag someone has used before.  

Congrats!


----------



## Springer

Thank you. You don't know how much better your response made me feel!!!


----------



## Springer

And at least it's not used! Ha! Remember that daggone bomb I recieved last year when I ordered directly from the dooney website??? Dooney sent me a literally used, worn, red stanwich. At full price! You are right. This one is good. I can feel myself being more satisfied with it by the minute. Especially for the heavy discount. 

Now to get my blue Toledo satchel


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you. You don't know how much better your response made me feel!!!







Springer said:


> And at least it's not used! Ha! Remember that daggone bomb I recieved last year when I ordered directly from the dooney website??? Dooney sent me a literally used, worn, red stanwich. At full price! You are right. This one is good. I can feel myself being more satisfied with it by the minute. Especially for the heavy discount.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get my blue Toledo satchel




Oh good  I'm glad . It really
Stinks to be disappointed after all that waiting and anticipation. I was initially
disappointed with my Crimson Stanwich, but after hearing others stories and pictures of their bags and her just sitting there looking cute with all her flaws I ended up loving her! It's funny how that happens. 

I can't wait to see your toledo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Springer:*  I don't know if it will help,  but I never care if the bag I'm ordering from the outlets is fresh from the package or from the display.  Yes,  I know display items have been handled,  but what I want is the bag that's in the best condition.   And sometimes that's the one that been out on the shelf.  When I'm working with Anastasia,  I'm confident that she has looked over the bag and will describe any scratches or other problems to me so I can make a decision.  Often,  the display bag is in better condition than the one still in plastic.... it could be smoothness of the leather, evenness of the color, etc.  And one benefit of a display model is often the drawstring or zipper has been used so it is very smooth. Being in plastic does not insure perfection,  I've learned.   Hope all your new handbags are treasures.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> View attachment 2937594
> 
> View attachment 2937595
> 
> View attachment 2937596
> 
> View attachment 2937597
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937599
> 
> This is the pebbling part
> 
> View attachment 2937601
> 
> I cannot get the indentions to show up in the picture
> 
> View attachment 2937603
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting over it. Just one of my quirks is when I buy something, I want to be the only person to touch it. Or as few as possible and since so much of my life involves my handbag, I am overly picky about it. I know I'm over thinking it but I can't help it. That's just how my odd mind messes me up. It is a beautiful bag. Love the way it looks and carries.
> 
> Edit: the zipper is butter smooth. I'm also liking the bag the more I carry it.




Springer, your bag looks gorgeous, so smooth! Congrats!
I have the same bag which I got from Lord and Taylor last year. It came from the warehouse and was all wrapped and still has some 'beauty marks' like yours, so not even getting a fully wrapped guarantees a perfect condition. 


I never ask for a brand new unless the one I'm looking at is not in a condition I like. Very often, they will bring me whatever they have on the back and I pick the one I like better. Many times I've picked the display one, since most of the time the brand new ones one the back don't look so good since they have them unstuffed and probably on top of each other. I actually regretted not getting the display for a floral shopper I got last month because the one from the back has a few folds that are resisting coming out. I should have checked it better but I was in a hurry and it look good at quick glance.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Springer:*  I don't know if it will help,  but I never care if the bag I'm ordering from the outlets is fresh from the package or from the display.  Yes,  I know display items have been handled,  but what I want is the bag that's in the best condition.   And sometimes that's the one that been out on the shelf.  When I'm working with Anastasia,  I'm confident that she has looked over the bag and will describe any scratches or other problems to me so I can make a decision.  Often,  the display bag is in better condition than the one still in plastic.... it could be smoothness of the leather, evenness of the color, etc.  And one benefit of a display model is often the drawstring or zipper has been used so it is very smooth. Being in plastic does not insure perfection,  I've learned.   Hope all your new handbags are treasures.




Very well said and I totally agree. 

That happened with my Bone Satchel... I wasn't totally satisfied with the color as I thought it was too yellow. They had 2-3 more in the back in plastic and they were worse them the one in the floor. I went with the floor model.


----------



## MaryBel

UPS finally came with my as is croco satchel in marine. It was almost complete. Missing was one of the most important pieces, the shoulder strap. It is in ok condition, the vachetta is not perfect but the inperfextions aren't very noticeable. I think it will even out eventually. I called CS and they gave me a $30 credit, which is ok. I can use one of the straps from my other bags that have the same color trim.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I'm back from vacation and I finally sent Flo back today. I felt bad shoving her into a box.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> UPS finally came with my as is croco satchel in marine. It was almost complete. Missing was one of the most important pieces, the shoulder strap. It is in ok condition, the vachetta is not perfect but the inperfextions aren't very noticeable. I think it will even out eventually. I called CS and they gave me a $30 credit, which is ok. I can use one of the straps from my other bags that have the same color trim.



What a bummer.  I never think about the shoulder strap not being there.  Well, I'm glad the rest of the bag was in good condition and that you were able to work it out in your favor. It will be great color for sprint and summer.  



CoffeeBean330 said:


> I'm back from vacation and I finally sent Flo back today. I felt bad shoving her into a box.



They have a way of attaching themselves to us and making themselves at home.  I hope you had a nice time on your vacation. That sure went fast!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> They have a way of attaching themselves to us and making themselves at home.  I hope you had a nice time on your vacation. That sure went fast!




It always does! I saw a lot of Dooney's though! And of course the Disney ones. I resisted because they all seemed to be coated cotton and I'm more of a leather girl.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> It always does! I saw a lot of Dooney's though! And of course the Disney ones. I resisted because they all seemed to be coated cotton and I'm more of a leather girl.



Well that's good because now you have more $$ for some more leather Dooneys.


----------



## Springer

I'm glad you are confident with Anastasia, after having my first encounter with her while ordering the toledo today, I am as well. I'm happy to have discovered her.  



As for the having to have a "fresh" one. In response to what some have said, it's just a personal way I have always felt and a quirk I would like to get rid of but can't. I know it's not the "correct" way to feel but my brain rarely decides to go along with correct lol. I know just because something is wrapped, doesn't mean it may particularly look better and have made that compromise a few times with different items in the past despite it. Thats how strongly o feel about it.  It certainly would have saved me much trouble in the past. But I digress. 



Now as far as my bag I recieved today, luckily I have been able to move past that in this situation and I'm very glad because I love it. I love this bag shape and contrasting tmoro trim quite well. 



Very much looking forward to blue Toledo!  Can't wait to see it in person and I'm very confident about this one!


----------



## joce01

So last night I decided that I would return my willa satchel and hopped on the large flo satchel in bone off ILD and the taupe shelby off Q but after looking at that, I cancelled the order and decided to look on the ILD storefront off eBay. I'm super glad I did because they had a brown t-moro stanwich and I got that one too.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> So last night I decided that I would return my willa satchel and hopped on the large flo satchel in bone off ILD and the taupe shelby off Q but after looking at that, I cancelled the order and decided to look on the ILD storefront off eBay. I'm super glad I did because they had a brown t-moro stanwich and I got that one too.




Sorry the Willa didn't work for you, but you got some real beauties to replace her. Yay! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Twoboyz

Woo hoo! As is white Lolo is out for delivery! It's my work from home day and I am looking up over the top of my laptop watching out the window.


----------



## joce01

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry the Willa didn't work for you, but you got some real beauties to replace her. Yay! I can't wait to see them.



I'm excited, I've been wanting the stanwich for awhile and began to think I wasn't going to ever get one.


----------



## Springer

I've done that before too! I would be reading a book and face the window in such a way that I see any movement that goes on outside!


----------



## Springer

Congrats! When does your stanwich arrive???


----------



## joce01

The email said next Wednesday but hopefully I get it sooner!


----------



## Springer

I bet you can't wait. After I got over what I needed to yesterday, I woke up in love with my stanwich. I wondered how it would carry since its a little smaller than the regular flos I'm used to carrying but it fits so much. I love it's outline too. Everything about it. 

I do have a question for anyone that may know; with all these big discounts on the stanwich, are they discontinuing it???


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo! As is white Lolo is out for delivery! It's my work from home day and I am looking up over the top of my laptop watching out the window.




I'm soooo excited! Can't wait. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I'm excited, I've been wanting the stanwich for awhile and began to think I wasn't going to ever get one.




I hope you love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I've done that before too! I would be reading a book and face the window in such a way that I see any movement that goes on outside!




It's crazy! I can't relax. I keep looking outside. I'm within the 2 hour delivery window now. Looks like it will be the last minute.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I bet you can't wait. After I got over what I needed to yesterday, I woke up in love with my stanwich. I wondered how it would carry since its a little smaller than the regular flos I'm used to carrying but it fits so much. I love it's outline too. Everything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question for anyone that may know; with all these big discounts on the stanwich, are they discontinuing it???




I haven't heard anything about discontinuing it. They have probably discontinued some colors like gray, Crimson, and marine. I'm Hoping they come out with some new colors for next season.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo! As is white Lolo is out for delivery! It's my work from home day and I am looking up over the top of my laptop watching out the window.





Uhhhhhhh... We're waiting!!! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhhhhh... We're waiting!!! Lol




Tell me about it! Lol! I'm just sitting here watching out the window. The delivery was supposed to be between 10:45 and 3:45. Nothing yet. He's late!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Tell me about it! Lol! I'm just sitting here watching out the window. The delivery was supposed to be between 10:45 and 3:45. Nothing yet. He's late!


 
I came here thinking I had already missed the reveal.
C'mon Mr. Brown pants...hurry up!


----------



## Springer

Has he come yet???

My Toledo ups tracking actually says for tomorrow. I can't believe it would be that quick though.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*springer:*  the Rehoboth store ships really quickly and if you are on the east coast then delivery with UPS can be just a day or 2.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I came here thinking I had already missed the reveal.
> C'mon Mr. Brown pants...hurry up!




He was messing with me today, but it was worth the wait! 



Springer said:


> Has he come yet???
> 
> 
> 
> My Toledo ups tracking actually says for tomorrow. I can't believe it would be that quick though.




Finally! This was the longest day ever! 
You must be beyond excited! That was quick! I can't wait! Now you have to order from that outlet all the time


----------



## joce01

Woo the Stanwich shipped and should be here 3/31. Now I'm just waiting for the flo to ship!


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> Woo the Stanwich shipped and should be here 3/31. Now I'm just waiting for the flo to ship!



Yay!


----------



## Springer

I am extremely impressed by that timing. I completely understood it taking so long for my red stanwich, heck I ordered from a store across the continent. That was expected. This one just caught me by surprise. Lol I don't have my anti-husband game plan yet. He does not know of its impending arrival!


----------



## Vicmarie

I ordered a small violet flo today ! Apparently she was the last one in the company ! I sure hope she's beautiful ! I got her from aurora !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered a small violet flo today ! Apparently she was the last one in the company ! I sure hope she's beautiful ! I got her from aurora !




Congrats! I tried her on last weekend.  she's a cutie! I think you're going to love her. How cool to get the last one. She has a story.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I am extremely impressed by that timing. I completely understood it taking so long for my red stanwich, heck I ordered from a store across the continent. That was expected. This one just caught me by surprise. Lol I don't have my anti-husband game plan yet. He does not know of its impending arrival!




If your delivery time is anything like mine yesterday you'll have plenty of time to come up with a plan


----------



## Springer

Congrats! I love my violets! Both of them are such a bold, rich shade. It's also a color I think looks good smooth and pebbled. 

That's so neat you got the last violet bag! That was good timing!


----------



## Springer

I'm hoping my delivery time will be the same as Monday. I think it arrived between 12:30 and 1:00.  

Ha! The ups truck will probably arrive as my husband is pulling in the driveway from work.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I'm hoping my delivery time will be the same as Monday. I think it arrived between 12:30 and 1:00.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! The ups truck will probably arrive as my husband is pulling in the driveway from work.




That's my worst fear! Lol!


----------



## Springer

Had it happen before. I was standing out on the front porch, smiling at my loving husband as he was returning from work driving up the street. Suddenly the UPS truck pulled on to the street behind him. So there they were, both driving up the street to my house. My husband, unaware of his follower, pulls into the driveway smiling back at me, happy to be home after a hard day of work. Then the inevitable happened. The UPS truck parks at the mouth of our driveway and the driver disembarks with THE BOX. The UPS man hands my husband THE BOX. By that time I had already fled inside, trying to come up with a game plan that just would not form. I think I ran and got in the shower or something.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! I tried her on last weekend.  she's a cutie! I think you're going to love her. How cool to get the last one. She has a story.




Was she the only violet around ? You might have tried on my bag !   they said it looked okay .. No scratches .. Not smooth but not pebbled .. So we will see


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Had it happen before. I was standing out on the front porch, smiling at my loving husband as he was returning from work driving up the street. Suddenly the UPS truck pulled on to the street behind him. So there they were, both driving up the street to my house. My husband, unaware of his follower, pulls into the driveway smiling back at me, happy to be home after a hard day of work. Then the inevitable happened. The UPS truck parks at the mouth of our driveway and the driver disembarks with THE BOX. The UPS man hands my husband THE BOX. By that time I had already fled inside, trying to come up with a game plan that just would not form. I think I ran and got in the shower or something.




Nobody tells a story like you do Springer! lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Was she the only violet around ? You might have tried on my bag !   they said it looked okay .. No scratches .. Not smooth but not pebbled .. So we will see




Yup, I only remember seeing one. Unless someone bought that one and they pulled another from the back than its your bag! I think I remember her being in good shape. I didn't look closely at it, but I don't remember seeing anything bad that stood out. I remember thinking, oh she's cute, and then I put her in the crook of my arm and looked down and sized her up...you know like we all do....lol  I think you'll be happy with her.


----------



## joce01

Just watched the mailman pull up and drive away, no stanwich or large flo for me today. 
Guess it'll come tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## joce01

Update: HE CAME BACK!! Yay


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Mint Chelsea and Lavender Logo Lock are OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (happy dance and cart wheels) I can hardly stand it!! [emoji2][emoji2] Wasn't expecting them until Wednesday, so what a surprise.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Mint Chelsea and Lavender Logo Lock are OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (happy dance and cart wheels) I can hardly stand it!! [emoji2][emoji2] Wasn't expecting them until Wednesday, so what a surprise.




I'm dancing with you!! I can't wait!!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm dancing with you!! I can't wait!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> My Mint Chelsea and Lavender Logo Lock are OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (happy dance and cart wheels) I can hardly stand it!! [emoji2][emoji2] Wasn't expecting them until Wednesday, so what a surprise.



are you guys always up this early? I swear, I'm officially an old lady. go to bed by 9pm up by 4am everyday...EVEN SATURDAYS!! SMH


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> are you guys always up this early? I swear, I'm officially an old lady. go to bed by 9pm up by 4am everyday...EVEN SATURDAYS!! SMH




Lol... Normally heck no, but my 23 year old "baby" texted me saying he's sick and woke me up. Couldn't go back to sleep, so I decided to check my tracking. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> are you guys always up this early? I swear, I'm officially an old lady. go to bed by 9pm up by 4am everyday...EVEN SATURDAYS!! SMH




Yup, my alarm goes off at 5:00. One of the things I do to help myself wake up is shine my bright phone in my face and check what's going on with you guys. On weekends it shifts about an hour or two later but morning is my favorite time of day so I don't like to miss it. [emoji4] We are not old, we've just figured out the early bird gets the worm! Lol! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Normally heck no, but my 23 year old "baby" texted me saying he's sick and woke me up. Couldn't go back to sleep, so I decided to check my tracking. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Lol!! They are always our babies aren't they?  I hope he's okay and he feels better soon. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Mint Chelsea and Lavender Logo Lock are OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (happy dance and cart wheels) I can hardly stand it!! [emoji2][emoji2] Wasn't expecting them until Wednesday, so what a surprise.



Wow!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  nothing says spring like beautiful pastel colored handbags.  I hope they are both winners.  I can't wait to 'see' them.


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Mint Chelsea and Lavender Logo Lock are OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (happy dance and cart wheels) I can hardly stand it!! [emoji2][emoji2] Wasn't expecting them until Wednesday, so what a surprise.




CANNOT WAIT to see these Pcan!! They are going to be To Die For!!


----------



## TaterTots

Just got the UPS shipping notice that my Jade Patent Leather Satchel has shipped!  Let the waiting begin!! Hope my Gray Sanibel Coated Canvas Zip Zip ships as well today!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Mint Chelsea and Lavender Logo Lock are OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (happy dance and cart wheels) I can hardly stand it!! [emoji2][emoji2] Wasn't expecting them until Wednesday, so what a surprise.



Yeah!  Unboxing on the way.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

No shipping confirmation for me yet.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Nobody tells a story like you do Springer! lol!


Oh my gosh! I had that almost exact thing happen. I knew from tracking I had a package coming and our UPS comes late sometimes. Like between 6-8pm. I knew my husband was on his way home but we were also going out for dinner. I was hoping to hustle hubby out quickly before that big brown truck appeared. But no, as we were backing out of the driveway who pulled up right behind us? My hubby got out and took the box from him and as he put it in the back seat all he said was " let me guess, another purse for the horde you already have". So busted!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  nothing says spring like beautiful pastel colored handbags.  I hope they are both winners.  I can't wait to 'see' them.




Me too! Yes, nothing like Spring with bright colors. I'm excited!!! 

I got the delivery notice and rushed home to get them because the nosey neighbors on my floor has a habit of opening my boxes and taping them back up [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. I already took a peek at the box they opened, which was the Lavender LL. I didn't even get to gah over it because I was so pissed. Anywho... Reveal when I get home.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Yeah!  Unboxing on the way.




Yeah, my neighbor already unboxed one for me and very messily taped it back up. I'm fuming right now. This isn't the first time they've done it.


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Oh my gosh! I had that almost exact thing happen. I knew from tracking I had a package coming and our UPS comes late sometimes. Like between 6-8pm. I knew my husband was on his way home but we were also going out for dinner. I was hoping to hustle hubby out quickly before that big brown truck appeared. But no, as we were backing out of the driveway who pulled up right behind us? My hubby got out and took the box from him and as he put it in the back seat all he said was " let me guess, another purse for the horde you already have". So busted!




Lol! I can just see you sinking down lower in your seat...  I love hearing everyone's stories[emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too! Yes, nothing like Spring with bright colors. I'm excited!!!
> 
> I got the delivery notice and rushed home to get them because the nosey neighbors on my floor has a habit of opening my boxes and taping them back up [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. I already took a peek at the box they opened, which was the Lavender LL. I didn't even get to gah over it because I was so pissed. Anywho... Reveal when I get home.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, my neighbor already unboxed one for me and very messily taped it back up. I'm fuming right now. This isn't the first time they've done it.




OMG! This is terrible not to mention against the law. I'd be fuming too!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too! Yes, nothing like Spring with bright colors. I'm excited!!!
> 
> I got the delivery notice and rushed home to get them because the nosey neighbors on my floor has a habit of opening my boxes and taping them back up [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. I already took a peek at the box they opened, which was the Lavender LL. I didn't even get to gah over it because I was so pissed. Anywho... Reveal when I get home.


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, my neighbor already unboxed one for me and very messily taped it back up. I'm fuming right now. This isn't the first time they've done it.


 

OMG, I can't believe this! GF, you need to find a way to make this stop. Do you have management in your building? If so, I'd complain about it. 
Also, you might want to consider shipping your packages to your work or get a UPS mailbox.



Twoboyz said:


> OMG! This is terrible not to mention against the law. I'd be fuming too!


 
I agree, this is crazy.


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too! Yes, nothing like Spring with bright colors. I'm excited!!!
> 
> I got the delivery notice and rushed home to get them because the nosey neighbors on my floor has a habit of opening my boxes and taping them back up [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. I already took a peek at the box they opened, which was the Lavender LL. I didn't even get to gah over it because I was so pissed. Anywho... Reveal when I get home.




OMG!  I would definitely be off the wall pissed!! So sorry Pcan.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, my alarm goes off at 5:00. One of the things I do to help myself wake up is shine my bright phone in my face and check what's going on with you guys. On weekends it shifts about an hour or two later but morning is my favorite time of day so I don't like to miss it. [emoji4] We are not old, we've just figured out the early bird gets the worm! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! They are always our babies aren't they?  I hope he's okay and he feels better soon. [emoji4]





PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Normally heck no, but my 23 year  old "baby" texted me saying he's sick and woke me up. Couldn't go back  to sleep, so I decided to check my tracking.  [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



my internal alarm rings..I so wish I could shut it off  especially since I don't have to start working until either 10am or 12pm


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> my internal alarm rings..I so wish I could shut it off  especially since I don't have to start working until either 10am or 12pm




OMG, you've got a whole half a day under your belt by the time you start working! Pull some late nighters to reset that alarm. Lol! Though I like early mornings when no one is up yet. Me time! [emoji3]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, you've got a whole half a day under your belt by the time you start working! Pull some late nighters to reset that alarm. Lol! Though I like early mornings when no one is up yet. Me time! [emoji3]




I'm a morning person as well usually up by 5:30 every morning during the week sand up by 7:30 on the weekends. Hubbies work day starts early and mine can start when ever since I work for him and from home, but the mornings hours are the best especially during the Spring and Summer


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Mint Chelsea and Lavender Logo Lock are OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (happy dance and cart wheels) I can hardly stand it!! [emoji2][emoji2] Wasn't expecting them until Wednesday, so what a surprise.




Yay ! I can't wait to see !


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I'm a morning person as well usually up by 5:30 every morning during the week sand up by 7:30 on the weekends. Hubbies work day starts early and mine can start when ever since I work for him and from home, but the mornings hours are the best especially during the Spring and Summer




Nice to work from home. Wish I could more than once per week.


----------



## Vicmarie

This little stunner is on its way to me ! So excited! I want a small satchel in every color [emoji7]

Next , I want yellow .


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Nice to work from home. Wish I could more than once per week.




It is nice. But it's turned me into a total home body.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2961245
> 
> 
> This little stunner is on its way to me ! So excited! I want a small satchel in every color [emoji7]
> 
> Next , I want yellow .




Gorgeous!! The small satchel is one that it seems we all need in different colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> It is nice. But it's turned me into a total home body.




I'm a homebody. I only like to leave so I have an excuse to carry a bag. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2961245
> 
> 
> This little stunner is on its way to me ! So excited! I want a small satchel in every color [emoji7]
> 
> Next , I want yellow .




Gorgeous!! Congrats Vickie!! Kate got to you with that sunflower satchel huh? [emoji6]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a homebody. I only like to leave so I have an excuse to carry a bag. [emoji16]




LOL!  That's me as well these days


----------



## immigratty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2961245
> 
> 
> This little stunner is on its way to me ! So excited! I want a small satchel in every color [emoji7]
> 
> Next , I want yellow .



BE-U-TEE-FULL



Twoboyz said:


> OMG, you've got a whole half a day under your belt by the time you start working! Pull some late nighters to reset that alarm. Lol! Though I like early mornings when no one is up yet. Me time! [emoji3]



So sad


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats Vickie!! Kate got to you with that sunflower satchel huh? [emoji6]




She did !!! [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19]


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, my neighbor already unboxed one for me and very messily taped it back up. I'm fuming right now. This isn't the first time they've done it.



Oh no they didn't!  Well at least they are not stealers, they are sneeky peekers....LOL. What about getting a PO Box?


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Got my tracking # from I&#9825;Dooney!!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

FlorentineQuack said:


> Got my tracking # from I&#9825;Dooney!!!!




What did you order ?!


----------



## MaryBel

Waiting for a Brahmin but is coming FedEx smartpost, or should I say dumbpost so hopefully it gets here today.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2961245
> 
> 
> This little stunner is on its way to me ! So excited! I want a small satchel in every color [emoji7]
> 
> Next , I want yellow .


 

So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Waiting for a Brahmin but is coming FedEx smartpost, or should I say dumbpost so hopefully it gets here today.




I can't stand it when FedEx does that. Hope you get it today. Can't wait to see what you scored!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Vicmarie said:


> What did you order ?!




Clayton in ocean.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Clayton in ocean.




Yes!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vicmarie

FlorentineQuack said:


> Clayton in ocean.




Oh how exciting !  congrats !!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too! Yes, nothing like Spring with bright colors. I'm excited!!!
> 
> I got the delivery notice and rushed home to get them because the nosey neighbors on my floor has a habit of opening my boxes and taping them back up [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. I already took a peek at the box they opened, which was the Lavender LL. I didn't even get to gah over it because I was so pissed. Anywho... Reveal when I get home.



WTH?!!! Put around 10 rubber snakes in a box ,see how they like that! If you can manage touching them   I would be afraid my bag could just walk, if they know what it is. People! This is when a good ol slap would do wonders!


----------



## TaterTots

Waiting on my mail carrier today!!  Thought I would be getting my Jade Patent Leather Satchel by UPS yesterday but they dropped the package at the usps, SOOO that put me waiting on my mail lady today.    My tracking says I'll get the Sanibel Zip Zip tomorrow so two in a row!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Last night UPS delivered my white croco Caiman and royal blue Toledo satchel.  Both are beautiful.  The royal blue is even more vibrant than the pictures.  Since I love royal blue... that's a good thing.  This is my first Toledo leather handbag.  Does anyone have any experience with the Toledo leather?


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Last night UPS delivered my white croco Caiman and royal blue Toledo satchel.  Both are beautiful.  The royal blue is even more vibrant than the pictures.  Since I love royal blue... that's a good thing.  This is my first Toledo leather handbag.  Does anyone have any experience with the Toledo leather?


 
I just know they are to die for LJ!


----------



## Nebo

lavenderjunkie said:


> Last night UPS delivered my white croco Caiman and royal blue Toledo satchel.  Both are beautiful.  The royal blue is even more vibrant than the pictures.  Since I love royal blue... that's a good thing.  This is my first Toledo leather handbag.  Does anyone have any experience with the Toledo leather?


I would love to see the croco caiman!

I dont have toledo items, but I remember ladies saying if it scratches, it isnt easy to buff the scratches out. Thw royal blue in toledo is gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Last night UPS delivered my white croco Caiman and royal blue Toledo satchel.  Both are beautiful.  The royal blue is even more vibrant than the pictures.  Since I love royal blue... that's a good thing.  This is my first Toledo leather handbag.  Does anyone have any experience with the Toledo leather?




Congrats girly!!! I've seen that Royal Blue in person and it's beautiful. I only own one Toledo and I love it.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Waiting on my mail carrier today!!  Thought I would be getting my Jade Patent Leather Satchel by UPS yesterday but they dropped the package at the usps, SOOO that put me waiting on my mail lady today.    My tracking says I'll get the Sanibel Zip Zip tomorrow so two in a row!


 
Oh, what color did you get in the Sanibel zip zip? I love that one, but can't decide on a color.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Last night UPS delivered my white croco Caiman and royal blue Toledo satchel.  Both are beautiful.  The royal blue is even more vibrant than the pictures.  Since I love royal blue... that's a good thing.  This is my first Toledo leather handbag.  Does anyone have any experience with the Toledo leather?




Congrats! 
You got the Camilla on the croco right? They are gorgeous!


The royal blue is awesome! I love my mail satchel! I have only carried it a couple of times so not much experience with it but I don't it would scratch as easily as Florentines do, but it doesn't.


----------



## gm2amm

TaterTots said:


> Waiting on my mail carrier today!!  Thought I would be getting my Jade Patent Leather Satchel by UPS yesterday but they dropped the package at the usps, SOOO that put me waiting on my mail lady today.    My tracking says I'll get the Sanibel Zip Zip tomorrow so two in a row!


What color Sanibel did you get? I'm really drawn to the gray and love that golden yellow interior color.
Waiting for new bags is always exciting!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Oh, what color did you get in the Sanibel zip zip? I love that one, but can't decide on a color.


 
I got the Gray.    I love it with the yellow interior


----------



## TaterTots

gm2amm said:


> What color Sanibel did you get? I'm really drawn to the gray and love that golden yellow interior color.
> Waiting for new bags is always exciting!


 
Yes!  The Gray and the Yellow looks amazing together.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I got the Gray.    I love it with the yellow interior


 
I like the gray and the marine, but I already have them in solid saffiano, so my next one would be the turquoise, but I'm undecided if I wanted solid or Sanibel. If not turquoise maybe I'll go with green, since I already have a domed satchel in black and white and I think I already have enough pink ones.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> I like the gray and the marine, but I already have them in solid saffiano, so my next one would be the turquoise, but I'm undecided if I wanted solid or Sanibel. If not turquoise maybe I'll go with green, since I already have a domed satchel in black and white and I think I already have enough pink ones.


 
I'm just going to say I already want the Turquoise when I haven't even gotten the Gray one yet.  I LOVE how bright and fun it is.  That Kelly Green is super pretty as well.  I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB, Pcan, and Nebo:*  Anastasia told me that on the Toledo most scratches will rub out.  I hope she is right... so far her advice has been great.   She said only the deep scratches can't be hidden.  Luckily the bag I got was perfect... if there were any scratches Anastasia made them disappear before she sent the bag to me.  I know others have said that Toledo scratches easily.  But no one says that patent leather scratches easily and you can't rub out those scratches.  (I know all about patent leather from personal experience.).  So Toledo might be better.... hopefully.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB, Pcan, and Nebo:*  Anastasia told me that on the Toledo most scratches will rub out.  I hope she is right... so far her advice has been great.   She said only the deep scratches can't be hidden.  Luckily the bag I got was perfect... if there were any scratches Anastasia made them disappear before she sent the bag to me.  I know others have said that Toledo scratches easily.  But no one says that patent leather scratches easily and you can't rub out those scratches.  (I know all about patent leather from personal experience.).  So Toledo might be better.... hopefully.




Yes, just like Florentine, most will rub out. I think I even posted pics on the forum of before and after but can't remember what thread. I love Toledo leather. I haven't had any issues with mine.


----------



## TaterTots

Waiting on my Mail Lady again today.  Looks like I might be getting my Sanibel Gray Zip Zip.


----------



## MrsKC

So excited......Tivoli Alessandra in forest and patent zip zip in oyster coming sometime (who knows when) from ILD. Will post pics when the girls arrive.  Kc


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Waiting on my Mail Lady again today.  Looks like I might be getting my Sanibel Gray Zip Zip.




Grey Sanibel Zip Zip is on my want list. Can't wait to see your pictures!!    Kc


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Waiting on my Mail Lady again today.  Looks like I might be getting my Sanibel Gray Zip Zip.







MrsKC said:


> So excited......Tivoli Alessandra in forest and patent zip zip in oyster coming sometime (who knows when) from ILD. Will post pics when the girls arrive.  Kc




I can't wait to see your reveals!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  thanks for the info on Toledo leather.


----------



## Nebo

Drawstring should be here Tuesday! I aaaam sooooo happy!


----------



## TaterTots

Thought my Sanibel was coming yesterday but its looking like today.  She never made it to the post office early enough yesterday morning for delivery... So I'm waiting for her to come today.  Pics to follow!!


----------



## MrsKC

My Tivoli Alessandra in forest arrived from ILD  in less than a week.  DH is home so I can't really look it over.  I ordered the patent zip zip at the same time but only got the Tivoli.  Pics to follow. .....


----------



## Cazu1107

A pink/green aignature wristlet but after seeing ot in person I don't love it


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> My Tivoli Alessandra in forest arrived from ILD  in less than a week.  DH is home so I can't really look it over.  I ordered the patent zip zip at the same time but only got the Tivoli.  Pics to follow. .....




Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

Cazu1107 said:


> A pink/green aignature wristlet but after seeing ot in person I don't love it




I'm sorry it's a disappointment. [emoji26]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Drawstring should be here Tuesday! I aaaam sooooo happy!







TaterTots said:


> Thought my Sanibel was coming yesterday but its looking like today.  She never made it to the post office early enough yesterday morning for delivery... So I'm waiting for her to come today.  Pics to follow!!







MrsKC said:


> My Tivoli Alessandra in forest arrived from ILD  in less than a week.  DH is home so I can't really look it over.  I ordered the patent zip zip at the same time but only got the Tivoli.  Pics to follow. .....




I can't wait to see all the great reveals coming up [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Drawstring should be here Tuesday! I aaaam sooooo happy!




Can't wait to see it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm waiting for my new Ostrich handbags!!!!!  Reading here on TPF that someone had just purchased a beautiful new Dooney Ostrich bag,  I called several outlets to see if they had become shippable.... YES,  some colors, some styles can now  be shipped .  Apparently the status changed and stock became available within last few days.   Super excited.  I found Ostrich styles in  Chelsea, double zip pocket satchel, small Lexi, and small double handle tote (satchel) that were shippable in tan, cognac, grey, and jeans.  There may be other styles.  Rehoboth and ******* seemed to have the best variety.


Ever since I first spied the grey Ostrich with the black trim here on TPF I've been wanting to add that one to my collection.  And now the grey Chelsea with black trim will ship Monday.   I also ordered a jeans small Lexi, and a cognac dble zip pocket satchel.   Think I'm done... at least for a while.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm waiting for my new Ostrich handbags!!!!!  Reading here on TPF that someone had just purchased a beautiful new Dooney Ostrich bag,  I called several outlets to see if they had become shippable.... YES,  some colors, some styles can now  be shipped .  Apparently the status changed and stock became available within last few days.   Super excited.  I found Ostrich styles in  Chelsea, double zip pocket satchel, small Lexi, and small double handle tote (satchel) that were shippable in tan, cognac, grey, and jeans.  There may be other styles.  Rehoboth and ******* seemed to have the best variety.
> 
> 
> Ever since I first spied the grey Ostrich with the black trim here on TPF I've been wanting to add that one to my collection.  And now the grey Chelsea with black trim will ship Monday.   I also ordered a jeans small Lexi, and a cognac dble zip pocket satchel.   Think I'm done... at least for a while.




AAACCKKK!!!  so awesome LJ!!  Ostrich is so amazing. You made some excellent choices.


----------



## joce01

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm waiting for my new Ostrich handbags!!!!!  Reading here on TPF that someone had just purchased a beautiful new Dooney Ostrich bag,  I called several outlets to see if they had become shippable.... YES,  some colors, some styles can now  be shipped .  Apparently the status changed and stock became available within last few days.   Super excited.  I found Ostrich styles in  Chelsea, double zip pocket satchel, small Lexi, and small double handle tote (satchel) that were shippable in tan, cognac, grey, and jeans.  There may be other styles.  Rehoboth and ******* seemed to have the best variety.
> 
> 
> Ever since I first spied the grey Ostrich with the black trim here on TPF I've been wanting to add that one to my collection.  And now the grey Chelsea with black trim will ship Monday.   I also ordered a jeans small Lexi, and a cognac dble zip pocket satchel.   Think I'm done... at least for a while.



Ahhh so jealous! I was going to get around to calling on Tuesday since that's my next day off or even just going to the outlet close by to take a look to see if they have any ostrich.


----------



## Nebo

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm waiting for my new Ostrich handbags!!!!!  Reading here on TPF that someone had just purchased a beautiful new Dooney Ostrich bag,  I called several outlets to see if they had become shippable.... YES,  some colors, some styles can now  be shipped .  Apparently the status changed and stock became available within last few days.   Super excited.  I found Ostrich styles in  Chelsea, double zip pocket satchel, small Lexi, and small double handle tote (satchel) that were shippable in tan, cognac, grey, and jeans.  There may be other styles.  Rehoboth and ******* seemed to have the best variety.
> 
> 
> Ever since I first spied the grey Ostrich with the black trim here on TPF I've been wanting to add that one to my collection.  And now the grey Chelsea with black trim will ship Monday.   I also ordered a jeans small Lexi, and a cognac dble zip pocket satchel.   Think I'm done... at least for a while.



Cant wait to see them!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks *TT*.


Good luck *Joce.*   Hope your find some treasures.


I've collected Dooney exotic leathers for years.  And it was frustrating that the Ostrich has such a limited distribution.  I was so excited that they could now ship a few styles that I wanted to buy everything.    

  I was concerned that I wouldn't find them again for a long time.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm waiting for my new Ostrich handbags!!!!!  Reading here on TPF that someone had just purchased a beautiful new Dooney Ostrich bag,  I called several outlets to see if they had become shippable.... YES,  some colors, some styles can now  be shipped .  Apparently the status changed and stock became available within last few days.   Super excited.  I found Ostrich styles in  Chelsea, double zip pocket satchel, small Lexi, and small double handle tote (satchel) that were shippable in tan, cognac, grey, and jeans.  There may be other styles.  Rehoboth and ******* seemed to have the best variety.
> 
> 
> Ever since I first spied the grey Ostrich with the black trim here on TPF I've been wanting to add that one to my collection.  And now the grey Chelsea with black trim will ship Monday.   I also ordered a jeans small Lexi, and a cognac dble zip pocket satchel.   Think I'm done... at least for a while.


Can't wait to see!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm waiting for my new Ostrich handbags!!!!!  Reading here on TPF that someone had just purchased a beautiful new Dooney Ostrich bag,  I called several outlets to see if they had become shippable.... YES,  some colors, some styles can now  be shipped .  Apparently the status changed and stock became available within last few days.   Super excited.  I found Ostrich styles in  Chelsea, double zip pocket satchel, small Lexi, and small double handle tote (satchel) that were shippable in tan, cognac, grey, and jeans.  There may be other styles.  Rehoboth and ******* seemed to have the best variety.
> 
> 
> Ever since I first spied the grey Ostrich with the black trim here on TPF I've been wanting to add that one to my collection.  And now the grey Chelsea with black trim will ship Monday.   I also ordered a jeans small Lexi, and a cognac dble zip pocket satchel.   Think I'm done... at least for a while.


How exciting! Looking forward to seeing. I cannot place what the cognac dbl zip pocket satchel looks like. Can you point me to the silhouette online somewhere? I may have to hunt for one as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm waiting for my new Ostrich handbags!!!!!  Reading here on TPF that someone had just purchased a beautiful new Dooney Ostrich bag,  I called several outlets to see if they had become shippable.... YES,  some colors, some styles can now  be shipped .  Apparently the status changed and stock became available within last few days.   Super excited.  I found Ostrich styles in  Chelsea, double zip pocket satchel, small Lexi, and small double handle tote (satchel) that were shippable in tan, cognac, grey, and jeans.  There may be other styles.  Rehoboth and ******* seemed to have the best variety.
> 
> 
> Ever since I first spied the grey Ostrich with the black trim here on TPF I've been wanting to add that one to my collection.  And now the grey Chelsea with black trim will ship Monday.   I also ordered a jeans small Lexi, and a cognac dble zip pocket satchel.   Think I'm done... at least for a while.




Congrats! Oh man I have been wanting that double pocket satchel in cognac for a long time! Dare I call?  I have a credit to use but I wanted to hold out for those Python bags to show up. Hmmm....  Thanks for the info LJ! I can't wait to see your bag. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Google Dooney OT224 and you will find pictures of the satchel.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! Oh man I have been wanting that double pocket satchel in cognac for a long time! Dare I call?  I have a credit to use but I wanted to hold out for those Python bags to show up. Hmmm....  Thanks for the info LJ! I can't wait to see your bag. [emoji4]


Is cognac about the same as crimson?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Google Dooney OT224 and you will find pictures of the satchel.


Found it.  Okay, this one I know. I was picturing something different for some reason. Thanks LJ.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Is cognac about the same as crimson?




That's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> That's such a beautiful bag!


 
I agree!  Just gorgeous!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Is cognac about the same as crimson?


Funny, I have been wanting that exact crimson bag for quite some time now. I love the double pockets. That's actually the bag that came to mind when I first read LJs post. But the picture jogged my memory. I seem to be drawn to a few crimsons. I settled for the crimson small flo which is also a beautiful bag...if you want to call that settling.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Funny, I have been wanting that exact crimson bag for quite some time now. I love the double pockets. That's actually the bag that came to mind when I first read LJs post. But the picture jogged my memory. I seem to be drawn to a few crimsons. I settled for the crimson small flo which is also a beautiful bag...if you want to call that settling.


Oh, I love the small flo in crimson also. Such a nice color and gorgeous bag, I have several small satchels.


----------



## Vicmarie

I logged on to ILD and they had patent oyster zip zip available for purchase again so I went for it ! I'm so happy !!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I've found that crimson varies quite a bit in Florentine handbags.   I've seen several in the Dooney store,  and the colors were quite different.  Some were a light wine color and others were a very deep burgundy/brown.  I don't know if it's related to the dye process or if the darker ones have been in the light and oxidized.   The Floreintine Bristol I got is a very dark color.  I've also found the crimson is one of the colors that seems to suffer from streaking.   So,  if you are ordering online,  be sure  you can return the handbag if it isn't to your liking.


Crimson is Dooney pebbled leather is a totally different color than in Florentine leather.  In pebbled the crimson is a deep red.


Also, Dooney style 'names' are so similar from handbag to handbag that it's often hard to remember what a bag looks like.  Consider the 'satchel'.... there are several different shapes of satchel,  even within the same line.  Sometimes there is a modifier for the name... such as domed satchel or classic satchel,   but often not.  First there was the Dillen satchel,  which was domed (but just called the satchel), and then they came out with the satchel with the folded top,  like the Florentine... and made it for the Dillen line and called it the Dillen satchel also.  They they came out with the doctors satchel style in Dillen,  but they named that one side pocket satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I logged on to ILD and they had patent oyster zip zip available for purchase again so I went for it ! I'm so happy !!




Yay!!! I'm so glad you were able to get it. [emoji1][emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!!! I'm so glad you were able to get it. [emoji1][emoji106][emoji1]




Me too ! [emoji4][emoji4] I can't believe the price ! 
Have you received yours yet ?!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I've found that crimson varies quite a bit in Florentine handbags.   I've seen several in the Dooney store,  and the colors were quite different.  Some were a light wine color and others were a very deep burgundy/brown.  I don't know if it's related to the dye process or if the darker ones have been in the light and oxidized.   The Floreintine Bristol I got is a very dark color.  I've also found the crimson is one of the colors that seems to suffer from streaking.   So,  if you are ordering online,  be sure  you can return the handbag if it isn't to your liking.
> 
> 
> Crimson is Dooney pebbled leather is a totally different color than in Florentine leather.  In pebbled the crimson is a deep red.
> 
> 
> Also, Dooney style 'names' are so similar from handbag to handbag that it's often hard to remember what a bag looks like.  Consider the 'satchel'.... there are several different shapes of satchel,  even within the same line.  Sometimes there is a modifier for the name... such as domed satchel or classic satchel,   but often not.  First there was the Dillen satchel,  which was domed (but just called the satchel), and then they came out with the satchel with the folded top,  like the Florentine... and made it for the Dillen line and called it the Dillen satchel also.  They they came out with the doctors satchel style in Dillen,  but they named that one side pocket satchel.




Thanks LJ. Great information. I also noticed that the Crimson color in florentine varies. My small flo is a very deep dark red almost brown. The bristols ice seen are also that deep dark color. I am in [emoji173]&#65039; with that color!  
My Crimson Stanwich is a lighter reddish wine color and it has streaks.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> I logged on to ILD and they had patent oyster zip zip available for purchase again so I went for it ! I'm so happy !!


 
OMG!!  That's great V!!  Oyster is such an amazing color and I think it's just perfection on the Zip Zip.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I've found that crimson varies quite a bit in Florentine handbags.   I've seen several in the Dooney store,  and the colors were quite different.  Some were a light wine color and others were a very deep burgundy/brown.  I don't know if it's related to the dye process or if the darker ones have been in the light and oxidized.   The Floreintine Bristol I got is a very dark color.  I've also found the crimson is one of the colors that seems to suffer from streaking.   So,  if you are ordering online,  be sure  you can return the handbag if it isn't to your liking.
> 
> Crimson is Dooney pebbled leather is a totally different color than in Florentine leather.  In pebbled the crimson is a deep red.
> 
> Also, Dooney style 'names' are so similar from handbag to handbag that it's often hard to remember what a bag looks like.  Consider the 'satchel'.... there are several different shapes of satchel,  even within the same line.  Sometimes there is a modifier for the name... such as domed satchel or classic satchel,   but often not.  First there was the Dillen satchel,  which was domed (but just called the satchel), and then they came out with the satchel with the folded top,  like the Florentine... and made it for the Dillen line and called it the Dillen satchel also.  They they came out with the doctors satchel style in Dillen,  but they named that one side pocket satchel.



Thanks for the great info LJ. Yes I have noticed that as well. It also may have to do with the way the leather takes the color. I have noticed some of the bone color bags that look like light yellow and some that are ivory. Just the nature of the leather and of course what you like. Certainly better to see in person if possible. I once saw a double pocket flo satchel on ebay (see photos) that I was pining over but the price...yikes. However the color was gorgeous. The two small flo satchels, one from qvc, you can see the color variations where one has more brown undertones. Then the Flo Chelsea seems a bit more deep red. All beautiful though.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks for the great info LJ. Yes I have noticed that as well. It also may have to do with the way the leather takes the color. I have noticed some of the bone color bags that look like light yellow and some that are ivory. Just the nature of the leather and of course what you like. Certainly better to see in person if possible. I once saw a double pocket flo satchel on ebay (see photos) that I was pining over but the price...yikes. However the color was gorgeous. The two small flo satchels, one from qvc, you can see the color variations where one has more brown undertones. Then the Flo Chelsea seems a bit more deep red. All beautiful though.


 
UUGGGG!!  That Flo Satchel is killing ME!!


----------



## TaterTots

So I had to go to ILD and see the price they brought the Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip back as.  Well when I seen the price and how much I've been crushing on the Oyster color and of course loving the Zip Zip like I do I had to jump on the bandwagon and order her.  Anyone that is a Zip Zip lover and really feeling the Oyster color wouldn't blame me for going ahead and ordering her.  I know they have been a few Ladies here that have done so.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> UUGGGG!!  That Flo Satchel is killing ME!!


I know right? Just do it. You only live once.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> I know right? Just do it. You only live once.


 
I think I might need to add her to my wish list of Flo Satchel colors for sure...


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> I logged on to ILD and they had patent oyster zip zip available for purchase again so I went for it ! I'm so happy !!




Glad to hear you were able to order it!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> So I had to go to ILD and see the price they brought the Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip back as.  Well when I seen the price and how much I've been crushing on the Oyster color and of course loving the Zip Zip like I do I had to jump on the bandwagon and order her.  Anyone that is a Zip Zip lover and really feeling the Oyster color wouldn't blame me for going ahead and ordering her.  I know they have been a few Ladies here that have done so.




Welcome to the oyster club!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thank you !

I'm so happy you ordered it too ! 
Qvc still hasn't refunded me for the one I sent back but that's ok . When j checked this morning I saw my grand total for the oyster zip zip with tax and shipping was 264 !!!! 175 dollar difference ! I'm so glad I sent that mother back and got this great deal ! Since I already did have it that one time I wore it .. I'll tell you that I loved it ! You can wear it with light and dark colors and the smoooooth handles feel so posh when you put it on your arm !


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I'm so happy you ordered it too !
> Qvc still hasn't refunded me for the one I sent back but that's ok . When j checked this morning I saw my grand total for the oyster zip zip with tax and shipping was 264 !!!! 175 dollar difference ! I'm so glad I sent that mother back and got this great deal ! Since I already did have it that one time I wore it .. I'll tell you that I loved it ! You can wear it with light and dark colors and the smoooooth handles feel so posh when you put it on your arm !


 
THANKS!!  There is nothing like Vachetta Leather is there...    the smoothness of it is so amazing!  And thanks for the heads up on how it will work with light and dark colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks for the great info LJ. Yes I have noticed that as well. It also may have to do with the way the leather takes the color. I have noticed some of the bone color bags that look like light yellow and some that are ivory. Just the nature of the leather and of course what you like. Certainly better to see in person if possible. I once saw a double pocket flo satchel on ebay (see photos) that I was pining over but the price...yikes. However the color was gorgeous. The two small flo satchels, one from qvc, you can see the color variations where one has more brown undertones. Then the Flo Chelsea seems a bit more deep red. All beautiful though.




Great post YD! It shows the colors perfectly. Gosh I'm moving that last picture!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> So I had to go to ILD and see the price they brought the Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip back as.  Well when I seen the price and how much I've been crushing on the Oyster color and of course loving the Zip Zip like I do I had to jump on the bandwagon and order her.  Anyone that is a Zip Zip lover and really feeling the Oyster color wouldn't blame me for going ahead and ordering her.  I know they have been a few Ladies here that have done so.




Yay!! In glad you got one. Mine is delivering tomorrow. I can't wait. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! In glad you got one. Mine is delivering tomorrow. I can't wait. [emoji4]




YAY!  Can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Me too ! [emoji4][emoji4] I can't believe the price !
> Have you received yours yet ?!




It's coming tomorrow. I can't wait! I know the price is crazy!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> YAY!  Can't wait for you to get it!




Thanks T! I'll be sure to post a picture and maybe do an I boxing if I can. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! I'll be sure to post a picture and maybe do an I boxing if I can. [emoji4]




Awesome!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My grey Ostrich Chelsea is out for delivery.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> My grey Ostrich Chelsea is out for delivery.


 
EEKKK!!  Can't wait to hear what you think LJ.


----------



## TaterTots

Well it's looking like my Logo Lock will try to be delivered tomorrow,  BUT my Mom has 2 Doctors appointments tomorrow that will take all day and I wont be here to get the package.  My Mail Lady usually just leaves my packages in our truck if I'm not home but my Father In Law is using it because our mechanic has his truck in our garage doing some rear end work on it so she isn't going to have anywhere to leave the package.  She wont come into the fence because of our very large and in charge Black and Tan who wont let anyone in our fence if we aren't home or she could leave it on our deck or patio.  So it's looking like she will just have to redeliver Thursday.  it will be a double bag unboxing for me with my Turquoise Sanibel coming that day as well.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Vicmarie said:


> Me too ! [emoji4][emoji4] I can't believe the price !
> Have you received yours yet ?!



The prices are constantly changing.  Back to $209 today on 1 of the sites.  The other day, on the weekend, I saw "Seafoam" but when I hit, "add to cart", it was out of stock.  I guess that's a good thing...I really need to slow down


----------



## aerinha

My mini flo satchel is supposed to arrive tomorrow and if course rain is in the forecast. Sigh I should have had it shipped to work


----------



## MaryBel

My oyster is scheduled for delivery today, but it's coming USPS, so I'll have to wait until the afternoon.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> My mini flo satchel is supposed to arrive tomorrow and if course rain is in the forecast. Sigh I should have had it shipped to work


 
OH!!!  What color did you get aerinha?  I have 2 small one Flo and one Pebbled Leather Satchel but I would love to add one of the mini's to my collection to use as a CB..


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> My oyster is scheduled for delivery today, but it's coming USPS, so I'll have to wait until the afternoon.


 
OMG OMG!!!  Can't wait for you to get it!!


----------



## Nebo

Will this baaag ever get to me! I hate that you dont know if they will come in the morning, afternoon or evening. They should give you a two hour window! ...still waiting for natural drawstring".


----------



## TaterTots

So I contacted my post office and my package was going to be delivered tomorrow so I had them change my delivery date to Thursday.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Will this baaag ever get to me! I hate that you dont know if they will come in the morning, afternoon or evening. They should give you a two hour window! ...still waiting for natural drawstring".




Let us know when you get it asap!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

My small bone flo is out for delivery !!!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> My small bone flo is out for delivery !!!


Yeah!!! Can't wait to see!!!!  Kc


----------



## aerinha

TaterTots said:


> OH!!!  What color did you get aerinha?  I have 2 small one Flo and one Pebbled Leather Satchel but I would love to add one of the mini's to my collection to use as a CB..




I got the natural.  I have a small in tmoro and the pocket satchel in gray so I wanted to try a different color.  I was torn between natural and chestnut, but the small chestnut I ordered from Macy's at Christmas time didn't wow me (unsure if it was the color or that it was not the greatest example of flo leather - very matte and textured- putting me off) so I am giving natural a try.  Have seen the mini in black, it is a better size for me than the small.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> I got the natural.  I have a small in tmoro and the pocket satchel in gray so I wanted to try a different color.  I was torn between natural and chestnut, but the small chestnut I ordered from Macy's at Christmas time didn't wow me (unsure if it was the color or that it was not the greatest example of flo leather - very matte and textured- putting me off) so I am giving natural a try.  Have seen the mini in black, it is a better size for me than the small.


 
I seen your pic!  It looks amazing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My new Ostrich handbags have arrived.  And all are winners.  The grey with black trim (Chelsea) is stunning.  The tan satchel is a very warm caramel color and the style is great.   The small Lexi in jeans color is a bright turquoise color,  perfect for spring.   Sorry I don't have the technology to post pics.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Ostrich handbags have arrived.  And all are winners.  The grey with black trim (Chelsea) is stunning.  The tan satchel is a very warm caramel color and the style is great.   The small Lexi in jeans color is a bright turquoise color,  perfect for spring.   Sorry I don't have the technology to post pics.


Yeah LJ, I am so happy you love them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC*:  thanks.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Ostrich handbags have arrived.  And all are winners.  The grey with black trim (Chelsea) is stunning.  The tan satchel is a very warm caramel color and the style is great.   The small Lexi in jeans color is a bright turquoise color,  perfect for spring.   Sorry I don't have the technology to post pics.


 
So glad to hear that you love them LJ!!  Congrats on such awesome bags!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks TT.  I was pretty sure I'd love them all,  but I like the colors even better in person.  And the jeans is even prettier than the pictures I saw.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks TT.  I was pretty sure I'd love them all,  but I like the colors even better in person.  And the jeans is even prettier than the pictures I saw.


 
Jean is a stunning Blue isn't it?


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Ostrich handbags have arrived.  And all are winners.  The grey with black trim (Chelsea) is stunning.  The tan satchel is a very warm caramel color and the style is great.   The small Lexi in jeans color is a bright turquoise color,  perfect for spring.   Sorry I don't have the technology to post pics.




I'm so happy you love them all LJ!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm trying to keep,up with his thread. So many deliveries coming. I can't wait for all the reveals!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I'm trying to keep,up with his thread. So many deliveries coming. I can't wait for all the reveals!


I know, it is so fun! I am having a ball after being gone for so long


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> My small bone flo is out for delivery !!!


 
YAY!!  Can't wait for you to get it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I know, it is so fun! I am having a ball after being gone for so long




[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I'm trying to keep,up with his thread. So many deliveries coming. I can't wait for all the reveals!




No kidding right!?!  This thread has been going off the charts with post.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

So many beautiful handbags.  And reading about them and seeing them makes me want to own even more of them.

  This forum is dangerous,  especially to the wallet.   Right now my credit cards are hiding behind the refrigerator... in fear.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> So many beautiful handbags.  And reading about them and seeing them makes me want to own even more of them.
> 
> This forum is dangerous,  especially to the wallet.   Right now my credit cards are hiding behind the refrigerator... in fear.


Amen to that, LJ!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> So many beautiful handbags.  And reading about them and seeing them makes me want to own even more of them.
> 
> This forum is dangerous,  especially to the wallet.   Right now my credit cards are hiding behind the refrigerator... in fear.




I think your credit cards have to give my credit cards directions! rotflmao!!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Ostrich handbags have arrived.  And all are winners.  The grey with black trim (Chelsea) is stunning.  The tan satchel is a very warm caramel color and the style is great.   The small Lexi in jeans color is a bright turquoise color,  perfect for spring.   Sorry I don't have the technology to post pics.


 
Congrats on your new goodies LJ!
Good to hear all of them are winners!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I think your credit cards have to give my credit cards directions! rotflmao!!


 
Mine are on strike!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> So many beautiful handbags.  And reading about them and seeing them makes me want to own even more of them.
> 
> This forum is dangerous,  especially to the wallet.   Right now my credit cards are hiding behind the refrigerator... in fear.


 
LOL!!    ...  But you are right.


----------



## MrsKC

I was able to intercept and open the box but that is it for now......DH is around. At least she made it.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> I was able to intercept and open the box but that is it for now......DH is around. At least she made it.


 
EEKKK!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Stalking my Mail Lady today!!  She will be bringing my Sanibel  Zip Zip  in Turquoise.  I need to warn her that I will be expecting 4 more packages over the next week and a half.


----------



## TaterTots

OMG!  Not only is my Mail Lady bringing my Dooney today she is also bringing 2 Hammock chairs/swings that Hubby is to install in our Pergola.  This is going to be one of those days that getting the mail is totally embarrassing.  She has told me before that I've took up all her hatch space with my packages.  LOL!  Wish they all could have been Dooney's.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  without those packages the postal service would have more problems than it already does and her job would be in even greater jeopardy.  The mail personnel may hate the packages, and I understand why,  but they are a necessary thing for the business.  Of course the mail system wasn't designed to deal with packages very efficiently.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *tt:*  without those packages the postal service would have more problems than it already does and her job would be in even greater jeopardy.  The mail personnel may hate the packages, and i understand why,  but they are a necessary thing for the business.  Of course the mail system wasn't designed to deal with packages very efficiently.


 
true!!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Stalking my Mail Lady today!!  She will be bringing my Sanibel  Zip Zip  in Turquoise.  I need to warn her that I will be expecting 4 more packages over the next week and a half.





TaterTots said:


> OMG!  Not only is my Mail Lady bringing my Dooney today she is also bringing 2 Hammock chairs/swings that Hubby is to install in our Pergola.  This is going to be one of those days that getting the mail is totally embarrassing.  She has told me before that I've took up all her hatch space with my packages.  LOL!  Wish they all could have been Dooney's.


 
What a great day to get the mail at your house! Will stand by for pics .


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> OMG!  Not only is my Mail Lady bringing my Dooney today she is also bringing 2 Hammock chairs/swings that Hubby is to install in our Pergola.  This is going to be one of those days that getting the mail is totally embarrassing.  She has told me before that I've took up all her hatch space with my packages.  LOL!  Wish they all could have been Dooney's.




It's like Christmas! [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> What a great day to get the mail at your house! Will stand by for pics .


 


Twoboyz said:


> It's like Christmas! [emoji4]


 
It was to funny today.  As soon as she stepped out of her vehicle I told her "I have a couple today don't I?" LOL!!  She said YES!!  Then for me to only realize not only did I get my 2 swings and my Dooney I also got my 2 Yankee Candles I had ordered.  :giggles:  I told her that I had a few more coming the next week and a half and she said " That's what I'm here for " LOL!!


----------



## Suzwhat

Whelp.  The ILD Mother's day sale got me.  I don't have any kids and my mother has passed over but anyway

I got the Retro Lexington in brown Tmorro and the Americana Leisure Shopper in tan.  I've been looking for a tmorro bag as I LOVE that color.  And I have really wanted something in the Americana pattern since January when I first saw it but lost out on the zip satchel (no longer on ILD, waited to long.). I think these styles will be a nice change from my usual satchels.

Now, I wait.  And stalk for delivery.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Whelp.  The ILD Mother's day sale got me.  I don't have any kids and my mother has passed over but anyway
> 
> I got the Retro Lexington in brown Tmorro and the Americana Leisure Shopper in tan.  I've been looking for a tmorro bag as I LOVE that color.  And I have really wanted something in the Americana pattern since January when I first saw it but lost out on the zip satchel (no longer on ILD, waited to long.). I think these styles will be a nice change from my usual satchels.
> 
> Now, I wait.  And stalk for delivery.




Everyday is a good day to treat ourselves. Those two bags are so cute and so unique. I'm glad you got this one before it got away. I can't wait to see them. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> Whelp.  The ILD Mother's day sale got me.  I don't have any kids and my mother has passed over but anyway
> 
> I got the Retro Lexington in brown Tmorro and the Americana Leisure Shopper in tan.  I've been looking for a tmorro bag as I LOVE that color.  And I have really wanted something in the Americana pattern since January when I first saw it but lost out on the zip satchel (no longer on ILD, waited to long.). I think these styles will be a nice change from my usual satchels.
> 
> Now, I wait.  And stalk for delivery.




I have no kiddos either but my Furbabies always get their mother something for Mothers Day. 

And like TB said any day or holiday is a good one for Dooney.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Whelp.  The ILD Mother's day sale got me.  I don't have any kids and my mother has passed over but anyway
> 
> I got the Retro Lexington in brown Tmorro and the Americana Leisure Shopper in tan.  I've been looking for a tmorro bag as I LOVE that color.  And I have really wanted something in the Americana pattern since January when I first saw it but lost out on the zip satchel (no longer on ILD, waited to long.). I think these styles will be a nice change from my usual satchels.
> 
> Now, I wait.  And stalk for delivery.


Good for you and I hope you love both of them!


----------



## Suzwhat

Thanks TB, Tater and MKC! I feel good about getting them both at over 50%  off.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

A great sale is reason enough to buy a new handbag,  or two, or more.  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## Neener1991

Suzwhat said:


> Whelp.  The ILD Mother's day sale got me.  I don't have any kids and my mother has passed over but anyway
> 
> I got the Retro Lexington in brown Tmorro and the Americana Leisure Shopper in tan.  I've been looking for a tmorro bag as I LOVE that color.  And I have really wanted something in the Americana pattern since January when I first saw it but lost out on the zip satchel (no longer on ILD, waited to long.). I think these styles will be a nice change from my usual satchels.
> 
> Now, I wait.  And stalk for delivery.




Oh, awesome!  I have the Americana E/W Collins and Large Wristlet.  The design is sentimental for me since I've  actually been to all places featured; it'll go on many trips to Vegas especially .  The navy Retro small Lexington is on my wish list.  Crossing my fingers for Mother's Day!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Everyday is a good day to treat ourselves. Those two bags are so cute and so unique. I'm glad you got this one before it got away. I can't wait to see them. [emoji4]





TaterTots said:


> I have no kiddos either but my Furbabies always get their mother something for Mothers Day.
> 
> And like TB said any day or holiday is a good one for Dooney.





MrsKC said:


> Good for you and I hope you love both of them!





lavenderjunkie said:


> A great sale is reason enough to buy a new handbag,  or two, or more.  Enjoy your new treasures.





Neener1991 said:


> Oh, awesome!  I have the Americana E/W Collins and Large Wristlet.  The design is sentimental for me since I've  actually been to all places featured; it'll go on many trips to Vegas especially .  The navy Retro small Lexington is on my wish list.  Crossing my fingers for Mother's Day!



Thank you.  You all are so kind.

Neener:  I am deawn to the Americana for similar reasons.


----------



## TaterTots

I'm stalking my Mail Lady tomorrow!  She should be bringing the very famous Patent Leather Zip Zip in Oyster.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> I'm stalking my Mail Lady tomorrow!  She should be bringing the very famous Patent Leather Zip Zip in Oyster.




Yay !!!! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## TaterTots

Just checked my tracking.  Oyster is Out for Delivery!  I also have bags coming tomorrow and Friday so this is going to be a busy week..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Waiting for new handbags,  unpacking, checking them out, finding a place to put them.... it's practically a part time job.  

  Add in the time to find the great sales and chat on TPF,  and it's a full time job.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Waiting for new handbags,  unpacking, checking them out, finding a place to put them.... it's practically a part time job.
> 
> Add in the time to find the great sales and chat on TPF,  and it's a full time job.




LOL!! You got that right GF!!!! :giggles:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  that's why we hate returns.... that's overtime,  and no pay.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Just checked my tracking.  Oyster is Out for Delivery!  I also have bags coming tomorrow and Friday so this is going to be a busy week..




Yay!! This is a great week!  



lavenderjunkie said:


> Waiting for new handbags,  unpacking, checking them out, finding a place to put them.... it's practically a part time job.
> 
> Add in the time to find the great sales and chat on TPF,  and it's a full time job.







lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  that's why we hate returns.... that's overtime,  and no pay.




LJ, very well said. Lol!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  that's why we hate returns.... that's overtime,  and no pay.


 
LOL!!  That's the WORST!!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! This is a great week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LJ, very well said. Lol!


 
I'm Bag DRUNK at this point!!  LOL!!  I need to slow down!  I ordered 2 more bags and a wallet this morning.  But I need to decide what Bag ( or Bags  ) I want for my anniversary gift in June.  So to do that I really need to buckle down and start to look.  I need to get this train a rollin!


----------



## TaterTots

OMG! I just got notification from UPS that 2 of my bags that were to be delivered tomorrow by USPS are going to be delivered by them today. I hope they arrive before Hubby gets home.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  what's coming today and what did you just order?


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  what's coming today and what did you just order?




So USPS delivered the little Patent Leather Bubble Gum Pink Lexi CB. And UPS will be delivering my Patent Leather Oyster Zip Zip and a Chevron Bailey in Red.  

So what I ordered was a Saffiano Satchel in Amber a Saffiano Large Zip Shopper in Denim and a Saffiano Continental Clutch Wallet in Amber. I've got to cool my jets for awhile LOL!!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I'm stalking my Mail Lady tomorrow!  She should be bringing the very famous Patent Leather Zip Zip in Oyster.


Yeah!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Waiting for new handbags,  unpacking, checking them out, finding a place to put them.... it's practically a part time job.
> 
> Add in the time to find the great sales and chat on TPF,  and it's a full time job.


Oh very well said.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> OMG! I just got notification from UPS that 2 of my bags that were to be delivered tomorrow by USPS are going to be delivered by them today. I hope they arrive before Hubby gets home.





TaterTots said:


> So USPS delivered the little Patent Leather Bubble Gum Pink Lexi CB. And UPS will be delivering my Patent Leather Oyster Zip Zip and a Chevron Bailey in Red.
> 
> So what I ordered was a Saffiano Satchel in Amber a Saffiano Large Zip Shopper in Denim and a Saffiano Continental Clutch Wallet in Amber. I've got to cool my jets for awhile LOL!!




Girl......you are on a roll!.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Girl......you are on a roll!.




Everything finally made it and I got the boxes in the door right before hubby got home so I had to take them and put them in my purse closet to keep from getting the eye roll!! LOL!! I got to look both over and they look great. It will be tomorrow before I can add some pics but the Oyster is just as gorgeous as the others and I was really surprised by the size of the Chevron Bailey. I love her colors.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Everything finally made it and I got the boxes in the door right before a hubby got home so I had to take them and put them in my purse closet to keep from getting the eye roll!! LOL!! I got to look both over and they look great. It will be tomorrow before I can add some pics but the Oyster is just as gorgeous as the others and I was really surprised by the size of the Chevron Bailey. I love her colors.


Getting the new beauties in safe and sound without detection of our DHs takes unbelievable skill--well done :giggles:


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Getting the new beauties in safe and sound without detection of our DHs takes unbelievable skill--well done :giggles:




LOL!! Thanks!  Yes indeed. I moved swiftly and without detection. :giggles:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I have a delivery coming tomorrow from ILD!!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have a delivery coming tomorrow from ILD!!  Woo hoo!!


 
YAY!!  What did you get NAC?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> YAY!!  What did you get NAC?


 
I managed to snag a small pebbled satchel in Black.  The one that's like the Flo satchel, but in pebbled leather. Got it for half off.  Yes please.


Now to keep fingers crossed that she's in good shape.  I'm sure since it was only on the site briefly and gone after I snagged her - that's she's likely a return. Thinking positive thoughts.


I went ahead and paid the extra for faster delivery - which still made the final price around 44% off.  Works for me!


ILD sure shipped her quickly too.  That makes me happy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  you are 'in the groove'.  Enjoy all your new treasures.  You shop like I shop. 




*NAC*:  hope your 'find' is a perfect one.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Vicmarie

I ordered myself a florentine mini satchel in the color natural with the friends and family sale and should be here Monday ... I am so anxious for this one ! I've always wanted it !


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I managed to snag a small pebbled satchel in Black.  The one that's like the Flo satchel, but in pebbled leather. Got it for half off.  Yes please.
> 
> 
> Now to keep fingers crossed that she's in good shape.  I'm sure since it was only on the site briefly and gone after I snagged her - that's she's likely a return. Thinking positive thoughts.
> 
> 
> I went ahead and paid the extra for faster delivery - which still made the final price around 44% off.  Works for me!
> 
> 
> ILD sure shipped her quickly too.  That makes me happy.




I can't wait to see her!  I started to order her about a month and a half ago then she was gone. I'm glad you were able to snatch her up this time!  I love those satchels in Flo and Pebble!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  you are 'in the groove'.  Enjoy all your new treasures.  You shop like I shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NAC*:  hope your 'find' is a perfect one.  Fingers crossed.




LOL!  Thanks LJ!!  I sure will!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered myself a florentine mini satchel in the color natural with the friends and family sale and should be here Monday ... I am so anxious for this one ! I've always wanted it !




YAY!! Can't wait for you to get it Vic. You have to let me know how she wears crossbody because I've always wondered if she did well and if so I will need to pick one up.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out for delivery in the big brown truck!  Yay!  

(Non handbag related-I also have a yarn delivery coming today too!)

It's gonna be a good mail day. Now to get through the day at work.....


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't wait to see all of your goodies everyone!


----------



## TaterTots

Waiting on my Mail Lady today...  she's bringing my Chevron Gabriella from ILD.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My package has been delivered!  But I still have 30 minutes before I can go home and a 30 minute commute. Grrrrrr!!


----------



## CatePNW

Tomorrow I'm getting both of my bargains!

1.  Gabriella Chevron
2.  Michael Kors pink clutch


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting both of my bargains!
> 
> 1.  Gabriella Chevron
> 2.  Michael Kors pink clutch


Yeah, looking forward to pics.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My package has been delivered!  But I still have 30 minutes before I can go home and a 30 minute commute.
> 
> User error. Wrong post.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting both of my bargains!
> 
> 1.  Gabriella Chevron
> 2.  Michael Kors pink clutch




Awesome! Can't wait for your reveal pictures!


----------



## TaterTots

My Saffiano Satchel comes tomorrow. I'm super excited to see it.


----------



## CatePNW

Anxiously awaiting my Chevron bag, mail is usually here around 1pm.  I want to change into her and head out shopping for a bit.  I don't think she'll coordinate at all with my outfit, but I kind of don't care.  I figure if I carry her to the store, maybe I can find a top that will look good with her.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> My Saffiano Satchel comes tomorrow. I'm super excited to see it.




I can't wait to see it! 



CatePNW said:


> Anxiously awaiting my Chevron bag, mail is usually here around 1pm.  I want to change into her and head out shopping for a bit.  I don't think she'll coordinate at all with my outfit, but I kind of don't care.  I figure if I carry her to the store, maybe I can find a top that will look good with her.




I hope you don't have to what too long so you can take her along to find something to match. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Anxiously awaiting my Chevron bag, mail is usually here around 1pm.  I want to change into her and head out shopping for a bit.  I don't think she'll coordinate at all with my outfit, but I kind of don't care.  I figure if I carry her to the store, maybe I can find a top that will look good with her.


Great plan, Cate!!!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Anxiously awaiting my Chevron bag, mail is usually here around 1pm.  I want to change into her and head out shopping for a bit.  I don't think she'll coordinate at all with my outfit, but I kind of don't care.  I figure if I carry her to the store, maybe I can find a top that will look good with her.




Great idea!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stalking Miss Brown for my Saffiano Willa Satchel in Oyster.  She shipped today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  I'll bet she's a beauty.


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Miss Brown for my Saffiano Willa Satchel in Oyster.  She shipped today.




Keeping my fingers crossed that you love her!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Miss Brown for my Saffiano Willa Satchel in Oyster.  She shipped today.




Can't wait!


----------



## Neener1991

My red Snake Embossed Leather Hobo will be here tomorrow right in time for Mother's Day.  I debated over it for months and after showing the pic to my hubby and finding Twoboyz' video (thanks so much for that!), just decided to go for it.  Besides, he said it looks most like me .  Can't wait!!!


----------



## karenew

I just received my dark brown/black Samba drawstring.  She needs some unfluffing from the journey, but I love her.


----------



## Vicmarie

Waiting for my mini florentine satchel in natural ! Any minute now !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*karenew:*  enjoy your new handbag.  I love the samba leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

Neener1991 said:


> My red Snake Embossed Leather Hobo will be here tomorrow right in time for Mother's Day.  I debated over it for months and after showing the pic to my hubby and finding Twoboyz' video (thanks so much for that!), just decided to go for it.  Besides, he said it looks most like me .  Can't wait!!!




I hope you love it! It truly is a pleasure to carry. I'm so happy I could help. [emoji4] I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Twoboyz

karenew said:


> I just received my dark brown/black Samba drawstring.  She needs some unfluffing from the journey, but I love her.




Congrats! I'm glad you love her [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Waiting for my mini florentine satchel in natural ! Any minute now !




Did you get her yet? I can't wait to see. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Miss Brown for my Saffiano Willa Satchel in Oyster.  She shipped today.




Miss Willa is with Miss Brown joy riding (out for delivery). 

Now the hard part... Rushing home to get her when I receive the delivery confirmation to make sure no one tampers with her. My last 2 deliveries were opened and messily re taped back up. Keep in mind, I live in a highly secured condo building which means it's someone in my building... Sad. 

Anywho... Reveal coming after my unboxing video is recorded (later this week) or I may take a peek and snap a couple prelims. I'm excited!! Come to mama baby!!!! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Willa is with Miss Brown joy riding (out for delivery).
> 
> Now the hard part... Rushing home to get her when I receive the delivery confirmation to make sure no one tampers with her. My last 2 deliveries were opened and messily re taped back up. Keep in mind, I live in a highly secured condo building which means it's someone in my building... Sad.
> 
> Anywho... Reveal coming after my unboxing video is recorded (later this week) or I may take a peek and snap a couple prelims. I'm excited!! Come to mama baby!!!! [emoji16][emoji16]


Wow, people have some nerve. That's really unbelievable. Sorry to hear about the tampering. Have you considered having packages delivered to your workplace or is not feasible? I used to do that with no problems, safe and secure. 

Well, looking forward to seeing Miss Willa!


----------



## TaterTots

My Saffiano Continental Wallet in Amber will be here tomorrow!


----------



## RozEnix

TaterTots said:


> My Saffiano Continental Wallet in Amber will be here tomorrow!


Yea! I have a zip wallet in Saffiano, you will love it. 

My Flo Chelsea Shopper should be here tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, people have some nerve. That's really unbelievable. Sorry to hear about the tampering. Have you considered having packages delivered to your workplace or is not feasible? I used to do that with no problems, safe and secure.
> 
> Well, looking forward to seeing Miss Willa!




Yeah, I know right??? I work in a building that doesn't have a designated shipping/receiving dept, so I'm a little nervous about that too! I've learned to stay on alert and stalk the tracking system for delivery confirmation, then I make a mad dash home.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Willa is with Miss Brown joy riding (out for delivery).
> 
> Now the hard part... Rushing home to get her when I receive the delivery confirmation to make sure no one tampers with her. My last 2 deliveries were opened and messily re taped back up. Keep in mind, I live in a highly secured condo building which means it's someone in my building... Sad.
> 
> Anywho... Reveal coming after my unboxing video is recorded (later this week) or I may take a peek and snap a couple prelims. I'm excited!! Come to mama baby!!!! [emoji16][emoji16]




That's really horrible. I think I would purposely take the day off and do a stake
Out to catch this degenerate! (This is my DS's new favorite word...I had to use it. Lol) I would videotape the whole thing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Mint Chelsea is supposed to be delivered on Monday!  Woot!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Mint Chelsea is supposed to be delivered on Monday!  Woot!




Yay!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out for delivery! Yay! But unfortunately I have to get through a day at work first. Darn!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  3 beautiful words... Out for Delivery.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  3 beautiful words... Out for Delivery.


 
I know, right?  And I just got the email that she's been delivered.  I still have 3 hours before I get off work!  Hurry up quitting time!  


I am so NOT known for my patience either.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I know, right?  And I just got the email that she's been delivered.  I still have 3 hours before I get off work!  Hurry up quitting time!
> 
> 
> I am so NOT known for my patience either.




At my previous job, I used to dash home as soon as I saw it was delivered! 
Now working from home, I don't have to do that anymore, which is good.


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I know, right?  And I just got the email that she's been delivered.  I still have 3 hours before I get off work!  Hurry up quitting time!
> 
> 
> I am so NOT known for my patience either.



Something to really look forward to after a long work day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> At my previous job, I used to dash home as soon as I saw it was delivered!
> Now working from home, I don't have to do that anymore, which is good.




Unfortunately, I work in a different town from where I live. And it's a 30 minute commute. I'm on my way home now, hoping I can beat the rain. Luckily my back patio is covered which is where it was delivered to.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pixie RN said:


> Something to really look forward to after a long work day.




So true!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Unfortunately, I work in a different town from where I live. And it's a 30 minute commute. I'm on my way home now, hoping I can beat the rain. Luckily my back patio is covered which is where it was delivered to.


 

I agree, that would be too much to drive home.
At least you are on your way home so you will be getting your bag soon. Drive safe and can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> I agree, that would be too much to drive home.
> At least you are on your way home so you will be getting your bag soon. Drive safe and can't wait for the pics!


Stay safe on your commute, especially if it is starting to get stormy.


----------



## Pixie RN

Pixie RN said:


> Stay safe on your commute, especially if it is starting to get stormy.


NAC 
I hope your bag is perfect. Such a pretty color and with her pockets should be a great "traveling companion."


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out. For. Delivery. Happy dance!&#65532;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Lavender has been delivered, but I still have around 3 hours to go here at work......


Commence pitiful whining.....


----------



## accessorygirl2

I am waiting on a dynamic duo to arrive from qvc: Sawyer crossbody and Willa satchel, both in oyster. I just think that color is a perfect neutral.


----------



## Vicmarie

accessorygirl2 said:


> I am waiting on a dynamic duo to arrive from qvc: Sawyer crossbody and Willa satchel, both in oyster. I just think that color is a perfect neutral.




So jelly !! I have been lusting over the oyster Willa for like 5 days straight !


----------



## accessorygirl2

Vicmarie said:


> So jelly !! I have been lusting over the oyster Willa for like 5 days straight !




If it makes you feel any better, I haven't bought a new handbag in 3 months. That's a lot of willpower for me. Treating myself now to some oyster goodness! [emoji6]


----------



## MaryBel

Waiting on UPS for my Shelby shopper in purple. I just shipped today son it will be a whole week until it makes it here


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Waiting on UPS for my Shelby shopper in purple. I just shipped today son it will be a whole week until it makes it here


 
That would make me insane to have to wait that long.  Yikes!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> So jelly !! I have been lusting over the oyster Willa for like 5 days straight !




Did you see my PM GF?


----------



## Vicmarie

accessorygirl2 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I haven't bought a new handbag in 3 months. That's a lot of willpower for me. Treating myself now to some oyster goodness! [emoji6]




You are motivation for sure !! 
I am still waiting for my replacement mini florentine satchel... 

My anniversary is next month..I wonder if I can make it until then to buy self his Willa. [emoji7] 

I have been hoping and praying ptb does a reveal but I haven't seen one !


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That would make me insane to have to wait that long.  Yikes!


 
I know, one of the disadvantages of living on the west coast, pretty much everything takes forever.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I know, one of the disadvantages of living on the west coast, pretty much everything takes forever.


I live in IN and it always takes QVC at least 7 days to get something here....even with the pricey shipping...


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I live in IN and it always takes QVC at least 7 days to get something here....even with the pricey shipping...




and then add their at least 3 days of in process...grr


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> You are motivation for sure !!
> I am still waiting for my replacement mini florentine satchel...
> 
> My anniversary is next month..I wonder if I can make it until then to buy self his Willa. [emoji7]
> 
> I have been hoping and praying ptb does a reveal but I haven't seen one !


 

Sent you another PM. check it quick


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> and then add their at least 3 days of in process...grr




I know GF......


----------



## Vicmarie

Ugh!!! 

Thanks so much !


----------



## joce01

I'm waiting on my python green satchel and chelsea flo in mushroom. Finally got shipping confirmation today but no updated delivery date. I'm not trusting the EDD off Q which is for tomorrow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> You are motivation for sure !!
> I am still waiting for my replacement mini florentine satchel...
> 
> My anniversary is next month..I wonder if I can make it until then to buy self his Willa. [emoji7]
> 
> I have been hoping and praying ptb does a reveal but I haven't seen one !




I did a mini reveal but no video yet. I haven't had time. [emoji20]. Lots going on at work and exhausted afterwards. Hoping to get it up this week within the next day or so. Did you get the Saffiano too??


----------



## joce01

My python and chelsea are out for delivery. I had a terrible dream last night where Q sent the wrong order and gave me a terrible condition as is Dillen Chelsea and a cranberry Dillen wallet


----------



## Vicmarie

My replacement mini satchel is out for delivery !!!


----------



## Vicmarie

joce01 said:


> My python and chelsea are out for delivery. I had a terrible dream last night where Q sent the wrong order and gave me a terrible condition as is Dillen Chelsea and a cranberry Dillen wallet




Oh no ! I bet you'll never see a cranberry wallet the same again


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*joce:*  that was a nightmare.   A dream is when you dream of owning all the Dooneys on your wish list and find them on sale at 60% off in the perfect,  must have colors... right after you get an unexpected bonus check from work.


----------



## MaryBel

Yesterday I succumbed to the beauty of the python DS after I saw then as is. Ordered the peach and violet. I hate how they take their sweet time to process the order. I remembered NAC said it was about $5/each more for express shipping, so I changed my order. Hopefully they will process it faster since the new estimated delivery date is the 20th. C'mon QVC, hurry up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I'm excited for you.  Both colors are really pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

My two as is Shelby shoppers will be here today or Monday--whoohoo. I don't leave tillTuesday so I should be able to intercept. I hope at least one is a keeper


----------



## MrsKC

Oh no.....I trust you will get just what you ordered. Do you have it yet?


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I'm excited for you.  Both colors are really pretty.


 
I'm sad. One of them (the magenta) just changed status to backordered. So I'm afraid I won't be getting it. I have never gotten an item that changes to backordered.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  well,  that just proves it makes sense to order multiple handbags when you see them.  Hope you get them both.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I'm sad. One of them (the magenta) just changed status to backordered. So I'm afraid I won't be getting it. I have never gotten an item that changes to backordered.


 
Wow.  That's crazy.  I guess that's the same as the item being on waitlist?

I've learned when I order from QVC that when the page that comes up asking you to choose your delivery option to look at each one to check the EDD.  More times than not for me, there is only a few dollars difference between UPS Ground and UPS Blue (2nd Day Air).  They definitely process the order much faster that way. 

I have zero patience, so I'm okay with paying a few dollars more for faster service.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I'm sad. One of them (the magenta) just changed status to backordered. So I'm afraid I won't be getting it. I have never gotten an item that changes to backordered.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  well,  that just proves it makes sense to order multiple handbags when you see them.  Hope you get them both.




LJ, I have to say, I love the way you think, GF.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  well,  that just proves it makes sense to order multiple handbags when you see them.  Hope you get them both.




I agree LJ!
And I almost didn't ordered the peach, now I'm happy I did.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow.  That's crazy.  I guess that's the same as the item being on waitlist?
> 
> I've learned when I order from QVC that when the page that comes up asking you to choose your delivery option to look at each one to check the EDD.  More times than not for me, there is only a few dollars difference between UPS Ground and UPS Blue (2nd Day Air).  They definitely process the order much faster that way.
> 
> I have zero patience, so I'm okay with paying a few dollars more for faster service.


 
I agree, it's crazy. I hope I get it!
I never look at the EDD because I always do the speed buy, so you don't get the window wit the shipping options, but the day after I ordered it, I changed both to express and then the day later, the peach shipped and the other went to back order. ugh. I don't know if it is the same as wait list, I hope it is and they will leave my order active.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My new Altos should ship today.  I can hardly wait.  I can't remember when I was this excited to get the new bags.


----------



## Vicmarie

Waiting for miss oyster Willa !!!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I succumbed to the beauty of the python DS after I saw then as is. Ordered the peach and violet. I hate how they take their sweet time to process the order. I remembered NAC said it was about $5/each more for express shipping, so I changed my order. Hopefully they will process it faster since the new estimated delivery date is the 20th. C'mon QVC, hurry up.



Cant wait to see these two!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Cant wait to see these two!


 
Well, it will probably be just one. The magenta went to backorder 
The peach is coming tomorrow.


The purple Shelby and the navy cabbage rose tote are coming today! yay!


----------



## MaryBel

grr....UPS is taking it's sweet time to come today. C'mon UPS, hurry up!


So sad, UPS came. 


Cabbage rose tote looks good on quick inspection. I'll check it more later when I'm free.
Shelby shopper is not good at all. First of all, it's a ooney and Bourke! Yep, it's missing the 'D'. It's also missing everything else, no wristlet, fob, dustbag. She looks good and so pretty but the missing 'D'.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My Greta satchel in Seafoam is scheduled for delivery tomorrow (Friday) !!  Yay!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My Altos from Seattle won't be here until next week.  They are going by stage coach from WA to the east coast. 

  I'm surprised that UPS doesn't use planes for all cross country shipping.... apparently only if you pay extra for it.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Altos from Seattle won't be here until next week.  They are going by stage coach from WA to the east coast.
> 
> I'm surprised that UPS doesn't use planes for all cross country shipping.... apparently only if you pay extra for it.


 
Can't wait to hear what you think of your new Alto LJ!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Altos from Seattle won't be here until next week.  They are going by stage coach from WA to the east coast.
> 
> I'm surprised that UPS doesn't use planes for all cross country shipping.... apparently only if you pay extra for it.


Stage coach and pony express certainly are trying on our patience!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Seafoam Greta is out for delivery! But I have to wait until I get home this evening to check her out. Boo!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Seafoam Greta is out for delivery! But I have to wait until I get home this evening to check her out. Boo!


 
Can't wait to see her NAC!


----------



## joce01

I got the Purple Claremont Domed Satchel off Dooney for the Summer Fun sale and then I got the matching wallet off ILD


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

joce01 said:


> I got the Purple Claremont Domed Satchel off Dooney for the Summer Fun sale and then I got the matching wallet off ILD



Sweet! Can't wait to see reveal pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I got the Purple Claremont Domed Satchel off Dooney for the Summer Fun sale and then I got the matching wallet off ILD




Can't wait to see them!


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *joce:*  that was a nightmare.   A dream is when you dream of owning all the Dooneys on your wish list and find them on sale at 60% off in the perfect,  must have colors... right after you get an unexpected bonus check from work.


Winner winner chicken dinner!

Might as well add the buy one get one free sale too.


----------



## RozEnix

From QVC , small flo satchel in crimson. I was debating that or violet, but the chicken in me went with crimson. Maybe I will gp for violet in the mini when I get braver


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> From QVC , small flo satchel in crimson. I was debating that or violet, but the chicken in me went with crimson. Maybe I will gp for violet in the mini when I get braver


 
Both colors are gorgeous in different ways - you can't go wrong with either one.  I can't wait to see your reveal pictures.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I have another package coming from the Q tomorrow.  I snatched up a pebbled domed satchel in light pink.  Fingers crossed I don't end up with a nasty return......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out for delivery!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out for delivery!!!



Yay!  My three favorite words!


----------



## joce01

Update, I got tracking info for the wallet from ILD (next Thursday yay!) but... with my purse off Dooney, it's still being processed and now the color isn't even available anymore. I wouldn't be as worried if it was still being shown and if it said backorder.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!  My three favorite words!


 
Mine too!  But I won't be home for a few more hours.  I did get the email that my package has been delivered, though.  Yay!!


----------



## RozEnix

I just received my crimson flo small satchel from Q, but just opened the box. No plastic wrap anywhere and the bag was inside the dust cover and just in the box. Huh? This was not an as is. I noticed how really soft the leather was already, but no close inspection as of yet. Should I be worried by the way it was shipped? Makes me wonder if I should just buy one directly from Dooney.


----------



## joce01

joce01 said:


> Update, I got tracking info for the wallet from ILD (next Thursday yay!) but... with my purse off Dooney, it's still being processed and now the color isn't even available anymore. I wouldn't be as worried if it was still being shown and if it said backorder.




Another update: I contacted customer service and they said that color was discontinued.


----------



## RozEnix

RozEnix said:


> I just received my crimson flo small satchel from Q, but just opened the box. No plastic wrap anywhere and the bag was inside the dust cover and just in the box. Huh? This was not an as is. I noticed how really soft the leather was already, but no close inspection as of yet. Should I be worried by the way it was shipped? Makes me wonder if I should just buy one directly from Dooney.


OK, now that I had a chance to check things out, this is going back. I just have a feeling this was a used bag. Like I said, no plastic covering anywhere,  there are some slight scratches on the leather, and it seemed to have patina-ed already. All of my other Flos have this leather break-in period, and this one seems just too soft to be brand spankin new. 

On the bright side, I think I would have sent her back anyway. I never had a chance to see a small sized up close and personal, and the opening of the bag is just not big enough for me. I want my bag to 'open wide' and say ahhhhhhh so I can get my things, and not have to struggle. Live and learn.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> OK, now that I had a chance to check things out, this is going back. I just have a feeling this was a used bag. Like I said, no plastic covering anywhere,  there are some slight scratches on the leather, and it seemed to have patina-ed already. All of my other Flos have this leather break-in period, and this one seems just too soft to be brand spankin new.
> 
> On the bright side, I think I would have sent her back anyway. I never had a chance to see a small sized up close and personal, and the opening of the bag is just not big enough for me. I want my bag to 'open wide' and say ahhhhhhh so I can get my things, and not have to struggle. Live and learn.




I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. [emoji20] by the way it was packaged it seems like it was a return. It should have gone in the as is pile. That stinks that QVC sends bags out like this.  Sometimes it seems the as is bags come with more wrapping thank the new bags. At least you got to try it out and you know the size is not right for you. Did unread in here that the Crimson is available in the large size in ilovedooney?


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> Another update: I contacted customer service and they said that color was discontinued.




I'm sorry Joce [emoji20]


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. [emoji20] by the way it was packaged it seems like it was a return. It should have gone in the as is pile. That stinks that QVC sends bags out like this.  Sometimes it seems the as is bags come with more wrapping thank the new bags. At least you got to try it out and you know the size is not right for you. Did unread in here that the Crimson is available in the large size in ilovedooney?


Yes the large in crimson is available at ILD but I have one in that size and wanted to check out the small. Oh well


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Yes the large in crimson is available at ILD but I have one in that size and wanted to check out the small. Oh well




Oh okay. It would be nice if there was a size in between the small and large. That would be perfect for a lot of ladies I think.


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Mine too!  But I won't be home for a few more hours.  I did get the email that my package has been delivered, though.  Yay!!



I hate it when I get the notification that a package has been delivered, but I can't get home for awhile.  Luckily, I don't have to worry about things getting stolen or anything.  I did have to worry at the last house we had


----------



## gatorgirl07

RozEnix said:


> OK, now that I had a chance to check things out, this is going back. I just have a feeling this was a used bag. Like I said, no plastic covering anywhere,  there are some slight scratches on the leather, and it seemed to have patina-ed already. All of my other Flos have this leather break-in period, and this one seems just too soft to be brand spankin new.
> 
> On the bright side, I think I would have sent her back anyway. I never had a chance to see a small sized up close and personal, *and the opening of the bag is just not big enough for me. I want my bag to 'open wide' and say ahhhhhhh* so I can get my things, and not have to struggle. Live and learn.



That is the exact reason I have one baby pink small flo and three regular flos.......crimson, natural, and black


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh okay. It would be nice if there was a size in between the small and large. That would be perfect for a lot of ladies I think.




Yes!!!! The small is too small for me but the large is too big. Then I'm not 100% happy with either but love the shape and style. Sighing!!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

The Patent Zip Zip in Bubble Gum and Seafoam were on ILD for $89.10.  BUT I just checked and they are gone.  If you're interested, keep an eye out. I think this happened the last time with the Oyster and Pale Blue - they were on the site, then off, then back on, etc.  I ordered the Seafoam!


----------



## joce01

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry Joce [emoji20]



Now I'm just plain confused because I just went back to dooney.com and the color is  back up there and it says In Stock.


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!!! The small is too small for me but the large is too big. Then I'm not 100% happy with either but love the shape and style. Sighing!!!!


Agreed. For some reason the large is now called medium. Then there is the small and mini. Go figure


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> Agreed. For some reason the large is now called medium. Then there is the small and mini. Go figure




Them calling it "medium" is for newbies because us veterans know better. It's large!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'll be stalking the mail carrier next week for my Flo Chelsea in Elephant and my Logo Lock in Oyster. Sooooo excited!!! After only a couple more bags (Helena Shopper, and possibly a Chevron Gabriella) I think I'll be satisfied (for a bit). I've been getting ridiculous with these bags and it's time to slow down for a bit. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] 

Oh.... And maybe a small Flo in Violet/Elephant/Mushroom [emoji21]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'll be stalking the mail carrier next week for my Flo Chelsea in Elephant and my Logo Lock in Oyster. Sooooo excited!!! After only a couple more bags (Helena Shopper, and possibly a Chevron Gabriella) I think I'll be satisfied (for a bit). I've been getting ridiculous with these bags and it's time to slow down for a bit. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> Oh.... And maybe a small Flo in Violet/Elephant/Mushroom [emoji21]




Awesome!  I was wondering what you ended up ordering. Looking forward to your reveals. More videos?  I really enjoy your videos.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome!  I was wondering what you ended up ordering. Looking forward to your reveals. More videos?  I really enjoy your videos.




Yeah, I'm pretty excited! Thanks girlfriend, I'm glad you enjoy them. [emoji2]. What I ordered wasn't too special but I'm afraid once these colors are gone, they're gone. I've made that mistake before with bags and missed out. Probably just reveals/outfit of the days on these, not full reviews though cause I already have reviews (long drawn out videos [emoji16]) on these. 

Did you end up getting anything? I was so tempted to get that bag you got in Lavender with the two pockets on front but backed out. I wanted it in black.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty excited! Thanks girlfriend, I'm glad you enjoy them. [emoji2]. What I ordered wasn't too special but I'm afraid once these colors are gone, they're gone. I've made that mistake before with bags and missed out. Probably just reveals/outfit of the days on these, not full reviews though cause I already have reviews (long drawn out videos [emoji16]) on these.
> 
> Did you end up getting anything? I was so tempted to get that bag you got in Lavender with the two pockets on front but backed out. I wanted it in black.




I enjoy your videos regardless of length so I hope you post something with your new lovelies when they arrive. 

I didn't get anything since I had already ordered and received the light pink satchel and gotten the MK tote yesterday. Then I scored another FP MK bag today at tjmaxx.  I really need to behave now. I've been bad way too much lately.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I was finally able to land one of the 1975 Multi Wristlets "new with tags". I've been looking for one forever. I really wanted the larger one, but I'm happy with this. Boy are they hard to find. It's on it's way to me.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was finally able to land one of the 1975 Multi Wristlets "new with tags". I've been looking for one forever. I really wanted the larger one, but I'm happy with this. Boy are they hard to find. It's on it's way to me.
> 
> View attachment 3017017




Congrats Girlfriend! Twins! It's so cute [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was finally able to land one of the 1975 Multi Wristlets "new with tags". I've been looking for one forever. I really wanted the larger one, but I'm happy with this. Boy are they hard to find. It's on it's way to me.
> 
> View attachment 3017017


 
Yay!  Twins!  I found mine recently at TJMaxx. I snatched her up so quickly, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay!  Twins!  I found mine recently at TJMaxx. I snatched her up so quickly, lol.




Yeah, cool! I've been seeing them pre-owned but I wanted a new one. I can't wait to get it. I'm really not an accessory girl but I've wanted this one for awhile. Then you showed her with your Mint bag (I think) and I search expanded. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats Girlfriend! Twins! It's so cute [emoji7]




Thanks GF... Oh yeah, I forgot u had one too!  [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Logo Lock in Oyster shipped yesterday!!! It should be here tomorrow. Excited... I was hoping my Elephant Flo Chelsea shipped too because I ordered the same day but it hasn't yet. Hopefully it ships today. I'm even more excited for that one. I also ordered another 8oz Apple Brand Conditioner. Lots of goodies coming this week. I think I'm done for awhile. Oh wait... Just need a tote now. Looking at the Carley Helena Shopper. I think that's the name of it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

'Out for delivery'.... 3 beautiful little words... my Salmon twisted strap hobo from ILD (ordered this weekend) and shipped from CT warehouse.  And also my navy Tessuta from the Seattle outlet is on the truck.  That one was ordered over the Memorial Day Weekend.... it takes a long to travel by truck from WA to the east coast.  Finally the wait will soon be over.


----------



## Neener1991

My navy Retro Embossed  Small Lexington shipped yesterday.  Due to arrive Friday.  Hope it makes it before the wknd. !!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, cool! I've been seeing them pre-owned but I wanted a new one. I can't wait to get it. I'm really not an accessory girl but I've wanted this one for awhile. Then you showed her with your Mint bag (I think) and I search expanded. Lol.


 
I love it.  Usually I'm enabled by the beauties in your collection.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> 'Out for delivery'.... 3 beautiful little words... my Salmon twisted strap hobo from ILD (ordered this weekend) and shipped from CT warehouse.  And also my navy Tessuta from the Seattle outlet is on the truck.  That one was ordered over the Memorial Day Weekend.... it takes a long to travel by truck from WA to the east coast.  Finally the wait will soon be over.




They have ARRIVED..   The salmon twisted strap Flo hobo is a very pretty color and in great condition (only 'defect' is  one stitch on the zipper where the green lining came thru).  The leather is very smooth,  but a bit stiff.  My other twisted strap Flo hobo was also smooth and stiff because the leather is so thick. 


 The navy Tessuta is also in good condition, with just a few minor scuffs on the base.  Those were easily covered with a dark brown furniture marker pen.  


*YD:*  the E/W Tessuta does gap at the top at the sides.   I think it's partly the fact that they center compartment pulls the sides in toward the center a bit,  so the edges of the bag square off (if that makes sense).  When it softens up it might not happen as much.  But I know you were concerned.


----------



## dcooney4

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was finally able to land one of the 1975 Multi Wristlets "new with tags". I've been looking for one forever. I really wanted the larger one, but I'm happy with this. Boy are they hard to find. It's on it's way to me.
> 
> View attachment 3017017



So pretty!


----------



## Vicmarie

Sent back oyster Willa since I heard saffiano at the outlets was 40 plus 20 percent off .. I ordered a light pink Willa for only 143 !! 
Also , I accidentally ordered a yellow mini Chelsea .. That should be coming soon too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Sent back oyster Willa since I heard saffiano at the outlets was 40 plus 20 percent off .. I ordered a light pink Willa for only 143 !!
> Also , I accidentally ordered a yellow mini Chelsea .. That should be coming soon too




I knew it, I knew it, I knew it...[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]. I felt she wasn't gonna stick around long. Can't wait to see it in light pink and for over 50% off. I'm thinking about sending mine back too once I see how I like the Logo Lock in Oyster. It should be here tomorrow. If I love it, Miss Saf Willa is heading back to the Q and I'll get another Saf color for the discount. I don't think I love her enough to pay full price even with easy pay. Or heck... I don't know. Lol. Sighing. OR... I may wait till yours show up "as is" and send mine back. [emoji2][emoji2]. 

I actually tried on the Mini Chelsea in Yellow and picked her up last week too. It's beautiful! I'm not a Crossbody lover but this is the only style I feel comfortable wearing and looks ok on me. Can't wait to see your beauties.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I knew it, I knew it, I knew it...[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]. I felt she wasn't gonna stick around long. Can't wait to see it in light pink and for over 50% off. I'm thinking about sending mine back too once I see how I like the Logo Lock in Oyster. It should be here tomorrow. If I love it, Miss Saf Willa is heading back to the Q and I'll get another Saf color for the discount. I don't think I love her enough to pay full price even with easy pay. Or heck... I don't know. Lol. Sighing. OR... I may wait till yours show up "as is" and send mine back. [emoji2][emoji2].
> 
> I actually tried on the Mini Chelsea in Yellow and picked her up last week too. It's beautiful! I'm not a Crossbody lover but this is the only style I feel comfortable wearing. Can't wait to see your beauties.
> 
> View attachment 3017740




Omg omg omg gf thank you so much for that picture !! I can't find anything else besides a stock photo on that bag !! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 

And girl that oyster Willa was amazing .. But that price was eating at me .. Once marybel and Ivana said they found them at the outlets I had that look "[emoji19]" . I still didn't wanna send back cause I love oyster .. However once they told me they had light pink I was like "ok close enough , I love !!" And ordered it . I then immediately boxed up oyster and said goodbye to easy pay for the next 5 months ...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Omg omg omg gf thank you so much for that picture !! I can't find anything else besides a stock photo on that bag !! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> And girl that oyster Willa was amazing .. But that price was eating at me .. Once marybel and Ivana said they found them at the outlets I had that look "[emoji19]" . I still didn't wanna send back cause I love oyster .. However once they told me they had light pink I was like "ok close enough , I love !!" And ordered it . I then immediately boxed up oyster and said goodbye to easy pay for the next 5 months ...




Oh, I'm sooo glad the photo helped. She's still in bag and haven't taken her out yet but remembered I took this photo to help me decide on a color. I loooove this mini. Can't wait for you to get yours. 

I totally agree with losing those 5 remaining easy payments. I'm hoping I'm in love with the Oyster color on my LoLo, cause Willa will be going back and I'll check out the outlets for saf but I think the sales ends on thurs and I don't plan to go back that soon. And you are right... Pink is close enough and can be worn with the same colors as the Oyster. Good call on that one.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh, I'm sooo glad the photo helped. She's still in bag and haven't taken her out yet but remembered I took this photo to help me decide on a color. I loooove this mini. Can't wait for you to get yours.
> 
> I totally agree with losing those 5 remaining easy payments. I'm hoping I'm in love with the Oyster color on my LoLo, cause Willa will be going back and I'll check out the outlets for saf but I think the sales ends on thurs and I don't plan to go back that soon. And you are right... Pink is close enough and can be worn with the same colors as the Oyster. Good call on that one.




Really ?! You really like it ? I'll be getting mine on Monday apparently .. Even though ILD hasn't even shipped it out yet .. I'm getting so anxious for it !! 
And yes I sure hope so ! I sold the baby pink stanwich so I feel like this Willa will replace those two bags . And I really do love the color ! Maybe I can find something in oyster later on ?? I think I learned u lesson and have come to the conclusion that I need to be patient on these bags . It happened to me with the oyster zip zip and my grey florentine satchel .. I order and literally in like two weeks the bags are lower somewhere else . My patience really is non existent ! But for my wallet in gonna have to learn !!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Logo Lock in Oyster shipped yesterday!!! It should be here tomorrow. Excited... I was hoping my Elephant Flo Chelsea shipped too because I ordered the same day but it hasn't yet. Hopefully it ships today. I'm even more excited for that one. I also ordered another 8oz Apple Brand Conditioner. Lots of goodies coming this week. I think I'm done for awhile. Oh wait... Just need a tote now. Looking at the Carley Helena Shopper. I think that's the name of it.




I can't wait to see these two bags! I also need to order another gallon. I think I'm going back to my all time favorite...the original sweet almond mint. Love the mango coconut for Summer. I have a small bottle of that. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Sent back oyster Willa since I heard saffiano at the outlets was 40 plus 20 percent off .. I ordered a light pink Willa for only 143 !!
> Also , I accidentally ordered a yellow mini Chelsea .. That should be coming soon too




That light pink Willa is going to be one gorgeous bag! I love my wallet. I can't stop looking at it. Lol!!! That's a cute little accident. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I knew it, I knew it, I knew it...[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]. I felt she wasn't gonna stick around long. Can't wait to see it in light pink and for over 50% off. I'm thinking about sending mine back too once I see how I like the Logo Lock in Oyster. It should be here tomorrow. If I love it, Miss Saf Willa is heading back to the Q and I'll get another Saf color for the discount. I don't think I love her enough to pay full price even with easy pay. Or heck... I don't know. Lol. Sighing. OR... I may wait till yours show up "as is" and send mine back. [emoji2][emoji2].
> 
> I actually tried on the Mini Chelsea in Yellow and picked her up last week too. It's beautiful! I'm not a Crossbody lover but this is the only style I feel comfortable wearing and looks ok on me. Can't wait to see your beauties.
> 
> View attachment 3017754




I think that's a good strategy. The oyster logo lock is so creamy and gorgeous! 
I tried on the dark green mini chelsea. It was so cute! That yellow one looks so great with your outfit! 

One thing I noticed is I think the saffiano Willa is a little bigger than the pebbled leather version (maybe it's only the one with the straight handle patches). I compared them yesterday. I almost got the elephant Willa but after seeing that I didn't. I love the color though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see these two bags! I also need to order another gallon. I think I'm going back to my all time favorite...the original sweet almond mint. Love the mango coconut for Summer. I have a small bottle of that. [emoji4]




They both should be here tomorrow plus my WEN. [emoji7][emoji7]. My daughter and I normally have our own 32oz but couldn't see spending over $400 for both of us to get it this time. We normally get Pomegranate and Sweet Almond. Last time we got Bamboo. Pretty good.


----------



## Twoboyz

Neener1991 said:


> My navy Retro Embossed  Small Lexington shipped yesterday.  Due to arrive Friday.  Hope it makes it before the wknd. !!!!!




Crossing my fingers for a quick delivery! 




lavenderjunkie said:


> They have ARRIVED..   The salmon twisted strap Flo hobo is a very pretty color and in great condition (only 'defect' is  one stitch on the zipper where the green lining came thru).  The leather is very smooth,  but a bit stiff.  My other twisted strap Flo hobo was also smooth and stiff because the leather is so thick.
> 
> 
> The navy Tessuta is also in good condition, with just a few minor scuffs on the base.  Those were easily covered with a dark brown furniture marker pen.
> 
> 
> 
> *YD:*  the E/W Tessuta does gap at the top at the sides.   I think it's partly the fact that they center compartment pulls the sides in toward the center a bit,  so the edges of the bag square off (if that makes sense).  When it softens up it might not happen as much.  But I know you were concerned.




I'm so happy you got good ones! There is nothing like that florentine salmon color! I saw that Tessuta at the outlet yesterday and it's stunning! Congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think that's a good strategy. The oyster logo lock is so creamy and gorgeous!
> I tried on the dark green mini chelsea. It was so cute! That yellow one looks so great with your outfit!
> 
> One thing I noticed is I think the saffiano Willa is a little bigger than the pebbled leather version (maybe it's only the one with the straight handle patches). I compared them yesterday. I almost got the elephant Willa but after seeing that I didn't. I love the color though.




Ahhh, I was thinking they were the same. I have a few more days to return it so I'll see how tomorrow goes. I see the Mint Lolo is back again. Sighing!

Thanks gf! Yeah I saw the green too... A beautiful color.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> That light pink Willa is going to be one gorgeous bag! I love my wallet. I can't stop looking at it. Lol!!! That's a cute little accident. [emoji4]




I'm gonna go back to your video to see the color ! I saw the light pink Willa on Instagram but it looks like it might have a filter ! 
And I swear to you it was an accident . I have been wanting that baby forever .. But right now I really can't spend  I had that baby in my cart and later on in the evening Adam was like " you made an ilovedooney" purchase ?? 
I don't even know how it happened .. What is even weirder is that the mini Chelsea was still in my cart when I checked . Why would it still be in my cart if it had been ordered ? Anyway I am secretly relieved since I had been wanting that bad .. But had it been another bag I was iffy about I would be so mad .. I really don't know how it happened .


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh, I was thinking they were the same. I have a few more days to return it so I'll see how tomorrow goes. I see the Mint Lolo is back again. Sighing!
> 
> Thanks gf! Yeah I saw the green too... A beautiful color.




I saw that mint logo. [emoji4] I can't wait to see your beautiful new bags. I have been carrying my ostrich Chelsea for the past couple of days and really loving her. She's not as big and heavy as I thought.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I'm gonna go back to your video to see the color ! I saw the light pink Willa on Instagram but it looks like it might have a filter !
> And I swear to you it was an accident . I have been wanting that baby forever .. But right now I really can't spend  I had that baby in my cart and later on in the evening Adam was like " you made an ilovedooney" purchase ??
> I don't even know how it happened .. What is even weirder is that the mini Chelsea was still in my cart when I checked . Why would it still be in my cart if it had been ordered ? Anyway I am secretly relieved since I had been wanting that bad .. But had it been another bag I was iffy about I would be so mad .. I really don't know how it happened .




That's really strange....or sneaky on dooneys part. [emoji6] Well I glad it was one you've been wanting. I hope it lives up to your expectations. It's really a cute bag [emoji4] the pink is such a nice soft shade of pink. It's different than the pebbled and flo shades of pink.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  thanks.  They are sitting in my den until I have time to put them away.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I saw that mint logo. [emoji4] I can't wait to see your beautiful new bags. I have been carrying my ostrich Chelsea for the past couple of days and really loving her. She's not as big and heavy as I thought.




Well, I got my Oyster Lolo and Gallon of WEN but my Elephant Flo Chelsea isn't coming till tomorrow. I'm not sure how I missed that. I had it delivered to work and tore the box open and boooooooy is she pretty!!! The Oyster Saffiano Willa is going back!!!! ... I think. [emoji16][emoji16].  Not doing videos on these because there's already several on Lolo and Chelsea. Maybe just a short reveal video on all the items together. Trying your bag organizer too. Got the red and pink (thanks to you) too. Pink is not my color but It goes great with the Lolos interior. I currently have a couple Purses-to-go organizers but they are $30 a pop... That's $$$ towards an accessory. Lol. I agree... The Chelsea is not much heavier than the norm. I don't carry much like you so maybe that's why we feel that way. Your Ostrich bags are so beautiful. 

Reveal photos when I get home. I want to switch bags now. That's how much I love it. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

So many deliveries coming up!!  I can't wait to see everyone's reveals!!  I hope everyone posts pictures!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, I got my Oyster Lolo and Gallon of WEN but my Elephant Flo Chelsea isn't coming till tomorrow. I'm not sure how I missed that. I had it delivered to work and tore the box open and boooooooy is she pretty!!! The Oyster Saffiano Willa is going back!!!! ... I think. [emoji16][emoji16].  Not doing videos on these because there's already several on Lolo and Chelsea. Maybe just a short reveal video on all the items together. Trying your bag organizer too. Got the red and pink (thanks to you) too. Pink is not my color but It goes great with the Lolos interior. I currently have a couple Purses-to-go organizers but they are $30 a pop... That's $$$ towards an accessory. Lol. I agree... The Chelsea is not much heavier than the norm. I don't carry much like you so maybe that's why we feel that way. Your Ostrich bags are so beautiful.
> 
> Reveal photos when I get home. I want to switch bags now. That's how much I love it. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Ooohhh....I'm so excited that you love it!  You are a true Lolo convert. [emoji6]  I bet everyone would agree with me that we want to see a video no matter how many there are on YouTube already. [emoji16]. We are greedy line that. Lol!  I can't wait to see all of them. [emoji4]


----------



## RozEnix

OK Q, I am officially done with you as soon as you correct your second boo-boo with me. I thought I was getting my lavender pebble Willa today, but as I opened the box, it was a black Logo Lock. 
W
T
F
?
I'll give them credit for one thing, at least it was new. And I do not like the Logo Lock, so I can quit putting it on my wish list. 
Called them, sending it back and they better send me the correct bag. If not, looks like I will  order a lavender Saffiano from Dooney's site, but I really wanted the pebble to go with my accessories I bought at Macy's.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> OK Q, I am officially done with you as soon as you correct your second boo-boo with me. I thought I was getting my lavender pebble Willa today, but as I opened the box, it was a black Logo Lock.
> W
> T
> F
> ?
> I'll give them credit for one thing, at least it was new. And I do not like the Logo Lock, so I can quit putting it on my wish list.
> Called them, sending it back and they better send me the correct bag. If not, looks like I will  order a lavender Saffiano from Dooney's site, but I really wanted the pebble to go with my accessories I bought at Macy's.




I'm sorry Roz. It's really horrible how much they are messing up. Have you checked the outlets for the pebbled Willa?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Multi 1975 Medium Wristlet is out for delivery. I'm excited... I wanted this accessory for a long time. I know many of you ladies own it. 

My Flo Chelsea in Elephant is on it's way back to the Q. I marked it as defective and asked for a replacement. I hope I made the right choice. I still have time to change my mind because it will take about a week to get to them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Multi 1975 Medium Wristlet is out for delivery. I'm excited... I wanted this accessory for a long time. I know many of you ladies own it.
> 
> My Flo Chelsea in Elephant is on it's way back to the Q. I marked it as defective and asked for a replacement. I hope I made the right choice. I still have time to change my mind because it will take about a week to get to them.


 
Yay!! So happy you are getting your wristlet!


That is such a shame about your Elephant Chelsea - fingers crossed you get a good one for replacement.  So many stories this week alone about quality problems at QVC.  Not cool at all.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay!! So happy you are getting your wristlet!
> 
> 
> That is such a shame about your Elephant Chelsea - fingers crossed you get a good one for replacement.  So many stories this week alone about quality problems at QVC.  Not cool at all.




Thank you girly!!! I just landed an "as is" in Mushroom and Elephant [emoji2][emoji2],  so let's see how that goes.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girly!!! I just landed an "as is" in Mushroom and Elephant [emoji2][emoji2],  so let's see how that goes.




Oooh, it will be so sweet to get a discount if you can. Crossing my fingers for good ones!


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry Roz. It's really horrible how much they are messing up. Have you checked the outlets for the pebbled Willa?


I don't have access to any outlets in my area. I just hope Q fixes this.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girly!!! I just landed an "as is" in Mushroom and Elephant [emoji2][emoji2],  so let's see how that goes.




You go girl!


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> I don't have access to any outlets in my area. I just hope Q fixes this.




Have you tried calling? You might be able to do a phone order if they are shipable.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> Have you tried calling? You might be able to do a phone order if they are shipable.


This is true but I have to find them first.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Any of the outlets can research the bag if you have a style # and they can tell you which outlet, if any, have it.  My only advice is not to call on a weekend or holiday when they are busy.  You get a lot better service on a weekday morning.  Rehoboth, DE and Seattle, WA outlets are very helpful.  Don't worry about where the outlet is located,  if they have the bag and it's shippable, the shipping cost is $7.50, no matter if it's 50 miles or cross country.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> Any of the outlets can research the bag if you have a style # and they can tell you which outlet, if any, have it.  My only advice is not to call on a weekend or holiday when they are busy.  You get a lot better service on a weekday morning.  Rehoboth, DE and Seattle, WA outlets are very helpful.  Don't worry about where the outlet is located,  if they have the bag and it's shippable, the shipping cost is $7.50, no matter if it's 50 miles or cross country.


Thanks, I'll have to check this out.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, I did it!  Decided to take advantage of the 6 easy pays on the Q and order a Saffiano Willa in Elephant.  I almost went for the Oyster, but there was something about the darker tones of the Elephant that kept drawing me in.

I chose Express shipping for $4 more and should have her on Wednesday.  Ack!  Fingers crossed I get a good one with no flaws.  You just never know with QVC these days.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I did it!  Decided to take advantage of the 6 easy pays on the Q and order a Saffiano Willa in Elephant.  I almost went for the Oyster, but there was something about the darker tones of the Elephant that kept drawing me in.
> 
> I chose Express shipping for $4 more and should have her on Wednesday.  Ack!  Fingers crossed I get a good one with no flaws.  You just never know with QVC these days.




Can't wait to see it! Willa is beautiful in Elephant.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can't wait to see it! Willa is beautiful in Elephant.




Me too! I'm pretty excited to see the color on the saffiano. 

I can't wait to see your new lovelies when they arrive too!


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I did it!  Decided to take advantage of the 6 easy pays on the Q and order a Saffiano Willa in Elephant.  I almost went for the Oyster, but there was something about the darker tones of the Elephant that kept drawing me in.
> 
> I chose Express shipping for $4 more and should have her on Wednesday.  Ack!  Fingers crossed I get a good one with no flaws.  You just never know with QVC these days.



I think you are going to be pleasantly surprised. I almost bought the oyster too, but ended up with the elephant. Depending on what your wearing it seems to change color. It is a really wearable color. 

All the zip zip talk had me ordering one too! I hope it comes in great shape. Some I saw at some stores looked a bit warped and others looked fab. The color I wanted was sold out in my area.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dcooney4 said:


> I think you are going to be pleasantly surprised. I almost bought the oyster too, but ended up with the elephant. Depending on what your wearing it seems to change color. It is a really wearable color.
> 
> All the zip zip talk had me ordering one too! I hope it comes in great shape. Some I saw at some stores looked a bit warped and others looked fab. The color I wanted was sold out in my area.


 
The elephant color sounds wonderful.  I can't wait to see it in person.  I wasn't sure about the saffiano, but once I felt it on the light grey zip zip I picked up on Friday, I knew I'd love it in the Willa.

I also have the saffiano in MK and Coach, but the Dooney feels the softest, then Coach and then MK. I just did a touch test.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too! I'm pretty excited to see the color on the saffiano.
> 
> I can't wait to see your new lovelies when they arrive too!




You're going to love it! It's a gorgeous color. [emoji7]


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The elephant color sounds wonderful.  I can't wait to see it in person.  I wasn't sure about the saffiano, but once I felt it on the light grey zip zip I picked up on Friday, I knew I'd love it in the Willa.
> 
> I also have the saffiano in MK and Coach, but the Dooney feels the softest, then Coach and then MK. I just did a touch test.



I have a saffiano tote in Mk and one a coach one too! Great minds think alike. I ordered a zip zip in marine. Macys has a great sale right now.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> You're going to love it! It's a gorgeous color. [emoji7]




Ohhhh, I hope so!  I can't wait to see it IRL.




dcooney4 said:


> I have a saffiano tote in Mk and one a coach one too! Great minds think alike. I ordered a zip zip in marine. Macys has a great sale right now.




I love it when great minds think alike!  Can't wait to see your zip zip.  Marine is one color I don't have at all.


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhhh, I hope so!  I can't wait to see it IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when great minds think alike!  Can't wait to see your zip zip.  Marine is one color I don't have at all.



It should come by tomorrow evening.


----------



## RozEnix

Question about the Q. I did return the Logo Lock Satchel that they sent me instead of the Pebble Willa in Lavender, and Q is to ship me my correct order. 
Would it be beneficial for me to just reorder Willa, especially now since there is 6 easy pay, and then just return the order that they screwed up when I do finally receive it? It was only on the 4th that I did send it back, and who knows when they will send me the right bag. Thoughts?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Elephant Saffiano Willa has shipped!! Yay! She should be here on Wednesday!  Can't wait to see the color IRL!


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Question about the Q. I did return the Logo Lock Satchel that they sent me instead of the Pebble Willa in Lavender, and Q is to ship me my correct order.
> Would it be beneficial for me to just reorder Willa, especially now since there is 6 easy pay, and then just return the order that they screwed up when I do finally receive it? It was only on the 4th that I did send it back, and who knows when they will send me the right bag. Thoughts?



I'd order the Willa. It takes them forever to process the returns. They have not processed the defective Bags (the Python and the purple Shelby) I sent back on May 28th. By the time they process it, the Willa might not be available.


----------



## RozEnix

RozEnix said:


> Question about the Q. I did return the Logo Lock Satchel that they sent me instead of the Pebble Willa in Lavender, and Q is to ship me my correct order.
> Would it be beneficial for me to just reorder Willa, especially now since there is 6 easy pay, and then just return the order that they screwed up when I do finally receive it? It was only on the 4th that I did send it back, and who knows when they will send me the right bag. Thoughts?


To reply to my own post, I was going to order the lavender again then return the one that they should have sent in the first place, but the lavender is now sold out. Do I get first priority on my original order that they goofed on or am I screwed?


----------



## RozEnix

And the Willa saga continues. I just called Q and asked them if I would still receive her since the lavender has sold out. She said it is still available and made a new order for me on easy pay. The returned goof will just be handeled as a return and they will not send me a second bag. She comes on the 10th.
And I caved. Seeing suzann's Buckley triplets made me do it. I  ordered one in denim. I think better go on a no buy at least until Christmas


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> And the Willa saga continues. I just called Q and asked them if I would still receive her since the lavender has sold out. She said it is still available and made a new order for me on easy pay. The returned goof will just be handeled as a return and they will not send me a second bag. She comes on the 10th.
> And I caved. Seeing suzann's Buckley triplets made me do it. I  ordered one in denim. I think better go on a no buy at least until Christmas




I glad you got your lavender Willa and the Q took care of you. Yay on your Buckley!! It's so pretty. Two gorgeous bags. [emoji4]


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> I glad you got your lavender Willa and the Q took care of you. Yay on your Buckley!! It's so pretty. Two gorgeous bags. [emoji4]


Q is goofy. I checked my order last night and she accidentally ordered the Claremont Woven Embossed Perry in lavender. Um noooooo. I hurried and called again and they fixed it. I wonder what they will send me. I keep saying this is my last purchase from them but they have colors that even dooney.com doesn't have.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> Q is goofy. I checked my order last night and she accidentally ordered the Claremont Woven Embossed Perry in lavender. Um noooooo. I hurried and called again and they fixed it. I wonder what they will send me. I keep saying this is my last purchase from them but they have colors that even dooney.com doesn't have.


 
That is so crazy what they are doing to your orders.  I've been very lucky so far.  Of course now I just jinxed myself.  I have saffiano Willia in Elephant coming tomorrow.  Fingers crossed I get a good one - and not someone else's order.  Although......I wouldn't be sad if I ended up with your Lavender by mistake, lol.  Just kidding....  I think....


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Q is goofy. I checked my order last night and she accidentally ordered the Claremont Woven Embossed Perry in lavender. Um noooooo. I hurried and called again and they fixed it. I wonder what they will send me. I keep saying this is my last purchase from them but they have colors that even dooney.com doesn't have.




Just keep track of the other order too. Last time I sent for an exchange, I was able to order the same item while the item was on it's way, so the SA said they would just do a return on the original. Well, when the original was received, they started working on the replacement. I was looking at my orders and caught it so I called and they cancelled, but now it took some time to get my refund back.


----------



## RozEnix

nutsaboutcoach said:


> that is so crazy what they are doing to your orders.  I've been very lucky so far.  Of course now i just jinxed myself.  I have saffiano willia in elephant coming tomorrow.  Fingers crossed i get a good one - and not someone else's order.  Although......i wouldn't be sad if i ended up with your lavender by mistake, lol.  Just kidding....  I think....


ha ha ha ha


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> Just keep track of the other order too. Last time I sent for an exchange, I was able to order the same item while the item was on it's way, so the SA said they would just do a return on the original. Well, when the original was received, they started working on the replacement. I was looking at my orders and caught it so I called and they cancelled, but now it took some time to get my refund back.


Don't you worry, I am going to watch my orders like a hawk. Hey, maybe they will accidentally ship something free?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MaryBel said:


> Just keep track of the other order too. Last time I sent for an exchange, I was able to order the same item while the item was on it's way, so the SA said they would just do a return on the original. Well, when the original was received, they started working on the replacement. I was looking at my orders and caught it so I called and they cancelled, but now it took some time to get my refund back.


That is good to know.  I ordered a pebbled Toby shopper, returned it for a refund due to a small defect and ordered another one for the same Easy Pay while it was still available.  Because it takes so long for an exchange I did not want to take a chance.  The second one was even worse and was clearly a return.  I took a chance and did an exchange and I received the replacement yesterday.  I could not believe it...it was THE SAME BAG I returned the second time...no tag, the same wonky wristlet, the key leash wrapped in tissue, same wrinkled bottom and small gray dot on the bottom front left corner and a single piece of paper stuffed in the bag.  I called the Q right away and they were not sympathetic at all.  He finally agreed to refund the return fee.  Now to decide if I want to order a fourth time.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My "as is" Flo Chelsea's (Mushroom and Elephant) is out for delivery. I should have around 11:00a. I'm so nervous. They are both fairly new colors in this bag so I might be ok. I'm hoping the person just opened and decided it wasn't love and boxed them back up.  I wanted to video the unboxing because it's my first "as is" bags but not sure I can wait. I'm having them delivered to my job and may have to take them to the car and crack them open . [emoji16][emoji16]

Also, be on the lookout... I returned my new Elephant Flo Chelsea due to a stitching issue on one of the handles. Hopefully they don't put it as an "as is". You don't want that one, even at a discount.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Q is goofy. I checked my order last night and she accidentally ordered the Claremont Woven Embossed Perry in lavender. Um noooooo. I hurried and called again and they fixed it. I wonder what they will send me. I keep saying this is my last purchase from them but they have colors that even dooney.com doesn't have.




This is crazy. The Q has really been lacking lately in customer service and quality control. Good luck. I hope you get the right bag and it's a good one.


----------



## Twoboyz

LifeIsDucky said:


> That is good to know.  I ordered a pebbled Toby shopper, returned it for a refund due to a small defect and ordered another one for the same Easy Pay while it was still available.  Because it takes so long for an exchange I did not want to take a chance.  The second one was even worse and was clearly a return.  I took a chance and did an exchange and I received the replacement yesterday.  I could not believe it...it was THE SAME BAG I returned the second time...no tag, the same wonky wristlet, the key leash wrapped in tissue, same wrinkled bottom and small gray dot on the bottom front left corner and a single piece of paper stuffed in the bag.  I called the Q right away and they were not sympathetic at all.  He finally agreed to refund the return fee.  Now to decide if I want to order a fourth time.




This is awful. To get the same bag. [emoji107] I'm hoping the fourth time is the charm. You have to think how much more can go wrong. Good luck.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My "as is" Flo Chelsea's (Mushroom and Elephant) is out for delivery. I should have around 11:00a. I'm so nervous. They are both fairly new colors in this bag so I might be ok. I'm hoping the person just opened and decided it wasn't love and boxed them back up.  I wanted to video the unboxing because it's my first "as is" bags but not sure I can wait. I'm having them delivered to my job and may have to take them to the car and crack them open . [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Also, be on the lookout... I returned my new Elephant Flo Chelsea due to a stitching issue on one of the handles. Hopefully they don't put it as an "as is". You don't want that one, even at a discount.




Yay!!! I do t blame you. I don't think I'd be able to wait either. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> My "as is" Flo Chelsea's (Mushroom and Elephant) is out for delivery. I should have around 11:00a. I'm so nervous. They are both fairly new colors in this bag so I might be ok. I'm hoping the person just opened and decided it wasn't love and boxed them back up.  I wanted to video the unboxing because it's my first "as is" bags but not sure I can wait. I'm having them delivered to my job and may have to take them to the car and crack them open . [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Also, be on the lookout... I returned my new Elephant Flo Chelsea due to a stitching issue on one of the handles. Hopefully they don't put it as an "as is". You don't want that one, even at a discount.




Fingers crossed for you!  I wouldn't be able to wait either. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Saffiano Elephant Willa is out for delivery! Yay! But I have to wait until I get home this evening to see her. **sad face**


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan and NAC*:  fingers crossed that all your new handbags are winners.


*Pcan:*  you might be right about the colors... I know everyone is craving and raving about elephant and mushroom and oyster.  But those aren't even on my list.  Everyone has different color preferences,  and that's a good thing.   Hopefully that means you will get your treasures.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Delivered! And I am finally on my way home! Can't wait to see the color.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Delivered! And I am finally on my way home! Can't wait to see the color.




Me either!  [emoji7]


----------



## gatorgirl07

Tomorrow in am anxiously waiting for the woven claremont domed satchel in sage.  In have no green bags, and in am hoping that she will be an darker green....in cant wait!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Tomorrow in am anxiously waiting for the woven claremont domed satchel in sage.  In have no green bags, and in am hoping that she will be an darker green....in cant wait!




Is this the new one on QVC?  I was hoping someone would post pics soon. It looked very pretty on the oyster. Can't wait to hear what you think of it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Is this the new one on QVC?  I was hoping someone would post pics soon. It looked very pretty on the oyster. Can't wait to hear what you think of it.



Yes, it is the New one.  In cant weit for her to get here.  I can't believe I have to clean a classroom while she sits on the deck........


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yes, it is the New one.  In cant weit for her to get here.  I can't believe I have to clean a classroom while she sits on the deck........


 
Yikes!  That sounds like torture to me!  Can't wait to see a real life picture of the bag.  It looks really pretty on the site.


----------



## RozEnix

My Denim Buckley is supposed to come today, I just hope she is in good shape


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Tomorrow in am anxiously waiting for the woven claremont domed satchel in sage.  In have no green bags, and in am hoping that she will be an darker green....in cant wait!


 
GG, did your Sage satchel arrive yet?  Did I miss a reveal?  Off to check the mini reveal thread just in case.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stalking from afar because I'm out of town on business... My Black/Black Florentine Chelsea. I was hoping to catch one "as is" but it never popped up. [emoji20]. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I love when my UPS man comes - He is such EYE candy - I told him that !!!!!
Three boxes today


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love when my UPS man comes - He is such EYE candy - I told him that !!!!!
> Three boxes today




Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love when my UPS man comes - He is such EYE candy - I told him that !!!!!
> Three boxes today




Yay!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looking forward to pictures!


Of the UPS guy too!


----------



## Surfercisco

Waiting for UPS guy and sweating it a little bit.  Husband mentioned he was coming home early and I need to intercept the delivery!  I already cancelled an appointment this afternoon so I can "clean the house."  Oh, boy...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Surfercisco:*  did you manage to get your delivery before your hubby came home?


----------



## Surfercisco

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Surfercisco:*  did you manage to get your delivery before your hubby came home?



YES!!!  Husband called and said he would be home at his usual time after call.  The goods are safely tucked away in my closet.  Now I have to figure out a way to integrate them into my wardrobe, LOL


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Surfercisco said:


> YES!!!  Husband called and said he would be home at his usual time after call.  The goods are safely tucked away in my closet.  Now I have to figure out a way to integrate them into my wardrobe, LOL




Nice work gf!!! [emoji2][emoji2]. Lol


----------



## RozEnix

Surfercisco said:


> YES!!!  Husband called and said he would be home at his usual time after call.  The goods are safely tucked away in my closet.  Now I have to figure out a way to integrate them into my wardrobe, LOL


This sounds familiar.  Thank goodness my hubby has no clue what I have, and he would buy another big screen TV if he knew the price. He still looks for 10 dollar jeans.


----------



## Live It Up

Surfercisco said:


> YES!!!  Husband called and said he would be home at his usual time after call.  The goods are safely tucked away in my closet.  Now I have to figure out a way to integrate them into my wardrobe, LOL


LOL! Do you hide your handbag purchases from your husband? I never had that problem, since my dear, late husband used to buy me handbags all the time. I do feel a little guilty when I go out and purchase a new one, though. I've got tons of bags that my sweetie bought me that I have yet to use.


----------



## Surfercisco

Live It Up said:


> LOL! Do you hide your handbag purchases from your husband? I never had that problem, since my dear, late husband used to buy me handbags all the time. I do feel a little guilty when I go out and purchase a new one, though. I've got tons of bags that my sweetie bought me that I have yet to use.



This is the sweetest post.  Your late husband sounds like a marvelous man.


----------



## Live It Up

Surfercisco said:


> This is the sweetest post.  Your late husband sounds like a marvelous man.


Thank you. Yes, he was a wonderful, loving, funny, giving man. He never did anything halfway. He was always buying me stuff....like magnifying glasses. He went to the dollar store and bought every magnifying glass they had, so I wouldn't have to struggle to read fine print. He bought me my first Coach bag shortly after we were married. Then if he heard me telling someone that their purse was pretty, he'd go out and try to find the same one. And he'd buy more than one color. No special occasions...just "I love you" gifts. He's been gone 13 months now, and I miss him every second of every day. But I have plenty of wonderful memories to keep me smiling.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Live It Up:*  he sounds like a wonderful husband.  You were lucky to have him.  Glad you can enjoy the memories.  It's not easy to lose someone you love.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Thank you. Yes, he was a wonderful, loving, funny, giving man. He never did anything halfway. He was always buying me stuff....like magnifying glasses. He went to the dollar store and bought every magnifying glass they had, so I wouldn't have to struggle to read fine print. He bought me my first Coach bag shortly after we were married. Then if he heard me telling someone that their purse was pretty, he'd go out and try to find the same one. And he'd buy more than one color. No special occasions...just "I love you" gifts. He's been gone 13 months now, and I miss him every second of every day. But I have plenty of wonderful memories to keep me smiling.


 
What a lovely post. Your late husband sounds like such a dear.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Thank you. Yes, he was a wonderful, loving, funny, giving man. He never did anything halfway. He was always buying me stuff....like magnifying glasses. He went to the dollar store and bought every magnifying glass they had, so I wouldn't have to struggle to read fine print. He bought me my first Coach bag shortly after we were married. Then if he heard me telling someone that their purse was pretty, he'd go out and try to find the same one. And he'd buy more than one color. No special occasions...just "I love you" gifts. He's been gone 13 months now, and I miss him every second of every day. But I have plenty of wonderful memories to keep me smiling.




This melted my heart. [emoji173]&#65039;. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Live It Up

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Live It Up:*  he sounds like a wonderful husband.  You were lucky to have him.  Glad you can enjoy the memories.  It's not easy to lose someone you love.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a lovely post. Your late husband sounds like such a dear.





Twoboyz said:


> This melted my heart. [emoji173]&#65039;. I'm so sorry for your loss.



Thank you all. Hold tight to your loved ones. Tomorrow isn't promised to any of us.


----------



## Vicmarie

Live It Up said:


> Thank you. Yes, he was a wonderful, loving, funny, giving man. He never did anything halfway. He was always buying me stuff....like magnifying glasses. He went to the dollar store and bought every magnifying glass they had, so I wouldn't have to struggle to read fine print. He bought me my first Coach bag shortly after we were married. Then if he heard me telling someone that their purse was pretty, he'd go out and try to find the same one. And he'd buy more than one color. No special occasions...just "I love you" gifts. He's been gone 13 months now, and I miss him every second of every day. But I have plenty of wonderful memories to keep me smiling.




This is so beautiful . Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Vicmarie

This cutie will be making her way home to me soon !


----------



## Live It Up

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3036928
> 
> 
> This cutie will be making her way home to me soon !


Lucky you. I love green bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic*:  lovely color... is that Spearmint?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3036928
> 
> 
> This cutie will be making her way home to me soon !


 
Oh my...be still my heart!!  I can't wait to see reveal pics when you get her.


----------



## Vicmarie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vic*:  lovely color... is that Spearmint?




She is the bitsy bag in sea foam ! The Saffiano version of spearmint imo  

Thanks girls !!


----------



## Surfercisco

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3036928
> 
> 
> This cutie will be making her way home to me soon !



I love those bitsy bags!  Would you do mod shots when you get her?  

Used my new 'secret' bag today in plain sight. Husband actually had it on his lap while I was driving. He didn't even notice!  LOL!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

OK *Surfer*,  tell all.... which handbags did you get?   (If you posted already and I missed that,  I'm sorry).


----------



## Surfercisco

lavenderjunkie said:


> OK *Surfer*,  tell all.... which handbags did you get?   (If you posted already and I missed that,  I'm sorry).



Thanks for asking.  I bought from the large nylon pocket satchel and a black nylon satchel (very plain name) because I wanted something light to travel with.  They are both the old nylon which has less structure than the new.  I really like a little slouchy in my bags so this was good for me.  The black is a little plain but boy oh boy did it do exactly what I hoped for.

We took a road trip to see Andre Agassi and Pete Sampras play tennis.  The event got rained out and my bag got soaked.  My husband, who had no idea it was a new bag, even made a comment that he couldn't believe I was letting the vachetta get wet.  We were in a place where we had to walk a lot and it kept raining off and on all day.  The bag dried perfectly!  Hooray for Dooney and Bourke treated vachetta!!

Here are the bags- more practical that knock your socks off- but that was my purpose.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*surfer:*  glad the bags worked for you.  Those satchel styles are my favorite Dooney styles,  in any collection.  And I also prefer the trim to be colored,  not the untreated Vachetta,  because the darker trim doesn't show water marks.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Surfercisco said:


> Thanks for asking.  I bought from the large nylon pocket satchel and a black nylon satchel (very plain name) because I wanted something light to travel with.  They are both the old nylon which has less structure than the new.  I really like a little slouchy in my bags so this was good for me.  The black is a little plain but boy oh boy did it do exactly what I hoped for.
> 
> We took a road trip to see Andre Agassi and Pete Sampras play tennis.  The event got rained out and my bag got soaked.  My husband, who had no idea it was a new bag, even made a comment that he couldn't believe I was letting the vachetta get wet.  We were in a place where we had to walk a lot and it kept raining off and on all day.  The bag dried perfectly!  Hooray for Dooney and Bourke treated vachetta!!
> 
> Here are the bags- more practical that knock your socks off- but that was my purpose.



Hi S!

Congrats on your new bags!  I'm happy your bag survived the rain.  Both are great, lightweight travel bags.

Enjoy!


----------



## oldbaglover

Those nylon bags are really cute Surfer. So is the black pup who is trying to get in on the camera!


----------



## Surfercisco

oldbaglover said:


> Those nylon bags are really cute Surfer. So is the black pup who is trying to get in on the camera!



Thanks!  My black German Sherpherd thanks you too!  He hasn't left my side since I picked him up from the kennel...


----------



## Twoboyz

Surfercisco said:


> Thanks for asking.  I bought from the large nylon pocket satchel and a black nylon satchel (very plain name) because I wanted something light to travel with.  They are both the old nylon which has less structure than the new.  I really like a little slouchy in my bags so this was good for me.  The black is a little plain but boy oh boy did it do exactly what I hoped for.
> 
> 
> 
> We took a road trip to see Andre Agassi and Pete Sampras play tennis.  The event got rained out and my bag got soaked.  My husband, who had no idea it was a new bag, even made a comment that he couldn't believe I was letting the vachetta get wet.  We were in a place where we had to walk a lot and it kept raining off and on all day.  The bag dried perfectly!  Hooray for Dooney and Bourke treated vachetta!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the bags- more practical that knock your socks off- but that was my purpose.




They are very pretty. I love those colors. They are such work horses, yet beautiful at the same time. I'm glad everything worked out for you. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Surfercisco said:


> Thanks for asking.  I bought from the large nylon pocket satchel and a black nylon satchel (very plain name) because I wanted something light to travel with.  They are both the old nylon which has less structure than the new.  I really like a little slouchy in my bags so this was good for me.  The black is a little plain but boy oh boy did it do exactly what I hoped for.
> 
> We took a road trip to see Andre Agassi and Pete Sampras play tennis.  The event got rained out and my bag got soaked.  My husband, who had no idea it was a new bag, even made a comment that he couldn't believe I was letting the vachetta get wet.  We were in a place where we had to walk a lot and it kept raining off and on all day.  The bag dried perfectly!  Hooray for Dooney and Bourke treated vachetta!!
> 
> Here are the bags- more practical that knock your socks off- but that was my purpose.


Perfect workhouse bags!! Love the styles


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Denim Buckley has shipped and should be here tomorrow!  Happy Dance!!


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Buckley has shipped and should be here tomorrow!  Happy Dance!!


Yea!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> Yea!!


 
Thanks!  This will be my first drawstring bag, so I'm not sure how I will like her. This is not an as is bag, so fingers crossed I get a good one and not a return.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out.For.Delivery.  My favorite three words, lol. 

I ordered Miss Buckley while on the road on vacation, so chose regular shipping - since I wasn't sure if I'd be home to collect the box with earlier delivery.

It was so ironic.  There I was, rolling along on the road browsing on my ipad, and placed my order.  

The original EDD was this Friday the 3rd, but she's arriving today!  Happy Dance!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Sighhhhhhhhhhh.  No lovely Grey colored Florentine as-is satchel for me. UPS tracking states it was delivered to my door yesterday. I was home! Never heard a knock! Also never saw the person who stole my QVC box.  Mannnnnn, I watched the as-is list for months and months until a grey one popped up too...
On the flip side, QVC just gave a refund no questions asked.
But ladies......I really really wanted that one.


----------



## Surfercisco

BlazenHsss said:


> Sighhhhhhhhhhh.  No lovely Grey colored Florentine as-is satchel for me. UPS tracking states it was delivered to my door yesterday. I was home! Never heard a knock! Also never saw the person who stole my QVC box.  Mannnnnn, I watched the as-is list for months and months until a grey one popped up too...
> On the flip side, QVC just gave a refund no questions asked.
> But ladies......I really really wanted that one.



Terrible! terrible! terrible!  I am so sorry that this happened to you!   I am sure you were so looking forward to getting it too.  I hope it's just a delivery mistake...


----------



## BlazenHsss

Wait......WAIT!!
UPS just knocked on the door. They had delivered it to an entirely wrong building yesterday!
Whew!  Thought it was a goner!
Now I have to call QVC back and cancel my refund.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> Wait......WAIT!!
> UPS just knocked on the door. They had delivered it to an entirely wrong building yesterday!
> Whew!  Thought it was a goner!
> Now I have to call QVC back and cancel my refund.




I love happy endings! Yay!! Can't wait to see it. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out.For.Delivery.  My favorite three words, lol.
> 
> I ordered Miss Buckley while on the road on vacation, so chose regular shipping - since I wasn't sure if I'd be home to collect the box with earlier delivery.
> 
> It was so ironic.  There I was, rolling along on the road browsing on my ipad, and placed my order.
> 
> The original EDD was this Friday the 3rd, but she's arriving today!  Happy Dance!!




That's so great! I can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm waiting for my GILI Roma 3. The EDD is tomorrow and I decided to have this one delivered to work instead. I should have it before lunch. I'm so anxious to see this one IRL.


----------



## Surfercisco

BlazenHsss said:


> Wait......WAIT!!
> UPS just knocked on the door. They had delivered it to an entirely wrong building yesterday!
> Whew!  Thought it was a goner!
> Now I have to call QVC back and cancel my refund.



Hip Hip Hooray!!!     Now take pictures!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just checked my email and Miss Denim Buckley has been delivered! Yay! I'm headed home now, so stay tuned for a reveal.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I'm waiting for my GILI Roma 3. The EDD is tomorrow and I decided to have this one delivered to work instead. I should have it before lunch. I'm so anxious to see this one IRL.


I hope you love it! I ordered the lavender croco. It was beautiful but had such a terrible chemical smell. I tried to air it out for a week but sadly had to send back. I've ordered several G.I.L.I. bags in the past couple of years and had to send them all back because of that chemical smell.
I hope yours is perfect and look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## RozEnix

BlazenHsss said:


> Wait......WAIT!!
> UPS just knocked on the door. They had delivered it to an entirely wrong building yesterday!
> Whew!  Thought it was a goner!
> Now I have to call QVC back and cancel my refund.


Happy endings! Let's hope it is a good as is


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  This will be my first drawstring bag, so I'm not sure how I will like her. This is not an as is bag, so fingers crossed I get a good one and not a return.


You will love her. I bought my Buckley sight unseen which was my first drawstring and she is great. This one is special since you can carry her 3 ways and the string is in the inside of the bag instead of outside. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> I hope you love it! I ordered the lavender croco. It was beautiful but had such a terrible chemical smell. I tried to air it out for a week but sadly had to send back. I've ordered several G.I.L.I. bags in the past couple of years and had to send them all back because of that chemical smell.
> I hope yours is perfect and look forward to seeing pictures!




Hey there! [emoji4]  Thanks! I've been reading about the chemical smell. I hope I love this bag. I love the look of it. The last GILI bag I got had a musty smelling lining. It was the Milano TSV.  Hoping that's not there case with this one. I'm sorry your luck wasn't so good.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I'm waiting for my GILI Roma 3. The EDD is tomorrow and I decided to have this one delivered to work instead. I should have it before lunch. I'm so anxious to see this one IRL.


 
Can't wait to see it TB!!  So exciting!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm waiting,  not patiently, for my MK handbags from Macy's.   They shipped Monday but are in limbo.  UPS doesn't have an estimate on when they will be delivered because they haven't been scanned into the system yet.   Since they shipped them from Texas (don't ask me why???)  it will be
next week before I see them.   I'm not a happy camper.   And if they are coming from a store (??)  then I wonder what condition they will be in????


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm waiting,  not patiently, for my MK handbags from Macy's.   They shipped Monday but are in limbo.  UPS doesn't have an estimate on when they will be delivered because they haven't been scanned into the system yet.   Since they shipped them from Texas (don't ask me why???)  it will be
> next week before I see them.   I'm not a happy camper.   And if they are coming from a store (??)  then I wonder what condition they will be in????


 
Hey LJ!!  I started to order a MK from Macy's a couple weeks ago but ended up ordering straight from the MK site.  It only took me a couple days to get my bag being in Kentucky and they shipped from Ohio..  But I hope you get yours sooner then later and that the packaging is good.  Can't wait to see what you think of your bag..  which style did you get?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  I checked the MK site to see what the prices were before ordering from Macy's.  MK site had much higher prices so I went with Macy's.  But it's good to know that the service is fast at MK.  Just in case I see something else I must have.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  I checked the MK site to see what the prices were before ordering from Macy's.  MK site had much higher prices so I went with Macy's.  But it's good to know that the service is fast at MK.  Just in case I see something else I must have.


 
I totally get it!!  The only reason I ordered the Greenwich Satchel from the main site was the color I had been looking at dropped to 50% off so I had to snatch it up!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm waiting,  not patiently, for my MK handbags from Macy's.   They shipped Monday but are in limbo.  UPS doesn't have an estimate on when they will be delivered because they haven't been scanned into the system yet.   Since they shipped them from Texas (don't ask me why???)  it will be
> next week before I see them.   I'm not a happy camper.   And if they are coming from a store (??)  then I wonder what condition they will be in????




I am a very impatient person, so I hate waiting! I totally feel your pain. Their sense of urgency just does not seem to match ours.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> I totally get it!!  The only reason I ordered the Greenwich Satchel from the main site was the color I had been looking at dropped to 50% off so I had to snatch it up!




What color did you order? 

I just found a watermelon Greenwich for half off at another Dillards. I snatched that baby up fast!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am a very impatient person, so I hate waiting! I totally feel your pain. Their sense of urgency just does not seem to match ours.


 
No kidding NAC!  This is the reason I wish I had more places close by me that I could shop for Dooney and MK...  I hate waiting,  I'm an instant gratification kind of girl!


----------



## RozEnix

I did order the Oyster Pebbled Domed Satchel from Q that was on the last airing, she should be here tomorrow. 
One thing I have learned, if you add an extra 5 dollars for the faster shipping, the bags come within a week and not sometimes 2 or more. At least in my experience, worth the extra 5 bucks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> I did order the Oyster Pebbled Domed Satchel from Q that was on the last airing, she should be here tomorrow.
> One thing I have learned, if you add an extra 5 dollars for the faster shipping, the bags come within a week and not sometimes 2 or more. At least in my experience, worth the extra 5 bucks.



Yep, especially if on EP.  That 5 dollars can be spread out over 5 months... 

Anybody got loot coming???   I ordered from the Coach SAS but they are slower than molasses in January.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep, especially if on EP.  That 5 dollars can be spread out over 5 months...
> 
> Anybody got loot coming???   I ordered from the Coach SAS but they are *slower than molasses in January*.


 LOL


What did ya order _ I got a few things from there


----------



## RozEnix

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep, especially if on EP.  That 5 dollars can be spread out over 5 months...
> 
> Anybody got loot coming???   I ordered from the Coach SAS but they are slower than molasses in January.


I did end up ordering a Crimson Flo but used standard shipping instead of the fast because the delivery date was the same. Nope, should have spent the extra 5 because the delivery date was to be the 9th and it is still in process. Oh well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> What did ya order _ I got a few things from there



I finally broke down and got the Tatum tote in black, the soft-studs wallet in black, and the feather keyfob.   I was going to buy the teal Tatum but it sold out while I was hemming and hawing.  What did you buy, missy??   (I saw the tote you got for Ms. T. )


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> I did end up ordering a Crimson Flo but used standard shipping instead of the fast because the delivery date was the same. Nope, should have spent the extra 5 because the delivery date was to be the 9th and it is still in process. Oh well.



Dang.  I hate it when that happens.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Ya know, it is SO irritating to get mail at 9 PM.  Right now it is 6:30 PM and still no mail...three hours to go!

I don't get it...&#55357;&#56556;&#55357;&#56619;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am a very impatient person, so I hate waiting! I totally feel your pain. Their sense of urgency just does not seem to match ours.




Getting us our purses should be their number one priority!  How come it's not???

(Lol)

Keeping my sense of humor...better to laugh then cry...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My bag shipped today from DE. Yipppppie. Will be here tomorrow. Love living close. Get it next day!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

I help admin a Dooney group on Facebook , and the fellow admins came together and got me a very generous Dooney gift card . . This is what I ordered from the Fourth of July sale ... I am feeling so overwhelmed and happy and grateful ! I had been wanting this bag for so long !! 
Olivia Gretta satchel in navy and white . And a sanibel navy cosmetic case .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Pretty bag, lovely choice!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3063873
> 
> 
> I help admin a Dooney group on Facebook , and the fellow admins came together and got me a very generous Dooney gift card . . This is what I ordered from the Fourth of July sale ... I am feeling so overwhelmed and happy and grateful ! I had been wanting this bag for so long !!
> Olivia Gretta satchel in navy and white . And a sanibel navy cosmetic case .


Wow!
What a wonderful group of ladies!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My bag shipped today from DE. Yipppppie. Will be here tomorrow. Love living close. Get it next day!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3063873
> 
> 
> I help admin a Dooney group on Facebook , and the fellow admins came together and got me a very generous Dooney gift card . . This is what I ordered from the Fourth of July sale ... I am feeling so overwhelmed and happy and grateful ! I had been wanting this bag for so long !!
> Olivia Gretta satchel in navy and white . And a sanibel navy cosmetic case .



Wow, great choices Vic!   Very pretty stuff.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3063873
> 
> 
> I help admin a Dooney group on Facebook , and the fellow admins came together and got me a very generous Dooney gift card . . This is what I ordered from the Fourth of July sale ... I am feeling so overwhelmed and happy and grateful ! I had been wanting this bag for so long !!
> Olivia Gretta satchel in navy and white . And a sanibel navy cosmetic case .




Nice to have friends, isn't it?  They know just what to get you as a gift... Congrats, darling! [emoji4][emoji519]


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3063873
> 
> 
> I help admin a Dooney group on Facebook , and the fellow admins came together and got me a very generous Dooney gift card . . This is what I ordered from the Fourth of July sale ... I am feeling so overwhelmed and happy and grateful ! I had been wanting this bag for so long !!
> Olivia Gretta satchel in navy and white . And a sanibel navy cosmetic case .


I am so happy for you, love the goodies, have you moved in already?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

One of my orders of Dooney handbags has been lost by UPS.  Originally supposed to be delivered Friday,  then delivery moved to Monday.  But the last scan was last Thursday.  UPS is now searching for the box.   How can they lose a box that big?   I am not happy.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> One of my orders of Dooney handbags has been lost by UPS.  Originally supposed to be delivered Friday,  then delivery moved to Monday.  But the last scan was last Thursday.  UPS is now searching for the box.   How can they lose a box that big?   I am not happy.



OH NO !! I am so sorry LJ, I pray you get a good news update tomorrow and the box will be found in perfect condition


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> One of my orders of Dooney handbags has been lost by UPS.  Originally supposed to be delivered Friday,  then delivery moved to Monday.  But the last scan was last Thursday.  UPS is now searching for the box.   How can they lose a box that big?   I am not happy.


Oh no, I don't blame you LJ. Perhaps they did not "lose" it. I hope that is not the case.

Are there many in the same box? Yikes!


----------



## BlazenHsss

lavenderjunkie said:


> One of my orders of Dooney handbags has been lost by UPS.  Originally supposed to be delivered Friday,  then delivery moved to Monday.  But the last scan was last Thursday.  UPS is now searching for the box.   How can they lose a box that big?   I am not happy.


Yike!!  Do you know which one it was?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Di 623 said:


> I'm waiting on guitar strings and vitamins, lol. No bags for a while, or hubby might kill me, haha.




Ok wait hold up...this blue is TDF...what color is this???


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> One of my orders of Dooney handbags has been lost by UPS.  Originally supposed to be delivered Friday,  then delivery moved to Monday.  But the last scan was last Thursday.  UPS is now searching for the box.   How can they lose a box that big?   I am not happy.



They need to find it.  I have had this happen, several times.  One time the ding dongs sent the package back to me.  The other time it disappeared then reappeared a week later.

Is it possible it was taken off your porch?  Was this an order directly from Dooney?

Did y'all hear about the thugs following the UPS truck?  He would put package on porch...and they would go right behind him and pick it up...

I order purses from PM and twice now my purses that were sent two day priority mail (what a joke that is) were marked "delivered" but did not come until the next day's mail.  Anyone know why?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MaryBel said:


> Was waiting for a Zip Flag foldover in chesnut but got delivered yesterday. So now, just waiting for some WEN in Lavender I ordered last week.
> 
> 
> Here's my bag.



How do you like that Wen?  Win with Wen!  What say you?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3063873
> 
> 
> I help admin a Dooney group on Facebook , and the fellow admins came together and got me a very generous Dooney gift card . . This is what I ordered from the Fourth of July sale ... I am feeling so overwhelmed and happy and grateful ! I had been wanting this bag for so long !!
> Olivia Gretta satchel in navy and white . And a sanibel navy cosmetic case .



That's so nice of them! Beautiful bags you chose.  I love that Olivia.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> One of my orders of Dooney handbags has been lost by UPS.  Originally supposed to be delivered Friday,  then delivery moved to Monday.  But the last scan was last Thursday.  UPS is now searching for the box.   How can they lose a box that big?   I am not happy.



I'm so sorry LJ. This is so frustrating.  I hope they find it, and soon! Please keep us posted.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> One of my orders of Dooney handbags has been lost by UPS.  Originally supposed to be delivered Friday,  then delivery moved to Monday.  But the last scan was last Thursday.  UPS is now searching for the box.   How can they lose a box that big?   I am not happy.



Oh NO!     I hope they locate your package, LJ.   Which bag(s) are lost?  

I'm waiting on Mr. Brown Shorts to deliver my MK hobo from the Nordie's sale.  I bought it for the merlot color, thinking that I didn't have a wine colored hobo.  I totally FORGOT about my bordeaux logo lock.     So, not sure if the MK will be staying, haha.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Well,  they still haven't located the box with my Dooney handbags.  It was coming from WA and made it as far east as PA where it seems to have disappeared.    I live in a doorman building,  so all packages are signed for and kept in a locked closet.  But it's not a delivery issue... UPS doesn't know what happened... they are investigating.  Will take them about a week before they declare it a lost package and start the credit process.   I don't know if the credit goes to the store which shipped the package or to me.  Guess we will find out.  Meanwhile,  I'll need to call my CC company to dispute the charge.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

A shining example of post office incompetence.  I am in Texas, this is from California:


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Well,  they still haven't located the box with my Dooney handbags.  It was coming from WA and made it as far east as PA where it seems to have disappeared.    I live in a doorman building,  so all packages are signed for and kept in a locked closet.  But it's not a delivery issue... UPS doesn't know what happened... they are investigating.  Will take them about a week before they declare it a lost package and start the credit process.   I don't know if the credit goes to the store which shipped the package or to me.  Guess we will find out.  Meanwhile,  I'll need to call my CC company to dispute the charge.



   Ugh, so annoying.  Sorry LJ.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*EOTL*:  looks like priority is just a marketing term.   Doesn't seem to mean much in reality.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

SandraElle said:


> Me, too!
> 
> After too many stressful days of waiting for 7pm home delivery, I wised up and am now using my office address for shipments. Yeah, I catch hell from my co-workers because they know what the QVC/Macy's/D&B boxes contain, but I get them around 10am.



I have found co-workers to be the biggest haters on the planet.


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> They need to find it.  I have had this happen, several times.  One time the ding dongs sent the package back to me.  The other time it disappeared then reappeared a week later.
> 
> Is it possible it was taken off your porch?  Was this an order directly from Dooney?
> 
> Did y'all hear about the thugs following the UPS truck?  He would put package on porch...and they would go right behind him and pick it up...
> 
> I order purses from PM and twice now my purses that were sent two day priority mail (what a joke that is) were marked "delivered" but did not come until the next day's mail.  Anyone know why?


It was probably delivered to you local Post Office and not actually delivered to your door. That happened to me not too long ago on a Friday and I received it the next Monday.


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3063873
> 
> 
> I help admin a Dooney group on Facebook , and the fellow admins came together and got me a very generous Dooney gift card . . This is what I ordered from the Fourth of July sale ... I am feeling so overwhelmed and happy and grateful ! I had been wanting this bag for so long !!
> Olivia Gretta satchel in navy and white . And a sanibel navy cosmetic case .


That is so nice,a nd great choices!


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> One of my orders of Dooney handbags has been lost by UPS.  Originally supposed to be delivered Friday,  then delivery moved to Monday.  But the last scan was last Thursday.  UPS is now searching for the box.   How can they lose a box that big?   I am not happy.


That is horrible! 
Can you reorder the bag? Or was this a rare find? 
Hopefully the UPS will come through and find it for you. Maybe it got lost in the truck.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Well,  they still haven't located the box with my Dooney handbags.  It was coming from WA and made it as far east as PA where it seems to have disappeared.    I live in a doorman building,  so all packages are signed for and kept in a locked closet.  But it's not a delivery issue... UPS doesn't know what happened... they are investigating.  Will take them about a week before they declare it a lost package and start the credit process.   I don't know if the credit goes to the store which shipped the package or to me.  Guess we will find out.  Meanwhile,  I'll need to call my CC company to dispute the charge.


Oh that is so disappointing ........I hope you do end up getting your bags.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Well,  they still haven't located the box with my Dooney handbags.  It was coming from WA and made it as far east as PA where it seems to have disappeared.    I live in a doorman building,  so all packages are signed for and kept in a locked closet.  But it's not a delivery issue... UPS doesn't know what happened... they are investigating.  Will take them about a week before they declare it a lost package and start the credit process.   I don't know if the credit goes to the store which shipped the package or to me.  Guess we will find out.  Meanwhile,  I'll need to call my CC company to dispute the charge.


 
Oh no, that's horrible. Sorry to hear this LJ!
Have you heard anything back?


In the meantime, have you called the store that send it and check if they have replacements in case you need to re-order them? I'm wondering if maybe they would be nice and put them on hold for you for a few days in case your box is not found.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Well,  the good news is that UPS says it has located my package.   The bad news is that they have shipped it back to Seattle.  They claim that is their procedure for lost packages,  to return them to the shipper once they are found.   Soooooo..... while the package was found within a few hundred miles of me on the East coast,  is now headed back cross country with an estimated arrival of next Wed in Seattle.


I need to have the store check the handbags over to be sure they haven't been damaged going cross country twice.  Then if they are ok,  they can reship them to me.   Some of the bags would be hard to find at this date as they are probably no longer being made in those colors,  although the styles aren't that old.  And they were really good buys. 

  R/W/B sale or clearance.


No happy ending yet.... but it's still possible.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Well,  the good news is that UPS says it has located my package.   The bad news is that they have shipped it back to Seattle.  They claim that is their procedure for lost packages,  to return them to the shipper once they are found.   Soooooo..... while the package was found within a few hundred miles of me on the East coast,  is now headed back cross country with an estimated arrival of next Wed in Seattle.
> 
> 
> I need to have the store check the handbags over to be sure they haven't been damaged going cross country twice.  Then if they are ok,  they can reship them to me.   Some of the bags would be hard to find at this date as they are probably no longer being made in those colors,  although the styles aren't that old.  And they were really good buys.
> 
> R/W/B sale or clearance.
> 
> 
> No happy ending yet.... but it's still possible.



How stupid is that???   I don't know why the package wouldn't just continue on its way, as ADDRESSED.   Sorry, LJ.   I hope you finally receive your new loot.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Well,  the good news is that UPS says it has located my package.   The bad news is that they have shipped it back to Seattle.  They claim that is their procedure for lost packages,  to return them to the shipper once they are found.   Soooooo..... while the package was found within a few hundred miles of me on the East coast,  is now headed back cross country with an estimated arrival of next Wed in Seattle.
> 
> 
> I need to have the store check the handbags over to be sure they haven't been damaged going cross country twice.  Then if they are ok,  they can reship them to me.   Some of the bags would be hard to find at this date as they are probably no longer being made in those colors,  although the styles aren't that old.  And they were really good buys.
> 
> R/W/B sale or clearance.
> 
> 
> No happy ending yet.... but it's still possible.


 
I agree with Sarah! I don't see why they wouldn't just continue to its destination and if it definitely needs to go back to Seattle and then back to you , send it next day each time. I would call UPS and complain.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Well,  the good news is that UPS says it has located my package.   The bad news is that they have shipped it back to Seattle.  They claim that is their procedure for lost packages,  to return them to the shipper once they are found.   Soooooo..... while the package was found within a few hundred miles of me on the East coast,  is now headed back cross country with an estimated arrival of next Wed in Seattle.
> 
> 
> I need to have the store check the handbags over to be sure they haven't been damaged going cross country twice.  Then if they are ok,  they can reship them to me.   Some of the bags would be hard to find at this date as they are probably no longer being made in those colors,  although the styles aren't that old.  And they were really good buys.
> 
> R/W/B sale or clearance.
> 
> 
> No happy ending yet.... but it's still possible.




Well  glad they found it since the bags would be hard to find again, but WTH?! Shipping them back to the shipper is crazy! How frustrating.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh NO!     I hope they locate your package, LJ.   Which bag(s) are lost?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on Mr. Brown Shorts to deliver my MK hobo from the Nordie's sale.  I bought it for the merlot color, thinking that I didn't have a wine colored hobo.  I totally FORGOT about my bordeaux logo lock.     So, not sure if the MK will be staying, haha.




Ooohhh, I need to go check out the non Dooney favorites thread! It sounds pretty. That's so funny! I remember you wore that Bordeaux logo lock for a long time when you  got it. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

In the continuing saga of my 'lost' package.... UPS tracking now shows it arrived back in WA and is headed back to the east coast.  So either the tracking or the info from CS is wrong,  or likely both.  I wonder what condition the handbags will be in when I finally get them???


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh, I need to go check out the non Dooney favorites thread! It sounds pretty. That's so funny! I remember you wore that Bordeaux logo lock for a long time when you  got it. [emoji4]



Yeah, I had handbag amnesia.  :weird:   LOL.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> In the continuing saga of my 'lost' package.... UPS tracking now shows it arrived back in WA and is headed back to the east coast.  So either the tracking or the info from CS is wrong,  or likely both.  I wonder what condition the handbags will be in when I finally get them???



How maddening, LJ.  Hopefully the bags will be fine; you know Dooneys are sturdy!   Recently I decided to return a Coach Circle Hobo because I decided it wasn't for me with the black interior (and I wanted another dufflette instead )   I boxed it up and used the store's return label on the box.   When the UPS guy made a delivery to my house I handed the box to him.

Well, a couple of days later and that package is not in the system.  Hmmmm.  Wonder who's carrying my Circle Hobo today??   Of course I have no proof that I handed him the box, so I'm probably screwed.   It's always something.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Sarah*:  I always take a UPS or USPS return label package to the UPS store or Post Office to be scanned into the system.   I just don't trust the system not to misplace things. That is based upon sad experiences.  I hope your package turns up.  I know with USPS return labels it sometimes takes a week before they actually process them because they are bulk shipped by a different carrier.


These kinds of shipping problems can really kill the urge to buy more.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I have purchased a large collar with a bell.  I instructed my mailman to wear it, and he got offended!  It is a really nice collar, too, I paid a hundred bucks for it at a BD/SM shop!  It is blue, which matches his uniform shirt, and the bell is sterling silver.  It is super nice and I took my time to get just the right one.

People are really SO freakin' SENSITIVE!  I want to hear him coming and the collar is the perfect solution.

Any thoughts on how I can get him to wear it?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MiaBorsa said:


> How maddening, LJ.  Hopefully the bags will be fine; you know Dooneys are sturdy!   Recently I decided to return a Coach Circle Hobo because I decided it wasn't for me with the black interior (and I wanted another dufflette instead )   I boxed it up and used the store's return label on the box.   When the UPS guy made a delivery to my house I handed the box to him.
> 
> Well, a couple of days later and that package is not in the system.  Hmmmm.  Wonder who's carrying my Circle Hobo today??   Of course I have no proof that I handed him the box, so I'm probably screwed.   It's always something.



Your mailman's mother or gf now has a super nice Coach Hobo.  Ppl call me cynical, though...

Sorry your hobo is MIA! &#128543;


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I have purchased a large collar with a bell.  I instructed my mailman to wear it, and he got offended!  It is a really nice collar, too, I paid a hundred bucks for it at a BD/SM shop!  It is blue, which matches his uniform shirt, and the bell is sterling silver.  It is super nice and I took my time to get just the right one.
> 
> People are really SO freakin' SENSITIVE!  I want to hear him coming and the collar is the perfect solution.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I can get him to wear it?


Well, the problem is.....postal workers cannot accept gifts over $20. Solution: find a cheaper bell.


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I have purchased a large collar with a bell.  I instructed my mailman to wear it, and he got offended!  It is a really nice collar, too, I paid a hundred bucks for it at a BD/SM shop!  It is blue, which matches his uniform shirt, and the bell is sterling silver.  It is super nice and I took my time to get just the right one.
> 
> People are really SO freakin' SENSITIVE!  I want to hear him coming and the collar is the perfect solution.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I can get him to wear it?


I bet he'd wear it if he was unconscious.  Muahahahaaa


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> I bet he'd wear it if he was unconscious.  Muahahahaaa



Oh you NAUGHTY little thing!  Why didn't I think of that?  Sick minds and all that. 

Ok, crushed Ambien/Xanax and a cold glass of lemonade ready for Monday.  Your mail might be late, but you'll hear it coming.

(Lol)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, the problem is.....postal workers cannot accept gifts over $20. Solution: find a cheaper bell.



And you know this why?  :worthy:


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> And you know this why?  :worthy:


:giggles: Um, I don't work for USPS but during the holiday season, we are nice to our mailman and try to find an appropriate gift.

Here's the official policy: Employee Tipping and Gift-Receiving Policy

All postal employees, including carriers, must comply with the Standards of Ethical Conduct for Employees of the Executive Branch. Under these federal regulations, carriers are permitted to accept a gift worth $20 or less from a customer per occasion, such as Christmas. However, cash and cash equivalents, such as checks or gift cards that can be exchanged for cash, must never be accepted in any amount. Furthermore, no employee may accept more than $50 worth of gifts from any one customer in any one calendar year period.

So, a cheaper bell would be in compliance.  Ring-a-Ding-Ding....problem solved.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Sarah*:  I always take a UPS or USPS return label package to the UPS store or Post Office to be scanned into the system.   I just don't trust the system not to misplace things. That is based upon sad experiences.  I hope your package turns up.  I know with USPS return labels it sometimes takes a week before they actually process them because they are bulk shipped by a different carrier.
> 
> 
> These kinds of shipping problems can really kill the urge to buy more.





eyeoftheleopard said:


> Your mailman's mother or gf now has a super nice Coach Hobo.  Ppl call me cynical, though...
> 
> Sorry your hobo is MIA! &#128543;



Well, apparently my package was found as it now shows as "delivered."   All's well that ends well!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Sarah*:  good news.


----------



## RozEnix

I caved. I wanted a pure white bag and ordered a Logo Lock. I was going to attempt an as is, but with so many people keeping the accessories, I decided to just go the easy pay way. Now to wait for a white Saffiano Bitsy to be discounted somewheres. I don't even want to talk about the new Flos coming out.


----------



## BlazenHsss

I'm stalking an eBay large natural Flo never been worn...I don't know. Hmmmm. Yes? No? How much is to much? Nnghh!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

RozEnix said:


> I caved. I wanted a pure white bag and ordered a Logo Lock. I was going to attempt an as is, but with so many people keeping the accessories, I decided to just go the easy pay way. Now to wait for a white Saffiano Bitsy to be discounted somewheres. I don't even want to talk about the new Flos coming out.



Can we talk about the new Flos coming out?

Y'all are supposed to be my friends and I have heard NUTTIN 'bout THIS...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> I'm stalking an eBay large natural Flo never been worn...I don't know. Hmmmm. Yes? No? How much is to much? Nnghh!



I say...YES! &#128519;


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I say...YES! &#128519;


Where were you doing the Ostrich Satchel and Glove leather threads woman??
I'm also stalking a large natural Flo from Postmark, but, these ladies don't seem to ever answer their messages!!


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Can we talk about the new Flos coming out?
> 
> Y'all are supposed to be my friends and I have heard NUTTIN 'bout THIS...


Check out the Florentine Clubhouse and Glove Leather Satchel threads. Info is in both of these, but most is speculation right now. 
Q stated that they are retiring the Flo satchel last week, that is why they are on clearance. They were sold out during the program, but few colors keep popping up daily.


----------



## MrsKC

My elephant satchel is out for delivery.....I will report back .


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> My elephant satchel is out for delivery.....I will report back .


Yea for delivery.


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> My elephant satchel is out for delivery.....I will report back .


Ooohhhhhhh, Elephant!


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> My elephant satchel is out for delivery.....I will report back .



Good grief, where is Mr. Brown Pants, he must get here before DH!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Good grief, where is Mr. Brown Pants, he must get here before DH!!!!!!!



Don't you just HATE IT when they are late???   My black Coach got here at 9:15 p.m. last night; I was about to freak.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

In the continuing sage of my 'lost' package,  the box of handbags has returned to the east coast.   So far it has gone cross country 3 times.   I wonder if it gets 'miles' on someones credit card???   Anyway, it's now within 100 miles of my house and due for deliver tomorrow.   We will see if it arrives and what condition it's in.   Fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Don't you just HATE IT when they are late???   My black Coach got here at 9:15 p.m. last night; I was about to freak.


9 pm....oh my gosh....I had no idea they delivered that late! It should not be allowed!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> In the continuing sage of my 'lost' package,  the box of handbags has returned to the east coast.   So far it has gone cross country 3 times.   I wonder if it gets 'miles' on someones credit card???   Anyway, it's now within 100 miles of my house and due for deliver tomorrow.   We will see if it arrives and what condition it's in.   Fingers crossed.



Ok, fingers crossed and what a test of your patience, LJ. One more day


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> In the continuing sage of my 'lost' package,  the box of handbags has returned to the east coast.   So far it has gone cross country 3 times.   I wonder if it gets 'miles' on someones credit card???   Anyway, it's now within 100 miles of my house and due for deliver tomorrow.   We will see if it arrives and what condition it's in.   Fingers crossed.



Holy cow.  I hope those dang bags are worth the wait, LJ!!   Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks Sarah.  There is one true treasure in the box... a white Florentine twisted strap hobo,  purchased during the r/w/b extra 25% off sale. 

  That's the one bag I'll really miss if I don't get the package.   The others I like and want,  but not as badly as the Florentine.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks Sarah.  There is one true treasure in the box... a white Florentine twisted strap hobo,  purchased during the r/w/b extra 25% off sale.
> 
> That's the one bag I'll really miss if I don't get the package.   The others I like and want,  but not as badly as the Florentine.


LJ, I am so excited over the arrival of this package that I want to drive there myself to see them.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> Where were you doing the Ostrich Satchel and Glove leather threads woman??
> I'm also stalking a large natural Flo from Postmark, but, these ladies don't seem to ever answer their messages!!



Persistence and charm, my friend, that will help you over on POshmark.  I have scored KILLER deals over there and when I say killer:

Happy Bag-$35
Tiony leather Hobo-$35
Vintage cream Dover -$40
Vintage drawstring in red-$45

Just a few examples!

If you have the time it is worth your time to shop on PM!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks Sarah.  There is one true treasure in the box... a white Florentine twisted strap hobo,  purchased during the r/w/b extra 25% off sale.
> 
> That's the one bag I'll really miss if I don't get the package.   The others I like and want,  but not as badly as the Florentine.




Just glad it didn't "disappear" as in not found and never gonna be found!


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Persistence and charm, my friend, that will help you over on POshmark.  I have scored KILLER deals over there and when I say killer:
> 
> Happy Bag-$35
> Tiony leather Hobo-$35
> Vintage cream Dover -$40
> Vintage drawstring in red-$45
> 
> Just a few examples!
> 
> If you have the time it is worth your time to shop on PM!


I mean seriously. No. One. Answers.
The ones that do are selling theirs for like $500 or exactly retail price.
I literally have work bonus money in my hand for a large natural. And No. Answers.


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> I mean seriously. No. One. Answers.
> The ones that do are selling theirs for like $500 or exactly retail price.
> I literally have work bonus money in my hand for a large natural. And No. Answers.



Did you try checking the outlets for the bag?


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> Did you try checking the outlets for the bag?


Not yet. I was thinking of trying the help of a personal shopper.
I have my eye on an EBay listing, if it doesn't pan out, then outlet calling is next on my list.
Might wait for another sale though....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The next exciting chapter in my 'lost' package.   It arrived at my local depot at around 2am this morning.  BUT.... it doesn't show out for delivery, even though today is the scheduled (that is, rescheduled) delivery date.   So we will see what happens.
There is no point in calling UPS,  all they do is read the tracking info that is online.  And there doesn't seem to be any way to reach the local depot by phone.
So,  once again,  it's wait and see.
Thanks to all for providing a sounding board as I vent my frustration.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> The next exciting chapter in my 'lost' package.   It arrived at my local depot at around 2am this morning.  BUT.... it doesn't show out for delivery, even though today is the scheduled (that is, rescheduled) delivery date.   So we will see what happens.
> There is no point in calling UPS,  all they do is read the tracking info that is online.  And there doesn't seem to be any way to reach the local depot by phone.
> So,  once again,  it's wait and see.
> Thanks to all for providing a sounding board as I vent my frustration.



I hope you get your package, LJ.   And next time you go to your local UPS depot, ask them for their phone number.   I did that a few years ago, and now if I have a problem I just call them direct.  (Like when my Circle Hobo didn't show up in the system when I handed it to the driver last week.   Talking to them directly seems to get much better results.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Good advice Sarah.
I called UPS and they said the package is on the truck and they don't know why the tracking system isn't showing it.  
The wait continues.......


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Good advice Sarah.
> I called UPS and they said the package is on the truck and they don't know why the tracking system isn't showing it.
> The wait continues.......




Hey LJ!
Hopefully you will get your bags today and they will be in perfect condition!
They (UPS) should give you free shipping for a year for all the aggravation. They take the fun out of shopping!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> I mean seriously. No. One. Answers.
> The ones that do are selling theirs for like $500 or exactly retail price.
> I literally have work bonus money in my hand for a large natural. And No. Answers.



I think I found that gorgeous Flo.  You might ended up dodging a bullet.  She hustles her customers to pay with PayPal and cheat PM out of their cut.

Some have no scruples about such conduct, but I think it crappy to help yourself to THEIR website and THEIR customers.  If you can't afford the five bucks shipping and the cut they take don't shop there.  

Having an umbrella of protection over me when it rains is REAL nice!  We all know sometimes packages disappear simply because they were never shipped, or if they were you open the box and it is an old t shirt. &#128230;&#9748;&#65039;

Judge Judy is my hero:  don't pee on my leg and tell me it's raining!

@lavender we are all waiting with bated breath to hear an update!


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I think I found that gorgeous Flo.  You might ended up dodging a bullet.  She hustles her customers to pay with PayPal and cheat PM out of their cut.
> 
> Some have no scruples about such conduct, but I think it crappy to help yourself to THEIR website and THEIR customers.  If you can't afford the five bucks shipping and the cut they take don't shop there.
> 
> Having an umbrella of protection over me when it rains is REAL nice!  We all know sometimes packages disappear simply because they were never shipped, or if they were you open the box and it is an old t shirt. &#128230;&#9748;&#65039;
> 
> Judge Judy is my hero:  don't pee on my leg and tell me it's raining!
> 
> @lavender we are all waiting with bated breath to hear an update!


Honestly, if it's going to be natural Flo, I'm looking for a new or virtually used a few times bag so that I can enjoy it patina. That's the whole point!!  This might be date telling me to wait until Fall.

....and LJ, I'm waiting with bated breath! You have until 9 pm, yes?


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Good advice Sarah.
> I called UPS and they said the package is on the truck and they don't know why the tracking system isn't showing it.
> The wait continues.......


On the truck....as in coming today?......


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YES!   The UPS truck delivered my box of handbags.   The ones I ordered 7/2.  And,  all the handbags were in good condition.   The box was a little bashed,  but the handbags were well stuffed and came thru without a problem.  

  Thanks everyone for your moral support.


My box of wandering handbags:
-white Florentine twisted strap hobo
-denim Samba small satchel
-cranberry Saffiano zip zip
-turquoise Saffiano zip zip
-cobalt pebble leather zip zip.


Now I have to find places to put them all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> YES!   The UPS truck delivered my box of handbags.   The ones I ordered 7/2.  And,  all the handbags were in good condition.   The box was a little bashed,  but the handbags were well stuffed and came thru without a problem.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your moral support.
> 
> 
> My box of wandering handbags:
> -white Florentine twisted strap hobo
> -denim Samba small satchel
> -cranberry Saffiano zip zip
> -turquoise Saffiano zip zip
> -cobalt pebble leather zip zip.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find places to put them all.



Wow, great haul LJ!   I'm glad they all finally made it and are in good condition.  Congrats.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks Sarah.  The waiting was hard,  but it was worth it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> YES!   The UPS truck delivered my box of handbags.   The ones I ordered 7/2.  And,  all the handbags were in good condition.   The box was a little bashed,  but the handbags were well stuffed and came thru without a problem.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your moral support.
> 
> 
> My box of wandering handbags:
> -white Florentine twisted strap hobo
> -denim Samba small satchel
> -cranberry Saffiano zip zip
> -turquoise Saffiano zip zip
> -cobalt pebble leather zip zip.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find places to put them all.


Great news LJ! So let's hear about that hobo. Is it as gorgeous as you thought?


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> YES!   The UPS truck delivered my box of handbags.   The ones I ordered 7/2.  And,  all the handbags were in good condition.   The box was a little bashed,  but the handbags were well stuffed and came thru without a problem.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your moral support.
> 
> 
> My box of wandering handbags:
> -white Florentine twisted strap hobo
> -denim Samba small satchel
> -cranberry Saffiano zip zip
> -turquoise Saffiano zip zip
> -cobalt pebble leather zip zip.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find places to put them all.



Finally, the three week delivery saga is over! So glad your new lovelies were in perfect condition. Now, find them as spot and get them in the rotation!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I like the white Florentine twisted strap hobo very much.  But it doesn't look like any other Florentine leather bag I have.  (And I have quite a few.)  


The leather is a small pebble leather in an eggshell white,  not a paper white.  The trim is the midtone brown, as expected.  I have 2 other twisted strap hobos and the leather on those is very smooth but not soft.  This one is pebbled but soft.  I find it hard to tell the white Flo twisted strap hobo apart from the Dillen II white satchel I have.... the trim is very similar,  the leather is the same color, both have the green suede inside.


Don't read any disappointment into my comments.  They are just observations.  I know that every piece of Florentine leather is different,  and this bag is good.  The leather is thick, soft, and nice looking.   I'm hoping the pebbling of the leather will keep the bag a little cleaner.  I know that there is nothing done by Dooney to make the Flo leather water or dirt resistant.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I like the white Florentine twisted strap hobo very much.  But it doesn't look like any other Florentine leather bag I have.  (And I have quite a few.)
> 
> 
> The leather is a small pebble leather in an eggshell white,  not a paper white.  The trim is the midtone brown, as expected.  I have 2 other twisted strap hobos and the leather on those is very smooth but not soft.  This one is pebbled but soft.  I find it hard to tell the white Flo twisted strap hobo apart from the Dillen II white satchel I have.... the trim is very similar,  the leather is the same color, both have the green suede inside.
> 
> 
> Don't read any disappointment into my comments.  They are just observations.  I know that every piece of Florentine leather is different,  and this bag is good.  The leather is thick, soft, and nice looking.   I'm hoping the pebbling of the leather will keep the bag a little cleaner.  I know that there is nothing done by Dooney to make the Flo leather water or dirt resistant.


Thanks LJ. I do love how those bags look. Can I assume they puddle when unstuffed? I imagine a purse organizer would help it stand up on its own....correct?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  The twisted strap hobo doesn't puddle,  the leather is thick and the construction helps keep the shape.  But with the handle on top,  it will tip over if not filled.  I usually use a purse organizer in my other twisted strap hobos because they are tall, N/S handbags and digging around to find things makes me nuts.  The purse organizer keeps the shape of the bag and the organization makes me happier.


----------



## Surfercisco

lavenderjunkie said:


> Good advice Sarah.
> I called UPS and they said the package is on the truck and they don't know why the tracking system isn't showing it.
> The wait continues.......



We're waiting with you!!!  Show pics when you get your package, please!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks LJ. I do love how those bags look. Can I assume they puddle when unstuffed? I imagine a purse organizer would help it stand up on its own....correct?



Hi YD, I have a flo twist strap in chestnut.  She does not puddle but she won't stand up by herself. If you want a pic let me know.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> YES!   The UPS truck delivered my box of handbags.   The ones I ordered 7/2.  And,  all the handbags were in good condition.   The box was a little bashed,  but the handbags were well stuffed and came thru without a problem.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your moral support.
> 
> 
> My box of wandering handbags:
> -white Florentine twisted strap hobo
> -denim Samba small satchel
> -cranberry Saffiano zip zip
> -turquoise Saffiano zip zip
> -cobalt pebble leather zip zip.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find places to put them all.


 
Hi GF!
I'm so happy to hear your package finally made it to you and that all bags were in good condition! Finally you can enjoy them!


I can't believe it took 20 days. That's not acceptable at all. I whine with the one week delivery time it takes to get things from the east coast here. I would be so mad with any time more than that!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  The twisted strap hobo doesn't puddle,  the leather is thick and the construction helps keep the shape.  But with the handle on top,  it will tip over if not filled.  I usually use a purse organizer in my other twisted strap hobos because they are tall, N/S handbags and digging around to find things makes me nuts.  The purse organizer keeps the shape of the bag and the organization makes me happier.


Ooooo, good to hear. I really find that bag appealing. I usually like more detailing but something about the simplicity coupled with the twisted strap is very attractive to me. I might have to add one to the list.
What color is your fave so far?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Hi YD, I have a flo twist strap in chestnut.  She does not puddle but she won't stand up by herself. If you want a pic let me know.


Wow, that would be great plus I think it would be nice to add pics for others considering as well. Y'all know how we all love pics. (only if convenient for you)


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that would be great plus I think it would be nice to add pics for others considering as well. Y'all know how we all love pics. (only if convenient for you)



No problem,  hope these help. This was another great as is from the Q.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> No problem,  hope these help. This was another great as is from the Q.


These are great!! Gosh, I really love that strap and the tassel pull. You picked a nice color.

You should pop these into the Florentine Clubhouse thread too....unless they are already there.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> These are great!! Gosh, I really love that strap and the tassel pull. You picked a nice color.
> 
> You should pop these into the Florentine Clubhouse thread too....unless they are already there.
> 
> Thanks for the pics!



Thank you,  glad they helped.  I think these are in the clubhouse but just back a few pages. I have had the bag for a while.
I wonder if this one is 50% at the outlets?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I got the last new Grey Sanitori Drawstring bag anywhere!!! I'm excited... I toggled between the drawstring (because I only have 2 in my collection) and the Grey Sanitori Belted Shopper (which is sold out now except for on the Q at much higher price). Now the wait for the outlet to ship. Hopefully I have by end of next week.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I got the last new Grey Sanitori Drawstring bag anywhere!!! I'm excited... I toggled between the drawstring (because I only have 2 in my collection) and the Grey Sanitori Shopper (which is sold out now except for on the Q at much higher price). Now the wait for the outlet to ship. Hopefully I have by end of next week.


Oh THE LAST ONE, you lucky girl! Can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stalking my "as is" Small Satchel in Raspberry... She should be here tomorrow. Crossing my fingers for a good one. Unless it's reeeeeallly bad, she's a keeper. That color is really hard to find.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Yay! Glad you were able to find the grey. Did you have to do a lot of searching or just finally decided on the drawstring?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Yay! Glad you were able to find the grey. Did you have to do a lot of searching or just finally decided on the drawstring?




Yes, I got both...  I got the Sanitori Belted Shopper for my friend for her graduation gift. OMG... I lucked sooooo bad on that one. Long story... I can't wait for her to see it on Saturday. She's going to $&@$!!! It's a beautiful bag! Now I have to wait on mine. [emoji20].


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I got both...  I got the Sanitori Belted Shopper for my friend for her graduation gift. OMG... I lucked sooooo bad on that one. Long story... I can't wait for her to see it on Saturday. She's going to $&@$!!! It's a beautiful bag! Now I have to wait on mine. [emoji20].


Congrats Sunshine


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I got both...  I got the Sanitori Belted Shopper for my friend for her graduation gift. OMG... I lucked sooooo bad on that one. Long story... I can't wait for her to see it on Saturday. She's going to $&@$!!! It's a beautiful bag! Now I have to wait on mine. [emoji20].



What a fantastic gift. I may have to become your new best friend. "How you doin' bestie?"
Are you going to post pics before you let it go? Looking forward to seeing the other reveals too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I'm not a hobo gal,  I prefer satchels.  BUT I really like the detail on the twisted strap hobo on the way the strap is done.  I have raspberry, salmon, and now the white.  The white is the softest, it's also the only one that's pebbled.  The raspberry leather is thick and stiff, and shows lots of scratches. The raspberry is softening a little with use.  The salmon is very new, I've only used it once,  but the leather is like the raspberry.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  the grey Santorini is really very rich looking... sort of a mix of greys and taupes.  I hope you love it.   I have the satchel,  but I've never seen the drawstring in grey.  That must have been an endangered species.  What a great find.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> What a fantastic gift. I may have to become your new best friend. "How you doin' bestie?"
> 
> Are you going to post pics before you let it go? Looking forward to seeing the other reveals too.




Lol... I know right?  Lol

No, I had them send directly to her since I can't make her graduation. That's why I went all out for her because I knew I couldn't be there. I told her not to open till after graduation on Saturday. Yeah, right... She doesn't know it's a bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  the grey Santorini is really very rich looking... sort of a mix of greys and taupes.  I hope you love it.   I have the satchel,  but I've never seen the drawstring in grey.  That must have been an endangered species.  What a great find.




Yes, lol... She was dangerous in her pre-life  days. Lol. 

I'm normally not an exotic material girl but I think the Santorini is very toned down which I can deal with. I'm excited to get her. It will be closer to the end of the week before I get her. The SA said it won't ship till tomorrow or Monday... Sighing! I wander what takes so long. I ordered before noon today.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, lol... She was dangerous in her pre-life  days. Lol.
> 
> I'm normally not an exotic material girl but I think the Santorini is very toned down which I can deal with. I'm excited to get her. It will be closer to the end of the week before I get her. The SA said it won't ship till tomorrow or Monday... Sighing! I wander what takes so long. I ordered before noon today.


Ohhhhhhh, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I got both...  I got the Sanitori Belted Shopper for my friend for her graduation gift. OMG... I lucked sooooo bad on that one. Long story... I can't wait for her to see it on Saturday. She's going to $&@$!!! It's a beautiful bag! Now I have to wait on mine. [emoji20].



Is this the belted Sanitori shopper?


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Is this the belted Sanitori shopper?


Yes, that's it. Would have been much less at outlet, but all gone. Very pretty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  every outlet is different when it comes to shipping.  Some of them box the item up immediately,  or as soon as they can, and have it ready for when UPS comes.   Other outlets wait until the end of day or the next morning to box the items up.   Sometimes they miss the UPS shipment if the driver comes earlier in the day than they are used to.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Is this the belted Sanitori shopper?




Yes!!!!! Isn't she pretty! My friend better be glad I had it shipped directly to her or she may have been out of luck. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  every outlet is different when it comes to shipping.  Some of them box the item up immediately,  or as soon as they can, and have it ready for when UPS comes.   Other outlets wait until the end of day or the next morning to box the items up.   Sometimes they miss the UPS shipment if the driver comes earlier in the day than they are used to.




Ahhh ok. Since I have outlets near me, I've only made one purchase from an outlet that was shipped to me. And yes it took over a week


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, that's it. Would have been much less at outlet, but all gone. Very pretty.




Yes! It was $118 at the outlet. Awesome price!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Mr. Brown Pants is supposed to be bringing my light grey saff zip zip tomorrow. Pics to follow. ......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy birthday to me! I finally caved and ordered the logo lock hobo in Celadon from the Q and should have her tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy birthday to me! I finally caved and ordered the logo lock hobo in Celadon from the Q and should have her tomorrow! Yay!


 HAPPPY BDAY to YOU


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> HAPPPY BDAY to YOU


 
Thanks!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy birthday to me! I finally caved and ordered the logo lock hobo in Celadon from the Q and should have her tomorrow! Yay!


Happy Birthday NAC!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy birthday to me! I finally caved and ordered the logo lock hobo in Celadon from the Q and should have her tomorrow! Yay!




Happy BDAY GF!
A Dooney is the perfect bday present! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BlazenHsss said:


> Happy Birthday NAC!!


Thank you!!  It's been a very nice day with lots of birthday wishes. Even though I did have to work today, lol.  But I'm taking tomorrow off for a 3 day weekend.



MaryBel said:


> Happy BDAY GF!
> A Dooney is the perfect bday present! Congrats!


 
Thanks GF!!  I thought so too, lol.  I can't wait to see the Celadon IRL.  It looked like a dark teal/blue color on my computer monitor.  


I got my shipping notice, and I should have her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed I get a good one.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Guess who, like a complete Dum Dum, didn't have her entire address listed on her Ebay shipping info? 
Specifically, my apt number!!
I've paid for a package intercept in the hope it is redirected with the updated apt info.
Otherwise Mr.Brown Pants will be wandering all over this large Apt complex without a clue where it goes!


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Guess who, like a complete Dum Dum, didn't have her entire address listed on her Ebay shipping info?
> Specifically, my apt number!!
> I've paid for a package intercept in the hope it is redirected with the updated apt info.
> Otherwise Mr.Brown Pants will be wandering all over this large Apt complex without a clue where it goes!




Oh nooooooo! I hope your intercept plan works!


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> Oh nooooooo! I hope your intercept plan works!


Soooooooo stupid!
Why hadn't I noticed that before??
And....how did my other Ebay purchases, prior to this, arrive in my mailbox
Maybe Mr.Brown Pants knows who I am??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen:* UPS is pretty good about finding apartment #'s if you building has a directory.  The Post Office won't even try,  they don't deliver mail or packages without the apartment #.   Good luck,  I hope you get your package right on schedule.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  Happy Birthday.  You picked out a great gift,  love the new Celedon color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  Happy Birthday.  You picked out a great gift,  love the new Celedon color.




Thanks LJ! I can't wait to see the new color. It looked like a darker teal-ish, blue-ish color on my monitor which I like. Who am I kidding?  They had me at blue, lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy birthday to me! I finally caved and ordered the logo lock hobo in Celadon from the Q and should have her tomorrow! Yay!



Happy Birthday NAC! 

You finally caved? Really? I don't recall much arm twisting or hemming and hawing going on in the bag buying department. In fact, me thinks thou has been celebrating all year....as you should. "Yes please!"artyhat: Party on!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Was waiting for a Zip Flag foldover in chesnut but got delivered yesterday. So now, just waiting for some WEN in Lavender I ordered last week.
> 
> 
> Here's my bag.


nice!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Grey Santorini Drawstring is out for delivery! I'm going to try to wait to open for an unboxing video but we know how that goes.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Grey Santorini Drawstring is out for delivery! I'm going to try to wait to open for an unboxing video but we know how that goes.


 

YIPPPIE Sunshine


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy Birthday NAC!
> 
> You finally caved? Really? I don't recall much arm twisting or hemming and hawing going on in the bag buying department. In fact, me thinks thou has been celebrating all year....as you should. "Yes please!"artyhat: Party on!


 
Thanks YD!!  Oh, very true - I've had no problems buying bags, lol.   But I've been looking at the Logo Lock for quite awhile now and never would pick a color.  There is just something about the Celadon color drew me in.  I love anything in the  blue/aqwua/teal/turquoise color family.  Keeping my fingers crossed I get a good one with no funny smells or anything bad. 

Such faith I have in the Q, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Celadon Logo Lock is out for delivery!!  Wheee!!!


----------



## elbgrl

Got shipping notice on blue suede logo lock!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN and NAC:*  can't wait for the report on your new treasures.   I would happily buy both those bags.   I love the new Celedon color and the grey Santorini is beautiful too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Got shipping notice on blue suede logo lock!




Cool! Can't wait to find out what you think of it. I'm hesitant about suede bags.


----------



## gm2amm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy birthday to me! I finally caved and ordered the logo lock hobo in Celadon from the Q and should have her tomorrow! Yay!


Happy Birthday to you! &#127881;&#127874; Can't wait to a photo of your new logo lock. I love that bag and have it in 5 colors. I know, crazy.


----------



## gm2amm

BlazenHsss said:


> Guess who, like a complete Dum Dum, didn't have her entire address listed on her Ebay shipping info?
> Specifically, my apt number!!
> I've paid for a package intercept in the hope it is redirected with the updated apt info.
> Otherwise Mr.Brown Pants will be wandering all over this large Apt complex without a clue where it goes!


Maybe your delivery person will be kind enough to inquire about you in the leasing/managers office. I hope there is no delay in receiving your package!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy birthday to me! I finally caved and ordered the logo lock hobo in Celadon from the Q and should have her tomorrow! Yay!




Happy Birthday NAC! I'm anxious to hear what you think of the celadon color. I have been drooling over the small Lexi in that color.


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't wait to see all the new bags being delivered today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gm2amm said:


> Happy Birthday to you! [emoji322][emoji512] Can't wait to a photo of your new logo lock. I love that bag and have it in 5 colors. I know, crazy.




Thanks! Not crazy at all. I always get multiple colors in bags I like.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Celadon has been delivered!  Still have a couple of stops before I can get home. Soon!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

gm2amm said:


> Maybe your delivery person will be kind enough to inquire about you in the leasing/managers office. I hope there is no delay in receiving your package!


Thank you! Me neither!
If it's not here by Monday I'll know it went astray


----------



## BlazenHsss

Amazon prime shipping has completely spoiled me. 
Anything longer than a 2 day wait KILLS ME!
Feels like I've been waiting for Natural Flo to arrive for foreverrrrrrrrrr


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> Amazon prime shipping has completely spoiled me.
> Anything longer than a 2 day wait KILLS ME!
> Feels like I've been waiting for Natural Flo to arrive for foreverrrrrrrrrr



Um, you have kinda been wanting one forever, haven't you dear?


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Um, you have kinda been wanting one forever, haven't you dear?


Yezzzzzzzzz!
And now I have to work Sunday to pay for it.  Hehehee


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> Yezzzzzzzzz!
> And now I have to work Sunday to pay for it.  Hehehee



Hi, D!  I see you over at the FB group!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Ooohhh, you found me out! CM?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> Ooohhh, you found me out! CM?




Yup.  You are as beautiful as I imagined you to be... &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## applecidered

BlazenHsss said:


> Amazon prime shipping has completely spoiled me.
> Anything longer than a 2 day wait KILLS ME!
> Feels like I've been waiting for Natural Flo to arrive for foreverrrrrrrrrr


Lol I quit prime when membership costs rose, but I feel your agony. Sometimes shipping takes so long you forgot you even ordered it! Not bags, of course


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hi, D!  I see you over at the FB group!


I thought I joined the FB group, I was 'accepted' now I can't find the link. Help?

Nevermind, silly me found it.


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Yup.  You are as beautiful as I imagined you to be... &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;


Aweeee, thank you!


----------



## BlazenHsss

applecidered said:


> Lol I quit prime when membership costs rose, but I feel your agony. Sometimes shipping takes so long you forgot you even ordered it! Not bags, of course


I would pay double for prime if I had to. I love it! (Especially since work blocked Netflix, but not prime video, Muahahahaaa!). But don't tell Amazon that!!


----------



## applecidered

BlazenHsss said:


> I would pay double for prime if I had to. I love it! (Especially since work blocked Netflix, but not prime video, Muahahahaaa!). But don't tell Amazon that!!


Haha, I'm so frugal I only had prime for one year with a 50% off promo, then when it came to renewal I thought it wouldn't be too difficult to meet the free ship amount. But yeah totally spoiled that year! This was before the add on thing too so I was buying $3 items and got it in two days haha.


----------



## BlazenHsss

applecidered said:


> Haha, I'm so frugal I only had prime for one year with a 50% off promo, then when it came to renewal I thought it wouldn't be too difficult to meet the free ship amount. But yeah totally spoiled that year! This was before the add on thing too so I was buying $3 items and got it in two days haha.


....I don't think I've been to an actual store in about two years!.  LOL


----------



## applecidered

BlazenHsss said:


> ....I don't think I've been to an actual store in about two years!.  LOL


I'm a Walmart and Sams shopper (yes, I'm evil...) so I have no qualms stopping by Walmart when I run errands. Believe it or not sometimes amazon is more expensive than Walmart. But we are getting totally off topic!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

applecidered said:


> I'm a Walmart and Sams shopper (yes, I'm evil...) so I have no qualms stopping by Walmart when I run errands. Believe it or not sometimes amazon is more expensive than Walmart. But we are getting totally off topic!



I'm sorry but I am a comparison shopper and the best prices are consistently offered by...Wal Mart!  So all those that whine about WM need to chill-or go to Bloomingdales or wherever rich ppl shop. Lol

Back to the topic: mail! Vi wish mail came every day of the week!


----------



## Vicmarie

I'm a wal mart shopper too . I hate going there cause of the crowds - but the prices can't be beat ! If I have a small haul I run to target and use their cartwheel app .


----------



## Vicmarie

Yay !!!!!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

applecidered said:


> I'm a Walmart and Sams shopper (yes, I'm evil...) so I have no qualms stopping by Walmart when I run errands. Believe it or not sometimes amazon is more expensive than Walmart. But we are getting totally off topic!


Being that I'm a night shifter, my Wal-Mart shopping happens at 2am. The best time!


----------



## jeep317

Been obsessively stalking UPS all day for my pebble leather domed satchel!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Jeep:*  did it arrive yet?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> Being that I'm a night shifter, my Wal-Mart shopping happens at 2am. The best time!


U must see some "sites" at Walmart at 2AM!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thatsmypurse said:


> U must see some "sites" at Walmart at 2AM!!! LMAO!!!


Unfortunately it's when the crackheads try to buy things to make a cake.
But generally, if you wait until 2-3 am. It's fairly chill and quiet. 
Plus I'm huge. If I use my powers of RBF, nobody talks to me. Hehehe


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I'm sorry but I am a comparison shopper and the best prices are consistently offered by...Wal Mart!  So all those that whine about WM need to chill-or go to Bloomingdales or wherever rich ppl shop. Lol
> 
> Back to the topic: mail! Vi wish mail came every day of the week!


Every day? Did for me. I have Prime and had a delivery from the USPS on a Sunday. Shocked the heck out of me. 

Back on topic, stalking Mr. Brown Shorts for an order from Q that I placed before my no-buy. For some reason it is taking forever to ship. I ordered the Large Samba Belted Shopper in denim. I have the small in black, but I wanted a larger one to haul my stuff for work. It is supposed to come this week, but we shall see.


----------



## RozEnix

BlazenHsss said:


> Being that I'm a night shifter, my Wal-Mart shopping happens at 2am. The best time!


Agreed, but you have to watch out for the stock people!!


----------



## jeep317

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Jeep:*  did it arrive yet?



It did! Super happy it came while the hubby was off shooting so I didn't have to hear "that looks exactly like the last 5 bags you bought". 

OMG how did I miss this domed satchel all these years? It is the perfect bag!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

RozEnix said:


> Every day? Did for me. I have Prime and had a delivery from the USPS on a Sunday. Shocked the heck out of me.
> 
> Back on topic, stalking Mr. Brown Shorts for an order from Q that I placed before my no-buy. For some reason it is taking forever to ship. I ordered the Large Samba Belted Shopper in denim. I have the small in black, but I wanted a larger one to haul my stuff for work. It is supposed to come this week, but we shall see.



Hey boo, Dooney.com has a Flo satchel in Bone.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> Being that I'm a night shifter, my Wal-Mart shopping happens at 2am. The best time!



I am a night owl, too!  Yep I troll WM at 2 AM.

WARNING:  Don't buy underwear there that is out on hangers...buy em bagged.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

blazenhsss said:


> unfortunately it's when the crackheads try to buy things to make a cake.
> But generally, if you wait until 2-3 am. It's fairly chill and quiet.
> Plus i'm huge. If i use my powers of rbf, nobody talks to me. Hehehe



lmao! Rbf=&#128529;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

jeep317 said:


> It did! Super happy it came while the hubby was off shooting so I didn't have to hear "that looks exactly like the last 5 bags you bought".
> 
> OMG how did I miss this domed satchel all these years? It is the perfect bag!



Pics?


----------



## Twoboyz

Well I'm still succeeding at not buying bags. It's been so sad [emoji17]. 
I did stalk the mail for the TSV Fitbit I ordered and it came yesterday. Unfortunately it's a bit snug. The sizing was a little misleading. The small is more of a kids size I think. So back it goes today and I'll be stalking for my replacement. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Jeep:*  glad your new bag is a winner.   Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey boo, Dooney.com has a Flo satchel in Bone.


Hee hee, I got one in the small earlier. Love it


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My one time only Saffiano drawstring (Black) is out for delivery. I tried to cancel before processing but it was too late. I'm not a huge fan of Saffiano so we will see. She might be going back. Impulse buy because of the red flashing "one time only" banner. [emoji16]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  I'm not a huge fan of Saffiano leather either.   But I've found that the darker colors really look great in the Saffiano leather.  Don't ask me why I have so many bags in a leather that's not my favorite.... guess it was the sale signs and the colors that drew me in.  Anyway,  I hope you enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> My one time only Saffiano drawstring (Black) is out for delivery. I tried to cancel before processing but it was too late. I'm not a huge fan of Saffiano so we will see. She might be going back. Impulse buy because of the red flashing "one time only" banner. [emoji16]




Delivered... To my surprise, I love this bag. Normally Saffiano looks a little cheap to me but I really like it. I thought it would look bad with the off white stitching but it works. 

Reveal later today!


----------



## RozEnix

I'm not a fan of Saffiano either. I love it in a small crossbody since I like them more structured. I ended up returning my Chelsea Saffiano in Elephant because it was like carrying a large square piece of cardboard. No give at all.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Olive Pebbled Leather Drawstring is Out For Delivery! I'm excited about this color. 

Yes... I've gone drawstring crazy!!! Reveal later today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

The TSV Liliana is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.      It will probably go back by return mail, lol.  Another impulse buy... but we'll see.


----------



## CatePNW

My first Poshmark buy is due today and USPS comes around 1pm.  It's not a Dooney, but a Coach bag that I have seen on here.  I sure hope it's as nice looking as the pics, but I'm nervous.  This will be my first pre-owned bag ever.


----------



## MrsKC

Ok I could not get the image from my iPad to attach. ...but just took a picture of the picture . You get the idea . Nothing super exciting BUT the Davis Tassel Tote is a favorite of mine for functionality and pebbled is my favorite Dooney leather.
For the satchel,  sometimes you just need a classic style that is monochromatic.  Will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Ok I could not get the image from my iPad to attach. ...but just took a picture of the picture . You get the idea . Nothing super exciting BUT the Davis Tassel Tote is a favorite of mine for functionality and pebbled is my favorite Dooney leather.
> For the satchel,  sometimes you just need a classic style that is monochromatic.  Will post pics when they arrive.




Both are beautiful bags! I love the satchel, it's so classic. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Both are beautiful bags! I love the satchel, it's so classic. Can't wait to see them!


Thank you, will post pics as soon as they arrive.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  that pebbled leather satchel is one of my favorite Dooney styles.  I have it in several colors and keep buying new ones too.  It's carefree and easy to carry and light weight.  If it had an outside zip pocket it would be perfect.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out.For.Delivery.  Woo hoo!  I took advantage of the most recent easy pay promotion and got two bags.  Yes, I was bad.  One is oyster and the other is teal.  


Pictures later today....


----------



## Vicmarie

Expecting a new with tags small salmon flo today


----------



## MiaBorsa

My olive zipzip will be here tomorrow from Macy's.   I hope they didn't put her in a plastic bag for shipping.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out.For.Delivery.  Woo hoo!  I took advantage of the most recent easy pay promotion and got two bags.  Yes, I was bad.  One is oyster and the other is teal.
> 
> 
> Pictures later today....







Vicmarie said:


> Expecting a new with tags small salmon flo today







MiaBorsa said:


> My olive zipzip will be here tomorrow from Macy's.   I hope they didn't put her in a plastic bag for shipping.




I can't wait to see everyone's reveals. 

Vickie, you replaced your salmon Big Bertha with a small [emoji4] She's going to be so cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Expecting a new with tags small salmon flo today




Wow! Nice... I'm excited to see it! I have the large one but wish I would have gotten the small.


----------



## Vicmarie

Yes girls .. A friend wanted to trade so bad back around Christmas time and I finally have in cause orange big Bertha was too heavy . But since I traded with her I regretted it so bad and I happened to find one for a great price ! I hope she looks as beautiful in person as in the pictures !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Yes girls .. A friend wanted to trade so bad back around Christmas time and I finally have in cause orange big Bertha was too heavy . But since I traded with her I regretted it so bad and I happened to find one for a great price ! I hope she looks as beautiful in person as in the pictures !




For some reason my big Bertha (lol) Salmon isn't that heavy. The leather seems thinner just like my Bone big Bertha. Hope you get a good one because it's a beautiful color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just got an email from UPS - my two new babies have been delivered, but I have 3 more hours before I can go home.  Grrrrr......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stalking USPS to deliver my Lavender Logo Lock back to the Q for my refund.  I didn't realize I had made 4 payments already. I appreciate the Q for taking her back with no questions asked. Yup... She's a goner and I don't even miss her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking USPS to deliver my Lavender Logo Lock back to the Q for my refund.  I didn't realize I had made 4 payments already. I appreciate the Q for taking her back with no questions asked. Yup... She's a goner and I don't even miss her.



Yay!  I feel the same about the olive Lolo; she was beautiful but not for me.  I used the Q return labels and the Lilliana sat at the damn post office for 4 days "ready for pickup".  What the heck??   They must use the cheapest courier they can find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got an email from UPS - my two new babies have been delivered, but I have 3 more hours before I can go home.  Grrrrr......



Woo hoo!!   I can't wait to see what you got.

I checked tracking on my olive zipzip and she is out for delivery!!  Yay!!   The original delivery date was tomorrow so she's early.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!  I feel the same about the olive Lolo; she was beautiful but not for me.  I used the Q return labels and the Lilliana sat at the damn post office for 4 days "ready for pickup".  What the heck??   They must use the cheapest courier they can find.




Yeah it sucks how slow it is. The Olive was beautiful as well but I can totally relate. You pay $300 after tax and shipping and not happy... Back she goes!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> Expecting a new with tags small salmon flo today


I saw that you nabbed that up, sooooooo pretty!
I eagerly await many pics, so I may live vicariously through you!


----------



## Live It Up

Well it looks like Macys lost my package. I had ordered some clothes and a Chelsea Shopper in Oyster. I got an email saying that part of my order shipped on August 31st and the rest on September 1st. Well, the package that supposedly shipped on 9/1 still shows "Order processed; ready for UPS." I called them and they said they would re-ship everything and I should have it by the 14th! Ugh!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Well it looks like Macys lost my package. I had ordered some clothes and a Chelsea Shopper in Oyster. I got an email saying that part of my order shipped on August 31st and the rest on September 1st. Well, the package that supposedly shipped on 9/1 still shows "Order processed; ready for UPS." I called them and they said they would re-ship everything and I should have it by the 14th! Ugh!




Oh no!!! I hate when that happens... Crossing my fingers for the 14th.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LIU:*  glad they were able to replace the items.  You might get 2 shipments.  Tracking is sometimes wrong.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My as is Ivy Flo is out for delivery today.  Fingers crossed she's in good shape.  I have to wait until I get home this evening to check her out though.  Ack!  Hurry up quitting time, lol!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  fingers crossed that's she's perfect.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  fingers crossed that's she's perfect.


 
Thanks!!  Me too!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Well it looks like Macys lost my package. I had ordered some clothes and a Chelsea Shopper in Oyster. I got an email saying that part of my order shipped on August 31st and the rest on September 1st. Well, the package that supposedly shipped on 9/1 still shows "Order processed; ready for UPS." I called them and they said they would re-ship everything and I should have it by the 14th! Ugh!


 
Oh no!  I'm not a patient person, so that would make me crazy, lol.  Sending good vibes that everything arrives safe and sound.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!! I hate when that happens... Crossing my fingers for the 14th.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *LIU:*  glad they were able to replace the items.  You might get 2 shipments.  Tracking is sometimes wrong.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh no!  I'm not a patient person, so that would make me crazy, lol.  Sending good vibes that everything arrives safe and sound.




Well now I'm really baffled. UPS has my package out for delivery. ??? I'll have to wait and see what Macy's sent me. They have really screwed up this order. I got one out of the two boxes and the other one was stuck in la-la land. They said they would resend the items and I should have them by the 14th. Then I get an email from them saying they had cancelled my order because they couldn't ship it to my address. Huh??? So they refunded my money. Now the package is supposed to be delivered today. But they already refunded my credit card!  To be continued....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LIU:*  someone really messed this one up.  Hope all your items arrive and then you can straighten out the billing.  Did they bill you twice and credit you once or just bill you once and credit it out?


----------



## Live It Up

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LIU:*  someone really messed this one up.  Hope all your items arrive and then you can straighten out the billing.  Did they bill you twice and credit you once or just bill you once and credit it out?



I was just billed once, and then credited the full amount. So what ever is coming today hasn't been paid for. I'm a little afraid to call Macy's for fear they screw up the billing, too. I think I'll wait to talk to them until later next week. Hopefully, they will catch the error themselves and fix it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll be stalking the UPS guy tomorrow.  My Toledo leather Sophie will be comin' to town.


----------



## MaryBel

I'm stalking UPS for my TSV shopper but have no clue when she will show up. The tracking still doesn't give any info. It shipped on the 10th! I'm thinking it's going to be Wednesday!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm still stalking the Q for them to ship my TSV. [emoji34] They sure did hurry up and ship my set of 8 reading glasses though! Lol! For now I just get to sit here and watch the presentation over and over again...and again...sheesh I need to get a life. [emoji57]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm still stalking the Q for them to ship my TSV. [emoji34] They sure did hurry up and ship my set of 8 reading glasses though! Lol! For now I just get to sit here and watch the presentation over and over again...and again...sheesh I need to get a life. [emoji57]




Lol... I need a life too. I waiting on the Aubergine Domed Satchel to ship too! I've watched every presentation of that bag over and over and over again. Lol.  [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. Well at least they shipped your readers, now you can see that brown truck pull up plain and clear from miles away. [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I need a life too. I waiting on the Aubergine Domed Satchel to ship too! I've watched every presentation of that bag over and over and over again. Lol.  [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. Well at least they shipped your readers, now you can see that brown truck pull up plain and clear from miles away. [emoji23]




Lol! It finally shipped this morning! I'm hoping it arrives by Friday. I can't wait to see your beautiful Aubergine bag. Beautiful color. [emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ah, how we love those three little words.   "Out for Delivery."


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Ah, how we love those three little words.   "Out for Delivery."




Can't wait!


----------



## MaryBel

My TSV is out for delivery too!


----------



## momjules

My Lilliana shopper is out for delivery  yah!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  you did it!   You got the aubergene.  It's such a beautiful purple color.   I hope you love it.  You have another color in the domed satchel,  if I remember correctly.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  you did it!   You got the aubergene.  It's such a beautiful purple color.   I hope you love it.  You have another color in the domed satchel,  if I remember correctly.]
> 
> 
> Yeah, I broke down. I'm sure I will love it. I missed out on the purple Toledo Satchel last year and the lavender Lolo didn't work for me so I'm excited! Yeah, I have this in the red and the black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh, yay!!   Lots of new reveals comin'!!


----------



## MaryBel

UPS is torturing me again...Every time that I need to leave the house early, he decides to deliver later than normal.grr


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> UPS is torturing me again...Every time that I need to leave the house early, he decides to deliver later than normal.grr



 I know what you mean.  Mine usually shows up around midnight, so today I went to the grocery store and when I got home the box was on the porch.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My TSV is out for delivery too!





momjules said:


> My Lilliana shopper is out for delivery  yah!!



Did y'all get your new goodies??   We wanna see!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Did y'all get your new goodies??   We wanna see!!




I got mine.
I hate UPS. Yesterday he did it again. It looks like on Tuesdays he always decides to come here around 5pm instead of 2pm. Last time I had a delivery on Tuesday it was the same thing, I kept checking the tracking while I was away so I could make a quick run home to get the boxes before DH got there but obviously, UPS delivered and not updated the tracking right away. By the time it updated, DH was already home. So this time, I decided to make a run home a little bit before 5 to see if my boxes are there. As I'm driving home, about half a block from home, I see the UPS truck already driving away, and yes, my boxes where there. I got them in, opened them (because I was so curious about the color) and went back to my wait for my son's gymnastics class to be over. 
I'll post the pics on the new dooney reveal thread.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I got mine.
> I hate UPS. Yesterday he did it again. It looks like on Tuesdays he always decides to come here around 5pm instead of 2pm. Last time I had a delivery on Tuesday it was the same thing, I kept checking the tracking while I was away so I could make a quick run home to get the boxes before DH got there but obviously, UPS delivered and not updated the tracking right away. By the time it updated, DH was already home. So this time, I decided to make a run home a little bit before 5 to see if my boxes are there. As I'm driving home, about half a block from home, I see the UPS truck already driving away, and yes, my boxes where there. I got them in, opened them (because I was so curious about the color) and went back to my wait for my son's gymnastics class to be over.
> I'll post the pics on the new dooney reveal thread.



It may be that Tuesday is your regular driver's day off or something.  Seems like on the day that I have a "relief" driver, I get stuff a lot earlier than with my regular guy.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> It may be that Tuesday is your regular driver's day off or something.  Seems like on the day that I have a "relief" driver, I get stuff a lot earlier than with my regular guy.


 

I think you are right. It is even a different truck. The one that normally comes is the regular size, the one that comes late is a longer truck.
I will have to remember to change the delivery date to Wednesday if I get a package scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have two more orders coming and then my buying frenzy is going to have to wind down.    I was "just going to pick up a couple of new fall things."      I have a Dooney coming tomorrow and a MK that hasn't shipped yet (from MK online).


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Aubergine Satchel is out for delivery. Well I guess I know where I'll be going for lunch... Home!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

I wish I lived close enough to go home for lunch! My TSV is out for delivery too! It says by end of day though and that usually means after 5:00. Sigh...


----------



## MaryBel

yay, more goodies coming! Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Aubergine Satchel is out for delivery. Well I guess I know where I'll be going for lunch... Home!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]





Twoboyz said:


> I wish I lived close enough to go home for lunch! My TSV is out for delivery too! It says by end of day though and that usually means after 5:00. Sigh...



   More loot!!   I can't wait to see reveals!!   I have a delivery today, too.  Yeah!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> More loot!!   I can't wait to see reveals!!   I have a delivery today, too.  Yeah!



Me, too!


----------



## macde90

I'm jelly. My EDD is today BUT my package only says in transit.


----------



## lovethatduck

lovethatduck said:


> Me, too!



Ms.Jocelyn has arrived!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Ms.Jocelyn has arrived!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My black woven-embossed wallet is "out for delivery!"      I can't believe the store shipped so fast.


----------



## MaryBel

Waiting on UPS for an 'as is' find from a couple of days ago. I didn't want to wait eternally for it so I chose the expedited shipping and it's scheduled for delivery today. I hope UPS gets here soon.


----------



## MrsKC

I am so disappointed....I had been waiting for a pair of Spring Step leather tall boots from the Q. They we flat with a slouchy leather calf. I have been looking for a style like this for forever. My current pair has been worn to death and the leather is actually peeling off of the interior.   Anyway, the new boots fit great as far as the foot, but the boot shaft is so stinking tight I can't even zip the left one up and the right one feels like a compression device. I really don't think I have a large calf, just normal. Frustrating and disappointing......the search continues. Thanks for letting me vent, they are boxed up and ready to go back.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I am so disappointed....I had been waiting for a pair of Spring Step leather tall boots from the Q. They we flat with a slouchy leather calf. I have been looking for a style like this for forever. My current pair has been worn to death and the leather is actually peeling off of the interior.   Anyway, the new boots fit great as far as the foot, but the boot shaft is so stinking tight I can't even zip the left one up and the right one feels like a compression device. I really don't think I have a large calf, just normal. Frustrating and disappointing......the search continues. Thanks for letting me vent, they are boxed up and ready to go back.




Sorry to hear that kc! 
I normally have the same issues with most boots. It seems they are making them really skinny.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Sorry to hear that kc!
> I normally have the same issues with most boots. It seems they are making them really skinny.


Thanks MB, I am making a trip to Marshalls tomorrow. If I can't find anything I think I will try the Isaac M wide calf from the Q. Do you have any of those?


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I am so disappointed....I had been waiting for a pair of Spring Step leather tall boots from the Q. They we flat with a slouchy leather calf. I have been looking for a style like this for forever. My current pair has been worn to death and the leather is actually peeling off of the interior.   Anyway, the new boots fit great as far as the foot, but the boot shaft is so stinking tight I can't even zip the left one up and the right one feels like a compression device. I really don't think I have a large calf, just normal. Frustrating and disappointing......the search continues. Thanks for letting me vent, they are boxed up and ready to go back.




I'm sorry KC. [emoji53] I hope you find something that you like to replace them.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB, I am making a trip to Marshalls tomorrow. If I can't find anything I think I will try the Isaac M wide calf from the Q. Do you have any of those?


 
No I don't. Have you tried zappos or 6pm? They have a lot of shoes there. 6pm is the clearance site for zappos, so you will find better discounts. 


Have you measured your calf? That would help you get a better idea on how the boots will fit before ordering them.


----------



## MaryBel

UPS is punishing me again...Where are you? C'mon, I want my bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry KC. [emoji53] I hope you find something that you like to replace them.



Thanks TB, and I hope you decide on Miss Lilliana, I am kicking myself for canceling 



MaryBel said:


> No I don't. Have you tried zappos or 6pm? They have a lot of shoes there. 6pm is the clearance site for zappos, so you will find better discounts.
> 
> 
> Have you measured your calf? That would help you get a better idea on how the boots will fit before ordering them.



Good ideas as always. I will take your sage advice.



MaryBel said:


> UPS is punishing me again...Where are you? C'mon, I want my bag!



I know it....just get here!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I am so disappointed....I had been waiting for a pair of Spring Step leather tall boots from the Q. They we flat with a slouchy leather calf. I have been looking for a style like this for forever. My current pair has been worn to death and the leather is actually peeling off of the interior.   Anyway, the new boots fit great as far as the foot, but the boot shaft is so stinking tight I can't even zip the left one up and the right one feels like a compression device. I really don't think I have a large calf, just normal. Frustrating and disappointing......the search continues. Thanks for letting me vent, they are boxed up and ready to go back.



Sorry, KC.  I hope you find some that will work for you.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry, KC.  I hope you find some that will work for you.


Thank you Sarah &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## hydrangeagirl

DooneyDucky said:


> I am! I'm waiting on this vintage beauty to arrive:
> 
> 
> Buckle Zip Top Circa 1994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see what everyone else is waiting for!



I think I see some letters embossed on the front of this bag, am I seeing things? Between the two horizontal straps.


----------



## MaryBel

My box is here! Finally! 
UPS is raising my blood pressure! 

Here she is, and she's perfect! And it came with everything included. I think somebody got it, unwrapped it, did not like it and sent it back.

Suede logo lock in blue


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  very pretty.   I think that the size confusion affected a lot of people.  Enjoy your beautiful new handbag.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  very pretty.   I think that the size confusion affected a lot of people.  Enjoy your beautiful new handbag.




Thanks LJ!
I agree, but I'm happy it is the same size as the pebbled leather one, since it's the size that works for me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> My box is here! Finally!
> UPS is raising my blood pressure!
> 
> Here she is, and she's perfect! And it came with everything included. I think somebody got it, unwrapped it, did not like it and sent it back.
> 
> Suede logo lock in blue


This is such a pretty blue MB. Glad all the goodies came with it.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> This is such a pretty blue MB. Glad all the goodies came with it.


 
Thank you GF!
I'm so glad it did. At one point I was considering getting it at full price, but the blue is not available, so when I saw it as is, I jumped on it. I'm so glad I did as it is perfect and I saved about $100


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thank you GF!
> I'm so glad it did. At one point I was considering getting it at full price, but the blue is not available, so when I saw it as is, I jumped on it. I'm so glad I did as it is perfect and I saved about $100



Great find, MB!   I love the suede.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> My box is here! Finally!
> UPS is raising my blood pressure!
> 
> Here she is, and she's perfect! And it came with everything included. I think somebody got it, unwrapped it, did not like it and sent it back.
> 
> Suede logo lock in blue




Beautiful color!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great find, MB!   I love the suede.



Thank you Sarah!
I love this bag, the color is so yummy.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Beautiful color!!


Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm stalking Fedex today.     I have a MKors suede crossbody in my future...


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My box is here! Finally!
> UPS is raising my blood pressure!
> 
> Here she is, and she's perfect! And it came with everything included. I think somebody got it, unwrapped it, did not like it and sent it back.
> 
> Suede logo lock in blue




Very pretty. Congrats! [emoji106]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty. Congrats! [emoji106]


Thank you GF! I love her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yay!  I have loot coming tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I guess my packages are getting a tour of the city.   I think I'll turn the lawn sprinklers on to teach the UPS guy a lesson.  :devil:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess my packages are getting a tour of the city.   I think I'll turn the lawn sprinklers on to teach the UPS guy a lesson.  :devil:




Lol... That'll teach'em


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess my packages are getting a tour of the city.   I think I'll turn the lawn sprinklers on to teach the UPS guy a lesson.  :devil:




Good idea! 
Let me know if it works, I might have to do the same since it seems UPS decided lately to deliver my packages any time after 5pm.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, the sprinklers didn't work.  

Anybody got loot coming today?   I'm waiting on a Coach bag and a new tea kettle!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, the sprinklers didn't work.
> 
> Anybody got loot coming today?   I'm waiting on a Coach bag and a new tea kettle!!




I order the philosophy TSV last weekend so it should be at my door. Nothing exciting that's why I didn't post. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Anybody got loot coming??   I'm expecting a cookbook...HAHAHA.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Anybody got loot coming??   I'm expecting a cookbook...HAHAHA.




No, it's a pretty dry week for me. It's a good thing though. [emoji2]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Anybody got loot coming??   I'm expecting a cookbook...HAHAHA.


 

I ordered  one of those Ti-Fal Opti grills, Today's Special Value, in hopes that I can finally cook a steak to my hubby's specifications!  Also got some Argon Oil, never have tried it and thought I'd give it a whirl.. don't have much to loose these days, and  also reordered a corduroy top in a "smaller" size in hopes that it's not too tight.  Nothing too exciting, like a new handbag...


----------



## BlazenHsss

I've forced myself to reign it in the last few months.
Going on vacation this weekend, and just couldn't swing anything extra!

However I did buy a Tria Laser removal device a month or so ago, and I'm currently torturing my armpits and face every two weeks into the unforeseeable future....


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> I've forced myself to reign it in the last few months.
> Going on vacation this weekend, and just couldn't swing anything extra!
> 
> However I did buy a Tria Laser removal device a month or so ago, and I'm currently torturing my armpits and face every two weeks into the unforeseeable future....




Lol! I know it's not funny, but just the way you put it. I have an Emjoi and that just yanks them out from the root which is torture enough! I feel for you...


----------



## BlazenHsss

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I know it's not funny, but just the way you put it. I have an Emjoi and that just yanks them out from the root which is torture enough! I feel for you...


I'm not kidding when I described it!
It feels like snapping rubber bands made of molten lava, being unleashed upon the tender underside of my armpits. And I'm on setting 4 of 5. Using numbing lidocaine cream before the ideal.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> I'm not kidding when I described it!
> It feels like snapping rubber bands made of molten lava, being unleashed upon the tender underside of my armpits. And I'm on setting 4 of 5. Using numbing lidocaine cream before the ideal.




[emoji37] Hopefully it will all be worth it. That sounds pretty miserable.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I've got my new Gators hobo, to match my wallet, coming on Tuesday......I am do excited.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've got my new Gators hobo, to match my wallet, coming on Tuesday......I am do excited.




Cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

I am expecting my Isaac TSV boots in Bordeaux hoping they go nicely with my favorite color Dooney. 
I couldn't resist these boots and had a hard time deciding on a color. 

I'm also expecting my replacement Fitbit from Fitbit.com. The TSV I got from QVC lost the little button on the side to change modes.


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've got my new Gators hobo, to match my wallet, coming on Tuesday......I am do excited.


Super cute ,GG!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I am expecting my Isaac TSV boots in Bordeaux hoping they go nicely with my favorite color Dooney.
> I couldn't resist these boots and had a hard time deciding on a color.
> 
> I'm also expecting my replacement Fitbit from Fitbit.com. The TSV I got from QVC lost the little button on the side to change modes.



Those boots are cute!   I'm waiting on a pair of MKors loafers and my elephant pebbled hobo this week.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Those boots are cute!   I'm waiting on a pair of MKors loafers and my elephant pebbled hobo this week.




It's going to be a great week!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I am expecting my Isaac TSV boots in Bordeaux hoping they go nicely with my favorite color Dooney.
> I couldn't resist these boots and had a hard time deciding on a color.
> 
> I'm also expecting my replacement Fitbit from Fitbit.com. The TSV I got from QVC lost the little button on the side to change modes.



How about a picture of your boots...I would love to see them!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Those boots are cute!   I'm waiting on a pair of MKors loafers and my elephant pebbled hobo this week.



Sarah,  can you post pics of both? I would love to see them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's going to be a great week!


 



MrsKC said:


> Sarah,  can you post pics of both? I would love to see them!


  I will, KC.  Not sure what the ETA is; sometime later this week.


----------



## Live It Up

I finally took the plunge and ordered a pebble leather logo lock in the color grey. I have been undecided about the logo lock for some time.  Then I ran into an old co-worker friend who just happened to be carrying a black logo lock. She raved about it.  So, I'll give it a shot. I've got a good week or so to fret over whether I made a mistake.  I hope I didn't.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered a pebble leather logo lock in the color grey. I have been undecided about the logo lock for some time.  Then I ran into an old co-worker friend who just happened to be carrying a black logo lock. She raved about it.  So, I'll give it a shot. I've got a good week or so to fret over whether I made a mistake.  I hope I didn't.




No mistaken with the Logo Lock girlfriend, and that's coming from an original satchel girl. I was against it for so many years, so it took me two or three carries to convince myself. Especially after the handle loosened up and formed to my shoulder. I love it... As a matter of fact. I have Miss Oyster loaded up for the day. You will love the grey... Any color is beautiful in this hobo. Can't wait for you to get her.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> No mistaken with the Logo Lock girlfriend, and that's coming from an original satchel girl. I was against it for so many years, so it took me two or three carries to convince myself. Especially after the handle loosened up and formed to my shoulder. I love it... As a matter of fact. I have Miss Oyster loaded up for the day. You will love the grey... Any color is beautiful in this hobo. Can't wait for you to get her.



The Oyster really looked stunning on the QVC presentation and I debated about it. But ultimately thought the grey might be more versatile with my fall/winter wardrobe. I'll just have to be patient and see if I made the right call. Photos to come!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> How about a picture of your boots...I would love to see them!




Here you go KC. I got the Bordeaux and thought about another color too, but decided to be good [emoji16] I believe the price is still good today.  The easy pay is gone though. 




Here's the link. 

http://www.qvc.com/Isaac-Mizrahi-Li...&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+New+Arrivals-_-1


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Here you go KC. I got the Bordeaux and thought about another color too, but decided to be good [emoji16] I believe the price is still good today.  The easy pay is gone though.
> 
> View attachment 3149484
> 
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Isaac-Mizrahi-Li...&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+New+Arrivals-_-1


thanks TB, I saw those and thought about them, they are very nice! I am hooked on Isaac's cardigans. I have one from last year, bought three already this year, and have one in my cart!! 
Can't wait to hear how you like your boots .


----------



## MaryBel

Stalking UPS for my D&C leather jacket in burgundy. It was the TSV a couple of weeks ago. I missed on the burgundy but I went on waitlist. It became available and it's out for delivery today. I hope it is in good condition. I already have the olive one and I really like it. Also coming today is my Halston long cardigans in black and teal.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Stalking UPS for my D&C leather jacket in burgundy. It was the TSV a couple of weeks ago. I missed on the burgundy but I went on waitlist. It became available and it's out for delivery today. I hope it is in good condition. I already have the olive one and I really like it. Also coming today is my Halston long cardigans in black and teal.



I'll be interested in how you like the Halston cardigans.  I looked at those but couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## Pixie RN

I got my T-Fal OptiGrill a little while ago, that was a TSV. The box looked like someone used it for bow and arrow target practice!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll be interested in how you like the Halston cardigans.  I looked at those but couldn't make up my mind.


 
I just got them and they are nice. They feel really soft and look nice. I got the black and the Teal.
I was afraid they would hang weird since when they were presenting them they looked weird on the hanger, the front was all scrunched up in the middle where it closes, but it was not like that out of the bag and it doesn't do that either when wearing them. 


I think they are a bit larger than what they said. I ordered the medium based on the measurements they had on the site, it should have been a tight fit for me, but I went with that size because I want to wear it mostly open and hoping once I lose more weight I could close it, well it closes right now!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Pixie RN said:


> I got my T-Fal OptiGrill a little while ago, that was a TSV. The box looked like someone used it for bow and arrow target practice!


 
Mine came today and we tried it out this evening.  Chicken breasts.. and we both thought they were over cooked but will try again taking them out during the later part of the orange light instead of waiting for the red.  I think with a little practice it might be useful especially with steaks which we'll probably try next. Have you tried yours yet?


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> thanks TB, I saw those and thought about them, they are very nice! I am hooked on Isaac's cardigans. I have one from last year, bought three already this year, and have one in my cart!!
> Can't wait to hear how you like your boots .




He has some really pretty patterns and colors. I have never tried anything from his collection but I always love watching him. I ordered my boots in a wide so I just hope they are my too big.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> I got my T-Fal OptiGrill a little while ago, that was a TSV. The box looked like someone used it for bow and arrow target practice!



That looked interesting but I have a Cuisinart Griddler, so I passed on the T-Fal.  I hope you like it, Pix!    Does the grill look OK though the box was beat up?


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> That looked interesting but I have a Cuisinart Griddler, so I passed on the T-Fal.  I hope you like it, Pix!    Does the grill look OK though the box was beat up?



I think I will like it. What I am going to like is being able to cook frozen meats, like chicken breasts. I love fish, so hopefully this will cook fish just right. Cooking fish sometimes can be tricky. Cuisinart is such a great brand. The grill looks fine, but the box was something else. All I could think of was this looks like it was the recipient of someone's bow and arrow practice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> I think I will like it. What I am going to like is being able to cook frozen meats, like chicken breasts. I love fish, so hopefully this will cook fish just right. Cooking fish sometimes can be tricky. Cuisinart is such a great brand. The grill looks fine, but the box was something else. *All I could think of was this looks like it was the recipient of someone's bow and arrow practice.*



   I'm glad the grill looks OK.   Let me know how you like it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Mine came today and we tried it out this evening.  Chicken breasts.. and we both thought they were over cooked but will try again taking them out during the later part of the orange light instead of waiting for the red.  I think with a little practice it might be useful especially with steaks which we'll probably try next. Have you tried yours yet?



Is it difficult cleanup, HG?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I just got them and they are nice. They feel really soft and look nice. I got the black and the Teal.
> I was afraid they would hang weird since when they were presenting them they looked weird on the hanger, the front was all scrunched up in the middle where it closes, but it was not like that out of the bag and it doesn't do that either when wearing them.
> 
> 
> I think they are a bit larger than what they said. I ordered the medium based on the measurements they had on the site, it should have been a tight fit for me, but I went with that size because I want to wear it mostly open and hoping once I lose more weight I could close it, well it closes right now!



That is the one thing that annoys me about ordering clothes from QVC...they are usually too big because of their weird sizing.  I hate paying shipping just to try things on.   I do have a lot of luck with D&C stuff, though.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Is it difficult cleanup, HG?



Was your chicken fresh or frozen? I had high hopes this would cook frozen chicken well. I have pork chops I am going to try tomorrow night. HG would you mind sharing other things you cook on the grill and how it turns out? Maybe those of us who purchased it can share ideas for things that work and things that don't.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad the grill looks OK.   Let me know how you like it.



Gonna try boneless pork chops tomorrow night. Will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Is it difficult cleanup, HG?


 Clean up was easy, the ceramic parts pop out easily and wipe clean with just a sponge and a little soap.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Pixie RN said:


> Was your chicken fresh or frozen? I had high hopes this would cook frozen chicken well. I have pork chops I am going to try tomorrow night. HG would you mind sharing other things you cook on the grill and how it turns out? Maybe those of us who purchased it can share ideas for things that work and things that don't.


 

The boneless chicken breasts were  fresh.  I was reading some of the reviews and  a few didn't like it with frozen food, said it came out  overcooked.  I guess it doesn't work well with bones in either.  I would guess that with pork chops  or a steak with the bone in that the bone would contact the grill first and the meat wouldn't be able to cook properly or get those grill marks.   I think the tendency if you follow the instructions to a  T is that things will get overcooked.  It's up to us individually to try and see if a little less would be better which I think it will be the case with the fresh chicken breasts at least. 

I've never had one of these gadgets before so this is a first for me. It  didn't fit under my kitchen counter so we had to  move it next to the sink and as I'll probably only use it once a week  (if we keep it) will store it on top of the refrigerator  as space is at a premium in my kitchen.

I won't use mine for anything but pork, chicken, hamburgers and steaks; won't be cooking veggies as people said they keep sliding off the grill!  I imagine a grilled ham and cheese sandwich would be great too. And yes, the clean up is very easy. We eat fish frequently but I bake that in the oven and it always comes out good.  The trouble I have is overcooking hubby's chicken, pork and steaks!! 

I'll let you know when we use it again, let us know how your pork chops come out!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> That is the one thing that annoys me about ordering clothes from QVC...they are usually too big because of their weird sizing.  I hate paying shipping just to try things on.   I do have a lot of luck with D&C stuff, though.


 

Yeah, I know what you mean. 
I always go by the measurements chart and always chose the size that is closer to mi size but I chose the size down, so for example the measurements for the hips is 41 for the M and 45 for the large and I'm 43, I chose the M, since the clothes are always a tiny bit larger than the measurements.


It seems D&C is very consistent. The one I have more trouble with is Susan Graver. I have some tops that are L and some that are M so I'm never sure. I ordered a couple of maxi skirts a couple of months ago and since one color I wanted was sold out in M and In wasn't sure of the size anyway, I ordered one in M and one in L. Well, I had to exchange the L for a M. The measurements indicated my size was L for the skirt.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Pixie RN said:


> Was your chicken fresh or frozen? I had high hopes this would cook frozen chicken well. I have pork chops I am going to try tomorrow night. HG would you mind sharing other things you cook on the grill and how it turns out? Maybe those of us who purchased it can share ideas for things that work and things that don't.


 

It was fresh.  I was reading some of the reviews and  a few didn't like it with frozen food, said it came out  overcooked.  I guess it doesn't work well with bones in either.  I would guess that with pork chops  or a steak with the bone in that the bone would contact the grill first and the meat wouldn't be able to cook properly or get those grill marks.   I think the tendency if you follow the instructions to a  T is that things will get overcooked.  It's up to us individually to try and see if a little less would be better which I think it will with the fresh chicken breasts at least. 

I've never had one of these gadgets before so this is a first for me. It  didn't fit under my kitchen counter so we had to  move it next to the sink and as I'll probably only use it once a week  (if we keep it) will store it on top of the refrigerator  as space is at a premium in my kitchen.

I won't use mine for anything but pork, chicken, hamburgers and steaks; won't be cooking veggies as people said they keep sliding off the grill!  I imagine a grilled ham and cheese sandwich would be great too. And yes, the clean up is very easy.

I'll let you know when we use it again, let us know how your pork chops come out!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean.
> I always go by the measurements chart and always chose the size that is closer to mi size but I chose the size down, so for example the measurements for the hips is 41 for the M and 45 for the large and I'm 43, I chose the M, since the clothes are always a tiny bit larger than the measurements.
> 
> 
> It seems D&C is very consistent. The one I have more trouble with is Susan Graver. I have some tops that are L and some that are M so I'm never sure. I ordered a couple of maxi skirts a couple of months ago and since one color I wanted was sold out in M and In wasn't sure of the size anyway, I ordered one in M and one in L. Well, I had to exchange the L for a M. The measurements indicated my size was L for the skirt.



You know, in all these years I have never purchased a single Susan Graver piece!   She gets on my nerves so much, I can't even watch her.   I love Linea, and I have had good luck with George Simonton and of course D&C.   Those three brands have consistent sizing so I know what to buy.   I'm glad you like your new Halston stuff; I guess I need to try a piece or two.


----------



## gm2amm

Live It Up said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered a pebble leather logo lock in the color grey. I have been undecided about the logo lock for some time.  Then I ran into an old co-worker friend who just happened to be carrying a black logo lock. She raved about it.  So, I'll give it a shot. I've got a good week or so to fret over whether I made a mistake.  I hope I didn't.


I have this bag in five different colors, that's how much I love it! I was on the fence for a long time before I ordered my first one, and it just went from there. Every time they come out with a new color I have to tell myself NO!! Lol
Can't wait to see your pictures. I hope you love it!


----------



## Live It Up

gm2amm said:


> I have this bag in five different colors, that's how much I love it! I was on the fence for a long time before I ordered my first one, and it just went from there. Every time they come out with a new color I have to tell myself NO!! Lol
> Can't wait to see your pictures. I hope you love it!



Oh no!!! What have I started??? I already have several bags, in different brands, that I obsess over. Sure hope the logo lock doesn't become another one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Isaac Mizrahi TSV boots are here and they are perfect! Here they are with my Crimson Flo satchel and it's a perfect match! I'm so glad I got the wide width. They aren't too wide and have just a little extra room to be comfy. 

I hope they are a perfect match to Miss Claremont Janeen Satchel which is now also on her way [emoji16].  Yup I broke down...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Isaac Mizrahi TSV boots are here and they are perfect! Here they are with my Crimson Flo satchel and it's a perfect match! I'm so glad I got the wide width. They aren't too wide and have just a little extra room to be comfy.
> 
> I hope they are a perfect match to Miss Claremont Janeen Satchel which is now also on her way [emoji16].  Yup I broke down...
> 
> View attachment 3151701



Cute boots, TB!   They are a great match to the crimson satchel.


----------



## Pixie RN

Twoboyz said:


> Isaac Mizrahi TSV boots are here and they are perfect! Here they are with my Crimson Flo satchel and it's a perfect match! I'm so glad I got the wide width. They aren't too wide and have just a little extra room to be comfy.
> 
> I hope they are a perfect match to Miss Claremont Janeen Satchel which is now also on her way [emoji16].  Yup I broke down...
> 
> View attachment 3151701



WOW! Boots are so pretty. Glad they fit, that's always a biggie for me between 61/2 to 7. You couldn't have gotten a better match if you had taken the bag to the store to match the boots. Girl, you gonna be "stylin!" Enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Isaac Mizrahi TSV boots are here and they are perfect! Here they are with my Crimson Flo satchel and it's a perfect match! I'm so glad I got the wide width. They aren't too wide and have just a little extra room to be comfy.
> 
> I hope they are a perfect match to Miss Claremont Janeen Satchel which is now also on her way [emoji16].  Yup I broke down...
> 
> View attachment 3151701


Wow TB, you could not ask for a better match to Miss Crimson. They both look great. Can't wait to hear reviews on Janine too. Did they have it at the outlet for you or did you have to go another route?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz:*  great pair.... the handbag and the boots are perfect together.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute boots, TB!   They are a great match to the crimson satchel.







Pixie RN said:


> WOW! Boots are so pretty. Glad they fit, that's always a biggie for me between 61/2 to 7. You couldn't have gotten a better match if you had taken the bag to the store to match the boots. Girl, you gonna be "stylin!" Enjoy!







YankeeDooney said:


> Wow TB, you could not ask for a better match to Miss Crimson. They both look great. Can't wait to hear reviews on Janine too. Did they have it at the outlet for you or did you have to go another route?







lavenderjunkie said:


> *2boyz:*  great pair.... the handbag and the boots are perfect together.




Thanks everyone! 

YD: I ordered it from QVC. I called the outlet a couple times and they don't have that color. With the clearance price on the Q it's not much more, but I'm afraid it's going to be a return because it was sold out for a little while.  Prepared to send it back. [emoji20] 
I'm going to the outlet tomorrow so I'll check out what they have. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> YD: I ordered it from QVC. I called the outlet a couple times and they don't have that color. With the clearance price on the Q it's not much more, but I'm afraid it's going to be a return because it was sold out for a little while.  Prepared to send it back. [emoji20]
> I'm going to the outlet tomorrow so I'll check out what they have. [emoji4]


Darn, well, I might go to the outlets this weekend. I will look for it and PM you if I see it, unless you find it before me. You are looking for Bordeaux correct?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Isaac Mizrahi TSV boots are here and they are perfect! Here they are with my Crimson Flo satchel and it's a perfect match! I'm so glad I got the wide width. They aren't too wide and have just a little extra room to be comfy.
> 
> I hope they are a perfect match to Miss Claremont Janeen Satchel which is now also on her way [emoji16].  Yup I broke down...
> 
> View attachment 3151701




They are perfect! Congrats GF!
I hope your Janine comes in good condition!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Isaac Mizrahi TSV boots are here and they are perfect! Here they are with my Crimson Flo satchel and it's a perfect match! I'm so glad I got the wide width. They aren't too wide and have just a little extra room to be comfy.
> 
> I hope they are a perfect match to Miss Claremont Janeen Satchel which is now also on her way [emoji16].  Yup I broke down...
> 
> View attachment 3151701


 
Lovely boots and so happy about the perfect match, now you'll just have to wear your Crimson satchel _everytime _you wear your new boots??


----------



## Pixie RN

hydrangeagirl said:


> It was fresh.  I was reading some of the reviews and  a few didn't like it with frozen food, said it came out  overcooked.  I guess it doesn't work well with bones in either.  I would guess that with pork chops  or a steak with the bone in that the bone would contact the grill first and the meat wouldn't be able to cook properly or get those grill marks.   I think the tendency if you follow the instructions to a  T is that things will get overcooked.  It's up to us individually to try and see if a little less would be better which I think it will with the fresh chicken breasts at least.
> 
> I've never had one of these gadgets before so this is a first for me. It  didn't fit under my kitchen counter so we had to  move it next to the sink and as I'll probably only use it once a week  (if we keep it) will store it on top of the refrigerator  as space is at a premium in my kitchen.
> 
> I won't use mine for anything but pork, chicken, hamburgers and steaks; won't be cooking veggies as people said they keep sliding off the grill!  I imagine a grilled ham and cheese sandwich would be great too. And yes, the clean up is very easy.
> 
> I'll let you know when we use it again, let us know how your pork chops come out!



HG,
Thought I would let you know about the pork chops. They turned out pretty well. Really didn't take that long, but had nice grill marks. I was a little concerned they would NOT be done, 
but they were. I bought it mainly to cook frozen, boneless chicken breasts, and fish. DH likes Smoked Sausage so I will try some of those. The grilled ham and cheese sounds so good as does grilled pastrami on rye. Love that sandwich. I have to say the clean up is easy. Guess maybe with some meats it may take a little experimenting to get it right. Let me know if you keep your machine.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Darn, well, I might go to the outlets this weekend. I will look for it and PM you if I see it, unless you find it before me. You are looking for Bordeaux correct?




Yup, Bordeaux is the one. Thanks so much! Have fun shopping. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> They are perfect! Congrats GF!
> I hope your Janine comes in good condition!




Thanks MaryBel! Crossing my fingers I like it. I'm starting to like structured bags. 



hydrangeagirl said:


> Lovely boots and so happy about the perfect match, now you'll just have to wear your Crimson satchel _everytime _you wear your new boots??




Thanks H! Yes, my Crimson collection will hopefully get lots of use! [emoji106]


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Isaac Mizrahi TSV boots are here and they are perfect! Here they are with my Crimson Flo satchel and it's a perfect match! I'm so glad I got the wide width. They aren't too wide and have just a little extra room to be comfy.
> 
> I hope they are a perfect match to Miss Claremont Janeen Satchel which is now also on her way [emoji16].  Yup I broke down...
> 
> View attachment 3151701


Great looking boots and a perfect match, indeed! I hope your Janeen satchel is in pristine condition!!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Great looking boots and a perfect match, indeed! I hope your Janeen satchel is in pristine condition!!




Thanks GM! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah,  can you post pics of both? I would love to see them!



Well, the elephant hobo is touring the USA, so it won't be here till next Tuesday... gah.   In the meantime, here are the MK mocs and caramel hobo.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, the elephant hobo is touring the USA, so it won't be here till next Tuesday... gah.   In the meantime, here are the MK mocs and caramel hobo.



Nice. Love the moccasins. So classy. Maybe your "elephant" bag will give you a synopsis of her "USA tour" when she arrives, since elephants are suppose to have a pretty good memory.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, Pix!  I bought those MK mocs in navy, too...but they are still "in process."  I also bought some Coach loafers with my "Macy's Money"; they will be here next week.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, the elephant hobo is touring the USA, so it won't be here till next Tuesday... gah.   In the meantime, here are the MK mocs and caramel hobo.




Sorry about that! I thought Elephants are supposed to bring you luck!? The Mocs looks so cute with the hobo!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, the elephant hobo is touring the USA, so it won't be here till next Tuesday... gah.   In the meantime, here are the MK mocs and caramel hobo.


 
They look great together! Congrats!
I hope you get your elephant hobo soon!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry about that! I thought Elephants are supposed to bring you luck!? The Mocs looks so cute with the hobo!





MaryBel said:


> They look great together! Congrats!
> I hope you get your elephant hobo soon!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Pixie RN said:


> HG,
> Thought I would let you know about the pork chops. They turned out pretty well. Really didn't take that long, but had nice grill marks. I was a little concerned they would NOT be done,
> but they were. I bought it mainly to cook frozen, boneless chicken breasts, and fish. DH likes Smoked Sausage so I will try some of those. The grilled ham and cheese sounds so good as does grilled pastrami on rye. Love that sandwich. I have to say the clean up is easy. Guess maybe with some meats it may take a little experimenting to get it right. Let me know if you keep your machine.


 
 Hi Pixie,  Tonight we had filet mignon on the grill.  They were 1 + 3/8 inches thick and they got slightly overcooked when we took them out about 2 minutes into med(orange).  The next time we will take them out at the end of yellow when it beeps.  They were however excellent and tasty and very juicy, both of us thought they were the best overcooked steaks we had ever had!! The next time we will take them out and the end of yellow and hopefully have med-rare steaks.  It appears to us that everything should be one color less than they direct.  I don't think we will ever let even chicken go into the red again.  Perhaps sausages as I don't think they get tough if they are cooked a bit too much but then we never have sausages.  In a day or two we will try the boneless chicken breasts again getting them out at the end of orange this time.  It is confusing but I think in time we will master this and the food does taste really good and of course the grill marks make it special and clean up is a cinch.  We are going to keep it, hubby is having fun and if something gets overcooked I don't get blamed any more, makes for a much more pleasant meal as I always seem to overcook his meat.  It stores easily on top of the fridge.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, the elephant hobo is touring the USA, so it won't be here till next Tuesday... gah.   In the meantime, here are the MK mocs and caramel hobo.


Don't you just love when you find such a good match. Very nice MB. You girls have been doing so well, matching shoes with bags. TB just received her boots that matched crimson Flo. We will forgive her other minor shoe incident due to technical difficulties. 

P.S. Perhaps the elephant ran away to join the circus. Sorry....had to add that one.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, the elephant hobo is touring the USA, so it won't be here till next Tuesday... gah.   In the meantime, here are the MK mocs and caramel hobo.



Another perfect match!!  Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Don't you just love when you find such a good match. Very nice MB. You girls have been doing so well, matching shoes with bags. TB just received her boots that matched crimson Flo. We will forgive her other minor shoe incident due to technical difficulties.
> 
> P.S. Perhaps the elephant ran away to join the circus. Sorry....had to add that one.




Haha YD! Thank you! [emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Don't you just love when you find such a good match. Very nice MB. You girls have been doing so well, matching shoes with bags. TB just received her boots that matched crimson Flo. We will forgive her other minor shoe incident due to technical difficulties.
> 
> P.S. Perhaps the elephant ran away to join the circus. Sorry....had to add that one.




   That elephant is getting a lot of "mileage" in more ways than one.     Thanks YD.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Another perfect match!!  Love it!



Thank you HG.   The shoes match the trim on the bag, so they also look great with the olive (and hopefully the ELEPHANT if it ever gets here!!)


----------



## Pixie RN

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Pixie,  Tonight we had filet mignon on the grill.  They were 1 + 3/8 inches thick and they got slightly overcooked when we took them out about 2 minutes into med(orange).  The next time we will take them out at the end of yellow when it beeps.  They were however excellent and tasty and very juicy, both of us thought they were the best overcooked steaks we had ever had!! The next time we will take them out and the end of yellow and hopefully have med-rare steaks.  It appears to us that everything should be one color less than they direct.  I don't think we will ever let even chicken go into the red again.  Perhaps sausages as I don't think they get tough if they are cooked a bit too much but then we never have sausages.  In a day or two we will try the boneless chicken breasts again getting them out at the end of orange this time.  It is confusing but I think in time we will master this and the food does taste really good and of course the grill marks make it special and clean up is a cinch.  We are going to keep it, hubby is having fun and if something gets overcooked I don't get blamed any more, makes for a much more pleasant meal as I always seem to overcook his meat.  It stores easily on top of the fridge.



Hi HG,
Thanks so much for the update and cooking info. I think, as you have described above, it's one of those things you just have to try and then tweak. I am doing steaks on it tonight, so I will try the steaks at yellow. I can see this being a time saver when my family piles in here for the holidays and they want sandwiches. Between this, the microwave and my convection oven, my big oven gets a rest, which is OK with me.


----------



## isrg08

Delman Molly boots!  http://www.6pm.com/delman-molly
and Armani face foundation


----------



## MiaBorsa

My pebble grain hobo in elephant has finally arrived at the local UPS facility; she will be here tomorrow.      I also have a couple of Coach bags and a Brahmin coming.    

Now if I can survive the Dooney VIP sale I should be good to go.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> My pebble grain hobo in elephant has finally arrived at the local UPS facility; she will be here tomorrow.      I also have a couple of Coach bags and a Brahmin coming.
> 
> Now if I can survive the Dooney VIP sale I should be good to go.


 


Now MB, you have to share with me what you got from Coach


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Now MB, you have to share with me what you got from Coach



Giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl, I'm psyched!!   I found a nude Gramercy at 6 PM for $247, and then my favorite SA price-matched Macy's on the patchwork Edie 31!!   YEAAAH!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl, I'm psyched!!   I found a nude Gramercy at 6 PM for $247, and then my favorite SA price-matched Macy's on the patchwork Edie 31!!   YEAAAH!!!!


 
BOOOOYAH - I wish I could love the gramercy - that opening is just a lil to tight for me...
I cant wait to see that edie!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> BOOOOYAH - I wish I could love the gramercy - that opening is just a lil to tight for me...
> I cant wait to see that edie!!!



Yeah, I'm not sure if the Gramercy will stay.  If she's heavy then she's got to go, lol.   I am DYING over the patchwork...OMG.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure if the Gramercy will stay.  If she's heavy then she's got to go, lol.   I am DYING over the patchwork...OMG.


 
I don't think she is heavy - I just cant get into the bag opening is tightttttttttt


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I don't think she is heavy - I just cant get into the bag opening is tightttttttttt



Ugh, I'm probably not going to like that.  I would never have paid $500 for that bag, but I went for the 50% off.   It may not work for me, though.  If I have to use the turnlocks each time I want to get something out, the thrill will be gone in a hurry.


----------



## cheidel

I will be stalking the mail carrier tomorrow.  I passed on the Dooney Lambskin Tobi Shopper 7 months ago when I fell in love with it, but couldn't resist when I saw it for $139 last week.....awaiting her delivery tomorrow!  I guess "good things come to those who wait" is a true statement!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> I will be stalking the mail carrier tomorrow.  I passed on the Dooney Lambskin Tobi Shopper 7 months ago when I fell in love with it, but couldn't resist when I saw it for $139 last week.....awaiting her delivery tomorrow!  I guess "good things come to those who wait" is a true statement!



   I can't wait to see your pics, C!   Sounds like you nabbed a deal.  That lambskin is fabulous.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My pebble grain hobo in elephant has finally arrived at the local UPS facility; she will be here tomorrow.      I also have a couple of Coach bags and a Brahmin coming.
> 
> Now if I can survive the Dooney VIP sale I should be good to go.




You will have a triple reveal...awesome!
So, the elephant hobo, the Gramercy and which Brahmin?


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My pebble grain hobo in elephant has finally arrived at the local UPS facility; she will be here tomorrow.      I also have a couple of Coach bags and a Brahmin coming.
> 
> Now if I can survive the Dooney VIP sale I should be good to go.




I can't wait to see your loot and I'm glad the Elephant finally escaped from the circus and found its way home! 



cheidel said:


> I will be stalking the mail carrier tomorrow.  I passed on the Dooney Lambskin Tobi Shopper 7 months ago when I fell in love with it, but couldn't resist when I saw it for $139 last week.....awaiting her delivery tomorrow!  I guess "good things come to those who wait" is a true statement!




I agree, good things come to those who wait! I can't wait to see it. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm so excited! My Claremont Janine is out for delivery! Woo hoo!


----------



## MaryBel

Waiting on my MUK LUKS glove/scarf set (TSV) to be delivered today. Again the curse of the Tuesday delivery...although yesterday it was worse, it was 6pm and it was still not here. Went to dinner and to get groceries and by the time we came back it was finally here. Box all banged up and already opened and re taped. First I thought it had opened with the banging but I think somebody opened because it has the shipping label across the opening of the box and you can see a very clear cut on the label, like cut with some kind of knife. It seems the item is ok. I will take a closer look later.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Waiting on my MUK LUKS glove/scarf set (TSV) to be delivered today. Again the curse of the Tuesday delivery...although yesterday it was worse, it was 6pm and it was still not here. Went to dinner and to get groceries and by the time we came back it was finally here. Box all banged up and already opened and re taped. First I thought it had opened with the banging but I think somebody opened because it has the shipping label across the opening of the box and you can see a very clear cut on the label, like cut with some kind of knife. It seems the item is ok. I will take a closer look later.




That's scary. I almost got the TSV Muk Luk set in black but I passed in it. It was so cute! I'm sure I'll regret it come Next month! The price is still not bad though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> You will have a triple reveal...awesome!
> So, the elephant hobo, the Gramercy and which Brahmin?



Actually, four.     The elephant hobo, Gramercy, Brahmin Westbrook in black (and Ady wallet), and the patchwork Edie.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so excited! My Claremont Janine is out for delivery! Woo hoo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Waiting on my MUK LUKS glove/scarf set (TSV) to be delivered today. Again the curse of the Tuesday delivery...although yesterday it was worse, it was 6pm and it was still not here. Went to dinner and to get groceries and by the time we came back it was finally here. Box all banged up and already opened and re taped. First I thought it had opened with the banging but I think somebody opened because it has the shipping label across the opening of the box and you can see a very clear cut on the label, like cut with some kind of knife. It seems the item is ok. I will take a closer look later.



Wow; I hope your stuff is OK.   I almost ordered the MUK LUKS myself but I know I wouldn't really need them in Houston, lol.   I can't wait to see your goodies.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's scary. I almost got the TSV Muk Luk set in black but I passed in it. It was so cute! I'm sure I'll regret it come Next month! The price is still not bad though.


 
Yep, it's weird that it was opened. 
The good news is that the item is ok (it is Dennis Basso coat).


I ordered 2 sets of the Muk Luks just as they were presented the first time. Which was good since I ordered the purple and then I saw it had already sold out by the time I woke up the following day, but then the purple stayed in process forever. I was afraid they were going to cancel it. I already got the first pair (a black one). They are nice, I'll take some pics and post later so you can have another idea of how they are and fit in case you decide to get some. I like the idea of the matching set and how the upper part of the gloves can be used without the gloves. I tried the gloves and verified they work nicely when using the phone.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so excited! My Claremont Janine is out for delivery! Woo hoo!




I can't wait. I hope you love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Yep, it's weird that it was opened.
> The good news is that the item is ok (it is Dennis Basso coat).
> 
> 
> I ordered 2 sets of the Muk Luks just as they were presented the first time. Which was good since I ordered the purple and then I saw it had already sold out by the time I woke up the following day, but then the purple stayed in process forever. I was afraid they were going to cancel it. I already got the first pair (a black one). They are nice, I'll take some pics and post later so you can have another idea of how they are and fit in case you decide to get some. I like the idea of the matching set and how the upper part of the gloves can be used without the gloves. I tried the gloves and verified they work nicely when using the phone.




Thanks MaryBel. I like that about the gloves too. I was out walking the next day after the TSV and my hands chilly.I thought  wouldn't it be nice to have those gloves! 



MaryBel said:


> I can't wait. I hope you love it!




You might have seen already that it was a no go. [emoji53]


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow; I hope your stuff is OK.   I almost ordered the MUK LUKS myself but I know I wouldn't really need them in Houston, lol.   I can't wait to see your goodies.


 
Thanks Sarah! It is, I just checked today. 


I think they would work nicely for the weather here. It gets a bit cold (not MN cold) but cold enough to wear it.


----------



## cheidel

Ms Tobi arrived today....the lambskin is gorgeous!!!!  Thinking about getting this Tote in another color!!!


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> Ms Tobi arrived today....the lambskin is gorgeous!!!!  Thinking about getting this Tote in another color!!!


 
Yummy! Looks like a big caramel! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see your loot and I'm glad the Elephant finally escaped from the circus and found its way home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, good things come to those who wait! I can't wait to see it. [emoji4]


 


MiaBorsa said:


> I can't wait to see your pics, C!   Sounds like you nabbed a deal.  That lambskin is fabulous.




You are correct, the lambskin is fabulous!!!  Still can't believe I got it for $139, which is better than $288!!!  Yes TB, glad I waited!  Now, considering another color!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Ms Tobi arrived today....the lambskin is gorgeous!!!!  Thinking about getting this Tote in another color!!!




Beautiful bag! I love that color. I have a bag in that style in the snake embossed leather and I used it as my work bag for a long time. It was great! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, the haul is here.   Coach Patchwork Edie, Coach Gramercy in nude color, Dooney Pebble Grain Hobo in elephant and Brahmin Westbrook with Ady wallet.







I'm surprised at how much I love the Gramercy; it's so different from anything I own.  The elephant hobo is as cute as her sisters.  I love the patchwork on Edie; I didn't realize that some of the patchwork squares are suede.   Jury is out on the Brahmin; the "medallion" placement is wonky and I am very particular about that.    

Coach Turnlock mocs.   LOVE!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the haul is here.   Coach Patchwork Edie, Coach Gramercy in nude color, Dooney Pebble Grain Hobo in elephant and Brahmin Westbrook with Ady wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how much I love the Gramercy; it's so different from anything I own.  The elephant hobo is as cute as her sisters.  I love the patchwork on Edie; I didn't realize that some of the patchwork squares are suede.   Jury is out on the Brahmin; the "medallion" placement is wonky and I am very particular about that.
> 
> Coach Turnlock mocs.   LOVE!!


Greatttt haul. Glad ypu love the gramercy


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Greatttt haul. Glad ypu love the gramercy



Thanks, girl.   I'm happy with everything.  The Coach mocs are like buttah.  Here's a better pic of Gramercy...OMG.       She's just stunning, and was still factory wrapped from 6 PM...yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the haul is here.   Coach Patchwork Edie, Coach Gramercy in nude color, Dooney Pebble Grain Hobo in elephant and Brahmin Westbrook with Ady wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how much I love the Gramercy; it's so different from anything I own.  The elephant hobo is as cute as her sisters.  I love the patchwork on Edie; I didn't realize that some of the patchwork squares are suede.   Jury is out on the Brahmin; the "medallion" placement is wonky and I am very particular about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Turnlock mocs.   LOVE!!







MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   I'm happy with everything.  The Coach mocs are like buttah.  Here's a better pic of Gramercy...OMG.       She's just stunning, and was still factory wrapped from 6 PM...yay!




Beautiful haul! The Gramercy is really beautiful! I think I saw that bag at Macy's over the weekend in black with gold hardware. I fell in love with it and took a picture so I would t forget it. I think it was the same bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful haul! The Gramercy is really beautiful! I think I saw that bag at Macy's over the weekend in black with gold hardware. I fell in love with it and took a picture so I would t forget it. I think it was the same bag.



Thanks, TB!   I believe the Gramercy is discontinued, but I'm not sure.  Maybe C4C knows for sure.  I always liked her but her regular price is $500...too rich for me.  When I saw her on 6PM for $247 I grabbed her.  She originally came in a beautiful oxblood color but those are long gone.  She has so many beautiful details.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! I love that color. I have a bag in that style in the snake embossed leather and I used it as my work bag for a long time. It was great! Congrats!


 
Flawless leather, yummy color!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   I'm happy with everything.  The Coach mocs are like buttah.  Here's a better pic of Gramercy...OMG.       She's just stunning, and was still factory wrapped from 6 PM...yay!


 

Wow, that IS a beauty!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, that IS a beauty!!



Thanks, HG.  I think I'm going to load her up for tomorrow.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the haul is here.   Coach Patchwork Edie, Coach Gramercy in nude color, Dooney Pebble Grain Hobo in elephant and Brahmin Westbrook with Ady wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how much I love the Gramercy; it's so different from anything I own.  The elephant hobo is as cute as her sisters.  I love the patchwork on Edie; I didn't realize that some of the patchwork squares are suede.   Jury is out on the Brahmin; the "medallion" placement is wonky and I am very particular about that.
> 
> Coach Turnlock mocs.   LOVE!!


 

Awesome haul GF!
Love all of it! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Awesome haul GF!
> Love all of it! Congrats!



Thanks, MaryBel.   I already have the Gramercy loaded up; she is just beautiful.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this style before...and now they are all gone.   

I'm thinking the Brahmin might go back.  I need to look at it closer tomorrow, but I am very particular about the "medallion" and pattern on the bag.  

The Coach turnlock loafers were a "Marybel Deal"!!      Originally $195, on sale for $65 and I had $40 in "macy's money."   YAY!!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MaryBel.   I already have the Gramercy loaded up; she is just beautiful.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this style before...and now they are all gone.
> 
> I'm thinking the Brahmin might go back.  I need to look at it closer tomorrow, but I am very particular about the "medallion" and pattern on the bag.
> 
> The Coach turnlock loafers were a "Marybel Deal"!!      Originally $195, on sale for $65 and I had $40 in "macy's money."   YAY!!


Great deal!  Love the loafers.  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MaryBel.   I already have the Gramercy loaded up; she is just beautiful.  I don't know why I never paid much attention to this style before...and now they are all gone.
> 
> I'm thinking the Brahmin might go back.  I need to look at it closer tomorrow, but I am very particular about the "medallion" and pattern on the bag.
> 
> The Coach turnlock loafers were a "Marybel Deal"!!      Originally $195, on sale for $65 and I had $40 in "macy's money."   YAY!!




She looks stunning. I have only seen it a couple of times at the outlet and there were other things calling my name louder, so I didn't even pick it up. Now I wish I have 


The Brahmin is very pretty. I know what you mean, the placement of the medallion is very important. It really makes the bag more beautiful when it's placed nicely. If you like the bag, maybe do an exchange and hopefully you will get one with a nicer placement.


WOW, that's a nice deal on the loafers! You are too funny, a 'MaryBel deal'


----------



## MaryBel

Waiting today for my Gretta DS from ILD. It's crazy, it's coming from California and I ordered it on the 4th, so it took 10 days! I have driven from CA to WA in 12 hrs, so 10 days is a bit too much!

I had completely forgotten about it! It could have been delivered yesterday but since it came via FedEx dumb post, it took an extra day for the trip to the postal office.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Waiting today for my Gretta DS from ILD. It's crazy, it's coming from California and I ordered it on the 4th, so it took 10 days! I have driven from CA to WA in 12 hrs, so 10 days is a bit too much!
> 
> I had completely forgotten about it! It could have been delivered yesterday but since it came via FedEx dumb post, it took an extra day for the trip to the postal office.



Isn't that "smartpost" the most annoying thing EVER?  I can't wait to see your new DS!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Isn't that "smartpost" the most annoying thing EVER?  I can't wait to see your new DS!


 
It is, that's why I call it dumb post, since there's nothing smart about it.


I think they tried to do the same as UPS Surepost but they did a mess, since at least Surepost just takes the extra day for the postal delivery and sometimes not even that, since I have gotten Surepost packages delivered by UPS (I guess the driver was in the area) but the rest of the travel is the same as a UPS ground package, where as FedEx goes all over the place.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She looks stunning. I have only seen it a couple of times at the outlet and there were other things calling my name louder, so I didn't even pick it up. Now I wish I have
> 
> 
> The Brahmin is very pretty. I know what you mean, the placement of the medallion is very important. It really makes the bag more beautiful when it's placed nicely. If you like the bag, maybe do an exchange and hopefully you will get one with a nicer placement.
> 
> 
> WOW, that's a nice deal on the loafers! You are too funny, a 'MaryBel deal'



Maybe you will find a Gramercy at the outlet; you know how things pop up from time to time.  

Here's a better pic of the Brahmin Westbrook; what do you think of the medallion placement?  I'm not too crazy about it being right on top of the flap, but Beck has almost convinced me that it looks fine, lol.    This is one drawback to online orders; you never can know what you're going to end up with.






ETA--here's a comparison to the pecan.  I love the perfect placement on the pecan bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Maybe you will find a Gramercy at the outlet; you know how things pop up from time to time.
> 
> Here's a better pic of the Brahmin Westbrook; what do you think of the medallion placement?  I'm not too crazy about it being right on top of the flap, but Beck has almost convinced me that it looks fine, lol.    This is one drawback to online orders; you never can know what you're going to end up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA--here's a comparison to the pecan.  I love the perfect placement on the pecan bag.


 
I see what you mean. When you compare them it's easier to see your dilemma. I agree with Beck though. I think it looks nice too. I think the part of the embossing that is in the center of flap of the black one is very nice too. I don't know what is called but that's my other favorite part of the embossing. I like how you can see more of it on the black. On your pecan, you only got a tiny bit of it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I see what you mean. When you compare them it's easier to see your dilemma. I agree with Beck though. I think it looks nice too. I think the part of the embossing that is in the center of flap of the black one is very nice too. I don't know what is called but that's my other favorite part of the embossing. I like how you can see more of it on the black. On your pecan, you only got a tiny bit of it.



I'm sure most people would think I'm ridiculous.     I have decided to keep her; it's more interesting if they aren't exactly alike.   Thanks, MB.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sure most people would think I'm ridiculous.     I have decided to keep her; it's more interesting if they aren't exactly alike.   Thanks, MB.


Bravo MB. I love both and thought it would be cool to have two different patterns. It's a nice differentiator aside from the color.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the haul is here.   Coach Patchwork Edie, Coach Gramercy in nude color, Dooney Pebble Grain Hobo in elephant and Brahmin Westbrook with Ady wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how much I love the Gramercy; it's so different from anything I own.  The elephant hobo is as cute as her sisters.  I love the patchwork on Edie; I didn't realize that some of the patchwork squares are suede.   Jury is out on the Brahmin; the "medallion" placement is wonky and I am very particular about that.
> 
> Coach Turnlock mocs.   LOVE!!


Everything is gorgeous Sarah! The bags and shoes!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Maybe you will find a Gramercy at the outlet; you know how things pop up from time to time.
> 
> Here's a better pic of the Brahmin Westbrook; what do you think of the medallion placement?  I'm not too crazy about it being right on top of the flap, but Beck has almost convinced me that it looks fine, lol.    This is one drawback to online orders; you never can know what you're going to end up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA--here's a comparison to the pecan.  I love the perfect placement on the pecan bag.


 
I'd keep her too, you'll never be wearing them both at the same time so you'll enjoy the black just as much, both are beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I'm usually very picky,  but looking at the pictures,  I don't see any difference!  I can't even see any major difference in the embossing.  As long as the medallion is straight I don't think it's an issue.  But if it bothers you,  then return the handbag.  There will be others.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sure most people would think I'm ridiculous.     I have decided to keep her;* it's more interesting if they aren't exactly alike*.   Thanks, MB.




GF, I think most people that know what we do (obsess...I mean love handbags and post about them) will think all of us are ridiculous or maybe crazy, so just ignore it! That's why I do 


That's another good point! And I agree!


No problem, glad I could help!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Bravo MB. I love both and thought it would be cool to have two different patterns. It's a nice differentiator aside from the color.


 Agree!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Everything is gorgeous Sarah! The bags and shoes!



Thanks KC!   I love those loafers; they are like buttah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'd keep her too, you'll never be wearing them both at the same time so you'll enjoy the black just as much, both are beautiful.


Good point, HG.  Thanks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I'm usually very picky,  but looking at the pictures,  I don't see any difference!  I can't even see any major difference in the embossing.  As long as the medallion is straight I don't think it's an issue.  But if it bothers you,  then return the handbag.  There will be others.



The casual observer wouldn't have a clue what I'm talking about, LJ...which is why I love TPF and my fellow purse obsessors.   You know how Brahmin incorporates the "eye" or "medallion" in their croco embossing, and placement can be really important depending on the style of the bag.  If you look closely at the pecan color, you see the "eye" is centered perfectly on the flap.  On the black, it is on top of the flap, but still manages to look OK.   (Yes, I'm weird... haha)  I'm keeping her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, I think most people that know what we do (obsess...I mean love handbags and post about them) will think all of us are ridiculous or maybe crazy, so just ignore it! That's why I do
> 
> 
> That's another good point! And I agree!
> 
> 
> No problem, glad I could help!



Hey, I'm used to people thinking I'm nuts.     I'm definitely keeping her.  (I got her for a good price so that makes her little "flaws" easier to deal with, lol.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

No purses coming today...  but my new iPhone 6S+ is "out for delivery!"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Yeah!!   Now I can whine that the pockets in my bags are too small, lol.


----------



## suzannep

MiaBorsa said:


> No purses coming today...  but my new iPhone 6S+ is "out for delivery!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!   Now I can whine that the pockets in my bags are too small, lol.



Oh my goodness! How in the world did they make this emoji of me? Lol
What color iPhone did you get, miaborsa?

Happiness is when that big, brown, beautiful truck stops in front of your house instead of the neighbor's &#128515;


----------



## MiaBorsa

suzannep said:


> Oh my goodness! How in the world did they make this emoji of me? Lol
> What color iPhone did you get, miaborsa?
> 
> Happiness is when that big, brown, beautiful truck stops in front of your house instead of the neighbor's &#128515;



  I suspect that emoji could be any of us, Suzanne!    I'm boring; I got the space gray phone with the black Apple cover.  I'm pretty conservative, lol.   I keep myself busy enough changing wallets; I couldn't deal with a new phone cover every day.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> No purses coming today...  but my new iPhone 6S+ is "out for delivery!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!   Now I can whine that the pockets in my bags are too small, lol.




Woo hoo! Now that's pretty exciting! I have been putting off the inevitable, but I need to take the plunge too. My 5S keeps shutting off when I have 20-40% battery left. I think it's finally dying. I'd rather buy bags though so I put up with it. [emoji37] the 6S had some really nice new features so I hope you love it. [emoji106]


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> No purses coming today...  but my new iPhone 6S+ is "out for delivery!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!   Now I can whine that the pockets in my bags are too small, lol.


Love the emoti!! 
Enjoy the phone GF.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo! Now that's pretty exciting! I have been putting off the inevitable, but I need to take the plunge too. My 5S keeps shutting off when I have 20-40% battery left. I think it's finally dying. I'd rather buy bags though so I put up with it. [emoji37] the 6S had some really nice new features so I hope you love it. [emoji106]





MrsKC said:


> Love the emoti!!
> Enjoy the phone GF.



Thanks, y'all.  It certainly seems HUGE compared to my 5.  It should be easier for me to use the keyboard, lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> No purses coming today...  but my new iPhone 6S+ is "out for delivery!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!   Now I can whine that the pockets in my bags are too small, lol.


Dare I ask what carrier you are using? I currently have Sprint but my sibling keeps telling me to switch to Verizon, saying it's way more reliable service.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  Verizon reception and service area are very good in the north east..... but there are certain areas of CT that don't get reception at all.   My sister has Verizon and can't get reception at her house in Easton, CT.  When I get within a mile of her house I lose all reception.  Don't know if it's a problem with all carriers due to lack of cell towers in the area.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  Verizon reception and service area are very good in the north east..... but there are certain areas of CT that don't get reception at all.   My sister has Verizon and can't get reception at her house in Easton, CT.  When I get within a mile of her house I lose all reception.  Don't know if it's a problem with all carriers due to lack of cell towers in the area.


Yes, I think you are right about the towers LJ. I attended a party in Kensington once, and not one person had cell service. I guess those dead spots are everywhere.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Dare I ask what carrier you are using? I currently have Sprint but my sibling keeps telling me to switch to Verizon, saying it's way more reliable service.


We use Verizon, but we're in Texas.  I have read that for the most part, Verizon has better coverage in the east and AT&T in the west.   We travel a lot in a motorhome, and have never been anywhere we couldn't get service except for some remote areas in the Rocky Mountains.  As LJ said, there are dead spots with every carrier, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Anyone waiting on goodies??   I'm trying to climb back on the Ban Wagon so nothing from me.       I did order a Barbara Bixby ring from Q but who knows when that will ship.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Anyone waiting on goodies??   I'm trying to climb back on the Ban Wagon so nothing from me.       I did order a Barbara Bixby ring from Q but who knows when that will ship.


 
I'm waiting on my Oryany hobo bag (LTS). Again, scheduled to be delivered today when I have to leave the house early. grr. Hopefully Mr. brown pants will come before I leave.


Which ring did you ordered? I also ordered one of her rings, the flower ring in iolite.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Nov TSV in Elephant will be here tomorrow! [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm waiting on my Oryany hobo bag (LTS). Again, scheduled to be delivered today when I have to leave the house early. grr. Hopefully Mr. brown pants will come before I leave.
> 
> 
> Which ring did you ordered? I also ordered one of her rings, the flower ring in iolite.



I have tried OrYany bags but they all seem so heavy.  I can't wait to see yours.  

I got that new little band ring that was on sale, in the pink tourmaline.  http://www.qvc.com/Barbara-Bixby-St...g.product.J326088.html?upsh=1&sc=J326088-CSWB    I also ordered the flower ring (that was the TSV at one time) in citrine, but I decided to cancel that one.   I'm planning to wear the little band ring in place of my wedding set when we go camping, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Nov TSV in Elephant will be here tomorrow! [emoji16]



Yeah!!      I can't wait for your reveal and review.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm waiting on my Oryany hobo bag (LTS). Again, scheduled to be delivered today when I have to leave the house early. grr. Hopefully Mr. brown pants will come before I leave.
> 
> 
> Which ring did you ordered? I also ordered one of her rings, the flower ring in iolite.



Do you live far from the UPS terminal?   You could go online using "My UPS" and have your packages held for pickup, then go get them.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have tried OrYany bags but they all seem so heavy.  I can't wait to see yours.
> 
> I got that new little band ring that was on sale, in the pink tourmaline.  http://www.qvc.com/Barbara-Bixby-St...g.product.J326088.html?upsh=1&sc=J326088-CSWB    I also ordered the flower ring (that was the TSV at one time) in citrine, but I decided to cancel that one.   I'm planning to wear the little band ring in place of my wedding set when we go camping, lol.




Yeah, some of them are really heavy. This one doesn't look as heavy, we'll see.


I was considering that ring too! I really like it, in the 3 choices, but for sure my first one will be the tanzanite. That's why I picked the iolite in the other one, since it was close to tanzanite. I was tempted to also order the flower ring in pink tourmaline, since to me that was the second prettiest of all. If I like the one I ordered, then I'll get the pink tourmaline later. The band ring will be perfect for camping or any other day!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Do you live far from the UPS terminal?   You could go online using "My UPS" and have your packages held for pickup, then go get them.




Not very far, the problem is I always notice they are out for delivery when they are already on the truck!


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> Dare I ask what carrier you are using? I currently have Sprint but my sibling keeps telling me to switch to Verizon, saying it's way more reliable service.


Yes, Verizon service is better and will have reception in way more rural areas than the other carriers, but they are also significantly more expensive.  I went from a $100 Verizon bill for a BlackBerry, to a $40 Boost Mobile bill with a Galaxy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Not very far, the problem is I always notice they are out for delivery when they are already on the truck!



Do you have "My UPS?"   They send a delivery notification email the day before delivery.


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't wait to see all of the goodies, Sarah, MaryBel, and Pcan!!  

I want so many of Barbara Bixbys pieces. They are so gorgeous and unique.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Yeah, some of them are really heavy. This one doesn't look as heavy, we'll see.
> 
> 
> I was considering that ring too! I really like it, in the 3 choices, but for sure my first one will be the tanzanite. That's why I picked the iolite in the other one, since it was close to tanzanite. I was tempted to also order the flower ring in pink tourmaline, since to me that was the second prettiest of all. If I like the one I ordered, then I'll get the pink tourmaline later. The band ring will be perfect for camping or any other day!


 


*MaryBel, MiaBorsa:*  I got the Barbara Bixby ring when it was a TSV.  It's really well made and beautiful.  I have the rhodolite garnet and the shade is stunning.   I've also seen the blue topaz in person and it's very pretty.   I liked my rhodolite so much I ordered the citrine last weekend when they marked the price back down to $99.   The ring is a good size ring, it's not overly large,  but it's not for someone who like petite jewelry.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  we are all waiting anxiously for your reveal.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  we are all waiting anxiously for your reveal.




Me too girl! I'm just hoping that it didn't get all slung from side to side and gets squished from being in a box twice it's size. Though This bag has pleats, it would look awful with wrinkles.  I have a text delivery alert and my keys ready to fly home when she comes. Lol. I'm excited just hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I can't wait for your reveal either!!  I just know you're going to love it!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too girl! I'm just hoping that it didn't get all slung from side to side and gets squished from being in a box twice it's size. Though This bag has pleats, it would look awful with wrinkles.  I have a text delivery alert and my keys ready to fly home when she comes. Lol. I'm excited just hope I'm not disappointed.


 Pookie is going thru it over here


----------



## oldbaglover

YankeeDooney said:


> Dare I ask what carrier you are using? I currently have Sprint but my sibling keeps telling me to switch to Verizon, saying it's way more reliable service.


Go online and search for small carriers who dont require a contract.  I recently bought a smartphone from a rack and the carrier uses the Verizon signal.  Their signal is good in the midwest and better than Sprint whose company is based in the KC area.


----------



## MaryBel

Hey GFs, here's my Oryany bag. Sorry for the delay.


I really like this bag! It is really light (and I haven't even taken the stuffing and dust bag from it).


----------



## MaryBel

And the Sanibel cosmetic case from ILD


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, here's my Oryany bag. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> I really like this bag! It is really light (and I haven't even taken the stuffing and dust bag from it).







MaryBel said:


> And the Sanibel cosmetic case from ILD




Very nice MaryBel. I almost ordered that bag when they first presented it. Love the cosmetic case!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> And the Sanibel cosmetic case from ILD



Nice loot, MB.  I like the color blocking on the OrYany.  Cute makeup bag, too!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, here's my Oryany bag. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> I really like this bag! It is really light (and I haven't even taken the stuffing and dust bag from it).


Hey I love it and have it in light pink. Be careful with the interior. I had color transfer from the lining onto my leather wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hey I love it and have it in light pink. Be careful with the interior. I had color transfer from the lining onto my leather wallet.



What...???   Wow, that's not good, KC.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> And the Sanibel cosmetic case from ILD


 

Love your cosmetics case!


----------



## Surfercisco

MaryBel said:


> And the Sanibel cosmetic case from ILD



I like your cosmetic bag!  It reminds me that I may have to get a new one since I was unaware that my husband took my cosmetic bag camping with him and my son this weekend.

I threw a fit when I saw GARBAGE in my bag (they left no trace in the woods) and my zipper saturated with old chili.  Seriously?  The couldn't use an old ziplock...

I had to snatch my kitchen funnel out of his hands as he was walking to the garage with it.  The guy was going to use it to fill a car with oil.  ullhair:


----------



## MrsKC

Surfercisco said:


> I like your cosmetic bag!  It reminds me that I may have to get a new one since I was unaware that my husband took my cosmetic bag camping with him and my son this weekend.
> 
> I threw a fit when I saw GARBAGE in my bag (they left no trace in the woods) and my zipper saturated with old chili.  Seriously?  The couldn't use an old ziplock...
> 
> I had to snatch my kitchen funnel out of his hands as he was walking to the garage with it.  The guy was going to use it to fill a car with oil.  ullhair:




Oh my gosh...I have no words.....


----------



## Surfercisco

MrsKC said:


> Oh my gosh...I have no words.....


Thank you.  I'm glad I'm not the only woman in the world who be be speechless by the Y chromosome...


----------



## suzannep

Can any of you ladies relate? &#128521;


----------



## MrsKC

suzannep said:


> Can any of you ladies relate? &#128521;



You are singing my song, GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice MaryBel. I almost ordered that bag when they first presented it. Love the cosmetic case!


 
Thanks GF! I was a steal at $75 so I had to try it! I'm glad I did since it's so light.
The cosmetic is very cute, but it took forever to get here. I was thinking I was not getting it when it wouldn't appear at USPS.




MiaBorsa said:


> Nice loot, MB.  I like the color blocking on the OrYany.  Cute makeup bag, too!




Thanks Sarah!



MrsKC said:


> Hey I love it and have it in light pink. Be careful with the interior. I had color transfer from the lining onto my leather wallet.




Thanks GF! And thanks for the advice. I will keep that in mind!



hydrangeagirl said:


> Love your cosmetics case!




Thanks GF, it was from ILD, $19



Surfercisco said:


> I like your cosmetic bag!  It reminds me that I may have to get a new one since I was unaware that my husband took my cosmetic bag camping with him and my son this weekend.
> 
> I threw a fit when I saw GARBAGE in my bag (they left no trace in the woods) and my zipper saturated with old chili.  Seriously?  The couldn't use an old ziplock...
> 
> I had to snatch my kitchen funnel out of his hands as he was walking to the garage with it.  The guy was going to use it to fill a car with oil.  ullhair:


 
Thanks GF!
Hey, that's not nice! Tell them to leave your stuff alone! Guys sometimes don't think what they do! ok, so now tell him they need to get you a need one!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Surfercisco said:


> I like your cosmetic bag!  It reminds me that I may have to get a new one since I was unaware that my husband took my cosmetic bag camping with him and my son this weekend.
> 
> I threw a fit when I saw GARBAGE in my bag (they left no trace in the woods) and my zipper saturated with old chili.  Seriously?  The couldn't use an old ziplock...
> 
> I had to snatch my kitchen funnel out of his hands as he was walking to the garage with it.  The guy was going to use it to fill a car with oil.  ullhair:


 



Just makes me appreciate my hubby all the more!!  I'm sure yours does other things right though...


----------



## Twoboyz

Surfercisco said:


> I like your cosmetic bag!  It reminds me that I may have to get a new one since I was unaware that my husband took my cosmetic bag camping with him and my son this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I threw a fit when I saw GARBAGE in my bag (they left no trace in the woods) and my zipper saturated with old chili.  Seriously?  The couldn't use an old ziplock...
> 
> 
> 
> I had to snatch my kitchen funnel out of his hands as he was walking to the garage with it.  The guy was going to use it to fill a car with oil.  ullhair:




Oh gosh... I'm sorry. That's just wrong.... [emoji37]



suzannep said:


> Can any of you ladies relate? [emoji6]




[emoji23]


----------



## oldbaglover

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh... I'm sorry. That's just wrong.... [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23]


why do guys do these things?  my husband and son have taken the good kitchen flatware with them to camping trips over the weekend and some of it ended up lost or sat in camp boxes for months with food stuck to it.  I have always had plenty of cheap garage sale flatware on hand to use for camping.  I think they dont want to bother looking for stuff like the man caught with the kitchen funnel!  And why would a guy want to be caught with a woman's cosmetic bag!!


----------



## Twoboyz

oldbaglover said:


> why do guys do these things?  my husband and son have taken the good kitchen flatware with them to camping trips over the weekend and some of it ended up lost or sat in camp boxes for months with food stuck to it.  I have always had plenty of cheap garage sale flatware on hand to use for camping.  I think they dont want to bother looking for stuff like the man caught with the kitchen funnel!  And why would a guy want to be caught with a woman's cosmetic bag!!




I think you're right, they don't want to bother. Haha, I'm picturing the cosmetic bag with the camping stuff. I know it's not funny but the visual is. For reference I'm picturing my DH with it in his hands. [emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I think you're right, they don't want to bother. Haha, I'm picturing the cosmetic bag with the camping stuff. I know it's not funny but the visual is. For reference I'm picturing my DH with it in his hands. [emoji23]



    My hubby is always taking my good tupperware to the garage to use for God knows what.   But he hasn't used any of my accessories yet.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby is always taking my good tupperware to the garage to use for God knows what.   But he hasn't used any of my accessories yet.




[emoji23]


----------



## BlazenHsss

I eagerly await the arrival of a crimson Florentine Buckley!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlazenHsss said:


> I eagerly await the arrival of a crimson Florentine Buckley!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen:*  I'm anxious to see your new Crimson Flo Buckley.  Hope UPS works fast.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> I eagerly await the arrival of a crimson Florentine Buckley!




That's going to be a stunner! I can't wait!


----------



## BlazenHsss

I nabbed it for half it's price due to some pebbling inconveniences.
But I can live with that for half!
And I was dying for a crimson satchel, that I can't find. Soooooo, this!
So much for my bag ban until 12 days of Dooney. Sighhhhhhhh


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> I nabbed it for half it's price due to some pebbling inconveniences.
> But I can live with that for half!
> And I was dying for a crimson satchel, that I can't find. Soooooo, this!
> So much for my bag ban until 12 days of Dooney. Sighhhhhhhh




This one will be worth it! [emoji2]


----------



## Surfercisco

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby is always taking my good tupperware to the garage to use for God knows what.   But he hasn't used any of my accessories yet.



Just wait- I hope it doesn't happen to you.     In a million years, I would not have thought that he would use a cosmetic bag to carry camping garbage in.   

I should say that we had just come from a cross country trip and my cosmetic bags, luggage and other traveling things were in the entry way waiting to carried upstairs for storage when they were packing for their camping trip.  But still...


----------



## oldbaglover

Surfercisco said:


> Just wait- I hope it doesn't happen to you.     In a million years, I would not have thought that he would use a cosmetic bag to carry camping garbage in.
> 
> I should say that we had just come from a cross country trip and my cosmetic bags, luggage and other traveling things were in the entry way waiting to carried upstairs for storage when they were packing for their camping trip.  But still...


Take away their man cards!


----------



## Twoboyz

No bags today, but boots and Blazers! Something to accessorize my bags with. [emoji4]
I'm waiting for my Susan Graver TSV and my Marc Fisher riding boots in my favorite shade wine [emoji485][emoji4].


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> No bags today, but boots and Blazers! Something to accessorize my bags with. [emoji4]
> I'm waiting for my Susan Graver TSV and my Marc Fisher riding boots in my favorite shade wine [emoji485][emoji4].



Yah!  Boots n blazers sound good to me!!    

Fedex left a package today and I opened it without looking at the label.   It was some kind of power tool.   Ack.   I had to apologize to hub for bogarting his package.    (Hmmm, that didn't sound quite right.  )


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yah!  Boots n blazers sound good to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fedex left a package today and I opened it without looking at the label.   It was some kind of power tool.   Ack.   I had to apologize to hub for bogarting his package.    (Hmmm, that didn't sound quite right.  )




Rotflmao! 

BTW,  the boots and blazer was a let down too. [emoji53] Both are going back. The boots were cute, but they didn't feel like $200 boots to me so o couldn't justify spending that. The blazer wasn't fitted enough and a bit too big and boxy. Oh well. Next!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao!
> 
> BTW,  the boots and blazer was a let down too. [emoji53] Both are going back. The boots were cute, but they didn't feel like $200 boots to me so o couldn't justify spending that. The blazer wasn't fitted enough and a bit too big and boxy. Oh well. Next!



   Dang.  I hate returning stuff to Q.  That Bixby ring I bought is packed up to go back; it is small and dull looking.  Not worth the money, so buh-bye.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Dang.  I hate returning stuff to Q.  That Bixby ring I bought is packed up to go back; it is small and dull looking.  Not worth the money, so buh-bye.




Awwww bummer. I think I return more than I keep. Bad for the shipping charges I know.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, poop.   I thought I was getting two Fedex deliveries today (Coach Ace and Dooney wallet), and when I check tracking I find that they have been rescheduled for TUESDAY.   WAAAAAAH.   

We are having MORE RAIN...  almost 6" overnight and the hill country is flash flooding.  :storm:   I don't think the trick-or-treaters will be out tonight.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  hope your home stays nice and dry.  Heavy rains can be very dangerous in some areas.  At least your packages may stay dry if they postponed the delivery.   But I know it's disappointing when you have treasures on the way.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, poop.   I thought I was getting two Fedex deliveries today (Coach Ace and Dooney wallet), and when I check tracking I find that they have been rescheduled for TUESDAY.   WAAAAAAH.
> 
> We are having MORE RAIN...  almost 6" overnight and the hill country is flash flooding.  :storm:   I don't think the trick-or-treaters will be out tonight.




Oh what a big bummer! Maybe you can find some consultation in the extra candy you will have left over. I hope you stay safe and dry. We are having an all day steady rain/drizzle and mid 40's. They still come....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Now that I've calmed down (a hair)... I had a FitBit delivered today and once again when I get home, it's not there. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. This is ridiculous!!! I live in a totally secure building (quickly figuring out that, that doesn't mean anything) and have had at least 3 packages taken. They were nice a couple of times and taped the box back up and put back in front of my door, so hopefully when I wake up, they've decided to put it back. I can't have deliveries at work anymore so I have no choice. I'm so frustrated! I'll wait a compile days to see if the thief returns it before calling the Q. I really hate to have them send out another because of dishonest thieves but I paid for this outright, no EP, so I'm really upset. I was so ready to get motivated on my healthy living journey with this new tool.... I'm done now! Sighing!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Now that I've calmed down (a hair)... I had a FitBit delivered today and once again when I get home, it's not there. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. This is ridiculous!!! I live in a totally secure building (quickly figuring out that, that doesn't mean anything) and have had at least 3 packages taken. They were nice a couple of times and taped the box back up and put back in front of my door, so hopefully when I wake up, they've decided to put it back. I can't have deliveries at work anymore so I have no choice. I'm so frustrated! I'll wait a compile days to see if the thief returns it before calling the Q. I really hate to have them send out another because of dishonest thieves but I paid for this outright, no EP, so I'm really upset. I was so ready to get motivated on my healthy living journey with this new tool.... I'm done now! Sighing!


This is terrible P. Can you get the authorities involved or how about setting up a sting operation.
Rent a wireless videocamera and snag them in the act or play hookie on delivery day to catch them.

There must be others in the building having the same problem. Perhaps a building block watch is in order.


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> This is terrible P. Can you get the authorities involved or how about setting up a sting operation.
> Rent a wireless videocamera and snag them in the act or play hookie on delivery day to catch them.
> 
> There must be others in the building having the same problem. Perhaps a building block watch is in order.


Time for a nanny cam!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Now that I've calmed down (a hair)... I had a FitBit delivered today and once again when I get home, it's not there. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. This is ridiculous!!! I live in a totally secure building (quickly figuring out that, that doesn't mean anything) and have had at least 3 packages taken. They were nice a couple of times and taped the box back up and put back in front of my door, so hopefully when I wake up, they've decided to put it back. I can't have deliveries at work anymore so I have no choice. I'm so frustrated! I'll wait a compile days to see if the thief returns it before calling the Q. I really hate to have them send out another because of dishonest thieves but I paid for this outright, no EP, so I'm really upset. I was so ready to get motivated on my healthy living journey with this new tool.... I'm done now! Sighing!




This is terrible! There has to be something the police can do to help you with this situation. Have you tried giving them a call? What about the building manager. Maybe they can do something to help line installing a camera. I'm so sorry.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Terrible, I'm so sorry and I can feel your frustration and anger.  Too bad you couldn't be home one of these times and watch from inside and snap a few pictures of the perpetrator...have any of your neighbors experienced this?


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Now that I've calmed down (a hair)... I had a FitBit delivered today and once again when I get home, it's not there. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. This is ridiculous!!! I live in a totally secure building (quickly figuring out that, that doesn't mean anything) and have had at least 3 packages taken. They were nice a couple of times and taped the box back up and put back in front of my door, so hopefully when I wake up, they've decided to put it back. I can't have deliveries at work anymore so I have no choice. I'm so frustrated! I'll wait a compile days to see if the thief returns it before calling the Q. I really hate to have them send out another because of dishonest thieves but I paid for this outright, no EP, so I'm really upset. I was so ready to get motivated on my healthy living journey with this new tool.... I'm done now! Sighing!



That's awful! I hope it makes its way to you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sorry, PTB.  I hope you get it resolved.   I'm sure as the holiday season approaches, package thieves will be busier than ever.


----------



## StopHammertime

I was running errands when my mail was being delivered today. I drive up to my apartment complex and see the mailman driving away. 
However, I think he must have secretly known I was waiting for a package... Because he stopped at the corner. I opened my mailbox and didn't see the slip I was expecting, but when I got to my apartment I saw he had wedged the 'come pick this up tomorrow' slip in the door.
I waffled for a few minutes about whether or not I should be 'that person' and walk to the corner with my slip. I peeked out my window and saw he was still parked at the corner and took it as a sign. I walked... Maybe 300 feet, barefoot, slip in hand, and said I was sorry for stalking him, but I had been waiting for this package for a while and really wanted it today. Showed him my ID, signed for the package, annnnnnnd today is the day I got my vintage LV speedy  felt like a total weirdo but worth it!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Glad it arrived safely and hope you love it!!


----------



## Twoboyz

StopHammertime said:


> I was running errands when my mail was being delivered today. I drive up to my apartment complex and see the mailman driving away.
> However, I think he must have secretly known I was waiting for a package... Because he stopped at the corner. I opened my mailbox and didn't see the slip I was expecting, but when I got to my apartment I saw he had wedged the 'come pick this up tomorrow' slip in the door.
> I waffled for a few minutes about whether or not I should be 'that person' and walk to the corner with my slip. I peeked out my window and saw he was still parked at the corner and took it as a sign. I walked... Maybe 300 feet, barefoot, slip in hand, and said I was sorry for stalking him, but I had been waiting for this package for a while and really wanted it today. Showed him my ID, signed for the package, annnnnnnd today is the day I got my vintage LV speedy  felt like a total weirdo but worth it!




I think we have all experienced this a couple times. Congrats! I'm glad you were able to catch him. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Now that I've calmed down (a hair)... I had a FitBit delivered today and once again when I get home, it's not there. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. This is ridiculous!!! I live in a totally secure building (quickly figuring out that, that doesn't mean anything) and have had at least 3 packages taken. They were nice a couple of times and taped the box back up and put back in front of my door, so hopefully when I wake up, they've decided to put it back. I can't have deliveries at work anymore so I have no choice. I'm so frustrated! I'll wait a compile days to see if the thief returns it before calling the Q. I really hate to have them send out another because of dishonest thieves but I paid for this outright, no EP, so I'm really upset. I was so ready to get motivated on my healthy living journey with this new tool.... I'm done now! Sighing!




Hey Pcan, any new developments in your Fitbit?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hey Pcan, any new developments in your Fitbit?




It showed up today at me door this morning when I woke up. OPENED and taped back up. Wow!! Well glad they didn't like it and decided to give it back. I'm thinking about going to the police to see what I can do. 

Thanks everyone for all your concern. This is getting ridiculous for someone to be that nosey!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> It showed up today at me door this morning when I woke up. OPENED and taped back up. Wow!! Well glad they didn't like it and decided to give it back. I'm thinking about going to the police to see what I can do.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your concern. This is getting ridiculous for someone to be that nosey!



Well, I'm glad you got it!   Maybe they are like me...it got accidentally left at their door and they just ripped it open before reading the shipping label.      I did that recently, but thank goodness it was my hubby's stuff, not my neighbor's.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> It showed up today at me door this morning when I woke up. OPENED and taped back up. Wow!! Well glad they didn't like it and decided to give it back. I'm thinking about going to the police to see what I can do.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your concern. This is getting ridiculous for someone to be that nosey!


How about leaving a box at your door when you leave in the morning and have it loaded up with one of those exploding dye packs or a glitter bomb? It would leave a trail. 

The nanny cam is the best. Sting operation with evidence.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> How about leaving a box at your door when you leave in the morning and have it loaded up with one of those exploding dye packs or a glitter bomb? It would leave a trail.
> 
> The nanny cam is the best. Sting operation with evidence.




Lol... I was actually thinking about a sting and packing a box with rotten food in a plastic bag wrapped up nice or something like that. I'm looking into a cam now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I was actually thinking about a sting and packing a box with rotten food in a plastic bag wrapped up nice or something like that. I'm looking into a cam now.


Yeah, nanny cam is the best. But what if the offender knows you are on the forum and ytube? 
They probably know what is in the packages and when their expected to arrive?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah, nanny cam is the best. But what if the offender knows you are on the forum and ytube?
> They probably know what is in the packages and when their expected to arrive?




Is it you? Are your neighbor? Lol


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is it you? Are your neighbor? Lol


Yeah, how do you think I knew about the margarita's?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I was actually thinking about a sting and packing a box with rotten food in a plastic bag wrapped up nice or something like that. I'm looking into a cam now.




That's a great idea! [emoji41]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah, nanny cam is the best. But what if the offender knows you are on the forum and ytube?
> They probably know what is in the packages and when their expected to arrive?




That adds a whole new creep factor.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> It showed up today at me door this morning when I woke up. OPENED and taped back up. Wow!! Well glad they didn't like it and decided to give it back. I'm thinking about going to the police to see what I can do.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your concern. This is getting ridiculous for someone to be that nosey!




I'm glad you finally got it. I think I would go to the police and to the building management company. Maybe they can install a camera. On a happy note, I hope you love your new Fitbit!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you finally got it. I think I would go to the police and to the building management company. Maybe they can install a camera. On a happy note, I hope you love your new Fitbit!




We have 37 building cameras but none are on the floors. Go figure! They say it's not much they can do and that I can put up my own cam as long as it's not attached to the building. I think it's ok so far. I like the sleep part the best. It's crazy seeing my sleeping patterns.


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> We have 37 building cameras but none are on the floors. Go figure! They say it's not much they can do and that I can put up my own cam as long as it's not attached to the building. I think it's ok so far. I like the sleep part the best. It's crazy seeing my sleeping patterns.



When I read your dilemma I felt so bad for you. It made me wonder if anyone else in your building is having the same problem? I also wondered if they are getting personal information off order, packing slips in your boxes which could be used to perpetuate identity theft. If you cannot accept packages at work anymore, I thought about this. It would cost you box rental, which I don't think is to bad, perhaps setting up a post office box in an Express Ship or some place similiar, they have different names in different places. They are places that do UPS, Fed Ex, etc. but also have mailboxes you can rent. The mailboxes are accessible even when the rest of the store is closed. You could use this for your address for packages, as they would put a note in your box and just pick them up there at the store. At least you would have some peace of mind where your packages are, knowing they are safe until you pick them up. I know it's added expense a little more leg work but maybe worth it. Do you have any idea who might be behind this?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> We have 37 building cameras but none are on the floors. Go figure! They say it's not much they can do and that I can put up my own cam as long as it's not attached to the building. I think it's ok so far. I like the sleep part the best. It's crazy seeing my sleeping patterns.




Oh well, at least they are letting you out your own camera out there, but the their is liable to steal that too! Im glad you like it. I think the sleep part is cool too. I am seeing just how little sleep I get. [emoji53]


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> It showed up today at me door this morning when I woke up. OPENED and taped back up. Wow!! Well glad they didn't like it and decided to give it back. I'm thinking about going to the police to see what I can do.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your concern. This is getting ridiculous for someone to be that nosey!



That's crazy. Who opens someone else's package?  Is there an office in your building who could receive and hold your packages for you?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

swags said:


> That's crazy. Who opens someone else's package?  Is there an office in your building who could receive and hold your packages for you?




Yeah it's ridiculous!!! No, it's a condo building and the office is only for condos they own not individually owned ones. It's weird!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I have a package on the way from the Q!  Should be here tomorrow.  Can't wait!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out.For.Delivery.  My favorite three words.  Reveal later tonight when I get home.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out.For.Delivery.  My favorite three words.  Reveal later tonight when I get home.



  Mine too! (Second only to, "I love it!")

Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## Twoboyz

Out for delivery today is my Mom's Christmas present from my sister and Me. I'm very nervous because it's an as is Lolo in oyster. We thought we'd give it a shot and hope for a good one. If we strike out we will exchange for a new one.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Out for delivery today is my Mom's Christmas present from my sister and Me. I'm very nervous because it's an as is Lolo in oyster. We thought we'd give it a shot and hope for a good one. If we strike out we will exchange for a new one.




Let us know how it comes out !


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Out for delivery today is my Mom's Christmas present from my sister and Me. I'm very nervous because it's an as is Lolo in oyster. We thought we'd give it a shot and hope for a good one. If we strike out we will exchange for a new one.


Hope you get one that is brand new and has all the accessories!  Let us know how it turns out~


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Hope you get one that is brand new and has all the accessories!  Let us know how it turns out~




Thanks GM. It was somewhat of a success. I posted in the As Is reveals thread. She looks brand new m, but has some funny texturing in one side of the strap. There was no coin purse, key fob, or dust bag. The registration card was included.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  if you decide to keep the bag,  call QVC and ask for a credit for the missing accessories.  They have been known to do this in the past.  You may have to call more than once to get a CS rep who will be accommodating.  Credit might be only $25,  but it's still worth the call.   Or you could order another one,  if it's still available and pick the best of the 2.  But then you add extra shipping costs and maybe return costs.


----------



## gm2amm

I'm sorry she was missing some vital parts&#128513;  Customers shouldn't be allowed to return these bags to QVC without the accessories. Those bags should just be sent back to the customer with a big NO CREDIT stamp on the return paperwork.  I too have returned Dooney's in the past that had accessories and I wouldn't have dreamed of keeping them and just returning the bag.  Just throwing my opinion out there~


----------



## YankeeDooney

gm2amm said:


> I'm sorry she was missing some vital parts&#128513;  Customers shouldn't be allowed to return these bags to QVC without the accessories. Those bags should just be sent back to the customer with a big NO CREDIT stamp on the return paperwork.  I too have returned Dooney's in the past that had accessories and I wouldn't have dreamed of keeping them and just returning the bag.  Just throwing my opinion out there~


There is also a possibility that the accessories go missing once they hit the Q return. Unfortunately, you never know what the situation is.

I had this happen to me with a different retailer. The box being returned weighed the same at transit check-ins until it got back to the retailer warehouse. Then suddenly, an item goes missing. No honor among thieves. Very sad.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  if you decide to keep the bag,  call QVC and ask for a credit for the missing accessories.  They have been known to do this in the past.  You may have to call more than once to get a CS rep who will be accommodating.  Credit might be only $25,  but it's still worth the call.   Or you could order another one,  if it's still available and pick the best of the 2.  But then you add extra shipping costs and maybe return costs.




Thanks LJ! Yes m, this was my plan. I've done it before and gotten a credit. I just called and they are giving me $50 off for the missing coin purse, key fob, and dust bag. [emoji4][emoji106] 



gm2amm said:


> I'm sorry she was missing some vital parts[emoji16]  Customers shouldn't be allowed to return these bags to QVC without the accessories. Those bags should just be sent back to the customer with a big NO CREDIT stamp on the return paperwork.  I too have returned Dooney's in the past that had accessories and I wouldn't have dreamed of keeping them and just returning the bag.  Just throwing my opinion out there~




Thanks GM. I agree. I think they should offer two different item numbers, one with the accessories and one without. The one without should be  priced at $149.  At least then the customer can decide which way they want to go. It might require their warehouse to do a little extra when returns come in, but it seems doable. I was going to suggest it to the csr when I was on the phone but I forgot.


----------



## Twoboyz

I am waiting for my new Vitamix TSV from QVC. I'm so excited! I finally took the plunge and got one. It shipped the same day I ordered it. I've never had anything ship that fast before.


----------



## gm2amm

I like your idea of two separate item numbers for those bags that are missing accessories.
$50 off is awesome!! Hopefully your mom won't be disappointed to not have the coin purse. They're cute but to be honest I rarely use the ones I got with my Logo Lock bags. 
Oh, and by the way....it might be cooling off here in west Texas so I pulled out my Nubuck Chelsea&#128522;. She's a beautiful bag...


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> I like your idea of two separate item numbers for those bags that are missing accessories.
> 
> $50 off is awesome!! Hopefully your mom won't be disappointed to not have the coin purse. They're cute but to be honest I rarely use the ones I got with my Logo Lock bags.
> 
> Oh, and by the way....it might be cooling off here in west Texas so I pulled out my Nubuck Chelsea[emoji4]. She's a beautiful bag...




Yay!  I'm glad you finally get to bring her out. I miss both of my nubuk bags. My mom isn't a handbag person so she most likely won't mind. I'll find her a coordinating one at the outlet or give her my bone one. I rarely use mine too.


----------



## Vicmarie

gm2amm said:


> I like your idea of two separate item numbers for those bags that are missing accessories.
> 
> $50 off is awesome!! Hopefully your mom won't be disappointed to not have the coin purse. They're cute but to be honest I rarely use the ones I got with my Logo Lock bags.
> 
> Oh, and by the way....it might be cooling off here in west Texas so I pulled out my Nubuck Chelsea[emoji4]. She's a beautiful bag...




Glad to see another west Texan !


----------



## Vicmarie

I have a very unfortunate condition called " I don't want flo colors when they are in stock but go crazy for them when they are retired . " I hate it . I should be getting an ocean small satchel sent to me very soon ! Now I just need taupe and my wish list will be filled .


----------



## MaryBel

Stalking fedex for the goodies I ordered from Macy's...MK medium Cindy satchel in deep teal, coach tote in leopard and Dooney claremont python in plum.


----------



## gm2amm

Vicmarie said:


> Glad to see another west Texan !


Where are you, Vicmarie? I'm in the desert. A town called San Angelo. We've been here a little over a year and a half. I'm from northern CA originally. My husband is from this area...


----------



## Vicmarie

gm2amm said:


> Where are you, Vicmarie? I'm in the desert. A town called San Angelo. We've been here a little over a year and a half. I'm from northern CA originally. My husband is from this area...




I'm actually wayyyyy out west , in El Paso ! I bet Texas is a huge difference from northern CA ! How are you liking it ?


----------



## gm2amm

Vicmarie said:


> I'm actually wayyyyy out west , in El Paso ! I bet Texas is a huge difference from northern CA ! How are you liking it ?


Well, this town isn't very big and I'm a big city gal! It's definitely different here...and, my kids and grandkids are in CA...so, I must say I do miss my home state!


----------



## Vicmarie

I just ordered a small Elisa Verona in Aubergine "as is " .. Wish me luck !!! I get her on Friday !


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> I just ordered a small Elisa Verona in Aubergine "as is " .. Wish me luck !!! I get her on Friday !


Good luck Vic. The Aubergine is very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My croco Dawson will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I just ordered a small Elisa Verona in Aubergine "as is " .. Wish me luck !!! I get her on Friday !




Woo hoo!! Crossing my fingers for you. That's some quick shipping. My City Python is still in process.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My croco Dawson will be here tomorrow.




I'm very excited to see it. [emoji106]


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo!! Crossing my fingers for you. That's some quick shipping. My City Python is still in process.




I paid the extra 4 bucks to get it here faster ! You know how I am about not being patient  I said if a black or Aubergine Verona , or a midnight Brenna came into stock as is .. I would go for it .. And there she was !


----------



## Vicmarie

YankeeDooney said:


> Good luck Vic. The Aubergine is very pretty.




Thanks I sure hope so !


----------



## lovebags1

I am super excited!  I ordered a florentine chelsea shopper in elephant from the Q as is.  It arrives tomorrow.  Any thoughts on the as is?  My first one.


----------



## Vicmarie

lovebags1 said:


> I am super excited!  I ordered a florentine chelsea shopper in elephant from the Q as is.  It arrives tomorrow.  Any thoughts on the as is?  My first one.




I have that same bag ! I think it's worth trying for sure ! If it is in terrible shape , you can always send it back ! I have had good luck with as is items . There was once that I decided to send one back and I tried again and the second one couldn't have been better !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I paid the extra 4 bucks to get it here faster ! You know how I am about not being patient  I said if a black or Aubergine Verona , or a midnight Brenna came into stock as is .. I would go for it .. And there she was !




I had a feeling you did when I saw that quick delivery time. Mine finally shipped today and it's saying Monday delivery. I'm fine with that because I'm off work and no one will be here. [emoji4]




lovebags1 said:


> I am super excited!  I ordered a florentine chelsea shopper in elephant from the Q as is.  It arrives tomorrow.  Any thoughts on the as is?  My first one.




I hope you get a nice one. It's a gorgeous bag. I have ordered as is several times and more times than not I have gotten one that still had wrapping on it. Only three times did I get a bag that looked like it HD been carried for awhile. I just received an oyster logo lock and it looks brand new, but it was missing all of the accessories. I asked QVC for an additional discount and they gave me $50 off. [emoji4]


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Vicmarie said:


> I have that same bag ! I think it's worth trying for sure ! If it is in terrible shape , you can always send it back ! I have had good luck with as is items . There was once that I decided to send one back and I tried again and the second one couldn't have been better !


I never thought to ask this question but if you order an "as is" bag and it is dreadful, you can only return it for a refund, correct?


----------



## Vicmarie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I never thought to ask this question but if you order an "as is" bag and it is dreadful, you can only return it for a refund, correct?




You can ask for another one ! However , it depends if they have it in stock . If they don't .. You get a refund .


----------



## scoutmhen

I got my Barlow City Zip in natural today! I was definitely stalking the ups guy today. I love it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> My croco Dawson will be here tomorrow.


Dying to see it! So exciting!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovebags1 said:


> I am super excited!  I ordered a florentine chelsea shopper in elephant from the Q as is.  It arrives tomorrow.  Any thoughts on the as is?  My first one.




I have an Elephant Flo "as is". I got it a few months back. The first one had a small cut on the bottom, returned and the next was perfect. I think you're gonna love it.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Hello Ladies! I'm a newbie in the high end quality handbag world. When I did some research on good quality bags the name Dooney came up. I made my intro purchase via qvc and got the woven embossed drawstring in color plum. I'm definitely a purple girl so I was instantly drawn to it. So I'm stalking UPS and edd is this Friday. I can't wait.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3197755
> 
> Hello Ladies! I'm a newbie in the high end quality handbag world. When I did some research on good quality bags the name Dooney came up. I made my intro purchase via qvc and got the woven embossed drawstring in color plum. I'm definitely a purple girl so I was instantly drawn to it. So I'm stalking UPS and edd is this Friday. I can't wait.


Welcome and congrats MP. That is one beautiful bag you chose. I am sure you will love it. Looking forward to your reveal and review.
I have been dying to get something in that woven embossed but have yet to find just the right fit. I was hoping Dooney would do more styles in this leather.


----------



## MelissaPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Welcome and congrats MP. That is one beautiful bag you chose. I am sure you will love it. Looking forward to your reveal and review.
> I have been dying to get something in that woven embossed but have yet to find just the right fit. I was hoping Dooney would do more styles in this leather.




Thank you for the welcome it's definitely different I've never owned a drawstring purse. Also went ahead after purchasing this and snagged an "As is florentine Buckley in color Chestnut. Again another style of bag I have never rocked. Now that one I'm anxious to get but it won't be till next week. Hope it looks ok. I've put myself on a no buy for a few weeks. I can see how this can becoming a problem cause I want all the the bags. But def next purchase will be a florentine satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

scoutmhen said:


> I got my Barlow City Zip in natural today! I was definitely stalking the ups guy today. I love it!




I'm so glad you love it! I'm so anxious to see City leather in person. It looks so pretty in the pictures. Enjoy! [emoji4]



MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3197755
> 
> Hello Ladies! I'm a newbie in the high end quality handbag world. When I did some research on good quality bags the name Dooney came up. I made my intro purchase via qvc and got the woven embossed drawstring in color plum. I'm definitely a purple girl so I was instantly drawn to it. So I'm stalking UPS and edd is this Friday. I can't wait.




Welcome! Dooney and Quality certainly go hand in hand. Once I got my first one I never turned back! I hope you love it! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MrsKC

Small black city croco has been ordered from Dooney.com at 25% off with free shipping :sly:. It says "pre-order",  so I have no idea when she will arrive (at my son's)......I say Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Small black city croco has been ordered from Dooney.com at 25% off with free shipping :sly:. It says "pre-order",  so I have no idea when she will arrive (at my son's)......I say Merry Christmas to me!



Oh, yay!!   I'm dying to see the croco Barlow; I hope they ship it soon.


----------



## AnotherPurse

My husband just left the house and I am praying that UPS comes. Only because I walked in with a huge bag of goodies last night from the D&B outlet and told him I was done!!!! Come on UPS!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> My husband just left the house and I am praying that UPS comes. Only because I walked in with a huge bag of goodies last night from the D&B outlet and told him I was done!!!! Come on UPS!!!




Woo hoo! I hope it went well.


----------



## Twoboyz

My City Python bag is sitting at the UPS facility in the town next to me and I have to wait until Monday for delivery.   Something to look forward too.  A day off, Dooney Shows, and a new bag! [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> My City Python bag is sitting at the UPS facility in the town next to me and I have to wait until Monday for delivery.   Something to look forward too.  A day off, Dooney Shows, and a new bag! [emoji4]


Or we could go for a little drive and see if any doors were "accidentally" left open. Blaze is warming up the truck. We need to see the bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Or we could go for a little drive and see if any doors were "accidentally" left open. Blaze is warming up the truck. We need to see the bag!




I'm up for that! [emoji23]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz:*  I'm always so frustrated when that happens.  Your new treasure is so close,  but you can't have it yet.  Enjoy your weekend and your new treasure when it arrives Monday.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> My City Python bag is sitting at the UPS facility in the town next to me and I have to wait until Monday for delivery.   Something to look forward too.  A day off, Dooney Shows, and a new bag! [emoji4]



Oh can't wait for those pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh can't wait for those pics!



Me too!!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> My City Python bag is sitting at the UPS facility in the town next to me and I have to wait until Monday for delivery.   Something to look forward too.  A day off, Dooney Shows, and a new bag! [emoji4]


Exciting! I love anticipating a Monday delivery! Can't wait to see photos. Or better yet, a reveal video!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gm2amm said:


> Exciting! I love anticipating a Monday delivery! Can't wait to see photos. Or better yet, a reveal video!!


+1! Reveal video! I really enjoy your videos!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *2boyz:*  I'm always so frustrated when that happens.  Your new treasure is so close,  but you can't have it yet.  Enjoy your weekend and your new treasure when it arrives Monday.







MrsKC said:


> Oh can't wait for those pics!







MiaBorsa said:


> Me too!!







gm2amm said:


> Exciting! I love anticipating a Monday delivery! Can't wait to see photos. Or better yet, a reveal video!!







Thatsmypurse said:


> +1! Reveal video! I really enjoy your videos!




Thanks everyone! I can't wait!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Small Barlow in desert is "On Vehicle for Delivery!"   Oh, the suspense.      I am so anxious to see this bag!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Small Barlow in desert is "On Vehicle for Delivery!"   Oh, the suspense.      I am so anxious to see this bag!



Woo hoo!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Small Barlow in desert is "On Vehicle for Delivery!"   Oh, the suspense.      I am so anxious to see this bag!


I can't wait to see the desert color, and hope you love the bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I can't wait to see the desert color, and hope you love the bag.



Thanks, me too.   The goofy mailman just got me all excited for nothing.  I thought my purse was here but it was just a package from Amazon.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, me too.   The goofy mailman just got me all excited for nothing.  I thought my purse was here but it was just a package from Amazon.


Did you get your bag yet? Can't wait to see, you know I'm getting the same color and size!


----------



## YankeeDooney

My treasured "birdie bag" is still flying in from Seattle. Any of you East Coast girls have an approximate timing for travel. Is it 7 years (I mean days) or longer? I know LJ's went on a long tour of the entire U.S.
Just curious because the gals forgot to send me tracking info.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> My treasured "birdie bag" is still flying in from Seattle. Any of you East Coast girls have an approximate timing for travel. Is it 7 years (I mean days) or longer? I know LJ's went on a long tour of the entire U.S.
> Just curious because the gals forgot to send me tracking info.


 
GF, call them and get the tracking info!
I can't live without tracking info. It drives me nut not knowing where my stuff is and when is arriving.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> GF, call them and get the tracking info!
> I can't live without tracking info. It drives me nut not knowing where my stuff is and when is arriving.


Thanks for prompting me. So I have to wait until Monday......so painful. Ugh!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Did you get your bag yet? Can't wait to see, you know I'm getting the same color and size!



Yep, she's here and she's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks for prompting me. So I have to wait until Monday......so painful. Ugh!




Monday deliveries are the worst!
I'm waiting for some boots I got from Nordstrom rack and they will be here also until Monday! grr.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep, she's here and she's GORGEOUS!!!


I just saw her on other thread! Sooo Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks for prompting me. So I have to wait until Monday......so painful. Ugh!



Just one more day!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just checked tracking on the Florentine Elisa that I cancelled and they shipped anyway.     She is coming "smart post" and we all know what that means.   

The good news is; she has landed in Houston.  The bad news is; she hasn't been handed off to USPS yet.


----------



## G.Allyn

My husband looked online and picked out a Dooney for me.  Florentine Bristol in red.  I opened the bag holding my breath the whole time.  Stupid, right?  The whole time I'm thinking: I hope it isn't a wrinkled, poorly matched leather, heavily wrinkled florentine ect.

It isn't bad, but I could see a big crease in the bottom right corner through the plastic and a strange small dent on the front.  Would I have given this bag the o.k. if I had picked it out in person? Otherwise, the front looks pretty good and the back is a little more pebbled.  All in all pretty good.  Of course, I will tell my husband it is perfect.  It is a generous holiday gift.  I just wish my eye didn't go to every little thing.  I had to vent and figured you guys would understand.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*G.Allyn:*  the red Florentine Bristol is a beautiful bag.  Please enjoy using it.  Over time you won't notice the tiny defects.  We probably all spend too much time inspecting our handbags rather than just accepting the fact that the leather is a natural product, will all the variations that mother nature provides.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I just checked tracking on the Florentine Elisa that I cancelled and they shipped anyway.     She is coming "smart post" and we all know what that means.
> 
> The good news is; she has landed in Houston.  The bad news is; she hasn't been handed off to USPS yet.




I can't wait to see this bag! I hope she hurries. 



G.Allyn said:


> My husband looked online and picked out a Dooney for me.  Florentine Bristol in red.  I opened the bag holding my breath the whole time.  Stupid, right?  The whole time I'm thinking: I hope it isn't a wrinkled, poorly matched leather, heavily wrinkled florentine ect.
> 
> It isn't bad, but I could see a big crease in the bottom right corner through the plastic and a strange small dent on the front.  Would I have given this bag the o.k. if I had picked it out in person? Otherwise, the front looks pretty good and the back is a little more pebbled.  All in all pretty good.  Of course, I will tell my husband it is perfect.  It is a generous holiday gift.  I just wish my eye didn't go to every little thing.  I had to vent and figured you guys would understand.




Great choice by your husband. [emoji106] I totally get it though. I am overly critical. Sometimes it's hard to visualize how the bag will age. It will probably age nicely.


----------



## G.Allyn

Thanks for understanding lavenderjuckie and Twoboyz.  I need to change my thinking about this kind of little stuff.  It is one of my worst qualities.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> My treasured "birdie bag" is still flying in from Seattle. Any of you East Coast girls have an approximate timing for travel. Is it 7 years (I mean days) or longer? I know LJ's went on a long tour of the entire U.S.
> Just curious because the gals forgot to send me tracking info.




Hey GF, did you get your zip zip?


----------



## handbaghuntress

My as is florentine barlow bag was transferred to my local post office! [emoji120] they deliver it today, I'm crossing my fingers I get a good one! If not back it goes and I will get the buckley on clearance which is what I was originally going to get but it wasn't on clearance then. Gotta have a backup plan [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> My treasured "birdie bag" is still flying in from Seattle. Any of you East Coast girls have an approximate timing for travel. Is it 7 years (I mean days) or longer? I know LJ's went on a long tour of the entire U.S.
> Just curious because the gals forgot to send me tracking info.





MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, did you get your zip zip?


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbaghuntress said:


> My as is florentine barlow bag was transferred to my local post office! [emoji120] they deliver it today, I'm crossing my fingers I get a good one! If not back it goes and I will get the buckley on clearance which is what I was originally going to get but it wasn't on clearance then. Gotta have a backup plan [emoji5]&#65039;



Backup plans are good!!   Here's hoping your Barlow is a winner!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I think my Florentine Elisa is coming today, but tracking has fallen into that no-man's land between Fedex "Smart post"   and the USPS.


----------



## MaryBel

My tartan zip zip will be here until Thursday...grr


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just a little teaser.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Just a little teaser.




Ooooo! I can't wait to see!


----------



## handbaghuntress

No barlow today [emoji17] don't know why my local post office likes to torment me lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbaghuntress said:


> No barlow today [emoji17] don't know why my local post office likes to torment me lol



Argh.  SO annoying.  Sorry, HBH.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Ooooo! I can't wait to see!



I posted the reveal.   I'm in love.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  generally my bags get here from Seattle in a week from the date they are actually picked up by UPS.  Sometimes I order over the weekend and they don't go out until Monday,  so I'll see them the following Monday.  This time of year I don't know if the shipping will be slower.


I've ordered a lot of handbags from Seattle.   Aside from the one box that kept touring the country, back and forth,  the rest have all arrived without incident.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  generally my bags get here from Seattle in a week from the date they are actually picked up by UPS.  Sometimes I order over the weekend and they don't go out until Monday,  so I'll see them the following Monday.  This time of year I don't know if the shipping will be slower.
> 
> 
> I've ordered a lot of handbags from Seattle.   Aside from the one box that kept touring the country, back and forth,  the rest have all arrived without incident.


Thanks LJ. And so my treasure landed on Monday. Reveal tomorrow.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I emailed Dooney today about the bag I ordered on Black Friday and the other one I ordered two days after that on Sunday! My Order says processing/item not shipped! I'm hoping it shipped like another TPFer said she received her bag Eventhough the Dooney site still said processing! I hate that they don't update the orders. I like to stalk, I mean track my packages ! It's really annoying! I really hope I don't like anything during the rest of The twelve Days of Dooney, because I hate this wait and unknowness of said packages


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Thatsmypurse said:


> I emailed Dooney today about the bag I ordered on Black Friday and the other one I ordered two days after that on Sunday! My Order says processing/item not shipped! I'm hoping it shipped like another TPFer said she received her bag Eventhough the Dooney site still said processing! I hate that they don't update the orders. I like to stalk, I mean track my packages ! It's really annoying! I really hope I don't like anything during the rest of The twelve Days of Dooney, because I hate this wait and unknowness of said packages


I emailed Dooney, too, because I can't get them on the phone...too busy with 12 Days.  Anyway, I ordered a City Barlow but didn't get the easy pay...it just never showed up as I was checking out but the item qualified.  How long do you have to wait for a reply from CS?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LifeIsDucky said:


> I emailed Dooney, too, because I can't get them on the phone...too busy with 12 Days.  Anyway, I ordered a City Barlow but didn't get the easy pay...it just never showed up as I was checking out but the item qualified.  How long do you have to wait for a reply from CS?


I don't know, this is my first time ordering from Dooney.com, and it's probably going to be my last ! I'm just going to have to fond my Dooney fix somewhere else! There service is definitely lacking!


----------



## Twoboyz

Yes it's definitely lacking. I called today to check in my "still processing" City Barlow that has finally been In stock for a few days now. I just out my phone on speaker and watched YouTube. It took 36 minutes. She was very nice and helpful when I finally got to talk to someone. I found out my bag had shipped and will deliver on Monday. I have the tracking number so I can stalk the Dumb Post.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> I don't know, this is my first time ordering from Dooney.com, and it's probably going to be my last ! I'm just going to have to fond my Dooney fix somewhere else! There service is definitely lacking!




I was on hold for 20 minutes today. I think their automatic updates are broken. You have to call for them to give you a tracking number. One bag I have and it still says "order processing" and the other says the same but she gave me a tracking number and said it will be here Friday (ordered on 11-28). I ordered from ilovedooney.com and the order was shipped the next day and I will have it tomorrow (3.5 days total). There is no rhyme or reason and emails can sit for days!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> I was on hold for 20 minutes today. I think their automatic updates are broken. You have to call for them to give you a tracking number. One bag I have and it still says "order processing" and the other says the same but she gave me a tracking number and said it will be here Friday (ordered on 11-28). I ordered from ilovedooney.com and the order was shipped the next day and I will have it tomorrow (3.5 days total). There is no rhyme or reason and emails can sit for days!


Well that gives me hope. I ordered one on 11/27 and the other on 11/29, so maybe I'll get them by the end of the week! Fingers crossed!. I ordered once from Ilovedooney, and it took about 7 days total.


----------



## MaryBel

My tartan zip zip is ahead of schedule and will be delivered today! yay!
Now to wait for FedEx!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My tartan zip zip is ahead of schedule and will be delivered today! yay!
> Now to wait for FedEx!



YIPPEE!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MrsKC

The black city croco that I ordered two weeks ago.........I called Dooney CS, and they "hope" to have it by mid-January. Seriously.......
Glad it wasn't a Christmas gift.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> The black city croco that I ordered two weeks ago.........I called Dooney CS, and they "hope" to have it by mid-January. Seriously.......
> Glad it wasn't a Christmas gift.



Unbelievable! I'm glad it's not a Christmas also.  They should be updating you via email instead of making you follow up when something is going to take that long!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Unbelievable! I'm glad it's not a Christmas also.  They should be updating you via email instead of making you follow up when something is going to take that long!


I know, frustrating! It did say "preorder " when I ordered it--but they still should have said it will take two months for us to ship it! If I hadn't received the 25% off I would cancel, but I still can't get the same deal anywhere else. ........so I wait .


----------



## elbgrl

My red saffiano zip zip from L&T that was supposed to be sent two day shipping with Shoprunner, was sent by Fed Ex "smart post" instead.  I guess at this point it will get here sometime before Christmas.:cry:


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> My red saffiano zip zip from L&T that was supposed to be sent two day shipping with Shoprunner, was sent by Fed Ex "smart post" instead.  I guess at this point it will get here sometime before Christmas.:cry:



We are sad together .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I know, frustrating! It did say "preorder " when I ordered it--but they still should have said it will take two months for us to ship it! If I hadn't received the 25% off I would cancel, but I still can't get the same deal anywhere else. ........so I wait .



I agree, until you get a better deal, it's worth waiting for! Fortunately you have a beautiful collection of handbags to distract you in the meantime!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> My red saffiano zip zip from L&T that was supposed to be sent two day shipping with Shoprunner, was sent by Fed Ex "smart post" instead.  I guess at this point it will get here sometime before Christmas.:cry:



Noooooooo! I was hoping you would receive her by today.  I hope you get her soon!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> The black city croco that I ordered two weeks ago.........I called Dooney CS, and they "hope" to have it by mid-January. Seriously.......
> Glad it wasn't a Christmas gift.



Which size did you get, KC?   I notice that Macy's got the black croco in the large, and their F&F is still going on.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My tartan zip zip is ahead of schedule and will be delivered today! yay!
> Now to wait for FedEx!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> My red saffiano zip zip from L&T that was supposed to be sent two day shipping with Shoprunner, was sent by Fed Ex "smart post" instead.  I guess at this point it will get here sometime before Christmas.:cry:



That same thing happened to me with an order from Bonton.  I called to check on why my stuff hadn't shipped as promised and they gave me a $10 credit on my order.   Nice, but I want 2-day shipping.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> The black city croco that I ordered two weeks ago.........I called Dooney CS, and they "hope" to have it by mid-January. Seriously.......
> Glad it wasn't a Christmas gift.



Holy Cow!  That's ridiculous!  I bet QVC has them soon if they don't already.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> We are sad together .





RuedeNesle said:


> Noooooooo! I was hoping you would receive her by today.  I hope you get her soon!





MiaBorsa said:


> That same thing happened to me with an order from Bonton.  I called to check on why my stuff hadn't shipped as promised and they gave me a $10 credit on my order.   Nice, but I want 2-day shipping.



Thanks everyone for grieving with me.  I was so looking forward to getting her.  

Tracking says she will be delivered Saturday, ugh.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks everyone for grieving with me.  I was so looking forward to getting her.
> 
> Tracking says she will be delivered Saturday, ugh.




Oh no Rosie, that's terrible!
Did you call and complain?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, will miracles never cease???   I got an email from ILD with TRACKING INFO.   I'm actually stunned.     Of course, they shipped the Alto using Smart Post so it won't be here until the mules get hitched up, but at least I can track it.


----------



## Pixie RN

These Dooney purchases taking their own sweet time, except for MaryBel and Sarah. Hope you love yours, MaryBel and Sarah you get yours before Christmas. Rosie, yours sounds "very promising," by Saturday. Mrs. KC, you are like me, I ordered the black City wallet and T'Moro Woven wallet. I don't think I will see them until Jan. Mrs. KC, maybe we will have them by Jan. 6th which is Old Chtistmas, and they can be our "gifts." :xtree:


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> These Dooney purchases taking their own sweet time, except for MaryBel and Sarah. Hope you love yours, MaryBel and Sarah you get yours before Christmas. Rosie, yours sounds "very promising," by Saturday. Mrs. KC, you are like me, I ordered the black City wallet and T'Moro Woven wallet. I don't think I will see them until Jan. Mrs. KC, maybe we will have them by Jan. 6th which is Old Chtistmas, and they can be our "gifts." :xtree:




Thanks Pixie!
I do love it. Working to see if I can get that dent to go away!


I hope everybody gets their stuff soon! January 6th is good, but it is still too much!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  which Alto did you order?


----------



## MrsKC

Pixie RN said:


> These Dooney purchases taking their own sweet time, except for MaryBel and Sarah. Hope you love yours, MaryBel and Sarah you get yours before Christmas. Rosie, yours sounds "very promising," by Saturday. Mrs. KC, you are like me, I ordered the black City wallet and T'Moro Woven wallet. I don't think I will see them until Jan. Mrs. KC, maybe we will have them by Jan. 6th which is Old Chtistmas, and they can be our "gifts." :xtree:



I know Pix, so I ordered an as is Dawson from the Q. I am going to see how she is and possibly cancel my order with Dooney.  Sorry to hear you are in the same boat .


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I finally got a shipping notice for my Small Desert Barlow Bag I ordered! It's says it should be delivered by Dec. 16th! Next Wed? I'm hoping it gets here sooner! No word on my Small Croc Barlow that I ordered 2 days before the other bag!!! Crazy. At least one is on its way!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  which Alto did you order?



Hey LJ.   I ordered the regular Roma in natural.   It appears to be similar to the Willa, but in Alto leather.   I can't wait to get it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> I finally got a shipping notice for my Small Desert Barlow Bag I ordered! It's says it should be delivered by Dec. 16th! Next Wed? I'm hoping it gets here sooner! No word on my Small Croc Barlow that I ordered 2 days before the other bag!!! Crazy. At least one is on its way!



FINALLY!   And still another week???    ullhair:


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey LJ.   I ordered the regular Roma in natural.   It appears to be similar to the Willa, but in Alto leather.   I can't wait to get it.


I can't wait to see your new Alto bag! Congrats! 


MrsKC said:


> I know Pix, so I ordered an as is Dawson from the Q. I am going to see how she is and possibly cancel my order with Dooney.  Sorry to hear you are in the same boat .



What color did you get? They are so similar, if the Dawson is in good condition from the Q ,  I could see why you would want to cancel from Dooney.  
My croco wasn't on back order and still no word on when it will ship


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> FINALLY!   And still another week???    ullhair:


I know right ?! I'm crossing my fingers that it will be a little earlier than next Wed! Tomorrow or Sat. Would be awesome, but I not gonna hold my breath


----------



## elbgrl

I'm so disappointed after checking my tracking status on the zip zip, delivery now scheduled for Tuesday instead of tomorrow.  L&T really messed me up on this one.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> I'm so disappointed after checking my tracking status on the zip zip, delivery now scheduled for Tuesday instead of tomorrow.  L&T really messed me up on this one.



This shipping debacle is very trying for those of us with moderate to severe HSD. Hopefully we can hold it together and not decompensate.  .....


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I'm so disappointed after checking my tracking status on the zip zip, delivery now scheduled for Tuesday instead of tomorrow.  L&T really messed me up on this one.



Rosie, did you get your bag at the F&F price?   If not, call for a price adjustment and yell about the shipping.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> This shipping debacle is very trying for those of us with moderate to severe HSD. Hopefully we can hold it together and not decompensate.  .....



   We want our bags, and we want them NOW!!!

Speaking of which, the mule train has pulled out of Massachusetts, headed south.  Looks like my Alto might be here before Easter after all.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> This shipping debacle is very trying for those of us with moderate to severe HSD. Hopefully we can hold it together and not decompensate.  .....


I'm losing it!


MiaBorsa said:


> Rosie, did you get your bag at the F&F price?   If not, call for a price adjustment and yell about the shipping.



Yes I got it from F&F, so wonderful price, but the shipping is ridiculous.  And strangely enough, the Toledo Sophie I ordered from the Q days after I ordered the zip zip, will be here tomorrow!  Go figure, usually the Q sends them by slow boat from China.


----------



## cutesheeps

Heya ladies...I did search around for this question, but thought I'd ask here too. For those who've ordered from the DB site, how long did it generally take for your bag to ship out (and then to be delivered?)? I only ordered 4 days ago so I'm not *quite* going insane yet, haha. I would like to guesstimate its arrival so I can swoop up the box before anyone else at home sees it. >:')


----------



## MiaBorsa

cutesheeps said:


> Heya ladies...I did search around for this question, but thought I'd ask here too. For those who've ordered from the DB site, how long did it generally take for your bag to ship out (and then to be delivered?)? I only ordered 4 days ago so I'm not *quite* going insane yet, haha. I would like to guesstimate its arrival so I can swoop up the box before anyone else at home sees it. >:')



Honestly, your guess is as good as anyone's.   Dooney's shipping is sporadic and unpredictable...and slow.   You can call CS or email them and maybe get shipping info.


----------



## MrsKC

cutesheeps said:


> Heya ladies...I did search around for this question, but thought I'd ask here too. For those who've ordered from the DB site, how long did it generally take for your bag to ship out (and then to be delivered?)? I only ordered 4 days ago so I'm not *quite* going insane yet, haha. I would like to guesstimate its arrival so I can swoop up the box before anyone else at home sees it. >:')



I agree with MB, it depends. ....I ordered one two weeks ago. When I called this week to check they said mid-January, but it was a preorder .


----------



## reginatina

My plum and white sawyers with expedited shipping (ordered 12/8) are arriving today.  My plum (discounted one) with free standard shipping is also arriving today.  They must've upgraded my shipping.  Do you think I should open both plums and choose the best one or just open the discounted one as instructed (the customer service rep told me to make sure I send the first one back or I would pay full price)?  I want to choose the best between the two, and just switch packaging if need be.  I'm also expecting my natural sawyer from Macy's next week.  Lol I know.  I'm a woman possessed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> My plum and white sawyers with expedited shipping (ordered 12/8) are arriving today.  My plum (discounted one) with free standard shipping is also arriving today.  They must've upgraded my shipping.  Do you think I should open both plums and choose the best one or just open the discounted one as instructed (the customer service rep told me to make sure I send the first one back or I would pay full price)?  I want to choose the best between the two, and just switch packaging if need be.  I'm also expecting my natural sawyer from Macy's next week.  Lol I know.  I'm a woman possessed.



Open the discounted one first, and if she's perfect there's no need to open the other one.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Yes I got it from F&F, so wonderful price, but the shipping is ridiculous.  And strangely enough, the Toledo Sophie I ordered from the Q days after I ordered the zip zip, will be here tomorrow!  Go figure, usually the Q sends them by slow boat from China.




Rosie, 
Call them and complain. That's just not right. 
Hopefully they will give you an extra discount for all your trouble!


----------



## MaryBel

reginatina said:


> My plum and white sawyers with expedited shipping (ordered 12/8) are arriving today.  My plum (discounted one) with free standard shipping is also arriving today.  They must've upgraded my shipping.  Do you think I should open both plums and choose the best one or just open the discounted one as instructed (the customer service rep told me to make sure I send the first one back or I would pay full price)?  I want to choose the best between the two, and just switch packaging if need be.  I'm also expecting my natural sawyer from Macy's next week.  Lol I know.  I'm a woman possessed.


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Open the discounted one first, and if she's perfect there's no need to open the other one.


 
I totally agree!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm so mad right now, my package that was scheduled for delivery today (the boa Sloan) will not be delivered today! It is very close to me (in a town like 30 min from me) and now it says: An emergency situation or severe weather condition has delayed delivery. / Delivery will be rescheduled.


WTH? It's not even raining here! I don't understand how they can say that. And then the rep on the phone is completely useless! They just stick to the 'That's all the information they have' message. I told her to transfer me to somebody else and she refused and kept giving me the same message. And to make it worse, they won't even give a new delivery date, so now I'm stuck to whenever they feel like. She could not explain even what the emergency is. I think this status is just a silly excuse to give to the customer for cases when they messed up. 'Beyond their control'...yeah, right!


It drives me completely nuts as I know that the fact that the reps don't have more information doesn't mean there's no more information. 


I'm going to complain to QVC so they can complain to them. I paid expedited shipping to get my bag today, not whenever they feel like it. It's not right they do this, I'm sure they still charge QVC for the expedited delivery.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm so mad right now, my package that was scheduled for delivery today (the boa Sloan) will not be delivered today! It is very close to me (in a town like 30 min from me) and now it says: An emergency situation or severe weather condition has delayed delivery. / Delivery will be rescheduled.
> 
> 
> WTH? It's not even raining here! I don't understand how they can say that. And then the rep on the phone is completely useless! They just stick to the 'That's all the information they have' message. I told her to transfer me to somebody else and she refused and kept giving me the same message. And to make it worse, they won't even give a new delivery date, so now I'm stuck to whenever they feel like. She could not explain even what the emergency is. I think this status is just a silly excuse to give to the customer for cases when they messed up. 'Beyond their control'...yeah, right!
> 
> 
> It drives me completely nuts as I know that the fact that the reps don't have more information doesn't mean there's no more information.
> 
> 
> I'm going to complain to QVC so they can complain to them. I paid expedited shipping to get my bag today, not whenever they feel like it. It's not right they do this, I'm sure they still charge QVC for the expedited delivery.



Ugh, how frustrating.  Q will likely refund your "expedited shipping" charge at the very least.   I imagine the "emergency" is the deluge of holiday packages have the carriers overwhelmed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Chestnut and Mushroom Buckley's have arrived. I had Chestnut delivered to my work but forgot to change my shipping address for the Mushroom so I gotta wait till I get home... All I can say about Chestnut so far is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Reveals later today...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Chestnut and Mushroom Buckley's have arrived. I had Chestnut delivered to my work but forgot to change my shipping address for the Mushroom so I gotta wait till I get home... All I can say about Chestnut so far is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Reveals later today...



Cant wait


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, how frustrating.  Q will likely refund your "expedited shipping" charge at the very least.   I imagine the "emergency" is the deluge of holiday packages have the carriers overwhelmed.


 
It is frustrating. Especially because they can't give you a new delivery date. I have another package scheduled for Monday, so I'd think if they are not changing that one it means this one could be delivered on Monday too but they don't even tell you that.


I wouldn't call that an emergency, I'd call it incompetence!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I'm so mad right now, my package that was scheduled for delivery today (the boa Sloan) will not be delivered today! It is very close to me (in a town like 30 min from me) and now it says: An emergency situation or severe weather condition has delayed delivery. / Delivery will be rescheduled.
> 
> 
> WTH? It's not even raining here! I don't understand how they can say that. And then the rep on the phone is completely useless! They just stick to the 'That's all the information they have' message. I told her to transfer me to somebody else and she refused and kept giving me the same message. And to make it worse, they won't even give a new delivery date, so now I'm stuck to whenever they feel like. She could not explain even what the emergency is. I think this status is just a silly excuse to give to the customer for cases when they messed up. 'Beyond their control'...yeah, right!
> 
> 
> It drives me completely nuts as I know that the fact that the reps don't have more information doesn't mean there's no more information.
> 
> 
> I'm going to complain to QVC so they can complain to them. I paid expedited shipping to get my bag today, not whenever they feel like it. It's not right they do this, I'm sure they still charge QVC for the expedited delivery.


Sorry MB! That's infuriating ! !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Chestnut and Mushroom Buckley's have arrived. I had Chestnut delivered to my work but forgot to change my shipping address for the Mushroom so I gotta wait till I get home... All I can say about Chestnut so far is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Reveals later today...


Congrats! Can't wait for pics Pcann!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas:xtree:....Outside my house,  there rose such a clatter, I sprang from my kitchen to see what was the matter. I opened my door ...and what to my wondering eyes should appear? But a brown box from Dooney , just siting there! I tore open that box not sure which bag it would be , but low and behold it was the Barlow Brown Croco...for Me!! This present even made the Grinch smile!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Heres another one! She's so pretty! Just Some reflections on the bag from my camera,  she's  perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas:xtree:....Outside my house,  there rose such a clatter, I sprang from my kitchen to see what was the matter. I opened my door ...and what to my wondering eyes should appear? But a brown box from Dooney , just siting there! I tore open that box not sure which ba got would be , but low and behold it was the Dawson Brown Croco...for Me!! This present even made the Grinch smile!



   YAY!!   She's a beauty, TMP!!   Well worth the wait!   Congrats!!

Oh, and that one is not a "Dawson", it's a "Barlow."


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Chestnut and Mushroom Buckley's have arrived. I had Chestnut delivered to my work but forgot to change my shipping address for the Mushroom so I gotta wait till I get home... All I can say about Chestnut so far is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Reveals later today...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas:xtree:....Outside my house,  there rose such a clatter, I sprang from my kitchen to see what was the matter. I opened my door ...and what to my wondering eyes should appear? But a brown box from Dooney , just siting there! I tore open that box not sure which ba got would be , but low and behold it was the Dawson Brown Croco...for Me!! This present even made the Grinch smile!


Lololol. Love it


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


>


Oh yeah ...Dawson , Barlow , I'm just so freakin excited , I got confused!
I Was able to edit and fix my post to Barlow! Lol...yes, I'm that anal!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lololol. Love it


Thanks C! She's so pretty! Dooney site still says processing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oh yeah ...Dawson , Barlow , I'm just so freakin excited , I got confused!



Well, you have reason to be excited; that bag is STUNNING!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas:xtree:....Outside my house,  there rose such a clatter, I sprang from my kitchen to see what was the matter. I opened my door ...and what to my wondering eyes should appear? But a brown box from Dooney , just siting there! I tore open that box not sure which bag it would be , but low and behold it was the Barlow Brown Croco...for Me!! This present even made the Grinch smile!




I completely understand why even the Grinch is smiling, who wouldn't, she's a beauty!
Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, you have reason to be excited; that bag is STUNNING!


Thank You so much! I love her! It's so funny that I just got an email that my City Barlow shipped yesterday and then this pretty arrived today, unannounced!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I completely understand why even the Grinch is smiling, who wouldn't, she's a beauty!
> Congrats!


Thanks MB! I'm so happy with her! She's a nice size too! Not too small and not to big! Love!


----------



## AnotherPurse

cutesheeps said:


> Heya ladies...I did search around for this question, but thought I'd ask here too. For those who've ordered from the DB site, how long did it generally take for your bag to ship out (and then to be delivered?)? I only ordered 4 days ago so I'm not *quite* going insane yet, haha. I would like to guesstimate its arrival so I can swoop up the box before anyone else at home sees it. >:')




I placed 2 separate orders on the same day back on 11/28 - one I received 4 days later but the other I just received today. Both in stock - not preorders.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Size Comparison pic with my Olivia bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> Heya ladies...I did search around for this question, but thought I'd ask here too. For those who've ordered from the DB site, how long did it generally take for your bag to ship out (and then to be delivered?)? I only ordered 4 days ago so I'm not *quite* going insane yet, haha. I would like to guesstimate its arrival so I can swoop up the box before anyone else at home sees it. >:')


I ordered my bag  onBlack Friday and got her today! It was a painful wait!  Good luck with your order! I wish you a speedy delivery ! I'm still waiting for my City  Barlow , which I ordered the Sunday after Thanksgiving!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> This shipping debacle is very trying for those of us with moderate to severe HSD. Hopefully we can hold it together and not decompensate.  .....




Rotflmao!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I'm losing it!
> 
> 
> Yes I got it from F&F, so wonderful price, but the shipping is ridiculous.  And strangely enough, the Toledo Sophie I ordered from the Q days after I ordered the zip zip, will be here tomorrow!  Go figure, usually the Q sends them by slow boat from China.




I can't wait to see your Toledo Sophie. I just ordered the rouge as is. [emoji4] I hope your zip zip comes soon!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm so mad right now, my package that was scheduled for delivery today (the boa Sloan) will not be delivered today! It is very close to me (in a town like 30 min from me) and now it says: An emergency situation or severe weather condition has delayed delivery. / Delivery will be rescheduled.
> 
> 
> WTH? It's not even raining here! I don't understand how they can say that. And then the rep on the phone is completely useless! They just stick to the 'That's all the information they have' message. I told her to transfer me to somebody else and she refused and kept giving me the same message. And to make it worse, they won't even give a new delivery date, so now I'm stuck to whenever they feel like. She could not explain even what the emergency is. I think this status is just a silly excuse to give to the customer for cases when they messed up. 'Beyond their control'...yeah, right!
> 
> 
> It drives me completely nuts as I know that the fact that the reps don't have more information doesn't mean there's no more information.
> 
> 
> I'm going to complain to QVC so they can complain to them. I paid expedited shipping to get my bag today, not whenever they feel like it. It's not right they do this, I'm sure they still charge QVC for the expedited delivery.




Yes I agree this is infuriating! I'm sorry MaryBel. [emoji17]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Chestnut and Mushroom Buckley's have arrived. I had Chestnut delivered to my work but forgot to change my shipping address for the Mushroom so I gotta wait till I get home... All I can say about Chestnut so far is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Reveals later today...




Woo hoo!! I am so in the fence about this bag. I ordered the marine and then cancelled it. Maybe your pics will put me over the edge. In fact I know they will. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas:xtree:....Outside my house,  there rose such a clatter, I sprang from my kitchen to see what was the matter. I opened my door ...and what to my wondering eyes should appear? But a brown box from Dooney , just siting there! I tore open that box not sure which bag it would be , but low and behold it was the Barlow Brown Croco...for Me!! This present even made the Grinch smile!




Gorgeous!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Size Comparison pic with my Olivia bag!




It's a great size. The Olivia is a good size bag too. Thanks for the comparison. It's always great to see those. Enjoy both beauties!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!! Woo hoo!





Twoboyz said:


> It's a great size. The Olivia is a good size bag too. Thanks for the comparison. It's always great to see those. Enjoy both beauties!



Thanks so much TB! Yes, I really like when people do the comparison pics too so I can get an idea of the size of the new bags


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo!! I am so in the fence about this bag. I ordered the marine and then cancelled it. Maybe your pics will put me over the edge. In fact I know they will. [emoji16]




Lol... I just read you're other comment that you fell over the edge? Lol. Yes!!! Sometimes  it only takes a slight nudge, especially when you already have one heel hanging over. Hahahaha. I was pushed too and now getting Elephant (which I cancelled 2 times) and Marine.


----------



## cutesheeps

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, your guess is as good as anyone's.   Dooney's shipping is sporadic and unpredictable...and slow.   You can call CS or email them and maybe get shipping info.





MrsKC said:


> I agree with MB, it depends. ....I ordered one two weeks ago. When I called this week to check they said mid-January, but it was a preorder .





AnotherPurse said:


> I placed 2 separate orders on the same day  back on 11/28 - one I received 4 days later but the other I just  received today. Both in stock - not preorders.





Thatsmypurse said:


> I ordered my bag  onBlack Friday and got  her today! It was a painful wait!  Good luck with your order! I wish you  a speedy delivery ! I'm still waiting for my City  Barlow , which I  ordered the Sunday after Thanksgiving!




Thanks all! I guess I'll call...or not. I hate making phone calls. XD Give it a bit more time before I do so, at least. It's too bad that their shipping seems to be so weird and erratic. I may try sticking to QVC or department stores as I'm not always the most patient!




Thatsmypurse said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas:xtree:....Outside my house,  there rose such a clatter, I sprang from my kitchen to see what was the matter. I opened my door ...and what to my wondering eyes should appear? But a brown box from Dooney , just siting there! I tore open that box not sure which bag it would be , but low and behold it was the Barlow Brown Croco...for Me!! This present even made the Grinch smile!



Great rhymes! and pretty bag! Love the lil poof lol. Congrazzles!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> Thanks all! I guess I'll call...or not. I hate making phone calls. XD Give it a bit more time before I do so, at least. It's too bad that their shipping seems to be so weird and erratic. I may try sticking to QVC or department stores as I'm not always the most patient!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great rhymes! and pretty bag! Love the lil poof lol. Congrazzles!


Thanks! I was in the Christmas spirit and was spoofing the story "'Twas The Night Before Christmas!" I teach preschool and we rhythm and have fun stories all the time!:giggles:


----------



## luvcoach2

Thatsmypurse said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas:xtree:....Outside my house,  there rose such a clatter, I sprang from my kitchen to see what was the matter. I opened my door ...and what to my wondering eyes should appear? But a brown box from Dooney , just siting there! I tore open that box not sure which bag it would be , but low and behold it was the Barlow Brown Croco...for Me!! This present even made the Grinch smile!


 
Congratulations - Love your new bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I just read you're other comment that you fell over the edge? Lol. Yes!!! Sometimes  it only takes a slight nudge, especially when you already have one heel hanging over. Hahahaha. I was pushed too and now getting Elephant (which I cancelled 2 times) and Marine.




Lol!! Now I know I made the right decision!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

luvcoach2 said:


> Congratulations - Love your new bag!


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Lol!! Now I know I made the right decision!




Lol. Cancelled Elephant again... 2 bags in that color again... I'm done now. [emoji16]

Of course you made the right decision. [emoji16].


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Cancelled Elephant again... 2 bags in that color again... I'm done now. [emoji16]
> 
> Of course you made the right decision. [emoji16].


----------



## MiaBorsa

JJ sent this cartoon to me.   Somehow I think we can all relate.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> JJ sent this cartoon to me.   Somehow I think we can all relate.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Can't we relate???? Lol


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> JJ sent this cartoon to me.   Somehow I think we can all relate.




OMG!!!!!! Hysterical!


----------



## cutesheeps

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! I was in the Christmas spirit and was spoofing the story "'Twas The Night Before Christmas!" I teach preschool and we rhythm and have fun stories all the time!:giggles:



Lol awesome!


----------



## reginatina

MaryBel said:


> I'm so mad right now, my package that was scheduled for delivery today (the boa Sloan) will not be delivered today! It is very close to me (in a town like 30 min from me) and now it says: An emergency situation or severe weather condition has delayed delivery. / Delivery will be rescheduled.
> 
> 
> WTH? It's not even raining here! I don't understand how they can say that. And then the rep on the phone is completely useless! They just stick to the 'That's all the information they have' message. I told her to transfer me to somebody else and she refused and kept giving me the same message. And to make it worse, they won't even give a new delivery date, so now I'm stuck to whenever they feel like. She could not explain even what the emergency is. I think this status is just a silly excuse to give to the customer for cases when they messed up. 'Beyond their control'...yeah, right!
> 
> 
> It drives me completely nuts as I know that the fact that the reps don't have more information doesn't mean there's no more information.
> 
> 
> I'm going to complain to QVC so they can complain to them. I paid expedited shipping to get my bag today, not whenever they feel like it. It's not right they do this, I'm sure they still charge QVC for the expedited delivery.



MB, I'm sorry to hear that. I can completely understand your frustration. It's incompetence and the fact that it's so close exacerbates the situation. I second everyone's sentiments, but I know it doesn't help, especially when you don't know when you'll be receiving it. I hope it arrives Monday, and that you're refunded you're shipping costs.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> JJ sent this cartoon to me.   Somehow I think we can all relate.




Rotflmao!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I'm so mad right now, my package that was scheduled for delivery today (the boa Sloan) will not be delivered today! It is very close to me (in a town like 30 min from me) and now it says: An emergency situation or severe weather condition has delayed delivery. / Delivery will be rescheduled.
> 
> 
> WTH? It's not even raining here! I don't understand how they can say that. And then the rep on the phone is completely useless! They just stick to the 'That's all the information they have' message. I told her to transfer me to somebody else and she refused and kept giving me the same message. And to make it worse, they won't even give a new delivery date, so now I'm stuck to whenever they feel like. She could not explain even what the emergency is. I think this status is just a silly excuse to give to the customer for cases when they messed up. 'Beyond their control'...yeah, right!
> 
> 
> It drives me completely nuts as I know that the fact that the reps don't have more information doesn't mean there's no more information.
> 
> 
> I'm going to complain to QVC so they can complain to them. I paid expedited shipping to get my bag today, not whenever they feel like it. It's not right they do this, I'm sure they still charge QVC for the expedited delivery.


I am sorry MB, it isn't right....


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> JJ sent this cartoon to me.   Somehow I think we can all relate.


Which on of us are they talking about?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

miaborsa said:


> jj sent this cartoon to me.   Somehow i think we can all relate.


omg!, Too true!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> JJ sent this cartoon to me.   Somehow I think we can all relate.



  Too right!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Too right!



Did Joy send that to you, too?   I had to "LOL."


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Did Joy send that to you, too?   I had to "LOL."



No, but she knew I was sick so she was waiting to here from me.  I emailed her this morning to let her know I was feeling a little better.  I love the stuff she sends! They always make me laugh!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas:xtree:....Outside my house,  there rose such a clatter, I sprang from my kitchen to see what was the matter. I opened my door ...and what to my wondering eyes should appear? But a brown box from Dooney , just siting there! I tore open that box not sure which bag it would be , but low and behold it was the Barlow Brown Croco...for Me!! This present even made the Grinch smile!



Hi TMP!

 This is a great post!  I can feel your excitement for this beauty! 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Heres another one! She's so pretty! Just Some reflections on the bag from my camera,  she's  perfect!



Hi TMP!

I love both of these bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> No, but she knew I was sick so she was waiting to here from me.  I emailed her this morning to let her know I was feeling a little better.  I love the stuff she sends! They always make me laugh!



Aw, I'm sorry you have been sick.  Hope you're feeling much better now.       JJ does send some hilarious stuff!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you have been sick.  Hope you're feeling much better now.       JJ does send some hilarious stuff!



Thanks Sarah!

I'm feeling well enough to move around but I think I better not risk cleaning the house at this point.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's hoping my Alto from ILD will get here by Tuesday!   She is touring the eastern seaboard this week!     I also ordered a cognac lizard CCW from ILD to go with my Santorini belted tote.   I have been stalking a lizard wallet for MONTHS, so I can't wait to get it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> I'm feeling well enough to move around but I think I better not risk cleaning the house at this point.



   That's what I say about my torn rotator cuff...housekeeping is a no-no!!   I'm glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *That's what I say about my torn rotator cuff...housekeeping is a no-no!!  * I'm glad you are feeling a bit better.



Doctor's orders, right? 

Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> JJ sent this cartoon to me.   Somehow I think we can all relate.



Lol love it,and so true!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> No, but she knew I was sick so she was waiting to here from me.  I emailed her this morning to let her know I was feeling a little better.  I love the stuff she sends! They always make me laugh!



Feel better girl!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Feel better girl!



Hi Rosie! 

Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Doctor's orders, right?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm getting plenty of mileage out of that!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> I'm feeling well enough to move around but I think I better not risk cleaning the house at this point.



I think that's a good plan.  I hope you recover quickly and are feeling better soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

It's raining Dooneys! Monday I'm expecting my City Barlow from Dooney.com and my as is grape Lolo from QVC.  On Tuesday I'm expecting my olive Seville Callie from ILoveDooney.  I can't wait!  That's it for me.  I cancelled all of my other orders on QVC.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> No, but she knew I was sick so she was waiting to here from me.  I emailed her this morning to let her know I was feeling a little better.  I love the stuff she sends! They always make me laugh!


Hope your feeling better RN!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> It's raining Dooneys! Monday I'm expecting my City Barlow from Dooney.com and my as is grape Lolo from QVC.  On Tuesday I'm expecting my olive Seville Callie from ILoveDooney.  I can't wait!  That's it for me.  I cancelled all of my other orders on QVC.


Well if it's gonna rain, I say let it be Dooneys! You have a nice assortment of bags coming TB! I can't wait to see pics! My City B is supposed to be here Wed. According to Dooney.com! I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hope your feeling better RN!



Hi TMP!

Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> Thanks!


One of my bags finally came in RN! check page 200 on this thread!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's raining Dooneys! Monday I'm expecting my City Barlow from Dooney.com and my as is grape Lolo from QVC.  On Tuesday I'm expecting my olive Seville Callie from ILoveDooney.  I can't wait!  That's it for me.  I cancelled all of my other orders on QVC.



I only have two bags and a wallet on order (Coach Ace, Dooney Alto, lizard CCW).   I also canceled orders on stuff and need to settle down.   I would have bought another Alto from the 12DoD, but I wanted EP and they changed it to "full price items", so pfffffffffffffffft.


----------



## cutesheeps

Well, this is odd! I am signed up to get text alerts generally whenever there's a package coming to the house on USPS...so something popped up and I assumed it was someone else's package. But *part* of my 12DoD order came in! Now just wondering where the bag is. These were sent in an envelope...

Sorry for the awful light. It's dark lol. I got two of the business card cases in caramel and bone, and the small coin case in caramel! I'm wondering if there exists one in the pink ostrich material


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cutesheeps said:


> Well, this is odd! I am signed up to get text alerts generally whenever there's a package coming to the house on USPS...so something popped up and I assumed it was someone else's package. But *part* of my 12DoD order came in! Now just wondering where the bag is. These were sent in an envelope...
> 
> Sorry for the awful light. It's dark lol. I got two of the business card cases in caramel and bone, and the small coin case in caramel! I'm wondering if there exists one in the pink ostrich material




What a nice surprise!!! Love those pieces. I love those business card cases. I have Bone as well. I picked mine up during the sale in Oct for about $10... Should have gotten more but didn't think I'd use it... Little did I know. Hopefully your bag shows up soon.


----------



## cutesheeps

PcanTannedBty said:


> What a nice surprise!!! Love those pieces. I love those business card cases. I have Bone as well. I picked mine up during the sale in Oct for about $10... Should have gotten more but didn't think I'd use it... Little did I know. Hopefully your bag shows up soon.



It really is! I'm already playing with them. They fit nicely in the back pocket of the coin case, surprisingly! These will be so handy when I want to carry crossbodies or downsize in general. And they smell amazing! haha

Wow, that was a great deal you got! These ones were $15, and I figured at one point I would have spent that for something that looks nice but wasn't even leather...so deal to me lol. Thanks! Me too, but I can be more patient now.  I hope you can get some more at a good price!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cutesheeps said:


> Well, this is odd! I am signed up to get text alerts generally whenever there's a package coming to the house on USPS...so something popped up and I assumed it was someone else's package. But *part* of my 12DoD order came in! Now just wondering where the bag is. These were sent in an envelope...
> 
> Sorry for the awful light. It's dark lol. I got two of the business card cases in caramel and bone, and the small coin case in caramel! I'm wondering if there exists one in the pink ostrich material



Yay!   Those pieces are so nice; now I regret not grabbing them, too!   Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I only have two bags and a wallet on order (Coach Ace, Dooney Alto, lizard CCW).   I also canceled orders on stuff and need to settle down.   I would have bought another Alto from the 12DoD, but I wanted EP and they changed it to "full price items", so pfffffffffffffffft.




I can't wait to see those beauties you have coming! I need to settle down too. &#128580;


----------



## Twoboyz

cutesheeps said:


> Well, this is odd! I am signed up to get text alerts generally whenever there's a package coming to the house on USPS...so something popped up and I assumed it was someone else's package. But *part* of my 12DoD order came in! Now just wondering where the bag is. These were sent in an envelope...
> 
> Sorry for the awful light. It's dark lol. I got two of the business card cases in caramel and bone, and the small coin case in caramel! I'm wondering if there exists one in the pink ostrich material




Very cute! I gave up my business card case to my hubby who is using it as a wallet. Even Hubby is a Dooneynista. Lol!!  Love the coin/card wallet. It's my favorite. Enjoy! Hope your bag comes soon


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see those beauties you have coming!* I need to settle down too.* &#55357;&#56900;



Yeah, but we'll be parked in front of the TV at midnight.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> Well, this is odd! I am signed up to get text alerts generally whenever there's a package coming to the house on USPS...so something popped up and I assumed it was someone else's package. But *part* of my 12DoD order came in! Now just wondering where the bag is. These were sent in an envelope...
> 
> Sorry for the awful light. It's dark lol. I got two of the business card cases in caramel and bone, and the small coin case in caramel! I'm wondering if there exists one in the pink ostrich material


Very nice pieces and nice neutral colors ! Hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> Well, this is odd! I am signed up to get text alerts generally whenever there's a package coming to the house on USPS...so something popped up and I assumed it was someone else's package. But *part* of my 12DoD order came in! Now just wondering where the bag is. These were sent in an envelope...
> 
> Sorry for the awful light. It's dark lol. I got two of the business card cases in caramel and bone, and the small coin case in caramel! I'm wondering if there exists one in the pink ostrich material


Hi! What leather is your new coin case? It's so cute! I see some on ilovedooney in the claremont leather, I'm tempted to get it,I don't see them on dooney.com anymore. Do you mind me asking how much it was on Dooney? TIA


----------



## AnotherPurse

cutesheeps said:


> Well, this is odd! I am signed up to get text alerts generally whenever there's a package coming to the house on USPS...so something popped up and I assumed it was someone else's package. But *part* of my 12DoD order came in! Now just wondering where the bag is. These were sent in an envelope...
> 
> Sorry for the awful light. It's dark lol. I got two of the business card cases in caramel and bone, and the small coin case in caramel! I'm wondering if there exists one in the pink ostrich material




How many cards do you think they hold?


----------



## AnotherPurse

Over the past 7 days I have ordered 7 bags including a Bitsy saffiano elephant from Dooney and a zip zip in Bordeaux amongst others. I am now ordering things I never thought I would own i.e Bitsy bag?  [emoji15] I am questioning my sanity and so is the mailman! Hope everyone has some great hauls this week. Christmas is officially over for this gal! LOL!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My shipment has been put off another day , Now I have to wait till Thursday! Aaaah! Still hoping they will surprise me and it will show up early! Lol!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I think it's the time of the year AP! All these deals and sales...how's a girl supposed to resist?! I'm so done too! Just waiting for My small Barlow and a coin case from Ilovedooney, and that's it!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Over the past 7 days I have ordered 7 bags including a Bitsy saffiano elephant from Dooney and a zip zip in Bordeaux amongst others. I am now ordering things I never thought I would own i.e Bitsy bag?  [emoji15] I am questioning my sanity and so is the mailman! Hope everyone has some great hauls this week. Christmas is officially over for this gal! LOL!


Above post was meant for you, AP!  it's too early in the morning for me! Lol


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> JJ sent this cartoon to me.   Somehow I think we can all relate.


That's hilarious and yes, it hits close to home! Lol


----------



## gm2amm

Yay for Monday!!!  I'm expecting a Zip Zip in the color marine from the Q tomorrow. Ordered the color sight unseen, hope I like it.  Hope you love your new bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

Tomorrow is going to be an exciting day. I can't wait to see everyone's goodies. 

TMP: sorry for the delays in your delivery. That's so frustrating. [emoji17]


----------



## RuedeNesle

gm2amm said:


> Yay for Monday!!!  I'm expecting a Zip Zip in the color marine from the Q tomorrow. Ordered the color sight unseen, hope I like it.  Hope you love your new bags!



Hi G2A!

I can't wait for you to receive your marine zip zip!  I think this bag looks good in any color, and I think you'll be happy with marine.  I hope your do! Please let us know if she's a keeper or not.  Fingers crossed it's love at first sight!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> Over the past 7 days I have ordered 7 bags including a Bitsy saffiano elephant from Dooney and a zip zip in Bordeaux amongst others. I am now ordering things* I never thought I would own i.e Bitsy bag?  [emoji15] I am questioning my sanity and so is the mailman! *Hope everyone has some great hauls this week. Christmas is officially over for this gal! LOL!



Hi AP!

 I seriously think of getting a bitsy bag because it's so cute. But you've probably seen how much I carry and it would never work for me, but I still think about it. I even tried to talk my sister into getting one so I could at least try it at her expense.   Her every day  bag is a Dooney pebble leather triple zip CBB, so I know the bitsy would work for her.  She's just not a satchel girl.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gm2amm said:


> Yay for Monday!!!  I'm expecting a Zip Zip in the color marine from the Q tomorrow. Ordered the color sight unseen, hope I like it.  Hope you love your new bags!


Here is my Peeble Olivia in Marine! It's a great color, goes with a lot! Hope its love for you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi AP!
> 
> I seriously think of getting a bitsy bag because it's so cute. But you've probably seen how much I carry and it would never work for me, but I still think about it. I even tried to talk my sister into getting one so I could at least try it at her expense.   Her every day  bag is a Dooney pebble leather triple zip CBB, so I know the bitsy would work for her.  She's just not a satchel girl.


Hi RN! Isn't it funny how we  all like different styles , but sometimes if you just try a different style it can be love! I love cross bodies and satchels, so I look for the bags that can be both!  The bitsy bag would be nice for maybe just going out to dinner, when you don't need as much ! I don't have one , but I think their really cute! Hope you have a nice Sunday RN and that your feeling better.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here is my Peeble Olivia in Marine! It's a great color, goes with a lot! Hope its love for you!




The navy with tan trim is so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi AP!
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously think of getting a bitsy bag because it's so cute. But you've probably seen how much I carry and it would never work for me, but I still think about it. I even tried to talk my sister into getting one so I could at least try it at her expense.   Her every day  bag is a Dooney pebble leather triple zip CBB, so I know the bitsy would work for her.  She's just not a satchel girl.




I like your strategy! You can tell your sister the handles are just there for decoration so it's really not considered a satchel, but a decorated crossbody. [emoji16].


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I like your strategy! You can tell your sister the handles are just there for decoration so it's really not considered a satchel, but a decorated crossbody. [emoji16].


 
  We think so much alike!  I told her that she never needs to carry it like a satchel. She prefers the slim look of the CBB. I told her I think she'll like it more than she thinks.  But once I get "the stare", I know it's time to let it go. For the moment.......


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi RN! Isn't it funny how we  all like different styles , but sometimes if you just try a different style it can be love! I love cross bodies and satchels, so I look for the bags that can be both!  *The bitsy bag would be nice for maybe just going out to dinner, when you don't need as much ! I* don't have one , but I think their really cute! Hope you have a nice Sunday RN and that your feeling better.



Hi TMP!

I agree!  And I was thinking the same thing about Bitsy being a great bag for going out to lunch or dinner.  Amazon has/had a pebble leather bitsy for $75 that was very tempting.  But I love my red saffiano zip zip so much I can't imagine going to dinner without her. 

Thanks!  I'm feeling much better! I hope you're having a nice Sunday too!


----------



## gm2amm

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi G2A!
> 
> I can't wait for you to receive your marine zip zip!  I think this bag looks good in any color, and I think you'll be happy with marine.  I hope your do! Please let us know if she's a keeper or not.  Fingers crossed it's love at first sight!


Thanks, RuedeNesle!  I'm excited to get her tomorrow....I have a blue coat which isn't quite a dark navy so I'm hoping this marine color will be a good match.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## gm2amm

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here is my Peeble Olivia in Marine! It's a great color, goes with a lot! Hope its love for you!


Oh, it's very pretty! Now I'm really excited to get my zip zip tomorrow! Thanks for sharing your photo, I love your bag!&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> My shipment has been put off another day , Now I have to wait till Thursday! Aaaah! Still hoping they will surprise me and it will show up early! Lol!



Aw, sorry TMP.  That's so frustrating.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gm2amm said:


> Yay for Monday!!!  I'm expecting a Zip Zip in the color marine from the Q tomorrow. Ordered the color sight unseen, hope I like it.  Hope you love your new bags!



   I love the marine color; it's a beautiful deep navy.


----------



## cutesheeps

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   Those pieces are so nice; now I regret not grabbing them, too!   Congrats.



Aw! I hope they come around again then! ^^ Thanks!




Twoboyz said:


> Very cute! I gave up my business card case to my hubby who is using it as a wallet. Even Hubby is a Dooneynista. Lol!!  Love the coin/card wallet. It's my favorite. Enjoy! Hope your bag comes soon



Lol nice! I can definitely see how these could be used as wallets now. Mine too! I want to start collecting them.  Thanks!




Thatsmypurse said:


> Very nice pieces and nice neutral colors ! Hope you get your bag soon!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi! What leather is your new coin case? It's so cute! I see some on ilovedooney in the claremont leather, I'm tempted to get it,I don't see them on dooney.com anymore. Do you mind me asking how much it was on Dooney? TIA



Hiya! It's the Claremont leather. It really is! They had a good selection of colors, too. Black, navy, taupe, caramel and maybe 1 or 2 others I can't recall. They went on sale for $29! It was in the 12DoD sale so I'm not sure if they'll be back or not. D:

Thankies, me too. Wondering if it'll show up tomorrow, actually.




AnotherPurse said:


> How many cards do you think they hold?



At least 8! I'll attach some pictures so you can see. I just stopped at 8 but I think it could hold at least a couple more. O.O




Thatsmypurse said:


> My shipment has been put off another day , Now I have to wait till Thursday! Aaaah! Still hoping they will surprise me and it will show up early! Lol!



Oh no! Here's hoping! It sucks when they keep putting it off >.<


----------



## cutesheeps

I found the link for the coin case. It's $43.50 now. >.<
http://www.dooney.com/claremont-small-coin-case/YU160CA.html


----------



## AnotherPurse

cutesheeps said:


> Aw! I hope they come around again then! ^^ Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol nice! I can definitely see how these could be used as wallets now. Mine too! I want to start collecting them.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya! It's the Claremont leather. It really is! They had a good selection of colors, too. Black, navy, taupe, caramel and maybe 1 or 2 others I can't recall. They went on sale for $29! It was in the 12DoD sale so I'm not sure if they'll be back or not. D:
> 
> Thankies, me too. Wondering if it'll show up tomorrow, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 8! I'll attach some pictures so you can see. I just stopped at 8 but I think it could hold at least a couple more. O.O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Here's hoping! It sucks when they keep putting it off >.<




Oh wow!  I have a couple of Fossil ones I use in wristlets. I don't carry wallets anymore just those two pieces.  Now I know these will work too!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> I love the marine color; it's a beautiful deep navy.


Sounds perfect! I tried the Midnight, and while it's a stunning color it was just a tad too dark for the coat I plan to wear this bag with. I'm hoping the Marine will compliment my blue coat and British tan riding boots...fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks, they have some on ILOVEDOONEY for 29.00, free shipping and no tax! ; ) I got the caramel like yours hoping it will go with my Desert Barlow that's coming later this week!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> Aw! I hope they come around again then! ^^ Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol nice! I can definitely see how these could be used as wallets now. Mine too! I want to start collecting them.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya! It's the Claremont leather. It really is! They had a good selection of colors, too. Black, navy, taupe, caramel and maybe 1 or 2 others I can't recall. They went on sale for $29! It was in the 12DoD sale so I'm not sure if they'll be back or not. D:
> 
> Thankies, me too. Wondering if it'll show up tomorrow, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 8! I'll attach some pictures so you can see. I just stopped at 8 but I think it could hold at least a couple more. O.O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Here's hoping! It sucks when they keep putting it off >.<


Above quote was meant for you! Using cell phone so wasn't sure how to quote your message


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> The navy with tan trim is so pretty!


Thanks TB!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gm2amm said:


> Oh, it's very pretty! Now I'm really excited to get my zip zip tomorrow! Thanks for sharing your photo, I love your bag!&#55357;&#56842;


Thanks! Can't wait to see yours !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> I agree!  And I was thinking the same thing about Bitsy being a great bag for going out to lunch or dinner.  Amazon has/had a pebble leather bitsy for $75 that was very tempting.  But I love my red saffiano zip zip so much I can't imagine going to dinner without her.
> 
> Thanks!  I'm feeling much better! I hope you're having a nice Sunday too!


Glad to hear your feeling better RN! 
I took my son and his friend to Great Adventure,  where there were having " Holiday in a the Park" , it was a lot of fun and everything was decorated for Christmas! Plus it was warm today for NJ, so it was even nicer!


----------



## cutesheeps

AnotherPurse said:


> Oh wow!  I have a couple of Fossil ones I use in wristlets. I don't carry wallets anymore just those two pieces.  Now I know these will work too!  Thanks for sharing!!!



Yay! No problem! ^^



Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks, they have some on ILOVEDOONEY for 29.00, free shipping and no tax! ; ) I got the caramel like yours hoping it will go with my Desert Barlow that's coming later this week!



Awesome! I'm glad you were able to find it! I better stay away from this site; sounds dangerous  Hope it matches your bag! ^_^


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> Yay! No problem! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! I'm glad you were able to find it! I better stay away from this site; sounds dangerous  Hope it matches your bag! ^_^


Thanks! Yes, They have some pretty good deals sometimes! Even if it doesn't match perfectly I thought the caramel was neutral enough to go with most , if not all of my bags! Now I just need to wait for it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh wow... I just ordered my Marine Buckley on Friday and it's scheduled for delivery Monday. Sooo excited!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow... I just ordered my Marine Buckley on Friday and it's scheduled for delivery Monday. Sooo excited!


 
Wow, that's fast!
Did you select expedited shipping?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow... I just ordered my Marine Buckley on Friday and it's scheduled for delivery Monday. Sooo excited!




That was fast! Excited to see it and hear which one is your favorite. [emoji3]


----------



## MaryBel

Finally the bag that was scheduled for Delivery on Friday is scheduled for Delivery tomorrow. So I should be getting my 2 beauties (the one from Friday, the boa Sloan) and the Dawson woven in t-moro brown. Can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

I just got a surprise on my doorstep! USPS must be doing that Sunday night holiday delivery again. I'm glad my son was out and told me when he got home or those boxes would have sat out there all night long! Now I have to go and open some boxes. [emoji3]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I just got a surprise on my doorstep! USPS must be doing that Sunday night holiday delivery again. I'm glad my son was out and told me when he got home or those boxes would have sat out there all night long! Now I have to go and open some boxes. [emoji3]


Ooh ! How exciting! Nothing like two new purses being delivered before bed, to wind you up! Can't wait for pics! Is one of them your natural Barlow?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Finally the bag that was scheduled for Delivery on Friday is scheduled for Delivery tomorrow. So I should be getting my 2 beauties (the one from Friday, the boa Sloan) and the Dawson woven in t-moro brown. Can't wait!


Looking forward to it MB!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I just got a surprise on my doorstep! USPS must be doing that Sunday night holiday delivery again. I'm glad my son was out and told me when he got home or those boxes would have sat out there all night long! Now I have to go and open some boxes. [emoji3]


 
Yay, that's a nice surprise! Can't wait to see the goodies!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Looking forward to it MB!




I hope UPS comes early tomorrow, but not at lunch time when DH is here


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Wow, that's fast!
> Did you select expedited shipping?




I did not. It was reduced $5 shipping. I didn't want it that bad to pay over 20$


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I just got a surprise on my doorstep! USPS must be doing that Sunday night holiday delivery again. I'm glad my son was out and told me when he got home or those boxes would have sat out there all night long! Now I have to go and open some boxes. [emoji3]




Hurry hurry


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I hope UPS comes early tomorrow, but not at lunch time when DH is here


Lol! I know what you mean! I have a few packages coming ( not purses ) and DH gives me the "eyes" and the what did you order now face! I hope UPS delivers for you before noon!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Ooh ! How exciting! Nothing like two new purses being delivered before bed, to wind you up! Can't wait for pics! Is one of them your natural Barlow?




Yup! I'm off tomorrow so I'm ready to stay up late with them. [emoji3].


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Yup! I'm off tomorrow so I'm ready to stay up late with them. [emoji3].


Nice! I'm off tomorrow  too! Does that mean we get to see a few pics tonight ?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Finally the bag that was scheduled for Delivery on Friday is scheduled for Delivery tomorrow. So I should be getting my 2 beauties (the one from Friday, the boa Sloan) and the Dawson woven in t-moro brown. Can't wait!







MaryBel said:


> Yay, that's a nice surprise! Can't wait to see the goodies!




Thanks! 



MaryBel said:


> I hope UPS comes early tomorrow, but not at lunch time when DH is here




Lol! I can't wait to see them! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Hurry hurry




I know, I'm dying to open them up! I have to finish mommy duties first....and that's mommy duties to my 18-year-old. Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice! I'm off tomorrow  too! Does that mean we get to see a few pics tonight ?




Oh yes! I am definitely going to open them up tonight, as soon as I get a minute. I'll post pics as soon as I can get them taken. Enjoy your happy Monday off! [emoji3]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow... I just ordered my Marine Buckley on Friday and it's scheduled for delivery Monday. Sooo excited!





MaryBel said:


> Finally the bag that was scheduled for Delivery on Friday is scheduled for Delivery tomorrow. So I should be getting my 2 beauties (the one from Friday, the boa Sloan) and the Dawson woven in t-moro brown. Can't wait!





Twoboyz said:


> I just got a surprise on my doorstep! USPS must be doing that Sunday night holiday delivery again. I'm glad my son was out and told me when he got home or those boxes would have sat out there all night long! Now I have to go and open some boxes. [emoji3]


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I did not. It was reduced $5 shipping. I didn't want it that bad to pay over 20$


 
Wow, you are lucky to be close to them. Lately if I want something quick, I have to pay for the expedited otherwise it will take more than a week. I am sure you remember those days!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I know, I'm dying to open them up! I have to finish mommy duties first....and that's mommy duties to my 18-year-old. Lol![/QUOTE]

 We have a lot in common TB! Sounds like my 18 and 16 yr old before bed. Just finished "printing out" my 16yr olds homework before bed , and washing my 18 yr olds work clothes! Why do they wait till Sunday night and why do they insist on getting me involved ?
I guess I'll just enjoy it while they are still living at home! Lord knows I will miss them to pieces when they move out! (If they ever do!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

My Alto from ILD is in Houston, but delivery tracking STILL shows TUESDAY delivery.   :censor:   Why do they torture us???   (And how did people live without tracking???  )


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> My Alto from ILD is in Houston, but delivery tracking STILL shows TUESDAY delivery.   :censor:   Why do they torture us???   (And how did people live without tracking???  )


Lol! They don't know how important our packages are, and maybe life was simpler without tracking and cell phones! Lol....I miss the good old  days when I could go shopping and no one called or text me, because my phone was at home , on the wall! Just sayin! Anyway, I cant wait to see your new  Alto!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Will have to wait to see pics tomorrow ! I've had a long day and need to get to Bed! Goodnight All!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My Alto from ILD is in Houston, but delivery tracking STILL shows TUESDAY delivery.   :censor:   Why do they torture us???   (And how did people live without tracking???  )




I don't know and that's a very good question. I'm guessing it was less torturous and more like a happy surprise when packages arrived. [emoji6]


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Will have to wait to see pics tomorrow ! I've had a long day and need to get to Bed! Goodnight All!




We have a lot in common TMP! Good night [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

This is when you know it's bad....
I just got a text from UPS saying my shipment from Dooney & Bourke will be delivered in 12/16. I don't have anything else in order from them.   
I checked my order status for the tracking number because I thought maybe they accidentally shipped the Barlow twice but it's showing the tracking number that arrived last night, plus they don't usually ship UPS.


----------



## elbgrl

My red zip zip tracking shows delivery today!    Of course if she doesn't show up now, it will ruin my day for sure.


----------



## MaryBel

My Boa Sloan and the Woven Dawson are out for delivery! Yay!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> This is when you know it's bad....
> I just got a text from UPS saying my shipment from Dooney & Bourke will be delivered in 12/16. I don't have anything else in order from them.
> I checked my order status for the tracking number because I thought maybe they accidentally shipped the Barlow twice but it's showing the tracking number that arrived last night, plus they don't usually ship UPS.



Have you ordered from ILD?   They use UPS sometimes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Stupid "Smart" Post.   My Alto has been in Houston for 3 days and still won't be delivered until tomorrow.  :censor:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Glad to hear your feeling better RN!
> I took my son and his friend to Great Adventure,  where there were having " Holiday in a the Park" , it was a lot of fun and everything was decorated for Christmas! Plus it was warm today for NJ, so it was even nicer!




I'm glad your son and his friend had fun and you were able to enjoy a warm day!  We're hoping to get to Zoo Lights at the Oakland Zoo.  It was a lot of fun last year, with the lights and rides.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Marine Buckley is out for delivery and I'm getting nervous... 

That color was clearance and now sold out. If I'm not satisfied with it, I either have to send it back and miss out or keep it. sighing... Guess I'll cross my fingers and do lots of woo-sah'ing... Woo Sahhhhh... Hopefully that helps! I think one day, these dang bags are going to take me to my grave with all the stress and worry. [emoji57]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Stupid "Smart" Post.   My Alto has been in Houston for 3 days and still won't be delivered until tomorrow.  :censor:



If the P.O. and UPS are falling behind now, I wouldn't risk ordering anything next week and expecting it to arrive by Christmas.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Marine Buckley is out for delivery and I'm getting nervous...
> 
> That color was clearance and now sold out. If I'm not satisfied with it, I either have to send it back and miss out or keep it. sighing... Guess I'll cross my fingers and do lots of *woo-sah'ing... Woo Sahhhhh...* Hopefully that helps! I think one day, these dang bags are going to take me to my grave with all the stress and worry. [emoji57]



  My sister and her BFF use that expression all the time!  In fact, on my sister's voice caller ID, when her BFF calls she has it set up to announce "Woo Sah", because she's always stressing out about something!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister and her BFF use that expression all the time!  In fact, on my sister's voice caller ID, when her BFF calls she has it set up to announce "Woo Sah", because she's always stressing out about something!




Lol... I like your sister already!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Marine Buckley is out for delivery and I'm getting nervous...
> 
> That color was clearance and now sold out. If I'm not satisfied with it, I either have to send it back and miss out or keep it. sighing... Guess I'll cross my fingers and do lots of woo-sah'ing... Woo Sahhhhh... Hopefully that helps! I think one day, these dang bags are going to take me to my grave with all the stress and worry. [emoji57]





RuedeNesle said:


> My sister and her BFF use that expression all the time!  In fact, on my sister's voice caller ID, when her BFF calls she has it set up to announce "Woo Sah", because she's always stressing out about something!



OK, I have to say I have never heard of "woo sah."


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I like your sister already!







MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have to say I have never heard of "woo sah."



  Per the Urban Dictionary:.  Woosa - to calm down and relax, to chill.


----------



## elbgrl

Finally!  Zip zip is here!  Check out this poor box




The bag fortunately was perfect, and she's already loaded up!  Perfect shade of red - all she needs is a Christmas do dad!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Finally!  Zip zip is here!  Check out this poor box
> 
> View attachment 3214025
> 
> 
> The bag fortunately was perfect, and she's already loaded up!  Perfect shade of red - all she needs is a Christmas do dad!
> 
> View attachment 3214026



Hi Rosie!

 I stopped breathing when I saw the pic of the box! But the second pic revived me!  She's so beautiful!   I'm so happy you love the shade of red and I'm excited to hear she's loaded up already!  A Christmas do dad would look great on her.  I bought a MK multi (black/red) fur pom, but I should think about getting a Christmas do dad. (Soon!)

Congrats!  I'm happy she made it safely despite the rough trip!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Finally!  Zip zip is here!  Check out this poor box
> 
> View attachment 3214025
> 
> 
> The bag fortunately was perfect, and she's already loaded up!  Perfect shade of red - all she needs is a Christmas do dad!
> 
> View attachment 3214026




OMG, I would have had a heart attack looking at the box! What do they do that get the boxes like this? It looks like it was rolled over.  Luckily Ms Zip Zip was not hurt! She is gorgeous and I agree, she needs a Christmas do dad! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Finally!  Zip zip is here!  Check out this poor box
> 
> View attachment 3214025
> 
> 
> The bag fortunately was perfect, and she's already loaded up!  Perfect shade of red - all she needs is a Christmas do dad!
> 
> View attachment 3214026



She is perfect!  Love your zip zip!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have to say I have never heard of "woo sah."




I thought I was alone. I also have never heard of it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Per the Urban Dictionary:.  Woosa - to calm down and relax, to chill.



Well, I'm out of it as usual.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Finally!  Zip zip is here!  Check out this poor box
> 
> View attachment 3214025
> 
> 
> The bag fortunately was perfect, and she's already loaded up!  Perfect shade of red - all she needs is a Christmas do dad!
> 
> View attachment 3214026



Jeeze, that box is terrifying.   Thank goodness Ms. zipzip is perfect and gorgeous!   She's the perfect Christmas (and any other time) bag, Rosie.   Congrats.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I'm out of it as usual.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I thought I was alone. I also have never heard of it.



Yay, MaryBel is out of it, too!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I thought I was alone. I also have never heard of it.





MiaBorsa said:


> Yay, MaryBel is out of it, too!!



  As long as you two can speak "Dooney" you're good!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay, MaryBel is out of it, too!!


 
Yep! We need an update!


But at least we all well versed on other terms, like Dawson, Flo, Nomad, Ace, F&F, FOS, SAS, etc


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> As long as you two can speak "Dooney" you're good!




Don't limit us too Dooney, you know we love other brands too! 
Lets say as long as we can speak handbags and sales, we are good!


----------



## MaryBel

ok, so DH already left, so UPS now you can stop by


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Don't limit us too Dooney, you know we love other brands too!
> *Lets say as long as we can speak handbags and sales, we are good!*



  Agreed!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> ok, so DH already left, so UPS now you can stop by


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Finally!  Zip zip is here!  Check out this poor box
> 
> View attachment 3214025
> 
> 
> The bag fortunately was perfect, and she's already loaded up!  Perfect shade of red - all she needs is a Christmas do dad!
> 
> View attachment 3214026


OMG! I don't know how your bag made it out of that train wreck Alive!
I'm glad she did! She's gorgeous ! Now you and RN have twins


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have to say I have never heard of "woo sah."


+1! Is that a southern term maybe? I live in Jersey and I know we probably have some sayings that no other State has ever heard of! We say " Chillax" or  Chill sometimes, but I might use "Woo sah" and see what my friends say!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> I stopped breathing when I saw the pic of the box! But the second pic revived me!  She's so beautiful!   I'm so happy you love the shade of red and I'm excited to hear she's loaded up already!  A Christmas do dad would look great on her.  I bought a MK multi (black/red) fur pom, but I should think about getting a Christmas do dad. (Soon!)
> 
> Congrats!  I'm happy she made it safely despite the rough trip!





MaryBel said:


> OMG, I would have had a heart attack looking at the box! What do they do that get the boxes like this? It looks like it was rolled over.  Luckily Ms Zip Zip was not hurt! She is gorgeous and I agree, she needs a Christmas do dad! Congrats!





MrsKC said:


> She is perfect!  Love your zip zip!







MiaBorsa said:


> Jeeze, that box is terrifying.   Thank goodness Ms. zipzip is perfect and gorgeous!   She's the perfect Christmas (and any other time) bag, Rosie.   Congrats.





Thatsmypurse said:


> OMG! I don't know how your bag made it out of that train wreck Alive!
> I'm glad she did! She's gorgeous ! Now you and RN have twins




Thanks ladies!  My heart sunk when the mail carrier handed it to me and apologized for its condition, said she had nothing to do with how the box looked!  Fortunately Ms. Zip Zip is a tough little girl and she weathered that train wreck!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> +1! Is that a southern term maybe? I live in Jersey and I know we probably have some sayings that no other State has ever heard of! We say " Chillax" or  Chill sometimes, but I might use "Woo sah" and see what my friends say!



I'm from Georgia and live in Texas, so not Southern that I know of.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Marine Buckley is out for delivery and I'm getting nervous...
> 
> That color was clearance and now sold out. If I'm not satisfied with it, I either have to send it back and miss out or keep it. sighing... Guess I'll cross my fingers and do lots of woo-sah'ing... *Woo Sahhhhh*... Hopefully that helps! I think one day, these dang bags are going to take me to my grave with all the stress and worry. [emoji57]



So nice to see that someone else says this......  It's really big around here


----------



## MaryBel

UPS is torturing me! Hurry up UPS, I want my bags!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> UPS is torturing me! Hurry up UPS, I want my bags!


No UPS yet? What's he doing , pushing his truck?Hope you get it today MB!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> No UPS yet? What's he doing , pushing his truck?Hope you get it today MB!


 
yep, still no UPS here!
I hope he makes it before DH.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> yep, still no UPS here!
> I hope he makes it before DH.


My UPS doesn't come past 6:30 PM , except maybe once around Christmas it was after 8pm
Hope he gets there before your DH! I think they like to torture us!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> My UPS doesn't come past 6:30 PM , except maybe once around Christmas it was after 8pm
> Hope he gets there before your DH! I think they like to torture us!




Finally he decided top stop!
On quick inspection both bags look ok. Ill post pics after I am done with dinner time.


----------



## gm2amm

elbgrl said:


> Finally!  Zip zip is here!  Check out this poor box
> 
> View attachment 3214025
> 
> 
> The bag fortunately was perfect, and she's already loaded up!  Perfect shade of red - all she needs is a Christmas do dad!
> 
> View attachment 3214026


Seeing the condition of that box would have sent my blood pressure soaring or given me a heart attack! How do they even justify delivering something in that condition? So glad the bag was unscathed! She's beautiful and just perfect for this time of year! Hope you enjoy your new lady!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I THINK my Alto is coming today from ILD, but Fedex hasn't updated the Smart Post status...ugh.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Well...just got through my tracking numbers. It seems that while I am on a business trip for the next 3 days I will have more than to many bags arriving. My DH is going to question what "really is happening" and I will respond...I order them to see what I like but all but 1 are going back. Coming from the wife who is the sole provider and from the DH that is a stay at home dad. It's just easier to deal with the responses! Plus I am a little micromanaging with his spending! LOL!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> I THINK my Alto is coming today from ILD, but Fedex hasn't updated the Smart Post status...ugh.



Sigh.  The postman has come and gone; no Alto.   Have I mentioned that I HATE "Smart" Post with a passion???    That dang package has been in Houston since last FRIDAY, and still not moved to the post office.   Thanks, Fedex!!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Sigh.  The postman has come and gone; no Alto.   Have I mentioned that I HATE "Smart" Post with a passion???    That dang package has been in Houston since last FRIDAY, and still not moved to the post office.   Thanks, Fedex!!



Oh girl, trust me, I Feel Your Pain!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Finally!  Zip zip is here!  Check out this poor box
> 
> View attachment 3214025
> 
> 
> The bag fortunately was perfect, and she's already loaded up!  Perfect shade of red - all she needs is a Christmas do dad!
> 
> View attachment 3214026




Oh she's so pretty! RN's beauty had a twin! I'm so glad that box dos it's job and protected that pretty little bag within an inch of its life! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Sigh.  The postman has come and gone; no Alto.   Have I mentioned that I HATE "Smart" Post with a passion???    That dang package has been in Houston since last FRIDAY, and still not moved to the post office.   Thanks, Fedex!!




No good... [emoji17]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> No good... [emoji17]



I'm definitely sulky, TB.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Sigh.  The postman has come and gone; no Alto.   Have I mentioned that I HATE "Smart" Post with a passion???    That dang package has been in Houston since last FRIDAY, and still not moved to the post office.   Thanks, Fedex!!



You're so right!!  We have two Post Offices in our little town one has been around since the Pilgrims landed I'm sure and it only services one ritzy area of town.  All packages go there first with this Smart Post and sit there for several days until they can get their fingers out of their you know whats and drive the mile and 1/2 to the main P.O.!!!  Frustrating!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I have a Saffiano Zip zip in Bordeaux from the Q out for delivery today! 

I hate smart post too, and I can only imagine it is even worse at Christmas time


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> *I have a Saffiano Zip zip in Bordeaux from the Q out for delivery today! *
> 
> I hate smart post too, and I can only imagine it is even worse at Christmas time



Hi IHB!

YAY! I can't wait for her to arrive! I hope it's love!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Sigh.  The postman has come and gone; no Alto.   Have I mentioned that I HATE "Smart" Post with a passion???    That dang package has been in Houston since last FRIDAY, and still not moved to the post office.   Thanks, Fedex!!



Smart Post is an oxymoron! It's not smart or efficient.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> You're so right!!  We have two Post Offices in our little town one has been around since the Pilgrims landed I'm sure and it only services one ritzy area of town.  All packages go there first with this Smart Post and sit there for several days until they can get their fingers out of their you know whats and drive the mile and 1/2 to the main P.O.!!!  Frustrating!!!





RuedeNesle said:


> Smart Post is an oxymoron! It's not smart or efficient.



I know they are swamped this time of year, but it's still annoying.  I want to say, "just tell me where it is and I will come pick it up!"


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I have a Saffiano Zip zip in Bordeaux from the Q out for delivery today!
> 
> I hate smart post too, and I can only imagine it is even worse at Christmas time



Yippee!   I can't wait to see your new bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I know they are swamped this time of year, but it's still annoying.  I want to say, "just tell me where it is and I will come pick it up!"



I'm sure they are. And I received an email from QVC this morning. They guarantee delivery by 12/25, no extra charge on select items ordered by 12/21.  You know the QVC forum is going to blow up with the annual complaints of missed deliveries. And if just about every online store has a similar guarantee there's bond to be issues.

One year my DH worked for UPS during the holiday loading trucks.  He said it was the hardest money he ever earned!  He couldn't believe how many trucks and packages went through his facility just during his shift alone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sure they are. And I received an email from QVC this morning. They guarantee delivery by 12/25, no extra charge on select items ordered by 12/21.  You know the QVC forum is going to blow up with the annual complaints of missed deliveries. And if just about every online store has a similar guarantee there's bond to be issues.
> 
> One year my DH worked for UPS during the holiday loading trucks.  He said it was the hardest money he ever earned!  He couldn't believe how many trucks and packages went through his facility just during his shift alone!



When I see those documentaries about package handling I'm amazed that anything gets to us.     Even the QVC package handling distribution is unbelievable.  I read a blog of a couple who work Amazon seasonally and apparently that is a grueling job, too.  I guess I need to be more patient as I sit here with my feet up, drinking coffee!


----------



## joce01

No Dooney packages for me this time around, but I'm awaiting on 2 shirts as a last minute gift from Target. I'm slightly sad because they were backup presents since I forgot to change my shipping address from an order with Kohl's and I can't change the address with UPS or Kohl's. And I don't have any hope that the person receiving it will be honest and say that I don't live there anymore. Oh well.


----------



## MaryBel

joce01 said:


> No Dooney packages for me this time around, but I'm awaiting on 2 shirts as a last minute gift from Target. I'm slightly sad because they were backup presents since I forgot to change my shipping address from an order with Kohl's and I can't change the address with UPS or Kohl's. And I don't have any hope that the person receiving it will be honest and say that I don't live there anymore. Oh well.




Wouldn't Kohls be a able to recall the package?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

My zip zip arrived in perfect condition, I will share in the other thread ...


----------



## joce01

MaryBel said:


> Wouldn't Kohls be a able to recall the package?



I called two different times and chatted online, they all said they can't.


----------



## MaryBel

joce01 said:


> I called two different times and chatted online, they all said they can't.




I'd call one more time and request to speak with a supervisor. Tell them that UPS told you that only they can request the change or recall.


----------



## AnotherPurse

joce01 said:


> No Dooney packages for me this time around, but I'm awaiting on 2 shirts as a last minute gift from Target. I'm slightly sad because they were backup presents since I forgot to change my shipping address from an order with Kohl's and I can't change the address with UPS or Kohl's. And I don't have any hope that the person receiving it will be honest and say that I don't live there anymore. Oh well.







MiaBorsa said:


> When I see those documentaries about package handling I'm amazed that anything gets to us.     Even the QVC package handling distribution is unbelievable.  I read a blog of a couple who work Amazon seasonally and apparently that is a grueling job, too.  I guess I need to be more patient as I sit here with my feet up, drinking coffee!







RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sure they are. And I received an email from QVC this morning. They guarantee delivery by 12/25, no extra charge on select items ordered by 12/21.  You know the QVC forum is going to blow up with the annual complaints of missed deliveries. And if just about every online store has a similar guarantee there's bond to be issues.
> 
> One year my DH worked for UPS during the holiday loading trucks.  He said it was the hardest money he ever earned!  He couldn't believe how many trucks and packages went through his facility just during his shift alone!







RuedeNesle said:


> Smart Post is an oxymoron! It's not smart or efficient.







Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I have a Saffiano Zip zip in Bordeaux from the Q out for delivery today!
> 
> I hate smart post too, and I can only imagine it is even worse at Christmas time




Smart post is awful and I haunted my post office because of it. It sent me a message that said my package was delivered. Nope it was delivered to the FedEx in my area not my house. For two days I kept harassing the post office. Finally called the company after I got an updated delivery that said a new date and then had to apologize to the post office. Thank goodness they know me well. It was an American Girl doll - swearing up and down that someone stole my girls doll! LOL. Then it come on Sunday not Tuesday by the Post office. Yes, Sunday! What?!???  At least it arrived.  Crossing my fingers for us all!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I just read on Ilovedooney.com if you place your order by 12/17 before midnight, they will guarantee delivery before Christmas! I ordered a small coin purse from them over the weekend and got it yesterday! Happy shopping!


----------



## cutesheeps

^Wow, that was fast! =)

Well, my Sutton zip zip was shipped out from QVC yesterday. That shipped as fast as my Montecito Serena, and I paid expedited for that...(idk why, impatient I guess hah). Meanwhile my 12DoD bag is still...somewhere. I've emailed and awaiting a reply. If I don't get one in a timely manner I guess I'll suck it up and call. ^^;


----------



## LifeIsDucky

cutesheeps said:


> ^Wow, that was fast! =)
> 
> Well, my Sutton zip zip was shipped out from QVC yesterday. That shipped as fast as my Montecito Serena, and I paid expedited for that...(idk why, impatient I guess hah). Meanwhile my 12DoD bag is still...somewhere. I've emailed and awaiting a reply. If I don't get one in a timely manner I guess I'll suck it up and call. ^^;


Don't wait for an email reply from Dooney.  I sent them an email on 12/7 and still have not gotten a reply.  I already received the bag and refused the package yesterday.  I would call. I can't call them because I work during their customer service hours.  I spent four fifteen minute breaks and a thirty minute lunch break on hold and completely gave up.  Oh, and no customer service on the weekends doesn't help either.  Good luck!  I hope you get an answer...or your 12DOD bag soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Don't wait for an email reply from Dooney.  I sent them an email on 12/7 and still have not gotten a reply.  I already received the bag and refused the package yesterday.  I would call. I can't call them because I work during their customer service hours.  I spent four fifteen minute breaks and a thirty minute lunch break on hold and completely gave up.  Oh, and no customer service on the weekends doesn't help either.  Good luck!  I hope you get an answer...or your 12DOD bag soon.



Dooney's customer service is worse than Smart Post.     Sorry you didn't get a response; I know that's infuriating.


----------



## cutesheeps

LifeIsDucky said:


> Don't wait for an email reply from Dooney.  I sent them an email on 12/7 and still have not gotten a reply.  I already received the bag and refused the package yesterday.  I would call. I can't call them because I work during their customer service hours.  I spent four fifteen minute breaks and a thirty minute lunch break on hold and completely gave up.  Oh, and no customer service on the weekends doesn't help either.  Good luck!  I hope you get an answer...or your 12DOD bag soon.



Oh poo, then! :/ I'm also sorry you never got a reply, but quite thankful for the heads up! I don't think I can even make it to the "on hold" part. I just called and the machine said they can't accept my call!  What is up with them....extend your customer service hours, hire more reps or open up the weekends...they must know they are going to get high volume callers during the holidays!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cutesheeps said:


> Oh poo, then! :/ I'm also sorry you never got a reply, but quite thankful for the heads up! I don't think I can even make it to the "on hold" part. *I just called and the machine said they can't accept my call!*  What is up with them....extend your customer service hours, hire more reps or open up the weekends...they must know they are going to get high volume callers during the holidays!



OMG, that really takes the cake.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> When I see those documentaries about package handling I'm amazed that anything gets to us.     Even the QVC package handling distribution is unbelievable.  I read a blog of a couple who work Amazon seasonally and apparently that is a grueling job, too.  I guess I need to be more patient as I sit here with my feet up, drinking coffee!




Lol!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

cutesheeps said:


> Oh poo, then! :/ I'm also sorry you never got a reply, but quite thankful for the heads up! I don't think I can even make it to the "on hold" part. I just called and the machine said they can't accept my call!  What is up with them....extend your customer service hours, hire more reps or open up the weekends...they must know they are going to get high volume callers during the holidays!


I had a day of vacation today.  So...I called.  I was on hold for over 30 minutes when my call was disconnected.  I tried to call several times over the next hour and got the " too busy we can't take your call" reply.  I finally got back into the hold cycle and ended up in the wrong queue but he (yes, a he) transferred me to someone who could help.  She wasn't pleasant but got the job done.  Merry Christmas to me.  And I spent the rest of the day thinking the same thing you did.  Everyone hires extra help around the holidays and extends their hours.  What's up?


----------



## joce01

MaryBel said:


> I'd call one more time and request to speak with a supervisor. Tell them that UPS told you that only they can request the change or recall.



I took your suggestion about asking for a supervisor, but they still couldn't do anything. But I did call UPS and they offered to have it go to their UPS Hub and I could pick it up with a license with my old address on that, but I cut that up after I got my new one 5 months ago. BUT! I was fiddling with the UPS app and it let me change the address for one of my packages so hopefully it takes the change and I'll receive at least one package.


----------



## MaryBel

joce01 said:


> I took your suggestion about asking for a supervisor, but they still couldn't do anything. But I did call UPS and they offered to have it go to their UPS Hub and I could pick it up with a license with my old address on that, but I cut that up after I got my new one 5 months ago. BUT! I was fiddling with the UPS app and it let me change the address for one of my packages so hopefully it takes the change and I'll receive at least one package.


 
Do you have any document from your last address, like a bank statement or utility bill, maybe they accept that to let you pick up the other package, or did you do a change of address with USPS? Maybe taking the form where the old address is being changed to the new address?


Or call UPS and explain that you don't have the old DL anymore and see what doc they will take. Hope you get your packages!


----------



## cutesheeps

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, that really takes the cake.



Doesn't it? XD



LifeIsDucky said:


> I had a day of vacation today.  So...I called.  I was on hold for over 30 minutes when my call was disconnected.  I tried to call several times over the next hour and got the " too busy we can't take your call" reply.  I finally got back into the hold cycle and ended up in the wrong queue but he (yes, a he) transferred me to someone who could help.  She wasn't pleasant but got the job done.  Merry Christmas to me.  And I spent the rest of the day thinking the same thing you did.  Everyone hires extra help around the holidays and extends their hours.  What's up?



Man that's nuts. I'm glad you made it through to someone, pleasant or no! Yeah, it makes no sense honestly. :/

I guess I've gotten lucky, though. Both my 12DoD and my QVC bags showed up today! Props to QVC because this one wasn't supposed to come until Monday. Eh...to DB, as I bet if I log in to my account it'll still say "being processed." -__- I think I'll post in the reveal thread once I get around to photographing them.


----------



## joce01

MaryBel said:


> Do you have any document from your last address, like a bank statement or utility bill, maybe they accept that to let you pick up the other package, or did you do a change of address with USPS? Maybe taking the form where the old address is being changed to the new address?
> 
> 
> Or call UPS and explain that you don't have the old DL anymore and see what doc they will take. Hope you get your packages!



I asked if it could be because I did have a bill with the old address but it would have to be the driver's license. At least I'm getting one package and didn't spend too much on it, at least it's not a Dooney coming


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm happy to report my M Kors Bedford satchel is in good condition and is a keeper.  I expected the merlot to be a little brighter,  but it's a nice wine color,  so I'm good with it.   And surprise... my Grey Dooney Sabrina from .com arrived today.  It was not in original factory wrap,  but had been rewrapped.   However,  I looked the bag over and it seems perfect,  so I'm a happy camper.  I think that bag came in 2 days!!!!   I know I don't live far from the warehouse (within 100 miles),  but they usually take longer than that just to process the order.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm happy to report my M Kors Bedford satchel is in good condition and is a keeper.  I expected the merlot to be a little brighter,  but it's a nice wine color,  so I'm good with it.   And surprise... my Grey Dooney Sabrina from .com arrived today.  It was not in original factory wrap,  but had been rewrapped.   However,  I looked the bag over and it seems perfect,  so I'm a happy camper.  I think that bag came in 2 days!!!!   I know I don't live far from the warehouse (within 100 miles),  but they usually take longer than that just to process the order.



I'm glad you got two winners, LJ!    As for the Sabrina, it has been my experience that the Altos/Italian bags are never "factory wrapped" like the other lines.  They typically come with a little bit of stuffing but no wrapping on handles, etc.  Then they are inside the blue dust bag, then in a plastic bag.  I was taken aback the first time I bought a "higher end" Dooney that came without any handle wrap or other protection and I assumed I got a return.  Subsequent purchases all came the exact same way, though.  

 I'm always disappointed that there are no key leashes in most of them, either.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I agree.  Dooney needs to upgrade the inside pocket design on the Altos and add key leashes too.  For the high end line,  the inside leaves a lot to be desired.... including the fact that none of the inside pockets are leather trimmed.  I don't understand the trade-offs they are making.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

cutesheeps said:


> Doesn't it? XD
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's nuts. I'm glad you made it through to someone, pleasant or no! Yeah, it makes no sense honestly. :/
> 
> I guess I've gotten lucky, though. Both my 12DoD and my QVC bags showed up today! Props to QVC because this one wasn't supposed to come until Monday. Eh...to DB, as I bet if I log in to my account it'll still say "being processed." -__- I think I'll post in the reveal thread once I get around to photographing them.


Yea!  I'm glad you got your bags so fast.  That is awesome!  I haven't decided yet if I like getting all my packages on the same day or not.  I like to keep the mystery, suspense, and excitement going.  I have done extensive training and now when I get multiples, I open one a day so I can savor each one.  

I would love to see your new acquisitions!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Life:*  what great self control you have.   I need to open each package to be sure my treasures are safe and in good condition.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm happy to report my M Kors Bedford satchel is in good condition and is a keeper.  I expected the merlot to be a little brighter,  but it's a nice wine color,  so I'm good with it.   And surprise... my Grey Dooney Sabrina from .com arrived today.  It was not in original factory wrap,  but had been rewrapped.   However,  I looked the bag over and it seems perfect,  so I'm a happy camper.  I think that bag came in 2 days!!!!   I know I don't live far from the warehouse (within 100 miles),  but they usually take longer than that just to process the order.




Glad your beauties arrived safely. The Bedford is a gorgeous bag. If I were to get a MK, that would be it. Love the shape. 

And I bet Sabrina is beautiful in Grey.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  thanks.   One more on the way from Macy's.... the navy Riley.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm happy to report my M Kors Bedford satchel is in good condition and is a keeper.  I expected the merlot to be a little brighter,  but it's a nice wine color,  so I'm good with it.   And surprise... my Grey Dooney Sabrina from .com arrived today.  It was not in original factory wrap,  but had been rewrapped.   However,  I looked the bag over and it seems perfect,  so I'm a happy camper.  I think that bag came in 2 days!!!!   I know I don't live far from the warehouse (within 100 miles),  but they usually take longer than that just to process the order.


Hey LJ, how excited you must be. Both bags sound lovely. Nice way to end the year. Do let us know if you hear and see any new goodies at the boutique.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  will do.   I plan to call the retail boutique the day after Christmas to get the info on the sale.... dates and what's included.  Since Alex and Maria have left the store, no one calls me anymore.   But I'm sure when I go in I'll still get great service and they will happily take my credit card.


----------



## reginatina

I placed an order from ilovedooney last week. Doubt it will come before Christmas since I ordered on the 18th. Waiting on:

Saffiano envelope card case in black
Rugby every day tote in Kelly green

Super excited for both.


----------



## AnotherPurse

reginatina said:


> I placed an order from ilovedooney last week. Doubt it will come before Christmas since I ordered on the 18th. Waiting on:
> 
> Saffiano envelope card case in black
> Rugby every day tote in Kelly green
> 
> Super excited for both.




I would love to have your opinion on the rugby tote when you receive it. I had it in my cart several times and backed out of it!


----------



## reginatina

AnotherPurse said:


> I would love to have your opinion on the rugby tote when you receive it. I had it in my cart several times and backed out of it!



AP, I'll definitely let you know. There are two sizes and I got the smaller one. Both are on sale, and very reasonably priced. I'm hoping the one I got is a good size. The large one looks massive. I'll take pictures and pack it with what I intend to use it for.


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> I placed an order from ilovedooney last week. Doubt it will come before Christmas since I ordered on the 18th. Waiting on:
> 
> Saffiano envelope card case in black
> Rugby every day tote in Kelly green
> 
> Super excited for both.



That Rugby tote looks really cute; I like the matching wristlet, too.   Hope you get your stuff soon.

I have a lizard wallet coming from ILD and I think it will be here tomorrow.   It has been in Houston since the 18th, just lounging at the UPS hub.


----------



## reginatina

Thanks, MB. Ilovedooney is pretty good about shipping in a timely fashion. 

I saw that when I was looking at the card holders. Super chic. Hope it arrives safe and sound tomorrow. Look forward to your reveal. 

Btw, saw you on the Coach side.  Your Ace is stunning. We're fraternal bag twins. I got the green.


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Thanks, MB. Ilovedooney is pretty good about shipping in a timely fashion.
> 
> I saw that when I was looking at the card holders. Super chic. Hope it arrives safe and sound tomorrow. Look forward to your reveal.
> 
> Btw, saw you on the Coach side.  Your Ace is stunning. We're fraternal bag twins. I got the green.



I love the Ace, especially at the Macy's sale price.     I finally carried the burgundy Ace yesterday; she has been gathering dust since October!!   I love that racing green, too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  now I want an Ace too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  now I want an Ace too.



LJ, as a satchel lady you definitely "need" an Ace.  It's a fabulous bag, and I'm seeing it on sale everywhere now so you should be able to score a deal.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> I have a lizard wallet coming from ILD and I think it will be here tomorrow.   It has been in Houston since the 18th, just lounging at the UPS hub.



WHERE is the dang UPS guy?????    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I want my wallet!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> WHERE is the dang UPS guy?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my wallet!!




Haha! This always cracks me up! I hope he gets there soon.


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> I love the Ace, especially at the Macy's sale price.     I finally carried the burgundy Ace yesterday; she has been gathering dust since October!!   I love that racing green, too!


 



Since October?  Lol!  Nice.  All my Sawyers are in current rotation, so my Ace will wait until the new year.


Did you get your wallet in?  Oops!  IfI looked up one post, I would see that was a no.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Didn't realize I needed to stalk Mr. Brown today... I had this waiting at my door. My second WEN gallon shipment. Its not a Dooney but I'm just as excited. The last one lasted just about 6 months. We ran out mid last month.


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Since October?  Lol!  Nice.  All my Sawyers are in current rotation, so my Ace will wait until the new year.
> 
> 
> Did you get your wallet in?  Oops!  IfI looked up one post, I would see that was a no.



Girl, it's humilating how many "NWT" handbags are lurking in my closet.     I carried the burgundy Ace all weekend and it carries well.  I like the extra piece on the shoulder strap that makes it more comfy.  (What do they call those things???)  

Yep; finally got the wallet.  It's a winner!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Didn't realize I needed to stalk Mr. Brown today... I had this waiting at my door. My second WEN gallon shipment. Its not a Dooney but I'm just as excited. The last one lasted just about 6 months. We ran out mid last month.
> 
> View attachment 3219792



Oooo, I'll bet that smells delicious!   I have never tried WEN.  Chaz is too creepy for me to watch.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooo, I'll bet that smells delicious!   I have never tried WEN.  Chaz is too creepy for me to watch.




Yes, it smells delish. My daughter better be glad I love her, like a lot ... I could have used the $220 on a nice bag. [emoji16][emoji16]

Lol... He is a bit over the top but his products are too notch.


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Didn't realize I needed to stalk Mr. Brown today... I had this waiting at my door. My second WEN gallon shipment. Its not a Dooney but I'm just as excited. The last one lasted just about 6 months. We ran out mid last month.
> 
> View attachment 3219792




So my guess is you like this based on the reorder and the mere size!  I almost ordered this about a month ago and the reviews were so back and forth I never did!


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, it's humilating how many "NWT" handbags are lurking in my closet.     I carried the burgundy Ace all weekend and it carries well.  I like the extra piece on the shoulder strap that makes it more comfy.  (What do they call those things???)
> 
> Yep; finally got the wallet.  It's a winner!!



I probably don't have that many (last time I checked it was 6 and not including my Sawyers). I recently sold a Chanel Jumbo Flap that I had for over a year and only pulled out to admire. 
My biggest purchase to date, but in my little town, something I would never have occasion to use. Believe me I feel you. 

Congrats on the wallet. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  yes,  I need an Ace.   Please let me know if you see a great sale.  Thanks.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Out for delivery.... those words make me smile.... my MK Riley in blue is on the truck!  From the weight estimate on the UPS site I'm hoping it's in a box.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Out for delivery.... those words make me smile.... my MK Riley in blue is on the truck!  From the weight estimate on the UPS site I'm hoping it's in a box.



Yay!! Can't wait to hear about it !


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Out for delivery.... those words make me smile.... my MK Riley in blue is on the truck!  From the weight estimate on the UPS site I'm hoping it's in a box.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  yes,  I need an Ace.   Please let me know if you see a great sale.  Thanks.


 They are on sale at coach.com under SALE


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC*:  thanks.   I just went there.  I'd like a little better deal.  Hopefully after the holidays.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC*:  thanks.   I just went there.  I'd like a little better deal.  Hopefully after the holidays.



Keep your eye on the department stores, LJ.  You know the after-Christmas sales are going to be wild.  

Did you get your Bedford Satchel from Macy's?  (Sorry if you already said; my memory is like swiss cheese.)    I ordered a Bedford in taupe w/silver hardware from MK's website sale and it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  yes I got the MK Bedford satchel from Macy's in merlot.   I carried it yesterday.   It's a little smaller than I thought from the measurements on the Macy's site.... the base is a little narrower.  But it was more than big enough for all my stuff, plus a paperback book.  It's not quite as roomy as the large Riley,  because the top folds over down the sides on the Bedford.   But I like the style of the Bedford and the belting and metal detail.... just enough for interest,  but not over done.   I hope your like your Bedford when it arrives.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  yes I got the MK Bedford satchel from Macy's in merlot.   I carried it yesterday.   It's a little smaller than I thought from the measurements on the Macy's site.... the base is a little narrower.  But it was more than big enough for all my stuff, plus a paperback book.  It's not quite as roomy as the large Riley,  because the top folds over down the sides on the Bedford.   But I like the style of the Bedford and the belting and metal detail.... just enough for interest,  but not over done.   I hope your like your Bedford when it arrives.



That sounds like a good size for me, LJ.   Now I'm excited to get it!    I'm glad you like your new bag.  Isn't the merlot a gorgeous color?   

A couple of years ago I bought the Bedford Bowling Satchel in vanilla and in navy.  I ended up giving them to my daughters, but now this smaller satchel has caught my eye.   Here is the "Bowling satchel"...  it is a slightly taller silhouette.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  the Bowling satchel is beautiful.   I hope your daughters are enjoying them.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  yes I got the MK Bedford satchel from Macy's in merlot.   I carried it yesterday.   It's a little smaller than I thought from the measurements on the Macy's site.... the base is a little narrower.  But it was more than big enough for all my stuff, plus a paperback book.  It's not quite as roomy as the large Riley,  because the top folds over down the sides on the Bedford.   But I like the style of the Bedford and the belting and metal detail.... just enough for interest,  but not over done.   I hope your like your Bedford when it arrives.




The Merlot sounds gorgeous! 



MiaBorsa said:


> That sounds like a good size for me, LJ.   Now I'm excited to get it!    I'm glad you like your new bag.  Isn't the merlot a gorgeous color?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought the Bedford Bowling Satchel in vanilla and in navy.  I ended up giving them to my daughters, but now this smaller satchel has caught my eye.   Here is the "Bowling satchel"...  it is a slightly taller silhouette.




Pretty little navy bag. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  the Bowling satchel is beautiful.   I hope your daughters are enjoying them.



Thanks, LJ.   Last weekend our youngest was carrying "my" t'moro Stanwich satchel.  The poor bag looked like it had been rode hard and put up wet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty little navy bag. [emoji4]


Well...it used to be.      No telling what it looks like now.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Well, my desert Barlow finally arrived! After much anticipation and frustration waiting for her! I opened the box and she was wrapped up nicely, but upon closer inspection I noticed tiny pin dark brown micro dots randomly on my bag, they almost looked like tiny brown freckles! I tried conditioning them out, but no luck. They are small, but when I showed Hubby, he agreed they didn't look right! ;(
I don't think I can go through with ordering another one and waiting again! I also wasn't as crazy in love with the color as I thought I would be. I already boxed her up and she's waiting by my door to be returned! Just going to enjoy my Croco Barlow!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Well, my desert Barlow finally arrived! After much anticipation and frustration waiting for her! I opened the box and she was wrapped up nicely, but upon closer inspection I noticed tiny pin dark brown micro dots randomly on my bag, they almost looked like tiny brown freckles! I tried conditioning them out, but no luck. They are small, but when I showed Hubby, he agreed they didn't look right! ;(
> I don't think I can go through with ordering another one and waiting again! I also wasn't as crazy in love with the color as I thought I would be. I already boxed her up and she's waiting by my door to be returned! Just going to enjoy my Croco Barlow!




Oh I am sorry to hear that. You know, as much as it stinks to have to send a bag back after the excitement of getting it feels often like a bit of relief when I think about the money coming back. They make them everyday. You can try again some other time. And this is what I try to tell myself every day! [emoji51]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear that. You know, as much as it stinks to have to send a bag back after the excitement of getting it feels often like a bit of relief when I think about the money coming back. They make them everyday. You can try again some other time. And this is what I try to tell myself every day! [emoji51]


Thanks AP! It's all good! I'm loving my Croco Barlow and I've decided to keep my cute little letter carrier!
Now I'm keeping my eye out for an Oyster bitsy bag in pebbled leather! I am still a small bag girl at heart!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well...it used to be.      No telling what it looks like now.




Rotflmao!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Well, my desert Barlow finally arrived! After much anticipation and frustration waiting for her! I opened the box and she was wrapped up nicely, but upon closer inspection I noticed tiny pin dark brown micro dots randomly on my bag, they almost looked like tiny brown freckles! I tried conditioning them out, but no luck. They are small, but when I showed Hubby, he agreed they didn't look right! ;(
> I don't think I can go through with ordering another one and waiting again! I also wasn't as crazy in love with the color as I thought I would be. I already boxed her up and she's waiting by my door to be returned! Just going to enjoy my Croco Barlow!




Im sorry [emoji17] it really stinks they would send out a bag like that.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, LJ.   Last weekend our youngest was carrying "my" t'moro Stanwich satchel.  The poor bag looked like it had been rode hard and put up wet.




Oh no.... That would be hard to take. [emoji15]


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm going to have a late Christmas present. My nubuck Buckley is scheduled to deliver on Saturday.  [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Well, my desert Barlow finally arrived! After much anticipation and frustration waiting for her! I opened the box and she was wrapped up nicely, but upon closer inspection I noticed tiny pin dark brown micro dots randomly on my bag, they almost looked like tiny brown freckles! I tried conditioning them out, but no luck. They are small, but when I showed Hubby, he agreed they didn't look right! ;(
> I don't think I can go through with ordering another one and waiting again! I also wasn't as crazy in love with the color as I thought I would be. I already boxed her up and she's waiting by my door to be returned! Just going to enjoy my Croco Barlow!



What a letdown after all the waiting!!   Sorry, TMP!    And who wouldn't enjoy that croco?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no.... That would be hard to take. [emoji15]



Nah, it doesn't bother me to see those tassels as frazzled as Pippy Longstocking's hair.      At least the bag is seeing the world!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm going to have a late Christmas present. My nubuck Buckley is scheduled to deliver on Saturday.  [emoji4]



   Yay!   I have two bags and a pair of MK mocs coming today; they will probably be boxed up to go back tomorrow.      Hope your Buckley is a winner, TB.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> What a letdown after all the waiting!!   Sorry, TMP!    And who wouldn't enjoy that croco?


To make myself feel better, I treated myself to the Saffiano "Bordeaux beauty" zip zip at an awesome deal from ilovedooney! Finger crossed she arrives in good shape! Hope I get her by New Years!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I'm going to have a late Christmas present. My nubuck Buckley is scheduled to deliver on Saturday.  [emoji4]


Yay! Merry Christmas! Hope she's in perfect shape! Twins on the Bordeaux zip zip from IloveDooney, I couldn't resist either! My first zip zip and my first Bordeaux! I Always drool when I see some of your Bordeaux bags TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Nah, it doesn't bother me to see those tassels as frazzled as Pippy Longstocking's hair.      At least the bag is seeing the world!




[emoji23]



MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   I have two bags and a pair of MK mocs coming today; they will probably be boxed up to go back tomorrow.      Hope your Buckley is a winner, TB.




Oh no... Hopefully not. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Yay! Merry Christmas! Hope she's in perfect shape! Twins on the Bordeaux zip zip from IloveDooney, I couldn't resist either! My first zip zip and my first Bordeaux! I Always drool when I see some of your Bordeaux bags TB!




Thanks TMP!  I can't help myself when it comes to that color I guess. [emoji57]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no... Hopefully not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TMP!  I can't help myself when it comes to that color I guess. [emoji57]


I can see why though! It's a great color, that I feel is a neutral! I have quite a few sweaters and tops in this color! I am definitely drawn to it to!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bordeaux zip zip in saffiano is a beauty.   And saffiano leather handbags are usually in great condition.  Good luck to everyone who ordered one.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Bordeaux zip zip in saffiano is a beauty.   And saffiano leather handbags are usually in great condition.  Good luck to everyone who ordered one.




Thanks LJ!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   I have two bags and a pair of MK mocs coming today; they will probably be boxed up to go back tomorrow.      Hope your Buckley is a winner, TB.


Hope your goodies are all keepers!  ps...I love Mocs, don't have any MK though only Minetonkas


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I'm going to have a late Christmas present. My nubuck Buckley is scheduled to deliver on Saturday.  [emoji4]


Gotta love a little extended Christmas cheer!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Gotta love a little extended Christmas cheer!




[emoji4][emoji319]&#9731;  Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Only delivery I'm expecting now is the tax software so I can begin to get organized for tax prep.  It won't matter to me if it takes a few weeks to get here.


----------



## reginatina

AnotherPurse said:


> I would love to have your opinion on the rugby tote when you receive it. I had it in my cart several times and backed out of it!



AP, I'm about to post my rugby tote in the mini reveal thread, but I just wanted to give you my initial opinion. It's small...smaller than I expected and doesn't fit what I need it to. It is super cute though and I'll use it for travel and throw my books, iPad, a sweater and my Sawyer in there. Here's a pic of it with my iPad, Sawyer and a small lunch bag.


----------



## AnotherPurse

reginatina said:


> AP, I'm about to post my rugby tote in the mini reveal thread, but I just wanted to give you my initial opinion. It's small...smaller than I expected and doesn't fit what I need it to. It is super cute though and I'll use it for travel and throw my books, iPad, a sweater and my Sawyer in there. Here's a pic of it with my iPad, Sawyer and a small lunch bag.




Thank you so much!!!! I was looking to use it like a gym bag but this stuff does look tight in your photo. The good thing is we can always find something to use it for, right!  Thanks and she is super cute!


----------



## reginatina

AnotherPurse said:


> Thank you so much!!!! I was looking to use it like a gym bag but this stuff does look tight in your photo. The good thing is we can always find something to use it for, right!  Thanks and she is super cute!



You're welcome. I did put my gym shoes in there, and I had little room for much else.  I'll use it for days I don't have to lug too much around to work.


----------



## MrsKC

Well I called Dooney today about my city croco. Tuesday is when I received my shipping conf, but the tracking link didn't work. They said it was delivered Tuesday --same day I received the email about shipping.  Geez.....
Anyway,  not going to my son's till next week,  so I will get it then. After waiting 6 weeks I hope she is a keeper  .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well I called Dooney today about my city croco. Tuesday is when I received my shipping conf, but the tracking link didn't work. They said it was delivered Tuesday --same day I received the email about shipping.  Geez.....
> Anyway,  not going to my son's till next week,  so I will get it then. After waiting 6 weeks I hope she is a keeper  .



Good grief.   Did you call your son to verify that the package was received?   I can't wait to see her, KC!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Good grief.   Did you call your son to verify that the package was received?   I can't wait to see her, KC!



Yes it's there. He didn't let me know as on Tuesday they had been without power for 24 hrs due to the storm, had water in the basement,  and had to stay somewhere else due to the baby.  So, I can see how it slipped his mind. But he let me know today it is there.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Waiting on my Bordeaux $119 saffron zip zip from ILD and a Navy two pocket satchel that was that clearance $219 from the Q . also I finally caved and ordered my first Lock Logo in Bordeaux from the Q ... all of those are en route and with my luck they will be delivered* on the same day when my husband is home* 

Also I am still waiting on one of my 12 days purchases, a Kendall drawstring in the beautiful Amber color, been on pre order since the day I ordered it ...

My Olive Verona Cristina is here and she's gorgeous, Ill take photos when they are all home


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Waiting on my Bordeaux $119 saffron zip zip from ILD and a Navy two pocket satchel that was that clearance $219 from the Q . also I finally caved and ordered my first Lock Logo in Bordeaux from the Q ... all of those are en route and with my luck they will be delivered* on the same day when my husband is home*
> 
> Also I am still waiting on one of my 12 days purchases, a Kendall drawstring in the beautiful Amber color, been on pre order since the day I ordered it ...
> 
> My Olive Verona Cristina is here and she's gorgeous, Ill take photos when they are all home



Oh girl , I hope they don't all come when your DH is home (yes panic), can't wait to see your goodies.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Waiting on my Bordeaux $119 saffron zip zip from ILD and a Navy two pocket satchel that was that clearance $219 from the Q . also I finally caved and ordered my first Lock Logo in Bordeaux from the Q ... all of those are en route and with my luck they will be delivered* on the same day when my husband is home*
> 
> Also I am still waiting on one of my 12 days purchases, a Kendall drawstring in the beautiful Amber color, been on pre order since the day I ordered it ...
> 
> My Olive Verona Cristina is here and she's gorgeous, Ill take photos when they are all home



Wow, what a haul!!      I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Yes it's there. He didn't let me know as on Tuesday they had been without power for 24 hrs due to the storm, had water in the basement,  and had to stay somewhere else due to the baby.  So, I can see how it slipped his mind. But he let me know today it is there.



I hope your son didn't have too much damage to his home, KC!   Will you retrieve your new bag today?


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope your son didn't have too much damage to his home, KC!   Will you retrieve your new bag today?



Hey girl, I am here....holding a perfect sleeping grandson . Haven't gotten to remove Ms Croco from the box. Pics to come soon! !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hey girl, I am here....holding a perfect sleeping grandson . Haven't gotten to remove Ms Croco from the box. Pics to come soon! !



How sweet!  Enjoy the day with your grandson!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope your son didn't have too much damage to his home, KC!   Will you retrieve your new bag today?



Here are a couple of quickies. The bag is stunning and the pics don't do it justice.  Will post comparisons tomorrow.  It will be late when I get home. Love,  love,  and love. ..


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> How sweet!  Enjoy the day with your grandson!



I am


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hey girl, I am here....holding a perfect sleeping grandson . Haven't gotten to remove Ms Croco from the box. Pics to come soon! !



Aw, enjoy your lap-time, Grammie!   Nothing like rocking a sweet baby.   A purse can certainly WAIT on the important stuff.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Here are a couple of quickies. The bag is stunning and the pics don't do it justice.  Will post comparisons tomorrow.  It will be late when I get home. Love,  love,  and love. ..



OMG...she's stunning!!   I'm so glad she was worth the wait, KC.   How do you like the size?   I found the small Barlow is perfect for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Here are a couple of quickies. The bag is stunning and the pics don't do it justice.  Will post comparisons tomorrow.  It will be late when I get home. Love,  love,  and love. ..



 She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Hey girl, I am here....holding a perfect sleeping grandson . Haven't gotten to remove Ms Croco from the box. Pics to come soon! !


Hope all is well with your son! ah, sleeping babies are the best!  enjoy the little one! Can't wait to see your comparison pics of the two crocos! Your quick pics look awesome!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I'm waiting for my UPS guy to deliver my Bordeaux zip zip from ILD! He usually doesn't get here till around 6:30pm! I can't wear it till my birthday, but I can stare at it all I want!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> How sweet!  Enjoy the day with your grandson!





MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, enjoy your lap-time, Grammie!   Nothing like rocking a sweet baby.   A purse can certainly WAIT on the important stuff.





MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...she's stunning!!   I'm so glad she was worth the wait, KC.   How do you like the size?   I found the small Barlow is perfect for me.





RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! Congrats!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Hope all is well with your son! ah, sleeping babies are the best!  enjoy the little one! Can't wait to see your comparison pics of the two crocos! Your quick pics look awesome!



Thanks girls, it was a wonderful day. I read him to sleep twice, they tell me I am the only one who can do that. He will be one on the 11th. So, I will get to see him again on Sunday for his birthday party.,
Grammy is exhausted and I will post pics for you tomorrow.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Thanks girls, it was a wonderful day. I read him to sleep twice, they tell me I am the only one who can do that. He will be one on the 11th. So, I will get to see him again on Sunday for his birthday party.,
> Grammy is exhausted and I will post pics for you tomorrow.


Thanks Grammy! Have a great night!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Here are a couple of quickies. The bag is stunning and the pics don't do it justice.  Will post comparisons tomorrow.  It will be late when I get home. Love,  love,  and love. ..


Oooo, can't wait to see more KC. Looks lovely!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Still no zip zip! Snail mail changed its delivery date to "pending "! How convenient for them! It's somewhere in PA! Oh well! Hopefully I'll get her sometime this week!


----------



## Julie Ann

I have a marine Buckley coming this week. A natural logo lock, and then next week a Gretta zip zip in brown tmorrow. I know I keep saying I'm done for awhile. But...I'm done for a LONG while )


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thatsmypurse said:


> Still no zip zip! Snail mail changed its delivery date to "pending "! How convenient for them! It's somewhere in PA! Oh well! Hopefully I'll get her sometime this week!


Mine is not here either, fed ex to smart post ... UGH  ...   and my others are still out there  just waiting to come home ... I don't think I have every had to wait this long for bags before. 

Hopefully we will both have out bordeaux ZIPS by tomorrow, I am losing patience


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Julie Ann said:


> I have a marine Buckley coming this week. A natural logo lock, and then next week a Gretta zip zip in brown tmorrow. I know I keep saying I'm done for awhile. But...I'm done for a LONG while )


Those are some nice choices!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Julie Ann said:


> I have a marine Buckley coming this week. A natural logo lock, and then next week a Gretta zip zip in brown tmorrow. I know I keep saying I'm done for awhile. But...I'm done for a LONG while )


Nice.....where did you find the Marine Buckley?


----------



## Julie Ann

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice.....whenre did you find the Marine Buckley?


On Facebook I'm in a group called Dawns deals on dooneys. I had made a post that I was looking for one. Found a girl who had been wanting to sell hers bc of the weight. Been talking about it for a month. I had a couple things I was selling, and was waiting for those to go through. She was nice enough to wait for me. ) now it's officially on its way LOL!! The pictures she sent look great! Very smooth!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Still no zip zip! Snail mail changed its delivery date to "pending "! How convenient for them! It's somewhere in PA! Oh well! Hopefully I'll get her sometime this week!





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Mine is not here either, fed ex to smart post ... UGH  ...   and my others are still out there  just waiting to come home ... I don't think I have every had to wait this long for bags before.
> 
> Hopefully we will both have out bordeaux ZIPS by tomorrow, I am losing patience



Ugh, so frustrating.  I hope y'all get your zip zips tomorrow.   Stupid Fedex.   I think my Amazon croco crossbody is coming tomorrow from ILD but not holding my breath.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Mine is not here either, fed ex to smart post ... UGH  ...   and my others are still out there  just waiting to come home ... I don't think I have every had to wait this long for bags before.
> 
> Hopefully we will both have out bordeaux ZIPS by tomorrow, I am losing patience


My dumb post just updated and said it will be here Wed! It's in a town 20 minutes from my house!seriously? Maybe it will show up tomorrow ! Stranger things have happened! Lol! Hope you get yours tomorrow and hope its a good one ,


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, so frustrating.  I hope y'all get your zip zips tomorrow.   Stupid Fedex.   I think my Amazon croco crossbody is coming tomorrow from ILD but not holding my breath.


Thanks! Hope you get yours to roo too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> I have a marine Buckley coming this week. A natural logo lock, and then next week a Gretta zip zip in brown tmorrow. I know I keep saying I'm done for awhile. But...I'm done for a LONG while )


Can't wait to see her! Congrats! That's a beautiful bag!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'm waiting for my UPS guy to deliver my Bordeaux zip zip from ILD! He usually doesn't get here till around 6:30pm! I can't wear it till my birthday, but I can stare at it all I want!




I had to laugh. I am waiting for mine and it's been to 6 different states so far. My bag has traveled more than me this year! Someday...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> My dumb post just updated and said it will be here Wed! It's in a town 20 minutes from my house!seriously? Maybe it will show up tomorrow ! Stranger things have happened! Lol! Hope you get yours tomorrow and hope its a good one ,



My ILD package has been 10 miles from my house since last FRIDAY.      It says out for delivery today, though.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> I had to laugh. I am waiting for mine and it's been to 6 different states so far. My bag has traveled more than me this year! Someday...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> My ILD package has been 10 miles from my house since last FRIDAY.      It says out for delivery today, though.


Hope she gets here today!


----------



## Twoboyz

Well, after 9 day trek across country, only to overshoot my house and go to Wisconsin and back here....my Bordeaux zip zip from ILD should be arriving today.  I'm excited. [emoji3]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well, after 9 day trek across country, only to overshoot my house and go to Wisconsin and back here....my Bordeaux zip zip from ILD should be arriving today.  I'm excited. [emoji3]



YAY! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Well, after 9 day trek across country, only to overshoot my house and go to Wisconsin and back here....my Bordeaux zip zip from ILD should be arriving today.  I'm excited. [emoji3]



Oh, yay!   The bordeaux zipzips are finally beginning to arrive!!


----------



## elbgrl

Yes!  my bordeaux zip zip finally made it!  She is lovely and a keeper.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Yes!  my bordeaux zip zip finally made it!  She is lovely and a keeper.





MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, yay!   The bordeaux zipzips are finally beginning to arrive!!





RuedeNesle said:


> YAY! I can't wait to see pics!





Twoboyz said:


> Well, after 9 day trek across country, only to overshoot my house and go to Wisconsin and back here....my Bordeaux zip zip from ILD should be arriving today.  I'm excited. [emoji3]



Finally arrived! Total love! This color in Saff. Leather is AMAZING!
Looks a little indented in this pic, but it not, must be the lighting!
More pics in reveal thread!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more...the light cast a funny shadow around the dooney plate in other photo!
Sorry I Left my zipper open !  I was So excited to post pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Finally arrived! Total love! This color in Saff. Leather is AMAZING!
> Looks a little indented in this pic, but it not, must be the lighting!
> More pics in reveal thread!



  Heading to the reveal thread!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ok Ladies, I'm off to buy my Powerball ticket!  It's up to like 400 million! If I win, I might just buy out Dooney and Bourke and then as the new owner, make sure all my loyal customers (TPFER 's) receive FREE Next Day shipping for life!and a few free purses a year!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more...the light cast a funny shadow around the dooney plate in other photo!
> Sorry I Left my zipper open !  I was So excited to post pics!


Oh she is lovely!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Oh she is lovely!!!!


Thank you! I can't stop looking at her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations on the Bordeaux saffiano zip zips ladies.  Enjoy wearing them.  I love the color and the style... it's my favorite saffiano handbag.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thatsmypurse said:


> Finally arrived! Total love! This color in Saff. Leather is AMAZING!
> Looks a little indented in this pic, but it not, must be the lighting!
> More pics in reveal thread!


Gorgeous!  LOVE the color  Mine will be here tomorrow ( so Ive been told) Enjoy your new beauty!! Thanks for sharing your photo!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Gorgeous!  LOVE the color  Mine will be here tomorrow ( so Ive been told) Enjoy your new beauty!! Thanks for sharing your photo!


Thanks!  Hope your bag shows up on time! Your gonna love it!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks!  Hope your bag shows up on time! Your gonna love it!


Yep, I already had one from Q and sent it back to save $100  something dollars from ILD, so this new one will be EXTRA beautiful


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Yep, I already had one from Q and sent it back to save $100  something dollars from ILD, so this new one will be EXTRA beautiful


I know, what a great deal! They were selling them full price on the Q over the weekend and sold  out in Bordeaux . I kept saying out loud while I was watching...."ILoveDooney has them for 119!!"


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more...the light cast a funny shadow around the dooney plate in other photo!
> Sorry I Left my zipper open !  I was So excited to post pics!


I can understand your excitement TMP because it is a lovely color. Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> I can understand your excitement TMP because it is a lovely color. Enjoy!


Thanks YD!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Well, after 9 day trek across country, only to overshoot my house and go to Wisconsin and back here....my Bordeaux zip zip from ILD should be arriving today.  I'm excited. [emoji3]






Can't wait to see your reveal.  Nine days is crazy!  Mine arrived Monday and she is perfect.  The color is beautiful.  I was hesitant ordering this color but glad I took the chance, at that price, I had to.  I'm excited to take her for a spin...and figure out how to tell hubby "oh, this?  I've had it for years."  LOL


----------



## gm2amm

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more...the light cast a funny shadow around the dooney plate in other photo!
> Sorry I Left my zipper open !  I was So excited to post pics!




Gorgeous!  I received mine on Monday and it's identical to yours!  Wasn't too sure about this color but now that she's here it's  pure love!  Hope everyone who got the ILD deal enjoys these beautiful bags!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gm2amm said:


> Gorgeous!  I received mine on Monday and it's identical to yours!  Wasn't too sure about this color but now that she's here it's  pure love!  Hope everyone who got the ILD deal enjoys these beautiful bags!


Thanks! I've always been a Bordeaux/wine fan, so I knew I would love the color and the price I paid was just Icing on the Cake! Enjoy your bag too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Guess I'm back with a bang, lol!  

I managed to snag a medium Taupe Flo on ILD this week and she will arrive on Monday. I'm impatient so I paid for faster shipping. I usually go with the small Flo, but I couldn't resist the Taupe. That color has been on my wish list for awhile. 

Then I also ordered two colors of the woven drawstring bag (black and olive) from the Q. Clearance and easy pay sucked me in, lol. They should arrive on Tuesday. Again I paid for faster shipping. I hate waiting. 

And in the meantime I will visit Dillards and tjmaxx tomorrow. You know, to see what's on clearance.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Guess I'm back with a bang, lol!
> 
> I managed to snag a medium Taupe Flo on ILD this week and she will arrive on Monday. I'm impatient so I paid for faster shipping. I usually go with the small Flo, but I couldn't resist the Taupe. That color has been on my wish list for awhile.
> 
> Then I also ordered two colors of the woven drawstring bag (black and olive) from the Q. Clearance and easy pay sucked me in, lol. They should arrive on Tuesday. Again I paid for faster shipping. I hate waiting.
> 
> And in the meantime I will visit Dillards and tjmaxx tomorrow. You know, to see what's on clearance.


Hi NAC,

Can you give us the Dooney and Brahmin report at Dillard's? Curious if anything good is on sale. I am Dillard's deprived. Thank you in advance!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Guess I'm back with a bang, lol!
> 
> I managed to snag a medium Taupe Flo on ILD this week and she will arrive on Monday. I'm impatient so I paid for faster shipping. I usually go with the small Flo, but I couldn't resist the Taupe. That color has been on my wish list for awhile.
> 
> Then I also ordered two colors of the woven drawstring bag (black and olive) from the Q. Clearance and easy pay sucked me in, lol. They should arrive on Tuesday. Again I paid for faster shipping. I hate waiting.
> 
> And in the meantime I will visit Dillards and tjmaxx tomorrow. You know, to see what's on clearance.



She's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi NAC,
> 
> Can you give us the Dooney and Brahmin report at Dillard's? Curious if anything good is on sale. I am Dillard's deprived. Thank you in advance!




I sure will. I'm curious to see what's left from the big clearance sale back on New Year's Day at Dillards. I haven't been there since the last week of December. Shocker, I know!  lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

miaborsa said:


> she's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!




lol!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Guess I'm back with a bang, lol!
> 
> I managed to snag a medium Taupe Flo on ILD this week and she will arrive on Monday. I'm impatient so I paid for faster shipping. I usually go with the small Flo, but I couldn't resist the Taupe. That color has been on my wish list for awhile.
> 
> Then I also ordered two colors of the woven drawstring bag (black and olive) from the Q. Clearance and easy pay sucked me in, lol. They should arrive on Tuesday. Again I paid for faster shipping. I hate waiting.
> 
> And in the meantime I will visit Dillards and tjmaxx tomorrow. You know, to see what's on clearance.


Nice! The taupe color is so pretty and those wovens! Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Guess I'm back with a bang, lol!
> 
> I managed to snag a medium Taupe Flo on ILD this week and she will arrive on Monday. I'm impatient so I paid for faster shipping. I usually go with the small Flo, but I couldn't resist the Taupe. That color has been on my wish list for awhile.
> 
> Then I also ordered two colors of the woven drawstring bag (black and olive) from the Q. Clearance and easy pay sucked me in, lol. They should arrive on Tuesday. Again I paid for faster shipping. I hate waiting.
> 
> And in the meantime I will visit Dillards and tjmaxx tomorrow. You know, to see what's on clearance.



I can't wait to see all your goodies, NAC!   I haven't been to Dillard's in over a month, so I'll be interested to hear what you find.

Next week I expect three bags; the Speedy on Tuesday and two Dooneys (lizard zipzip and black florentine Elisa) on Wednesday.   Yippee!!


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa, you'll love your Speedy!  It's a great bag!  I have the Monogram with vachetta and the Damier Ebene.  Speedies are iconic LV!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice! The taupe color is so pretty and those wovens! Love!




I can't wait to see them all. Especially the Taupe Flo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> MiaBorsa, you'll love your Speedy!  It's a great bag!  I have the Monogram with vachetta and the Damier Ebene.  Speedies are iconic LV!



I hope so!   I have never wanted an LV before, so I don't know what got into me.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope so!   I have never wanted an LV before, so I don't know what got into me.




Uh oh, could this be the start of a whole new adventure? I can't wait to see all of them. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Uh oh, *could this be the start of a whole new adventure?* I can't wait to see all of them. [emoji4]



I'm thinking, "no."      I decided that since I had returned the Kors satchel and loafers, the Kate Spade tote, and a Coach Ace, I had money to blow...so I ordered the Speedy.   I even had a little left over!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Taupe Flo is out for delivery!  I'm off today so that means she won't show up until after 5 pm. Murphys Law, you know. 

My woven drawstrings from Q still show a status of In Process, so who knows what's up with those. I may end up calling to complain and ask for a shipping refund if they don't arrive tomorrow, which is what they showed as the EDD for that shipping price. I usually don't have shipping issues with them, but there's always a first time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Taupe Flo is out for delivery!  I'm off today so that means she won't show up until after 5 pm. Murphys Law, you know.
> 
> My woven drawstrings from Q still show a status of In Process, so who knows what's up with those. I may end up calling to complain and ask for a shipping refund if they don't arrive tomorrow, which is what they showed as the EDD for that shipping price. I usually don't have shipping issues with them, but there's always a first time.



Mornin' NAC!

I hope Flo arrives sooner than later! I can't wait to see pica!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

They're here! I just posted in the reveal thread. Happy Dance!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're here! I just posted in the reveal thread. Happy Dance!



Yay!   Glad your stuff arrived, NAC.   I have two bags coming tomorrow, and one on Wednesday.   And last night I ordered another Coach Nomad (in stone) from Bloomingdale's sale.  It was "practically free", lol.      I wasn't planning to buy another Nomad, but I thought the stone color was sold out everywhere...so when I saw one at a clearance price I had to get it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   Glad your stuff arrived, NAC.   I have two bags coming tomorrow, and one on Wednesday.   And last night I ordered another Coach Nomad (in stone) from Bloomingdale's sale.  It was "practically free", lol.      I wasn't planning to buy another Nomad, but I thought the stone color was sold out everywhere...so when I saw one at a clearance price I had to get it.




Absolutely you had to do it. I completely understand.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely you had to do it. I completely understand.



   That's the great thing about TPF...  EVERYONE understands!!   (I got the Nomad for $277, free shipping and no tax.  How could I not buy her???  )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> That's the great thing about TPF...  EVERYONE understands!!   (I got the Nomad for $277, free shipping and no tax.  How could I not buy her???  )




Wow!  Killer deal!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  Killer deal!



I am FINALLY learning how to play the "Coach Game."   I used to buy full price bags, then learned to wait on PCE or a department store sale.   Now I know if I'm patient, I can find them on clearance.  I have been burned too many times on Coach purchases.


----------



## MiaBorsa

WHERE is that truck????


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I am FINALLY learning how to play the "Coach Game."   I used to buy full price bags, then learned to wait on PCE or a department store sale.   Now I know if I'm patient, I can find them on clearance.  I have been burned too many times on Coach purchases.


 
YIPPPPPPIE on waiting!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   Glad your stuff arrived, NAC.   I have two bags coming tomorrow, and one on Wednesday.   And last night I ordered another Coach Nomad (in stone) from Bloomingdale's sale.  It was "practically free", lol.      I wasn't planning to buy another Nomad, but I thought the stone color was sold out everywhere...so when I saw one at a clearance price I had to get it.


 
Nothing is ever sold out at COACH LOL


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I got a package 1 Day EARLY?!?! That has NEVER happened to me before! (Well, not with Dooney anyway!) I wasn't even looking out for it!  Hubs brought it in the  house for me! What a Surprise! Yeah for me!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Miss Sage saffiano Bitsy Bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Sage saffiano Bitsy Bag!


Super cute little bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Super cute little bag!


Thank you! I love the bitsy! I'm a small bag girl at heart! Even though I'm 5' 8 1/2 " inches tall!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Sage saffiano Bitsy Bag!


It really is adorable. I like this bag in the Saffiano. The large and the bitsy versions look so classic in Saffiano. Btw, I am jealous of your height. I have to buy my height with a pair of heels to breathe the air up there.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP*: cute bag and I love the color too.  Enjoy wearing your new bitsy.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> It really is adorable. I like this bag in the Saffiano. The large and the bitsy versions look so classic in Saffiano. Btw, I am jealous of your height. I have to buy my height with a pair of heels to breath the air up there.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP*: cute bag and I love the color too.  Enjoy wearing your new bitsy.



Thanks ladies!  And YD, I'm going to a Sweet Sixteen party soon and I had to search for heels NO higher than 2 inches, (2 1/2 is the highest heel I ever wore! )  My hubby is 6 ft but I still don't feel comfortable wearing higher heels than that!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Sage saffiano Bitsy Bag!




It's such a cute little bag!!! I have one and just used it for the first time this weekend. Took it to the casino and it worked perfectly!!!! It has its uses for sure!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> It's such a cute little bag!!! I have one and just used it for the first time this weekend. Took it to the casino and it worked perfectly!!!! It has its uses for sure!


Thanks AP! I've been in my Oyster Bitsy all week and just moved into the Sage! I love this size , but I also bring my Braided leather nylon shopper Tote to work everyday too , for my Preschool Stuff!


----------



## MrsKC

So once I figure out if ILD got my order, I will be getting a dark grey saff zip zip, all Carmel Richmond, olive pebbled hobo (oh how I have been waiting on a good price for this one) and Carmel pebbled satchel. They have some great bags girls.......
I will be back at my sons the 2nd week of Feb and can pick up then. 

This purchase means Dawson is definitely going back!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> So once I figure out if ILD got my order, I will be getting a dark grey saff zip zip, all Carmel Richmond, olive pebbled hobo (oh how I have been waiting on a good price for this one) and Carmel pebbled satchel. They have some great bags girls.......
> I will be back at my sons the 2nd week of Feb and can pick up then.
> 
> This purchase means Dawson is definitely going back!



   I have been window-shopping ILD all day!   I kinda like the look of that pebbled Chiara bag but the measurements sound BIG.    I hope you get all your new goodies, KC!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I have been window-shopping ILD all day!   I kinda like the look of that pebbled Chiara bag but the measurements sound BIG.    I hope you get all your new goodies, KC!


I love the Chiara bag......maybe one day
What did you decide on your Dawson?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I love the Chiara bag......maybe one day
> What did you decide on your Dawson?



I think the Dawson is going back.  It's beautiful but just too big.   I need to get it boxed up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My black florentine Elisa finally got here and she's fabulous.   It's getting dark and Photobucket is down for maintenance, so I'll have to take pics tomorrow.   She smells wonderful!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I think the Dawson is going back.  It's beautiful but just too big.   I need to get it boxed up.



Yes.....agree.



MiaBorsa said:


> My black florentine Elisa finally got here and she's fabulous.   It's getting dark and Photobucket is down for maintenance, so I'll have to take pics tomorrow.   She smells wonderful!!



Can't wait to see her!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> My black florentine Elisa finally got here and she's fabulous.   It's getting dark and Photobucket is down for maintenance, so I'll have to take pics tomorrow.   She smells wonderful!!



YAY!  I can't wait to see pics tomorrow!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> So once I figure out if ILD got my order, I will be getting a dark grey saff zip zip, all Carmel Richmond, olive pebbled hobo (oh how I have been waiting on a good price for this one) and Carmel pebbled satchel. They have some great bags girls.......
> I will be back at my sons the 2nd week of Feb and can pick up then.
> 
> This purchase means Dawson is definitely going back!


Wow! Sounds like a great haul! Can't wait to see pics! Hope your order went through!


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> So once I figure out if ILD got my order, I will be getting a dark grey saff zip zip, all Carmel Richmond, olive pebbled hobo (oh how I have been waiting on a good price for this one) and Carmel pebbled satchel. They have some great bags girls.......
> I will be back at my sons the 2nd week of Feb and can pick up then.
> 
> This purchase means Dawson is definitely going back!



Ok, since all this is now straightened out.....I will be getting the pebbled hobo in olive and Bordeaux zip zip. Both bags from Dooney and great prices---109 and 99. 

That is it, just two . Now to wait till Feb when I am at my son's.....sigh.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Ok, since all this is now straightened out.....I will be getting the pebbled hobo in olive and Bordeaux zip zip. Both bags from Dooney and great prices---109 and 99.
> 
> That is it, just two . Now to wait till Feb when I am at my son's.....sigh.


Wow you got the Bordeaux zip zip for $109? Now it is $228.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow you got the Bordeaux zip zip for $109? Now it is $228.



I got the zip zip for 99 and the hobo for 109. Gosh I just bought the zip zip an hour ago, I can't believe it went up already.  I got pebbled.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow you got the Bordeaux zip zip for $109? Now it is $228.



I still see it at 99 on the Dooney site. Pebbled leather.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> I still see it at 99 on the Dooney site. Pebbled leather.


Ohhhh, pebbled. I thought it was the Saffiano.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ok, since all this is now straightened out.....I will be getting the pebbled hobo in olive and Bordeaux zip zip. Both bags from Dooney and great prices---109 and 99.
> 
> That is it, just two . Now to wait till Feb when I am at my son's.....sigh.



Yay!   Two great choices.    And as slow as they ship, they probably won't be delivered until February anyway.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I am waiting on the UPS truck for my first ever LONGCHAMP bag.       Since the other French designer was a dud, I'm hoping this one will be a winner.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I am waiting on the UPS truck for my first ever LONGCHAMP bag.       Since the other French designer was a dud, I'm hoping this one will be a winner.


Well hoping this one proves fruitful!


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> I am waiting on the UPS truck for my first ever LONGCHAMP bag.       Since the other French designer was a dud, I'm hoping this one will be a winner.




I have quite a few Longchamps.  They are wonderful!  Great anytime, but great bad weather bags.  I think you'll be very pleased.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well hoping this one proves fruitful!





Chanticleer said:


> I have quite a few Longchamps.  They are wonderful!  Great anytime, but great bad weather bags.  I think you'll be very pleased.



   OK, I'm 2 for 2 with the French.     I got a LePliage Cuir, medium size.  The leather is thin and the bag is just a shapeless mess.   It is already packed up to return.   NEXT!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'm 2 for 2 with the French.     I got a LePliage Cuir, medium size.  The leather is thin and the bag is just a shapeless mess.   It is already packed up to return.   NEXT!



Well heck, bummer MB. 
Maybe Prada .........is next .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well heck, bummer MB.
> Maybe Prada .........is next .



Well, I have wondered what all the fuss is about with these bags, so I just had to check them out for myself.   Now I'm still wondering what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'm 2 for 2 with the French.     I got a LePliage Cuir, medium size.  The leather is thin and the bag is just a shapeless mess.   It is already packed up to return.   NEXT!






Oh, I don't have any Cuirs, I have the Le Pliage bags in the Nylon and a Planete.  I'm really not a fan of the Cuir, the leather is too thin for the money and the bag is shapeless, you're correct.  I have different sizes and different handle lengths on the Le Pliage's and they really are great bags, versatile, roomy and tough.  I don't blame you for returning the Cuir.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> Oh, I don't have any Cuirs, I have the Le Pliage bags in the Nylon and a Planete.  I'm really not a fan of the Cuir, the leather is too thin for the money and the bag is shapeless, you're correct.  I have different sizes and different handle lengths on the Le Pliage's and they really are great bags, versatile, roomy and tough.  I don't blame you for returning the Cuir.



I spent a lot of time looking at reveals on the Longchamp board before I ordered, and many pics of the Cuir are just gorgeous.   However those people must use all kinds of bag shapers and stuffing to get them to look like that!   Honestly, the leather is as thin as tissue, haha.   Waaaaay too much $$ for that, IMO.  

I have not ventured into the LC nylon bags; I think for my money I will stick with Dooney... though some of the Le Pliage colors are very tempting.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> I spent a lot of time looking at reveals on the Longchamp board before I ordered, and many pics of the Cuir are just gorgeous.   However those people must use all kinds of bag shapers and stuffing to get them to look like that!   Honestly, the leather is as thin as tissue, haha.   Waaaaay too much $$ for that, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ventured into the LC nylon bags; I think for my money I will stick with Dooney... though some of the Le Pliage colors are very tempting.




I agree with you.  Dooney leather has it all over Longchamp leather.  The Longchamp colors are fun, however, I think I have all the Longchamp I want now.  I'm happy being a Dooney girl now!  [emoji175]


----------



## MrsKC

So I ordered a bag Thursday from Dooney and I have already received a shipping notice.  Maybe they are reading our posts .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> So I ordered a bag Thursday from Dooney and I have already received a shipping notice.  Maybe they are reading our posts .



   Wow, they actually sent a notice, too???   Amazing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> I agree with you.  Dooney leather has it all over Longchamp leather.  The Longchamp colors are fun, however, I think I have all the Longchamp I want now.  I'm happy being a Dooney girl now!  [emoji175]



Well, I decided to get the LC bag out and play with it a bit before I sent it back.   Now I'm on the fence.      It is a puddle of a bag, but has a certain charm.     Now I'm thinkin'.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I decided to get the LC bag out and play with it a bit before I sent it back.   Now I'm on the fence.      It is a puddle of a bag, but has a certain charm.     Now I'm thinkin'.





Yes, they are very pretty bags, I really like the look.  I've looked at them at Nordstrom's and considered purchasing one.  I held back because I don't know how well the thinner leather would hold up for it being an over $500 bag.  Being thin leather, will the corners show wear quickly?  I don't know, but they are very tempting, I'll agree.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I decided to get the LC bag out and play with it a bit before I sent it back.   Now I'm on the fence.      It is a puddle of a bag, but has a certain charm.     Now I'm thinkin'.


If you need opinions, you know we'd be happy to weigh in.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> Yes, they are very pretty bags, I really like the look.  I've looked at them at Nordstrom's and considered purchasing one.  I held back because I don't know how well the thinner leather would hold up for it being an over $500 bag.  Being thin leather, will the corners show wear quickly?  I don't know, but they are very tempting, I'll agree.





YankeeDooney said:


> If you need opinions, you know we'd be happy to weigh in.



Here she is.


----------



## MiaBorsa

And I love the lining.   (I don't know why some places look "smeary" in this pic; the lining doesn't have those...??  I guess it's shadows or something.)


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Here she is.


Well MB, I am not familiar at all with these, but the mere fact that it puddles would have me sending it back. I like bags that can stand on their own. I suspect you paid some bucks for it, and for me, I prefer any of your Dooney or Coach bags over this one. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Here she is.






Very pretty.  Love the color.  I guess you have to decide if you mind the puddling.  Some like it for just that reason on the Longchamp forum.  If you're more accustomed to a more structured bag with thicker leather, it may take some getting used to.  It is a lovely bag, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well MB, I am not familiar at all with these, but the mere fact that it puddles would have me sending it back. I like bags that can stand on their own. I suspect you paid some bucks for it, and for me, I prefer any of your Dooney or Coach bags over this one. Just my humble opinion.



Thanks, I appreciate your thoughts!   At first I was less than excited over the Longchamp.  But now that I've been checking her out more closely I am liking her more.  The bag is definitely different from anything else I have, and has a casual vibe that appeals to me.  It is understated and not a bag I am going to see coming and going.   I think she's going to stay.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> Very pretty.  Love the color.  I guess you have to decide if you mind the puddling.  Some like it for just that reason on the Longchamp forum.  If you're more accustomed to a more structured bag with thicker leather, it may take some getting used to.  It is a lovely bag, though.



Thanks!  I know that extreme puddling is not for everyone.    I usually like a certain amount of slouch in a bag, and prefer it over a highly structured style.  This will be a perfect "kick around" bag.   I've decided to keep her.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your thoughts!   At first I was less than excited over the Longchamp.  But now that I've been checking her out more closely I am liking her more.  The bag is definitely different from anything else I have, and has a casual vibe that appeals to me.  It is understated and not a bag I am going to see coming and going.   I think she's going to stay.


Well that's what counts girl. Hope I did not disappoint with not giving the love to LC. Just not my cup of tea but if you need to move out any of your bags to make room for it, just give me a holler.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well that's what counts girl. Hope I did not disappoint with not giving the love to LC. Just not my cup of tea but if you need to move out any of your bags to make room for it, just give me a holler.


  Of course you didn't disappoint.  I appreciate everyone's point of view and honest opinion.   My initial reaction to the LC was the same as yours, but she has grown on me.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Here she is.


Hey MB, I like it. Slouchy is fine with me. What matters is if YOU like it and if it will meet your needs. I am so out of the loop with Longchamp that I thought they only made nylon....so, thank you for expanding my knowledge.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> So I ordered a bag Thursday from Dooney and I have already received a shipping notice.  Maybe they are reading our posts .




Nice!  That's encouraging. I've resisted ordering from them lately because of the bad service they given others lately.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  you can try a handbag organizer like the purseperfection on QVC or one of the others.  They help give a slouchy bag some structure.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Here she is.


I like your all leather one, have never seen one in person. I've only seen the black nylon with leather trim ones. They are very popular in my neck of the woods, I see the nylon version a lot at my sons High School, l don't get they hype over them...lol! I prefer my Dooney nylon tote with the braided handles much better, but I really do like yours, being all leather! Enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Here she is.



That's a gorgeous bag and I love slouchy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> That's a gorgeous bag and I love slouchy!



Thanks, Rosie!!   She's a real "wet noodle" of a bag.


----------



## lihull

I'm waiting on mannequin styrofoam head from amazon and a isaac mizrahi jacket from qvc.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lihull said:


> I'm waiting on mannequin styrofoam head from amazon and a isaac mizrahi jacket from qvc.


No Dooney's?????


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> No Dooney's?????




Waiting on shipping info for my Montecito Drawstring in Grey with Cranberry interior. I have enough Florentine bags. Theres a Bone with Taupe interior that I've been eyeing as well.  Cancelled the Zip Barlow and Red Buckley because I had a feeling it was one that was recently returned. By a YouTuber. Plus... Red really isn't my color. May get the Charcoal City Flynn. Wanting to switch up this Spring with Totes. I've never been a tote/shoulder bag work so we will see I guess.  Anywho... You didn't ask me all that. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm waiting on a Longchamp wallet to go with my Cuir satchel, and a Dooney florentine Logan drawstring in black.       Not sure if the Dooney will be here before Halloween, but we'll see.


----------



## BlazenHsss

I'm waiting on a Pebbled black/black Zip Zip that I finally took the plunge with. 
Good thing I'm off until Thursday!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I am jealous of my Bourdeaux Saffiano Zip zip. It is making quite a journey to some places I have never been. It started its trip from California, then zipped to Arizona, Texas, Missouri, and currently in Pennsylvania...still in transit. Poor thing is going to be tired by the time it gets here. It may not have any zips left by the time it reaches CT.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> I am jealous of my Bourdeaux Saffiano Zip zip. It is making quite a journey to some places I have never been. It started its trip from California, then zipped to Arizona, Texas, Missouri, and currently in Pennsylvania...still in transit. Poor thing is going to be tired by the time it gets here. It may not have any zips left by the time it reaches CT.


 
That is sad, but still a bit funny.....  Let's hope she doesn't have destination stickers on her like the steam trunks do in the old movies....


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I am jealous of my Bourdeaux Saffiano Zip zip. It is making quite a journey to some places I have never been. It started its trip from California, then zipped to Arizona, Texas, Missouri, and currently in Pennsylvania...still in transit. Poor thing is going to be tired by the time it gets here. It may not have any zips left by the time it reaches CT.





Is she there yet?  Is she there yet?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Elephant Brenna is out for delivery.  Fingers crossed for when I get home this evening that she's a keeper.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Brenna is out for delivery.  Fingers crossed for when I get home this evening that she's a keeper.



Fingers crossed!  I can't wait to see pics!

My Claremont Dover is scheduled for delivery to my sister's apartment tomorrow.  I'll see her (and my sister ) on Friday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Fingers crossed!  I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> My Claremont Dover is scheduled for delivery to my sister's apartment tomorrow.  I'll see her (and my sister ) on Friday!


 
Nice!  Something to look forward to!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Is she there yet?  Is she there yet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Fingers crossed!  I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> My Claremont Dover is scheduled for delivery to my sister's apartment tomorrow.  I'll see her (and my sister ) on Friday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Elephant Brenna is out for delivery.  Fingers crossed for when I get home this evening that she's a keeper.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on a Longchamp wallet to go with my Cuir satchel, and a Dooney florentine Logan drawstring in black.       Not sure if the Dooney will be here before Halloween, but we'll see.



Well, still NOTHING on the Logan, so I sent Dooney an email to cancel.   I'm sure they will ignore my email.   :seethe:


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


>


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


>



I'm busy seething.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm busy seething.



I understand! I just read your post about Looking for Logan (in all the wrong places) I'm sure once you email Dooney to cancel they'll tell you they have a tracking number.  When the status of my ILD order didn't change for two days (concerned because I expedited shipping), I called the 800 number and knew it would be a lost cause trying to get in touch with someone.  I kept getting a voicemail saying no one was available and I should leave a message.  Fortunately my bag shipped and I didn't have to try any longer.

Good luck!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Is she there yet?  Is she there yet?





MiaBorsa said:


>



Yes, she arrived today after also stopping in New Jersey and Mass. Now in CT. Holy cow that was one heck of a trip she took to get here.

Initial inspections look good from ILD.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, she arrived today after also stopping in New Jersey and Mass. Now in CT. Holy cow that was one heck of a trip she took to get here.
> 
> Initial inspections look good from ILD.



Hi YD!

YAY!  She's home and so far so good!  Her travels remind me of the Johnny Cash song, "I've Been Everywhere!"


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Brenna has been delivered and is waiting patiently for me to get home from work.  2 1/2 hours before I can leave though.....   Sigh.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brenna has been delivered and is waiting patiently for me to get home from work.  2 1/2 hours before I can leave though.....   Sigh.....



YAY!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


>


 


OMG!!!  I am loving those emojis!!  Perfect!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> YAY!


 LOL!  I'm feeling the same way. I sure hope she's a keeper.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, she arrived today after also stopping in New Jersey and Mass. Now in CT. Holy cow that was one heck of a trip she took to get here.
> 
> Initial inspections look good from ILD.


 
Wow!  She's got more miles than some cars, lol.  Just kidding!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, still NOTHING on the Logan, so I sent Dooney an email to cancel.   I'm sure they will ignore my email.   :seethe:


 


Your experiences with Dooney.com are why I will not be ordering from them.  I am much too impatient to wait for them to decide to ship something I will pay good money for.  Nope, not happening.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brenna has been delivered and is waiting patiently for me to get home from work.  2 1/2 hours before I can leave though.....   Sigh.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I understand! I just read your post about Looking for Logan (in all the wrong places) I'm sure once you email Dooney to cancel they'll tell you they have a tracking number.  When the status of my ILD order didn't change for two days (concerned because I expedited shipping), I called the 800 number and knew it would be a lost cause trying to get in touch with someone.  I kept getting a voicemail saying no one was available and I should leave a message.  Fortunately my bag shipped and I didn't have to try any longer.
> 
> Good luck!


  I'm seriously beginning to hate them.   



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Your experiences with Dooney.com are why I will not be ordering from them.  I am much too impatient to wait for them to decide to ship something I will pay good money for.  Nope, not happening.



I need to find a good "seething" smiley.       You would THINK I would finally learn.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> 
> YAY!  She's home and so far so good!  Her travels remind me of the Johnny Cash song, "I've Been Everywhere!"


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, so I sent Dooney an email yesterday, telling them to cancel the black Logan.  I ordered it on January 30 and got no notice of shipment, even though the bag is in stock.     Naturally they did not respond to my email, so today I decided to call them.   

After sitting OH HOLD (OMG, that MUSIC) for 16 minutes, a CS lady advised me that the bag shipped on January 31 and is OUT FOR DELIVERY today.   

Whaaa???   No shipping notice and NO notice from UPS.    And weirdly, the UPS truck stopped in front of my house for several minutes and then drove off without leaving a package.   UM.  WHAT??   

Ordering from Dooney.com is just too stressful.   That will be my last order from them until they can shape up their customer service.  

And where the heck is my bag????


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, so I sent Dooney an email yesterday, telling them to cancel the black Logan.  I ordered it on January 30 and got no notice of shipment, even though the bag is in stock.     Naturally they did not respond to my email, so today I decided to call them.
> 
> After sitting OH HOLD (OMG, that MUSIC) for 16 minutes, a CS lady advised me that the bag shipped on January 31 and is OUT FOR DELIVERY today.
> 
> Whaaa???   No shipping notice and NO notice from UPS.    And weirdly, the UPS truck stopped in front of my house for several minutes and then drove off without leaving a package.   UM.  WHAT??
> 
> Ordering from Dooney.com is just too stressful.   That will be my last order from them until they can shape up their customer service.
> 
> And where the heck is my bag????


SO  very frustrating but I cannot wait to see your Logan


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, so I sent Dooney an email yesterday, telling them to cancel the black Logan.  I ordered it on January 30 and got no notice of shipment, even though the bag is in stock.     Naturally they did not respond to my email, so today I decided to call them.
> 
> After sitting OH HOLD (OMG, that MUSIC) for 16 minutes, a CS lady advised me that the bag shipped on January 31 and is OUT FOR DELIVERY today.
> 
> Whaaa???   No shipping notice and NO notice from UPS.    And weirdly, the UPS truck stopped in front of my house for several minutes and then drove off without leaving a package.   UM.  WHAT??
> 
> Ordering from Dooney.com is just too stressful.   That will be my last order from them until they can shape up their customer service.
> 
> And where the heck is my bag????



So where the :censor: is it?  Did she arrive? I hope you received her!

ETA:  I just saw your thread on Logan. Nevermind.:shame:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO  very frustrating but I cannot wait to see your Logan





RuedeNesle said:


> So where the :censor: is it?  Did she arrive? I hope you received her!
> 
> ETA:  I just saw your thread on Logan. Nevermind.:shame:



Yep, she finally made it, but not before I practically had a meltdown.   Handbags are serious business!!    

I hope to see lots of great reveals today!!   I know some TPFers have deliveries coming.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The big brown truck brought me a package today!  I just got an email letting me know it was delivered.  Reveal later today when I get home from work!  Hurry up quitting time!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck brought me a package today!  I just got an email letting me know it was delivered.  Reveal later today when I get home from work!  Hurry up quitting time!



    I got a package today, too!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC, Mia:*  we want to know what treasures you got.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC, Mia:*  we want to know what treasures you got.



I already showed mine off, LJ.  (The LV satchel.)    Waiting on NAC!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I got a package today, too!!




I saw yours! So excited you finally have a good experience with LV.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC, Mia:*  we want to know what treasures you got.







MiaBorsa said:


> I already showed mine off, LJ.  (The LV satchel.)    Waiting on NAC!!




Headed home now. I will tease and say it's lavender.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed home now. I will tease and say it's lavender.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed home now. I will tease and say it's lavender.



Lavender, nice! 
I want something in lavender!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out for delivery. Something in Baby Pink is coming my way today.


----------



## MelissaPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out for delivery. Something in Baby Pink is coming my way today.




Oooh can't wait to see&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out for delivery. Something in Baby Pink is coming my way today.



oooohhh, I can't wait!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out for delivery. Something in Baby Pink is coming my way today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out for delivery. ILD strikes again.


----------



## Maltoo

MiaBorsa said:


>



if nothing else this made my day!!!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MiaBorsa

Maltoo said:


> if nothing else this made my day!!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Well, I'll have to pull it out again!!   I'm expecting a package today...woot!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I'll have to pull it out again!!   I'm expecting a package today...woot!!




Yes!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Maltoo

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I'll have to pull it out again!!   I'm expecting a package today...woot!!



and.......

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, who's getting stuff this week?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Not me. I'm being good so far this week. I can't promise anything for the future though.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

nutsaboutcoach said:


> not me. I'm being good so far this week. I can't promise anything for the future though.


 
+1


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a slow week, people!       I've got some SLGs coming today that I'm kind of excited about; a small Coach card case and an LV sunglasses case.  So I'll pull this out...


----------



## Live It Up

Sooo....I had been eyeballing another Chelsea. That Persimmon color was calling my name!  So, I succumbed and ordered her. She should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. Now they've got more new colors available for pre-order!  That Baby Pink and the Magenta are luring me back. Aargh! What's a girl to do???


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Sooo....I had been eyeballing another Chelsea. That Persimmon color was calling my name!  So, I succumbed and ordered her. She should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. Now they've got more new colors available for pre-order!  That Baby Pink and the Magenta are luring me back. Aargh! What's a girl to do???



OMG, that PINK!!!        I can't wait to see your new persimmon.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Sooo....I had been eyeballing another Chelsea. That Persimmon color was calling my name!  So, I succumbed and ordered her. She should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. Now they've got more new colors available for pre-order!  That Baby Pink and the Magenta are luring me back. Aargh! What's a girl to do???


I vote magenta!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, that PINK!!!        I can't wait to see your new persimmon.



I love that pink, too. I can't wear pink, but maybe I can carry a pink bag. It is such a gorgeous color!



YankeeDooney said:


> I vote magenta!



Isn't that a fabulous color? I wonder how close that picture is to the actual color, though. Still, I'm lusting after it!


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> Sooo....I had been eyeballing another Chelsea. That Persimmon color was calling my name!  So, I succumbed and ordered her. She should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. Now they've got more new colors available for pre-order!  That Baby Pink and the Magenta are luring me back. Aargh! What's a girl to do???



Can't wait to see Ms. Persimmon!
Love the magenta!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Sooo....I had been eyeballing another Chelsea. That Persimmon color was calling my name!  So, I succumbed and ordered her. She should be here Tuesday or Wednesday. Now they've got more new colors available for pre-order!  That Baby Pink and the Magenta are luring me back. Aargh! What's a girl to do???




Love the new pinks! I love the persimmon too. What a gorgeous pop of red! The magenta made its appearance on QVC tonight in the Kimberly Crossbody presentation. It's a gorgeous color. If you didn't see it you should be able to see it on QVC's video.


----------



## Live It Up

MaryBel said:


> Can't wait to see Ms. Persimmon!
> Love the magenta!



Oh, I can't wait to get her in my hands. I'll post a picture when she arrives. I love that magenta, too. What a cheerful color!



Twoboyz said:


> Love the new pinks! I love the persimmon too. What a gorgeous pop of red! The magenta made its appearance on QVC tonight in the Kimberly Crossbody presentation. It's a gorgeous color. If you didn't see it you should be able to see it on QVC's video.



I saw that! It is a beautiful color. I see a trip to the Dooney store in my near future...I have to see these new colors with my own eyes!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My three favorite words. 

Out. For.Delivery.

The big brown truck is bringing me something today. And of course I go back to work today so I have to wait until this evening to get it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My three favorite words.
> 
> Out. For.Delivery.
> 
> The big brown truck is bringing me something today. And of course I go back to work today so I have to wait until this evening to get it.




Hurry home already.... [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hurry home already.... [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




LOL!  I'm home! I posted on the reveal thread.


----------



## Live It Up

My Persimmon Chelsea came today. Yay!!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Live It Up said:


> My Persimmon Chelsea came today. Yay!!!




Love the color[emoji7] enjoy rocking it


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> My Persimmon Chelsea came today. Yay!!!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Love love love this color girlfriend.


----------



## Live It Up

MelissaPurse said:


> Love the color[emoji7] enjoy rocking it





PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Love love love this
> girlfriend.



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ick.   The MK straw bag I ordered from Bloomie's F&F got here today.       What a loser.   It's as limp as a tissue, and nothing is sadder than a puddling straw bag.    Back it goes!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Bummer, and Oh well, more $$$ for a better bag


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Ick.   The MK straw bag I ordered from Bloomie's F&F got here today.       What a loser.   It's as limp as a tissue, and nothing is sadder than a puddling straw bag.    Back it goes!



Well dang, some of us are striking out this week!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ick.   The MK straw bag I ordered from Bloomie's F&F got here today.       What a loser.   It's as limp as a tissue, and nothing is sadder than a puddling straw bag.    Back it goes!



Sorry to hear that GF!
Which one was it? We need to put it in the 'Do not buy list'


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sorry to hear that GF!
> Which one was it? We need to put it in the 'Do not buy list'



It's the "Naomi."   http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...p=2&sp=1&rid=97&spc=2&cm_kws=kors naomi &pn=1   Just a wimpy pile of straw.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> It's the "Naomi."   http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...p=2&sp=1&rid=97&spc=2&cm_kws=kors naomi &pn=1   Just a wimpy pile of straw.



Wow, she was pretty! Too bad is not good!
Next!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My new dusty rose Barlow and lilac ZZ were delivered this morning.  Both are lovely handbags... but next to each other the colors clash.  

  Good thing I only plan to wear on at a time.  


The regular size Barlow is much better than the small Barlow.  An extra inch makes a difference.  The dusty rose is a muted medium shade coral/pink/rose.  Hard to describe,  but a unique edition to my collection.  And I love the City leather.


The lilac ZZ is a pinky lilac color.  I want to compare it to my pink ZZ to make sure the colors are different enough.  But I'm leaning toward keeping it.  I love the ZZ and I'm craving spring colors.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new dusty rose Barlow and lilac ZZ were delivered this morning.  Both are lovely handbags... but next to each other the colors clash.
> 
> Good thing I only plan to wear on at a time.
> 
> 
> The regular size Barlow is much better than the small Barlow.  An extra inch makes a difference.  The dusty rose is a muted medium shade coral/pink/rose.  Hard to describe,  but a unique edition to my collection.  And I love the City leather.
> 
> 
> The lilac ZZ is a pinky lilac color.  I want to compare it to my pink ZZ to make sure the colors are different enough.  But I'm leaning toward keeping it.  I love the ZZ and I'm craving spring colors.




Congrats GF! The Dusty Rose is beautiful in real life. I saw it at Dillard's a couple months back. 

Lilac is a beautiful color as well. It's a nice blue undertone shade. Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new dusty rose Barlow and lilac ZZ were delivered this morning.  Both are lovely handbags... but next to each other the colors clash.
> 
> Good thing I only plan to wear on at a time.
> 
> 
> The regular size Barlow is much better than the small Barlow.  An extra inch makes a difference.  The dusty rose is a muted medium shade coral/pink/rose.  Hard to describe,  but a unique edition to my collection.  And I love the City leather.
> 
> 
> The lilac ZZ is a pinky lilac color.  I want to compare it to my pink ZZ to make sure the colors are different enough.  But I'm leaning toward keeping it.  I love the ZZ and I'm craving spring colors.


Great to hear LJ. How exciting....a dusty rose. I am looking forward to seeing these bags IRL. 
Question: Do you feel the bag would be bulky as a shoulder bag? I tried on the large at L&T and it just did not suit me but I always want to give them a second look before I cross it off. The regular size does look more appealing. I agree with you that the small is too small for me as well.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> My Persimmon Chelsea came today. Yay!!!


Nice punch of color. That looks great on that style bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Great to hear LJ. How exciting....a dusty rose. I am looking forward to seeing these bags IRL.
> Question: Do you feel the bag would be bulky as a shoulder bag? I tried on the large at L&T and it just did not suit me but I always want to give them a second look before I cross it off. The regular size does look more appealing. I agree with you that the small is too small for me as well.




*YD:*  I never carry a handbag on my shoulder.  That said,  the Barlow is really a tote style handbag with a wide base.  And it is structured.  It might work on the shoulder once it softens up,  since the front and back curve into the body.  I think it would depend upon your own body and comfort level.... where the bag hits you and what you are used to carrying on the shoulder.

Maybe someone else can give you an answer based on their experience.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new dusty rose Barlow and lilac ZZ were delivered this morning.  Both are lovely handbags... but next to each other the colors clash.
> 
> Good thing I only plan to wear on at a time.
> 
> 
> The regular size Barlow is much better than the small Barlow.  An extra inch makes a difference.  The dusty rose is a muted medium shade coral/pink/rose.  Hard to describe,  but a unique edition to my collection.  And I love the City leather.
> 
> 
> The lilac ZZ is a pinky lilac color.  I want to compare it to my pink ZZ to make sure the colors are different enough.  But I'm leaning toward keeping it.  I love the ZZ and I'm craving spring colors.



Congrats, LJ!   Enjoy your new bags.   Both colors sound gorgeous for spring and summer.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Congrats, LJ!   Enjoy your new bags.   Both colors sound gorgeous for spring and summer.




Thanks .


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new dusty rose Barlow and lilac ZZ were delivered this morning.  Both are lovely handbags... but next to each other the colors clash.
> 
> Good thing I only plan to wear on at a time.
> 
> 
> The regular size Barlow is much better than the small Barlow.  An extra inch makes a difference.  The dusty rose is a muted medium shade coral/pink/rose.  Hard to describe,  but a unique edition to my collection.  And I love the City leather.
> 
> 
> The lilac ZZ is a pinky lilac color.  I want to compare it to my pink ZZ to make sure the colors are different enough.  But I'm leaning toward keeping it.  I love the ZZ and I'm craving spring colors.


Yay! Glad you like them both. Now.....you just need a place to store them when you aren't wearing them .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Yay! Glad you like them both. Now.....you just need a place to store them when you aren't wearing them .




MrsKC:  that is a major issue for me!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Oooh, I have not seen the dusty rose in person, it sounds lovely. and the lilac in any bag is really pretty!  Both classy bags for different occasions ... Enjoy!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Oooh, I have not seen the dusty rose in person, it sounds lovely. and the lilac in any bag is really pretty!  Both classy bags for different occasions ... Enjoy!!




Thanks


----------



## MiaBorsa

ARGH.   How I despise "SMART POST."   (And who named that, anyway???)    I was supposed to get one of my bags from Dooney tomorrow but I see that Fedex has dropped the ball and hasn't delivered it to the stupid post office, so they rescheduled it for Friday.   :censor:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> ARGH.   How I despise "SMART POST."   (And who named that, anyway???)    I was supposed to get one of my bags from Dooney tomorrow but I see that Fedex has dropped the ball and hasn't delivered it to the stupid post office, so they rescheduled it for Friday.   :censor:



I hate SmartPost!
I think the person who named it was the same person that had that whole idea of how the package should travel to every town possible before being delivered.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I hate SmartPost!
> I think the person who named it was the same person that had that whole idea of how the package should travel to every town possible before being delivered.


But my favorite thing is how a package travels out of state so that it can come in. Geesh!


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> ARGH.   How I despise "SMART POST."   (And who named that, anyway???)    I was supposed to get one of my bags from Dooney tomorrow but I see that Fedex has dropped the ball and hasn't delivered it to the stupid post office, so they rescheduled it for Friday.   :censor:


I'm not a fan of it either. My packages ALWAYS get delayed at least a day because of it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

FedEx uses the strangest hub based distribution system.  UPS seems to use a more direct method.  Sometimes  FedEx packages be shipped farther away from your location rather than taking the shortest path.  Packages from CT often go to MA before coming to NY.  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

The only good thing I can think of to say about Fedex and/or "Smart" Post is that at least they deliver on Saturday.   UPS does not unless you pay a premium.


----------



## casmitty

Where is UPS with my discontinued Portofino medium Valerie in Camel!!!  The email said deliver is between 3:15-7:00 but UPS has a very bad habit of changing delivery at the end of business until the next day!!!  I really hate when they do that!!!


----------



## casmitty

Like I said, I hate UPS.  They ALWAYS give you a delivery date and at the end of business send you a message that the date has been changed and expect ypu to be there.  You always end up picking up your package yourself.  The USPS is the best!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CAS*:  hope you get your handbag soon.


----------



## casmitty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CAS*:  hope you get your handbag soon.


Thank you, Lavenderjunkie.  I was venting but I did answer their survey questions and let them know that they should not give a delivery date unless they can deliver.  It's such a waste lof time for the consumer to wait around and then be told they can't deliver your product.


----------



## MaryBel

Waiting for UPS to bring my coach Dakotah...C'mon UPS, I'm waiting for you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

One of my Dooneys made it today, but the Roxy is still in "Smart" Post la-la-land.       I also received a Cole Haan woven hobo UPS but it is already boxed up for return.   It is much smaller than I expected so buh-bye!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> One of my Dooneys made it today, but the Roxy is still in "Smart" Post la-la-land.       I also received a Cole Haan woven hobo UPS but it is already boxed up for return.   It is much smaller than I expected so buh-bye!



I was wondering where Roxy was. 
Sorry to hear about the Cole Haan. Just by the description (woven hobo) I thought it would be a winner but if is too small is not good. Yesterday I saw the MK hobo (the one you returned) and I saw what you meant. Looks pretty good on display but too small.

UPS is torturing me today! ugh!


----------



## MiaBorsa

UPS excels at torture.      I hope they get there soon!!

This is the CH I got.   http://www.colehaan.com/genevieve-o..._U01021_width=B#cgid=womens_genevieve&start=5

The dimensions sound good but IRL it looks dinky.   Buh-bye.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS excels at torture.      I hope they get there soon!!
> 
> This is the CH I got.   http://www.colehaan.com/genevieve-o..._U01021_width=B#cgid=womens_genevieve&start=5
> 
> The dimensions sound good but IRL it looks dinky.   Buh-bye.




UPS needs to get it together!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS excels at torture.      I hope they get there soon!!
> 
> This is the CH I got.   http://www.colehaan.com/genevieve-o..._U01021_width=B#cgid=womens_genevieve&start=5
> 
> The dimensions sound good but IRL it looks dinky.   Buh-bye.



Yes they do!
It's really pretty, but I think the dimensions are wrong. It looked small to me as soon as I saw how it looked on the model. I use that reference a lot, like in the coach website, if the bag looks small on the model, I know it would look even smaller on me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yes they do!
> It's really pretty, but I think the dimensions are wrong. It looked small to me as soon as I saw how it looked on the model. I use that reference a lot, like in the coach website, if the bag looks small on the model, I know it would look even smaller on me.



It didn't look too bad; it just didn't "WOW" me.   These days, I need "wow!"      I just tried it on my shoulder and put it right back into the box.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Out. For. Delivery. Yay! 

My Islamorada Dover Tote should be waiting for me when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## westvillage

MiaBorsa said:


> It didn't look too bad; it just didn't "WOW" me.   These days, I need "wow!"      I just tried it on my shoulder and put it right back into the box.



 I had the original of that bag  more than 10 years ago. I never could make it work with anything. I guess I would say that, IMHO, it looked dated then and too rustic from the get-go. It wound  up permanently in the closet after two wearings until I sent it off.  I like the big triangular Genevieve better.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Out. For. Delivery. Yay!
> 
> My Islamorada Dover Tote should be waiting for me when I get home this afternoon.



    YAY!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

westvillage said:


> I had the original of that bag  more than 10 years ago. I never could make it work with anything. I guess I would say that, IMHO, it looked dated then and too rustic from the get-go. It wound  up permanently in the closet after two wearings until I sent it off.  I like the big triangular Genevieve better.



I was so surprised when they re-released the Genevieve bags last year.   I own the original triangle style in the brown color!   To me that was always the quintessential Cole Haan.      I believe that Cole Haan has the absolute best woven leathers; I have several of their woven hobos that have stood the test of time.    This latest one was OK but nothing special, plus it was small.


----------



## Pixie RN

Islamorada Tote will be delivered about noon tomorrow. Couldn't pass up Donney's free express shipping. Ordered Monday night. Not bad shipping time for "Nowhere Oklahoma."


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Islamorada Tote will be delivered about noon tomorrow. Couldn't pass up Donney's free express shipping. Ordered Monday night. Not bad shipping time for "Nowhere Oklahoma."



   The Islamorada seems to be a popular choice lately!!    I hope you love it, Pix!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Waiting on Raleigh Roxy regular size in Ocean. Mia Borsa's Roxy inspired me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> Waiting on Raleigh Roxy regular size in Ocean. Mia Borsa's Roxy inspired me.



   I hope you love her.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> The Islamorada seems to be a popular choice lately!!    I hope you love it, Pix!



Thanks Sarah! I loved this bag from the first time it was presented on QVC. It certainly has gotten good reviews there and also on Dooney.com. I know too, that if you love a bag, then it is a "winner and keeper " for sure. I plan on using my Butterscotch Monticeto wallet with it. I think it will pick up the yellows in the bag quite well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Thanks Sarah! I loved this bag from the first time it was presented on QVC. It certainly has gotten good reviews there and also on Dooney.com. I know too, that if you love a bag, then it is a "winner and keeper " for sure. I plan on using my Butterscotch Monticeto wallet with it. I think it will pick up the yellows in the bag quite well.



I think you will love it; the colors are so much more vibrant in person and the bag is exceptionally well done.   The pattern match on the end seams is outstanding.  

Your butterscotch wallet sounds perfect!   I ordered a pink Coach wallet from the FOS sale yesterday and I hope it will ship soon!   

Be sure to post when she gets here.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN said:


> Thanks Sarah! I loved this bag from the first time it was presented on QVC. It certainly has gotten good reviews there and also on Dooney.com. I know too, that if you love a bag, then it is a "winner and keeper " for sure. I plan on using my Butterscotch Monticeto wallet with it. I think it will pick up the yellows in the bag quite well.




Question... Does the Montecito wallet scratch easily? I own 2 drawstring in this leather and no problems but wondered how a wallet would hold up. I'm looking to get one in Mint.


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... Does the Montecito wallet scratch easily? I own 2 drawstring in this leather and no problems but wondered how a wallet would hold up. I'm looking to get one in Mint.



I have not had any "scratch" problems with mine. That being said I conditioned it when I got it and they sprayed it with Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellant. I think that helps a lot, and especially a wallet that gets handled so much.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> I think you will love it; the colors are so much more vibrant in person and the bag is exceptionally well done.   The pattern match on the end seams is outstanding.
> 
> Your butterscotch wallet sounds perfect!   I ordered a pink Coach wallet from the FOS sale yesterday and I hope it will ship soon!
> 
> Be sure to post when she gets here.



She's here and is beautiful! Peter did "extra good" on this one. For it's size, it's not heavy, but I don't feel this one is so large that it's not fun to carry. The wallet is a little darker than the yellow in the flowers but it matches the handles and trim perfectly. This is going to be a real fun accessory. Love it!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> She's here and is beautiful! Peter did "extra good" on this one. For it's size, it's not heavy, but I don't feel this one is so large that it's not fun to carry. The wallet is a little darker than the yellow in the flowers but it matches the handles and trim perfectly. This is going to be a real fun accessory. Love it!!!!



Woot!!       I'm glad you love her, Pix.   I think she will be fun to carry this summer.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN said:


> I have not had any "scratch" problems with mine. That being said I conditioned it when I got it and they sprayed it with Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellant. I think that helps a lot, and especially a wallet that gets handled so much.




Thank you girlfriend!


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!



Glad I could help. I liked the Monticeto line, although many didn't. I looked at the Las Vegas outlet when I was there last month, and they didn't have them. Would love to get my hands on the Lilliana in navy with the red trim, but I want a great price.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stalking my Montecito Drawstring in Mint with Melon interior.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking my Montecito Drawstring in Mint with Melon interior.


Nice color. Sooooo, did you get Flynn or Barlow?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice color. Sooooo, did you get Flynn or Barlow?




I didn't... They are beautiful but neither were screaming "YES, Pecan, get me" when I looked at them. I didn't get the warm and fuzzy I was looking for.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't... They are beautiful but neither were screaming "YES, Pecan, get me" when I looked at them. I didn't get the warm and fuzzy I was looking for.


Hmmmm, now you have me even more curious. I have not been to the outlet yet. One of the SA's told me she got the Flynn in Ocean. She loves it. Said it was a happy color. Honestly, I would feel more compelled to go if it were 40% off instead of 30. I just don't see enough details in those styles to justify the price, IMO. However, I would still like to check them out eventually.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Hmmmm, now you have me even more curious. I have not been to the outlet yet. One of the SA's told me she got the Flynn in Ocean. She loves it. Said it was a happy color. Honestly, I would feel more compelled to go if it were 40% off instead of 30. I just don't see enough details in those styles to justify the price, IMO. However, I would still like to check them out eventually.




Maybe that's my reservation. 30% is not enough. I have to agree; ocean is gorgeous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN and YD:*  I love the City leather on the Flynn and Barlow.  I carried a small Barlow.... it's too small.  I have a Flynn and a regular sized Barlow,  but I haven't carried them yet.   It rained here all last week and I prefer a zip top handbag in rainy weather.  I need to carry the regular sized Barlow soon.... before I'm tempted to buy another one.  I have the dusty rose in the regular size and the small in natural.  My Flynn is oyster.  I'm so drawn to the leather and some of the colors (blue, green, burnt orange),  that once these bags can ship I don't know if I'll be able to pass them by.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking my Montecito Drawstring in Mint with Melon interior.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My loot from the Macy's 1-Day sale is Out for Delivery.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  so is my black Riley.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  so is my black Riley.



Did you get it yet, LJ?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Did you get it yet, LJ?




Yes,* Mia,*  I just got it.  Factory wrapped.  So far it looks exactly like I expected it to.   I'll have to check it over in the daylight to be sure there are no issues and also to see the leather in the daylight. .   I'm going to use my Chili Riley tomorrow just to remind myself how much I like the Riley.  


The Riley is a very understated handbag,  especially when you remove the MK hang tag, which I always take off.  Alto leather handbags are also understated.  It's all in the leather and the design.  Either they appeal to you or not.   I will say a black Riley is very different from the bright yellow pebbled leather zip zip I carried today.    There is room in my wardrobe for both.  I love color in handbags,  but I'm not into a lot of purse decoration.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Waiting on my Purple Toledo Satchel...


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

My OYSTER zip zip just made it home today, She's just the beauty Ive been wanting. Also another _springy surprise_ on its way to me .... I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Can't wait to see ALL of your goodies!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My OYSTER zip zip just made it home today, She's just the beauty Ive been wanting. Also another _springy surprise_ on its way to me .... I will post pics when it arrives.




Yes!!! Can't wait to see them all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes,* Mia,*  I just got it.  Factory wrapped.  So far it looks exactly like I expected it to.   I'll have to check it over in the daylight to be sure there are no issues and also to see the leather in the daylight. .   I'm going to use my Chili Riley tomorrow just to remind myself how much I like the Riley.
> 
> 
> The Riley is a very understated handbag,  especially when you remove the MK hang tag, which I always take off.  Alto leather handbags are also understated.  It's all in the leather and the design.  Either they appeal to you or not.   I will say a black Riley is very different from the bright yellow pebbled leather zip zip I carried today.    There is room in my wardrobe for both.  I love color in handbags,  but I'm not into a lot of purse decoration.



The chili is a gorgeous color.  I was looking over my black and it's a sharp looking bag but the jury is still out.   I like the style of the bag but I'm just not sure I "need" another black satchel.    When the Riley debuted about a year ago I just loved the style and bought the peanut color, so this is the second Riley I've purchased.   And of course the sale price was irresistible...ack.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Waiting on my Purple Toledo Satchel...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My OYSTER zip zip just made it home today, She's just the beauty Ive been wanting. Also another _springy surprise_ on its way to me .... I will post pics when it arrives.



Yay!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  some ladies can't get too many brown bags,  for others, we can't have too many black handbags.   I know I favor black bags 100 to 1 over brown handbags.  Do I have enough black handbags.... of course I do.  Will I keep the black Riley,  most likely. It's good looking, light weight, a perfect size , and very functional.  As much as I love my Alto and Florentine handbags, and the styling and leather on those is superior to the Riley,  they are not as easy to carry and not as functional,  for me.  Need to look the Riley over carefully.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here are my things from the Macy's 1-Day sale.   I'm positive the Coach Crosby and wallet are going back; still trying to decide about the black Riley.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Really? I like both. Why no likey?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Really? I like both. Why no likey?



The Python Crosby has a dull and very stiff finish.   So much so that the top magnet won't hold the bag closed.   I like the Riley OK but somehow it's not wowing me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Well then. Space is at a premium. We should all buy bags that at least have the Wow factor for us. Next!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well then. Space is at a premium. We should all buy bags that at least have the Wow factor for us. Next!



Agree.   I am still stalking yellow, lol.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are my things from the Macy's 1-Day sale.   I'm positive the Coach Crosby and wallet are going back; still trying to decide about the black Riley.


Those are both nice, Sorry they are not as my husband would say " blowing your skirt up" :giggles:  

   AND, I am wanting a yellow bag also! ( one that I know I would hardly ever wear) Maybe just to hang out in my closet


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Those are both nice, Sorry they are not as my husband would say " blowing your skirt up" :giggles:
> 
> AND, I am wanting a yellow bag also! ( one that I know I would hardly ever wear) Maybe just to hang out in my closet



   Your hubby is right!!   

I'm waiting on my yellow bag today; it is "Out for Delivery!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     I'm sure it will be a closet queen, too... but I want yellow!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Your hubby is right!!
> 
> I'm waiting on my yellow bag today; it is "Out for Delivery!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be a closet queen, too... but I want yellow!


closet queen ... 

    Can't wait to see!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> closet queen ...
> 
> Can't wait to see!!



I mean that in the best possible way.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Your hubby is right!!
> 
> I'm waiting on my yellow bag today; it is "Out for Delivery!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be a closet queen, too... but I want yellow!



What did you order, Sarah? I LOVE nice yellow bags for summer. Can't wait to see your purchase.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> What did you order, Sarah? I LOVE nice yellow bags for summer. Can't wait to see your purchase.



Hey Pix!!  How are you these days?   I ordered a Coach Turnlock Hobo in pebbled leather and a matching zippy wallet from Macy's "American Icons" sale.   It looks like the shade of yellow that I want from the website pics, but we'll see.   I wanted a bright yellow, not pastel and not "mustardy", if you know what I mean.   I hope it's not a disappointment!!


----------



## BellaLolita

I [emoji173]&#65039; UPS & USPS. They're always delivering my goodies to me.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Pix!!  How are you these days?   I ordered a Coach Turnlock Hobo in pebbled leather and a matching zippy wallet from Macy's "American Icons" sale.   It looks like the shade of yellow that I want from the website pics, but we'll see.   I wanted a bright yellow, not pastel and not "mustardy", if you know what I mean.   I hope it's not a disappointment!!



You are a girl after my own heart, for sure! I'm doing good, just wish this Oklahoma westher would make up it's mind. In the 90's one week, then the 40's the next, plus storms. Have lots of bedding plants sitting on my back patio and can't get them out. I know what you mean about mustard. As much as I love Dooney's Palamino, their latest version, on the Zip Zip bags a couple of summers ago leaned in that direction. I cannot wait to see this bag. Just hope you  it.


----------



## Pixie RN

BellaLolita said:


> I [emoji173]&#65039; UPS & USPS. They're always delivering my goodies to me.



Me to. I know my neighbors must wonder about my shopping, but I think my new next door neighbor is running a close second. Mr. Brown Shorts stops at my house, drops my package and walks over to hers. I didn't get a bag today, but got a new flat iron.


----------



## aerinha

I have two bags I am now waiting on.  I would have had my flo barlow today if not the holiday.  Tracking says Wed, but it is already at my local PO so I think I may get it tomorrow.  That was supposed to be it for me....but them Lord and Taylor had 25% off and it worked on DB so I ordered a mini flo stachel in black.  If not smooth perfection back she goes, which is what I said when I got my mini natural there and she was all I could have asked for.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Waiting on goodies from Bonton F&F!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Waiting on my Large Zip Barlow in Natural from Dooney and a trade I made with someone for a White Smith Nylon bag...


----------



## aerinha

My stalk ended a day early with a bag I didn't care for.  Back the sale mini satchel goes


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> My stalk ended a day early with a bag I didn't care for.  Back the sale mini satchel goes



Bummer.   Sorry it didn't work out.

As usual, I'm STILL WAITING on my delivery.   Fedex tracking said it would be here BEFORE 10:30 today but it's nearly 1 and still nuthin.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Waiting for 2 new Dooneys this week..... Florentine Medium Satchel in raspberry and Bunrt Orange City Dawson.   One is shipping from the east coast and one from CA.  Both are coming FedEx SmartPost.... so you know what that means.  The one from CT to me in NY will go thru at least 1 or 2 other states on the way,  rather than directly.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

lavenderjunkie said:


> Waiting for 2 new Dooneys this week..... Florentine Medium Satchel in raspberry and Bunrt Orange City Dawson.   One is shipping from the east coast and one from CA.  Both are coming FedEx SmartPost.... so you know what that means.  The one from CT to me in NY will go thru at least 1 or 2 other states on the way,  rather than directly.


Oooh, Can't wait to see your Dawson!  I have been eyeing that, but since I have the Flynn in the Orange, I am holding off. 

I am waiting on my Raleigh bag in mushroom  :happy dance:  I bought it with a trade in, not sure if that takes longer, but it should be here any day.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Iheart:*  I can't wait to see the Raleigh leather in person.  It looks like a real winner.   As I've said before,  I have become obsessed with the City leather.   I have the Flynn in oyster and the small Barlow in natural (which is really more of a light British Tan, to my eye.  Not at all like the Florentine natural.   I also have the regular sized Barlow in dusty rose.  I like the color but it's tough pairing it with clothing... the dusty rose has a lot of coral in it,  so it doesn't work with my pinks.


As for size.... I find the small Barlow too small.  I know it's about the same size as the zip zip,  but because it doesn't have a zipper I don't feel I can put as much in it.   The Flynn is large,  but it's easy to carry and easy to access.  The regular sized Barlow seems ok also.   I'm hoping the regular sized Dawson is good too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I hope you love your new bags, LJ.   I was eyeing the Dawson, too... but I had the croco Dawson and returned it because it was heavy.  I have managed to resist the ILD sale, thank goodness!!   (But I did order the lizard wallet to match my new hobo from Macy's!)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  the croco and woven City bags are heavier than the smooth leather. I noticed that when I looked at them in the Dooney store earlier in the year.   The python embossed is the lightest.  But I'm not expecting the Dawson to be light weight.   Hopefully the 'regular' size one that I ordered will be ok.  I shouldn't be any heavier than the Flynn and I was able to carry that one without feeling like I was dragging bricks around.  According to QVC, the regular size Dawson in the smooth leather is 2lb 7oz.    


Sorry the croco Dawson didn't work for you.  The sale prices on the woven and croco City bags are very inviting.   I almost ordered the Barlow croco in black, but the blue was tempting, and the green in the larger size was stunning.  So far,  I'm resisting.


I keep reminding myself it's not only the money,  but the storage space.  And the design of the City bags means they take up a lot of space.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LJ, those sale prices are very tempting for sure.   It's not often that Dooney actually has a really good sale!  I have to avoid ILD or I will end up being drawn in.       If there were better prices on the Altos, I'd probably be really tempted.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  me too.  Those Alto prices are really up there.  It saves me from buying more.


----------



## MrsKC

ILD sent shipping /tracking info and it looks like my new City Flynn in mushroom will be arriving at my son's on Thursday.  I hope to be there on Saturday &#128092;.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> ILD sent shipping /tracking info and it looks like my new City Flynn in mushroom will be arriving at my son's on Thursday.  I hope to be there on Saturday &#128092;.


SO exciting, I know you will LOVE that color. The mushroom is the perfect neutral and in the city leather its just   Can't wait to see!!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO exciting, I know you will LOVE that color. The mushroom is the perfect neutral and in the city leather its just   Can't wait to see!!



Me too &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I caved on the last day of the ILD promotion. I ordered a Barlow however, just for the sake of anticipation, I am not going to reveal which one until it gets here. I am hoping it will be a keeper. Soooo, it is traveling from the west coast and should be here on Tuesday....I hope. Tuesday, sigh.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

While the forum was down,  2 of my new handbags arrived.   The cobalt blue lizard zip zip from Macy's.  It's stunning.  The color is more of a bright navy,  very rich.   Now I want that bag in more colors.  Waiting for another great sale.

The raspberry medium Flo satchel from ILD also arrived and it's a keeper too.  The color is a mid-tone bright raspberry pink,  nothing like crimson, plum, or Bordeaux.  It's a beautiful color and the bag is in excellent condition.   Only downside is that it's heavy.   The bag came from CT,  FedEx smart post.  It went to MA, then NJ,  and finally to me in NY.

My burnt orange Dawson is still enroute from CA.  FedEx updated the arrival date... it won't be here until sometime next week.  I think the plane is resting somewhere in OH.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> While the forum was down,  2 of my new handbags arrived.   The cobalt blue lizard zip zip from Macy's.  It's stunning.  The color is more of a bright navy,  very rich.   Now I want that bag in more colors.  Waiting for another great sale.
> 
> The raspberry medium Flo satchel from ILD also arrived and it's a keeper too.  The color is a mid-tone bright raspberry pink,  nothing like crimson, plum, or Bordeaux.  It's a beautiful color and the bag is in excellent condition.   Only downside is that it's heavy.   The bag came from CT,  FedEx smart post.  It went to MA, then NJ,  and finally to me in NY.
> 
> My burnt orange Dawson is still enroute from CA.  FedEx updated the arrival date... it won't be here until sometime next week.  I think the plane is resting somewhere in OH.



I'm glad all your new bags are winners, LJ!   They sound gorgeous.   Hopefully your Dawson will be equally gorgeous and worth the wait!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I caved on the last day of the ILD promotion. I ordered a Barlow however, just for the sake of anticipation, I am not going to reveal which one until it gets here. I am hoping it will be a keeper. Soooo, it is traveling from the west coast and should be here on Tuesday....I hope. Tuesday, sigh.


Ok, I can't wait to see! Those prices were really good.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> While the forum was down,  2 of my new handbags arrived.   The cobalt blue lizard zip zip from Macy's.  It's stunning.  The color is more of a bright navy,  very rich.   Now I want that bag in more colors.  Waiting for another great sale.
> 
> The raspberry medium Flo satchel from ILD also arrived and it's a keeper too.  The color is a mid-tone bright raspberry pink,  nothing like crimson, plum, or Bordeaux.  It's a beautiful color and the bag is in excellent condition.   Only downside is that it's heavy.   The bag came from CT,  FedEx smart post.  It went to MA, then NJ,  and finally to me in NY.
> 
> My burnt orange Dawson is still enroute from CA.  FedEx updated the arrival date... it won't be here until sometime next week.  I think the plane is resting somewhere in OH.



So glad you love them and they are keepers. I wish I could see them, the colors sound beautiful.


----------



## MrsKC

I am going to my sons today and will get my Flynn!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I am going to my sons today and will get my Flynn!!!


I can't wait to see, KC!!


----------



## Megs

Hi all!! I'm not usually in this area but I saw this thread in new posts and the title made me LOL! 

Have fun waiting for your bags! It's the best when you know something good is coming in the mail!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Waiting in all these goodies... Been accessory crazy lately! I plan to use the Mint Ginger Pouchette as a cosmetic, cutting off the cross body strap.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Waiting in all these goodies... Been accessory crazy lately! I plan to use the Mint Ginger Pouchette as a cosmetic, cutting off the cross body strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384084


Wow, that's quite a haul! Very nice! Let's hope the July 4th sales offer something worthy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

My new arrival came today. It was due Tuesday but arrived Smartpost early. What? How cool is that? For some odd reason, I am always fascinated by the travel history of my bags. I feel like I am living vicariously through them. This one went from Fontana, CA to Los Angeles, CA, Williams, AZ, Panhandle, TX, Fenton, MO, Reynoldsville, PA, Northborough, MA, to CT. Whew, I am tired just thinking about it.

I will post pics in the reveal thread tomorrow. I think I need some opinions on it. I am not used to the Barlow style so I may need to do some serious purse posing. It is pretty though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm waiting on a Coach Whiplash Saddle Bag from their summer sale.   It is part of the 1941 Collection which I didn't expect to see go on sale.


----------



## aerinha

The stalk begins . Congratulate (or smack) me, I pulled the trigger on a preloved small flo satchel in black.  I had hoped to do a July 4 outlet trip but my driver is going away and the roads to get there scare me so I will not be driving there myself.  So when this beauty popped up at the right price I grabbed it.  Even if I got to the outlet there was no guarantee they would have had a small or mini satchel in black that met my leather requirements anyway.  This one is smooth and sales tax free 

It is six of one, half dozen of another if I prefer small to mini.  Mini is probably the better size for the little I carry but the wider opening on the small makes it easier to use and it gives me some extra space (like the day I shoved a pair of size nine flats in my small tmoro).


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> The stalk begins . Congratulate (or smack) me, I pulled the trigger on a preloved small flo satchel in black.  I had hoped to do a July 4 outlet trip but my driver is going away and the roads to get there scare me so I will not be driving there myself.  So when this beauty popped up at the right price I grabbed it.  Even if I got to the outlet there was no guarantee they would have had a small or mini satchel in black that met my leather requirements anyway.  This one is smooth and sales tax free
> 
> It is six of one, half dozen of another if I prefer small to mini.  Mini is probably the better size for the little I carry but the wider opening on the small makes it easier to use and it gives me some extra space (like the day I shoved a pair of size nine flats in my small tmoro).


The black is such a beautiful classic.   I hope you get a winner!!   My personal favorite size is the small; I agree that the opening on the mini is a little restrictive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Expecting a black Coach 75th Anniversary limited edition saddlebag to arrive tomorrow from the Bloomingdale's sale.   That is going to wrap me up for a while!    I'm climbing on the Ban Wagon until a closet purge or the new fall bags, whichever comes first.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Hope your new handbag is perfectly wonderful.  Good luck on the ban wagon with the summer sales tempting us all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hope your new handbag is perfectly wonderful.  Good luck on the ban wagon with the summer sales tempting us all.


Thanks, LJ.   And you are so right about the sales...they are really hard to resist.


----------



## aerinha

eBay purchase today. So the wait begins.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> eBay purchase today. So the wait begins.


Didja get this one yet?


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Didja get this one yet?


Yes, it was my mini raspberry flo.  It arrived really fast.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Yes, it was my mini raspberry flo.  It arrived really fast.


Oh, OK.   I just didn't want to miss anything.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, OK.   I just didn't want to miss anything.



Supposedly one day next week we are making a drive to the outlets as part of vacation so maybe I will have more to share then...although some restraint is necessary as my jewelry addictiion won earlier in the month and I ordered the silver dragon necklace from Game of Thrones when it released (14 week waiting list btw).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aerinha:*  Hope you have a ball at the outlets and come home with some treasures.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *aerinha:*  Hope you have a ball at the outlets and come home with some treasures.


How fun. Do sneak some pics if you can.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> How fun. Do sneak some pics if you can.


Will do if I can


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Supposedly one day next week we are making a drive to the outlets as part of vacation so maybe I will have more to share then...although some restraint is necessary as my jewelry addictiion won earlier in the month and I ordered the silver dragon necklace from Game of Thrones when it released (14 week waiting list btw).



Oh how fun!   I will be an hour from the San Marcos outlets tomorrow, so I'm going to go out of my way to run by there.   I haven't been to a Dooney outlet in at least 4 years, so I'm kind of excited.    San Marcos also has Gucci, Coach, Fossil, Brahmin, Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Brighton  and MK outlet stores that I can remember.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh how fun!   I will be an hour from the San Marcos outlets tomorrow, so I'm going to go out of my way to run by there.   I haven't been to a Dooney outlet in at least 4 years, so I'm kind of excited.    San Marcos also has Gucci, Coach, Fossil, Brahmin, and MK outlet stores that I can remember.



I am about an hour from the Reading outlet but there isn't much else there besides Dooney so trips are rare as it feels like a waste if I don't find anything. Used to hit the Coach outlet in Lahaska s couple times a year but priced got crazy and the new styles didn't appeal to me


----------



## aerinha

This is the mini florentine satchel in raspberry I was waiting on.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> I am about an hour from the Reading outlet but there isn't much else there besides Dooney so trips are rare as it feels like a waste if I don't find anything. Used to hit the Coach outlet in Lahaska s couple times a year but priced got crazy and the new styles didn't appeal to me


We have several outlet malls within an hour of my house, but none of them have Dooney stores.   I hardly ever go to any of them, but I can't resist checking out a Dooney outlet since I will be in that area tomorrow.  I will also scope out the Brahmin and Brighton outlets since we don't have those in my area either.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> View attachment 3421260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mini florentine satchel in raspberry I was waiting on.


She's a beauty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> We have several outlet malls within an hour of my house, but none of them have Dooney stores.   I hardly ever go to any of them, but I can't resist checking out a Dooney outlet since I will be in that area tomorrow.  I will also scope out the Brahmin and Brighton outlets since we don't have those in my area either.


 I am excited for you MB. How fun! Wish we could strap a go pro to you so we can see go along for the journey. Oooo, what about a live stream of the shopping trip. Crazy right? Can't wait to see your report.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I am excited for you MB. How fun! Wish we could strap a go pro to you so we can see go along for the journey. Oooo, what about a live stream of the shopping trip. Crazy right? Can't wait to see your report.


Well, I may have to put it off for a day; it is pouring rain today and looks like the same tomorrow.   I'm not up for hours of interstate driving in pouring rain.       Plus the outlets are an "outdoor" mall so running between stores in rain showers doesn't appeal to me.   Dang.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> View attachment 3421260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mini florentine satchel in raspberry I was waiting on.


*aerinha:*  your new raspberry mini is beautiful.  Enjoy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia;*  have fun when the weather clears.  Between Dooney and Brahmin,  it sounds to me like a wonderful trip.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia;*  have fun when the weather clears.  Between Dooney and Brahmin,  it sounds to me like a wonderful trip.


Thanks LJ.   I'm still waiting to see what the weather is like in the morning.   But either tomorrow or Thursday I will be at the outlets!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks LJ.   I'm still waiting to see what the weather is like in the morning.   But either tomorrow or Thursday I will be at the outlets!!


Well if you need assistance or just need to share your excitement or finds, I am a simple text message/pic away.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm annoyed at the USPS...grrrr. I'm expecting an LV charm that I bought from an eBay seller and the package is coming Signature Required. Tracking online shows that it left Tucson AZ on August 1 and was supposed to arrive today, but no tracking updates since the originating scan in Tucson. 

So I called the USPS and talked to someone who said they don't have any information other than the originating scan. WHAT THE HECK???? So who knows where my package is, or when I need to be here to sign for it if it shows up. STUPID POST OFFICE.


----------



## keishapie1973

I saw a reveal of this bag on YouTube and fell in love. I also found out about the QVC "as is" section....[emoji3]

So, the stalking began for my color choice. Yesterday, she popped up. Now, I'm just waiting on shipping confirmation..... [emoji7]


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm annoyed at the USPS...grrrr. I'm expecting an LV charm that I bought from an eBay seller and the package is coming Signature Required. Tracking online shows that it left Tucson AZ on August 1 and was supposed to arrive today, but no tracking updates since the originating scan in Tucson.
> 
> So I called the USPS and talked to someone who said they don't have any information other than the originating scan. WHAT THE HECK???? So who knows where my package is, or when I need to be here to sign for it if it shows up. STUPID POST OFFICE.




Any update MB? 
So frustrating....I might order more LV but the signature thing is an issue for me, esp since I have items shipped to my son's.....and you know why .


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> I saw a reveal of this bag on YouTube and fell in love. I also found out about the QVC "as is" section....[emoji3]
> 
> So, the stalking began for my color choice. Yesterday, she popped up. Now, I'm just waiting on shipping confirmation..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3430960



I just ordered an as is in elephant. Guess we will see how we do on as is for this bag. Good luck! I have done pretty good with as is in the past.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Any update MB?
> So frustrating....I might order more LV but the signature thing is an issue for me, esp since I have items shipped to my son's.....and you know why .


Yes, fortunately the package came today.   BUT...  the mailman just left it in my mailbox with the regular mail and did not get a signature upon delivery!    And the stupid USPS website still shows the package in Tucson even though I got it today!     If you order from LV, they do require a signature but they use UPS and not the stupid post office.


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> I just ordered an as is in elephant. Guess we will see how we do on as is for this bag. Good luck! I have done pretty good with as is in the past.



That's great to hear. I have my fingers crossed. I'm so excited to receive it. I'm already imagining my Fall outfits.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

I hope you both get winners!!    And I am SO ready for fall!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, fortunately the package came today.   BUT...  the mailman just left it in my mailbox with the regular mail and did not get a signature upon delivery!    And the stupid USPS website still shows the package in Tucson even though I got it today!     If you order from LV, they do require a signature but they use UPS and not the stupid post office.



I am glad you got it!!


----------



## aerinha

I am once again a stalker.  One is an ebay purchase that is supposed to arrive Monday.  The other is a QVC sale purchase that another member here "sold me" on lol.  One I hope isn't too big and the other I hope isn't too small.


----------



## aerinha

Yesterday my ebay purchase was in a neighboring town as in, drive a half mile down the road and I would be in that town.  I was confused why it went there and not to my local PO and feared it was going to the wrong address.  Today my bag is in Philadelphia, 45 mins away, to be brought back to my town for delivery on Monday.  How does that make sense?  What a waste of gas and man power, no wonder the PO is bleeding money.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Yesterday my ebay purchase was in a neighboring town as in, drive a half mile down the road and I would be in that town.  I was confused why it went there and not to my local PO and feared it was going to the wrong address.  Today my bag is in Philadelphia, 45 mins away, to be brought back to my town for delivery on Monday.  How does that make sense?  What a waste of gas and man power, no wonder the PO is bleeding money.


Sadly that is typical for the UPSP.   Their customer service is only rivaled by Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm expecting a couple of new little goodies this week, but thankfully they are coming UPS instead of the post office!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha:  makes no sense at all.  Sounds like the way FedEx Smart Post does their routing.  It's a hub design, and maybe it makes it more efficient for them,  but it doesn't make any sense to me to watch a package zig zag across multiple states


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> aerinha:  makes no sense at all.  Sounds like the way FedEx Smart Post does their routing.  It's a hub design, and maybe it makes it more efficient for them,  but it doesn't make any sense to me to watch a package zig zag across multiple states



I almost wonder if they misread the zip.  Mine and the nearby town are the same except for the last digit, mine ends in a 6, theirs a 0. Possibly it was directed to the wrong PO due to that and was sent back to Philly for rerouting.

My QVC purchase has yet to clear the in process stage so who knows when it will arrive.


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> I almost wonder if they misread the zip.  Mine and the nearby town are the same except for the last digit, mine ends in a 6, theirs a 0. Possibly it was directed to the wrong PO due to that and was sent back to Philly for rerouting.
> 
> My QVC purchase has yet to clear the in process stage so who knows when it will arrive.



QVC is driving me crazy!!!    I ordered Wednesday morning. My order changed to "shipped" on Friday but UPS still doesn't have the package. Don't they know how crazy and impatient we are concerning our bags....


----------



## aerinha

The one that took a tour of the state was supposed delivered "at the porch" but I don't have a porch. Now it can drive me nuts until I get home around 4.


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> QVC is driving me crazy!!!    I ordered Wednesday morning. My order changed to "shipped" on Friday but UPS still doesn't have the package. Don't they know how crazy and impatient we are concerning our bags....


Some of my QVC orders are still "in process" on their website though I got the stuff months ago.      They surely can make a person crazy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

...  Sorry, double post.


----------



## aerinha

Tilton black Flo is here and HUGE


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Tilton black Flo is here and HUGE
> 
> View attachment 3434650


Well, it is very nice and yes, having seen IRL, it is huge. Hope that is a positive for you.


----------



## aerinha

UPS emailed me that my QVC purchase should be here tomorrow.


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> I just ordered an as is in elephant. Guess we will see how we do on as is for this bag. Good luck! I have done pretty good with as is in the past.



I received mine today. It was in such a tiny box that I thought there was no way my bag was in there. Well, it was squeezed in just perfectly.  Luckily, it seemed to be ok. Mine didn't have any wrapping on it. There was one small scratch on the bottom, but she's a keeper. Let me know how yours arrive.....


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> I received mine today. It was in such a tiny box that I thought there was no way my bag was in there. Well, it was squeezed in just perfectly.  Luckily, it seemed to be ok. Mine didn't have any wrapping on it. There was one small scratch on the bottom, but she's a keeper. Let me know how yours arrive.....



Great! I'm glad you got a good one. I won't be able to pick mine up from my sons until Saturday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  how is your woven City Barlow?   Has the bottom straighted out?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  how is your woven City Barlow?   Has the bottom straighted out?


The books are still in it as it is still a bit wavy. I don't think it will ever be fully straight but I will hang on to it.
After closer inspection of the box, I believe the outlet packed it into an older box because it totally lacked rigidity. It was clearly used prior to the journey to my house and I believe that contributed to the box getting smashed in shipping, in addition to UPS mishandling.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  In my experience,  the outlets always reuse shipping boxes they get from the warehouse.   I find the old shipping labels crossed out.   Sometimes the boxes are too big for what's inside,  sometimes they may be tired and worn before they are reused.  Also,  so outlets do a much better job of packing handbag with lots of extra tissue to cushion their journey.   Some outlets just toss the handbags into the dustbags and into the box.   I hope your handbag gives you pleasure when you use it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My two little LV items are "out for delivery."       I got a 4-key holder and re-purchased the round coin purse.     I decided I wanted it after all.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  In my experience,  the outlets always reuse shipping boxes they get from the warehouse.   I find the old shipping labels crossed out.   Sometimes the boxes are too big for what's inside,  sometimes they may be tired and worn before they are reused.  Also,  so outlets do a much better job of packing handbag with lots of extra tissue to cushion their journey.   Some outlets just toss the handbags into the dustbags and into the box.   I hope your handbag gives you pleasure when you use it.


 Yes, that totally makes sense, but I wish they had noticed the integrity of the box and packed it accordingly. A bag of that design should have had more protection. Oh well, win some and lose some.


----------



## aerinha

Two of my three lingering purchases arrived.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, that totally makes sense, but I wish they had noticed the integrity of the box and packed it accordingly. A bag of that design should have had more protection. Oh well, win some and lose some.


I've seen that too, not only with Dooney bags shipped from the outlet but also with Coach bags. Old boxes reused. The problem I think is that some boxes might get stuck on UPS conveyors or something, because it's weird that in addition to the damage of the box, they always re-tape it. I think the box got stuck and got squished so it opened, either partially or fully and that's why they re-taped it. 

I agree with you, I wish people packing boxes would take more care on what they are doing. And don't get me started with the purse shipped on a plastic bag


----------



## MaryBel

I'm waiting for my medium Roxy in ocean! 
I hate waiting. Ordered on the 5th, chose express delivery and nothing yet. It's scheduled for today. We'll see!


----------



## momjules

Does anyone remember the way Dooney bags were packed four or five years ago? My first Dooney was from qvc and it was the double pocket satchel. It had foam panels all around it and covered in plastic. What a great job back then. I had pictures but they are in the "cloud" now so they are gone.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I've seen that too, not only with Dooney bags shipped from the outlet but also with Coach bags. Old boxes reused. The problem I think is that some boxes might get stuck on UPS conveyors or something, because it's weird that in addition to the damage of the box, they always re-tape it. I think the box got stuck and got squished so it opened, either partially or fully and that's why they re-taped it.
> 
> I agree with you, I wish people packing boxes would take more care on what they are doing. And don't get me started with the purse shipped on a plastic bag


Here's another one. There is a woman (Mrs. Q) on YT who collects Dooney's and Brahmin's. She ordered a Brahmin from Macy's and re-ordered approx. 5 times because the packers kept stuffing the bag into a smaller box. They ruined the handle every time, dents in the bag, sometimes just the bag with no plastic over it. They even resent her the same bag she sent back. And she did speak with the CS about it after the first round. It is unbelievable! Unfortunately the folks in the warehouse don't care, they just pick the items and throw it into a box. Well, God bless her patience. She recorded the saga over 4 or 5 videos.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm waiting for my medium Roxy in ocean!
> I hate waiting. Ordered on the 5th, chose express delivery and nothing yet. It's scheduled for today. We'll see!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Here's another one. There is a woman (Mrs. Q) on YT who collects Dooney's and Brahmin's. She ordered a Brahmin from Macy's and re-ordered approx. 5 times because the packers kept stuffing the bag into a smaller box. They ruined the handle every time, dents in the bag, sometimes just the bag with no plastic over it. They even resent her the same bag she sent back. And she did speak with the CS about it after the first round. It is unbelievable! Unfortunately the folks in the warehouse don't care, they just pick the items and throw it into a box. Well, God bless her patience. She recorded the saga over 4 or 5 videos.


I have received handbags from Macy's in those stupid plastic envelopes.   Just crazy.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> The books are still in it as it is still a bit wavy. I don't think it will ever be fully straight but I will hang on to it.
> After closer inspection of the box, I believe the outlet packed it into an older box because it totally lacked rigidity. It was clearly used prior to the journey to my house and I believe that contributed to the box getting smashed in shipping, in addition to UPS mishandling.


If it's s bag you really want that's best to do.


----------



## aerinha

I have 3 stalks now. One is my previously mentioned ILD bag. Another is my refund check from the CC company (which did not quite go as planned).  The third, and I swear I don't have a shopping addiction just everything I have been hunting for always seems to turn up at once, is another Dooney. So I have two pending reveals


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have received handbags from Macy's in those stupid plastic envelopes.   Just crazy.



Me too, not only from Macy's, also from L&T. 
They need to take some lessons from Dillard's! Dillard's packs everything perfectly.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Me too, not only from Macy's, also from L&T.
> They need to take some lessons from Dillard's! Dillard's packs everything perfectly.


Did you get your Roxy yesterday?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Did you get your Roxy yesterday?



Yes, I just took a pic. Let me resize it and put it on the reveals thread.


----------



## aerinha

Pics in the reveal thread but my purple nylon crossbody arrived earlier than expected. She was supposed to be my good bag with the pink (whose leather glue is failing) becoming my travel bag but the duck emblem in the pink is so perfect I hate to mess it up. Yes they do have doctors for this stuff lol


----------



## MrsKC

I get my elephant flo Barlow tomorrow.....I am so hoping for a good one!!
I will report back with pics if she is a keeper.
Happy Friday Girls!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> I get my elephant flo Barlow tomorrow.....I am so hoping for a good one!!
> I will report back with pics if she is a keeper.
> Happy Friday Girls!


Fingers crossed you get a winner.


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> I get my elephant flo Barlow tomorrow.....I am so hoping for a good one!!
> I will report back with pics if she is a keeper.
> Happy Friday Girls!



I hope you get a good one. Any updates?


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Fingers crossed you get a winner.



I did get a perfect one!! The lighting is terrible right now.  Will try to get better pics tomorrow!  
The bag is perfect,  never used,  tags on. Smells divine. Elephant is hard to describe and different in flo than pebbled.  But it will go with basically everything. 
Smooth on the front with minor uneven pebbling on the back. It's minor and on the back....doesn't bother me. 
Moving in tomorrow .


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> I hope you get a good one. Any updates?



Yes  it's great!  I will try to get some pics tomorrow in better light. Looks like we both did good with our "as is" this time!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> I did get a perfect one!! The lighting is terrible right now.  Will try to get better pics tomorrow!
> The bag is perfect,  never used,  tags on. Smells divine. Elephant is hard to describe and different in flo than pebbled.  But it will go with basically everything.
> Smooth on the front with minor uneven pebbling on the back. It's minor and on the back....doesn't bother me.
> Moving in tomorrow .


Congratulations.  Glad you got a winner.


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> I did get a perfect one!! The lighting is terrible right now.  Will try to get better pics tomorrow!
> The bag is perfect,  never used,  tags on. Smells divine. Elephant is hard to describe and different in flo than pebbled.  But it will go with basically everything.
> Smooth on the front with minor uneven pebbling on the back. It's minor and on the back....doesn't bother me.
> Moving in tomorrow .



Your bag is wonderful. I also think this elephant color is different in florentine.
Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> I did get a perfect one!! The lighting is terrible right now.  Will try to get better pics tomorrow!
> The bag is perfect,  never used,  tags on. Smells divine. Elephant is hard to describe and different in flo than pebbled.  But it will go with basically everything.
> Smooth on the front with minor uneven pebbling on the back. It's minor and on the back....doesn't bother me.
> Moving in tomorrow .



Very nice!!! I'm so happy to hear that. I haven't moved into mine yet but I'm looking forward to it.... [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> I did get a perfect one!! The lighting is terrible right now.  Will try to get better pics tomorrow!
> The bag is perfect,  never used,  tags on. Smells divine. Elephant is hard to describe and different in flo than pebbled.  But it will go with basically everything.
> Smooth on the front with minor uneven pebbling on the back. It's minor and on the back....doesn't bother me.
> Moving in tomorrow .


It is beautiful KC! I don't blame you for wanting to move right in. So, in person, would you say a warm gray or a cool gray? I wonder if this color varies from bag to bag? I don't have any elephant colored bags yet but I would like to get one eventually.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  Glad you got a winner.


Me too!!


keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! I'm so happy to hear that. I haven't moved into mine yet but I'm looking forward to it.... [emoji4]



You should move in!


momjules said:


> Your bag is wonderful. I also think this elephant color is different in florentine.
> Congrats!


Thank you, yes the color is different.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> It is beautiful KC! I don't blame you for wanting to move right in. So, in person, would you say a warm gray or a cool gray? I wonder if this color varies from bag to bag? I don't have any elephant colored bags yet but I would like to get one eventually.



I think it's a warm grey. This is the only elephant flo I have seen IRL, so I don't know about the color variation. It would be a good assumption though as most of the flo colors seem to vary.
I am planning to wear this color with black, brown, grey, red, pumpkin, taupes, and even shades of wines this fall and winter. I think it is the most versatile bag I have.


----------



## aerinha

MrsKC said:


> I did get a perfect one!! The lighting is terrible right now.  Will try to get better pics tomorrow!
> The bag is perfect,  never used,  tags on. Smells divine. Elephant is hard to describe and different in flo than pebbled.  But it will go with basically everything.
> Smooth on the front with minor uneven pebbling on the back. It's minor and on the back....doesn't bother me.
> Moving in tomorrow .



She is lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> She is lovely. Congratulations.



Thank you


----------



## aerinha

My last bag purchase is set to arrive Thursday but requires a signature so I probably won't get her until Fri or Sat.

I am also stalking the return of the turquoise nylon bag from ebay.  I put it in the mail bin at work but forgot to check if it was picked up and tracking doesn't show that it went to the local PO.


----------



## aerinha

So there are two more things coming to my house besides the one mentioned above (which I won't get until Friday thanks to needing a signature).  I don't know if I should thank or fear my shopping sense when it tells me to "look there now".

My return was sent from my work to my home PO which sent it to Philly which sent it back to my PO. I dread finding it sent back to me instead of to the seller


----------



## YankeeDooney

Um, cough cough, I accidentally hit the add to cart button on amazon ILD. Seriously, what is wrong with me?  I panicked when a certain bag sold out on ILD. Jumped over to Amazon and behold, one left. Must get now. I can always return, so I tell myself.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  which handbag jumped into your shopping cart?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  which handbag jumped into your shopping cart?


Woven Barlow in Brown T'Moro. I love the Bordeaux so much and loved the look of the dark brown. More than I wanted to spend, especially since I got the other on clearance for a great price, even though it got injured on its way here. We shall see.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Um, cough cough, I accidentally hit the add to cart button on amazon ILD. Seriously, what is wrong with me?  I panicked when a certain bag sold out on ILD. Jumped over to Amazon and behold, one left. Must get now. I can always return, so I tell myself.



Uh oh!  I wanted a woven small Dawson but one never came up at a price I felt comfortable with...then I developed a florentine problem lol.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Woven Barlow in Brown T'Moro. I love the Bordeaux so much and loved the look of the dark brown. More than I wanted to spend, especially since I got the other on clearance for a great price, even though it got injured on its way here. We shall see.



Those are gorgeous. ..can't wait for the pics.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Woven Barlow in Brown T'Moro. I love the Bordeaux so much and loved the look of the dark brown. More than I wanted to spend, especially since I got the other on clearance for a great price, even though it got injured on its way here. We shall see.


I see an obsession in the making.  I feel that way about the smooth City leather.   I want to own every color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have two bags coming this week.      I finally caved on the camo-duck (Robertson) Cayden bag for half price on ILD, and the QVC TSV for September in forest.   I always liked that whimsical duck camo, but the "R" will be removed immediately, lol.    So two bags in shades of green...  what the heck.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Woven Barlow in Brown T'Moro. I love the Bordeaux so much and loved the look of the dark brown. More than I wanted to spend, especially since I got the other on clearance for a great price, even though it got injured on its way here. We shall see.


Oh, that will be gorgeous, YD.   I am a sucker for woven bags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I see an obsession in the making.  I feel that way about the smooth City leather.   I want to own every color.



I like some of the smooth City leathers, like that wine color (must have) but with the Barlow design, I seem to be gravitating to the bags that have embossing because of the added interest. The two I have currently are the bordeaux woven and the denim croco. They look very different from each other. The new Lafayette Large Barlow croco bag is stunning in my opinion and will be going on the list. And I would like to get the Large Barlow in the Smooth City Leather. I think that's it.  Well maybe one Dawson, but for all, the price has to be right. I am very curious to see if the brown woven will be a "can't live without it" bag. I may decide one woven is enough.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I like some of the smooth City leathers, like that wine color (must have) but with the Barlow design, I seem to be gravitating to the bags that have embossing because of the added interest. The two I have currently are the bordeaux woven and the denim croco. They look very different from each other. The new Lafayette Large Barlow croco bag is stunning in my opinion and will be going on the list. And I would like to get the Large Barlow in the Smooth City Leather. I think that's it.  Well maybe one Dawson, but for all, the price has to be right. I am very curious to see if the brown woven will be a "can't live without it" bag. I may decide one woven is enough.



The Lafayette. ...what is that? Off to find out!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I have two bags coming this week.      I finally caved on the camo-duck (Robertson) Cayden bag for half price on ILD, and the QVC TSV for September in forest.   I always liked that whimsical duck camo, but the "R" will be removed immediately, lol.    So two bags in shades of green...  what the heck.



That will be fun! Yes, you are on a "green roll".


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I have two bags coming this week.      I finally caved on the camo-duck (Robertson) Cayden bag for half price on ILD, and the QVC TSV for September in forest.   I always liked that whimsical duck camo, but the "R" will be removed immediately, lol.    So two bags in shades of green...  what the heck.


Woot! Dying to hear what you think of the TSV. I also think you will like the Cayden. I think the duckies are a neat pattern. I only have one bag that is green and I keep forgetting I have it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I like some of the smooth City leathers, like that wine color (must have) but with the Barlow design, I seem to be gravitating to the bags that have embossing because of the added interest. The two I have currently are the bordeaux woven and the denim croco. They look very different from each other. The new Lafayette Large Barlow croco bag is stunning in my opinion and will be going on the list. And I would like to get the Large Barlow in the Smooth City Leather. I think that's it.  Well maybe one Dawson, but for all, the price has to be right. I am very curious to see if the brown woven will be a "can't live without it" bag. I may decide one woven is enough.


I'm just the opposite on the Lafayette; I don't like it at all.  I like the regular croco much better.   (Or a Brahmin, haha.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Woot! Dying to hear what you think of the TSV. I also think you will like the Cayden. I think the duckies are a neat pattern. I only have one bag that is green and I keep forgetting I have it.


I don't know why but I have liked the ducky camo since it was introduced.   I just wasn't paying full price and I certainly won't have that giant R on my bag.       I am quite anxious to see the TSV bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm just the opposite on the Lafayette; I don't like it at all.  I like the regular croco much better.   (Or a Brahmin, haha.)



Ok, I see now,  the Lafayette just has the embossing placed differently. I like it but already have two crocos in the City collection,  so I will have hear hear the reviews of others .


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know why but I have liked the ducky camo since it was introduced.   I just wasn't paying full price and I certainly won't have that giant R on my bag.       I am quite anxious to see the TSV bag.


Looking at the "R" hang tag, I wonder if the actual letter could be replaced with another. There are so many initials out there. For that matter, there may be something else that could be attached or glued that could look just as nice while making use of that leather hang tag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I see now,  the Lafayette just has the embossing placed differently. I like it but already have two crocos in the City collection,  so I will have hear hear the reviews of others .


I think the Lafayette is the same croco pattern as the Campbell and Croco Fino perhaps with a slightly different finish. (images from dooney.com) Lafayette is the first image.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Looking at the "R" hang tag, I wonder if the actual letter could be replaced with another. There are so many initials out there. For that matter, there may be something else that could be attached or glued that could look just as nice while making use of that leather hang tag.


I'll have to see what can be done when it gets here.  Lord knows I have plenty of doo-dads.     I was thinking my little brass duck might look cute on there...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll have to see what can be done when it gets here.  Lord knows I have plenty of doo-dads.     I was thinking my little brass duck might look cute on there...



I agree. I thought that would be perfect too. I think I mentioned that once before on here.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

YankeeDooney said:


> I think the Lafayette is the same croco pattern as the Campbell and Croco Fino perhaps with a slightly different finish. (images from dooney.com) Lafayette is the first image.


Woah!  Mind blown.  You're right.  I thought I had seen that pattern before.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> I have two bags coming this week.      I finally caved on the camo-duck (Robertson) Cayden bag for half price on ILD, and the QVC TSV for September in forest.   I always liked that whimsical duck camo, but the "R" will be removed immediately, lol.    So two bags in shades of green...  what the heck.


Oohh.  Now you have me eyeing up that Cayden.  I also cannot wait to hear your review on the September TSV.  If you love it I am ordering the Bordeaux.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I think the Lafayette is the same croco pattern as the Campbell and Croco Fino perhaps with a slightly different finish. (images from dooney.com) Lafayette is the first image.



Yes! I think that's it! Great recall YD!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll have to see what can be done when it gets here.  Lord knows I have plenty of doo-dads.     I was thinking my little brass duck might look cute on there...



That will look so cute on your bag!


----------



## aerinha

Tomorrow there should be an arrival. Whether redelivery happens or I drive to the PO to get her she will be home.


----------



## aerinha

Beyond frustrated right now.  My NWT crossbody from ebay arrived dirty and used.  Seller took three days to send me a label.  I used her packaging and sent it back.  Next day it is back at my house because she used priority packaging and sent me a first class label.  You can't do that, which I didn't know.  She knew and didn't tell me.  

Called PO who said the label was still valid. Put the bag in a plain box not too much bigger than the purse and sent again.  It was back at my door when I got home today woth a postage due sticker and a post it saying "1lb 11 oz priority $9.45".  I don't know if the label was invalid after the first trip (meaning the person I spoke to was wrong) and they gave me the cost to ship with anew label or if they are saying my box is overweight for the ebay provided label and that it must go priority at $9.45.  Either way, ebay shows it as delivered and I still have the filthy thing.

Called ebay and explained to someone who was not the greatest with English that first I goofed, but now there is a label problem that I don't understand.  First the guy told me this was great because if the seller didn't pony up a sufficient label in 5 days I got my refund and the bag, which as a sometimes seller scares me, I am not in this to screw someone over nor do I like ebay employees giving buyers a way to rob a seller.  I want to return the bag, a no cost to me and get my money back.  That is it.

So once I informed him that that was really not ok with me, he said they would put a hold on the return and contact the seller via email about giving me a label that will work.  Honestly I am about ready to see if I can send it COD (does that still exist?) or jsut eat the cost of shipping and send it back to her to get this over with.  

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## aerinha

Two of my now four stalks arrived today.  Neither was expected.  The bag scheduled for redeilvery wasn't put on the mail truck and it took 40 mins and two increasingly heated calls from me for them to find it at the post office.  It is supposed to be delivered later today.  

I have one item from the Haute Look sale coming.  I think I nabbed my turquoise crossbody.  Color looked right but they called it teal.  However they also called it canvas instead of nylon.

As for my reverse stalk from my tirade above, I finally got a priority label from the seller and will be sending it back tomorrow to hopefully never be seen again.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oohh.  Now you have me eyeing up that Cayden.  I also cannot wait to hear your review on the September TSV.  If you love it I am ordering the Bordeaux.


Hey LID!   Did you see my pics of the TSV on the other thread?   It's a nice bag but not for me, plus it has a flaw in the finish so it's packed to return.

In other news, the "Smart" Post Turtle has lumbered into town and my camo duck bag is Out for Delivery!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey LID!   Did you see my pics of the TSV on the other thread?   It's a nice bag but not for me, plus it has a flaw in the finish so it's packed to return.
> 
> In other news, the "Smart" Post Turtle has lumbered into town and my camo duck bag is Out for Delivery!


Oooo, I was wondering if you had gotten it or if I saw it already. Sad....that I don't recall. Happy that we will see it soon.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Yes, I did see your pic and review.  Thank you!  Now I'm not sure.  I do love structured bags and I like the shape and handle.  I am unsure about the leather.  I like the roxy which is also a flat pebble leather but this one appears to maybe have a sheen like a saffiano which does not float my boat.  I wish they would bring back the light checked lining.  It matched every bag color and was more high end looking than the red lining.  I just don't know.  Maybe it is one of those "gotta try it to see if you like it" type of bags.  I have until September 10th, right?  

I am still thinking about that Cayden.  I eye it up every day.  And as long as I'm looking, I peek at the small pebble Kendall, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Yes, I did see your pic and review.  Thank you!  Now I'm not sure.  I do love structured bags and I like the shape and handle.  I am unsure about the leather.  I like the roxy which is also a flat pebble leather but this one appears to maybe have a sheen like a saffiano which does not float my boat.  I wish they would bring back the light checked lining.  It matched every bag color and was more high end looking than the red lining.  I just don't know.  Maybe it is one of those "gotta try it to see if you like it" type of bags.  I have until September 10th, right?
> 
> I am still thinking about that Cayden.  I eye it up every day.  And as long as I'm looking, I peek at the small pebble Kendall, too!


You are correct, the finish does have a slight sheen and may be coated; I couldn't tell whether it is or not.  It is not as nice as the Roxy leather IMO.    You probably should get one home and look it over; it is a nice bag.   It didn't work for me but I know plenty of people are going to love that strap and easy access.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

My TSV bag is at the UPS place just chilling out all weekend amongst the boxes, but tomorrow it is MINE   I'll add my opinion to MB's and anyone else who pre-ordered. I hope its


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My TSV bag is at the UPS place just chilling out all weekend amongst the boxes, but tomorrow it is MINE   I'll add my opinion to MB's and anyone else who pre-ordered. I hope its


    I can't wait to hear how you like it, and see the ginger color!


----------



## keishapie1973

I've been looking for a suede bag and fell in love with this one. Total impulse buy. I didn't check the measurements until after I purchased. Hopefully, it's not too big....[emoji5]

I've never seen it before. Anyone own this style?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

She's Here!!  I will post photos on the TSV thread


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been looking for a suede bag and fell in love with this one. Total impulse buy. I didn't check the measurements until after I purchased. Hopefully, it's not too big....[emoji5]
> 
> I've never seen it before. Anyone own this style?
> 
> View attachment 3446469



It is gorgeous. That is a great find! And yes, I have a Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue. (pic pulled from web)
It is a good size bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> It is gorgeous. That is a great find! And yes, I have a Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue. (pic pulled from web)
> It is a good size bag.
> View attachment 3446523



Thank you!!! I'm excited to receive it....[emoji3]


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been looking for a suede bag and fell in love with this one. Total impulse buy. I didn't check the measurements until after I purchased. Hopefully, it's not too big....[emoji5]
> 
> I've never seen it before. Anyone own this style?
> 
> View attachment 3446469



It's gorgeous!  Yes, it is a big bag but beautiful.  I have it in Dillen  leather.


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been looking for a suede bag and fell in love with this one. Total impulse buy. I didn't check the measurements until after I purchased. Hopefully, it's not too big....[emoji5]
> 
> I've never seen it before. Anyone own this style?
> 
> View attachment 3446469



Here is mine in Dillen -black.


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> It's gorgeous!  Yes, it is a big bag but beautiful.  I have it in Dillen  leather.



Thank you...[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> Here is mine in Dillen -black.



Thanks!!! That helps a lot. It doesn't look too big. It looks great on you...[emoji2]


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! That helps a lot. It doesn't look too big. It looks great on you...[emoji2]



Thank you.  I love this one. You will enjoy it in suede,  I love Dooney suede; ).


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> It is gorgeous. That is a great find! And yes, I have a Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue. (pic pulled from web)
> It is a good size bag.
> View attachment 3446523



Hi! I also have this bag in Dillon leather in the color sand. I always say how comfortable a bag it is when I carry it! You'll enjoy it


----------



## aerinha

2 stalkings.  A nylon crossbody from Hautelook that is taking longer than normal to arrive and my first Poshmark purchase that I hopefully don't regret.  

My return from heck has finally completed.


----------



## aerinha

Maybe I don't have the Poshmark bag after all. Woke to an email calling my activity suspicious and Posh putting me on hold unless I give them a screen shot of my Paypal account page (not happening) or completing some form. If the form asks anything too personal I will not be doing it. This is bizarre.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Maybe I don't have the Poshmark bag after all. Woke to an email calling my activity suspicious and Posh putting me on hold unless I give them a screen shot of my Paypal account page (not happening) or completing some form. If the form asks anything too personal I will not be doing it. This is bizarre.



Wow, I have never ordered from them before.  You are having more than your share of problems.  Sorry, this takes the joy out of it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> 2 stalkings.  A nylon crossbody from Hautelook that is taking longer than normal to arrive and my first Poshmark purchase that I hopefully don't regret.
> 
> My return from heck has finally completed.


Glad your return from he** is finally done.
When I encounter problems with new handbags,  I take it as a sign to stop for a while.
The frustration outweighs the pleasure.


----------



## aerinha

MrsKC said:


> Wow, I have never ordered from them before.  You are having more than your share of problems.  Sorry, this takes the joy out of it.



My first order and likely last. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad your return from he** is finally done.
> When I encounter problems with new handbags,  I take it as a sign to stop for a while.
> The frustration outweighs the pleasure.



Agreed. I thought I was done but this was a bone flo satchel so I jumped on it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My first order and likely last.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I thought I was done but this was a bone flo satchel so I jumped on it.


Aaahhh,  bone flo satchel..... good reason.  Hope it all works out and you get the bag and love it.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Aaahhh,  bone flo satchel..... good reason.  Hope it all works out and you get the bag and love it.



I think I have it straightened out.  If they want anything else from me I am cancelling the order.  I do plan to be done after this satchel.


----------



## aerinha

Boring story short, there will be a bone florentine satchel (possibly 2), there will not be another purse for a while after this satchel experince and I doubt I will ever use Poshmark again.  Once I know what is going on, I will update for anyone who might also be considering buying through Posh.

There should be a reveal tomorrow of a pre-ban bag that, if not the color in the pic, is going back.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Boring story short, there will be a bone florentine satchel (possibly 2), there will not be another purse for a while after this satchel experince and I doubt I will ever use Poshmark again.  Once I know what is going on, I will update for anyone who might also be considering buying through Posh.
> 
> There should be a reveal tomorrow of a pre-ban bag that, if not the color in the pic, is going back.


I have also been looking for the small bone Flo satchel. It is a gorgeous bag. Good luck....hope it is a lovely one!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I have also been looking for the small bone Flo satchel. It is a gorgeous bag. Good luck....hope it is a lovely one!



Assuming Posh actually sends me the first one, there are two coming my way.  Either two smalls or a small and a mini (which I would be ok with).  I wish I had slept on the Posh order because the ebay one turned up 48 hours later and would have spared me the Posh headache.  Will post pics when it/they arrive.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Assuming Posh actually sends me the first one, there are two coming my way.  Either two smalls or a small and a mini (which I would be ok with).  I wish I had slept on the Posh order because the ebay one turned up 48 hours later and would have spared me the Posh headache.  Will post pics when it/they arrive.


Hope there is a winner or two for you to decide to keep.


----------



## aerinha

teal crossbody is actually teal so I am returning it.  Guess Nordstrom used the wrong pic.  Looks like I will be getting 2 bone satchels as complaining to Paypal prompted Poshmark to ship my bag from them.


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been looking for a suede bag and fell in love with this one. Total impulse buy. I didn't check the measurements until after I purchased. Hopefully, it's not too big....[emoji5]
> 
> I've never seen it before. Anyone own this style?
> 
> View attachment 3446469



Pretty! I love the nubuck on this one! Congrats!
I have this style but in florentine leather, in ocean.


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> Pretty! I love the nubuck on this one! Congrats!
> I have this style but in florentine leather, in ocean.



Thanks!!! I'm sure it's gorgeous in ocean. I'm excited to get it but the seller still hasn't shipped it. Purchased Sunday, she printed the label yesterday but hasn't taken it to usps yet. I thought I'd have it by now.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm sure it's gorgeous in ocean. I'm excited to get it but the seller still hasn't shipped it. Purchased Sunday, she printed the label yesterday but hasn't taken it to usps yet. I thought I'd have it by now.....


Doesn't she understand,  when you buy a new handbag your want it NOW!
I hope you love it when it arrives.


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm sure it's gorgeous in ocean. I'm excited to get it but the seller still hasn't shipped it. Purchased Sunday, she printed the label yesterday but hasn't taken it to usps yet. I thought I'd have it by now.....



Sorry to hear that GF!
I hate when they take their sweet time to ship things. I don't understand why they can think they can take as long as they want. When you buy something, you want it with you as soon as possible, especially us with out purses, in our case, we buy it today and we want it today (since yesterday is not possible)


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> Sorry to hear that GF!
> I hate when they take their sweet time to ship things. I don't understand why they can think they can take as long as they want. When you buy something, you want it with you as soon as possible, especially us with out purses, in our case, we buy it today and we want it today (since yesterday is not possible)



Thanks!!! Unfortunately, tracking still hasn't updated to "shipped". Maybe it's a mail glitch. The seller still hasn't responded but she has excellent feedback....[emoji848]


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! Unfortunately, tracking still hasn't updated to "shipped". Maybe it's a mail glitch. The seller still hasn't responded but she has excellent feedback....[emoji848]


Ugh, how frustrating.   It's probably the stupid USPS.


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, how frustrating.   It's probably the stupid USPS.



Seller responded. It is the stupid USPS!!! [emoji23] Package should arrive tomorrow or Monday..... [emoji3]


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Seller responded. It is the stupid USPS!!! [emoji23] Package should arrive tomorrow or Monday..... [emoji3]


----------



## aerinha

I have another bone satchel at large and, though I said I wouldn't, I ordered the saffiano Sawyer in natural from ILD for $99.  Pretty much the cheapest I think I will find this style and I am dying to try one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Eeek, my QVC order status on the Toscana hobo is "ETA 8/31!"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    I will be camped out on the curb for sure.   (Of course, we all know how accurate the Q's shipping info is.    ) 

I haven't been this excited to see a bag in a very long time.    WOOT!!!    And  if I don't like it I will be bummed.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Eeek, my QVC order status on the Toscana hobo is "ETA 8/31!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be camped out on the curb for sure.   (Of course, we all know how accurate the Q's shipping info is.    )
> 
> I haven't been this excited to see a bag in a very long time.    WOOT!!!    And  if I don't like it I will be bummed.



Just 3 days! Wow, that is super fast!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Just 3 days! Wow, that is super fast!


   Well, that's just their "estimate."   We'll see what happens.

And OMG, I actually forgot that I have another bag coming from ILD.   I ordered a red pebbled Kendall drawstring and the ETA on it is Thursday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MIa:*  it's going to be an exciting week.  Hope you love both your new handbags.  Can't wait for your reviews.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Just 3 days! Wow, that is super fast!


Well, as usual on Q, it's still "in process."   So that ETA is probably pie-in-the-sky.


----------



## keishapie1973

keishapie1973 said:


> Seller responded. It is the stupid USPS!!! [emoji23] Package should arrive tomorrow or Monday..... [emoji3]



Update: Still no bag. Tracking has not updated at all. Seller thinks there may have been a problem with postage or it's possibly just lost??? She offered a refund. We agreed to wait a few more days to see if it shows up. Perhaps this is a sign that I didn't need another bag....


----------



## aerinha

Bone satchel two arrived.  So glad I got the other one as this one SMELLS of perfume and scents give me headaches.  I applied to Poshmark to send it back because it was also bigger than the measurements listed.  Now I have to find somewhere to put this bag as it is giving me a massive headache.  If they refuse the return this is either going to be the best deal on ebay or my first trade in.  Structurally the bag is fine, but the perfume...


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Update: Still no bag. Tracking has not updated at all. Seller thinks there may have been a problem with postage or it's possibly just lost??? She offered a refund. We agreed to wait a few more days to see if it shows up. Perhaps this is a sign that I didn't need another bag....


Aw, what a drag.   Sorry, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Bone satchel two arrived.  So glad I got the other one as this one SMELLS of perfume and scents give me headaches.  I applied to Poshmark to send it back because it was also bigger than the measurements listed.  Now I have to find somewhere to put this bag as it is giving me a massive headache.  If they refuse the return this is either going to be the best deal on ebay or my first trade in.  Structurally the bag is fine, but the perfume...


Ugh, what a bummer.   I hope they will allow the return.   I have never dealt with Poshmark.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, what a bummer.   I hope they will allow the return.   I have never dealt with Poshmark.



If not for the smell I might have used it along with Marshmallow as Stinky is of much more robust leather.  I Don't even mind the pebbling on her.  I love Marshmallow but she is so delicate feeling I am slightly scared to carry her.

I have the ebay listing ready to go if Posh is a pain.  They were so weird about about shipping to work I am not expecting an easy return.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> If not for the smell I might have used it along with Marshmallow as Stinky is of much more robust leather.  I Don't even mind the pebbling on her.  I love Marshmallow but she is so delicate feeling I am slightly scared to carry her.
> 
> I have the ebay listing ready to go if Posh is a pain.  They were so weird about about shipping to work I am not expecting an easy return.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## MiaBorsa

And UGH.   Can I just whine about "smart post" one more time????       My package from ILD is sitting across town* less than an hour away from me*.   FEDEX still says ETA is THURSDAY, OMG.         So it will sit there in a warehouse for two days and then go to the post office, and then to me.   ACK.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Bone satchel two arrived.  So glad I got the other one as this one SMELLS of perfume and scents give me headaches.  I applied to Poshmark to send it back because it was also bigger than the measurements listed.  Now I have to find somewhere to put this bag as it is giving me a massive headache.  If they refuse the return this is either going to be the best deal on ebay or my first trade in.  Structurally the bag is fine, but the perfume...


Sorry the bag didn't have the smell of fine leather ,  but glad you got the other one that is just lovely.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> And UGH.   Can I just whine about "smart post" one more time????       My package from ILD is sitting across town* less than an hour away from me*.   FEDEX still says ETA is THURSDAY, OMG.         So it will sit there in a warehouse for two days and then go to the post office, and then to me.   ACK.


Smart Post isn't.   And I know waiting is hard.   Too bad you can't just go and get it from FedEx.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I HAVE driven to the UPS place twice to retrieve packages that I needed for a gift before. ( not handbags and not for me) but they do allow that if you call ahead and they flag the box for you to pick it up. Not sure if FEDEX has the same policy or not. I too hate "smart post" Such a stupid concept. especially when we are waiting for new handbags


----------



## aerinha

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I HAVE driven to the UPS place twice to retrieve packages that I needed for a gift before. ( not handbags and not for me) but they do allow that if you call ahead and they flag the box for you to pick it up. Not sure if FEDEX has the same policy or not. I too hate "smart post" Such a stupid concept. especially when we are waiting for new handbags



UPS has a free service you can join and go online to have packages held for pick up.  They also email you every time a box is scheduled to arrive at your registered address.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Waiting on my Convertible Shopper in Black. I wanted one these when they were out about 2 years ago but not enough to purchase.  Thought I'd give it a try...


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Waiting on my Convertible Shopper in Black. I wanted one these when they were out about 2 years ago but not enough to purchase.  Thought I'd give it a try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453290


Oooh, nice.   That looks like the large one.   I owned the small one in bone or ivory back when they first came out.   It's a great bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Smart Post isn't.   And I know waiting is hard.   Too bad you can't just go and get it from FedEx.


This is one thing I have noticed about FedEx... they do not deliver early, EVER.   I use 'My UPS' to track UPS packages and many, many times they change a delivery date and deliver SOONER  if the package gets to a distribution center early.   Most times they even deliver "SurePost" packages directly to me instead of to the post office so I get stuff a day sooner.   I just don't understand why FedEx lets a package sit in one spot for 3 days when it is so close.   

In other news, my QVC Toscana has shipped!


----------



## aerinha

Waiting for confirmation my saffiano Sawyer shipped. Not ready to carry her yet but I will load her up before removing tags to see if she will work for me. 

Mostly now I am stalking returns to make sure they got where they should


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Waiting on my Convertible Shopper in Black. I wanted one these when they were out about 2 years ago but not enough to purchase.  Thought I'd give it a try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453290



Oh, nice one GF!
I have the navy in that one! Maybe I should change into mine. I haven't carried it since I got it.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> This is one thing I have noticed about FedEx... they do not deliver early, EVER.   I use 'My UPS' to track UPS packages and many, many times they change a delivery date and deliver SOONER  if the package gets to a distribution center early.   Most times they even deliver "SurePost" packages directly to me instead of to the post office so I get stuff a day sooner.   I just don't understand why FedEx lets a package sit in one spot for 3 days when it is so close.
> 
> In other news, my QVC Toscana has shipped!



I agree, Fedex sucks!  I signed up for Fedex's delivery manager (equivalent to the UPS my choice service) and it doesn't even let you hold some packages. UPS lets you, it just changes where they can hold it (UPS store vs UPS Call center). I've have the same experience with UPS, Surepost packages skipping the post office and early deliveries. No such luck with Fedex.

Can't wait to see those Pics!


----------



## MaryBel

Waiting on Fedex  for some goodies I got from Dillard's.
Just a Coach in turquoise, a black MK, a fob and some shoes. Hopefully they will be here soon. Scheduled for today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I agree, Fedex sucks!  I signed up for Fedex's delivery manager (equivalent to the UPS my choice service) and it doesn't even let you hold some packages. UPS lets you, it just changes where they can hold it (UPS store vs UPS Call center). I've have the same experience with UPS, Surepost packages skipping the post office and early deliveries. No such luck with Fedex.
> 
> Can't wait to see those Pics!


Yeah, I signed up for Fedex Delivery Manager a few months ago, too.   It is practically worthless because you can't actually "manage" anything.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> This is one thing I have noticed about FedEx... they do not deliver early, EVER.   I use 'My UPS' to track UPS packages and many, many times they change a delivery date and deliver SOONER  if the package gets to a distribution center early.   Most times they even deliver "SurePost" packages directly to me instead of to the post office so I get stuff a day sooner.   I just don't understand why FedEx lets a package sit in one spot for 3 days when it is so close.
> 
> In other news, my QVC Toscana has shipped!



YAY!  Just read a review for this on the Q already, someone thinks that complaining about what the bag isn't, is a REVIEW OF THE BAG. Why do they post these as reviews?  They say they read these before they post them , I don't think so!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Waiting on my Convertible Shopper in Black. I wanted one these when they were out about 2 years ago but not enough to purchase.  Thought I'd give it a try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453290



LOVE that bag, the black  leather and the trim is


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> YAY!  Just read a review for this on the Q already, someone thinks that complaining about what the bag isn't, is a REVIEW OF THE BAG. Why do they post these as reviews?  They say they read these before they post them , I don't think so!


Can you believe that "review??"   I don't know why they allow that stuff; that is not a REVIEW.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Can you believe that "review??"   I don't know why they allow that stuff; that is not a REVIEW.


 Looks like 53 people have flagged that "review" as unhelpful. Still NOT taken down


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I signed up for Fedex Delivery Manager a few months ago, too.   *It is practically worthless because you can't actually "manage" anything.*



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## aerinha

I think ILD is punishing me for my recent returns by not shipping my sawyer. What is taking so long?


----------



## MiaBorsa

My red Kendall is out for delivery!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, nice.   That looks like the large one.   I owned the small one in bone or ivory back when they first came out.   It's a great bag.



Oh thank you! I didn't know it came in other sizes. I bet the Bone was stunning. I'm excited to get her. She's at the post office to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh thank you! I didn't know it came in other sizes. I bet the Bone was stunning. I'm excited to get her. She's at the post office to be delivered tomorrow.


Well, now that I look more closely at that pic, I'm not sure mine was the same after all.   I think it was called the "convertible satchel" but maybe not.   Here's a pic from Overstock that is the shape I had....  http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...her-Convertible-Hobo-Bag/9216910/product.html 

I hope you love yours.   Post a pic for us when you get it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Waiting on my Convertible Shopper in Black. I wanted one these when they were out about 2 years ago but not enough to purchase.  Thought I'd give it a try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453290


That's a pretty bag. I like the handles on that one.


----------



## keishapie1973

Well, since my eBay purchase got lost in the mail, I deserve another bag. The one I really wanted. The one I admire in *MiaBorsa*'s avatar everytime I see it..... 

Florentine Elisa in natural.... 

Ordered with the Labor Day sale. Let the stalking begin.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Well, since my eBay purchase got lost in the mail, I deserve another bag. The one I really wanted. The one I admire in *MiaBorsa*'s avatar everytime I see it.....
> 
> Florentine Elisa in natural....
> 
> Ordered with the Labor Day sale. Let the stalking begin.....


Congratulations.  Hope it's everything your wanted when it arrives.


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  Hope it's everything your wanted when it arrives.



Thanks!!! I hope so too...[emoji3]


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> Well, since my eBay purchase got lost in the mail, I deserve another bag. The one I really wanted. The one I admire in *MiaBorsa*'s avatar everytime I see it.....
> 
> Florentine Elisa in natural....
> 
> Ordered with the Labor Day sale. Let the stalking begin.....



I want that in Tmoro but fear the closure


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Well, since my eBay purchase got lost in the mail, I deserve another bag. The one I really wanted. The one I admire in *MiaBorsa*'s avatar everytime I see it.....
> 
> Florentine Elisa in natural....
> 
> Ordered with the Labor Day sale. Let the stalking begin.....


Oooh, yay.   I hope you love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> I want that in Tmoro but fear the closure



I was a little afraid at first but I played around with one at Macy's. It didn't seem too bad....


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, yay.   I hope you love it!



I think I will. I know that I LOVE the looks of it so I'm willing to suffer with the clasp. Maybe it won't bother me at all....


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> I want that in Tmoro but fear the closure


The closure works great and is no bother at all.   The biggest complaint I have with Elisa is that the long strap is permanently attached.   (Well, I suppose it could be taken off but it would be a giant hassle and it would leave the big leather "loops" sticking out on each side.  I really don't mind the leather strap hanging but if I did it would be a deal-breaker.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> My red Kendall is out for delivery!


Well, I got the Kendall...it's gorgeous but too big so it's going back.   For some reason I totally disregarded the bottom measurements on that bag.      Duh.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I got the Kendall...it's gorgeous but too big so it's going back.   For some reason I totally disregarded the bottom measurements on that bag.      Duh.


Really? Too big?  I thought those were on the smallish side? Is it bigger than your ostrich drawstring or just wider at the base?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, now that I look more closely at that pic, I'm not sure mine was the same after all.   I think it was called the "convertible satchel" but maybe not.   Here's a pic from Overstock that is the shape I had....  http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...her-Convertible-Hobo-Bag/9216910/product.html
> 
> I hope you love yours.   Post a pic for us when you get it!



GF, you are right, they are not the same. The one you had was pebbled leather, the one Pcan got is calf leather.


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> I think I will. I know that I LOVE the looks of it so I'm willing to suffer with the clasp. Maybe it won't bother me at all....



I tried to play with one at Macy's but its strap was attached to a display rod and I knocked it over trying to touch the bag so I ran away and never touched one again.



MiaBorsa said:


> The closure works great and is no bother at all.   The biggest complaint I have with Elisa is that the long strap is permanently attached.   (Well, I suppose it could be taken off but it would be a giant hassle and it would leave the big leather "loops" sticking out on each side.  I really don't mind the leather strap hanging but if I did it would be a deal-breaker.)



I didn't know the strap was attached.  Not sure I would like that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Really? Too big?  I thought those were on the smallish side? Is it bigger than your ostrich drawstring or just wider at the base?


This is the full-size Kendall, not the crossbody style.   

Here ya go... it's the base width that I don't like.   I prefer a shoulder bag to fit closer up against the body.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> I tried to play with one at Macy's but its strap was attached to a display rod and I knocked it over trying to touch the bag so I ran away and never touched one again.
> 
> Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> This is the full-size Kendall, not the crossbody style.
> 
> Here ya go... it's the base width that I don't like.   I prefer a shoulder bag to fit closer up against the body.




She does have quite the "butt" there.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> This is the full-size Kendall, not the crossbody style.
> 
> Here ya go... it's the base width that I don't like.   I prefer a shoulder bag to fit closer up against the body.


Ahhh, I see. Big difference there. So, do you carry the Buckley's as satchels (given the similar size to Kendall)?
I ask with no ulterior motive...Maybe she wants to give up those Buckley's?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ahhh, I see. Big difference there. So, do you carry the Buckley's as satchels (given the similar size to Kendall)?
> I ask with no ulterior motive...Maybe she wants to give up those Buckley's?


Honestly, I never carry the Buckleys.      They are too bulky and heavy for my shoulder.   They will probably end up in a closet purge someday.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, I never carry the Buckleys.      They are too bulky and heavy for my shoulder.   *They will probably end up in a closet purge someday.*


What time should I be there? I am sure the children and girlfriends of children have no priority over the virtual tpf pal.


----------



## aerinha

Well there will be a suede Sawyer, but not navy. I got the black off ebay because it seems to be a QVC exclusive color and this bypassed both taxes and $11 of shipping.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Well there will be a suede Sawyer, but not navy. I got the black off ebay because it seems to be a QVC exclusive color and this bypassed both taxes and $11 of shipping.


Black suede is very rich looking.   I hope you will be thrilled.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Black suede is very rich looking.   I hope you will be thrilled.



I think I will be.  The black/black and the navy tied for first place with me.


----------



## aerinha

Long story short I am stalking a lot.  I guess if ILD doesn't email me the saffiano sawyer shipped or respond to my email about it on Tuesday I will call them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Woot!   My "replacement" Toscana Hobo from the Dooney Labor Day sale is "out for delivery!"   Now I can finally return the QVC bag and carry one!!


----------



## MeiLin

I'm waiting for my new Chanel WOC and it could be two more days


----------



## aerinha

ILD shipped my two buy more and save bags separately so I am still waiting on one more.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My "replacement" Toscana Hobo from the Dooney Labor Day sale is "out for delivery!"   Now I can finally return the QVC bag and carry one!!


Curious to see if there is any difference between the two.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Curious to see if there is any difference between the two.



Me too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Curious to see if there is any difference between the two.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too!


Well, I am here to report that the bag I received today is much smoother finish than the slightly pebbled QVC bag.   Now I'm trying to decide whether I want the slight pebble or the totally smooth look!     The slightly pebbled bag seems to be softer leather, but that might be my imagination.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I am here to report that the bag I received today is much smoother finish than the slightly pebbled QVC bag.   Now I'm trying to decide whether I want the slight pebble or the totally smooth look!     The slightly pebbled bag seems to be softer leather, but that might be my imagination.



Mine arrived today from Dooney and is very smooth ( and beautiful) Now you have me curious about the pebbled look ... hmmm. Not sure what I would do in your shoes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Mine arrived today from Dooney and is very smooth ( and beautiful) Now you have me curious about the pebbled look ... hmmm. Not sure what I would do in your shoes.


I'm glad you are happy with your new bag!    I thought my QVC bag was smooth and gorgeous until the Dooney one arrived!!      I will try to take a good pic of them for comparison tomorrow.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad you are happy with your new bag!    I thought my QVC bag was smooth and gorgeous until the Dooney one arrived!!      I will try to take a good pic of them for comparison tomorrow.



Now I'm getting anxious about getting mine...not worried or anything but more wondering how it will be. It's going to be a long week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, here is a comparison of the QVC bag (slight pebble) and the Dooney.com bag (smooth).   I honestly can't decide which one I prefer.        I am posting a large photo so that you can easily see the difference in the leather.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Both Beautiful!  Mine looks more like the one from Dooney, but I do like the pebbled too. I think maybe the pebbled leather makes it look a little less dressy ? Not sure why I say that, they are really both gorgeous  Such a dilemma, #firstworldproblems


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Q is showing a VEEERRRY smooth one now, I think its just luck of the draw. and that Ginger is gorgeous in this leather!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here is a comparison of the QVC bag (slight pebble) and the Dooney.com bag (smooth).   I honestly can't decide which one I prefer.        I am posting a large photo so that you can easily see the difference in the leather.



They are both pretty but I like the smoother one more! To me, it looks more elegant. Maybe it reminds me or how the Alto bags look.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I am leaning toward the smoother one, too.


----------



## Iluvhaute

I'm waiting for my City Barlow in Oyster. I can't find very many real life photos. Of this bag but the reviews are awesome!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Iluvhaute said:


> I'm waiting for my City Barlow in Oyster. I can't find very many real life photos. Of this bag but the reviews are awesome!!


I have the City Flynn in oyster.... same leather,  slightly different design.   The color is beautiful....
to my eye a mix of very light taupe and bone.   A perfect neutral.   And the best part,  for me is the
leather.   I just love the City leather..... very smooth and rich looking.   Enjoy your new handbag when it
arrives.   Sorry I can't post pics.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Thanks! I can't wait. The reviews are very positive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I called Dooney to see if there is tracking info on my Toscana hobo in ginger (trade in bag).   I got the Fedex _Smart Post_   tracking number and see that the bag got to Houston yesterday but won't be delivered until Monday.   OMG, so annoying.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I called Dooney to see if there is tracking info on my Toscana hobo in ginger (trade in bag).   I got the Fedex _Smart Post_   tracking number and see that the bag got to Houston yesterday but won't be delivered until Monday.   OMG, so annoying.



I really hate smartpost! I have the same issue with another package coming that way. It was initially scheduled for delivery tomorrow and it was updated to Monday. It's already in town. C'mon people, take it to the post office so I can get it tomorrow instead of Moday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I really hate smartpost! I have the same issue with another package coming that way. It was initially scheduled for delivery tomorrow and it was updated to Monday. It's already in town. C'mon people, take it to the post office so I can get it tomorrow instead of Moday!


I know, right???   Fedex sucks rocks.      Nine times out of 10 when I have a UPS "Surepost" package, UPS just delivers it directly and it never goes to the post office... but not Fedex.   Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Waiting for me when I got home from the Brahmin Tent sale was a box from ILD. Not finding any bags at the Brahmin Tent Sale after traveling so far (self-imposed, I know), I was hoping for a nice surprise. I had tried to order another Raspberry Flo but ILD cancelled that order, thank you very much.
So Navy Medium Flo Satchel arrived, pebbled....what else is new. Oh, let me tell you. One handle is a different shade of blue.  Noticeable to me, perhaps not others. Can't even process right now. I am so done with bags....for today anyway.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Waiting for me when I got home from the Brahmin Tent sale was a box from ILD. Not finding any bags at the Brahmin Tent Sale after traveling so far (self-imposed, I know), I was hoping for a nice surprise. I had tried to order another Raspberry Flo but ILD cancelled that order, thank you very much.
> So Navy Medium Flo Satchel arrived, pebbled....what else is new. Oh, let me tell you. One handle is a different shade of blue.  Noticeable to me, perhaps not others. Can't even process right now. I am so done with bags....for today anyway.



That sucks.  Guess she is going back.


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> Waiting for me when I got home from the Brahmin Tent sale was a box from ILD. Not finding any bags at the Brahmin Tent Sale after traveling so far (self-imposed, I know), I was hoping for a nice surprise. I had tried to order another Raspberry Flo but ILD cancelled that order, thank you very much.
> So Navy Medium Flo Satchel arrived, pebbled....what else is new. Oh, let me tell you. One handle is a different shade of blue.  Noticeable to me, perhaps not others. Can't even process right now. I am so done with bags....for today anyway.



I was tempted to order a small raspberry flo from ILD a few days ago. They were listed at $184 but sold out quick. I did order a small plum that actually shipped so hopefully, it's a keeper. Sorry, about your navy. I was tempted by that one too. Something tells me they came back in stock because they are returns or defective. There will be a lot of disappointed customers including myself if that's the case....


----------



## LifeIsDucky

keishapie1973 said:


> I was tempted to order a small raspberry flo from ILD a few days ago. They were listed at $184 but sold out quick. I did order a small plum that actually shipped so hopefully, it's a keeper. Sorry, about your navy. I was tempted by that one too. Something tells me they came back in stock because they are returns or defective. There will be a lot of disappointed customers including myself if that's the case....


I noticed that sale too but talked myself out of the salmon and navy.  Too afraid they would be defective returns especially when I saw and read the review of some poor gal who got a bag where the Flo buckle straps were a completely different color...VERY noticeable.  Whew.  Feel like I got lucky there.


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> I was tempted to order a small raspberry flo from ILD a few days ago. They were listed at $184 but sold out quick. I did order a small plum that actually shipped so hopefully, it's a keeper. Sorry, about your navy. I was tempted by that one too. Something tells me they came back in stock because they are returns or defective. There will be a lot of disappointed customers including myself if that's the case....



Absolutely, they are returns. Sometimes you luck out, like I did with a Strawberry, but I so wish this company would just send these strays to outlets so customers can inspect for themselves before they buy. Why continue to put online customers through this ridiculous and repetitious ritual of buying and returning. Geesh! No respect.


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> I noticed that sale too but talked myself out of the salmon and navy.  Too afraid they would be defective returns especially when I saw and read the review of some poor gal who got a bag where the Flo buckle straps were a completely different color...VERY noticeable.  Whew.  Feel like I got lucky there.


i saw that on a few Made in America satchels at the outlet. They even looked that way in the pics online when they were introduced.


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> Absolutely, they are returns. Sometimes you luck out, like I did with a Strawberry, but I so wish this company would just send these strays to outlets so customers can inspect for themselves before they buy. Why continue to put online customers through this ridiculous and repetitious ritual of buying and returning. Geesh! No respect.



I agree. I hate having to spend money to return. The last satchel I bought from them had stripes across the leather....


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I know, right???   Fedex sucks rocks.      Nine times out of 10 when I have a UPS "Surepost" package, UPS just delivers it directly and it never goes to the post office... but not Fedex.   Grrrrrrrrr.



Good news, decided to check the tracking and it updated back to delivery today...which then got me thinking, it should be here soon, and then me trying to remember what time the post lady stop by...while thinking looked at my window and saw the truck outside, so I went outside and intercepted the package at the driveway!

Taking pics now...reveal will be on the Non Dooney thread. 
What about yours, is it still showing Monday?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Waiting for me when I got home from the Brahmin Tent sale was a box from ILD. Not finding any bags at the Brahmin Tent Sale after traveling so far (self-imposed, I know), I was hoping for a nice surprise. I had tried to order another Raspberry Flo but ILD cancelled that order, thank you very much.
> So Navy Medium Flo Satchel arrived, pebbled....what else is new. Oh, let me tell you. One handle is a different shade of blue.  Noticeable to me, perhaps not others. Can't even process right now. I am so done with bags....for today anyway.



Sorry to hear the Flo satchel did not arrive in good condition. That's one of the disadvantages of buying Florentines online, since they vary so much, you never know what you will get. I hope you can find a smooth one in a color you love soon.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Absolutely, they are returns. Sometimes you luck out, like I did with a Strawberry, but *I so wish this company would just send these strays to outlets so customers can inspect for themselves before they buy. Why continue to put online customers through this ridiculous and repetitious ritual of buying and returning. Geesh! No respect.*



ITA GF! It's totally ridiculous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Good news, decided to check the tracking and it updated back to delivery today...which then got me thinking, it should be here soon, and then me trying to remember what time the post lady stop by...while thinking looked at my window and saw the truck outside, so I went outside and intercepted the package at the driveway!
> 
> Taking pics now...reveal will be on the Non Dooney thread.
> What about yours, is it still showing Monday?


Mine is in la-la land between Fedex and USPS.      So I hope it will be here Monday.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Mine is in la-la land between Fedex and USPS.      So I hope it will be here Monday.



Oh no, sorry to hear that!
I hope at least your post person does the delivery early in the day.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Waiting for me when I got home from the Brahmin Tent sale was a box from ILD. Not finding any bags at the Brahmin Tent Sale after traveling so far (self-imposed, I know), I was hoping for a nice surprise. I had tried to order another Raspberry Flo but ILD cancelled that order, thank you very much.
> So Navy Medium Flo Satchel arrived, pebbled....what else is new. Oh, let me tell you. One handle is a different shade of blue.  Noticeable to me, perhaps not others. Can't even process right now. I am so done with bags....for today anyway.


*YD*:  this was not your day for handbags.   So sorry you had this frustration on top of the Brahmin Tent sale disappointment.  When this kind of thing happens to me,  and the pain out weighs the fun,  it puts me on the handbag ban wagon for a while.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  this was not your day for handbags.   So sorry you had this frustration on top of the Brahmin Tent sale disappointment.  When this kind of thing happens to me,  and the pain out weighs the fun,  it puts me on the handbag ban wagon for a while.


Oh, maybe I should try this approach instead.  Usually when I run into a bad handbag streak, I look at all the money I saved and buy a ridiculously expensive bag instead   I need help


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that!
> I hope at least your post person does the delivery early in the day.


No such luck.       But at least I see that it has landed at my local Post Office.


----------



## aerinha

My ban suffered a bit of a relapse.  I made a bid on ebay, was outbid and then got a message from ebay saying the other bidder retracted so now I have a bag on its way to me.  I also succumbed to my antique jewelry addiction (though to be fair I clicked buy thinking I wasn't getting the bag).  I have two Pieces on their way, an Edwardian necklace of rock crystal with a tiny ruby whose like I have never seen in all my years of collecting and drooling, and what they said is an Edwardian filigree pendant but I believe it is late 20s early 30s based on its construction.  There was almost a cameo too but I had doubts about its age.  The jewelry is all coming from one place so it should arrive at the same time.  The wait begins.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My ban suffered a bit of a relapse.  I made a bid on ebay, was outbid and then got a message from ebay saying the other bidder retracted so now I have a bag on its way to me.  I also succumbed to my antique jewelry addiction (though to be fair I clicked buy thinking I wasn't getting the bag).  I have two Pieces on their way, an Edwardian necklace of rock crystal with a tiny ruby whose like I have never seen in all my years of collecting and drooling, and what they said is an Edwardian filigree pendant but I believe it is late 20s early 30s based on its construction.  There was almost a cameo too but I had doubts about its age.  The jewelry is all coming from one place so it should arrive at the same time.  The wait begins.


You were very busy this weekend.  I hope you adore all your new treasures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My Alto Sabrina in black has arrived.   And it's a keeper.   Exactly what I was expecting it to look like. 
Despite the fact that the ILD site shows 'being processed' for my order,  and I hadn't received any
shipping information... the handbag shipped last week and arrived Saturday.   I didn't know it was here
until I got the mail today.   It was safely in the package room of my building.

I hope everyone who ordered the Sabrina loves their handbag when it arrives.   I just checked on ILD
and it's still at half price ($288) and black, saddle, and red are available.  If I didn't already have all the colors,  I would order another one.

 Just for reference,  the base of the bag is more than  5 1/2" deep,  not 3 1/2" as listed on the Dooney site.   I see where they got their measurement by including only the rectangular leather base.   But the actual depth of the bag includes the bottom of the bag that extends beyond  the base piece.   In any event,  it's a good size satchel and will hold at least as much as the zip zip,  probably a tad more.


----------



## TaterTots

I'm glad to hear your review LJ as I was looking at that very bag in black last night and this morning. I'm in desperate need of a black bag in my collection! So happy to hear how you love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Alto Sabrina in black has arrived.   And it's a keeper.   Exactly what I was expecting it to look like.
> Despite the fact that the ILD site shows 'being processed' for my order,  and I hadn't received any
> shipping information... the handbag shipped last week and arrived Saturday.   I didn't know it was here
> until I got the mail today.   It was safely in the package room of my building.
> 
> I hope everyone who ordered the Sabrina loves their handbag when it arrives.   I just checked on ILD
> and it's still at half price ($288) and black, saddle, and red are available.  If I didn't already have all the colors,  I would order another one.
> 
> Just for reference,  the base of the bag is more than  5 1/2" deep,  not 3 1/2" as listed on the Dooney site.   I see where they got their measurement by including only the rectangular leather base.   But the actual depth of the bag includes the bottom of the bag that extends beyond  the base piece.   In any event,  it's a good size satchel and will hold at least as much as the zip zip,  probably a tad more.


I'm glad she's a keeper, LJ!   Mine is still on-schedule for a Wednesday delivery, though it got into town today.       I can always depend on "Smart Post" to annoy me half to death.


----------



## TaterTots

My Claremont Olivia in Bordeaux shipped this evening from ILD. So the waiting game can now begin.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> I'm glad to hear your review LJ as I was looking at that very bag in black last night and this morning. I'm in desperate need of a black bag in my collection! So happy to hear how you love it.


*TT:*  are you familiar with the Dooney Alto handbags?   They are beautiful leather and beautifully made,  but the inside pocket systems haven't been upgraded.  My new Sabrina has a zip pocket, a small credit card pocket, and a cell phone pocket that will fit an old flip phone.   There is no key leash.  These aren't issues for me,  I knew what to expect and am willing to make the trade-off.  

Also,  you should know that the Alto leather will show scratches and marks..... it's a matte fine grain leather.
I only mention these things because I think Alto is an acquired taste and I'm not sure it makes a great every day bag.   Others might disagree.   I love Alto,  but treat it gently.

Also,  because the leather is matte,  a black Alto is very understated.  It is elegant,  but doesn't pop.  I'm not trying to talk you out of it,  I'm very happy with my new Sabrina.   But I think one of the best things about this forum is we can share information with each other..... not just encourage someone to purchase a new bag.   That way we all get to make better decisions.   Returns are a hassle.


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks for all the info LJ. Yes I have to say the leather of the bag is the only reason I haven't placed the order. Although beautiful leather it's a very scary leather for me to own due to how easily she could scratch.  I'm scared to wear my Flo bags most of the time so with an Alto bag I would be that much worse, but they are just so dang pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> My Claremont Olivia in Bordeaux shipped this evening from ILD. So the waiting game can now begin.


TT, you came back to visit us! Where have you been woman?
Congrats on the Olivia! Great color choice.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stalking Miss USPS for my Large Flo Toggle Sac in Dusty Blue...


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> TT, you came back to visit us! Where have you been woman?
> Congrats on the Olivia! Great color choice.



Hi YD!!  I've been on a major purse ban but I'm BACK!! LOL!  I hope you've been doing well and have acquired some gorgeous bags since I've been MIA.


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Miss USPS for my Large Flo Toggle in Dusty Blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477158



Just gorgeous Pcan!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Alto Sabrina in black has arrived.   And it's a keeper.   Exactly what I was expecting it to look like.
> Despite the fact that the ILD site shows 'being processed' for my order,  and I hadn't received any
> shipping information... the handbag shipped last week and arrived Saturday.   I didn't know it was here
> until I got the mail today.   It was safely in the package room of my building.
> 
> I hope everyone who ordered the Sabrina loves their handbag when it arrives.   I just checked on ILD
> and it's still at half price ($288) and black, saddle, and red are available.  If I didn't already have all the colors,  I would order another one.
> 
> Just for reference,  the base of the bag is more than  5 1/2" deep,  not 3 1/2" as listed on the Dooney site.   I see where they got their measurement by including only the rectangular leather base.   But the actual depth of the bag includes the bottom of the bag that extends beyond  the base piece.   In any event,  it's a good size satchel and will hold at least as much as the zip zip,  probably a tad more.



Hey GF!
Glad to hear you received the bag and that it is a winner!
Can't wait to get mine. Mine is scheduled for delivery on Friday but I won't see it until Saturday since I'm away for work.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad she's a keeper, LJ!   Mine is still on-schedule for a Wednesday delivery, though it got into town today.    *I can always depend on "Smart Post" to annoy me half to death*.


Yep, they are reliable that way


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> My Claremont Olivia in Bordeaux shipped this evening from ILD. So the waiting game can now begin.



Oh, awesome choice GF!
The bordeaux is a beautiful color and the Olivia is a classic shape! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Miss USPS for my Large Flo Toggle Sac in Dusty Blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477158



oooh, Dusty blue! Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm waiting on my saddle Sabrina and 3 bags I ordered from the Dillard's sale, 1 Roxy bag and 2 of the fringe crossbody bags, oh, well, and 2 pairs of shoes I also ordered from the sale. Unfortunately Dillard's decided to split my 2 orders in 4 boxes, so 4 boxes from Dillards, 1 from ILD and 2 from QVC (my autodelivery WEN and the TSV WEN), and all will be delivered when I'm away. I'm thinking I will be getting some comments from DH when I get back on Saturday. oops!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Miss USPS for my Large Flo Toggle Sac in Dusty Blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477158


I like this bag...pretty color and has lovely details.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Oh, awesome choice GF!
> The bordeaux is a beautiful color and the Olivia is a classic shape! Congrats!



Thanks MB!  That shape gets me every time and like you said, very classic. I've been looking for a Bordeaux Fall/Winter bag for sometime to match one of my leather jackets and I believe this one fits the bill.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> I'm waiting on my saddle Sabrina and 3 bags I ordered from the Dillard's sale, 1 Roxy bag and 2 of the fringe crossbody bags, oh, well, and 2 pairs of shoes I also ordered from the sale. Unfortunately Dillard's decided to split my 2 orders in 4 boxes, so 4 boxes from Dillards, 1 from ILD and 2 from QVC (my autodelivery WEN and the TSV WEN), and all will be delivered when I'm away. I'm thinking I will be getting some comments from DH when I get back on Saturday. oops!



Sounds like you've made some excellent choices. And I totally get what you mean about the Hubby. I always try to make sure he's nowhere to be found when packages arrive. Sometimes luck just isn't on my side and I get the comment, WHAT DID YOU GET THIS TIME?????? LOL!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I'm waiting on my saddle Sabrina and 3 bags I ordered from the Dillard's sale, 1 Roxy bag and 2 of the fringe crossbody bags, oh, well, and 2 pairs of shoes I also ordered from the sale. Unfortunately Dillard's decided to split my 2 orders in 4 boxes, so 4 boxes from Dillards, 1 from ILD and 2 from QVC (my autodelivery WEN and the TSV WEN), and all will be delivered when I'm away. I'm thinking I will be getting some comments from DH when I get back on Saturday. oops!


MB:  There will be quite a lot of discussion with that many boxes.   Doesn't matter what's inside.  Hope you and your DH
have an understanding.  
Hope you love all your new purchases.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Miss USPS for my Large Flo Toggle Sac in Dusty Blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477158


*PCAN:*  and oldie but a goodie.   I remember that Florentine style and color.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Sounds like you've made some excellent choices. And I totally get what you mean about the Hubby. I always try to make sure he's nowhere to be found when packages arrive. Sometimes luck just isn't on my side and I get the comment, WHAT DID YOU GET THIS TIME?????? LOL!


I do the same, I even intercept the delivery person so he or she doesn'the even make it to the door, but being away from home makes this an impossible mission. 
I have one less package, I rerouted it to be hold for me. I'll pick it when I'm back.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> MB:  There will be quite a lot of discussion with that many boxes.   Doesn't matter what's inside.  Hope you and your DH
> have an understanding.
> 
> Hope you love all your new purchases.



Well, now there are only 6. One will be on hold for me.
At least they will be small boxes. I have gotten boxes that looked like I bought the whole store.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stalking Miss USPS for my Large Flo Toggle Sac in Dusty Blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477158


  Such a great bag; I loved all the toggle styles.   I had the medium size in the chesnut, but gave it to my sister...


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm waiting on my saddle Sabrina and 3 bags I ordered from the Dillard's sale, 1 Roxy bag and 2 of the fringe crossbody bags, oh, well, and 2 pairs of shoes I also ordered from the sale. Unfortunately Dillard's decided to split my 2 orders in 4 boxes, so 4 boxes from Dillards, 1 from ILD and 2 from QVC (my autodelivery WEN and the TSV WEN), and all will be delivered when I'm away. I'm thinking I will be getting some comments from DH when I get back on Saturday. oops!


   Sounds like another great haul coming your way.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a great bag; I loved all the toggle styles.   I had the medium size in the chesnut, but gave it to my sister...



Wow, this one is nice. Why give away? So pretty!


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a great bag; I loved all the toggle styles.   I had the medium size in the chesnut, but gave it to my sister...



Such a lovely bag. I always wanted a toggle bag but never seemed to get one. Chestnut is a color I really love.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a great bag; I loved all the toggle styles.   I had the medium size in the chesnut, but gave it to my sister...



This is a fabulous looking bag. Such a sweet amazing gift for your Sister.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, this one is nice. Why give away? So pretty!


I bought it as "final sale" a few years ago, shipped from an outlet.   It had that unfortunate "fishy" smell that made me ill, plus it was too bulky as a shoulder bag.   My sister said she didn't notice the smell so she happily carted it away.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Such a lovely bag. I always wanted a toggle bag but never seemed to get one. Chestnut is a color I really love.





TaterTots said:


> This is a fabulous looking bag. Such a sweet amazing gift for your Sister.


Thanks, y'all.   It was a very pretty bag.


----------



## aerinha

Both my packages should arrive today, so later I hooe to reval a bag and some antique jewelry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My ILD Sabrina is Out for Delivery!


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> My ILD Sabrina is Out for Delivery!



EEKKK!!!  Can't wait to see your bag!  I so wish I had the patients for Alto because it's so stunning.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My ILD Sabrina is Out for Delivery!


Yay! Can't  wait to see those pics.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> EEKKK!!!  Can't wait to see your bag!  I so wish I had the patients for Alto because it's so stunning.





MaryBel said:


> Yay! Can't  wait to see those pics.


I hope I get a winner.   (And if it's looooove, I might have to go back for the red one.   )


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope I get a winner.   (And if it's looooove, I might have to go back for the red one.   )



You can't deny love Girl!!!  You just CANT!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> You can't deny love Girl!!!  You just CANT!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Cannot wait to see all of the Sabrinas  Such a pretty bag!


----------



## TaterTots

Yes indeed!  The Sabrina is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My ILD Sabrina is Out for Delivery!


So where is she?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> So where is she?


I just posted in the reveal thread.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> I just posted in the reveal thread.



Are you going back for the Red?


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Are you going back for the Red?


Nope.   I managed to resist!!


----------



## TaterTots

TaterTots said:


> Are you going back for the Red?



Ok.. just seen what you said about the orange undertones.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Nope.   I managed to resist!!   :sweatdrops:



I was thinking very heavily about the black, but MAN I think I would be to terrified to wear her. I would always be panicked that she would get damaged. Panicked I'm telling you panicked!!


----------



## TaterTots

It's looking like I should get my Claremont Olivia and my Pebble Grain Zip Clutch Wallet both on Tuesday.  I also have a White Multicolor Cosmetic Case that's on it's way.  It says delivery by next Friday,  but I'm really thinking that it will come with the other 2 items since it's at the same usps as the other items.


----------



## aerinha

My small bid on a small bag won so I have a $58 florentine Cristina on its way.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> My small bid on a small bag won so I have a $58 florentine Cristina on its way.



NICE!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Let the stalking begin!!! My Small Flo Satchel in Denim shipped late yesterday!  I'm so excited to get her!  Now just to wait for her and my other Dooney packages to arrive.  I have 3 bags, one wallet, a coin pouch and cosmetic case coming.  Now for the month of Oct I just need to pick out the perfect birthday Dooney/Dooneys for November from my Hubs.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Let the stalking begin!!! My Small Flo Satchel in Denim shipped late yesterday!  I'm so excited to get her!  Now just to wait for her and my other Dooney packages to arrive.  I have 3 bags, one wallet, a coin pouch and cosmetic case coming.  Now for the month of Oct I just need to pick out the perfect birthday Dooney/Dooneys for November from my Hubs.


Hope all your new arrivals are winners.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hope all your new arrivals are winners. [emoji2]


Thanks LJ... I'm hoping so as well. I might need your guys assistance on picking out my birthday bag and color. I wonder when and if they will be more new colors for this Fall Winter?


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Let the stalking begin!!! My Small Flo Satchel in Denim shipped late yesterday!  I'm so excited to get her!  Now just to wait for her and my other Dooney packages to arrive.  I have 3 bags, one wallet, a coin pouch and cosmetic case coming.  Now for the month of Oct I just need to pick out the perfect birthday Dooney/Dooneys for November from my Hubs.



A windfall! I can't wait to see all of the goodies.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> A windfall! I can't wait to see all of the goodies.


I'm excited TB! I NEEDED to add some more Fall/Winter bag colors to my collection. I'm a sucker for a bright colored bag with a dark jacket/coat, but I'm really wanting to add some richer darker colors to my collection.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> I'm excited TB! I NEEDED to add some more Fall/Winter bag colors to my collection. I'm a sucker for a bright colored bag with a dark jacket/coat, but I'm really wanting to add some richer darker colors to my collection.


*TT:*  I love bright colored handbags,  but I also love the fall colors..... wine/burgundy,  purples, deeper royal blue/navy, ivy/forest green, greys, and of course black.
I'm not the biggest fan of browns/tans/rusts.... but some of the burnt orange Dooney collections are beautiful.  I have the burnt orange in the City leather, and it's a deep, vibrant, mix of red/orange with brown undertones.  And somehow I've managed to collect handbags in saddle, chestnut, and dark brown too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Let the stalking begin!!! My Small Flo Satchel in Denim shipped late yesterday!  I'm so excited to get her!  Now just to wait for her and my other Dooney packages to arrive.  I have 3 bags, one wallet, a coin pouch and cosmetic case coming.  Now for the month of Oct I just need to pick out the perfect birthday Dooney/Dooneys for November from my Hubs.


   Yeah, baby!!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  I love bright colored handbags,  but I also love the fall colors..... wine/burgundy,  purples, deeper royal blue/navy, ivy/forest green, greys, and of course black.
> I'm not the biggest fan of browns/tans/rusts.... but some of the burnt orange Dooney collections are beautiful.  I have the burnt orange in the City leather, and it's a deep, vibrant, mix of red/orange with brown undertones.  And somehow I've managed to collect handbags in saddle, chestnut, and dark brown too!


I love browns. I have a nice amount in my collection. I would love to add a chestnut or brown t moro bag. I don't know how I don't have those with the brown bags I do have. And yes the wines burgundy and Purples with the greens and ivy.... such amazing dark colors! 

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, baby!!


There is nothing like the fresh smell of a new Dooney!


----------



## momjules

Love all the dooneys!


----------



## TaterTots

momjules said:


> Love all the dooneys!


Nothing like the smell of a Dooney PERIOD! LOL!! 

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LifeIsDucky

TaterTots said:


> Let the stalking begin!!! My Small Flo Satchel in Denim shipped late yesterday!  I'm so excited to get her!  Now just to wait for her and my other Dooney packages to arrive.  I have 3 bags, one wallet, a coin pouch and cosmetic case coming.  Now for the month of Oct I just need to pick out the perfect birthday Dooney/Dooneys for November from my Hubs.


Maybe there will be a VIP sale this month and you can make it a REALLY happy birthday!


----------



## TaterTots

LifeIsDucky said:


> Maybe there will be a VIP sale this month and you can make it a REALLY happy birthday!


Now that sounds AMAZING!


----------



## TaterTots

It's looking like I should have a delivery tomorrow, Wed and Sat.  The problem with this is I will be out ALL DAY Sat so I'll need to call my post office more toward the end of the week and see what I can do about getting them to hold the bag that morning so I can go pick her up first thing.  It's my Denim Flo Satchel and I sure would love to take her out Sat on my Day of shopping.


----------



## TaterTots

It's looking like I've got some packages coming today! YAAAAY!     my Claremont Olivia AND my City Flynn in Snake Skin both arrive today as does my new wallet and cosmetic case! So lots of yummy unboxing for me today!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> It's looking like I've got some packages coming today! YAAAAY!     my Claremont Olivia AND my City Flynn in Snake Skin both arrive today as does my new wallet and cosmetic case! So lots of yummy unboxing for me today!


Hope they are all winners.   Post and let us know when you've seen them.


----------



## TaterTots

It's looking like my Small Flo Satchel in Denim will be arriving USPS tomorrow!  I'm thrilled it's coming tomorrow and not Sat.  The only thing is I'm hoping it will be here before I've got to leave tomorrow.  I have an appointment at 2:45pm  and my mail usually is always delivered anywhere from 2 - 3:30pm.  I thought about calling the post office today and having them hold the package so I could go in the morning and pick it up, but with work and then the appointment I would have ZERO time to do it.  So lets just keep our fingers crossed that she's delivered before I leave due to me being gone all day Sat out of town.


----------



## aerinha

My natural flo Cristina arrived yesterday.  I need to do a pic to post later.  It is pretty, has texture, but I like it on this bag, but it is small.  I only paid $58 so no big loss.


----------



## MaryBel

My Nomad in Forrest green is coming tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> My Nomad in Forrest green is coming tomorrow! Yay!



Love, love, love the Nomad. I have racing green from last season....


----------



## lpearson

Just ordered the new Toscana Florentine large satchel in Ginger from Lord and Taylor. 25% off plus 6% ****** and no tax for where I live. I recently bought the toscana hobo and side zip satchel but they both went back. Not for me.


----------



## TaterTots

lpearson said:


> Just ordered the new Toscana Florentine large satchel in Ginger from Lord and Taylor. 25% off plus 6% ****** and no tax for where I live. I recently bought the toscana hobo and side zip satchel but they both went back. Not for me.



AWESOME!! That's such a gorgeous bag and I love Ginger.


----------



## lpearson

I had it in the hobo style and just loved the color. Can't wait to get her and sniff her! haha!




TaterTots said:


> AWESOME!! That's such a gorgeous bag and I love Ginger.


----------



## TaterTots

lpearson said:


> I had it in the hobo style and just loved the color. Can't wait to get her and sniff her! haha!



No kidding!  Nothing like that smell of Dooney Leather! MMMmmmm!!!!


----------



## TaterTots

I've been so super busy the past couple of days that I haven't really been keeping check on my Large Cristina Crossbody,  but it's looking as if she will arrive home TODAY!!!  I can't wait to put my hands all over her Vachetta Leather flap!!!  LOL!!  Boy don't that sound dirty!!! LOL!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm waiting on a bag from the last Coach FOS today, plus I received a bag from the last PCE a while back that is still in the box.   :gasp:   I need to do some serious cleanup in my unboxing area.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting on a bag from the last Coach FOS today, plus I received a bag from the last PCE a while back that is still in the box.   :gasp:   I need to do some serious cleanup in my unboxing area.



Got to see those bags Girl!!


----------



## TaterTots

My Large Michael Kors Hayley E/W Tote in Black/Grey from Zappos arrives today.  It's also looking like my Selma Medium Studded Leather Messenger in the color Brick should be here Monday.


----------



## DBLover318

I just ordered two Logo Lock hobos from QVC;  dusty blue and dark grey.  I couldn't resist when they claim that the colors are being 'retired'.  

Like I need more, I already have three:  baby pink, aqua and bone.  LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

DBLover318 said:


> I just ordered two Logo Lock hobos from QVC;  dusty blue and dark grey.  I couldn't resist when they claim that the colors are being 'retired'.
> 
> Like I need more, I already have three:  baby pink, aqua and bone.  LOL!



I always see it like this...  if there is a style of bag you really LOVE then get it in every color that really sings to you!  Especially if the colors are no longer going to be produced.  Dusty Blue and Dark Grey will be excellent additions to your Logo Lock family.


----------



## DBLover318

TaterTots said:


> I always see it like this...  if there is a style of bag you really LOVE then get it in every color that really sings to you!  Especially if the colors are no longer going to be produced.  Dusty Blue and Dark Grey will be excellent additions to your Logo Lock family.


You're absolutely right!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> My Large Michael Kors Hayley E/W Tote in Black/Grey from Zappos arrives today.  It's also looking like my Selma Medium Studded Leather Messenger in the color Brick should be here Monday.





DBLover318 said:


> I just ordered two Logo Lock hobos from QVC;  dusty blue and dark grey.  I couldn't resist when they claim that the colors are being 'retired'.
> 
> Like I need more, I already have three:  baby pink, aqua and bone.  LOL!


Yay!   More reveals!!       I can't wait to see!!    (And DBLover, I was swooning over the RED LoLo during the presentation yesterday... argh.   I finally managed to abandon my cart since I did order "a little something" from the Dooney website sale.   )


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   More reveals!!       I can't wait to see!!    (And DBLover, I was swooning over the RED LoLo during the presentation yesterday... argh.   I finally managed to abandon my cart since I did order "a little something" from the Dooney website sale.   )



NICE!  Can't wait to see what you picked up!


----------



## DBLover318

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   More reveals!!       I can't wait to see!!    (And DBLover, I was swooning over the RED LoLo during the presentation yesterday... argh.   I finally managed to abandon my cart since I did order "a little something" from the Dooney website sale.   )


Yes, in fact the other colors appeared about a day after I placed my order.  I was thinking of the red myself as well as the heather, but the red sold out with a snap of the fingers and the heather I'd really like to see what it looks like in the LoLo.  I have that color in the Chelsea, so I can envision it, but still, I would like to see the photo (and the presentation if it ever becomes available for that color).


----------



## TaterTots

Well my Hayley arrived right as Hubby was getting home so it's looking like it will be tomorrow before I can get any pictures of her, but she's perfect!


----------



## TaterTots

Been waiting on FedEx all day today. They suppose to be bringing my MK Studded Selma medium Messenger bag in the color Brick but I'm starting to wonder if they're going to bring it or not.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Been waiting on FedEx all day today. They suppose to be bringing my MK Studded Selma medium Messenger bag in the color Brick but I'm starting to wonder if they're going to bring it or not.


Ugh, I hate waiting.


----------



## TaterTots

My FedEx usually shows up around 12/1 o'clock but it was after 3 today. I hate waiting so bad.


----------



## MrsKC

I caved and ordered the smooth leather hobo from the q in taupe. It will be a couple of weeks before I can pick it up from my son's. I really am looking forward to feeling the leather and comparing it to the leather on my City Flynn  (yet to be carried). Hope everyone is enjoying this gorgeous fall day.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I caved and ordered the smooth leather hobo from the q in taupe. It will be a couple of weeks before I can pick it up from my son's. I really am looking forward to feeling the leather and comparing it to the leather on my City Flynn  (yet to be carried). Hope everyone is enjoying this gorgeous fall day.



I love the taupe. [emoji7] It's going to be a long couple of weeks! I hope you love it!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> I caved and ordered the smooth leather hobo from the q in taupe. It will be a couple of weeks before I can pick it up from my son's. I really am looking forward to feeling the leather and comparing it to the leather on my City Flynn  (yet to be carried). Hope everyone is enjoying this gorgeous fall day.



I just carried my Flynn this week and although a little bigger than I need, I am loving it. Also my last bag was the smooth leather hobo in wine, from the Q and I also am loving that one. I hope you do too! Cant wait to hear your thoughts


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I love the taupe. [emoji7] It's going to be a long couple of weeks! I hope you love it!



Thanks TB! I saw your Verona video. ...Omgosh stunning colors on that bag!  I can see why you had to have it.....well both of them.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I just carried my Flynn this week and although a little bigger than I need, I am loving it. Also my last bag was the smooth leather hobo in wine, from the Q and I also am loving that one. I hope you do too! Cant wait to hear your thoughts



Glad you love your flynn! I really need to get mine out.  Do you think the leather on your Flynn is similar to the leather on your smooth leather hobo?

I have been in my olive pebbled hobo and my olive suede Tivoli Alessandra. Both are great!

The Flynn came packaged so perfectly with those Styrofoam cylinders to keep those folds perfect.  Did you keep those for storage for your Flynn?


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Thanks TB! I saw your Verona video. ...Omgosh stunning colors on that bag!  I can see why you had to have it.....well both of them.



Thanks KC! I'm loving them. Sometimes I wish I had fewer bags though so I could carry each one more. [emoji23]


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Glad you love your flynn! I really need to get mine out.  Do you think the leather on your Flynn is similar to the leather on your smooth leather hobo?
> 
> I have been in my olive pebbled hobo and my olive suede Tivoli Alessandra. Both are great!
> 
> The Flynn came packaged so perfectly with those Styrofoam cylinders to keep those folds perfect.  Did you keep those for storage for your Flynn?



 Hi KC 

TO answer your questions .. The leather on my Flynn is smooth and seems a bit thicker than the leather on my Smooth hobo. While they are both smooth ( and lovely) the smooth leather hobo leather is more squishy a bit softer and more  pliable. I do love them both, they are just a little different from each other. 

I did not keep the foam cylinders for my Flynn, I just usually stuff it with whatever extra stuffing I have kept from other bags. I think this bag will soften a little with use, so since mine is the burnt orange color, I am trying to use it a lot this Fall. 

Can't wait to see yours ( unless I already missed it) and your smooth leather hobo too!!

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Glad you love your flynn! I really need to get mine out.  Do you think the leather on your Flynn is similar to the leather on your smooth leather hobo?
> 
> I have been in my olive pebbled hobo and my olive suede Tivoli Alessandra. Both are great!
> 
> The Flynn came packaged so perfectly with those Styrofoam cylinders to keep those folds perfect.  Did you keep those for storage for your Flynn?


I do keep the foam cylinders to stuff my Flynn and Barlow satchels.  My handbags are stored in very tight spaces
and they need all the help they can get.   Since the curved pockets are part of the design,  I'm trying to keep them from being flattened when the bags are in storage.  I could use other tissue paper,  but the foam was there and handy.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I do keep the foam cylinders to stuff my Flynn and Barlow satchels.  My handbags are stored in very tight spaces
> and they need all the help they can get.   Since the curved pockets are part of the design,  I'm trying to keep them from being flattened when the bags are in storage.  I could use other tissue paper,  but the foam was there and handy.



I think part of the reason I haven't used my Flynn is how she is packaged /stuffed and putting her back together so perfectly. ...
My flo Barlow was an "as is" so I did not get the fancy stuffing.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Hi KC
> 
> TO answer your questions .. The leather on my Flynn is smooth and seems a bit thicker than the leather on my Smooth hobo. While they are both smooth ( and lovely) the smooth leather hobo leather is more squishy a bit softer and more  pliable. I do love them both, they are just a little different from each other.
> 
> I did not keep the foam cylinders for my Flynn, I just usually stuff it with whatever extra stuffing I have kept from other bags. I think this bag will soften a little with use, so since mine is the burnt orange color, I am trying to use it a lot this Fall.
> 
> Can't wait to see yours ( unless I already missed it) and your smooth leather hobo too!!
> 
> Happy Halloween!!



Thanks for letting me know what you think of the leathers. I am looking forward to getting that smooth leather hobo! !!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Hi KC
> 
> TO answer your questions .. The leather on my Flynn is smooth and seems a bit thicker than the leather on my Smooth hobo. While they are both smooth ( and lovely) the smooth leather hobo leather is more squishy a bit softer and more  pliable. I do love them both, they are just a little different from each other.
> 
> I did not keep the foam cylinders for my Flynn, I just usually stuff it with whatever extra stuffing I have kept from other bags. I think this bag will soften a little with use, so since mine is the burnt orange color, I am trying to use it a lot this Fall.
> 
> Can't wait to see yours ( unless I already missed it) and your smooth leather hobo too!!
> 
> Happy Halloween!!


FYI, in place of the foam cylinders, you could also use the cardboard cylinders from paper towels. It wors for the Barlows. You may have to beef them up a bit for the Flynn.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> FYI, in place of the foam cylinders, you could also use the cardboard cylinders from paper towels. It wors for the Barlows. You may have to beef them up a bit for the Flynn.



That's a great idea!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

lavenderjunkie said:


> I do keep the foam cylinders to stuff my Flynn and Barlow satchels.  My handbags are stored in very tight spaces
> and they need all the help they can get.   Since the curved pockets are part of the design,  I'm trying to keep them from being flattened when the bags are in storage.  I could use other tissue paper,  but the foam was there and handy.



I probably should have kept mine, but I did not.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> FYI, in place of the foam cylinders, you could also use the cardboard cylinders from paper towels. It wors for the Barlows. You may have to beef them up a bit for the Flynn.


Great idea.


----------



## MrsKC

I was out of town for work yesterday. ...tracking my shipping and US mail was delivering my bag to my son's yesterday. ....which is about 25 min from where I was. I was able to intercept my bag as the box was sitting nicely on his front porch. I love it when a plan comes together. 

I gave her the brief once over last night as it was getting dark. Will do a better assessment today,  but she looks good so far. Pics to come soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I was out of town for work yesterday. ...tracking my shipping and US mail was delivering my bag to my son's yesterday. ....which is about 25 min from where I was. I was able to intercept my bag as the box was sitting nicely on his front porch. I love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> I gave her the brief once over last night as it was getting dark. Will do a better assessment today,  but she looks good so far. Pics to come soon.



That's awesome! I love it when things work out his way! I can't wait to hear all about it.  [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Where is that mailman????   Argh.   I'm waiting on my "Smart Post"  delivery of a Toscana saddlebag that I bought with the survey discount last week.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Where is that mailman????   Argh.   I'm waiting on my "Smart Post"  delivery of a Toscana saddlebag that I bought with the survey discount last week.


What is the deal with the Survey Discount I keep seeing? Was it significant? Where was it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> What is the deal with the Survey Discount I keep seeing? Was it significant? Where was it?


They sent me a survey about their website, and if I responded I got a 20% off coupon.   I actually got two of them, one to each of my email addys.   (They probably didn't want to give me the coupon when they saw my responses to their "What do you think?" survey.   )


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> They sent me a survey about their website, and if I responded I got a 20% off coupon.   I actually got two of them, one to each of my email addys.   (They probably didn't want to give me the coupon when they saw my responses to their "What do you think?" survey.   )



Can't wait to see it! I did the survey too, but didn't use the discount yet. I hope it's not too late.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Can't wait to see it! I did the survey too, but didn't use the discount yet. I hope it's not too late.


I can't remember how long the discount was good for, but they did put the "use by" date on the code info.   Do you have something in mind to buy?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Twoboyz said:


> Can't wait to see it! I did the survey too, but didn't use the discount yet. I hope it's not too late.


I took the survey too and the discount code is valid til 11/21/16 11:59 PM ET.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't remember how long the discount was good for, but they did put the "use by" date on the code info.   Do you have something in mind to buy?



Well I double checked my coupon and today is the final day. The biggest thing on my wish list is the Toscana side zip satchel, but it's still too pricey for me at 20% off so I was procrastinating. I keep thinking I can get a better discount if I wait. I get in my own way a lot. [emoji57]


----------



## Satcheldoll

Twoboyz said:


> Well I double checked my coupon and today is the final day. The biggest thing on my wish list is the Toscana side zip satchel, but it's still too pricey for me at 20% off so I was procrastinating. I keep thinking I can get a better discount if I wait. I get in my own way a lot. [emoji57]


I didn't order anything. I still want the bone florentine satchel in the small or mini, but I really shouldn't and don't need to buy anything else this year. They're both in pre-order status right now. I have one more bag on it's way to me and I'm done for at least 6 months. Wish me luck! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Satcheldoll said:


> I didn't order anything. I still want the bone florentine satchel in the small or mini, but I really shouldn't and don't need to buy anything else this year. They're both in pre-order status right now. I have one more bag on it's way to me and I'm done for at least 6 months. Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Oooooh.  I am right there with you on that one.  I have been checking their availability every day for the last 2 months.  I think I am leaning towards the small  but would like either one.  I missed the boat the first time.  I vowed that if it became available, I would scoop it up no matter how many bags I just ordered.  I am determined not to let it go again.  Nope.  Not this time.


----------



## Satcheldoll

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oooooh.  I am right there with you on that one.  I have been checking their availability every day for the last 2 months.  I think I am leaning towards the small  but would like either one.  I missed the boat the first time.  I vowed that if it became available, I would scoop it up no matter how many bags I just ordered.  I am determined not to let it go again.  Nope.  Not this time.


At least the mini is showing an expected ship date of January 27, 2017. LOL

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

My pursefection finally showed up. I think I am going to like it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> My pursefection finally showed up. I think I am going to like it.


It's a great purse accessory.... keeps everything in it's place so you know exactly where to find your things.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's a great purse accessory.... keeps everything in it's place so you know exactly where to find your things.



I am using it today and I really like it!


----------



## luvprada

Stalking FedEx. Paid extra for overnight shipping so my purse wouldn't get hung up over the holiday. Was supposed to be here yesterday but Fed Ex took off scheduled delivery time [emoji35] and shows nothing now


----------



## lavenderjunkie

luvprada said:


> Stalking FedEx. Paid extra for overnight shipping so my purse wouldn't get hung up over the holiday. Was supposed to be here yesterday but Fed Ex took off scheduled delivery time [emoji35] and shows nothing now


So frustrating.  You just can't depend on the shipping schedules.


----------



## MrsKC

Just ordered this in Espresso with the 25% off. It shows in stock, so we will see! 
http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...=8&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Just ordered this in Espresso with the 25% off. It shows in stock, so we will see!
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...=8&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana



Mornin' KC!
I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
Congrats!  If I had waited, my satchel would have been $112 cheaper, but I've been bracing for that.  I knew it would be on sale somewhere during the Holiday shopping season.  When I think about how much fun I've had carrying her for almost a month, I'm okay with paying full price. (Now I just have to keep repeating that until I believe it! ) Seriously, she is my "IT" bag so she was worth the cost to me.
I can't wait to see pictures when your new beauty arrives!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
> Congrats!  If I had waited, my satchel would have been $112 cheaper, but I've been bracing for that.  I knew it would be on sale somewhere during the Holiday shopping season.  When I think about how much fun I've had carrying her for almost a month, I'm okay with paying full price. (Now I just have to keep repeating that until I believe it! ) Seriously, she is my "IT" bag so she was worth the cost to me.
> I can't wait to see pictures when your new beauty arrives!



Thanks RN, I did have a wonderful day yesterday,  I hope you did as well! 
The thing about the sale is, you never know if "the" bag you are looking for is going to be in stock when the sale is on. I just happened to luck out--got the sale and the 3 easy pays.
Like you, I have paid full price, knowing a sale would be coming. ...but still deciding to do it "now ", so I completely understand .
You sure have been enjoying her .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN, I did have a wonderful day yesterday,  I hope you did as well!
> The thing about the sale is, you never know if "the" bag you are looking for is going to be in stock when the sale is on. I just happened to luck out--got the sale and the 3 easy pays.
> Like you, I have paid full price, knowing a sale would be coming. ...but still deciding to do it "now ", so I completely understand .
> You sure have been enjoying her .



Thanks KC!  I did have a wonderful Thanksgiving! My daughter was off for the first time since I moved here and it was great spending the whole day with the grandkids and her!
I would have been a nutcase by now if I had waited. I saved the Dooney show that debuted the satchel and I watched it a lot.  A LOT! (I didn't get her then because they didn't have red when it debuted.) Once I got over my initial "Full Price Buyer's Remorse", I haven't regretted my decision. I'm really enjoying her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks KC!  I did have a wonderful Thanksgiving! My daughter was off for the first time since I moved here and it was great spending the whole day with the grandkids and her!
> I would have been a nutcase by now if I had waited. I saved the Dooney show that debuted the satchel and I watched it a lot.  A LOT! (I didn't get her then because they didn't have red when it debuted.) Once I got over my initial "Full Price Buyer's Remorse", I haven't regretted my decision. I'm really enjoying her!


I'm glad you are enjoying your handbag.  That is the most important thing.   We tend to forget the price after a while
if we love the handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying your handbag.  That is the most important thing.   We tend to forget the price after a while
> if we love the handbag.



Thanks LJ!
I'm really enjoying her! I think about the places I've been with her in the last month and those moments were worth her price.
By the way, I saw your thread the other day asking about wear and tear on the leather interior.  I wanted to wait at least a month to see how it looks then.  But at this point (started using her 11/03), the leather lining is holding up well! no scratches and still as clean as when I got it.  I put a notebook in the bag when I got her and I didn't know it had a pen inside.  There were a couple of ink marks but they completely wiped out with a Cottonelle wipe.  But I did catch it right away.  The inside slip pockets look good too. I haven't used the inside zipper pocket yet, but it has a brown nylon lining so I'm sure it'll be fine.  The outside zipper pocket also has a brown nylon lining and it's holding up well.  I use that pocket a lot.  I'll keep you posted in a month or so!

I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ!
> I'm really enjoying her! I think about the places I've been with her in the last month and those moments were worth her price.
> By the way, I saw your thread the other day asking about wear and tear on the leather interior.  I wanted to wait at least a month to see how it looks then.  But at this point (started using her 11/03), the leather lining is holding up well! no scratches and still as clean as when I got it.  I put a notebook in the bag when I got her and I didn't know it had a pen inside.  There were a couple of ink marks but they completely wiped out with a Cottonelle wipe.  But I did catch it right away.  The inside slip pockets look good too. I haven't used the inside zipper pocket yet, but it has a brown nylon lining so I'm sure it'll be fine.  The outside zipper pocket also has a brown nylon lining and it's holding up well.  I use that pocket a lot.  I'll keep you posted in a month or so!
> 
> I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


Thanks for the update.  I'm glad you are loving the handbag and the leather lining is holding up well.  I wouldn't have been concerned,  except for the light color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Just ordered this in Espresso with the 25% off. It shows in stock, so we will see!
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...=8&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana


   Yaas!   Good choice, KC.   I ordered the Toscana side-zip satchel in natural earlier today and I have already gotten a shipping notice.   What the heck?   Of course it's Smart Post, so...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yaas!   Good choice, KC.   I ordered the Toscana side-zip satchel in natural earlier today and I have already gotten a shipping notice.   What the heck?   Of course it's Smart Post, so...



Oh that one is gorgeous too! I struggled between espresso and bordeaux. Both are very pretty, chose espresso though. 
I haven't gotten a shipping notice.
But I will be at my son's Monday and then not back for 2-3 weeks, so I will be waiting a while anyway.  
Can't wait for your pictures .


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MrsKC said:


> Just ordered this in Espresso with the 25% off. It shows in stock, so we will see!
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...=8&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana


You are funny!  "It shows in stock, so we will see!"  You're absolutely right though.  It's happened to me. 
 This is the one I am going to get, too.  Still trying to decide between Bordeaux and Navy.  I hope you love yours!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Yaas!   Good choice, KC.   I ordered the Toscana side-zip satchel in natural earlier today and I have already gotten a shipping notice.   What the heck?   Of course it's Smart Post, so...


Woah!  You got a shipping notice?  Sweet!  Those are rare.


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> You are funny!  "It shows in stock, so we will see!"  You're absolutely right though.  It's happened to me.
> This is the one I am going to get, too.  Still trying to decide between Bordeaux and Navy.  I hope you love yours!



Navy or bordeaux are both gorgeous! 
My strategy ordering early in the sale is that I might actually get one. However,  no shipping notice for me..


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh that one is gorgeous too! I struggled between espresso and bordeaux. Both are very pretty, chose espresso though.
> I haven't gotten a shipping notice.
> But I will be at my son's Monday and then not back for 2-3 weeks, so I will be waiting a while anyway.
> Can't wait for your pictures .


I had a tough time choosing a color, too.   But I have the Toscana hobo in ginger and the saddlebag in bordeaux, so it was between the red like RdN's gorgeous satchel or the natural.   Since I recently bought a red Brahmin I ultimately went with the natural.   I checked my tracking and it will be here next Friday... so even though they got it out quickly it's still travelin' slooooooow.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I had a tough time choosing a color, too.   But I have the Toscana hobo in ginger and the saddlebag in bordeaux, so it was between the red like RdN's gorgeous satchel or the natural.   Since I recently bought a red Brahmin I ultimately went with the natural.   I checked my tracking and it will be here next Friday... so even though they got it out quickly it's still travelin' slooooooow.



No shipping notice for me. Makes me wonder if they even have it :./


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I also ordered a side zip, yesterday and no ship notice yet. I would imagine they are selling a lot of bags this weekend.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Just ordered this in Espresso with the 25% off. It shows in stock, so we will see!
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...=8&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana



I love this one. Cant wait to hear how you like it. Espresso looks to be a gorgeous color in this leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I also ordered a side zip, yesterday and no ship notice yet. I would imagine they are selling a lot of bags this weekend.


  Which color did you choose?   They are all so gorgeous.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Which color did you choose?   They are all so gorgeous.



I ordered the Ginger color. It was a toss up between that and the natural , or the Espresso LOL  They ARE all gorgeous!! Cant wait for everyone's sale items to arrive. 
Now when does the 12 DOD start?


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I ordered the Ginger color. It was a toss up between that and the natural , or the Espresso LOL  They ARE all gorgeous!! Cant wait for everyone's sale items to arrive.
> Now when does the 12 DOD start?



Can't wait for you to get yours! 
I was wondering about the 12 DOD too and hoping there was nothing I wanted. ....


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Just ordered this in Espresso with the 25% off. It shows in stock, so we will see!
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...=8&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana



I see the shipping notice .


----------



## aerinha

I leave for my cruise on 12/11 and today at Macy's I saw and fell in love with the Daphne pebble grain crossbody wallet thinking it would be perfect to use as a wallet during the day and as a crossbody to dinner at night.  But I was not paying $168+tax for it.  Called my outlet $89 for one in caramel which will go with anything.  Order placed, now it just needs to arrive in time to travel.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have eyed those in Macy's too.   You got a great price!


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> I leave for my cruise on 12/11 and today at Macy's I saw and fell in love with the Daphne pebble grain crossbody wallet thinking it would be perfect to use as a wallet during the day and as a crossbody to dinner at night.  But I was not paying $168+tax for it.  Called my outlet $89 for one in caramel which will go with anything.  Order placed, now it just needs to arrive in time to travel.  Fingers crossed.



I hope it makes it! And.....enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I GOT A SHIPPING NOTICE   YAY, Now for the Wagon train express to begin its LONG journey across the country


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I leave for my cruise on 12/11 and today at Macy's I saw and fell in love with the Daphne pebble grain crossbody wallet thinking it would be perfect to use as a wallet during the day and as a crossbody to dinner at night.  But I was not paying $168+tax for it.  Called my outlet $89 for one in caramel which will go with anything.  Order placed, now it just needs to arrive in time to travel.  Fingers crossed.


You are a smart shopper.   Hope your wallet arrives in time.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> I have eyed those in Macy's too.   You got a great price!



If only I could have gone in person, I would have saved another $7.50 off shipping, but at least it was cheaper than the $118 before tax ILD has them at and I got a color I wanted vs buying what ILD offered.  Soooo glad I called.  SA seemed stunned when I said i'd take it that fast.



MrsKC said:


> I hope it makes it! And.....enjoy your cruise!



Thanks.  I got shipping notice so hopefully it has two weeks to show up.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> If only I could have gone in person, I would have saved another $7.50 off shipping, but at least it was cheaper than the $118 before tax ILD has them at and I got a color I wanted vs buying what ILD offered.  Soooo glad I called.  SA seemed stunned when I said i'd take it that fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I got shipping notice so hopefully it has two weeks to show up.



Not sure where you are in the country, but two weeks seems like a reasonable enough amount of time for anything to show up! Crossing my fingers and toes for you


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I leave for my cruise on 12/11 and today at Macy's I saw and fell in love with the Daphne pebble grain crossbody wallet thinking it would be perfect to use as a wallet during the day and as a crossbody to dinner at night.  But I was not paying $168+tax for it.  Called my outlet $89 for one in caramel which will go with anything.  Order placed, now it just needs to arrive in time to travel.  Fingers crossed.


Very nice! Hope you enjoy your cruise too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aerinha:*  It usually takes a week for handbags I order from the Seattle outlet to go cross country to me in NY.  I can't imagine your shipment could take an longer,  so you should be fine.   When I order from a closer outlet,  the package comes in just a few days.


----------



## Sery Brazil

waiting for this beauty!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

My side zip is getting closer! Looks like this one was shipped from CT instead of CA. Much closer than a trip touring the country to me in Indy.


----------



## MrsKC

Looks like my Toscana is arriving at my son's tomorrow.  I will get it Monday when I visit my sweet grandson!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

So, I was AT THE POST OFFICE today and my Toscana was there also ( dropped of by FED EX)   and they told me that it had not been unloaded yet, so I would just have to wait until they did that and delivered her tomorrow   on SATURDAY, when my husband is home   Not that he cares, but really? 

Sorry, just venting!

Mrs KC, looks like we will both be getting lucky tomorrow


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> So, I was AT THE POST OFFICE today and my Toscana was there also ( dropped of by FED EX)   and they told me that it had not been unloaded yet, so I would just have to wait until they did that and delivered her tomorrow   on SATURDAY, when my husband is home   Not that he cares, but really?
> 
> Sorry, just venting!
> 
> Mrs KC, looks like we will both be getting lucky tomorrow



Oh that is frustrating. 
Well we don't want marital discord, so my bag will get delivered to my alternate shipping location,  my son's .

Can't wait for your pictures! !


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Looks like my Toscana is arriving at my son's tomorrow.  I will get it Monday when I visit my sweet grandson!



I call that a twofer! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> So, I was AT THE POST OFFICE today and my Toscana was there also ( dropped of by FED EX)   and they told me that it had not been unloaded yet, so I would just have to wait until they did that and delivered her tomorrow   on SATURDAY, when my husband is home   Not that he cares, but really?
> 
> Sorry, just venting!
> 
> Mrs KC, looks like we will both be getting lucky tomorrow



That is so frustrating. You were saving them a trip! (If they didn't have to stop at your house anyway)


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I call that a twofer! [emoji4]



It is TB, grandbaby s bring so much joy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> It is TB, grandbaby s bring so much joy!



I'm getting to know that myself. My first one came last week! [emoji4][emoji170][emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I'm getting to know that myself. My first one came last week! [emoji4][emoji170][emoji4]



Congratulations! Being a grandma is the best thing ever. While husbands and children are not perfect  (nor myself either), grand children are absolutely perfect! I hope you live close to them .


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks KC! We live very close. We are going to visit tomorrow. I can't wait! Enjoy your visit on Monday as well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

FYI regarding ILD shipping!

I ordered my Carrington pouch from ILD Monday with premium, 3 day shipping so I would receive it by tomorrow. I'm having it delivered to my sister's apartment and I'm here Thursday afternoon to early Monday morning. When I received the email order confirmation there was a paragraph about ILD upgrading their shipping department and they would try to get orders out by 01/06!  At the time I ordered Carrington there was no mention of that on their website.  They've since updated their shipping options page to add the paragraph that was in my email. Yesterday I received an email from ILD saying my order shipped and the EDD is Monday. I'll be back home before it's delivered but at least it was shipped.  THEN this morning I checked the tracking number and it says the Seller cancelled shipping!   I'm going to call them today to find out what's going on. If it's delivered Monday I still won't see it until Thursday, and it still may be delivered before then.  My biggest issue (since I fed the beast and bought a small wallet at Off 5th yesterday! ), is paying for premium shipping and not getting it.
Hopefully I'll have pics to post Thursday.  In the meantime here's my small (very inexpensive) Saks wallet. Leather zip around, three card slots on each side, one in the middle, $14.99 at Off 5th. It says market value is $68 but I don't know if they sell it outside of Off 5th.  I'll play with this until Carrington arrives.


----------



## Bestbagyet

RuedeNesle said:


> FYI regarding ILD shipping!
> 
> I ordered my Carrington pouch from ILD Monday with premium, 3 day shipping so I would receive it by tomorrow. I'm having it delivered to my sister's apartment and I'm here Thursday afternoon to early Monday morning. When I received the email order confirmation there was a paragraph about ILD upgrading their shipping department and they would try to get orders out by 01/06!  At the time I ordered Carrington there was no mention of that on their website.  They've since updated their shipping options page to add the paragraph that was in my email. Yesterday I received an email from ILD saying my order shipped and the EDD is Monday. I'll be back home before it's delivered but at least it was shipped.  THEN this morning I checked the tracking number and it says the Seller cancelled shipping!   I'm going to call them today to find out what's going on. If it's delivered Monday I still won't see it until Thursday, and it still may be delivered before then.  My biggest issue (since I fed the beast and bought a small wallet at Off 5th yesterday! ), is paying for premium shipping and not getting it.
> Hopefully I'll have pics to post Thursday.  In the meantime here's my small (very inexpensive) Saks wallet. Leather zip around, three card slots on each side, one in the middle, $14.99 at Off 5th. It says market value is $68 but I don't know if they sell it outside of Off 5th.  I'll play with this until Carrington arrives.
> 
> View attachment 3566647
> View attachment 3566648


Hi RuedeNesle, I ordered from ILD, 12/31. I called ILD yesterday because I had not received a shipping confirmation (quite unusual because they normally ship within a day or 2). I was told by the CSR that ILD is conducting inventory and they are not shipping anything until after inventory is completed. What?!!!  I had never heard of such! I asked her when will they start shipping...."in a few days" . In essence, she would not confirm a shipping date. I guess there are several narratives about ILD's shipping delay! I'll let you know when I get a shipping confirmation.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi RuedeNesle, I ordered from ILD, 12/31. I called ILD yesterday because I had not received a shipping confirmation (quite unusual because they normally ship within a day or 2). I was told by the CSR that ILD is conducting inventory and they are not shipping anything until after inventory is completed. What?!!!  I had never heard of such! I asked her when will they start shipping...."in a few days" . In essence, she would not confirm a shipping date. I guess there are several narratives about ILD's shipping delay! I'll let you know when I get a shipping confirmation.


Mornin' Bestbagyet!
Thanks so much for the info! Soooo, doing inventory is different than "a quick upgrade to service you better in 2017"! Sounds like they're using the upgrade line to make us feel better about the delay because we'll think shipping will be improved. You ordered on the 31st and I ordered on the 2nd and in that time frame they hadn't updated their shipping options. I did notice on the Carrington pouch under Availability: In Stock, it said Expected ship date: January 11, 2017, but I assumed that was for standard shipping, which is another reason I opted for premium delivery. I'm just confused why mine was shipped, then cancelled.  Did it not get counted in inventory or is the new alleged shipping upgrade not working properly? Or, would it be too naive to believe they canceled it because they're now sending it expedited for today? Oh, heck yeah! 
Thanks for keeping me posted on your shipping confirmation!  I'll let you know when I have an update on mine!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi RuedeNesle, I ordered from ILD, 12/31. I called ILD yesterday because I had not received a shipping confirmation (quite unusual because they normally ship within a day or 2). I was told by the CSR that ILD is conducting inventory and they are not shipping anything until after inventory is completed. What?!!!  I had never heard of such! I asked her when will they start shipping...."in a few days" . In essence, she would not confirm a shipping date. I guess there are several narratives about ILD's shipping delay! I'll let you know when I get a shipping confirmation.



Update: I just spoke to Simone with ILD. She said I was given the wrong tracking number. (Which probably means the package it was on was the wrong package and they had to cancel shipping.) The new tracking number just shows the label was created and the EDD is Tuesday, 01/10 before 4:30pm.  I won't be back here until Thursday anyway so it'll be here waiting for me hopefully.  Per Simone, if I had not requested premium shipping my order would not have shipped yet.  She said the delays are due to inventory and upgrading the shipping system during inventory.


----------



## Bestbagyet

RuedeNesle said:


> Update: I just spoke to Simone with ILD. She said I was given the wrong tracking number. (Which probably means the package it was on was the wrong package and they had to cancel shipping.) The new tracking number just shows the label was created and the EDD is Tuesday, 01/10 before 4:30pm.  I won't be back here until Thursday anyway so it'll be here waiting for me hopefully.  Per Simone, if I had not requested premium shipping my order would not have shipped yet.  She said the delays are due to inventory and upgrading the shipping system during inventory.


Thanks for the update and I'm glad you got a shipping confirmation. I'll just keep waiting patiently (well kinda) . It is only my third camouflage bag, anyway . I already have the cayden and domed satchel, so I really shouldn't be in any rush for Ms. Olivia to arrive.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bestbagyet said:


> Thanks for the update and I'm glad you got a shipping confirmation. I'll just keep waiting patiently (well kinda) . It is only my third camouflage bag, anyway . I already have the cayden and domed satchel, so I really shouldn't be in any rush for Ms. Olivia to arrive.



You're welcome!  Please post when you get your shipping confirmation.  I'm curious to know how soon they ship yours out!


----------



## aerinha

Supposedly my outlet buy will arrive today


----------



## Bestbagyet

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome!  Please post when you get your shipping confirmation.  I'm curious to know how soon they ship yours out!


Will do!


----------



## Bestbagyet

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome!  Please post when you get your shipping confirmation.  I'm curious to know how soon they ship yours out!


Evening RN...update...just got my shipping confirmation!   Ms. Olivia should arrive on Wednesday!


----------



## aerinha

Both of mine arrived within ten minutes of each other.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bestbagyet said:


> Evening RN...update...just got my shipping confirmation!   Ms. Olivia should arrive on Wednesday!


Evening BBY!

 That's great news!  I can't wait for you to get Ms. Olivia! I have a red Pebble Grain Olivia and I love her!


----------



## aerinha

Called the putlet yesterday on a whim to see if they had the florentine crossbody with all leather lining.  They did at 40% off, was set to order when SA said it would be 50% the next day.  She kindly set one aside for me so I could call back.  When I called the next day, the SA transferred me to someone else to do the phone order, everything seemed fine until they emailed me the receipt showing I only got 40% off.  Called, put on hold, told they would call back in a few minutes, 1.5 hours goes by, I call again.  SA who did the order was unaware of price drop and as the bag shipped in three hours since I ordered it, they don't know what to do and are waiting on corporate to tell them.  Seems pretty simple to just issue a credit to my card for the difference.  Really annoyed.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Called the putlet yesterday on a whim to see if they had the florentine crossbody with all leather lining.  They did at 40% off, was set to order when SA said it would be 50% the next day.  She kindly set one aside for me so I could call back.  When I called the next day, the SA transferred me to someone else to do the phone order, everything seemed fine until they emailed me the receipt showing I only got 40% off.  Called, put on hold, told they would call back in a few minutes, 1.5 hours goes by, I call again.  SA who did the order was unaware of price drop and as the bag shipped in three hours since I ordered it, they don't know what to do and are waiting on corporate to tell them.  Seems pretty simple to just issue a credit to my card for the difference.  Really annoyed.


Completely understandable. Why must things be so complicated?


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Called the putlet yesterday on a whim to see if they had the florentine crossbody with all leather lining.  They did at 40% off, was set to order when SA said it would be 50% the next day.  She kindly set one aside for me so I could call back.  When I called the next day, the SA transferred me to someone else to do the phone order, everything seemed fine until they emailed me the receipt showing I only got 40% off.  Called, put on hold, told they would call back in a few minutes, 1.5 hours goes by, I call again.  SA who did the order was unaware of price drop and as the bag shipped in three hours since I ordered it, they don't know what to do and are waiting on corporate to tell them.  Seems pretty simple to just issue a credit to my card for the difference.  Really annoyed.



Mornin' A!
I hope this gets resolved quickly and to your satisfaction. If the SA said it would be 50% off they should honor that price. Once, at the M Kors outlet in Illinois the SA helping me calculated the percentage off based on the lowest amount on the tag. When I got ready to pay the cashier said it was over $50 more than the SA quoted because the percentage off was supposed to be based on the original price.  When the SA explained to her manager what she did the manager honored the price I was quoted.  I hope they do the same for you!
Good luck! Please keep us posted!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aerinha*:  I hate when that happens.  In my experience,  once an order is in the system the outlets can't change it without getting corporate involved.  That means on a weekend or at night,  it has to wait.  The 'good news' is that usually it gets worked out the way you want it,  but it's frustrating to wait.  Talk to the store manager,  explain the problem, and tell her that it if isn't resolved Monday you expect a full refund to your credit card and them to pay for the return shipping.  Be polite, but let them know you expect them to honor the 50% off price.  Good luck,  and be patient.


----------



## aerinha

Supposedly the bag will arrive today even though I just ordered yesterday.  But it is 1:22 and still no UPS which usually means they won't show, will claim I wasn't home and bring it Monday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Supposedly the bag will arrive today even though I just ordered yesterday.  But it is 1:22 and still no UPS which usually means they won't show, will claim I wasn't home and bring it Monday.


Don't let that take the joy out of your new handbag.  Hope it's a winner and you get all the paperwork resolved on Monday too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Seems like a looooong time since I have been waiting on a handbag delivery!   But I just got shipping notification on my new LV; it will be here on Wednesday.       Tick, tock....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Seems like a looooong time since I have been waiting on a handbag delivery!   But I just got shipping notification on my new LV; it will be here on Wednesday.       Tick, tock....


Waiting for new handbags to arrive is hard.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Waiting for new handbags to arrive is hard.


It IS!!   But, yaaaaaay!!   My UPS shipping notification has been updated to tomorrow instead of Wednesday.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Where's the loot?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Where's the loot?


It's sitting here on my bed, looking fabulous.       No light for pics, so you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, it's raining and overcast, but I took a few pics anyway.    I am totally thrilled with this bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, it's raining and overcast, but I took a few pics anyway.    I am totally thrilled with this bag.



 She really is looking fabulous! I know you can't wait to take her out! 
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She really is looking fabulous! I know you can't wait to take her out!
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, GF!   This bag is just freakin' gorgeous; I love the black leather against the mono.     I have ordered a base shaper to use in the bottom so I don't plan to carry it until that arrives, but in the meantime I'm carrying my classic Speedy in DE.


----------



## Lizzys

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, it's raining and overcast, but I took a few pics anyway.    I am totally thrilled with this bag.


Beautiful!  You were so lucky to snag one since they are hard to find.  It was meant to be.  Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lizzys said:


> Beautiful!  You were so lucky to snag one since they are hard to find.  It was meant to be.  Enjoy!


Thanks, Lizzy!   It is such a beautiful bag; I can see why it's so popular.   I ordered it online and they have been available on the website for several days now, so maybe supply is catching up with demand.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, it's raining and overcast, but I took a few pics anyway.    I am totally thrilled with this bag.


Enjoy your new treasure.  I really like the darker trim.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, it's raining and overcast, but I took a few pics anyway.    I am totally thrilled with this bag.


Oh, she is really pretty! congrats!
I really like the dark trim. I need to look into this one.


----------



## whitsnwhits

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF!   This bag is just freakin' gorgeous; I love the black leather against the mono.     I have ordered a base shaper to use in the bottom so I don't plan to carry it until that arrives, but in the meantime I'm carrying my classic Speedy in DE.


She is gorgeous!! What is a base shaper?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new treasure.  I really like the darker trim.


  The black trim really makes the bag, IMO.   Thanks LJ!



MaryBel said:


> Oh, she is really pretty! congrats!
> I really like the dark trim. I need to look into this one.


   This bag is a total winner, MB.   You definitely need to check it out.   Have you used your Speedy much?



whitsnwhits said:


> She is gorgeous!! What is a base shaper?


Thanks!   A base shaper is a flat piece of stiff material that fits into the bottom of a handbag to keep the base from sagging.   Many people use them in the LV canvas bags.   Look *HERE* for more info.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, it's raining and overcast, but I took a few pics anyway.    I am totally thrilled with this bag.



Oh wow! Wasn't expecting this. I love it! I agree with the comments about the trim. It totally sets it off. I like the whole look. Now, will you be getting any additional adornments for it? That would be fun to look for.


----------



## aerinha

My stalk involves an antique emerald pendant.  Can't wait!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My stalk involves an antique emerald pendant.  Can't wait!


Can't wait to see your treasure when it arrives.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh wow! Wasn't expecting this. I love it! I agree with the comments about the trim. It totally sets it off. I like the whole look. *Now, will you be getting any additional adornments for it? *That would be fun to look for.


Thanks; I love it, too!    I have my eye on a couple of things but the prices give me pause.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks; I love it, too!    I have my eye on a couple of things but the prices give me pause.



Yeah, I saw a couple of doodads and thought. Uh, no. [emoji23] I wonder if the Etsy seller makes things in the black trim?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Last week I was looking for a carry on for my flight to Atlanta in June, and for the car when we drive to Vegas with the grandkids this summer.  I almost "settled" for a Coach Tyler in Lapis because I know Tyler would make a great carry on bag for me, but I've never seen her in red. But I decided to wait and pursue a red bag since I have time. Coach's online sale started again yesterday and I logged in as soon as I got the email. LOOK what they had!!! Tyler in Bright Red! Don't worry about the pic saying Sold Out. I purchased it before it did, and when I went back a little later to take a pic it showed sold out. (It had Almost Gone on the pic when I ordered it.)  Free delivery, guaranteed before Mother's Day. I can't want to post pics in the Non-Dooney thread!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RN, Excited to see your new bag in person.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> RN, Excited to see your new bag in person.


Thanks! I'm excited too! I received my tracking number today. EDD is Wednesday by end of day. I'm having it delivered here, to my sister'apartment, but I'll be back in Oakland early Wednesday morning. Unless it arrives a day early, I won't see it until Friday afternoon when I come back. Fingers crossed I get it early!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Last week I was looking for a carry on for my flight to Atlanta in June, and for the car when we drive to Vegas with the grandkids this summer.  I almost "settled" for a Coach Tyler in Lapis because I know Tyler would make a great carry on bag for me, but I've never seen her in red. But I decided to wait and pursue a red bag since I have time. Coach's online sale started again yesterday and I logged in as soon as I got the email. LOOK what they had!!! Tyler in Bright Red! Don't worry about the pic saying Sold Out. I purchased it before it did, and when I went back a little later to take a pic it showed sold out. (It had Almost Gone on the pic when I ordered it.)  Free delivery, guaranteed before Mother's Day. I can't want to post pics in the Non-Dooney thread!
> View attachment 3689286


Looks like all the forces aligned for you to find the perfect tote and a sale.   Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like all the forces aligned for you to find the perfect tote and a sale.   Enjoy your new treasure.



Thanks LJ! I love that I have this forum to share my excitement with! It's just another red bag to most people (including my sister!), but we know to get the bag we want, in the color we want, _and_ on sale, requires either good luck or a lot of patience and searching.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Last week I was looking for a carry on for my flight to Atlanta in June, and for the car when we drive to Vegas with the grandkids this summer.  I almost "settled" for a Coach Tyler in Lapis because I know Tyler would make a great carry on bag for me, but I've never seen her in red. But I decided to wait and pursue a red bag since I have time. Coach's online sale started again yesterday and I logged in as soon as I got the email. LOOK what they had!!! Tyler in Bright Red! Don't worry about the pic saying Sold Out. I purchased it before it did, and when I went back a little later to take a pic it showed sold out. (It had Almost Gone on the pic when I ordered it.)  Free delivery, guaranteed before Mother's Day. I can't want to post pics in the Non-Dooney thread!
> View attachment 3689286


   Yay!


----------



## momjules

A red bag!!! You can't lose!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!


Thanks Sarah! I'm patiently waiting for her arrival. II'll post pics in the next 6 days, 11 hours, 39 minutes, 16, 15, 14......seconds. Okay,  maybe I'm not patiently waiting.  There's a reason this thread is titled "STALKING" the mail carrier/UPS!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> A red bag!!! You can't lose!!


Hi MJ!
Thanks! I saw Tyler at the outlet last year when she debuted.  I loved her but was hoping one day she'd be available in red. I was beginning to believe that wasn't going to happen. I'm so happy I held out for my true love!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ! I love that I have this forum to share my excitement with! It's just another red bag to most people (including my sister!), but we know to get the bag we want, in the color we want, _and_ on sale, requires either good luck or a lot of patience and searching.


RN:  finding the handbag you want in the color you want at a good sale price takes Talent, as well as luck and hard work.
Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  finding the handbag you want in the color you want at a good sale price takes Talent, as well as luck and hard work.
> Enjoy your new bag.


Thanks LJ!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Last week I was looking for a carry on for my flight to Atlanta in June, and for the car when we drive to Vegas with the grandkids this summer.  I almost "settled" for a Coach Tyler in Lapis because I know Tyler would make a great carry on bag for me, but I've never seen her in red. But I decided to wait and pursue a red bag since I have time. Coach's online sale started again yesterday and I logged in as soon as I got the email. LOOK what they had!!! Tyler in Bright Red! Don't worry about the pic saying Sold Out. I purchased it before it did, and when I went back a little later to take a pic it showed sold out. (It had Almost Gone on the pic when I ordered it.)  Free delivery, guaranteed before Mother's Day. I can't want to post pics in the Non-Dooney thread!
> View attachment 3689286



I'm so happy for you RN! Tyler is one of my favorite totes, so light and carefree. I hope you love it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My new handbags have shipped.  One is coming from CA and the other from CT.
I should have the Python small satchel from CT by Thursday.   Fingers crossed.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My 2 new Dooneys arrived this week.   First,  the good news..... the violet pebble leather zip zip is perfect.  The color is a very saturated mid tone purple, with red undertones.  It looks darker and more muted than when I saw the color online or on QVC.  But I haven't seen the violet in the daylight yet (the bag just arrived),  so I'll check it out tomorrow.   In the interior light the violet is a few shades lighter than the pebble aubergene and much darker than the lavender.  I don't recall any  comparable color in Florentine or in prior pebble leather collections.  The closet color (in my memory) is the original Samba leather in purple.

The slate Python small satchel was a disappointment.   The leather was rough to the touch and some of the scales were starting to come up.  Also the pattern was not well centered.  That handbag is already on it's way back.  I've bought other Dooney python handbags and this one did not measure up.  Also wanted to mention that to my eye the colors were more taupe than grey.  With a name like slate,  I anticipated grey tones.  The taupe colors were very nice and I would have kept the handbag if it wasn't defective.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> My 2 new Dooneys arrived this week.   First,  the good news..... the violet pebble leather zip zip is perfect.  The color is a very saturated mid tone purple, with red undertones.  It looks darker and more muted than when I saw the color online or on QVC.  But I haven't seen the violet in the daylight yet (the bag just arrived),  so I'll check it out tomorrow.   In the interior light the violet is a few shades lighter than the pebble aubergene and much darker than the lavender.  I don't recall any  comparable color in Florentine or in prior pebble leather collections.  The closet color (in my memory) is the original Samba leather in purple.
> 
> The slate Python small satchel was a disappointment.   The leather was rough to the touch and some of the scales were starting to come up.  Also the pattern was not well centered.  That handbag is already on it's way back.  I've bought other Dooney python handbags and this one did not measure up.  Also wanted to mention that to my eye the colors were more taupe than grey.  With a name like slate,  I anticipated grey tones.  The taupe colors were very nice and I would have kept the handbag if it wasn't defective.


I'm happy to report that I like the violet pebbled leather color even better today in  natural light.  The violet is brighter than it appeared last night.   The color is closer to what I saw on QVC and online.  In the artificial light last night the color was softer and more muted, more neutral.  Today it's more vivid.      For me,  that's better.  For those who like softer, more matte colors, the violet pebbled leather might not be in your comfort zone.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Waiting for shipment of my 2 latest Dooney purchases.... a calypso large City Barlow and a ginger
Flo Toscano domed satchel.   Hurry up Dooney.


----------



## alansgail

My pre-loved Wilson bag should be here on Thursday and here's a pic of her from my seller........Tom Petty was right, "the waiting is the hardest part".


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm happy to report that I like the violet pebbled leather color even better today in  natural light.  The violet is brighter than it appeared last night.   The color is closer to what I saw on QVC and online.  In the artificial light last night the color was softer and more muted, more neutral.  Today it's more vivid.      For me,  that's better.  For those who like softer, more matte colors, the violet pebbled leather might not be in your comfort zone.


I have been eyeing the Violet.  I don't usually go for purple shades,  but I love blues and reds. The violet just speaks to me though. I am glad she was a winner!! Sorry to hear the python was a no go but  it sounds like you knew right away which makes the decision to send her back that much easier


----------



## alansgail

She's here! Such a glorious color on this bag and still has a strong leather smell, way to go D&B!
I put my dark brown Mautto cotton web strap with her since she came without one and I'm pleased that it seems to work with the casual nature of this bag......happy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

alansgail said:


> She's here! Such a glorious color on this bag and still has a strong leather smell, way to go D&B!
> I put my dark brown Mautto cotton web strap with her since she came without one and I'm pleased that it seems to work with the casual nature of this bag......happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747234


Glad you got a winner.


----------



## alansgail

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you got a winner.


Thank you! Always feel good to be pleased when you open that box, right?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The sky blue Samba small satchel is back on ILD.  Still 50% off.  But I couldn't pass it by again,  so I ordered one.   Hoping the color is the periwinkle shade a lot of ladies are getting.  there were only 2 in stock when I placed my order a few minutes ago.

It's been a workout for my credit card this weekend.... I also ordered the Blue Hydrangea zip zip and the  Bordeaux Claremont woven Lilliana Tote from ILD ebay.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> The sky blue Samba small satchel is back on ILD.  Still 50% off.  But I couldn't pass it by again,  so I ordered one.   Hoping the color is the periwinkle shade a lot of ladies are getting.  there were only 2 in stock when I placed my order a few minutes ago.
> 
> It's been a workout for my credit card this weekend.... I also ordered the Blue Hydrangea zip zip and the  Bordeaux Claremont woven Lilliana Tote from ILD ebay.


I hope she is a winner!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

I'm waiting for my mini Florentine satchel in bone. It's supposed to arrive Thursday. I hope I like it. I've been curious about this color and size. Since ILD has it 40% off I decided to give it a try. Fingers crossed that I love it.


----------



## aerinha

It's not a Dooney but I ordered a replica of the GOT dragon necklace from an eBay seller. The original is silver but the brass was more affordable.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm waiting for my mini Florentine satchel in bone. It's supposed to arrive Thursday. I hope I like it. I've been curious about this color and size. Since ILD has it 40% off I decided to give it a try. Fingers crossed that I love it.


Can't wait to see pics. I have the small in bone and love the look.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm waiting for my mini Florentine satchel in bone. It's supposed to arrive Thursday. I hope I like it. I've been curious about this color and size. Since ILD has it 40% off I decided to give it a try. Fingers crossed that I love it.


I also have a small Flo satchel in bone.  It's beautiful.  Hope you get a winner and love it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

lavenderjunkie said:


> I also have a small Flo satchel in bone.  It's beautiful.  Hope you get a winner and love it.


Thanks. I've pre-ordered and cancelled the mini and the small a few times. I didn't want to pay full price and the 20% off sales didn't seem like enough. So hopefully my patience has paid off. [emoji3]


----------



## BadWolf10

Waiting for my Flo sloan..... impatiently.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Waiting for my Flo sloan..... impatiently.


Waiting is hard.
My orders from ILD still haven't shipped yet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> Waiting is hard.
> My orders from ILD still haven't shipped yet.


2 of my 3 handbags have arrived,  including one that said not shipped this morning.
       
I am a happy camper.  The Sky Blue Small Samba Satchel is beautiful.  The color is nothing like the sky blue pebble Olivia I have.   The Made in America SB Samba has a lavender undertone.   The color is similar to the dusty blue pebble zip zip satchel,  but a little more saturated.  This version of SB is exactly what I hoped for after seeing Mama Beech's youtube video.
I don't know how this SB compares to my older Dillens in SB.   They are buried and I can't get them out for comparison.   But this Samba is a keeper.

The other handbag that arrived was the Bordeaux Liliana in the Woven Claremont.  It's a tall tote,  but not as oversized as I feared.  It will work as a larger handbag.  The color is lovely and I like the embossed woven texture.  The handles are short enough to hand carry without a problem.  And the shoulder strap, which is permanently attached,  can tuck inside the bag or hang outside.  It's a keeper too.

One more bag to go..... shipping from CA,  the Blue Hydrangea zip zip.   That one isn't due until next week.


----------



## BadWolf10

Flo Sloan is here .... she is a little pebbled but seems consistent.  Not sure yet


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Sloan is here .... she is a little pebbled but seems consistent.  Not sure yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768729
> View attachment 3768730



I had a Cristina with that texture and realized I liked on that bag. At least it is consistent. Is it the texture or the bag you aren't sure about?


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I had a Cristina with that texture and realized I liked on that bag. At least it is consistent. Is it the texture or the bag you aren't sure about?


I am ok with the texture I think. So I loaded it with all of my stuff. It's a little too North South.... I decided to send it back. So I drove to the outlet, they have the twist hobo in natural, 50% off,  so I picked up that one. Saved a little $$ and I like the size much better. I will post pics when I get home


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I am ok with the texture I think. So I loaded it with all of my stuff. It's a little too North South.... I decided to send it back. So I drove to the outlet, they have the twist hobo in natural, 50% off,  so I picked up that one. Saved a little $$ and I like the size much better. I will post pics when I get home


Glad you found a better bag for you.   I love the twist hobo and it's very similar to the bag you returned.... slightly different dimension and different base design.  Enjoy your new Florentine.   Seeing it in person can make all the difference.


----------



## aerinha

Not a Dooney yet (trip to outlet in DE planned in two weeks) but here is my dragon necklace. Game of Thrones fans will recognize it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Mini Florentine in Bone arrived! I love this size. The edge paint is not as neat as I would like but surprisingly I'm ok with it. I'm glad I held out for so long since I got as good a price as I was possibly ever going to get,  outside of taking a chance on eBay. That's if one ever showed up anytime soon.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Not a Dooney yet (trip to outlet in DE planned in two weeks) but here is my dragon necklace. Game of Thrones fans will recognize it.
> 
> View attachment 3769796


Oh my GOSH!! Love!!!!! We love GOT!!!
 ( and Walking Dead, Dr. Who, Harry Potter, Preacher.... and many more)

That is awesome, where did you get it??


----------



## BadWolf10

Satcheldoll said:


> Mini Florentine in Bone arrived! I love this size. The edge paint is not as neat as I would like but surprisingly I'm ok with it. I'm glad I held out for so long since I got as good a price as I was possibly ever going to get,  outside of taking a chance on eBay. That's if one ever showed up anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770012


She is beautiful!!!


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Mini Florentine in Bone arrived! I love this size. The edge paint is not as neat as I would like but surprisingly I'm ok with it. I'm glad I held out for so long since I got as good a price as I was possibly ever going to get,  outside of taking a chance on eBay. That's if one ever showed up anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770012


She is GORGEOUS!  How is the leather?  Thick or delicate?  My small's leather feels fragile.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh my GOSH!! Love!!!!! We love GOT!!!
> ( and Walking Dead, Dr. Who, Harry Potter, Preacher.... and many more)
> 
> That is awesome, where did you get it??



eBay. I backed out of buying the officially licensed one with the draping wings -sanity prevailed - but I kept checking eBay to see if someone regretted their buy and led to a deal.  Last week I found this brass one replicating the season six wingless version she wore as a captive and a silver version for twice the price. I prefer silver but went with the cheaper one. It is surprisingly comfortable once you get it settled right


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> eBay. I backed out of buying the officially licensed one with the draping wings -sanity prevailed - but I kept checking eBay to see if someone regretted their buy and led to a deal.  Last week I found this brass one replicating the season six wingless version she wore as a captive and a silver version for twice the price. I prefer silver but went with the cheaper one. It is surprisingly comfortable once you get it settled right


It is very very cool.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> It is very very cool.



Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Satcheldoll said:


> Mini Florentine in Bone arrived! I love this size. The edge paint is not as neat as I would like but surprisingly I'm ok with it. I'm glad I held out for so long since I got as good a price as I was possibly ever going to get,  outside of taking a chance on eBay. That's if one ever showed up anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770012


*SD*:  she's beautiful.   Enjoy.


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> She is GORGEOUS!  How is the leather?  Thick or delicate?  My small's leather feels fragile.


It's not thick and it's really soft. I have a Bristol in Natural and can definitely feel the difference between the two. I got the Bristol maybe 3 years ago from Macy's and I think it had been in their stock for s while. This isn't an everyday bag for me so I'm ok with it. I still felt the weight when I loaded her up. I'll be adding a black one soon to my collection.


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> Not a Dooney yet (trip to outlet in DE planned in two weeks) but here is my dragon necklace. Game of Thrones fans will recognize it.
> 
> View attachment 3769796


Wow! Love it!


----------



## Satcheldoll

BadWolf10 said:


> She is beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Satcheldoll

lavenderjunkie said:


> *SD*:  she's beautiful.   Enjoy.


Thanks!


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> She is GORGEOUS!  How is the leather?  Thick or delicate?  My small's leather feels fragile.


Has the recent Florentine leather been thin or is it just on the bone color? Now I'm not so sure about keeping this one and adding more if Dooney is going to a thinner leather on the Florentine.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Has the recent Florentine leather been thin or is it just on the bone color? Now I'm not so sure about keeping this one and adding more if Dooney is going to a thinner leather on the Florentine.



My most recent  flo purchases were a black small  dixon and a natural zipped Barlow both of which are thick and  supple.  It seemed like nicer leather than some of my older ones.  I have a mini in natural that seemed thin but it was utterly smooth and I liked it so I kept it, but even it was sturdier feeling than my bone satchel.

 My three experiences with bone florentine were two that felt kind of dry and were very fragile feeling, one was textured so I didn't buy it, the other was matte perfection so I bought but it doesn't entirely seem like florentine to me even though it is; and one that was thicker and more robust that was kind of yellowish and had visible grain.  The one I kept I call Marshmallow because her surface reminds me of a marshmallow from a freshly opened bag and she feels like I could squish her in my hands.  

Maybe some other members will comment and let us know if bone bags are either thick and textured or smooth and delicate.  Or if there are thick and smooth ones out there.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Satcheldoll said:


> Has the recent Florentine leather been thin or is it just on the bone color? Now I'm not so sure about keeping this one and adding more if Dooney is going to a thinner leather on the Florentine.


Most of my Flo handbags are thick.  But most of them are older styles.... small satchel,  Bristol, and twist strap hobo.   I will say that my bone satchel,  which is absolutely stunning is a very matte finish.  It's very soft.  It might be slightly thinner,  I didn't notice that.  But I love the finish and texture so much.  Of course it will probably be a dirt magnet and I'm not sure how it will take to any kind of treatment.  For now I just treat it with TLC.  After it gets older,  I'll decide if I should test conditioning it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Blue Hydrangea coated cotton zip zip is in the house.  It's a very pretty handbag.  I love the flowers and the multiple shades of blue they use to create them.   This is my first coated cotton handbag.  I've loaded it up and it's on the dresser for me to admire.  I have to coordinate an outfit to wear with it.  I like the butterscotch colored trim.  But I think I would have preferred a solid background to the dark brown DB logo that peaks out from between the flowers and leaves.   Not much of the logo,  but logos on clothing or handbags, etc.  just aren't my thing.


----------



## YankeeDooney

This bag is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## PerryPalomino

*waves* Hi! Long-time bag-obsessed lurker here.

I'm currently waiting on a small red Gucci crossbody. Leather, web stripe down middle, embroidered bee details. I love all things bees and should have jumped the gun on these when I saw them on the Gucci site earlier in the year but I was on a buying ban at the time...then saw one on Matches recently with a GG supreme print. It said "coming soon" and I added it to my wishlist to be notified when it came in. Well, like the last time I was on Matches and something said coming soon, I was never notified and when I went to look, it was sold out. So I'm guessing on that site, coming soon means coming NEVER.

Anyway I got the smooth red leather version (new) from a very reputable Ebayer so I'm waiting on that one. Fingers crossed I don't get dinged too badly by Canadian customs!

Also waiting for a black chevron YSL cardholder from Farfetch. Pretty sure that one will get to me first, the shipping from Farfetch is usually super fast


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PerryPalomino said:


> *waves* Hi! Long-time bag-obsessed lurker here.
> 
> I'm currently waiting on a small red Gucci crossbody. Leather, web stripe down middle, embroidered bee details. I love all things bees and should have jumped the gun on these when I saw them on the Gucci site earlier in the year but I was on a buying ban at the time...then saw one on Matches recently with a GG supreme print. It said "coming soon" and I added it to my wishlist to be notified when it came in. Well, like the last time I was on Matches and something said coming soon, I was never notified and when I went to look, it was sold out. So I'm guessing on that site, coming soon means coming NEVER.
> 
> Anyway I got the smooth red leather version (new) from a very reputable Ebayer so I'm waiting on that one. Fingers crossed I don't get dinged too badly by Canadian customs!
> 
> Also waiting for a black chevron YSL cardholder from Farfetch. Pretty sure that one will get to me first, the shipping from Farfetch is usually super fast


Enjoy your new handbags.  Hope they are winners for you.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Ok, just one more and I'm done for a while (if this one works out). Florentine Small Dixon in black should be here Friday. I've been looking for a black crossbody that's not too small and without a lot of hardware. I'm just concerned this one might be too big.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Ok, just one more and I'm done for a while (if this one works out). Florentine Small Dixon in black should be here Friday. I've been looking for a black crossbody that's not too small and without a lot of hardware. I'm just concerned this one might be too big.



I have one it is not exactly small but isn't overly big either. More medium. I like it and the leather on mine, which is also black, is wonderful.


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> I have one it is not exactly small but isn't overly big either. More medium. I like it and the leather on mine, which is also black, is wonderful.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks for the info!


I briefly had a Tilton and it was HUGE.  I could have made a seat cushion out of it, the small dixon was what I thought the Tilton would be.  Can't wait to see yours


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> I briefly had a Tilton and it was HUGE.  I could have made a seat cushion out of it, the small dixon was what I thought the Tilton would be.  Can't wait to see yours


Ok. The small dixon is here. It's bigger than what I need. I think it's because it gets wider at the top. But I might keep it because the leather is gorgeous. I'm also torn because they now have it on sale plus I can get an additional 10% off the sale pricce. I have to decide if it's worth the hassle to buy another one just to save $37.25. I'm sure these are at the outlet and probably cheaper but I don't live near one and I don't want to have to call.

Is your zipper tape red or black? I was hoping it would be red but mine is black.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Ok. The small dixon is here. It's bigger than what I need. I think it's because it gets wider at the top. But I might keep it because the leather is gorgeous. I'm also torn because they now have it on sale plus I can get an additional 10% off the sale pricce. I have to decide if it's worth the hassle to buy another one just to save $37.25. I'm sure these are at the outlet and probably cheaper but I don't live near one and I don't want to have to call.
> 
> Is your zipper tape red or black? I was hoping it would be red but mine is black.



Mine came from the outlet a few months back so they are there.  It has a black zipper.  Did yours come from QVC?  If so the return shipping plus the original shipping wouldn't make it cost effective to return and rebuy even on sale.


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> Mine came from the outlet a few months back so they are there.  It has a black zipper.  Did yours come from QVC?  If so the return shipping plus the original shipping wouldn't make it cost effective to return and rebuy even on sale.


Thanks. No, I got it from dooney.com. I've never bought them from QVC. I get free shipping and I've never been charged the $7.50 if I use Dooney's return label, plus I'm not charged tax from dooney. I don't think I'm going to bother with it. If it were  $50 then I probably would return and rebuy. I wish they would do price adjustments.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks. No, I got it from dooney.com. I've never bought them from QVC. I get free shipping and I've never been charged the $7.50 if I use Dooney's return label, plus I'm not charged tax from dooney. I don't think I'm going to bother with it. If it were  $50 then I probably would return and rebuy. I wish they would do price adjustments.


Dooney.com has a return label?  I have always gone to the post office and paid $15 or more for a return.  Please tell me there is a cheaper way????


----------



## Satcheldoll

LifeIsDucky said:


> Dooney.com has a return label?  I have always gone to the post office and paid $15 or more for a return.  Please tell me there is a cheaper way????


Yes. Just go online to start your return and they provide a ups shipping label you have to print. They're supposed to deduct the $7.50 from your refund but thay never have with mine (not sure why). ILD is the same and they actually do deduct the $7.50 from your refund.

Go to the bottom of their site (dooney.com) and select "Returns" and it takes you to the page. I haven't been on ILD lately so can't remember exactly where the link is located. It might be at the bottom too.

Ok. ILD is at the bottom left corner and the "service" link. You should also be able to access these if you have an account.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes. Just go online to start your return and they provide a ups shipping label you have to print. They're supposed to deduct the $7.50 from your refund but thay never have with mine (not sure why). ILD is the same and they actually do deduct the $7.50 from your refund.
> 
> Go to the bottom of their site (dooney.com) and select "Returns" and it takes you to the page. I haven't been on ILD lately so can't remember exactly where the link is located. It might be at the bottom too.
> 
> Ok. ILD is at the bottom left corner and the "service" link. You should also be able to access these if you have an account.


SD:  thanks for the info.  I didn't know Dooney.com had a return label.   I just returned a handbag and it cost me over $13 from UPS.  Since the bag was defective I'm hoping Dooney will reimburse some of the money,  but the process has been a hassle.  They didn't respond to my emails,  I finally called and had to fax a copy of my receipt.   Now I have to wait to see what they will do.   The return shipping label from ILD is so much easier to use.  I'm glad Dooney.com has one now too.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes. Just go online to start your return and they provide a ups shipping label you have to print. They're supposed to deduct the $7.50 from your refund but thay never have with mine (not sure why). ILD is the same and they actually do deduct the $7.50 from your refund.
> 
> Go to the bottom of their site (dooney.com) and select "Returns" and it takes you to the page. I haven't been on ILD lately so can't remember exactly where the link is located. It might be at the bottom too.
> 
> Ok. ILD is at the bottom left corner and the "service" link. You should also be able to access these if you have an account.


Wow!  All this time and I never knew!  Bummer I wasted so much money.  Thank you VERY much for the information.  This is very helpful.  You are awesome!


----------



## aerinha

I thought QVC shipped from PA but my UPS notice in the flor Brenna said it is coming from VA.  Boo, they changed the delivery date from 8/2 to 8/3, although with its current location I am uncertain why I'' not getting it tomorrow 8/1.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I thought QVC shipped from PA but my UPS notice in the flor Brenna said it is coming from VA.  Boo, they changed the delivery date from 8/2 to 8/3, although with its current location I am uncertain why I'' not getting it tomorrow 8/1.


QVC has multiple warehouses.   I'm not sure what products come from which one and they could change over time.


----------



## BadWolf10

I am so frustrated with ILD right now.... I ordered a Flo wallet in denim. I received a shipping notice with tracking, and sat a box was delivered. BUT, only the bonus cosmetic was in the box with the yellow slip. No other emails with a tracking number for the wallet, in fact,  the original email showed BOTH items on the tracking number. So this morning I called and called to a customer rep. They couldn't see that the time had a separate tracking number, and he couldn't give me any info. So he offered to research it and call me back. That was 830 am central time. It's now 730 pm. After all this waiting,  I'm ok with cancelling. But I haven't heard from them. Oye.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I am so frustrated with ILD right now.... I ordered a Flo wallet in denim. I received a shipping notice with tracking, and sat a box was delivered. BUT, only the bonus cosmetic was in the box with the yellow slip. No other emails with a tracking number for the wallet, in fact,  the original email showed BOTH items on the tracking number. So this morning I called and called to a customer rep. They couldn't see that the time had a separate tracking number, and he couldn't give me any info. So he offered to research it and call me back. That was 830 am central time. It's now 730 pm. After all this waiting,  I'm ok with cancelling. But I haven't heard from them. Oye.


Frustrating for sure.  Does the UPS label on the package have a weight?  This can be important information in verifying what was in the box.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Frustrating for sure.  Does the UPS label on the package have a weight?  This can be important information in verifying what was in the box.


I will definitely have to check that. Good idea.


----------



## BadWolf10

I just received a refund from ILD.  No phone call, just a refund. My guess is they were out of stock. Oh well.


----------



## aerinha

Now I know why my flo brenna from QVC is taking so long, UPS transferred her to USPS today.  Smartpost.  Ugh!  Although, if she isn't what I hoped she is going back after today's outlet trip.  I came home with three bags and was very stupid in Pandora.


----------



## aerinha

This is very weird and I hope not a costly though still a bargain mistake. Saturday a waitlist appeared in Q for the red Florentine Brenna. Joined it figuring it would delay my next bag buy. Today during my daily eBay search a red Florentine Brenna appeared brand new from a great seller for $275 shipping free. That is below the Q cost of $299 let alone tax and the shipping cost!  And she is perfect looking too. The seller could have easily returned her for a $20ish loss. I don't get it but am happy. Let the stalk begin.


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> This is very weird and I hope not a costly though still a bargain mistake. Saturday a waitlist appeared in Q for the red Florentine Brenna. Joined it figuring it would delay my next bag buy. Today during my daily eBay search a red Florentine Brenna appeared brand new from a great seller for $275 shipping free. That is below the Q cost of $299 let alone tax and the shipping cost!  And she is perfect looking too. The seller could have easily returned her for a $20ish loss. I don't get it but am happy. Let the stalk begin.


Wow! That is weird but hopefully it's perfect in real life. The red is such a pretty color.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Wow! That is weird but hopefully it's perfect in real life. The red is such a pretty color.


She had two other unused Dooney bags for sale too. I wonder if she works for Q and is getting them half off?


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> She had two other unused Dooney bags for sale too. I wonder if she works for Q and is getting them half off?


Were the other two bags QVC exclusives?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> This is very weird and I hope not a costly though still a bargain mistake. Saturday a waitlist appeared in Q for the red Florentine Brenna. Joined it figuring it would delay my next bag buy. Today during my daily eBay search a red Florentine Brenna appeared brand new from a great seller for $275 shipping free. That is below the Q cost of $299 let alone tax and the shipping cost!  And she is perfect looking too. The seller could have easily returned her for a $20ish loss. I don't get it but am happy. Let the stalk begin.


Hope it's a winner.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> This is very weird and I hope not a costly though still a bargain mistake. Saturday a waitlist appeared in Q for the red Florentine Brenna. Joined it figuring it would delay my next bag buy. Today during my daily eBay search a red Florentine Brenna appeared brand new from a great seller for $275 shipping free. That is below the Q cost of $299 let alone tax and the shipping cost!  And she is perfect looking too. The seller could have easily returned her for a $20ish loss. I don't get it but am happy. Let the stalk begin.


I hope she's a beauty!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Waiting for an ebay delivery today..... I found a pebble grain logan in amber for an amazing price with free shipping. I hope she's a good fit, as the seller doesnt do returns.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Were the other two bags QVC exclusives?



No but one was a eeally nice bone florentine lolo that appeared to be thick bone leather instead of the usual thin.



lavenderjunkie said:


> Hope it's a winner.



Thanks.  Very curious to see her.



BadWolf10 said:


> I hope she's a beauty!!



Thanks.  It supposedly shipped already but that could just be the label was generated.


----------



## aerinha

My flo Brenna from eBay arrived and I still don't get why the seller didn't want her or why they didn't return it because this bag is GORGEOUS. It is flawless Florentine that no one can complain about. Thick, smooth and crisp. People on Q said it was tomato red not true red like on TV but mine is about as red as you can get. 


And it has a great duck too


They shipped it in the Q box and I am considering returning the black one because the red blows it away


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> My flo Brenna from eBay arrived and I still don't get why the seller didn't want her or why they didn't return it because this bag is GORGEOUS. It is flawless Florentine that no one can complain about. Thick, smooth and crisp. People on Q said it was tomato red not true red like on TV but mine is about as red as you can get.
> View attachment 3791671
> 
> And it has a great duck too
> View attachment 3791672
> 
> They shipped it in the Q box and I am considering returning the black one because the red blows it away


The red really is gorgeous! The black pales in comparison to the red. I would probably send the black backk too.

Guess who still hasn't received her package. That's right, me! This QVC shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> The red really is gorgeous! The black pales in comparison to the red. I would probably send the black backk too.
> 
> Guess who still hasn't received her package. That's right, me! This QVC shipping is ridiculous.



Since I know you were trying to avoid another purchase right now I don't know if I should wish a chestnut as nice as my red or a disaster you can return guilt free . 

The red had me wanting chestnut and navy too but there are no guarantees they would be the same. I have to think about the black. I wanted the color


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> Since I know you were trying to avoid another purchase right now I don't know if I should wish a chestnut as nice as my red or a disaster you can return guilt free .
> 
> The red had me wanting chestnut and navy too but there are no guarantees they would be the same. I have to think about the black. I wanted the color


Both wishes are acceptable. LOL


----------



## momjules

That red is out of this world!!   I need one!!


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> That red is out of this world!!   I need one!!



It is funny, but the red was the second color off my list when deciding which to start with because I had seen so many sickly pale washed out red florentines at stores. Then I saw this one on ebay and knew it at least had smooth leather. The seller's pics didn't do it justice, I was shocked when I got it out of the plastic.


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> It is funny, but the red was the second color off my list when deciding which to start with because I had seen so many sickly pale washed out red florentines at stores. Then I saw this one on ebay and knew it at least had smooth leather. The seller's pics didn't do it justice, I was shocked when I got it out of the plastic.



I agree.  The reds in the outlet look like they have a strong orange undertow to them.  Your bag looks like a perfect red. Do you find it small as the reviews say?  I have a red brenna which is a beautiful red although it is pebble leather.
Anyway, much luck to you and enjoy that beautiful red bag!


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> I agree.  The reds in the outlet look like they have a strong orange undertow to them.  Your bag looks like a perfect red. Do you find it small as the reviews say?  I have a red brenna which is a beautiful red although it is pebble leather.
> Anyway, much luck to you and enjoy that beautiful red bag!



I don't find it small, but I also carried the mini Barlow for a month without too many issues so the small Brenna (which is what they call this, it being smaller than a pebbled Brenna) gives me more space.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> My flo Brenna from eBay arrived and I still don't get why the seller didn't want her or why they didn't return it because this bag is GORGEOUS. It is flawless Florentine that no one can complain about. Thick, smooth and crisp. People on Q said it was tomato red not true red like on TV but mine is about as red as you can get.
> View attachment 3791671
> 
> And it has a great duck too
> View attachment 3791672
> 
> They shipped it in the Q box and I am considering returning the black one because the red blows it away


 You had me at red, but she is truly beautiful!
Congrats on a great eBay find!


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> My flo Brenna from eBay arrived and I still don't get why the seller didn't want her or why they didn't return it because this bag is GORGEOUS. It is flawless Florentine that no one can complain about. Thick, smooth and crisp. People on Q said it was tomato red not true red like on TV but mine is about as red as you can get.
> View attachment 3791671
> 
> And it has a great duck too
> View attachment 3791672
> 
> They shipped it in the Q box and I am considering returning the black one because the red blows it away


She is gorgeous!!!! I agree with you, red is the clear winner here!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> You had me at red, but she is truly beautiful!
> Congrats on a great eBay find!



Thanks. She is the best red flo I have seen in real life. I was beginning to think all the great pics online were Dooney plants lol. 



BadWolf10 said:


> She is gorgeous!!!! I agree with you, red is the clear winner here!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thank you. But she is dangerous because she made me want to try my luck with two other colors.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> My flo Brenna from eBay arrived and I still don't get why the seller didn't want her or why they didn't return it because this bag is GORGEOUS. It is flawless Florentine that no one can complain about. Thick, smooth and crisp. People on Q said it was tomato red not true red like on TV but mine is about as red as you can get.
> View attachment 3791671
> 
> And it has a great duck too
> View attachment 3791672
> 
> They shipped it in the Q box and I am considering returning the black one because the red blows it away


She is gorgeous! Love her! Congrats!


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> Since I know you were trying to avoid another purchase right now I don't know if I should wish a chestnut as nice as my red or a disaster you can return guilt free .
> 
> The red had me wanting chestnut and navy too but there are no guarantees they would be the same. I have to think about the black. I wanted the color


Ok. The chestnut Brennan is here and it's going right back. I don't like the color at all. It's so boring. The leather has prominent grain but it doesn't bother me.  It also has some deep scratches/impressions.  I'm not sure if I really like this style, but I just can't get over the color. It probably looks better in the picture than it does in real life.


----------



## BadWolf10

Satcheldoll said:


> Ok. The chestnut Brennan is here and it's going right back. I don't like the color at all. It's so boring. The leather has prominent grain but it doesn't bother me.  It also has some deep scratches/impressions.  I'm not sure if I really like this style, but I just can't get over the color. It probably looks better in the picture than it does in real life.
> View attachment 3793762


That's a huge bummer. I'm sorry you are disappointed. But it should be love so I think you are making the right decision.


----------



## Satcheldoll

BadWolf10 said:


> That's a huge bummer. I'm sorry you are disappointed. But it should be love so I think you are making the right decision.


Thanks. It's ok. I'm not supposed to be buying anything right now. It was also a curiosity purchase. It's packaged up to go back.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Ok. The chestnut Brennan is here and it's going right back. I don't like the color at all. It's so boring. The leather has prominent grain but it doesn't bother me.  It also has some deep scratches/impressions.  I'm not sure if I really like this style, but I just can't get over the color. It probably looks better in the picture than it does in real life.
> View attachment 3793762



Sorry it didn't work out.  Chestnut varies so much. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## KurlyK

I'm waiting on a T'moro flo satchel from Ebay. ⏳. Through time, I always bypassed tmoro cos I thought it was too dark. Hope the pics showing life to this satchel weren't just camera magic !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

KurlyK said:


> I'm waiting on a T'moro flo satchel from Ebay. ⏳. Through time, I always bypassed tmoro cos I thought it was too dark. Hope the pics showing life to this satchel weren't just camera magic !


Hope you get a winner.   At least with Florentine leather you can buff it up to add some luster and shine.   That can make all the difference sometimes.


----------



## KurlyK

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hope you get a winner.   At least with Florentine leather you can buff it up to add some luster and shine.   That can make all the difference sometimes.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Hope you get a winner.   At least with Florentine leather you can buff it up to add some luster and shine.   That can make all the difference sometimes.


Agreed ... thank you so much!


----------



## aerinha

KurlyK said:


> I'm waiting on a T'moro flo satchel from Ebay. ⏳. Through time, I always bypassed tmoro cos I thought it was too dark. Hope the pics showing life to this satchel weren't just camera magic !


Tmoro is my favorite florentine color.  It is the color of dark chocolate.  Typically it seems to be smooth and shiny vs other colors that are often found pebbled and/or dull.


----------



## BadWolf10

I am waiting for this one..... I decided to give Patterson another go. Paige hobo in dandelion. Do you think this soft shade counts as a neutral? I want a neutral for summer, but I'm always disappointed in desert. In person dandelion is slightly more yellow than the trim.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thats such a pretty color!


----------



## KurlyK

BadWolf10 said:


> I am waiting for this one..... I decided to give Patterson another go. Paige hobo in dandelion. Do you think this soft shade counts as a neutral? I want a neutral for summer, but I'm always disappointed in desert. In person dandelion is slightly more yellow than the trim.
> 
> View attachment 3800171


You can never have too much sunshine ☀️ in your life. Enjoy


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I am waiting for this one..... I decided to give Patterson another go. Paige hobo in dandelion. Do you think this soft shade counts as a neutral? I want a neutral for summer, but I'm always disappointed in desert. In person dandelion is slightly more yellow than the trim.
> 
> View attachment 3800171


Yes,  I think you can wear as a neutral.  It will go with black, brown, grey, blues, greens, purples, Bordeaux, orange, tan/bone/white, and even pink and red.  .
Did I leave out any color of the rainbow?   There might be some shades of yellow that it won't blend well with,  but other than that,  consider it a neutral.  When pairing colors, think of nature and flowers.... all sorts of colors go together.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> I am waiting for this one..... I decided to give Patterson another go. Paige hobo in dandelion. Do you think this soft shade counts as a neutral? I want a neutral for summer, but I'm always disappointed in desert. In person dandelion is slightly more yellow than the trim.
> 
> View attachment 3800171



Yellow goes with a lot.  Even if you find it is too bright to be a neutral a pop of color is great in any season.  Have you tried caramel?  I thought I wanted desert in my Daphne clutch but caramel was better IRL and it worked with any color I paired with it.


----------



## Lucyrcat

BadWolf10 said:


> I am waiting for this one..... I decided to give Patterson another go. Paige hobo in dandelion. Do you think this soft shade counts as a neutral? I want a neutral for summer, but I'm always disappointed in desert. In person dandelion is slightly more yellow than the trim.
> 
> View attachment 3800171



I think the yellow dandelion color is perfect right now. The end of summer - so many yellow and golden flowers -  sunflowers, black eyed susans,  coneflowers, dalias, and getting ready for yellow mums. I think yellow is the perfect end of summer color. And yellow is a great coastal color neutral. It works with so many other colors when you see it in nature.


----------



## BadWolf10

So..... she came.... she is beautiful.  But I remember now why I didn't like Paige. The strap drives me crazy. Oye. So back she goes. Oh well.


----------



## aerinha

I was bad. After seeing how great my red flo Brenna was compared to my black I just ordered a second black I hopes of getting a better one. Worst one goes back and maybe gets exchanged for a third color


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> I was bad. After seeing how great my red flo Brenna was compared to my black I just ordered a second black I hopes of getting a better one. Worst one goes back and maybe gets exchanged for a third color



Hello! I just pulled out my red pebble leather brenna. I had forgotten how awesome this bag is. 
I'd love to have a red flo brenna but it doesn't make sense. How is the Florentine compared to the pebble in size? My pebble is heavy. I want the new Olive color but I also would love a flo.
Which is bigger? My pebble is small enough to me and I've read the flo is smaller? 
Would you have a idea about any of this?


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> Hello! I just pulled out my red pebble leather brenna. I had forgotten how awesome this bag is.
> I'd love to have a red flo brenna but it doesn't make sense. How is the Florentine compared to the pebble in size? My pebble is heavy. I want the new Olive color but I also would love a flo.
> Which is bigger? My pebble is small enough to me and I've read the flo is smaller?
> Would you have a idea about any of this?



I have no experience with a pebbled Brenna but the florentine one does have smaller measurements and is now sold as a small Brenna on Qvc, I guess after customer complaints that nothing notified them it was smaller.  For me it is more than enough space and an improvement in size over my mini Barlow.  It did have more room than I thought once I removed the stuffing.  However if a regular Brenna is perfect for you the small flo brenna might be a squeeze.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> So..... she came.... she is beautiful.  But I remember now why I didn't like Paige. The strap drives me crazy. Oye. So back she goes. Oh well.



If you like the color is there another style you could get in the yellow?


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> If you like the color is there another style you could get in the yellow?


I am looking through ILD and Dooney to see if anything catches my eye. [emoji6]


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> I have no experience with a pebbled Brenna but the florentine one does have smaller measurements and is now sold as a small Brenna on Qvc, I guess after customer complaints that nothing notified them it was smaller.  For me it is more than enough space and an improvement in size over my mini Barlow.  It did have more room than I thought once I removed the stuffing.  However if a regular Brenna is perfect for you the small flo brenna might be a squeeze.



Thank you for the info!
Have a great day!


----------



## aerinha

I think QVC is trying to make me crazy.  My second shot at the black flo brenna had an EDD of 8/29 but it still says in process not shipped so I don't see 8/29 happening.  A. I am impatient and B. I wanted to return one and have it off my cc which this is holding up.


----------



## aerinha

Got shipping confirmation. Fingers crossed this one is perfect


----------



## Bbyjill

I'm not sure if this is a thread to ask this but I figured I would try. I made my first ever Dooney purchase from dooney.com. I purchased three bags on Dooney pay & wallet. I first noticed in the tracking number that I received in the shipment email only showed a weight of 4 1/2 pounds. I figured it would weigh more. So I checked my bank account and I was not charged my full stated price for my first installment. But in the shipping email it has stated that all my items have been shipped or at least that's what it seemed so I checked dooney.com and my black Florentine Satchel says it's been released?What the heck does that mean?


----------



## BadWolf10

Bbyjill said:


> I'm not sure if this is a thread to ask this but I figured I would try. I made my first ever Dooney purchase from dooney.com. I purchased three bags on Dooney pay & wallet. I first noticed in the tracking number that I received in the shipment email only showed a weight of 4 1/2 pounds. I figured it would weigh more. So I checked my bank account and I was not charged my full stated price for my first installment. But in the shipping email it has stated that all my items have been shipped or at least that's what it seemed so I checked dooney.com and my black Florentine Satchel says it's been released?What the heck does that mean?


I have purchased two things at once before and they were  shipped separately. I would just give Dooney a call and double check to see if there is a 2nd tracking number.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I have purchased two things at once before and they were  shipped separately. I would just give Dooney a call and double check to see if there is a 2nd tracking number.


*Bby*:  very often the weight shown for a shipment doesn't match what is inside.   I've found this from many companies.  They have contracts with the shippers and sometimes show a weight that corresponds to some pre-agreed upon rate.  So you can't tell based on the weight what will be in the box.
Also, with Dooney their online status is often not up to date.
You may learn more from calling CS (or not) or you may just have to wait for the package to arrive.   I know it's frustrating.

I just got an order from HSN... 2 handbags,  separate shipping notices and separate UPS tracking numbers.   Both handbags were in the same box!

It doesn't pay to get too upset in advance or even call CS in advance.  If you get the box and only part of the order was included and the amount you were changed corresponds to what you got,  then you know those specific facts and can follow-up with CS later on what is missing to see if you can more information on that.   I'd be more upset if they billed you for something that wasn't shipped.


----------



## aerinha

Delivery date bumped to Wednesday ☹️


----------



## aerinha

Maybe it will be here today after all. Never saw this Surepost comment about being in the area before


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Maybe it will be here today after all. Never saw this Surepost comment about being in the area before
> 
> View attachment 3808647


I get that comment from UPS all the time on Surepost packages.  Since I live in a large building,  UPS makes deliveries to the building every day.  I guess they have figured out it's easier for them to add it to the pile for my building than to hand it off to the post office.  Maybe the process is simplier or maybe they get paid more or maybe there are less problems.  In any event,  I usually get the package a day earlier if UPS delivers it themselves.

Hope you get a treasure you love.


----------



## Bbyjill

BadWolf10 said:


> I have purchased two things at once before and they were  shipped separately. I would just give Dooney a call and double check to see if there is a 2nd tracking number.


Thanks for your reply.     I only was charged for the items I received.   One bag still says released .   Talked to sa online and she says it's been released to warehouse for shipment.   From what I have read from others is that it's a sign that it will likely be canceled .    I couldn't imagine a very popular bag in Black would be out of stock. I guess I'm just impatient. LOL I'll give it a little time.


----------



## aerinha

Having it delivered to work backfired. UPS didn't come by the time I left so now I have to wait another day and worry they will leave it at the wrong address since we are in a residential area . Had they transferred it to USPS I would have had it by lunch time.


----------



## DBLover318

Oh man, that sucks! 
I hope you receive it without a problem!
I'll cross my fingers for you.


----------



## aerinha

DBLover318 said:


> Oh man, that sucks!
> I hope you receive it without a problem!
> I'll cross my fingers for you.



If it doesnt show deliverd by 8 tonight I may change it to pick up and go get it after work tomorrow so there isn't a repeat


----------



## aerinha

Bag arrived safely at work but was not what I hoped. Very pebbled. If not for pebbling I would have loved it as the leather was supple and thick but I would not give up my glossy slightly pebbled bag for this very pebbled one. 

After debate I opted to exchange it for chestnut so let the wait and the crossed fingers begin again.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Bag arrived safely at work but was not what I hoped. Very pebbled. If not for pebbling I would have loved it as the leather was supple and thick but I would not give up my glossy slightly pebbled bag for this very pebbled one.
> 
> After debate I opted to exchange it for chestnut so let the wait and the crossed fingers begin again.


Sorry it wasn't what you hoped.   Good luck with the next one.


----------



## DBLover318

I'm sorry as well. Best of luck and I hope your next one is a winner for you!


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry it wasn't what you hoped.   Good luck with the next one.


Thanks. I ended up changing my mind and went for a return and not an exchange. Hopefully a few good ones end up on eBay so I can see what I am getting.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Thanks. I ended up changing my mind and went for a return and not an exchange. Hopefully a few good ones end up on eBay so I can see what I am getting.


I'm sorry it was a disappointment.....i hope you find what you are looking for on ebay.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm sorry it was a disappointment.....i hope you find what you are looking for on ebay.



Hopefully.  I was really tempted to try again, but there is no guarantee to ever get one that meets my criteria.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Hopefully.  I was really tempted to try again, but there is no guarantee to ever get one that meets my criteria.


I had that problem with the Flo Sloan. I just couldn't find the perfect fit.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Ordered a City Flynn from ILD in the beautiful dusty rose color. I thought I had missed the boat for this color as it was from last year, but it popped up again and I could not resist. Ill post photos when she arrives


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Oh and Also, I saw in person the belvedere leather logo locks and amblers at Macys today. i just LOVE the Belvedere leather so so SOFT and the Olive color in this leather is especially pretty, a very soft olive.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Ordered a City Flynn from ILD in the beautiful dusty rose color. I thought I had missed the boat for this color as it was from last year, but it popped up again and I could not resist. Ill post photos when she arrives


Congrats  on finding the dusty rose color. You lucked out.  It's the first color City leather I bought.  That bag,  a Barlow,  got me hooked on City leather.  Since then I've accumulated a few more colors,  in Barlow, Flynn, and Dawson styles.  It was the leather that had me coming back again and again.


----------



## aerinha

Stalking my two ebay wins from one seller.  Did a last minute bid on a black flo Sloan and a black flo foldover crossbody.


----------



## aerinha

I have a Florentine dooney from eBay waiting to ship. Hoping it arrives before I leave on vacation but to be safe I had it sent to my mom's.  Also on waitlist for the Florentine Brenna in charcoal which as far as I can tell never aired on TV.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I have a Florentine dooney from eBay waiting to ship. Hoping it arrives before I leave on vacation but to be safe I had it sent to my mom's.  Also on waitlist for the Florentine Brenna in charcoal which as far as I can tell never aired on TV.


I can't wait to see your Florentine Brenna.  I'm craving new colors in Flo leather.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> I can't wait to see your Florentine Brenna.  I'm craving new colors in Flo leather.


Hoping the waitlist is filled before time runs out since they are still offering it.  If I can still get it, I get free shipping since I bought it during a free shipping even.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Finally,  my  2 Florentine Toscana Satchels have arrived from ILD on Overstock.   They sent the bags FedEx Smart(?)Post.  Despite the long and scenic trip the bags were in good condition.

I got the Espresso and the Red.  The Espresso is a rich dark brown and the leather is very smooth,  and reminds me of Alto leather.
The leather on the red bag has more of a visible grain.  The red color is vibrant and true red.

Once I pulled out the webbed strap (with it's very heavy hardware clips) the handbags seemed very light weight.

Hope everyone elses new handbags have arrived and you are loving them.


----------



## aerinha

Still no word on my waitlisted charcoal florentine brenna. But i placed an as is order for a navy one with the six easy pays.  We'll see what arrives.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Still no word on my waitlisted charcoal florentine brenna. But i placed an as is order for a navy one with the six easy pays.  We'll see what arrives.


Good luck.  Hope you get both handbags and they are both winners.


----------



## aerinha

Letter today saying my waitlist on the charcoal brenna was cancelled.  No free shipping if they offer it again


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Letter today saying my waitlist on the charcoal brenna was cancelled.  No free shipping if they offer it again


Sorry you were disappointed.  Most of my waitlist orders are never filled.


----------



## MooMooVT

lavenderjunkie said:


> Finally,  my  2 Florentine Toscana Satchels have arrived from ILD on Overstock.   They sent the bags FedEx Smart(?)Post.  Despite the long and scenic trip the bags were in good condition.
> 
> I got the Espresso and the Red.  The Espresso is a rich dark brown and the leather is very smooth,  and reminds me of Alto leather.
> The leather on the red bag has more of a visible grain.  The red color is vibrant and true red.
> 
> Once I pulled out the webbed strap (with it's very heavy hardware clips) the handbags seemed very light weight.
> 
> Hope everyone elses new handbags have arrived and you are loving them.


Cant wait to see pics! I'm considering the Espresso


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Finally,  my  2 Florentine Toscana Satchels have arrived from ILD on Overstock.   They sent the bags FedEx Smart(?)Post.  Despite the long and scenic trip the bags were in good condition.
> 
> I got the Espresso and the Red.  The Espresso is a rich dark brown and the leather is very smooth,  and reminds me of Alto leather.
> The leather on the red bag has more of a visible grain.  The red color is vibrant and true red.
> 
> Once I pulled out the webbed strap (with it's very heavy hardware clips) the handbags seemed very light weight.
> 
> Hope everyone elses new handbags have arrived and you are loving them.


Hope you love them!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> Letter today saying my waitlist on the charcoal brenna was cancelled.  No free shipping if they offer it again


Dooney.com has the Florentine small brenna available for pre-order in charcoal and bone.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Dooney.com has the Florentine small brenna available for pre-order in charcoal and bone.


I just saw that too. I wonder if they will get chestnut too?


----------



## aerinha

My as is navy Florentine Brenna arrived today and other than a missing dust bag she is perfect. Very smooth leather too


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My as is navy Florentine Brenna arrived today and other than a missing dust bag she is perfect. Very smooth leather too
> 
> View attachment 3856770


She looks perfect.  A missing dust bag is a great trade-off for an as is discount price.  And old pillow case will make a fine dust bag.... I use them all the time.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Interesting.... my Flo Toscana front pocket satchels are being shipped out of the Dooney warehouse in CT.  The Flo Toscana domed satchels I got a few weeks ago all came out of the CA warehouse.
Shipment from the CT warehouse means I get my handbags in 1-2 days.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

"Out for Delivery", one of my favorite phrases.   
My grape Alto Valentina has landed at the local UPS depot and should
be delivered today, along with some SLG I ordered.
My other handbags are coming from the west coast,  so it will take about a week before I see them.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> "Out for Delivery", one of my favorite phrases.
> My grape Alto Valentina has landed at the local UPS depot and should
> be delivered today, along with some SLG I ordered.
> My other handbags are coming from the west coast,  so it will take about a week before I see them.


YAY on out for delivery!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

UPS is having some issues.... don't know if it's in my area or elsewhere.... but several orders due today have been postponed and the delivery date is now open.  This has been going on for a few days.   I keep getting exception messages.
And last night's delivery came around 9pm. It came from a different state and had totally different routing than the other packages with issues.   UPS had been delivering before 1pm for the last few weeks.  It's not going to be pretty when we get deeper into the holiday season if they don't get this issue resolved.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> UPS is having some issues.... don't know if it's in my area or elsewhere.... but several orders due today have been postponed and the delivery date is now open.  This has been going on for a few days.   I keep getting exception messages.
> And last night's delivery came around 9pm. It came from a different state and had totally different routing than the other packages with issues.   UPS had been delivering before 1pm for the last few weeks.  It's not going to be pretty when we get deeper into the holiday season if they don't get this issue resolved.


GF, I think it's everywhere. I have been having issues too. Had a bunch of packages from the black friday sales and they were moving all over my ups calendar for delivery. One day the truck came and left all packages scheduled for that day but one. Then another truck came way late and brought the other package. I had some packages that had 3day air shipping and even those got delayed.
I agree, this is only going to get worse. These problems combined with the shippers problems are going to make a nightmare. My ILD package was supposed to be delivered today but it seems UPS has not even received the package, it only says label created on 11/24. I had to contact ILD today. I should have noticed it earlier but since I had 2 other tracking #s from them, I figured this one was a mistake. Well, no, I ordered 4 items, 1 I already got, 1 is in the package not moving, 1 is in the package scheduled for next week and 1 is not available, so they will refund me for that one. Hopefully they can get the one that is only at the label step shipped so I can get it soon.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> UPS is having some issues.... don't know if it's in my area or elsewhere.... but several orders due today have been postponed and the delivery date is now open.  This has been going on for a few days.   I keep getting exception messages.
> And last night's delivery came around 9pm. It came from a different state and had totally different routing than the other packages with issues.   UPS had been delivering before 1pm for the last few weeks.  It's not going to be pretty when we get deeper into the holiday season if they don't get this issue resolved.





MaryBel said:


> GF, I think it's everywhere. I have been having issues too. Had a bunch of packages from the black friday sales and they were moving all over my ups calendar for delivery. One day the truck came and left all packages scheduled for that day but one. Then another truck came way late and brought the other package. I had some packages that had 3day air shipping and even those got delayed.
> I agree, this is only going to get worse. These problems combined with the shippers problems are going to make a nightmare. My ILD package was supposed to be delivered today but it seems UPS has not even received the package, it only says label created on 11/24. I had to contact ILD today. I should have noticed it earlier but since I had 2 other tracking #s from them, I figured this one was a mistake. Well, no, I ordered 4 items, 1 I already got, 1 is in the package not moving, 1 is in the package scheduled for next week and 1 is not available, so they will refund me for that one. Hopefully they can get the one that is only at the label step shipped so I can get it soon.


Me too ￼ two items were scheduled for delivery today,  but I just checked and they were updated for tomorrow,  maybe.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Several of my items were update to delivery mid next week.
They were supposed to be delivered yesterday and today.
As long as they arrive in good shape,  that's the important thing.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I've heard that the delays are being caused by seasonal help. I've been reading stories of packages getting rerouted all over the place. Packages are landing in the wrong cities, passing states and back again, being delivered to neighbors....just crazy.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I've heard that the delays are being caused by seasonal help. I've been reading stories of packages getting rerouted all over the place. Packages are landing in the wrong cities, passing states and back again, being delivered to neighbors....just crazy.


And I think it's not just UPS, I had one Fedex package that shipped from AR, went to TN, then went back to the origin city in AR and then back to TN again. Meanwhile I'm following the tracking for it and seeing it sitting at the origin city after it had been already in TN and wondering why is there again and what is it doing still there, like ok, went there by mistake, send it on it's way right away, don't let it sit there for a whole day. Crazy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My outstanding Dooney handbags showed up today.     I guess UPS is doing Saturday deliveries to try to make up for the problems they are having.
I got the red Toscana Front Pocket Satchel and the Bordeaux also.  Both in the small.   They both look pretty good,  but it's so dark that I can't really see if there are any marks on the leather,  so I will give them a good inspection tomorrow morning.  
And the missing coin case from an earlier order was also delivered.  Part of the order came from CT and part of that order shipped from CA.   Other than 2 ship notices I got nothing indicating that the order was split into 2 deliveries.  I wondered why the same order had 2 different ship notices until the first one came incomplete.   Mystery solved.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> My outstanding Dooney handbags showed up today.     I guess UPS is doing Saturday deliveries to try to make up for the problems they are having.
> I got the red Toscana Front Pocket Satchel and the Bordeaux also.  Both in the small.   They both look pretty good,  but it's so dark that I can't really see if there are any marks on the leather,  so I will give them a good inspection tomorrow morning.
> And the missing coin case from an earlier order was also delivered.  Part of the order came from CT and part of that order shipped from CA.   Other than 2 ship notices I got nothing indicating that the order was split into 2 deliveries.  I wondered why the same order had 2 different ship notices until the first one came incomplete.   Mystery solved.


So glad your bags arrived!!! And good to hear they are winners


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> My outstanding Dooney handbags showed up today.     I guess UPS is doing Saturday deliveries to try to make up for the problems they are having.
> I got the red Toscana Front Pocket Satchel and the Bordeaux also.  Both in the small.   They both look pretty good,  but it's so dark that I can't really see if there are any marks on the leather,  so I will give them a good inspection tomorrow morning.
> And the missing coin case from an earlier order was also delivered.  Part of the order came from CT and part of that order shipped from CA.   Other than 2 ship notices I got nothing indicating that the order was split into 2 deliveries.  I wondered why the same order had 2 different ship notices until the first one came incomplete.   Mystery solved.


Glad they made it. Hope they pass inspection in the daylight .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> My outstanding Dooney handbags showed up today.     I guess UPS is doing Saturday deliveries to try to make up for the problems they are having.
> I got the red Toscana Front Pocket Satchel and the Bordeaux also.  Both in the small.   They both look pretty good,  but it's so dark that I can't really see if there are any marks on the leather,  so I will give them a good inspection tomorrow morning.
> And the missing coin case from an earlier order was also delivered.  Part of the order came from CT and part of that order shipped from CA.   Other than 2 ship notices I got nothing indicating that the order was split into 2 deliveries.  I wondered why the same order had 2 different ship notices until the first one came incomplete.   Mystery solved.


I'm keeping the red Toscana Front Pocket Satchel and the Bordeaux one too.  The leather on both is smooth and the coloring is even.  There are a few small scratches in the leather,  but they look like they were there before the leather was dyed.  Also a tiny darker spot on the back of the red handbag,  again it looks like in was in the leather before it was dyed.  The red color is really stunning,  I don't want to send this bag back.  And I'm obsessed with Bordeaux bags (wine and crimson too) again this year.


----------



## MaryBel

UPS shipping is driving me crazy. I have packages scheduled from Today until Saturday and none of them have move so far. One package they had it since the 28 and still no delivery, scheduled for tomorrow but I doubt it. grr. Hate this.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> UPS shipping is driving me crazy. I have packages scheduled from Today until Saturday and none of them have move so far. One package they had it since the 28 and still no delivery, scheduled for tomorrow but I doubt it. grr. Hate this.


My UPS delivery dates keep changing.  Packages from different companies and different parts of the country,  all experiencing problems and being rescheduled multiple times.  One, on the truck for delivery yesterday, never arrived and says out for delivery again today.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> My UPS delivery dates keep changing.  Packages from different companies and different parts of the country,  all experiencing problems and being rescheduled multiple times.  One, on the truck for delivery yesterday, never arrived and says out for delivery again today.


I don't know what they did but they screw everything up. My package that was scheduled for delivery yesterday was not delivered, what a surprise. When I check the tracking it says "We were unable to dispatch the trailer on time. This may cause a delay. / Delivery will be rescheduled." The package departed AZ on the 4th and now it doesn't even have a delivery date. At least the 2 packages scheduled for delivery today are already out for delivery.  But one of my 2 packages for Friday has not updated and it was scanned in Houston on the 1st, which is crazy. The other one is already in Seattle, so it should be ok. My Dooney bag from day 1 is scheduled for Saturday but it has not updated since it left IL on the 5th. This is driving me crazy. I think I'm going to call UPS.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I don't know what they did but they screw everything up. My package that was scheduled for delivery yesterday was not delivered, what a surprise. When I check the tracking it says "We were unable to dispatch the trailer on time. This may cause a delay. / Delivery will be rescheduled." The package departed AZ on the 4th and now it doesn't even have a delivery date. At least the 2 packages scheduled for delivery today are already out for delivery.  But one of my 2 packages for Friday has not updated and it was scanned in Houston on the 1st, which is crazy. The other one is already in Seattle, so it should be ok. My Dooney bag from day 1 is scheduled for Saturday but it has not updated since it left IL on the 5th. This is driving me crazy. I think I'm going to call UPS.


Good luck.  I hope everything arrives soon and you love each and every item.


----------



## aerinha

While stalking the vintage AWL carrier in bone and burnt cedar I wound up buying one in khaki and one in bone with British tan trim. Oops. Let the wait begin!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> While stalking the vintage AWL carrier in bone and burnt cedar I wound up buying one in khaki and one in bone with British tan trim. Oops. Let the wait begin!


Hope you are delighted by your new treasures.


----------



## BadWolf10

I bought something on eBay. Seller shipped very fast and it arrived today,  5 days before it was scheduled to be delivered. Woohoo!!!. Then I saw the box..... I swear USPS is so frustrating. The box arrived with brown paper taped around it with a message basically saying, sorry your package is damaged. My heart sank. I took the paper and tape off. The box was soaked and cold. I was sure the bag was ruined. But thankfully the seller wrapped the bag in plastic. The plastic was wet and cold. But My beautiful Dooney was safe, whew!! So irritated with USPS though,  grrrrr.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I bought something on eBay. Seller shipped very fast and it arrived today,  5 days before it was scheduled to be delivered. Woohoo!!!. Then I saw the box..... I swear USPS is so frustrating. The box arrived with brown paper taped around it with a message basically saying, sorry your package is damaged. My heart sank. I took the paper and tape off. The box was soaked and cold. I was sure the bag was ruined. But thankfully the seller wrapped the bag in plastic. The plastic was wet and cold. But My beautiful Dooney was safe, whew!! So irritated with USPS though,  grrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914545
> View attachment 3914546
> View attachment 3914547


I'm glad your handbag arrived undamaged.  You should that the seller for
wrapping it in plastic.  Very frustrating when our treasures get abused during shipping.  And this time of year,  it's even more frequent.... I get crushed boxes all the time.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I am so relieved you Dooney was OK.  Those pictures are the things nightmares are made of.  But...where’s the bag?  What did you get?


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> I am so relieved you Dooney was OK.  Those pictures are the things nightmares are made of.  But...where’s the bag?  What did you get?


Yes, my battery was dying so no flash I will post it shortly


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> I am so relieved you Dooney was OK.  Those pictures are the things nightmares are made of.  But...where’s the bag?  What did you get?


Pebble Grain side pocket shopper in orange. Nwt on ebay. I love it. I don't know how I missed seeing this before. I think it was a style from 2016. It was a perfect pair from Dooney. I didn't get the coin case, but I knew that when I bought it. And I don't use them anyway so no biggie. I love the shade if orange.  Not too red. Not too yellow. She is smaller than Helena but bigger than Charleston. And I love the adjustable strap.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain side pocket shopper in orange. Nwt on ebay. I love it. I don't know how I missed seeing this before. I think it was a style from 2016. It was a perfect pair from Dooney. I didn't get the coin case, but I knew that when I bought it. And I don't use them anyway so no biggie. I love the shade if orange.  Not too red. Not too yellow. She is smaller than Helena but bigger than Charleston. And I love the adjustable strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914868


Love that style and it looks perfect!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My Navy Flo Bristol finally shipped yesterday,  from CA.  I won't get to see it till sometimes next week.  It's a long slow ride back to the east coast.  I won't know how 'good' it looks till then.  Fingers still crossed that there are no problems.

Did anyone get any of the items they ordered from ILD from the last chance sale?


----------



## Satcheldoll

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Navy Flo Bristol finally shipped yesterday,  from CA.  I won't get to see it till sometimes next week.  It's a long slow ride back to the east coast.  I won't know how 'good' it looks till then.  Fingers still crossed that there are no problems.
> 
> Did anyone get any of the items they ordered from ILD from the last chance sale?


I haven't received any communication about my order.[emoji107] 

I hope your Bristol is lovely.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Satcheldoll said:


> I haven't received any communication about my order.[emoji107]
> 
> I hope your Bristol is lovely.


Thanks.  Hope your order ships soon and is perfect


----------



## Dooneysta

Belvedere logo lock tote arriving today.
Been in my city since early yesterday morning and UPS ‘transferred to local post office ‘ yesterday mid-morning.
So I could have had it yesterday from UPS, but must wait till whatever time the mailman rolls in 
First World problems, yes, but...well,bag lust!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Belvedere logo lock tote arriving today.
> Been in my city since early yesterday morning and UPS ‘transferred to local post office ‘ yesterday mid-morning.
> So I could have had it yesterday from UPS, but must wait till whatever time the mailman rolls in
> First World problems, yes, but...well,bag lust!


Waiting for a new handbag can be frustrating... especially when it's so close..  Hope this one is a winner and you love it.


----------



## Dooneysta

Bam!!


----------



## MrsKC

I have been in a Vera Bradley cross body for my every day bag since November. I have loved how easy this bag is to use and how light weight it is. SO.....I ordered the Toscona Nuovo in ginger. The shape and size seems to be the same as the VB I have been in. Delivery is scheduled for tomorrow......we will see. There have been mixed reviews on the ginger color. Since I want it for spring/summer, I am hoping it will work.


----------



## southernbelle82

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3947154
> 
> Bam!!



Do you love you bag?!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I have been in a Vera Bradley cross body for my every day bag since November. I have loved how easy this bag is to use and how light weight it is. SO.....I ordered the Toscona Nuovo in ginger. The shape and size seems to be the same as the VB I have been in. Delivery is scheduled for tomorrow......we will see. There have been mixed reviews on the ginger color. Since I want it for spring/summer, I am hoping it will work.


I think you will love it! I have it in the hobo style and it's very pretty! A very neutral color. I like it better than the natural. It's richer. The natural is more plain.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I think you will love it! I have it in the hobo style and it's very pretty! A very neutral color. I like it better than the natural. It's richer. The natural is more plain.


Thanks MB, I like the color online. Glad to hear you like yours. I will report back!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Orchid Barlow on the way from ILD.  I can't wait for spring to come.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Orchid Barlow on the way from ILD.  I can't wait for spring to come.


Oh i love that color!!!


----------



## aerinha

MrsKC said:


> I have been in a Vera Bradley cross body for my every day bag since November. I have loved how easy this bag is to use and how light weight it is. SO.....I ordered the Toscona Nuovo in ginger. The shape and size seems to be the same as the VB I have been in. Delivery is scheduled for tomorrow......we will see. There have been mixed reviews on the ginger color. Since I want it for spring/summer, I am hoping it will work.



IMO all the Toscanan bag colors depend on the leather.  Totally smoot and they are gorgeous, textures and the colors are kind of meh.  I think as long as you get good leather you will be happy with the color.  My ginger small domed satchel was slightly lighter than I expected based on QVC and online pics, but it is still pretty


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Oh i love that color!!!


And that color is why I couldn't resist ordering yet another handbag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> Orchid Barlow on the way from ILD.  I can't wait for spring to come.


Lucky!  I have been looking at this one alllllll weekend!  It is a great price.  The only thing holding me back...I am afraid it will be more purple than pink.  I love pink.  Just ordered the blush smooth leather satchel from the Q this weekend and considering a small Shannon Emerson in fuchsia


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LID: * color on ILD,  or any site, is often misleading.  And Dooneys naming of orchid or violet, etc. often results in a color different from what we would imagine.  My handbag is due to arrive Saturday.   But with the upcoming storm mid week,  it would not surprise me if I didn't see it until next week.   Based on the long shipping schedule,  I'm assuming it's coming from CA.
I'll report in when I see the color in daylight.

I loved the fuchsia in the Emerson leather.   Also loved the Caribbean blue.


----------



## aerinha

My stalk is for an antique necklace.  I tend to become obsessed with jewelry mentioned in books, I am the one who had the mammoth ivory elephant made, so after keeping my eyes peeled for 20 years, I finally found a stand in for the Mayfair emerald from Anne Rice’s Witching Hour.  It is a large green tourmaline in an openwork gold setting.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My orchid City Barlow delivery has been delayed.   First UPS said it would be delivered a day early,  then they dropped all delivery estimates due to bad weather,  and now they moved it out an extra day after the first estimate.
The good news is that it has finally landed in the UPS depot near me.  So, it could be here Monday if UPS does the delivery or Tues/Wed if they hand it off to the post office.
I'm anxious to see the color.


----------



## aerinha

Forgive my off topic stalk reveal but I am sooooo excited!  I read The Witching Hour by Anne Rice at 15 and for 23 years obsessed over finding a surrogate for the Mayfair emerald. Success at last!  Here is my version an antique green tourmaline pendant in 8 ct gold.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Forgive my off topic stalk reveal but I am sooooo excited!  I read The Witching Hour by Anne Rice at 15 and for 23 years obsessed over finding a surrogate for the Mayfair emerald. Success at last!  Here is my version an antique green tourmaline pendant in 8 ct gold.
> View attachment 3996215


Oh my goodness, that is stunning and I imagine you cant wait to wear it!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Forgive my off topic stalk reveal but I am sooooo excited!  I read The Witching Hour by Anne Rice at 15 and for 23 years obsessed over finding a surrogate for the Mayfair emerald. Success at last!  Here is my version an antique green tourmaline pendant in 8 ct gold.
> View attachment 3996215


aerinha:  that is a beautiful pendant.  The stone is a knock out and the workmanship on the pendant is magnificent.   Enjoy your new treasure...


----------



## aerinha

MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, that is stunning and I imagine you cant wait to wear it!!



I am trying to plan outfits for it now . I didn’t expect to be quite this taken with it, the ebay pics didn’t do it full justice.  The elephant in my avatar was another obsession born from reading a book, and I love him, but I found someone to make him vs finding him.  This necklace was the result of a two decade search so big smile time.



lavenderjunkie said:


> aerinha:  that is a beautiful pendant.  The stone is a knock out and the workmanship on the pendant is magnificent.   Enjoy your new treasure...



Thanks.  I had been afraid the stone might black out based on the pics, but IRL it looks bluish when it doesnt look green and I can more than live with that.  I was surpised how well made it was when I saw it.


----------



## aerinha

Waiting on this vintage AWL carrier.  Was stalking it with burnt cedar trim, but saw this on poshmark and swooned.  Unfortunately the wait is dimmed by how posh payments are set up and instead of it taking me to PayPal to pick my method it just yanked the amount out of my bank account when I wanted to charge it.  Tried to change method after the fact, but no go.  Really annoyed.  Anyway, here is what I am waiting on.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Waiting on this vintage AWL carrier.  Was stalking it with burnt cedar trim, but saw this on poshmark and swooned.  Unfortunately the wait is dimmed by how posh payments are set up and instead of it taking me to PayPal to pick my method it just yanked the amount out of my bank account when I wanted to charge it.  Tried to change method after the fact, but no go.  Really annoyed.  Anyway, here is what I am waiting on.
> View attachment 4036457


That's a beautiful handbag.  And I can understand your frustration with the payment process.  On too many sites you end up too far in the process and then they don't give you the options you want and you can't back out.


----------



## aerinha

Still waiting on my vintage red AWL carrier and just added the same bag in dark brown.


----------



## Doggie Bag

aerinha said:


> Waiting on this vintage AWL carrier.  Was stalking it with burnt cedar trim, but saw this on poshmark and swooned.  Unfortunately the wait is dimmed by how posh payments are set up and instead of it taking me to PayPal to pick my method it just yanked the amount out of my bank account when I wanted to charge it.  Tried to change method after the fact, but no go.  Really annoyed.  Anyway, here is what I am waiting on.
> View attachment 4036457


Beautiful! I hope you get her soon.


----------



## aerinha

My bag arrived today, pictures to come later as I am exhausted today.  First she was delayed two days because of a PO issue, then when tracking said she was on the truck, I came back from lunch to find the office mail there but no box.  Called PO and they called the driver who saw it had my work address but seeing my name threw him so he didn’t bother to bring it in.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My bag arrived today, pictures to come later as I am exhausted today.  First she was delayed two days because of a PO issue, then when tracking said she was on the truck, I came back from lunch to find the office mail there but no box.  Called PO and they called the driver who saw it had my work address but seeing my name threw him so he didn’t bother to bring it in.


Glad you bag finally arrived.  PO issues are so frustrating.  Hope the handbag is everything you want.


----------



## aerinha

I had four stalks with mixed and to be seen results.

1.  Red AWL carrier- pretty, but not as pretty as its pics.  I need to post some pics of it, my unsuccessful quest for a promotion delayed things.

2.  Brown and burnt cedar AWL carrier- more banged up than expected and smells of perfume possibly trying to mask smoke.  Going to try to rehab her.

3.  Calvery belt AWL crossbody- turned out to be fake.  Leather is plastic.  Would have pursued ebay buyer protections, but it was $15 and not worth the hassle.  Gave it to my step niece.

4.  Mini Florentine hattie in natural- still in transit.


----------



## Lilybarb

Unfortunately just newly discovered. 
Will be a resident of the PO until arrival!


----------



## Lilybarb

And hot pink Kimberly


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb:  enjoy your new handbags.  Love the hot pink color in your Kimberly.  And hope your natural handbag makes the trip to your house quickly.


----------



## aerinha

Just won what appears to be a really nice preloved Black florentine Cameron.  Missing the extender on its shoulder trap, but I won’t use it anyway.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Just won what appears to be a really nice preloved Black florentine Cameron.  Missing the extender on its shoulder trap, but I won’t use it anyway.


Congratulations.  Hope it's a winner for you.


----------

